# Allgemeiner Genius Tech Thread



## biketunE (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

damit nicht weiter Hawpowers und Alter-Sacks Leichtbauprojekte missbraucht werden, hier nun ein Thread zum Austausch an Informationen über das The All New Genius ab 2009. Ein paar nützliche Tipps zum Anfang.


Generelle Info's für Neulinge:

- Rahmengröße: Diese sind nicht mehr mit dem alten Modell vergleichbar. Sie fallen aber eher klein aus, 
das XL hat gerademal ein 50cm langes Sattelrohr. Außerdem sollte die Sattelstütze nicht länger sein wie 
die 400cm, da man sonst sehr weit hinter dem Tretlager sitzt. Die Sattelstütze ist komplett versenkbar.







- Es gibt 3 verschiedene Rahmenvarianten, ein Voll-Alu (50 und 40), ein Carbon-Hauptrahmen Hinterbau-Al (30) 
und das Voll-Carbon (20 10 Limited). Vollcarbon wiegt 1,8kg, Vollalu 2,3kg. Das 30er ist irgendwo dazwischen.





Das Oberrohr ist zum Steuerrohr hin bei der Aluvariante breiter.

- "Das Alu ist steifer!"  - Ich habe diese Aussage hier im Forum gemacht, hab daraufhin zahlreiche PNs 
bekommen. Fakt ist, dass das Vollalu Bike steifer ist im Tretlagerbereich und auch der Hinterbau wirkt präziser. 
Grund dafür könnte sein, dass im Tretlagerbereich ein relativ wuchtiges Gusset verwendet wird (da wo das 
Tretlagergehäuse dran ist und die Kettenstrebe). Beim Carbon sieht das deutlich filigraner aus. Allerdings 
muss man sagen, dass man schon einige Watt treten können muss um das zu merken. Also ein Hobbybiker eher nicht.
Daher Kaufempfehlung: All-Mountain Biker mit Tendenz zu "Mehrgewicht" Alu, der Marathon und Touren Fahrer Carbon





Hydroforming 

-Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man beim Genius keine Federwegsverstellung der Gabel braucht. Durch das 
lange Oberrohr, die verhältnismäßige hohe Sattelüberhohung und nicht zuletzt durch den Dämpfer, der im Logout 
Modus komplett dicht macht und nicht absackt in den SAG, zeigt das Genius absolut keine Neigung zum Steigen des 
Vorderrades. Es war eher so, dass die 110mm der Fox schon zu extrem waren. Außerdem kam ich mit meinen 73kg 
mit der Revelation besser zurecht, die RL war mit zu hart (Druckstufe).






-Dämpfereinstellung: Grundsätzlich sind die Luftdruckwerte auf der Tabelle gut. Jedoch kommt es dann noch auf 
weitere Faktoren an, wie z.b. die Sattelstützenweite. Als Richtwert aber sehr gut. 

1. wichtiger Punkt: 
Beide Zugstufenrädchen müssen die gleiche Zahl aufweisen, ansonsten kann der Dämpfer nicht zeigen was er kann. 
Bei meinem Genius war der Dämpfer deutlich bescheidener wie aus den anderen Geniusen die ich gefahren bin. 
Grund:
Die roten Stellrädchen lassen sich lösen mittels einer Torxschraube. Sind diese in der "Nullstellung" nicht gleich, 
sind sie das logischerweise auch nicht wenn sie z.b. beide auf 5 stehen. 
Wie kann ich dies einstellen?
Beide Rädchen nach links drehen (im Uhrzeigersinn) bis zum Anschlag. Dann müssen beide Rädchen die gleiche 
Zahl zeigen (der Anschlag gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist nicht gleich dem links).

2. wichtiger Punkt:
Beim Traction Control Modus muss die Inbusschraube des Zughalters im Dämpfer genau in der Mitte der unteren 
Öffnung sein (Öffnung mit 1,5 Inbus öffnen, Achtung 0,3Nm). Feineinstellung kann man oben am Hebel vornehmen. 
Dies steht auch in der Bedienungsanleitung auf scott-sports.com.

Der Dämpfer ist "schwimmend" gelagert, daher nicht wundern das er sich bewegen lässt. 







Die Geometrie und der Dämpfer machen das Bike zu einem wirklichen Genuß. Am besten Probefahren, soviel ich weiß
sollte jeder richtige Scotthändler das Genius als Testbike da haben.
Ich bin richtig happy mit dem Genius und ärgere mich, wieso es das Teil nicht schon früher gab...






Abgebildet ist ein Genius in XL.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Mai 2009)

@biketunE






Du hast  Recht sieht doof aus. Habe mir soeben den Ritchey WCS 4Axis Oversize 31.8 Vorbau Wet Black 90mm bestellt. Aber die Ergons sehen "real" richtig geil aus. Passen farblich genau zu dem grün im Carbon 

Und die Hörnchen helfen beim Bergauffahren deutlich.

Wegen dem Luftdruck nochmal bei positiv und negativ Kammer. Wenn du die Pumpe anbringst pumpst du etwas mehr rein, oder genau das was du haben willst? Beim abdrehen des Ventils meint man immer man hat Luft verlust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (13. Mai 2009)

Ja ok, das mit den Ergongriffen in Grün ist top...

Ich gebe exakt den Luftdruck rein, der draufsteht. Die Luft die da entweicht, 
ist eigentlich nur die Luft zwischem der erste "Mutter" und der 2. "Mutter".

Bei ner einfachen Dämpferpumpe tue ich immer etwas mehr rein.


----------



## alter-sack (14. Mai 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> Beide Rädchen nach *links drehen (im Uhrzeigersinn)* bis zum Anschlag. Dann müssen beide Rädchen die gleiche
> Zahl zeigen (der Anschlag gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist nicht gleich dem links).



im Uhrzeigersinn nach links????


----------



## Deleted 133688 (14. Mai 2009)

alter-sack schrieb:


> im Uhrzeigersinn nach links????



Einfach in Richtung "- (minus)" drehen dann passt es. Höhere Zahl = schnellerer Rebound...niedrigere Zahl "+ (plus)" langsamer.


----------



## Eklk (14. Mai 2009)

Wie kannst du wissen, das du die 150mm am dämpfer ausnutzt ?
Bei der Gabel mache ich beim Schaft Gumi herum so sieht man den ausgenutzten federweg.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (14. Mai 2009)

Eklk schrieb:


> Wie kannst du wissen, das du die 150mm am dämpfer ausnutzt ?



Gute Frage der Dämpfer wird ja nicht gedrückt sondern gezogen. Im Normalzustand ist der Dämpferkolben ja nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Eklk (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Luft aus den Beiden Kammern ausgelasen und das Bike,
runtergedrückt, das kamm mir nicht wie 150mm vor.


----------



## biketunE (14. Mai 2009)

Ja das kann man schwer nachmessen. Aber es geht: Luft rauslassen (wobei ich nicht weiß ob man das darf) und dann an der hinteren Achse messen wieviel sie sich bewegen lässt.

Für mich fühlt sich der Hinterbau nach deutlich mehr an wie all die anderen 130mm AM Bikes. Daher denke ich schon das es Richtung 150mm geht.


----------



## Eklk (14. Mai 2009)

Hier noch mein 40er.
setup:
Talas: 60 psi
Equalizer:
+ 20 bar
-16 bar
76 kg
Ich werde noch die Griffe (ODI Rogue)  und die NC mit FatAlbert wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (14. Mai 2009)

Wieso sieht man deinem Dämpferkolben?? Also bei mir sieht man da gar nix, wenn das Bike einfach so da steht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (14. Mai 2009)

Weil ich die Positive Kamer mit 22 bar aufgepumpt habe und die 2 Kopf Pumpe nicht richtig benutzt habe und beim abschrauben 5 Bar raus gingen.
Bei der Negativen Kamer hatte ich alles richtig gemacht 16 bar, dann geht der Kolben raus.


----------



## Hoeze (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das alte Genius (2008) und wollte mal fragen wie sich der Hinterbau vom Neuen gegenüber vom Alten verhält. 
Da ja beim neuen auf das Horst-Link verzichtet wurde.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (15. Mai 2009)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Ich hab das alte Genius (2008) und wollte mal fragen wie sich der Hinterbau vom Neuen gegenüber vom Alten verhält.
> Da ja beim neuen auf das Horst-Link verzichtet wurde.



Ich kenne das 2008 nicht. Kann nur sagen der 2009 Hinterbau ist das beste was ich jemals gefahren bin. Ich habe mir die Entscheidung nicht einfach gemacht und wirklich in dieser Preisklasse alle alternativen probegefahren. Das Fahrwerk ist eine Bombe. Macht irre Spaß.


----------



## Hoeze (15. Mai 2009)

Man ist das blöd wenn man immer das neueste haben will. Aber alle zwei Jahre ein neues Bike ist wohl auch etwas übertrieben 

Bin wohl ein Opfer der Bike-Bravo und des Forums hier 
(Und dann auch noch die geilen Bilder vom neuen Genius vom TE)


----------



## biketunE (15. Mai 2009)

Naja, man sollte auch etwas auf die Produktzyklen schauen, das Genius so wie es ist wird ne Weile so bleiben. Zu aufwendig wäre ein Update (entgegen einem 0815 Viergelenker).

Den Horstlink vermisse ich überhaupt nicht bzw. kann man das Bike nicht vergleichen mit den Alten. 

Einfach testfahren!!


----------



## Eklk (18. Mai 2009)

Was alles schmiert ihr am Rad, nach dem reinigen mit Wasser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (22. Mai 2009)

Kette, alle 5mal Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, Brunox Deo auf Federelemente, etc.

Hab nun seit einer Woche ein richtiges Böses Knacken, wenn ich ein Nosewheelie mache bestimmt 10-15 helle Knacken. Beim Zusammenbau wurde jedes kleine Teil gefettet, Gabel wurde im Schraubstock auf Knacken geprüft, Lagerschalen wurde aus- und eingebaut mit Loctite, der Lagersitz ist zwar nicht plan (Lack), Fräser steht aber keiner zur Verfügung. Jedoch sehen die Lagerschalen optisch nun besser aus, knackt aber genau gleich stark wie vorher.

Nun gut, zum Glück habe ich das Glück, jedes neue Bike von mir erstmal monatelang zu untersuchen damit ist Knackfrei wird. Aber das Genius könnte hartnäckig werden, verdammt.


----------



## Eklk (23. Mai 2009)

Knacken?
Zieh deinen Sattel richtg an, das hat bei mir geholfen 

Brunox Sprey bedeutet PFTE Sprey ?
Wie schmierts du den Equalizer ? Der ist doch immer zusammen.
Schmierst du auch die glieder vom Hinterbau ?


----------



## biketunE (23. Mai 2009)

Das hier: http://www.bike24.net/p14670.html

Ne, Sattelstütze wäre ich froh drum. Ist alles gefettet, und richtig angezogen. Ist ja auch beim bremsen, Sattelunabhängig.

Die Lager nicht einsprühen. Das sind Industrielager, die müssen nicht gefettet werden. Erst wenn es knackt eventuell die Lagersitze leicht einfetten. Aber ansonsten braucht man da nichts machen. Das mit Equalizer stimmt, aber wenn einer draufsitzt kurz nen Spriter auf die Dichtung.


----------



## Fra (27. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob man an das neue Genius auch die Fox Talas RLC (2007) mit 140 mm Federweg bauen kann? Ändert das dann etwas an der Geometrie oder ist der Anlenkpunkt auf gleicher Höhe?


----------



## racer70 (30. Mai 2009)

wenn jemand ein Genius sucht bzw. ein Freund etc.. Hier gibt es 1 Schnäppchen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290320905538


----------



## techxtr (14. Juni 2009)

Kann einer von euch mal sein Genius 40 oder 50 (Alu) an eine Waage hängen. Ich bin negativ verblüfft, das es statt den angegebenen 12,8 kg auf fast 15 kg kommt (was ich persönlich für extrem zu viel halte)


----------



## merdle993 (14. Juni 2009)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Ich hab das alte Genius (2008) und wollte mal fragen wie sich der Hinterbau vom Neuen gegenüber vom Alten verhält.
> Da ja beim neuen auf das Horst-Link verzichtet wurde.



Hallo,
hatte bis vor wenigen Tagen auch noch ein 2007er Genius 40 und habe nun auf das neue Modell (auch Genius 40) gewechselt. Das alte war ja schon klasse aber das neue ist nochmal ne ganze Nummer besser. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn es nicht so wäre...
Im Vergleich zum "alten" ist das "neue" Genius nochmal ne ganze Nummer steifer - zumindest subjektiv. Der Dämpfer ist ne Wucht. Das Teil fährt sich einfach super. Der Hinterbau spricht meiner Meinung nach nochmals ne ganze Ecke sensibler an und auch den Mehr-Federweg spürt man deutlich. Die neue Fox mit 150mm ist auch steifer als die alte und bietet auch hier eine wesentlich bessere Performance als die alte Version. Ich wollte ursprünglich auch eine Version mit Steckachse nachrüsten, habe das aber mittlerweile verworfen, weil die Standardversion schon sehr gut ist. Die anderen Komponenten sind ja identisch zur alten Version. Einiziger Unterschied: Die größere Bremsscheibe hinten.

Habe mich erneut für das Genius entschieden, da es meiner Meinung nach das beste Fahrwerk in dieser Kategorie bietet. Die Dämpferverstellung am Lenker ist unheimlich komfortabel und in Verbindung mit der Fox Gabel ist das Fahrwerk auch mega varibel. Berauf: Gabel runter und Dämpfer hart bzw. Mitte. Bergab: Gabel raus und Dämpfer auf, dann kanns richtig losgehen. Das Fahrwerk schluckt alles und das Bike ist super agil.

In diesem Zusammenhang hab ich allerdings noch ne Frage an die Genius Fahrer. Habe bei meinem alten das Innenlager 3x wechseln müssen, weil es immer angefangen hat  zu siffen und zu rosten. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## biketunE (14. Juni 2009)

techxtr schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch mal sein Genius 40 oder 50 (Alu) an eine Waage hängen. Ich bin negativ verblüfft, das es statt den angegebenen 12,8 kg auf fast 15 kg kommt (was ich persönlich für extrem zu viel halte)



Also mein Genius wiegt nach Umbaumaßnahmen 12,5kg inkl. SPD Pedale. Bei deinem Gewicht kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. 

Mit Pedale in Standardkonfig wiegt das 50er in XL 13,3kg.


----------



## techxtr (14. Juni 2009)

Das ist es was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Meines (40er) hat an der Hängewaage in Gr L (mit SLX Kurbel statt der Firex und DT Swiss XRC180 statt den Originallaufrädern mit vorne Albert 2,25 und hinten RR 2,25 sonst noch original) 15,1 kg.


----------



## biketunE (14. Juni 2009)

Dann stimmt deine Waage nicht oder der Rahmen ist mit Blei ausgegossen...

Meine Laufräder wiegen nackt 1,8kg, Gabel 1750gr. Vorne NN 2,4ss hinten NN 2,25 ohne ss. Das wären fast 3kg Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (15. Juni 2009)

Guckt euch mal die Hülse an. Bei mir ist sie schon gut durchgefrässen. 
Garantie ?
Wie sieht es beu euch an ?


----------



## Eklk (15. Juni 2009)

Du bekommst auf deine Felge eine NN 2.4  rauf ?
Wir breit ist neine Felge in der inneren Seite ?




biketunE schrieb:


> Dann stimmt deine Waage nicht oder der Rahmen ist mit Blei ausgegossen...
> 
> Meine Laufräder wiegen nackt 1,8kg, Gabel 1750gr. Vorne NN 2,4ss hinten NN 2,25 ohne ss. Das wären fast 3kg Unterschied.


----------



## Eklk (15. Juni 2009)




----------



## biketunE (15. Juni 2009)

Ruhig mal den ganzen Thread komplett durchlesen.

Ich fahre ne Enduro 911 Felge, hat 1mm mehr Innenweite wie ne EX 5.1. Bei 490gr. Da kann man gut nen 2,4NN fahren.


----------



## Retoo (19. Juni 2009)

Gabel auf 100mm, Dämpfer auf Traction Mode (Asphalt > Lockout) und das Radl fährt sich ideal bergauf auch über eine Stunde.

Was mich sehr freut, ist dass die Steifigkeit der Aluversion sehr hoch ist! Auch Scott bestätigte mir, dass die Aluversion bewusst stabiler, die Carbon-Version dafür leichter konstruiert wurde.

So oder so das Bike des Jahres...


----------



## Eklk (20. Juni 2009)

Ich fuhr ein Canyon 100 mm vorne und 115 mm hinten.
Kaufte mir ein Genius wegen dem federweg um mehr Spaß beim gröberen teren zu haben. 
Nach fast 2 Monaten resume:
- das Bike steigt wie eine Ziege, auch über Wurzeln, ich war wirklich beeindruckt,
wo ich bis jetzt runter steigen musste fahr ich jetzt fast alles
- im downhill, merkt man die 150 nicht so arg und war nicht so sehr begeistert
- der Hinterbau ist nicht so stabil, fast mal ans Hinterrad und rüttelt mall daran !
- ein grosses minus die Bremsen, die Packen manches nicht (75kg)
- beim Radlen so bei 25km/s. und 150/150 mm, passierte mir schon so 5 mall das ich über so 5 cm, einzelne wurzeln nur druber fuhr und die federung reagierte nicht, dann hört man nur ein eisernes gereusch, penk- penk, passiert euch das auch? Ich fahre extra weniger druck in der Gabel und im Dämpfer.


Ein tolles Rad, aber kein Rad des Jahres !

Ich fahre  so etwas wie auf dem Foto,  nicht immer so steil.


----------



## biketunE (20. Juni 2009)

Sorry, dann liegt es entweder an der Einstellung oder an dir.

Der Hinterbau fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr an wie ein 130mm Hinterbau. Die Bergabperformance ist wirklich erste Sahne. Darauf achten, dass der Dämpfer komplett aufmacht und nicht falsch eingestellt ist. (Siehe Eingangspost).

Die Bremsen, egal ob Juicy oder Elixir sind sehr erhaben. Ok, wenn man mehr als 100kg bringt dann ne 200er Scheibe. Wüsste nicht welche aktuelle Avid/Formula Bremse schlecht ist.

Der Hinterbau ist vor allem in der Aluvariante steif. Da bewegt sich auch nichts beim "rütteln". 

Deine Probleme mit Gabel und Hinterbau sind definitiv nicht normal. Ab zum Fachhändler.


Das Genius deckt einen wahnsinnig breiten Bereich ab, dass ist das Tolle an dem Teil.


----------



## Eklk (20. Juni 2009)

oK, die Bremsen sind gut für den einsatz gebiet schotterwäge, beim sehr sehr steilen gelende sind sie nicht gut genug. Ich mach mal ein video wie der Hinterbau wackelt und ein video vom Feder weg, dan kannste mal sagen ob das gut ist.


----------



## biketunE (20. Juni 2009)

Also die Juicy ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn sie zu arg fadet, zu wenig giftig ist, hilft eine 200mm Scheibe. Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Ich fahre auch Leichtbaubremsen mit 160mm Scheibe.
Wenn man es schleifen lässt, kriegt man jede Bremse hinüber. Auch ne Code 

Zum Hinterbau, sitzt das Rad fest? Haben eventuell die Konuslager Spiel? Der Hinterbau kann eigentlich nicht wackeln. Selbst wenn er lose sein sollte...

Und bitte, schauen ob deine Zugstufe auf beiden Rädchen die gleiche Zahl zeigt, ebenso ob der Nullpunkt gleich ist. Außerdem schauen ob der Lockoutzug richtig eingestellt ist. Nur dann werden 150mm genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (21. Juni 2009)

Am Hinter bau haben sich die Muttern L17 gelöst. Das war der Grund wegen dem Spiel.

Ist das 150 mm ?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGzF_CqUWWg&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - 150 mm Genius[/ame]


----------



## biketunE (21. Juni 2009)

Siehst du. Die Muttern sind eigentlich gesichert bzw. sollten nach Auslieferung nochmal nachgezogen werden vom Händler.

Das Genius besitzt filigrane Technik, welche optimal eingestellt werden sollte. Daher sich wirklich ein kompetenten Fachhändler suchen.


Dein Video ist klasse  Ich weiß nicht ob das 150mm sind. Natürlich nicht. Die reinen 150mm sollten auch erst bei nem richtigen Drop etc. genutzt werden.

Den Unterschied zwischen beiden Modi merkt man aber deutlich. Bei einer ruppigen Wurzelpassage mit tiefen Löchern z.B.. Geh doch einfach mal nach meiner Anleitung im ersten Post durch, dreh beide rote Knöpfe nach links und schau ob sie gleich stehen. Denn Zughalter des Logouts auch überprüfen (steht auch in der Bedienungsanleitung die mitgeliefert wird). Dann klappts auch mit den 150mm.


----------



## Eklk (22. Juni 2009)

Also 150 mm, nutzt man nur bei 2000N, deswegen fahre ich 1.5 bar weniger druck als es in der Tabele steht.
Ich fahre keine drops, manchal so 30 cm :=)


----------



## Eklk (26. Juni 2009)

Bei mir knackt es am Bike. Der Sattel ist es nicht.
Wen ich den Lockout am hinterrad aktievire hört es auf.
Kann aber nichts finden.


----------



## merdle993 (27. Juni 2009)

Eklk schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt es am Bike. Der Sattel ist es nicht.
> Wen ich den Lockout am hinterrad aktievire hört es auf.
> Kann aber nichts finden.



Dieses Knacken habe ich auch. Mein Sattel knackt zwar auch ganz leicht, aber dieses Knacken kommt eher von weiter unten.
Wie weit hast Du die Sattelstütze herausgezogen? Bei mir steht sie bei 3,5. Also recht weit draußen.


----------



## biketunE (27. Juni 2009)

Eventuell ist die Schwinge trocken verbaut worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merdle993 (27. Juni 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> Eventuell ist die Schwinge trocken verbaut worden.



???
Kann ich das nachträglich beheben und wo müsste ich das tun?


----------



## Eklk (28. Juni 2009)

merdle993 schrieb:


> Wie weit hast Du die Sattelstütze herausgezogen? Bei mir steht sie bei 3,5. Also recht weit draußen.



Meine ist noch weiter herausgezogen -2.0

Aber es Knackt auch wenn ich nicht auf dem Sattel sitze.

Bei meiner hinteren Nabe drehen ich immer die Muttern auf was kann ich dagegen tun ?


----------



## techxtr (2. Juli 2009)

Nochmal eine Verständnissfrage zur Dämpfereinstellung.

Müssen die Zahlen gleich sein, wenn ich Richtung minus auf Anschlag drehe (bei mir sind die Zahlen gleich wenn ich Richtung plus auf Anschlag drehe) 

Ich habe im Fullmode nicht das Gefühl auf einem 150mm Bike zu sitzen sondern eher wie wenn ab der Hälfte des Federweges es extrem progressiv wird.


----------



## biketunE (2. Juli 2009)

Nein, wie geschrieben, linker Anschlag. Also von du vor dem Dämpfer stehst, beide nach links drehen, also in Richtung - (minus).

Dann müssen beide Zahlen gleich sein, ansonsten gibt es nicht dem Federweg frei. War bei mir ein sehr großer Unterschied.

"1. wichtiger Punkt:
Beide Zugstufenrädchen müssen die gleiche Zahl aufweisen, ansonsten kann der Dämpfer nicht zeigen was er kann.
Bei meinem Genius war der Dämpfer deutlich bescheidener wie aus den anderen Geniusen die ich gefahren bin.
Grund:
Die roten Stellrädchen lassen sich lösen mittels einer Torxschraube. Sind diese in der "Nullstellung" nicht gleich,
sind sie das logischerweise auch nicht wenn sie z.b. beide auf 5 stehen.
Wie kann ich dies einstellen?
Beide Rädchen nach links drehen (im Uhrzeigersinn) bis zum Anschlag. Dann müssen beide Rädchen die gleiche
Zahl zeigen (der Anschlag gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist nicht gleich dem links)."


----------



## Eklk (2. Juli 2009)

haha
wochin jetzt drehen ? zu den kleineren zahlen 5,4,3,2,1..  oder 5,6,7,8,.... '??
.))


----------



## biketunE (2. Juli 2009)

Sorry, entweder willst du mich nicht verstehen oder bist du nicht ganz der Sprache mächtig. Für letzteres habe ich absolut Verständnis, aber dann sag es das ich es ausführlicher erklären soll.

Die Zahl sollte größer werden. Wenn angenommen es momentan auf 5 steht, dann auf z.b. 8 Stellen. So, und nun in der Richtung bis Anschlag drehen. Eben im Uhrzeigersinn (wenn du eine Uhr nimmst und direkt vor den Dämpfer hälst und oben draufschaust).

Da aber die Rädchen fast 2 Umdrehungen machen, kann es sein, dass dann beim Anschlag die Zahl 2 steht, aber das Rädchen schon 2mal gedreht wurde. Deshalb lassen sich auch schlecht die Zugstufenwerte miteinander vergleichen, da diese jeweils schon im 2. Umlauf sein könnten oder im 1. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das näher erklären soll. Aber eigentlich logisch wenn man den Dämpfer vor sich hat.


So wie sich das anhört, ist bei techxtr der Fullmode noch nicht aktiviert.


----------



## merdle993 (2. Juli 2009)

Sorry, die ganze Diskussion um die Einstellrädchen kann man sich sparen. In der Anleitung zum Bike ist das meines Wissens nach alles beschrieben! 
Ich meine sogar mit Bildern


----------



## biketunE (2. Juli 2009)

Nein, die exakte Nullstellung eben nicht. Der Anschlag links ist anders wie der Anschlag rechts. Punkt. 
Und der Anschlag links sollte als Referenz dienen.


----------



## bennoh (3. Juli 2009)

Servus,

ich überlege mir am Ende der Saison ein Genius 40 anzuschaffen. Da ich jetzt von vielen Problemen mit der Fox-Gabel und dem teuren Service (der eigentlich jährlich stattfinden sollte) gehört habe, überlege ich mir, diese direkt gegen eine Rock Shox Revelation auszutauschen.

Macht das Sinn und ist das empfehlenswert? Dabei müsste ich eigentlich auch noch ein bisschen Gewinn machen oder? Welche Revelation ist dann sinnvoller? 409 Air U-Turn (100-130mm) oder 426 Air U-Turn (110-140)?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Eklk (3. Juli 2009)

hkhm,  so wie du das bezeichnest ist das Falsch, darum habe ich noch mal gefragt. Also falsch ist wen man von 5 auf 8 dreht ist das gegen dem Uhrzeigersinn. Das mit der Uhr vor dem Dämpfer ist Unsinn.
Ich habe auch eine Skizze gemacht. 
Also wenn, ich von  5 auf 8 drehe (gegen dem Uhrzeigersinn),
komme ich über die 12 hinaus auf 5! 










biketunE schrieb:


> Sorry, entweder willst du mich nicht verstehen oder bist du nicht ganz der Sprache mächtig. Für letzteres habe ich absolut Verständnis, aber dann sag es das ich es ausführlicher erklären soll.
> 
> *Die Zahl sollte größer werden. Wenn angenommen es momentan auf 5 steht, dann auf z.b. 8 Stellen. So, und nun in der Richtung bis Anschlag drehen. Eben im Uhrzeigersinn (wenn du eine Uhr nimmst und direkt vor den Dämpfer hälst und oben draufschaust).*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (3. Juli 2009)

Vergess das mit dem Uhrzeigersinn. So wie du das einzeichnest, ist es falsch. Die Pfeile drehen sich doch horizontal im Kreis, so wie du sie aufzeichnest stehen die Pfeile 90 Grad zu den Rädchen. 

Was ist denn so schwer daran, sorry. Ich hab geschrieben die Zahl muss größer werden. 

Also wenn unter das Rädchen eine Uhr halten würde mit den Zeiger nach oben, dann im Uhrzeigersinn. 



Einfach auf Anschlag Richtung Minus drehen, steht doch klipp und klar auf dem Dämpfer.


----------



## alter-sack (3. Juli 2009)

Die Dämpfereinstellung habe ich wie biketunE geschrieben hat gemacht, also die Schraube in die Richtung "-" gedreht, wobei die angezeigte Zahl größer wird, bis zum Anschlag. Die Schrauben zeigen bei mir dann genau "1" an. Dann habe ich die Schrauben wieder zurück gedreht und für mein Gewicht (80kg) als ideal die Ziffer "4" herausgefunden.

Funktioniert super.

(Das beschriebene Drehen bis zum Anschlag nennt man natürlich eine Drehung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn).

Der Dämpfer verträgt auch Dreck vorzüglich, wie man sieht.


----------



## biketunE (4. Juli 2009)

> (Das beschriebene Drehen bis zum Anschlag nennt man natürlich eine Drehung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn)



Ja vergessen wir das mit dem Uhrzeigersinn. Wenn ich von unten draufschaue ist es mit dem Uhrzeigersinn 
Aber egal, auf dem Dämpfer steht ein Minus, das sollte ja die Sache erklären. Schön das du dein Genius artgerecht einsetzt!


----------



## Eklk (4. Juli 2009)

Morgen,
die rädchen sind für den rebound, ich öffne den rebound wens runter über wurzeln geht auf cca. 10, dann ist der Dämpfer schnell. Wenn ich bergauf fahre oder auf Schotter drehe ich ihn auf 4-5, danm reagiert er langsamer. 
Aber komisch wen ich in die richtung "-" drehe komme ich über die 12 hinaus auf die 4 beim anderen rädchen die 5.


----------



## bene94 (8. Juli 2009)

Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand mal ein paar Bilder seines Genius posten kann. Ich finde in I-net leider nicht wirklich viele Bilder...

mfG


----------



## merdle993 (9. Juli 2009)

Anbei eine kleine Auswahl


----------



## Eklk (9. Juli 2009)

Noch 2 ...


----------



## bene94 (9. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Bilder!
Warum postet ihr die nicht, die muss man doch nicht verstecken.
(oder find ich den richtigen Thread nicht?)¨

mfG


----------



## alter-sack (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merdle993 (10. Juli 2009)

bennoh schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich überlege mir am Ende der Saison ein Genius 40 anzuschaffen. Da ich jetzt von vielen Problemen mit der Fox-Gabel und dem teuren Service (der eigentlich jährlich stattfinden sollte) gehört habe, überlege ich mir, diese direkt gegen eine Rock Shox Revelation auszutauschen.
> 
> ...



Hallöle,
wollte deinen Fred nochmal vorholen und meinen Senf dazu geben 
Ich würde die Fox Gabel nicht austauschen. Die Performance der Gabel ist einfach top. Das "Problem" mit dem Gabelservice besteht, ja. Man sollte jährlich den Service machen wg. der Garantie. Allerdings muss man die Gabel nicht extra einschicken, sondern kann/darf dies auch selbst machen, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt. Spätestens nach 2 Jahren sollte man aber einen großen Service machen lassen.

Welche Probleme mit der Gabel meinst Du eigentlich. Hatte schon das 2007er Genius in Alu mit Fox Gabel und hatte bisher nie Probleme. Die Gabel ist zuverlässig und hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen.
Die Gabel des 2009 ist nochmal ne Nummer steifer und bietet durch den Mehrfederweg auch nochmal bessere Fahreigenschaften.

Man muss sich beim Genius halt im Klaren darüber sein, dass man Fahrwerksseitig meiner Meinung nach das Beste hat was es in dieser Kategorie gibt. Dies erkauft man sich aber durch einen vergleichsweise hohen Einstiegspreis und durch hohe Wartungs- und Servicekosten. Das muss man halt bereits sein zu zahlen.


----------



## biketunE (11. Juli 2009)

Wer zwecks Unentschiedenheit Carbon oder Alu Genius noch Fragen hat - 

derjenige sollte mal die aktuelle Bike stehen. Das steht alles drin, was ein zukünftiger Geniusfahrer für Ansprüche hat.

Das Aluteil kam deutlich steifer und stabiler rüber. Carbon natürlich sehr leicht. Daher abwegen.


----------



## sasch12 (13. Juli 2009)

fährt hier evtl. auch jemand mit nem "S" rum und kann mir dazu was sagen ?
Frauchen wird wohl bald mal was neues bekommen aber mit Schrittlänge 75 is das eben nicht so ganz einfach...
gruß sasch


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Scott hat doch eine Ladyfeile: http://scottusa.com/de_de/product/2405/16163/contessa_genius_15

Paßt dieses Radl nicht? Wird wohl mal wieder die Farbe sein - wie's bei den Damen halt so üblich ist.  Außerdem sollte Frauchen in dieser Preisklasse auch ein Testrad bekommen - auch ein S.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Juli 2009)

bennoh schrieb:


> Welche Revelation ist dann sinnvoller? 409 Air U-Turn (100-130mm) oder 426 Air U-Turn (110-140)?



Ich hab ne nicht verstellbare 140mm Revelation Gabel drinnen. Ich hatte bei meinem VorgÃ¤ngerradl eine verstellbare Psylo und diese Funktion habe ich so selten verwendet, dass es echt schade um's Geld war. Mehrgewicht kommt auch hinzu - fÃ¼r mich bringts das nicht und ich habe mir am Anfang auch die FOX eingebildet. Der HÃ¤ndler fÃ¤hrt selber das Bike und hat mir sofort gesagt, dass man die Absenkung nicht braucht - aus meiner Sicht hat er mir da einen guten Tipp gegeben.
Ich fahre jetzt das 40-er seit 3 Wochen, habe eine 3 Tagestour und mehrere Tagestouren gemacht und kÃ¶nnte an meiner Entscheidung, die Gabel nicht absenken zu kÃ¶nnen, keinen Fehler sehen. Bei extrem steilen Anstiegen (grÃ¶Ãer 25%) mit schwerem 25L Rucksack hat man eine Neigung zum Steigen. Solche Rampen habe ich in meiner Gegend aber genau einmal - bei Ã¼ber 50 Tracks. Also fÃ¼r mich verkraftbar. DafÃ¼r habe ich mir ein paar andere Komponenten rauf schrauben lassen. Hier wÃ¤re als wesentlichste Ãnderung die Elixier Scheibenbremse erwÃ¤hnt - die gut zupackt, aber gut zu dosieren ist (bin von einer HS-33 umgestiegen). Die LaufrÃ¤der, die ich rauf machen hab lassen (Mavic XT) sind etwas schwer - ich wollte aber â¬ 3000,- nicht Ã¼bersteigen. NÃ¤chstes Jahr gibts vielleicht was neues im Felgensektor.

Was mich ne Woche lang geÃ¤rgert hat, war ein Knarren beim Hinterbau. Dies konnte aber mit ein paar Spritzern WS5 bzw. WD40 behoben werden. Geht super.


----------



## wiggerl_wiggerl (18. Juli 2009)

bin 1.63cm groß und meine Schrittlänge ist 78cm, fahre ein Genius 30
in Gr. S und es paßt mir sehr gut! Das Contessa Genius ist exakt
baugleich mit dem 30ier, nur anderes Design + teilweise andere Anbauteile (Sattel, Schaltung..). Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (18. Juli 2009)

So schaut mein Genius 40 im derzeitigen Stadium aus


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Juli 2009)

WOW! Du hast noch Platz für GPS und Tacho gefunden. Leistung!


----------



## sasch12 (19. Juli 2009)

vielen Dank für die Antworten...
klar müssen wir mal eins probefahren und testen, stehen ja auch noch weitere zur Auswahl !
aber wenns mit 1,63 schonmal passt sind wir wohl auf'm richtigen Weg...


----------



## Superbiker2001 (19. Juli 2009)

[/quote]

Wenn die Kolbenstange wie auf dem Bild ca 12-14mm rausstehen bleibt verliert man locker 3cm Federweg


----------



## Superbiker2001 (22. Juli 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> Nein, die exakte Nullstellung eben nicht. Der Anschlag links ist anders wie der Anschlag rechts. Punkt.
> Und der Anschlag links sollte als Referenz dienen.



Hi
Woher hast du diese Information? Ich kenne mich leider nur mit Motorradgabeln aus.Bei denen ist es anders,der Anschlag "Zugstufe ganz auf" interessiert nicht,es wird immer in Klicks oder Zahlen von "ganz zu Richtung auf" gemessen.Ich hab nun fünf Scottsämpfer gesehen wo die Einstellung der beiden Rädchen immer rechtsrum,also Richtung +,im Anschlag dieselben Zahlen zeigten.Dann ist die Zugstufe ganz zu.Wenn ich in Richtung - drehte bis zum Anschlag waren beide Rädchen um eine Zahl versetzt.Es wäre doch recht seltsam wenn DT-Swiss bei allen fünf Dämpfern,als bei 100%,die Rädchen nicht an die richtige Position montiert hätten
Gruß Burgi


----------



## Bretone (23. Juli 2009)

So, nun bin ich auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines 2009er Genius 40! Bisher habe ich lediglich die Kurbelgarnitur gegen eine XT austauschen lassen und wollte den Winter nutzen, um ein wenig Gewichtstuning zu betreiben.

Vor allem der original verbaute Laufradsatz sagt mir allerdings überhaupt nicht zu. Dieser erscheint mir doch wirklich schwer... Ich habe das Gefühl ich komme auf meiner Hausstrecke gar nicht mehr vom Fleck
Weiß jemand was der Laufradsatz am Genius 40 wiegt?

Was fahrt ihr für Laufräder an eurem Genius? 
Ich bin 90kg schwer und bin eher der sportliche Tourenfahrer, der viel bergauf fährt und stets auf der Suche nach dem flowigen Singletrail bergab ist. Ich würde sagen ich fahre überwiegend Trails im Bereich S0 bis S2. Im Notfall fahre ich auch S3 Trails runter, die dann aber langsam! Ich möchte mit dem Rad aber nächstes Jahr auch einen Alpencross fahren.

Ich habe bisher den Mavic Crossmax ST ins Auge gefasst. Den gibt es für ca. 430 Euro. Gibt es in der Preisklasse noch Alternativen, die vielleicht ein wenig leichter sind?
Den DT Swiss XR 1450 hatte ich mir auch angesehen, da habe ich aber Bedenken, dass der nicht stabil genug sein könnte... Ausserdem ist der mir doch ein wenig zu teuer.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## homopus (23. Juli 2009)

Crossmax wÃ¼rd ich dir bei 90kg nicht empfehlen. Liege selbst bei 86kg und empfand die Crossmax ST als ziemlich "wabbelig".
Habe mir deshalb fÃ¼r mein Genius Fulcrum Red Metal 1 zugelegt. Ã¤hnliches Gewicht und annÃ¤hernd gleicher Preis, aber gefÃ¼hlt doppelt so steif 
Ansonsten bei rund 400â¬, DT-Swiss 4.2D als Felge, XTR oder Hope-Naben und Sapim CX-Ray als Speichen und das ganze von Hand eingespeicht


----------



## merdle993 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi,

muss homopus recht geben. Fahre bei 76kg auch einen Crossmax ST und finde ihn bei viel Gepäck (Rucksack mit ca. 6-7kg) auch oft ziemlich schwammig. Allerdings kann ich dir keine Alternative nennen. Das nächste Mal wird es bei mir jedoch auch keinen Systemlaufradsatz geben, da hier vor allem beim Alpencross die Gefahr besteht, dass Händler nicht mit dem Ding zurecht kommen, falls etwas defekt ist. Ein Kollege von mir musste kürzlich diese Erfahrung machen!
Ich lasse mir deswegen einen LRS nach meinen Wünschen bauen. Da bekommt man für 400-500 Euro einen Top LRS.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juli 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> ... Vor allem der original verbaute Laufradsatz sagt mir allerdings überhaupt nicht zu. Dieser erscheint mir doch wirklich schwer... Ich habe das Gefühl ich komme auf meiner Hausstrecke gar nicht mehr vom Fleck
> Weiß jemand was der Laufradsatz am Genius 40 wiegt?
> 
> Was fahrt ihr für Laufräder an eurem Genius?
> Ich bin 90kg schwer und bin eher der sportliche Tourenfahrer, der viel bergauf fährt und stets auf der Suche nach dem flowigen Singletrail bergab ist. Ich würde sagen ich fahre überwiegend Trails im Bereich S0 bis S2. Im Notfall fahre ich auch S3 Trails runter, die dann aber langsam! Ich möchte mit dem Rad aber nächstes Jahr auch einen Alpencross fahren.



Am Saisonstart hatte ich ebenfalls 90kg und anstatt mir lange zu überlegen, welche Felge um wieviel Geld steifer und leichter ist als sonst irgend was, habe ich halt 5kg abgenommen. Keine Diät, sondern nur durchs Biken. Deshlab habe ich mir einen günstigeren Laufratsatz mit 2,2kg rauf getan, der super steif ist, die Löcher in die ich rein Krache auch aushält und habe immer noch knappe 3kg Gewichtsvorteil. Also was soll die Herumpoplerei wegen 200g bis 500g weniger Felgengewicht?

Bei 90kg ist die Gewichtsfrage beim Radl ob halber Kilo mehr oder weniger sekundär. Jetzt hast so ne super Braut und du bist immer noch ein Schwamm. ... da muß man sich schon ein bisserl anpassen, wenn man so a schnittiges Mädl an seinen Hintern ran läßt. Die leichten Felgen sind doch nur für Fliegengewichte - so einen Schmarrn würd ich mir nicht rauf tun.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (24. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Am Saisonstart hatte ich ebenfalls 90kg und anstatt mir lange zu überlegen, welche Felge um wieviel Geld steifer und leichter ist als sonst irgend was, habe ich halt 5kg abgenommen. Keine Diät, sondern nur durchs Biken. Deshlab habe ich mir einen günstigeren Laufratsatz mit 2,2kg rauf getan, der super steif ist, die Löcher in die ich rein Krache auch aushält und habe immer noch knappe 3kg Gewichtsvorteil. Also was soll die Herumpoplerei wegen 200g bis 500g weniger Felgengewicht?
> 
> Bei 90kg ist die Gewichtsfrage beim Radl ob halber Kilo mehr oder weniger sekundär. Jetzt hast so ne super Braut und du bist immer noch ein Schwamm. ... da muß man sich schon ein bisserl anpassen, wenn man so a schnittiges Mädl an seinen Hintern ran läßt. Die leichten Felgen sind doch nur für Fliegengewichte - so einen Schmarrn würd ich mir nicht rauf tun.



Ich denke,das ist ein sehr kluger Rat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bretone (24. Juli 2009)

O.K.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich kann es auch nicht in Worte fassen, aber  sowohl der Crossmax ST den ich auf meinem Stumpjumper gefahren bin, als auch ein DT Swiss 1450, der auf meinem Spark dran war haben sich besser angefühlt. 

Steifer? Leichter? Keine Ahnung. Ich bin kein Experte und versuche für mich  herauszufinden womit ich mich wohlfühle.

Auch wenn ich bei 1,91m und 90kg nicht Idealgewicht habe finde ich, dass eine Gewichtseinsparung der rotierenden Masse Sinn macht.

Ob der Rahmen 2 oder 2,3kg wiegt macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Ob aber der Laufradsatz 2kg oder 1,7kg wiegt macht in meinen Augen einen großen Unterschied!

So ist halt jeder anders!

So, nun aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, davon haben wir uns ja nun doch ein wenig entfernt...


----------



## Trailflüsterer (24. Juli 2009)

Also wenn du wirklich um die 450  in einen
LRS investieren willst, kann ich den Rat einiger 
Member nur wiederholen:
Lass dir einen LRS nach deinen Wünschen aufbauen.
Empfehlung geht in Richtung HOPE Naben + Sapim CX-Ray
Speichen und ner DT EX 5.1 oder alternativ ner 4.2 (gewicht)

Aber lass dich doch einfach mal von "Felix the wolf" beraten.
Der baut wirklich super LRS für einen fairen Preis...


----------



## L01 (24. Juli 2009)

alter-sack schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer verträgt auch Dreck vorzüglich, wie man sieht.



Gibt es für den Hinterrad-Dämpfer irgendwie einen kleinen Spritzschutz?

Ich fahre sehr viel und gerne im Schmodder und der Aufwand die ganze Feinmechanik dort unten zu reinigen, ist mir ein bisschen zu Kinderarbeit-mäßig.


----------



## alter-sack (24. Juli 2009)

Da der Dämpfer - anders als die meisten anderen - auf Zug und nicht auf Druck arbeitet, ist der Kolben im Normalzustand eingefahren und somit gut geschützt, nur beim Einfedern des Fahrwerks ist der Dämpferkolben frei. Ein kleiner Spritzschutz aus Kunststoff ist ja sowieso fix montiert. Ich spritz die Teile einfach mit Wasser ab - fertig. Hin und wieder ein Tropfen Öl auf den Kolben.


----------



## L01 (26. Juli 2009)

@alter-sack: Danke! Habe ich mir auch gedacht.

Eine Sache noch: Ich habe mir das Bike diesen Freitag erst gekauft und ich habe meine Schwierigkeiten beim Aufpumpen des hinteren Dämpfers:

Egal wie ich die Pumpe abziehe: Es entweicht immer für ein paar Millisekunden Luft. Dies kenne ich bereits von anderen Dämpfern und Pumpen: Bei der Scott-Pumpe ist es aber so, dass ich nach Wiederaufsetzen der Pumpe nicht sehe wieviel Druck jetzt auf dem Dämpfer ist. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?

Sonst: Wie weit steht bei dir/euch der Kolben des hinteren Dämpers im Stand raus? Bei mir sind es ca. 5mm... ist das normal? Wie weit steht der Kolben raus, wenn ihr auf dem Bike sitzt?

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## alter-sack (26. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist vom Dämpferkolben in Ruhezustand nahezu nichts zu sehen, vielleicht 1-2mm Distanz zum unteren Dichtring:






wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze sieht man ca 15mm.

ich glaube, Du hast nicht den richtigen Druck in den Kammern.

Beim Pumpen gehst Du wie folgt vor:

Am Schlauchende der Dämpferpumpe befindet sich ein ca 3cm langer Ventilaufsatz, der auf das Ventil geschraubt wird. Gleich dahinter ist eine Mutter, die beim aufschrauben und beim abschrauben an das Ventil gelöst sein muss, also aufdrehen, bis zum Anschlag, dann befindet sich diese Mutter in einer Distanz von ca 5mm vom Ventilaufsatz.






Wenn du den Ventilaufsatz an das Ventil aufgeschraubt hast, schraubst du diese Mutter wieder zu. Damit wird der Stift  des Ventils gedrückt, das Ventil wird damit geöffnet, es wird der Druck angezeigt und es kann mit der Pumpe Druck im Dämpfer erzeugt werden.






Wenn du den gewünschten Druck im Dämpfer hast, drehst du die Mutter wieder auf und es kann kein keine Luft mehr aus dem Dämpfer entweichen. Es bleibt exakt der angezeigte Druck erhalten, auch nach Abschrauben des Ventilaufsatzes. Beim Abschrauben des Ventilaufsatzes entweicht lediglich der Druck in der Zwischenkammer und im Schlauch der Pumpe.

Beim erneuten Vorgang wie oben wird allerdings der Druck im Dämpfer vermindert, weil etwas Luft in die Pumpe strömt. Diese muss dann nachgepumpt werden.


----------



## Wupperbike (26. Juli 2009)

Fahre ein Genius 40 seit Juni 2009, vorher ein Marathon-Bike Centurion Backfire LRS mit ca. 100mm Federweg.

Das Genius fährt sich weitaus entspannter, in der Abfahrt mit dem Federweg sowieso, aber auch Auffahrten, ohne auf 100mm zu reduzieren, bestens!
Die Befüllung des Dämpfers finde auch ich fummelig, am besten es kontrolliert ein zweiter Mann(Frau), ob bei optimaler Füllung auch die angegebenen 180mm Abstand zwischen oberer und unterer Dämpferaufnahme, beim Aufsitzen zu messen sind.

Leider sind bei mir nach der ersten ernsthaften Regen- und Schlammschlacht, die Kolben an den Handhebeln der Juicy5 festgegangen! (Erbeskopfmarathon am 12.07.2009)
Seit letzter Woche steht deshalb das Bike in der Werkstatt!

Hoffe, es wird schnell erledigt.

Hat einer ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Grüße


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

...nein, weil ich Elixier drauf hab, die aber nach langen Abfahrten für ne Minute etwas schleifen. Ich hatte aber Knarren im Gebälk, was ich mit ein paar Spritzern WS-5 in die Gelenke eliminieren konnte. Dem Dämpfer hab ich noch nicht an die Weichteile gefaßt, was aber nach der Saison noch kommen wird.


----------



## L01 (27. Juli 2009)

@alter-sack: Danke, Danke, Danke!! Das hat mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigim (10. August 2009)

Hallo 
bin neu hier und seit 3 Wochen besitzer eines Genius 20. Bin leider noch nicht so glücklich mit diesen Bike. Habe mich bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm (Körpergröße 186cm) für die XL Version entschieden. Bei abfahren ist das Bike echt der Hammer schluckt so ziemlich alles was daherkommt, aber beim uphill hab ich so meine Sorgen. Immer wieder leiches zeihen im oberen Gesäsmuskel odel Lendenbereich. Vermutlich liegts am Dämpfer, welcher im blockierten Modus beim fahren ca. 15 bis 20mm in den Sag geht, dadurch wird der Sitzwinkel ja noch flacher. Hab 83kg und den Dämpfer eh scho auf 90 kg eingestellt. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen geht bei euch im blockierten Modus der Dämpfer auch so weit in den sag?

Gruß Sigi
www.sigisfunwelt.de


----------



## alter-sack (10. August 2009)

sigim schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin neu hier und seit 3 Wochen besitzer eines Genius 20. Bin leider noch nicht so glücklich mit diesen Bike. Habe mich bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm (Körpergröße 186cm) für die XL Version entschieden. Bei abfahren ist das Bike echt der Hammer schluckt so ziemlich alles was daherkommt, aber beim uphill hab ich so meine Sorgen. Immer wieder leiches zeihen im oberen Gesäsmuskel odel Lendenbereich. Vermutlich liegts am Dämpfer, welcher im blockierten Modus beim fahren ca. 15 bis 20mm in den Sag geht, dadurch wird der Sitzwinkel ja noch flacher. Hab 83kg und den Dämpfer eh scho auf 90 kg eingestellt. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen geht bei euch im blockierten Modus der Dämpfer auch so weit in den sag?
> 
> Gruß Sigi
> www.sigisfunwelt.de



Dein Lockout ist nicht richtig eingestellt, beim blockiertem Modus gibt es Null Sag!


----------



## homopus (10. August 2009)

sigim schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin neu hier und seit 3 Wochen besitzer eines Genius 20. Bin leider noch nicht so glücklich mit diesen Bike. Habe mich bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm (Körpergröße 186cm) für die XL Version entschieden. Bei abfahren ist das Bike echt der Hammer schluckt so ziemlich alles was daherkommt, aber beim uphill hab ich so meine Sorgen. Immer wieder leiches zeihen im oberen Gesäsmuskel odel Lendenbereich...
> 
> Gruß Sigi
> www.sigisfunwelt.de



da du scheinbar recht lange Beine im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper hast, würde ich neben korrekten Einstellung des Traction control Hebels ( Rädchen raus drehen ) einen kürzeren Vorbau testen


----------



## Wupperbike (10. August 2009)

alter-sack schrieb:


> Dein Lockout ist nicht richtig eingestellt, beim blockiertem Modus gibt es Null Sag!



Richtig!
auch mein Dämpfer hat "0" Sag beim Lookout.
Habe meinen Dämpfer trotz 85kg Lebendgewicht auf nur 70kg eingestellt.
Damit optimale Ausnutzung des Federwegs.
War auch ein Tipp vom Mountain-Bike Magazin.
Der TC Hebel muß natürlich dafür auch richtig eingestellt sein.
Grüße


----------



## sigim (11. August 2009)

Erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Wenn ich mich im Loockout draufsetzte habe ich auch null sag aber wenn ich in diesen Zustand fahre geht der Dämpfer in diesen Zustand in den sag. Hab den TC Hebel genau so eingestellt wie es bei Scott beschrieben ist. Wird wohl am Dämpfer was fehlen der Händler muß ihn dann wohl einschicken.

Grüße Sigi


----------



## Superbiker2001 (11. August 2009)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Richtig!
> auch mein Dämpfer hat "0" Sag beim Lookout.
> Habe meinen Dämpfer trotz 85kg Lebendgewicht auf nur 70kg eingestellt.
> Damit optimale Ausnutzung des Federwegs.
> ...




Und wieviel Sag hast du bei dieser Einstellung und woher weist du wieviel Federweg genutzt wird ?
Standen in dem Bericht auch Angaben für Einstellungen oder nur weniger wie angegeben,einstellen.
Postet doch mal eure Setups,auch von der Gabel.
Ps.Bei den meisten der Dämpfer die ich gesehen habe stand die Kolbenstange schon im Stand mehrere Milimeter raus und man hatte einen Verlust von Federweg.Alle Tipps von DT-Swiss halfen nichts,theoretisch müsste man all diese Dämpfer einschicken,da nicht in Ordnung

Gruß Burgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (11. August 2009)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> ...
> Ps.Bei den meisten der Dämpfer die ich gesehen habe stand die Kolbenstange schon im Stand mehrere Milimeter raus und man hatte einen Verlust von Federweg.Alle Tipps von DT-Swiss halfen nichts,theoretisch müsste man all diese Dämpfer einschicken,da nicht in Ordnung
> 
> Gruß Burgi



Also wenn die Kolbenstange schon ohne Belastung heraussteht, würde ich auf fehlerhaftes Verhältnis zwischen den beiden Luftkammern tippen. 
Hatte ich anfänglich auch


----------



## sigim (11. August 2009)

Auch bei meinen Dämpfer schaut die Kolbenstange ohne Belastung schon 4mm raus. Habe heute mit meinen Händler tel. Er tauscht den Dämpfer aus. Er demontiert den Dämpfer von einen anderen Genius und schickt meinen dann zu Scott.


----------



## Eklk (11. August 2009)

Man verliert keinen Federweg, man hat nur mehr Sag...
Wenn man keine Jumps macht, nutzt man mehr Federweg aus !


----------



## Superbiker2001 (11. August 2009)

Eklk schrieb:


> Man verliert keinen Federweg, man hat nur mehr Sag...
> Wenn man keine Jumps macht, nutzt man mehr Federweg aus !




Wenn die Kolbenstange schon im unbelasteten Stand rausschaut hat das mit Sag nichts mehr zu tun,denn die kannst du auch nicht mit Gewalt mehr ganz reinschieben.Schlagartig hart,wie am Ende des Federwegs bei diesen defekten Dämpfern ,deßhalb meinen auch einige Fahrer sie hätten deutlich weniger Federweg als angegeben


----------



## Wupperbike (11. August 2009)

homopus schrieb:


> Also wenn die Kolbenstange schon ohne Belastung heraussteht, würde ich auf fehlerhaftes Verhältnis zwischen den beiden Luftkammern tippen.
> Hatte ich anfänglich auch



Habe gerade nachgesehen:
auch bei meinem 40ér ist die Kolbenstange bei "ohne Belastung" ca. 7mm zu sehen.
Der Gesamtfederweg hinten scheint bei mir nur ca. 130mm zu sein.
Fährt sich trotzdem recht gut.
Einstellung bei 85kg Gesamtfahrergewicht: Hinten: 22 + 18 bar,
Gabel: 6 bar.

Wer hat eine schnelle Lösung für das "Kolbenstangenproblem"
bin ab Sa. auf Alpencross.

Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## homopus (11. August 2009)

homopus schrieb:


> Also wenn die Kolbenstange schon ohne Belastung heraussteht, würde ich auf fehlerhaftes Verhältnis zwischen den beiden Luftkammern tippen.
> Hatte ich anfänglich auch



Ich zitier mich mal selbst...probier´s mal aus


----------



## Superbiker2001 (11. August 2009)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Habe gerade nachgesehen:
> auch bei meinem 40ér ist die Kolbenstange bei "ohne Belastung" ca. 7mm zu sehen.
> Der Gesamtfederweg hinten scheint bei mir nur ca. 130mm zu sein.
> Fährt sich trotzdem recht gut.
> ...



Mir hat ein Servicetechniker von Scott sowie einer von DT-Swiss erklärt man könne versuchen den Druck in den beiden Kammern abzulassen,beide Zugstufen komplett zu öffnen und den Dämpfer dann einige Male komplett duchzufedern.Dabei sieht man dann auch den ganzen Federweg,der dann bei knapp 160mm liegt.Mit etwas Glück gleicht sich der fehlerhafte Ölstand wieder aus.Danach wieder in der richtigen Reihenfolge den Luftdruck wieder herstellen und die Zugstufe einstellen.Bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert.Es gibt auch nicht mehr,wie bein Vorgängermodell,von Scott Austauschdämpfer,sondern nur noch direkt von DT-Swiss.Die reparieren dann auch deinen eigenen Dämpfer.Das dauert aber ein paar Tage.Am schnellsten würde es über deinen Händler gehen wenn er dir einen aus einem anderen Bike ausbaut,so habe ich es auch gemacht.Dabei haben wir in seinen Lager auch noch mehrere fehlerhafte Dämpfer gesehen.
Gruß Burgi


----------



## Wupperbike (11. August 2009)

Danke für den schnellen Tipp!
Probiere ich morgen aus
Grüße


----------



## Funtana (12. August 2009)

Hallo MTB´ler,
da ich neu hier im Forum bin und Technische Fragen zu meinem Scott habe stelle ich diese hier einfach mal im Tech Talk / Scott. Hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.
Habe seit letztem Jahr wieder mit dem Mounten Biken angefangen. Gönnte mit ein Scoot Genius mc20. Leider war bei dem hintern Dämpfer (TC130) schon nach den ersten 200km der Lock Out defekt. Dummerweise bin ich derzeit jetzt auch noch umgezogen so das der Händler bei dem ich das Fahrrad kaufte jetzt ca 300km weit weg ist. Also gut, telefoniert und Dämpfer zu Köhn reset racing geschickt. Service Top! Dämpfer war nach einer Woche wieder da. Doch nach kurzer Zeit "Tockte" das Rad beim leichten hochfrequentem einfedern. Zuerst dachte ich das ein Lager lose ist. Doch heute habe ich sie alle Kontrolliert und musste fest stellen das diese es wohl nicht sind. Bleibt ja jetzt eigentlich nur noch der Dämpfer. Das dieser vielleicht ein so art Losbrechmoment hat und dies sich auf dem Kompletten Rahmen überträgt.
Hat vielleicht von Euch schon mal jemand so ein bzw. ähnliches Problem gehabt?
Dieses "Tocken/Klacken ist Super nervig. Außerdem war es ja am anfang auch nicht da.

Dann schon mal vielen Dank
Gruß Michael


----------



## hoschi23 (12. August 2009)

HI,

@funtana ...hatte das gleiche Problem an meinem Genius (altes Modell MC50), am Anfnag bzw. nach dem Service war kein Geräusch zu hören und nach ca. 200km ging es dann los mit "tocken/klappern". Hatte auch schon einen Austauschdämpfer, aber da hatte ich auch das gleiche Problem, mein Händler meinte dann (nach Rüchsprache mit Scott) das Geräusch sei normal  .... was mir aber tierisch auf die nerven ging!!!

Gruß Hoschi23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funtana (14. August 2009)

Hallo Hoschi,
hab jetzt den Dämpfer zum zweiten mal innerhalb eines dreiviertel Jahr zum Koehn geschickt. Nach langem hin und her Mailen und versenden einer Video Datei wollen die von Reset Racing den Dämpfer mal in eines Ihrer Bikes einbauen und sehen ob dies Klappern bzw. Tocken immer noch da ist. 
Sehr nett von den Jungs. 
Bin gespannt was bei raus kommt. 
Werde berichten. 

Gruß Funtana


----------



## merdle993 (15. August 2009)

@Funtana:
Hatte das gleiche Problem mal an meinem alten Genius. Bei mir lag es daran, dass der Zug für den Hebel am Lenker nicht richtig eingestellt war. Ab zum Händler, der hat den Zug wieder richtig eingestellt und schon lief alles wieder rund.


----------



## Funtana (19. August 2009)

Hallo @ all,
wollte ja berichten was nun Sache ist. Rechnung & von Koehn hab ich schon bekommen. Im Protokoll steht "Dämpfer funktioniert einwandfrei"
Nu gut. Lager sind auch alle geprüft. Also bin ich vorhin in den Baumarkt gefahren und habe mir ein Stück Kanteichenholz geholt. Gebohrt und eingebaut. Probegefahren und siehe da das Knacken bzw Tocken ist weg!
Wenn der Dämpfer jetzt wieder da ist werde ich dann ja sehen was nu ist. Vielleicht ist es ja weg. Es kam ja auch von heut auf morgen. 

Werde euch auf den Laufenden halten.

Gruß Funtana


----------



## Eklk (19. August 2009)

@Funtana: Kackt es auch wen der Lockout aktirviert ist ?
Ich hatte dan kein Knacken, nur bei 100 und 150 mm.


----------



## Funtana (19. August 2009)

Hallo Eklk,
ja bei mir hat es auch im Lockout "Modus" geknackt. Hab es auch schon wie beschrieben auf so ne art "losbrechmoment" des Dämpfers geschoben. Werds ja dann sehen.

Gruß Funtana


----------



## der bergfloh (28. August 2009)

Hallo Genius Fahrer,

möchte mir eventuell auch eine Genius 40 zulegen. Die Frage ist nur 
welche Rahmengröße ich brauche. Schwanke zwischen S und M 

Bin 169m groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 79cm.

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Ratschläge und Erfahrungen.

Alllgemein noch ne andere Frage: Hab des öfteres gelesen das der Hinterbau in der offenen Position sehr komfortabel ist, wie verhält es sich  mit dem komfort und der sensibilität im Modus mit reduziertem Federweg? 

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. August 2009)

Da ich recht ähnliche Parameter habe (95kg bei 172cm Größe und 77cm SL), würde mich das auch mal interessieren. Das Genius 40 finde ich nämlich auch äußerst lecker...  


Manuel


----------



## L01 (29. August 2009)

Ich bin 1,75m/70kg und habe ein 10er mit Größe M und bin sehr zufrieden.

Deswegen würde ich sagen 1,72 sind auf jeden Fall M, 1,69 wahrscheinlich auch.

i.A. würde ich sagen die Rahmen sind eher klein, haben aber den Vorteil, dass sich durch Ausziehen der Sattelstütze auch der Abstand zum Lenker vergrößert.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Testfahrt empfehlen, da die falsche Größe schnell frustrieren kann, da man weniger Kraft einsetzen kann.


----------



## Manu-V (29. August 2009)

Moin Jungs!

Also dass das Genius einen breiten Einsatzbereich hat hab ich verstanden, bin auch schon eines gefahren. 

Aber Stichwort: Singletrail-Skala

Für was taugt das genius wirklich? 

Ist es mit einem Enduro bergab vergleichbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retoo (1. September 2009)

Wenn du keine grossen Sprünge machst (1,5 m und mehr) und die Spur auch mal um ein Hindernis herum zirkelst und nicht nur immer straight darüber, ist vor allem das Alu-Genius durchaus mit einem Enduro vergleichbar. Die Alu-Version ist einiges steifer. Zudem kannst du ja noch breite Reifen montieren.


----------



## Bretone (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein technisches Problem beim Einstellen der Gangschaltung, bzw. meine beiden Händler haben die Probleme. 

Es schleifen sowohl auf dem mittleren, als auch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt die kleinsten 2-3 Gänge.
Auf dem mittleren schleift die Kette am Umwerfer und auf dem kleinen schleift sie an einem Metallteil, welches angeblich dafür da ist, dass die Kette nicht zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblätter rutschen kann.

Diese Situation finde ich sehr unzufriedenstellend. Händler 1, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe meint, bei manchen Genius Rahmen wäre das so und bei manchen nicht.

Händler 2, den ich aufgesucht habe, da ich die Aussage von Händler 1 nicht ganz glauben konnte sagt der Rahmen gebe hier nichts anderes her und eine schleiffreie Einstellung nicht möglich.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Bei meinen vorherigen Rädern hatte ich zumindest auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gar keine Schleifgeräusche, in keinem Gang. Klar, dass in Extremgängen (Groß/Klein etc.) die Kette schleift. Da ich diese aber nicht benutze geht es mir auch nicht um diese. Die kleinen Gänge benutze ich aber doch mein bergauffahren sehr häufig.

Was meint ihr?
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

Welches Modell? Bj.? Umwerfer?

Foto des "Metall-Teils" wäre auch gut 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Bretone (7. September 2009)

Scott Genius 40 2009, SLX Umwerfer, XT Kurbel
Habe jetzt mal mit Scott gesprochen. Bei dem Metall-Teil handelt es sich um einen Aluadapter für den Umwerfer. Das Problem ist wohl bekannt. Es gibt einen anderen, insbesondere dünneren Aluadapter der nun zu meinem Händler geschickt wird. Danach ist das Peoblem angeblich behoben. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Manu-V (20. September 2009)

dass man sowas nich früher bemerkt...


----------



## randi (1. Oktober 2009)

Zwei Fragen:
1. Merkt man im Fahrbetrieb beim Genius einen Unterschied zwischen einer Gabel mit 15mm Steckachse und einer Gabel mit Schnellspanner?  
2. Und welche Reifenbreite ist maximal montierbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Oktober 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen:
> 1. Merkt man im Fahrbetrieb beim Genius einen Unterschied zwischen einer Gabel mit 15mm Steckachse und einer Gabel mit Schnellspanner?
> 2. Und welche Reifenbreite ist maximal montierbar?



Kann ich Dir evtl. in Kürze sagen, wenn hoffentlich in der kommenden Woche das hier







geliefert wird!

Dann bin ich (wieder) Mitglied dieser (Genius-)Gemeinde hier und freue mich schon sehr darauf!


----------



## L01 (2. Oktober 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen:
> 1. Merkt man im Fahrbetrieb beim Genius einen Unterschied zwischen einer Gabel mit 15mm Steckachse und einer Gabel mit Schnellspanner?
> 2. Und welche Reifenbreite ist maximal montierbar?



Steckachse/Schnellspanner:
Ich habe jetzt die Erfahrung mit Steckachse und Schnellspanner:
Meiner Meinung nach merkt man Steckachse gegen nicht so stabile Schnellspanner auf jeden Fall.... im Gegensatz dazu: Ich bin mit den Mavic-Schnellspannern sehr zufrieden und diese fühlen sich ähnlich an wie die Schnellachse. Trotzdem: Ich will die Steckachse nicht mehr missen!

Reifen:
2.4 passen auf jeden Fall. Größer habe ich noch nicht gesehen/probiert.


----------



## randi (2. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir evtl. in Kürze sagen, wenn hoffentlich in der kommenden Woche das hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo petejupp,
ersetzt du dein anthem durch ein Genius, oder gibt es ein Zweitbike?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Oktober 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo petejupp,
> ersetzt du dein anthem durch ein Genius, oder gibt es ein Zweitbike?



Mein Anthem X 0 würde ich zur Zeit höchstens gegen ein Anthem X Advanced SL 0 ersetzen. Ich bin sehr, sehr zufrieden damit. Nein, das Genius soll mein Trail-Bike werden, wenn´s etwas gröber zur Sache geht.


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Mein Anthem X 0 würde ich zur Zeit höchstens gegen ein Anthem X Advanced SL 0 ersetzen. Ich bin sehr, sehr zufrieden damit. Nein, das Genius soll mein Trail-Bike werden, wenn´s etwas gröber zur Sache geht.



Bin auch am überlegen ob ich  zum Scale ein Genius hole, aber dann die Alu-Variante. Bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Bretone (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Genius Fahrer,

auch wenn der User Manu-V sich über meine Probleme mit der Schaltung lustig zu machen scheint, vielleicht können mir ein paar andere Genius Fahrer weiterhelfen.

Ich habe nach wie vor erhebliche Schleifgeräusche an meinem Umwerfer.
Die Schleifgeräusche am Schaltwerk und am Aluadapter des Umwerfers sind durch Umbauten behoben. Ebenso hat sich durch die Umbauten die Funktionalität der Schaltung deutlich verbessert, reicht aber nach wie vor nicht an meine bisher gefahrenen Räder mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung heran.

Es handelt sich um ein Scott Genius 40, Modelljahr 2009.

Mein Händler sieht das Problem ebenso und daher wurden nach Rücksprache mit Scott folgende Teile ausgetauscht und befinden sich in folgender Konfiguration am Bike:

XTR- Umwerfer inkl. dünnerem Aluadapter 
Sram X-9 Long Cage
XT Innenlager
neue Shimano Kette

Das Rad wurde jetzt mittlerweile 4 mal umgebaut, so dass ich den ganzen Monat September kaum fahren konnte. Leider schleift die Kette nach wie vor in 7 Gängen. Klar das 2-3 Gänge auch bei einer perfekt eingestellten Gangschaltung schleifen. Diese "Extremgänge" brauche ich aber auch nicht. Es schleifen aber auch beispielsweise 3 Gänge auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, sowie auch die beiden kleinsten Gänge auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt.

Scott und mein Händler waren sehr bemüht das Problem zu lösen, insbesondere habe ich für die oben genannten Umbauten nicht bezahlen müssen.

Jetzt hat Scott aber leider den Kurs geändert und sagt, dass die "minimalen" Schleifgeräusche konstruktionsbedingt bei allen Genius Rädern auftauchen und das dies keinen Mangel darstellt.

Ist das Schleifen am Umwerfer wirklich in so vielen Gängen normal? Hatte jemand ähnliche Probleme? Ich bin ja schon total happy, dass die Schaltung jetzt ihren Dienst tut und nicht mehr knarzt und knackt, aber die Schleifgeräusche stören mich dann doch noch, oder bin ich auf Grund der ganzen Vorgeschichte nur überempfindlich?

Hier dann noch ein paar Bilder meines ansonsten so heiß geliebten Spielzeuges.
@ Randi: trotz meiner 90 Kilo vermisse ich die fehlende Steckachse übrigens nicht 

Gewicht meines Rades mit DT Swiss 4.2D Felgen, 240er Naben, Pedalen, Procraft IGrip Griffen und Flaschenhalter in Rahmengröße XL: 12,9 Kilogramm













hier übrigens der oft genannte Aluadapter





Vielen Dank
Bretone


----------



## Eklk (3. Oktober 2009)

Kauf die eine Rohloff, da kannst du alle gänge nutzen. 
.P


----------



## Bretone (3. Oktober 2009)

Eklk schrieb:


> Kauf die eine Rohloff, da kannst du alle gänge nutzen.
> .P



Auch darüber habe ich bereits nachgedacht, dennoch hätte ich natürlich an einem nicht gerade günstigen Bike eine schleiffreie Schaltung, oder erwarte ich zu viel?


----------



## Eklk (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja. 
Welche gänge  schleifen ?
Vorne - hinten
1 - 1
2 - 9 
3 - 1


----------



## Bretone (3. Oktober 2009)

Eklk schrieb:


> Ja.
> Welche gänge  schleifen ?
> Vorne - hinten
> 1 - 1
> ...



mit den Bezeichnungen 1-1 etc. bin ich etwas unsicher, daher formuliere ich es anders

1. Kleines Kettenblatt:
es schleift wenn die kette auf den *beiden* gößten (also den beiden kleinsten gängen überhaupt) und dem kleinsten Ritzel liegt.

2. mittleres Kettenblatt
es schleift wenn die Kette auf dem größten oder dem kleinsten Ritzel liegt

3. großes Kettenblatt
es schleift wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten oder dem größten Ritzel liegt


Aber mal ganz im Ernst. Mit was für Kosten muss ich rechnen wenn ich mir die Rohloff Nabe einbauen lasse. Komme ich da mit 1000 Euro hin?

Hat eventuell schon jemand ein Genius mit einer Rohloff ausgestattet und kann berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz im Ernst. Mit was für Kosten muss ich rechnen wenn ich mir die Rohloff Nabe einbauen lasse. Komme ich da mit 1000 Euro hin?
> 
> Hat eventuell schon jemand ein Genius mit einer Rohloff ausgestattet und kann berichten?



Absolute Spezialisten im Einbau von Rohloff-Naben sind die Jungs von Bike & Run in Siegburg (02241/2507834). Ist ja gar nicht so weit weg von Kölle. Die bauen dort andauernd bei Cannondale-Bikes die Rohloff-Nabe ein. Warum sollte das bei einem Genius nicht möglich sein, wenn´s bei einem CD geht? Allerdings wirst du seitens Scott dafür keine "offizielle" Freigabe erhalten.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> Auch darüber habe ich bereits nachgedacht, dennoch hätte ich natürlich an einem nicht gerade günstigen Bike eine schleiffreie Schaltung, oder erwarte ich zu viel?



Bei mir "schleifen" auch sicher so 6-7 Gänge.Das Geräusch kommt aber bei einigen Übersetzungen nur durch die schräg laufende Kette,bzw beim Übergang von Ritzel zur Kette und von der Kette zum Kettenblatt.Für mich ist wichtig das ich die ganz kleinen und die ganz großen Übersetzungen geräuschlos fahren kann.Mittendrinn gibt es so viel Überschneidungen,das ich einen Gang wählen kann,der "leise"ist.Mich würde anhand von deinen Bildern viel mehr aufregen wie der Dämpfer aussieht.Auf den Bildern steht die Kolbenstange im Stand so weit raus das,im besten Fall,noch 120mm Federweg übrigbleiben......das wäre für mich ein "echter" Mangel.
Gruß Burgi


----------



## Superbiker2001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt der kleinste und der größte Gang schleift ist der Führungskäfig zu schmal,biege den doch einfach einen Mm auf und stell den Umwerfer noch mal neu ein


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2009)

Also wie fahrt Ihr denn???
vorne kleines Blatt dann werden hinten die vier bis fünf größten Ritzel gefahren, vorne mittleres Blatt damit die mittleren fünf vom Ritzelpaket, bei einigen Rädern kann bis zum grßten Ritzel schleiffrei gefahren werden, vorne großes Blatt dann sin hinten die vier bis fünf kleinsten Ritzel dran.
Mit SRAM XO Drehgriffen kann der Umwerfer vorne immer schön schleiffrei gefahren werden.

Habe vor 2 Wochen ein 2009er Genius 20 so ca. 100km gefahren da hat nichts geschliffen.


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> mit den Bezeichnungen 1-1 etc. bin ich etwas unsicher, daher formuliere ich es anders
> 
> 1. Kleines Kettenblatt:
> es schleift wenn die kette auf den *beiden* gößten (also den beiden kleinsten gängen überhaupt) und dem kleinsten Ritzel liegt.
> ...



*Die Kette darf nicht vorne klein und hinten klein, oder vorne groß und hinten groß gefahren werden.*

Ansonsten fahr doch mal ein anderes MTB oder auch ein Genius Probe und schau ob es schleift.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (3. Oktober 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Also wie fahrt Ihr denn???
> vorne kleines Blatt dann werden hinten die vier bis fünf größten Ritzel gefahren, vorne mittleres Blatt damit die mittleren fünf vom Ritzelpaket, bei einigen Rädern kann bis zum grßten Ritzel schleiffrei gefahren werden, vorne großes Blatt dann sin hinten die vier bis fünf kleinsten Ritzel dran.
> Mit SRAM XO Drehgriffen kann der Umwerfer vorne immer schön schleiffrei gefahren werden.
> 
> Habe vor 2 Wochen ein 2009er Genius 20 so ca. 100km gefahren da hat nichts geschliffen.




Ja...so kann man fahren,dann benutzt du aber auch 14 von deinen 27 Gängen nicht..wenn ich richtig gezählt habe


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2009)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Ja...so kann man fahren,dann benutzt du aber auch 14 von deinen 27 Gängen nicht..wenn ich richtig gezählt habe



Das ist richtig, aber mehr wie 14 Gänge gibt es nicht. Schau dir mal eine Übersetzungstabelle an oder rechne dir alle Übersetzungen aus. Dann wirst du merken dass es so viele geliche Übersetzungsverhältnisse gibt, dass keine 27 Gänge übrig bleiben.


----------



## Bretone (3. Oktober 2009)

Vorne groß hinten groß oder vorne klein hinten klein fahre ich auch nie, das ist mir schon bewusst das man das nicht fahren sollte, brauche ich auch nicht.

Mich ärgert es nur, dass die beiden kleinsten Gänge, also vorne klein und hinten groß, nicht schleiffrei funktionieren.

Aber gut, da teilen sich ja wie ich merke die Meinungen. Ich werd´s einfach ignorieren, denn Fahrwerk und Geometrie sind wie für mich geschaffen und das Bike macht vorallem auf Trails bergab unglaublich viel Spaß

Auch mit dem Dämpfer bin ich sehr zufrieden. Den Negativfederweg habe ich gemäß Handbuch eingestellt. Das der Kolben ca. 0,8 cm herausguckt liegt damit zusammen, dass ich 20 bar in die Negativkammer gepumpt habe. Lasse ich die Luft raus verschwindet der Dämpfer wieder komplett im Dämpfer!


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es nur, dass die beiden kleinsten Gänge, also vorne klein und hinten groß, nicht schleiffrei funktionieren.



Diese Kombination sollte schleiffrei möglich sein und ist bestimmt auch möglich. Aus dem Kopf weiß ich jetzt nicht die Tretlagergehäusebreite, wenn das Tertlager 68 mm breit ist sollte auf der rechten Seite ein oder zwei Spacer montiert sein. Wenn der oder die Spacer vergessen wurden stimmt die Kettenlinie auch nicht mehr ganz genau. Laß das mal checken, ansonsten kann  man ohne Bedenken den Spacer von rechts auf die linke Seite oder den von links nach rechts umbauen.

Ansonsten sieht man gerade die Michelle H. bei Wetten dass, was ein Brett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bretone (3. Oktober 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Ansonsten sieht man gerade die Michelle H. bei Wetten dass, was ein Brett



ja, auch ich bin ein wenig abgelenkt

Danke für die Hilfe. Das wird schon wieder. Sonst wie gesagt ein geiles Bike. Schneller als mein 2008er Stumpjumper FSR Comp und das obwohl es deutlich mehr Reserven hat und viel komfortabler als mein Scale.
Der blockierbare Dämpfer ist wirklich der absolute Knaller. Ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> ja, auch ich bin ein wenig abgelenkt
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe. Das wird schon wieder. Sonst wie gesagt ein geiles Bike. Schneller als mein 2008er Stumpjumper FSR Comp und das obwohl es deutlich mehr Reserven hat und viel komfortabler als mein Scale.
> Der blockierbare Dämpfer ist wirklich der absolute Knaller. Ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen



Noch so ein "Verrückter" bikesammler. Ein Glück ist im Keller genug Platz 

Ablenkung MH


----------



## Superbiker2001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Dämpfer bin ich sehr zufrieden. Den Negativfederweg habe ich gemäß Handbuch eingestellt. Das der Kolben ca. 0,8 cm herausguckt liegt damit zusammen, dass ich 20 bar in die Negativkammer gepumpt habe. Lasse ich die Luft raus verschwindet der Dämpfer wieder komplett im Dämpfer!





Und wofür soll diese Einstellung gut sein? die ist nicht nach Handbuch,wie gesagt,das sind mindestens 3 cm Federwegverlust.


Tretlagerbreite sind übrigens 73 mm


----------



## alter-sack (3. Oktober 2009)

Gripshift! (Micro-Rasterung). Alles schleiffrei.


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2009)

alter-sack schrieb:


> Gripshift! (Micro-Rasterung). Alles schleiffrei.


Meine Worte


----------



## Wupperbike (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bretone,
fahre gleiches Genius 40 mit ähnlichen Problemen.
Grund für´s Schleifen ist das geringe Breitenmaß (inneres-äußeres Blech) des Umwerfers. Ältere Modelle sind ca. 2-3mm breiter. z.B. LX Umwerfer Bj. 2007.
Einzige Lösung: aufbiegen um ca 2 mm!!
Ich hab mich inzwischen damit arangiert, stört mich nicht weiter.

Zum Dämpfer:
wenn die Kolbenstange im Ruhezustand ca. 7-8mm raussteht ist der Dämpfer nicht  richtig eingestellt! Muß auch mit viel Negativluft 0 sein!
Auch ich bin so ca. 1.000km gefahren (mit Alpencross), fand ich o.K., bis mich ein anderer Genius Fahrer darauf hinwies.
Habe den Dämpfer nach DT Swiss geschickt, diese umsonst! (Kulanz) eine Revision durchgeführt.
Jetzt erst wirkliche 150mm hinten, Sattel im Ruhezustand ca. 2cm höher, deutlich bessere Bergaufgeometrie!
Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_van_nis (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Genius-Gemeinde........bin auch seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines 40-er, Modell 2009, bin bis jetzt von dem Bike begeistert.......hat trotzdem ein kleines Problem das mich stört........beim Einstellen des Rebound habe ich beide rote Rädchen in Minusrichtung gedreht bis zum Nullpunkt....der eine zeigt 5 an, der andere 5,5 .........muss ich jetzt beim Einstellen des Rebound diese Abweichung übernehmen dass der eine dann später z.B. auf 8 steht und der andere auf 8,5..........oder müssen die beim Nullpunkt und beim Einstellen später auf jeden Fall die gleiche Zahl anzeigen.......wenn ja, wie kriegt man das hin?   Danke schon mal im Voraus für euere Tipps,  Jack


----------



## Wupperbike (5. Oktober 2009)

jack_van_nis schrieb:


> Hallo Genius-Gemeinde........bin auch seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines 40-er, Modell 2009, bin bis jetzt von dem Bike begeistert.......hat trotzdem ein kleines Problem das mich stört........beim Einstellen des Rebound habe ich beide rote Rädchen in Minusrichtung gedreht bis zum Nullpunkt....der eine zeigt 5 an, der andere 5,5 .........muss ich jetzt beim Einstellen des Rebound diese Abweichung übernehmen dass der eine dann später z.B. auf 8 steht und der andere auf 8,5..........oder müssen die beim Nullpunkt und beim Einstellen später auf jeden Fall die gleiche Zahl anzeigen.......wenn ja, wie kriegt man das hin?   Danke schon mal im Voraus für euere Tipps,  Jack


Hallo Jack, 
hast du richtig erkannt, Zahlen sind egal, hauptsache gleiche Umdrehung für Öffnung bei beiden Rädern.
Wenn es dich stört: kannst das Einstellrad mit kleinem Inbus lösen und entsprechend auf der Welle verdrehen bis die Zahlen gleich stehen.
Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## biketunE (5. Oktober 2009)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Hallo Jack,
> hast du richtig erkannt, Zahlen sind egal, hauptsache gleiche Umdrehung für Öffnung bei beiden Rädern.
> Wenn es dich stört: kannst das Einstellrad mit kleinem Inbus lösen und entsprechend auf der Welle verdrehen bis die Zahlen gleich stehen.
> Grüße aus Wuppertal



Hm das stimmt nicht ganz, beide Rädchen müssen auf gleicher Stellung stehen wenn die Zugstufe voll drin ist. 

Zum Lösen bitte einen Torx verwenden!


----------



## eiri (6. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir evtl. in Kürze sagen, wenn hoffentlich in der kommenden Woche das hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist er schön da? 

Mit meiner habe ich am Samstag ein erste Tour gefahren:






Und das war ganz Super....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Oktober 2009)

eiri schrieb:


> Ist er schön da?
> 
> Mit meiner habe ich am Samstag ein erste Tour gefahren:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. Wie ich sehe, konntest Du mit der XT-Kurbel auch nur ganz schlecht leben... . Ich habe mich allerdings für die schlichte Variante der Truvativ Noir in schwarz entschieden. Der große Karton mit meinem ist wohl unterwegs zum Händler. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du und hattest Du es schon an der Waage?


----------



## eiri (6. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wie ich sehe, konntest Du mit der XT-Kurbel auch nur ganz schlecht leben... . Ich habe mich allerdings für die schlichte Variante der Truvativ Noir in schwarz entschieden. Der große Karton mit meinem ist wohl unterwegs zum Händler. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du und hattest Du es schon an der Waage?



Ja, da hast du recht. Die XT Kurbel (und Umwerfer) gehört nicht bei der 10. Ich habe einer M (bin 170 cm). Mit den Pedalen ist meiner 11,68kg, Meiner Pedalen sollte 166gr leicht zijn.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin
@ eiri . Ist das ein Oregon an deinem Lenker????
Kannst du bitte mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen machen wie sich das so am Lenker Macht.Sieht irgendwie ziemlich dick aus.





@petejupp.Was ist an der XT Kurbel schlecht?? da halten wenigstens die Innenlager


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Oktober 2009)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> @petejupp.Was ist an der XT Kurbel schlecht?? da halten wenigstens die Innenlager



Nichts. Hat aber an einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse meiner Ansicht nach überhaupt nichts verloren. Und passt optisch nach meinem Geschmack auch nicht zum Rest oder gesamten Aufbau des Bikes.


----------



## eiri (6. Oktober 2009)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @ eiri . Ist das ein Oregon an deinem Lenker????
> Kannst du bitte mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen machen wie sich das so am Lenker Macht.Sieht irgendwie ziemlich dick aus.



Ja, das ist ein Oregon 300 (die orange Farbe dieser gerat passt genau bei der 10  ). Das ist eine standard Garmin mount, mit zwei Tiewraps um das Lenker. Ich habe auf einer andere Fahrrad auch ein RAM mount, aber der ist größer. Jetzt habe ich nur dieser Bilder:


----------



## Bretone (6. Oktober 2009)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Hallo Bretone,
> wenn die Kolbenstange im Ruhezustand ca. 7-8mm raussteht ist der Dämpfer nicht  richtig eingestellt! Muß auch mit viel Negativluft 0 sein!
> Habe den Dämpfer nach DT Swiss geschickt, diese umsonst! (Kulanz) eine Revision durchgeführt.
> Jetzt erst wirkliche 150mm hinten, Sattel im Ruhezustand ca. 2cm höher, deutlich bessere Bergaufgeometrie!
> Grüße aus Wuppertal



@ superbiker und @ wupperbike

ihr hattet Recht, Vielen Dank! Das Problem ist bei DT Swiss bekannt. Mein Dämpfer wird jetzt eingeschickt und neu eingestellt!

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_van_nis (6. Oktober 2009)

_Hm das stimmt nicht ganz, beide Rädchen müssen auf gleicher Stellung stehen wenn die Zugstufe voll drin ist. 

Zum Lösen bitte einen Torx verwenden! 		 		_ 

Danke für die Tipps....trotzdem nochmal zu meinem Verständnis.....volle Zugstufe ist wenn beide Rädchen bis zumAnschlag in die "- Rebound-Richtung" gedreht wurden?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Oktober 2009)

Was mir hinsichtlich der hier geschilderten Einstellschwierigkeiten des Dämpfers nicht so ganz klar ist: gehen die durchzuführenden Einstellarbeiten nicht eindeutig aus der Bedienungsanleitung hervor? Oder warum fragen diejenigen, die diese Probleme bei der Einstellung haben, nicht einfach ihren Händler, wo sie das Genius gekauft haben? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass die Mechaniker meines Händlers, bei dem ich vor Jahren ein Genius erstanden hatte, regelmäßige Schulungen von Scott besucht hatten, um kompetent beratend zur Seite stehen zu können. Die Jungs haben eingehend und verständlich erklärt, wie der Dämpfer einzustellen ist, und gut war´s! Das ist meiner Ansicht nach auch ein Service, der durchaus vom Scott-Händler erwartet werden darf.


----------



## Bretone (7. Oktober 2009)

Aus der Bedienungsanleitung geht hervor wie der Dämpfer einzustellen ist, ja!

Aber es geht nicht aus dieser hervor, dass 

1. die Zugstufenrädchen in der Nullstellung die gleiche Zahl aufweisen müssen und es geht 

2. auch nicht aus der Anleitung hervor, dass die Kolbenstange ohne Belastung nicht zu sehen sein darf.

Mein Scott Händler verkauft seit 10 Jahren Scott Räder und hat nach eigenen Angaben in 2009 ca. 70 neue Genius Modelle verkauft und wusste nichts davon. Er hat mir den Dämpfer beim Kauf sogar eingestellt und erklärt. Scott hat ihn angeblich nicht über dieses bekannte Problem informiert. Ebensowenig war er über die Existenz des dünneren Aluadapters für den Umwerfer informiert. Auch hierbei handelte es sich um ein bei Scott bekanntes Problem.
Da besteht m.E. nach auch bei Scott noch Optimierungspotenzial.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mal vorstellen darf:


----------



## randi (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Petejupp,

gei_es Teil. Wieg es doch bitte im Orginalzustand. Baust Du es um?
Werde mir das Genius 50 holen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wiegt so wie auf dem Foto abgebildet 11,8 kg. Bisherige Modifikationen: XTR-Umwerfer, XTR-Kassette (11-34), Truvativ Noir Carbon Krubel und Fizik Tundra Carbon Sattel. Für ein 150 mm Fully nicht schlecht, aber noch nicht so ganz zufriedenstellend ....


----------



## randi (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Petejupp,

ist das ein Rahmen in Größe L?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Oktober 2009)

Oh, ja, hatte ich vergessen: Größe L


----------



## eiri (9. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wiegt so wie auf dem Foto abgebildet 11,8 kg. Bisherige Modifikationen: XTR-Umwerfer, XTR-Kassette (11-34), Truvativ Noir Carbon Krubel und Fizik Tundra Carbon Sattel. Für ein 150 mm Fully nicht schlecht, aber noch nicht so ganz zufriedenstellend ....



Seht sehr schön aus. 11,8kg ist sicher nicht schwer. Mit (XTR?) Pedalen, und einer schwerere Sattel, hast du ungëfähr 400gr dabei. Die standard 11,55kg war für ein M Model. Ich mag die SRAM Kassette jetzt noch zu viel um dieser für ein leichtere XTR zu wechselen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Oktober 2009)

Frage vielleicht mal an die erfahrenen Genius-Fahrer: Welche Stellen (ausser natürlich den offensichtlichen) am Rahmen sollten auf jeden Fall auch mit Schutzfolie versehen werden? Jemand dabei, der auch die Unterseite des Unterrohrs abgeklebt hat? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## randi (10. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Jemand dabei, der auch die Unterseite des Unterrohrs abgeklebt hat? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


Beim Carbonrahmen klebe ich immer die Unterseite vom Unterrohr ab. Und dann nehme ich noch relativ dicke transparente Folie.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (10. Oktober 2009)

Die konischen Rohre abzukleben,so das es auch noch vernünftig aussieht,ist gar nicht so einfach


----------



## StullY (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde den Thread wirklich interessant. Fahre selber noch nicht so lange ein Genius 30. Ich will es aber noch ein bisschen tunen...
Im Winter hat man ja für solche Sachen Zeit! 

Hoffentlich kann man mal Scott zu einem offiziell betreuten Herstellerthread bewegen! 

MfG


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Oktober 2009)

Die letzten beiden Tage hatte ich die Gelegenheit, für je eineinhalb Stunden - bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit - mein Genius erstmals dreckig zu machen. Hier mal ein erster Fahrbericht, möchte allerdings darauf hinweisen, dass ich verständlicherweise noch in der Probier- und Einstellungsphase bin.

Die bisher hier getätigten Äusserungen kann ich nur bestätigen. Man sitzt trotz der sportlichen Sitzposition sehr angenehm in das Bike integriert. Die Rahmengeometrie in Kombination mit langem Oberrohr, kurzem Vorbau und breitem Lenker sorgt für ein ausgesprochen angenehmes und stets kontrollierbares Handling auch bei hohem Tempo.

Das Fahrwerk ist eine Macht! Einfach phänomenal, was das Genius im offenen Dämpfer-Modus und voll ausgefahrener, sehr sensibler Gabel ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken wegsteckt. Bei gleichzeitig narrensicherem Fahrverhalten wohlgemerkt. Die Funktion der Federwegsverstellung an der Fox-Gabel nutzte ich zu meinem Erstaunen überraschend häufig, weil sie nicht zuletzt auch wegen des deutlich ergonomischeren Verstellhebels beim 2010er Modell tadellos funktioniert. Die Gabel sackt ohne große Verzögerung ein bzw. fährt rasch aus, wenn man den Talas-Hebel bedient.

Das geniale System des Twinloc-Hebels hat man sozusagen auf den ersten 5 Metern Fahrt durchschaut und nutzt dieses intuitiv in allen erdenklichen Fahrsituationen. Das System funktioniert tadellos und ohne jegliche Verzögerung. Ich hielt die Möglichkeit, den Dämpfer und die Gabel mittels des Hebels gleichzeitig zu blockieren zunächst für einen reinen "Marketing-Gag". So nach dem Motto: denen bei Scott ist eben nichts anderes mehr eingefallen, um das Genius noch besser zu machen. Überrascht habe ich jedoch zur Kenntnis genommen, dass ich die Möglichkeit, das Fahrwerk komplett zu blockieren, deutlich häufiger genutzt habe als ich mir dies vorher vorgestellt hatte. Alles in allem ist das Twinloc-System eine sehr sinnvolle und vor allem auch bei voller Fahrt gefahrlos zu bedienende Lösung. Im leichten Gelände oder an Anstiegen war ich überwiegend im Traction-Mode unterwegs.

Allerdings: Die in den Bikebravos verbreitete Meinung, dass das Genius wegen des verstellbaren Fahrwerks ein geeignetes Marathon-Fully oder gar ein effizientes Racebike sei kann ich nach den ersten Ausfahrten damit - trotz des obigen Lobliedes auf das Bike - ganz objektiv betrachtet im Moment nur bedingt bestätigen. Da ich glücklicherweise die Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit meinem Giant Anthem X 0 habe kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem deutlich leichteren und auf Vortrieb getrimmten Racefully gerade die Passagen, in denen es bergauf geht, um einiges zügiger und schneller fahren kann, als mir dies mit dem Genius gelingt. Dafür würde ich mich mit dem Genius bergab allerdings wieder ein-/überholen, wenn ich das mal so beschreiben darf. Nach der ersten Momentaufnahme würde ich einen Marathon trotzdem eher mit dem Giant fahren. Aber wer weiß, möglicherweise sehe ich das nach der Eingewöhnungszeit ja auch anders ...

Überhaupt kam mir das Genius bergauf insgesamt ein bisschen träge vor. Entweder hatte ich dieses Gefühl

1. weil ich in den letzten Monaten nur mit dem Giant unterwegs und entsprechend verwöhnt war, wenn´s aufwärts ging
2. weil ich nach einer 2 1/2 wöchigen Pause nebst leichter Erkältung im Moment nicht genügend Schmackes in den Beinen habe
3. weil mir der verbaute DT-Laufradsatz in Verbindung mit den NN´s irgendwie bleischwer vorkommt (und im Zusammenhang mit der deutlichen Preisreduzierung im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell und dem damit verbundenen Zugeständnis in Form einer "schlechteren" Ausstattung wohl auch ist).

Im Gegensatz zur Serienausstattung fahre ich mit Truvativ Noir Carbon Kurbel, XTR-Kassette und XTR-Umwerfer. Der Lenker ist mir einen Tick zu breit, die serienmäßigen Griffe ein bisschen zu dünn. Werde im Zuge der Lenkerkürzung wohl wieder auf meine geliebten Gripshift mit den Sram-Griffen umrüsten. Die Avid Elexir sind die reinsten Wurfanker mit unglaublicher Bremsleistung. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine 160er Scheibe hinten auch völlig ausreichend wäre. 

Erstes Fazit: wie zu erwarten geniales Trailbike mit deutlichem (Gewichts-)Optimierungspotenzial beim verbauten Laufradsatz


----------



## randi (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo petejupp,

deinen Bericht kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben. Das Genius ist ein "Trailbike" mit dem man gut alle Berge hochkommt. Bergab ist es eine Macht aber kein DH Geschoss. Für Marathons bei denen es auf Zeit ankommt nimmste ein Racebike. Zu meinem Scale stelle ich mir das Genius als Spaß und Trailmaschine. Eins für die Marathons und eines zum Spaß haben und für Alpencross, Gardasee, Wintertraining und um an Fahrtechnik zu feilen. Deshalb auch die Aluversion, dann tut es nicht so weh wenn ich das Teil mal ablege.
Sei doch froh dass die Laufräder die Schweren sind dann kannste noch nach belieben tunen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja, mit der richtigen Sattelüberhöhung, umgedrehter langer Vorbau und flatbar, dann fährt sich das Teil berghoch auch ziemlich schnell...

Aber Hardtail bleibt halt doch die Nr. 1 bergauf!


----------



## randi (16. Oktober 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> Naja, mit der richtigen Sattelüberhöhung, umgedrehter langer Vorbau und flatbar, dann fährt sich das Teil berghoch auch ziemlich schnell...
> 
> Aber Hardtail bleibt halt doch die Nr. 1 bergauf!



Genau bergauf bleibt hardtail the number one. Mit Flatbar und umgedrehten Vorbau werden der Abfahrtscharakter und die Treileigenschaften verändert. 
Hardtail = Flatbar mit langem negativ Vorbau
Genius = Rizer und kurzer positiv Vorbau

Ansonsten kannste auch ein Spark als Kompromiß fahren, berghoch nicht so gut wie ein hardtail und bergab nicht so gut wie ein Genius, oder andersrum berghoch besser wie ein Genius und bergab besser wie ein hardtail. Geschmackssache


----------



## eiri (17. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch bemerkt das der Genius weniger Fahrt macht als meiner Scale wann es bergab geht. Aber bin sicher wann es felsig oder wurzelig werd, das die hinter Federung mir hilfen werde, und deshalb schneller geht als bei meiner Hardtail. Mit steigen sehe ich wenig Unterschied mit meiner Scale, außer das gewicht.

Ich vermute das die Kombination wie die höhere Federweg und die sportlichen Sitzposition, ein bisschen zu viel Belasting nach unter liefert. Können sie bestätigen das mit höhere luftdruk in die Talas oder/und weniger Federweg (110mm) (und besser auch hinter auf 95mm) der Genius wahrnehmbar schneller bergab fahrt?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Oktober 2009)

Für Mitglied "Wupperbike". Hier die Bilder des neuen Talas-Hebels (inklusive Dreckspritzer):


----------



## BoTo (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
würd mir gern ein Genius Rahmen in XL zum selbstaufbauen holen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich zu groß bin. Hab keine Möglichkeit ein aufgebautes mal probezufahren.
Ich bin 200 cm groß, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 93 cm. Werd auf jeden Fall ne 180 mm Kurbel dranbauen.
Danke


----------



## biketunE (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die gleiche Schrittlänge, allerdings bei 187cm. Für dich als 2m-Mann ist das Genius leider zu klein. Funktioniert nicht, allerdings bezweifel ich auch das deine Schrittlänge richtig gemessen wurde. Wir hatten ein XL mal für einen 195cm Biker aufgebaut, war ziemlich schwierig. Die 480mm P6 war am Limit, nur über höheren Sattel war dies zu bewerkstelligen. Aber:
Fahr einfach Probe, sogut wie alle Scotthändler haben Testbikes!

PS: Kurbel klar, aber das bringt 5mm.


----------



## BoTo (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir,
dann muß ich wohl doch warten bis die neuen Modelle zum testen im Laden stehen.


----------



## StullY (20. Oktober 2009)

Sagt, welche Höhe muss denn das Genius "abkönnen"? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte? So 1,20 m ist okay, aber 124 cm nicht mehr? Weil eine Schanze im Labertal würde ich mal gerne ausprobieren.... ;-)


----------



## gd_merlin (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

hat jemand negative Erfahrungen mit Genius Carbon gemacht ? Ich grübeln ... mir ein neues Genius Modell 2010 zuzulegen und bin am überlegen, ein Carbon zu nehmen.

Ich fahre Cross & Country, gern jeden Trail (ohne große Felsbrocken), Bergrauf muß zwangsweise auch sein. Lebensgewicht 95 KG ;-) auch längere Touren (Brocken/Wurmbergschanze/große Knollen/Hans-Kühn-Burg/ usw).

mfg


----------



## gd_merlin (20. Oktober 2009)

merdle993 schrieb:


> Dieses Knacken habe ich auch. Mein Sattel knackt zwar auch ganz leicht, aber dieses Knacken kommt eher von weiter unten.
> Wie weit hast Du die Sattelstütze herausgezogen? Bei mir steht sie bei 3,5. Also recht weit draußen.



bei meinem Genius MC 40 (*2000) haben wir:
- die Lager getauscht
- Schrauben Halterung Dämpfer hinten überprüft


bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand negative Erfahrungen mit Genius Carbon gemacht ? Ich grübeln ... mir ein neues Genius Modell 2010 zuzulegen und bin am überlegen, ein Carbon zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



bei dem Gewicht Alu nehmen (Genius 40)

ist deutlich steifer als die Carbon-Variante...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Günni0808 (21. Oktober 2009)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> - Schrauben Halterung Dämpfer hinten überprüft


 
Das kann ich auch bestätigen, habe das Genius 40 und immer wenn sich leichter Dreck zwischen die Buchsen des hinteren Dämpfers und des Rahmen setzt, kommt es zu Knackgeräuschen. Weiß einer was Scott dazu sagt?


----------



## gd_merlin (21. Oktober 2009)

bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Genius-HÃ¤ndler, der mir einen fairen Preis macht fÃ¼r das Genius MC 40 Modell 2010.

Habe aus Hameln ein angebot fÃ¼r ca. 2.300,-â¬ anstatt Liste 2.799,-â¬; mein freundlicher HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke mÃ¶chte 2.650,-â¬... Schwierige Entscheidung... da mir Service zwar wichtig aber selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ein Preis unterschied von 350,-â¬ (2.650,- ./. 2.300,-) nicht zu verachten ist. 

Kann jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen fÃ¼r einen HÃ¤ndler mit gutem Preis + guten Service ??

mfg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> 3. weil mir der verbaute DT-Laufradsatz in Verbindung mit den NN´s irgendwie bleischwer vorkommt (und im Zusammenhang mit der deutlichen Preisreduzierung im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell und dem damit verbundenen Zugeständnis in Form einer "schlechteren" Ausstattung wohl auch ist).
> 
> Erstes Fazit: wie zu erwarten geniales Trailbike mit deutlichem (Gewichts-)Optimierungspotenzial beim verbauten Laufradsatz



Wenn ich mich mal selbst zitieren darf: hatte heute wegen eines fetten Nagels im Reifen die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe gepackt und mal das Gewicht des Hinterrades komplett mit Bremsscheibe, Kassette, Nobby Nic, Schlauch und Felgenband ermittelt. Das Resultat: 2200 Gramm! Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt gleichzeitig zum  und zum . Jetzt ist auch klar, wie der überwiegende Anteil des Gewichtsvorteils eines Genius Ltd von einem Kilogramm zu erklären ist.


----------



## eiri (21. Oktober 2009)

Mit:

Nobby Nic       580
Schläuge         120
Kassetten     ~224 (bei 32)
Bremscheibe  ~156 (ohne schrauben)
Felgenlint      ~50

soll das hinterreifen < 1070gr wiegen. 
Das ist sicher nicht leicht, aber auch kein außergewöhnliche schwere Rad. Bei einer relativ normale DT 240S/XR 4.2/DT Rev (1514 gr) Rad is das hinterrad ungefähr 817gr. 

Die Laufräder von der Ltd sind wirklich eine komplet andere Klasse. Der Preis auch.


----------



## bornsen (23. Oktober 2009)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Genius-HÃ¤ndler, der mir einen fairen Preis macht fÃ¼r das Genius MC 40 Modell 2010.
> 
> Habe aus Hameln ein angebot fÃ¼r ca. 2.300,-â¬ anstatt Liste 2.799,-â¬; mein freundlicher HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke mÃ¶chte 2.650,-â¬... Schwierige Entscheidung... da mir Service zwar wichtig aber selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ein Preis unterschied von 350,-â¬ (2.650,- ./. 2.300,-) nicht zu verachten ist.
> 
> ...



Tja, der aus Hameln muss wohl Bunny Hop sein, oder?

Ich selber hatte bei denen meinen DÃ¤mpfer vom Genius reklamiert, obwohl ich mir das Rad in Dresden gekauft hatte. Das ging ohne Probleme und das Personal scheint mir auch recht fÃ¤hig zu sein. Wenn es nicht all zu weit weg ist, wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall zu schlagen.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Oktober 2009)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Leider sind bei mir nach der ersten ernsthaften Regen- und Schlammschlacht, die Kolben an den Handhebeln der Juicy5 festgegangen! (Erbeskopfmarathon am 12.07.2009)
> Seit letzter Woche steht deshalb das Bike in der Werkstatt!



wenn das rennen, bei dem von 110km vielleicht 100m mit nem furious fred am hinterrad nicht fahrbar waren, schon eine ernsthafte regen- und schlammschlacht mit festgehenden bremshebeln war, dann würde ich gleich neue bremsen empfehlen.

btw. aber ziemlich schicke rädchen, diese genius. wenn nicht grade ein neues spark hermüsste, würd ich definitiv ins grübeln kommen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Oktober 2009)

eiri schrieb:


> Mit:
> 
> Nobby Nic       580
> Schläuge         120
> ...



Ansichtssache; wenn ein Drittel (!) des Gesamtgewichtes meines 10ers alleine für die kompletten Räder draufgeht finde ich das zumindest überdenkenswert. Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Serien-LRS am Genius 10 kompletter Mist. Besonders schade finde ich, welches Potenzial hier aus offensichtlichen Kostengründen verschenkt wurde. Ein Zugeständnis an die Preisreduzierung ist dies, und sonst nichts. Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor schwer begeistert! Noch begeisterter werde ich hoffentlich sein, wenn ich Anfang November meinen neuen LRS bekomme. Mit einigen anderen Veränderungen komme ich dann hoffentlich auf die von mir angepeilten < 11 Kilogramm. Werde dann erneut berichten ....


----------



## eiri (23. Oktober 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ansichtssache; wenn ein Drittel (!) des Gesamtgewichtes meines 10ers alleine für die kompletten Räder draufgeht finde ich das zumindest überdenkenswert. Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Serien-LRS am Genius 10 kompletter Mist. Besonders schade finde ich, welches Potenzial hier aus offensichtlichen Kostengründen verschenkt wurde. Ein Zugeständnis an die Preisreduzierung ist dies, und sonst nichts. Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor schwer begeistert! Noch begeisterter werde ich hoffentlich sein, wenn ich Anfang November meinen neuen LRS bekomme. Mit einigen anderen Veränderungen komme ich dann hoffentlich auf die von mir angepeilten < 11 Kilogramm. Werde dann erneut berichten ....



Dei Preise von das 2010 is ungefähr 700 (?) Euro billiger als das 2009 Model. Das gesamt gewicht is etwas mehr als 2009 (mit Pedalen). Bin ein bischen froh, das ich keiner centerlock laufräder haben und XTR bremsen. Die XT teile von der 2010 Model gehören nicht auf einer Fahrrad in dieser Preisklasse. Das gesamt gewicht von der Genius ist aber nicht slecht. 

Ich bin aber sehr neugierig nach Ihre änderungen und werde deine Berichten folgen.

Außer kleine änderungen, schwarze (FSA) vorbaut und (ODI) griffe, Continental Reifen, XTR umwerfer und vielleicht ein schwarze Sattel, bleibt meiner Rad noch einger Zeit standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte noch einmal das Thema "Sprungtoleranz" zur Sprache bringen: Weiß jemand wie weit und hoch man mit einem Genius 30 springen könnte? Steht das irgendwo in einem Manual von Scott oder so???

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## randi (26. Oktober 2009)

StullY schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte noch einmal das Thema "Sprungtoleranz" zur Sprache bringen: Weiß jemand wie weit und hoch man mit einem Genius 30 springen könnte? Steht das irgendwo in einem Manual von Scott oder so???
> 
> Ansonsten noch einen schönen Sonntag.


Kommt auf deine Technik an, sauberer sprich guter Fahrstil steckt jedes Rad einiges weg. Hauste den Bock ständig ins flat geht alles entwzei. Zum springen sollte ein Ramson eher taugen


----------



## StullY (27. Oktober 2009)

@ randi!

Danke Dir, also dann werde ich mal sauber landen. Runter kommen sie immer!


----------



## randi (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Stully,

ich Denke da wird sich kein Hersteller mit Angaben aus dem Fenster lehnen. Aber das Genius wird schon etwas abkönnen.


----------



## Scottfreak (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin, ich würde bei meinem Genius MC40 von 2005 gerne die LX 160er scheiben gegen 203er tauschen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das bike das mit macht (und auch die Gabel..). Schnelle Antwort wäre toll.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Oktober 2009)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich würde bei meinem Genius MC40 von 2005 gerne die LX 160er scheiben gegen 203er tauschen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das bike das mit macht (und auch die Gabel..). Schnelle Antwort wäre toll.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Warum nicht ein Komplettwechsel auf eine leistungsfähigere (und leichtere) Bremse? Dann reicht auch einer 180er ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (29. Oktober 2009)

bin nicht der grammzähler und will jetzt auch nicht viel geld in die hand nehmen. deswegen einfach etwas größere scheiben dran.


----------



## Milanese (29. Oktober 2009)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> bin nicht der grammzähler und will jetzt auch nicht viel geld in die hand nehmen. deswegen einfach etwas größere scheiben dran.



Was haste denn für ne Gabel drauf?


----------



## Scottfreak (29. Oktober 2009)

eine Marzocchi MX Pro ETA mit 120mm


----------



## Milanese (29. Oktober 2009)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> eine Marzocchi MX Pro ETA mit 120mm


Also beim 2006er Modell nur 180max. Also ich würde Dir von einer 200er abraten, da kann schnell die Gabel hin sein.

Edit: Grade gesehen Dein Bike is aus 2005, da würde ich definitiv von mehr als 160 abraten!


----------



## Scottfreak (30. Oktober 2009)

mh ok, habs befürchtet. danke.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (31. Oktober 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> XTR- Umwerfer inkl. dünnerem Adapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@ Bretone
Ist bei deinem Bike nun ein dünneres Alublech montiert worden (also das Blech das verhindert das die Kette aufs Tretlagergehäuse fallen kann) oder der,auf deinem Bild,rote Adapter mit dem der Umwerfer festgeschraubt wird ?? Habe einen XTR Umwerfer montiert und festgestellt das die Umwerfermechanik zwischen SLX - XT - und XTR auch in der Größe etwas unterschiedlich ist.Bei mir würde nun die orginal Schraube zur Kabelbefestigung bei der Stellung auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt an der Strebe der hinteren Schwinge schleifen.Eine andere dünnere Schraube verbesserte die Sache etwas,ein Abstand aber nicht wirklich zu sehen.Vieleicht sind diese verschiedenen Adapter nicht nur etwas dünner sondern auch in der Befestigungsposition des Umwerfers etwas aners.Schau doch bei dir bitte mal nach wieviel Luft da noch ist.
Gruß Burgi


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

Umwerfermechanik zwischen SLX - XT - und XTR auch in der Größe etwas unterschiedlich ist.

Wenn das so ist, dass die vom Maß etwas unterschiedlich sind ist das ja kein Genius spezifisches Problem. Dann müßte das bei anderen Rahmen auch schleifen.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (1. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Umwerfermechanik zwischen SLX - XT - und XTR auch in der Größe etwas unterschiedlich ist.
> 
> Wenn das so ist, dass die vom Maß etwas unterschiedlich sind ist das ja kein Genius spezifisches Problem. Dann müßte das bei anderen Rahmen auch schleifen.




Wenn bei anderen Rahmen an der Stelle grundsätzlich etwas mehr Platz vorhanden ist,ist das ja auch kein Problem.Auch Scott verbaut ja an dem 10er Genius einen XTR-Umwerfer.Nur irgendetwas muss da anders sein,denn so wie das bei mir ausschaut kann man damit leben aber verkaufen kann man das so nicht.Der Umwerfer funktioniert perfekt wird aber über kurz oder lang einen kleinen Kratzer hinterlassen.


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Wenn bei anderen Rahmen an der Stelle grundsätzlich etwas mehr Platz vorhanden ist,ist das ja auch kein Problem.Auch Scott verbaut ja an dem 10er Genius einen XTR-Umwerfer.Nur irgendetwas muss da anders sein,denn so wie das bei mir ausschaut kann man damit leben aber verkaufen kann man das so nicht.Der Umwerfer funktioniert perfekt wird aber über kurz oder lang einen kleinen Kratzer hinterlassen.


Bei mir würde nun die orginal Schraube zur Kabelbefestigung bei der Stellung auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt an der Strebe der hinteren Schwinge schleifen.

Kuck ich mir an


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

Anbei einmal die Bilder der zweitgünstigsten Version Genius 50. Der Alurahmen ist voll *Fett*. Den muß man sich in natura ansehen.
Fahre es mit 2,4" Continental MountainKing SS BlackChily trallalla. Bis auf die Time Pedaleist es in Orginalausstattung. Die XT Kurbel die ich noch habe wird erst im Frühjahr zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der bergfloh (1. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Anbei einmal die Bilder der zweitgünstigsten Version Genius 50. Der Alurahmen ist voll *Fett*. Den muß man sich in natura ansehen.
> Fahre es mit 2,4" Continental MountainKing SS BlackChily trallalla. Bis auf die Time Pedaleist es in Orginalausstattung. Die XT Kurbel die ich noch habe wird erst im Frühjahr zum Einsatz kommen.



Hallo,

was ist denn für eine Revelation verbaut am genius 50?

und was für Einstelloptionen hat Sie? 


Gruß und Danke!


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

Hallo Bergfloh,

eine 2010er Relavation SL mit 150mm U-Turn, DualAir und Poplock. Mit dem neuen Twinlockhebel wird die Gabel und der Dämpfer hinten gleichzeitig blockiert. Das ist die genialste Methode um effizient den Berg hoch zu kommen. Das U-turn Gedöhns brauche ich hier im Spessart nicht, da komme ich überall so hoch. Bei langen Alpenauffahrten kann man die Gabel ja auf 120mm runterdrehen. 
Die Gabel hat Ausfallenden für normale Schnellspanner und ist sehr Verwindungssteif. Sie spricht sehr gut an, trotz wenig Sag, und ich denke die letzten 20 mm werden sehr progressiv sein. Habe sie erst 4h gefahren.
Bis jetzt macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich. Werde auf Wunsch weiter berichten.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (1. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Bergfloh,
> 
> eine 2010er Relavation SL mit 150mm U-Turn, DualAir und Poplock. Mit dem neuen Twinlockhebel wird die Gabel und der Dämpfer hinten gleichzeitig blockiert. Das ist die genialste Methode um effizient den Berg hoch zu kommen. Das U-turn Gedöhns brauche ich hier im Spessart nicht, da komme ich überall so hoch. Bei langen Alpenauffahrten kann man die Gabel ja auf 120mm runterdrehen.
> Die Gabel hat Ausfallenden für normale Schnellspanner und ist sehr Verwindungssteif. Sie spricht sehr gut an, trotz wenig Sag, und ich denke die letzten 20 mm werden sehr progressiv sein. Habe sie erst 4h gefahren.
> Bis jetzt macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich. Werde auf Wunsch weiter berichten.




Moin.Ist der Rahmen eigentlich schwarz lackiert oder eloxiert ??


----------



## biketunE (1. November 2009)

Lackiert!


----------



## Bretone (2. November 2009)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> @ Bretone
> Ist bei deinem Bike nun ein dünneres Alublech montiert worden (also das Blech das verhindert das die Kette aufs Tretlagergehäuse fallen kann) oder der,auf deinem Bild,rote Adapter mit dem der Umwerfer festgeschraubt wird ?? Habe einen XTR Umwerfer montiert und festgestellt das die Umwerfermechanik zwischen SLX - XT - und XTR auch in der Größe etwas unterschiedlich ist.Bei mir würde nun die orginal Schraube zur Kabelbefestigung bei der Stellung auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt an der Strebe der hinteren Schwinge schleifen.Eine andere dünnere Schraube verbesserte die Sache etwas,ein Abstand aber nicht wirklich zu sehen.Vieleicht sind diese verschiedenen Adapter nicht nur etwas dünner sondern auch in der Befestigungsposition des Umwerfers etwas aners.Schau doch bei dir bitte mal nach wieviel Luft da noch ist.
> Gruß Burgi




@ Burgi

muss ich nachschauen, ich meine der Adapter wurde getauscht da an der Platte ja nicht wirklich viel einzusparen ist. Es gibt aber laut meinem Händler auch einen Adapter der in der Höhe verstellbar ist!
Ich melde mich wieder!


----------



## der bergfloh (2. November 2009)

Hallo randi,

danke für die Info.
wäre super wenn du weiter berichten könntest über die fahreigenschaften
des genius 50.

Eine Frage noch welche Größe hast du gekauft und wi groß bist du ?
(Schrittlänge wäre super und Größe)
Danke



randi schrieb:


> Hallo Bergfloh,
> 
> eine 2010er Relavation SL mit 150mm U-Turn, DualAir und Poplock. Mit dem neuen Twinlockhebel wird die Gabel und der Dämpfer hinten gleichzeitig blockiert. Das ist die genialste Methode um effizient den Berg hoch zu kommen. Das U-turn Gedöhns brauche ich hier im Spessart nicht, da komme ich überall so hoch. Bei langen Alpenauffahrten kann man die Gabel ja auf 120mm runterdrehen.
> Die Gabel hat Ausfallenden für normale Schnellspanner und ist sehr Verwindungssteif. Sie spricht sehr gut an, trotz wenig Sag, und ich denke die letzten 20 mm werden sehr progressiv sein. Habe sie erst 4h gefahren.
> Bis jetzt macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich. Werde auf Wunsch weiter berichten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. November 2009)

Bin zwar nicht Randi, aber dennoch als Hilfestellung: Schrittlänge 88 cm bei Körpergröße 1,81 m  = Rahmengröße L.


----------



## randi (2. November 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Randi, aber dennoch als Hilfestellung: Schrittlänge 88 cm bei Körpergröße 1,81 m  = Rahmengröße L.



dito Gr. L
182 cm, Schrittlänge 88cm, L paßt super


----------



## StullY (8. November 2009)

Im Langzeittest der aktuellen Mountainbike hat das Genius 20 gut abgeschnitten. Ich weiß, viele sagen zu dieser Zeitschrift Bravo-Bike. Aber welche anderen Referenzen haben wir denn als Laien?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. November 2009)

StullY schrieb:


> Aber welche anderen Referenzen haben wir denn als Laie?!



Unsere eigenen?


----------



## Xtr1980 (9. November 2009)

Servus,

ich habe mir letzte Woche auch ein Genius zugelegt.
Meine Frage, ist das Normal, wenn ich vom Lock Out in den Fast Track Modus wechsele, das ich nen gutes Stück nach hinten falle? wenn ich dann den Full Travel Mode wähle, ist die Bewegung nicht mehr so stark.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???
Danke


----------



## randi (9. November 2009)

Xtr1980 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe mir letzte Woche auch ein Genius zugelegt.
> Meine Frage, ist das Normal, wenn ich vom Lock Out in den Fast Track Modus wechsele, das ich nen gutes Stück nach hinten falle? wenn ich dann den Full Travel Mode wähle, ist die Bewegung nicht mehr so stark.
> ...



Das ist normal, quasi eine Fahrwerksverstellung. Berghoch ist das Heck höher und bergab senkt es sich ein gutes Stück runter.


----------



## Conyo (10. November 2009)

gehört nicht ganz in das Forum, aber... ein bisschen: 

Verkaufe ein Scott Genius 10 - Rahmengröße M - es ist neu, ungefahren & Garantie.
Modell: 2010.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach per PN melden.

Grüße,

Conyo


----------



## StullY (11. November 2009)

how much?


----------



## Conyo (11. November 2009)

Listenpreis ist 4.795,-
Ich habe mir folgendes vorgestellt: 3.950,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. November 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Listenpreis ist 4.795,-
> Ich habe mir folgendes vorgestellt: 3.950,-



Lass es mich mal so formulieren: zu dem Preis ist es nur dann interessant, wenn alle 10er in der angebotenen Größe ausverkauft sind.


----------



## Conyo (12. November 2009)

dann schaun mer mal, wie das Genius 10 nächstes Jahr so weg geht


----------



## randi (12. November 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Lass es mich mal so formulieren: zu dem Preis ist es nur dann interessant, wenn alle 10er in der angebotenen Größe ausverkauft sind.


Sehe ich auch so, und Gr. L wird wie immer als erste ausverkauft sein.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (15. November 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die berufene gemeinschaft: hab mir die Testberichte aus der bravo Bike 07/08 und 08/08 durchgelesen, den Lagzeittest auch und halte das Genius derzeit für die Eierlegendewollmilchsau, die ich suche. Was sagen die Besitzer, stimmt es, dass die Dinger im 100mm Modus Marathon Qualitäten haben und ansonsten echte AMs sind, oder sind die DInger ein Kompromiss für Leute die sich nicht entscheiden können.

Wie sieht das Preis Leistungverhältbis aus? Hab immer das Gefühl, die Dinger brauchen ne Nachbehandlung bzw.Tuning.

Und: ich hab 2m, bei Schrittlänge 97cm. Passt da Rahmengröße XL überhaupt?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die berufene gemeinschaft: hab mir die Testberichte aus der bravo Bike 07/08 und 08/08 durchgelesen, den Lagzeittest auch und halte das Genius derzeit für die Eierlegendewollmilchsau, die ich suche. Was sagen die Besitzer, stimmt es, dass die Dinger im 100mm Modus Marathon Qualitäten haben und ansonsten echte AMs sind, oder sind die DInger ein Kompromiss für Leute die sich nicht entscheiden können.



Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, den Vergleich mit einem reinen Marathonbike oder Racefully herstellen zu können (und das kann ich, glaube ich): meiner Ansicht nach alles nur Werbegebrabbel. 

Sofern er oder sie diese Vergleichsmöglichkeit nicht hat, könnte er oder sie sich das aber auch einreden. Ist schon ein sehr vielseitiges Bike, das Genius.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Preis Leistungverhältbis aus? Hab immer das Gefühl, die Dinger brauchen ne Nachbehandlung bzw.Tuning.



Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat bei Scott traditionell Luft nach oben. Gerade die 2010er Modelle haben in dieser Hinsicht meiner Ansicht nach einen ganz schönen Aderlass zu verzeichnen. Sind dafür aber auch "billiger" geworden. Kommt wohl auch immer auf die persönlichen Ansprüche an.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Und: ich hab 2m, bei Schrittlänge 97cm. Passt da Rahmengröße XL überhaupt?



Gut möglich, dass du bei diesen Körpermaßen die Sattelstütze in potenziell ungesunde Bereiche herausziehen müsstest und dadurch (viel) zu weit hinter dem Tretlager sitzt. Ist ja gerade beim Genius eine sehr sensible Angelegenheit. Du hättest dann vermutlich wenig Freude an dem Rad. Tipp: *unbedingt* Probe sitzen, besser noch Probe fahren.


----------



## biketunE (15. November 2009)

Also Schrittlänge könnte noch einigermaßen hinkommen, aber eigentlich ist beim Genius in XL ab 195cm Schluß. Ich fahrs mit 187cm in XL und hab noch 3cm Reserve bei ner 400mm Stütze...


----------



## L01 (15. November 2009)

eine kleine technische Frage: Mein Dämpfer ruckelt beim Einfedern bei vollem Federweg leicht, bei Traktionsmodus ebenfalls leicht. Kann dies jemand nachvollziehen oder soll ich zum Service?

Am Anfang kam mir es etwas smoother vor.

viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## randi (15. November 2009)

L01 schrieb:


> eine kleine technische Frage: Mein Dämpfer ruckelt beim Einfedern bei vollem Federweg leicht, bei Traktionsmodus ebenfalls leicht. Kann dies jemand nachvollziehen oder soll ich zum Service?
> 
> Am Anfang kam mir es etwas smoother vor.
> 
> ...


Ne macht er nicht. Laß doch mal komplett die Luft ab und pumpe Ihn neu auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoTo (15. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die berufene gemeinschaft: hab mir die Testberichte aus der bravo Bike 07/08 und 08/08 durchgelesen, den Lagzeittest auch und halte das Genius derzeit für die Eierlegendewollmilchsau, die ich suche. Was sagen die Besitzer, stimmt es, dass die Dinger im 100mm Modus Marathon Qualitäten haben und ansonsten echte AMs sind, oder sind die DInger ein Kompromiss für Leute die sich nicht entscheiden können.
> 
> Wie sieht das Preis Leistungverhältbis aus? Hab immer das Gefühl, die Dinger brauchen ne Nachbehandlung bzw.Tuning.
> 
> Und: ich hab 2m, bei Schrittlänge 97cm. Passt da Rahmengröße XL überhaupt?


Hy,
ich bin ebenfalls 2M groß, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 95 cm. Hab jetzt am WE das Genius ausgiebig getestet. Die Sattelstütze mußte ich c.a 0.5 cm über Maximum ausziehen, hat dann aber perfekt gepasst. Hatte auch nicht das Gefühl zu weit hinten zu sitzen. Lediglich das Cockpit werde ich noch feinjustiern müssen. Bin sowohl Alu wie auch Carbon gefahren, haben mir beide sehr gut gefallen. Tendiere momentan dazu mir das 20er zu bestellen. Die Sattelstütze werde ich auf jeden Fall gegen eine Syntace  in 450mm zulegen nur um sicherzugehen das Sitzrohr nicht zu sprengen


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (15. November 2009)

thx, werd es wohl mal probefahren. Kennt wer bikesportpuetzin st. augustin oder sonst eine gute adresse im bonner raum?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> thx, werd es wohl mal probefahren. Kennt wer bikesportpuetzin st. augustin oder sonst eine gute adresse im bonner raum?



Empfehlenswerte Adresse im Köln/Bonner Raum: Scott Reference Center Fahrradcenter Hürth


----------



## Bretone (15. November 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Empfehlenswerte Adresse im Köln/Bonner Raum: Scott Reference Center Fahrradcenter Hürth


----------



## Flooho (16. November 2009)

Hi,
ich hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet, nachdem ich seit einigen Wochen fleißig am mitlesen bin.

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem AM/Enduro Bike. 

Das Genius gehört inzwischen zu meiner engeren Auswahl. Nun würde ich es mal gerne mal fahren oder zumindest mal paar Runden aufm Parkplatz drehen. Und desshalb meine Frage: weis jemand wo ich es im Raum Heidelberg-Darmstadt mal testen kann. 
Ich vermute ich brauche Rahmenröße XL(Körpergröße:190cm, Schrittlänge 92cm)

gruß Flo


----------



## peterhacke (17. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> thx, werd es wohl mal probefahren. Kennt wer bikesportpuetzin st. augustin oder sonst eine gute adresse im bonner raum?



Moin petejupp, 

ich habe im Sommer mein Genius 40 und ein Kollege sein Genius 30 beim Pütz gekauft. Alles Bestens, leider hat er keine Testbikes für ein Wochenende.

Was mich überzeugt hat war halt, dass kein ""XXL"-Feeling dabei war und er schon seid einer Ewigkeit Scott-Dealer ist. 

Wenn Du Glück hast kannst Du da noch ein 2009 Genius aus dem Ausverkauf bekommen.  Ruf da einfach mal an.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. November 2009)

peterhacke schrieb:


> Moin petejupp,
> 
> ich habe im Sommer mein Genius 40 und ein Kollege sein Genius 30 beim Pütz gekauft. Alles Bestens, leider hat er keine Testbikes für ein Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Du meintest bestimmt "Moin Zwergenwerfer". Ich hab´ meins doch schon.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. November 2009)

Flooho schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet, nachdem ich seit einigen Wochen fleißig am mitlesen bin.
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem AM/Enduro Bike.
> ...


Also ne Testfahrt sollte in dieser Preislage immer möglich sein.

Bei den Händlern anrufen und fragen: http://scottusa.com/de_de/dealers/?...&search=darmstadt&distance=50&sports=6&sold=0

Wobei ich es bezweifeln möchte, dass da was übrig geblieben ist. Weil die Teile weg gingen wie warme Semmeln (Brötchen).


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Bei langen Alpenauffahrten kann man die Gabel ja auf 120mm runterdrehen.


Dieses Radl braucht keine verstellbare Gabel. Ich habe fixe 140mm mein Freund fixe 150mm und wir kurbeln nur in den Alpen herum und selbst bei steilen Auffahrten mit bis zu 22% Steigung neigt die Mühle nicht zum Steigen. Ich habe in meiner Region keine Auffahrt (>22%), die das Teil zum Steigen bringt. 

Mein Vorgängerrad hatte eine verstellbare Gabel und ich habs eigentlich nie verwendet. Nachdem ich das Radl kaputt gemacht habe und so betrachtete, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich fast nie die Höhenverstellung bedient habe und immer auf maximalen Hub gefahren bin. Das waren 120mm. War somit Geldverschwendung.

Mein Tipp: Gabel ohne Höhenverstellung einbauen und dafür wo anders die Kohle rein stopfen. Weniger technischer Firlefanz hält meist auch länger und ist leichter. Mein Freund fährt einen XL Rahmen mit einer 150mm Gabel. Ist der selben Meinung als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter-sack (20. November 2009)

Das mit der Absenkung sehe ich auch so. Mit meinem Bike habe ich auch ohne Absenkung keine Abhebungsprobleme, das mag an der Geometrie oder an was weiß ich was liegen, an der mangelnden Steigung liegt es jedoch nicht. Ich hatte mal eine Pace mit Absenkung, brauchte sie aber nie, dh die 10 oder 20 Meter, die wirklich so steil sind, dass das Gerät vorne abzuheben droht, kann ich gut mit Gewichtsverlagerung managen, und längere ganz extreme Anstiege sind bei mir selten, erstens geht der Puls dann über alle Limits und zweitens brauchst du extreme Traktion. Ansonsten habe ich bei kontinuierlichen Anstiegen sogar die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich die Geometrie durch das Absenken spürbar (!) verschlechtert. Der Vortrieb war bei Absenkung weniger effektiv. Wenn ich die Gabel in die Normalposition gebracht habe und das ging blitzschnell durch Lösen eines Knopfes, konnte ich ein plötzliches Beschleunigen feststellen, bei gleichem Pedaldruck.
Fazit: Wenn die Geo stimmt halte ich eine absenkbare Gabel für überflüssigen Ballast, wahrscheinlich nur ein Marketing-Gag, weil man schließlich wieder mal neue "Features" herausbringen wollte. Eine Schein-Innovation zur Erzielung höherer Verkaufspreise.


----------



## Xtr1980 (20. November 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Dieses Radl braucht keine verstellbare Gabel. Ich habe fixe 140mm mein Freund fixe 150mm und wir kurbeln nur in den Alpen herum und selbst bei steilen Auffahrten mit bis zu 22% Steigung neigt die Mühle nicht zum Steigen. Ich habe in meiner Region keine Auffahrt (>22%), die das Teil zum Steigen bringt.
> 
> Mein Vorgängerrad hatte eine verstellbare Gabel und ich habs eigentlich nie verwendet. Nachdem ich das Radl kaputt gemacht habe und so betrachtete, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich fast nie die Höhenverstellung bedient habe und immer auf maximalen Hub gefahren bin. Das waren 120mm. War somit Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Gabel ohne Höhenverstellung einbauen und dafür wo anders die Kohle rein stopfen. Weniger technischer Firlefanz hält meist auch länger und ist leichter. Mein Freund fährt einen XL Rahmen mit einer 150mm Gabel. Ist der selben Meinung als ich.



Guten Morgen,

ich denke, dies ist ein ausschließlich subjektiver Eindruck.
Ich bin eigentlich reiner Racer und habe mir das Rad(Zweitrad) zum trainieren und touren gekauft.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Falls du zügig unterwegs bist, lohnt es sich auf 130mm abzusenken, falls du noch zügiger unterwegs bist sind 110mm sehr effektiv, da die Sitzposition agiler wird.
Ich würde das Rad ohne vertsellbare Gabel nicht fahren wollen. Ich hab Größe L.

Beste Grüße


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. November 2009)

Xtr1980 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich denke, dies ist ein ausschließlich subjektiver Eindruck.
> Ich bin eigentlich reiner Racer und habe mir das Rad(Zweitrad) zum trainieren und touren gekauft.


Wie du schon gesagt hast: subjektiv.

Die Leute die ich vom Ralph Denk Team kenne fahren alle ohne absenkbare Gabel weil die Geometrie auf die 140mm/150mm zugeschnitten ist.


----------



## Günni0808 (20. November 2009)

Das Abbremsen beim Absenken der Gabel habe ich auch festgestellt, jedoch fast elemeniert, indem ich vorne einen fat Albert aufgezogen habe. Der Serienmäßig verbaute NN hat wohl ab einem gewissen Lenkkopfwinkel die Noppen sehr ungünstig stehen. Gleiches gilt für Rasenfahrten, da rollt der Fat Albert deutlich besser als der NN.

Ab einer Steigung von ca. >25% (in der Eifel häufiger) benötigst du auch bei dem Genius die Absenkung. Anders wäre ich die 33% der alten Nordschleife nicht hoch gekommen.


----------



## trailblitz (20. November 2009)

Hi,

weiß jemand zufällig wie gut die Laufräder bei den  2010er  sind?

Speziell Genius 40, 30

Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## merdle993 (21. November 2009)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand zufällig wie gut die Laufräder bei den  2010er  sind?
> 
> ...



Definiere "gut". Sind halt normale Laufräder ohne viel Schnickschnack. Gewicht, naja und Steifigkeit hält sich auch in Grenzen. Man hat demnach bei den Laufräder noch viel Tuningpotenzial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2009)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand zufällig wie gut die Laufräder bei den  2010er  sind?
> 
> ...



Selbst bei meinem 10er ist der LRS wahrlich nichts Besonderes. Bleischwer. Sagen wir´s mal so: hier verbirgt sich ein *immenses* Tuningpotenzial. Da ist dringend Abhilfe erforderlich!


----------



## trailblitz (21. November 2009)

aha, dachte halt wenn schon dt draufsteht, kanns nicht ganz verkehrt sein, so langsam kotzen mich die s..... Custom Bezeichnungen an!  Die Cube , Specialized , Canyon2010 Freunde können da auch ein Lied singen.
Warum kann man nicht einfach eine handelsübliche Felge verbauen?  Die kaufen doch eh alle bei denselben herstellern ein.

Trotzdem, weiß jemand was sich hinter felge 465d und xr35 LRS verbirgt?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2009)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Trotzdem, weiß jemand was sich hinter felge 465d und xr35 LRS verbirgt?



Die Nummerierung der LRS sagt nach meinem Verständnis etwas über deren Wertigkeit und Gewicht aus. Je niedriger die numerische Bezeichnung, um so höherwertiger und leichter ist der jeweilige LRS. Siehe Spark 10 und Scale 10: dort ist der XR10 verbaut, der damit wohl der "beste" an den Scott-Modellen verbaute LRS zu sein scheint (Ausnahme Genius LTD mit dem Carbon LRS). Bei den nachfolgenden, schlechter ausgestatteten und damit billigeren Modellen sind dementsprechend LRS mit höheren Nummerierungen verbaut. Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, warum am Genius 10 der XR15 und nicht der XR10 verbaut worden ist. Vielleicht ist der XR15 stabiler als der XR10 und damit dem Einsatzgebiet des Genius vermeintlich angemessener. Vielleicht wollte Scott aber auch das Gewicht des 10er im Vergleich zum LTD künstlich höher schrauben. Quasi als Kaufargument für das LTD. Ist aber nur meine subjektive Spekulation. Die an den 2010er Scott-Modellen verbauten LRS sind exklusiv von DT nur an den Scott-Bikes verbaut. Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht mehr lange über die Bleiklumpen an meinem Genius ärgern müssen, da ich hoffentlich bald auf etwas deutlich leichteres und vor allem höherwertigeres umrüsten kann. Und da Du Dir ja scheinbar auch sehr viele Gedanken darüber machst mein Rat: leg schon mal ein paar Euro für einen anderen LRS zur Seite....


----------



## StullY (21. November 2009)

Freut Euch doch! Die Basisausstattung ist mager, aber man kann eine Menge aufrüsten und damit abspecken, das meiste muss sowieso ersetzt werden. Jetzt im Winter trainieren, die Sachen verbrauchen und dann zur Saison neue Komponenten kaufen inclusive LR!
Hingegen bei schon gut ausgestatten Bike (Canyons z.B.) gehen die Tuningmaßnahmen sehr viel mehr ins Geld...


----------



## randi (21. November 2009)

StullY schrieb:


> Freut Euch doch! Die Basisausstattung ist mager, aber man kann eine Menge aufrüsten und damit abspecken, das meiste muss sowieso ersetzt werden. Jetzt im Winter trainieren, die Sachen verbrauchen und dann zur Saison neue Komponenten kaufen inclusive LR!



Genauso mache ich dass mit dem 50er. Einfache Kurbel/Ritzelpaket und Laufräder werden im Winter runtergefahren und dann durch was leichteres ersetzt. Die Gabel RS Relevation werde ich behalten weil sie super funktioniert und ich die komfortable Absenkung einer Fox nicht brauche. Die Relevation funktioniert sowieso viel besser wie die FOX, meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier in diesem Thread. Dann will ich mal ein kurzes Update geben:

1. Meine erste Gewichtsangabe für mein 10er Genius in Größe L war nicht korrekt. Die zunächst angegebenen 11,8 kg waren offenbar das Gewicht ohne Pedale, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich nämlich einen Wert von 12,1 kg an der Waage ermittelt.

2. Da ich mit den X.0 Triggern scheinbar irgendwie nicht mehr klar komme habe ich nun auf meine geliebten X.0 Gripshifter umgebaut. Griffe sind jetzt also schwarz. Wer ist bei Scott nur auf die Idee gekommen, die Bikes serienmäßig mit weißen Griffen auszurüsten? Ausserdem betrachtete ich es als sinnvoll, den weißen Sattel bei den Saubedingungen draussen gegen einen schwarzen des gleichen Modells auszutauschen.

3. Die 12,1 kg sind jedoch auch schon wieder überholt. Glücklicherweise konnte ich mich vor gut 2 Wochen wie geplant von dem serienmäßig montierten und bleischweren "Gelumpe" von LRS trennen. Ein voll All Mountain tauglicher LRS vom Spezialisten (Danke Felix! Das Warten hat sich gelohnt!) in Verbindung mit abgewogenen NNs und 160er Bremsscheibe hinten brachte eine Gewichtsersparnis von satten 800 Gramm! Es ist unglaublich, was diese Einsparung für einen Unterschied zu vorher ausmacht. Wie schon vermutet: durch den schweren Serien-LRS verschenkt Scott meiner Ansicht nach ein unfassbares Potenzial beim Genius. Ist allerdings nur meine rein persönliche Sicht der Dinge. Bin jetzt wohl bei rund 11,3 kg. Wie komme ich nur auf die 10 vor dem Komma?

4. Wehrmutstropfen: nach lediglich vier Fahrten habe ich bei der ersten gründlichen Reinigung festgestellt, dass sich der Schaltzug, der unter dem Tretlager zum Umwerfer geführt wird, genau dort regelrecht in den Rahmen "gefressen" und eine 1 cm lange und 2 bis 3 mm tiefe Kerbe hinterlassen hat. Der Schaltzug war zu eng verlegt. Folge: in Kürze erfolgt der Tausch des Hauptrahmens auf Kulanz. Vielen Dank an Scott für diese unkomplizierte Regelung. Ein Blick unter das Tretlager eurer Genius kann sicherlich nicht schaden.

Bis demnächst!


----------



## eiri (16. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt bin ich wirklich neugierig welcher LRS du gewählt haben. Hast du einige Bilder von das Fahrrad?

Suche noch immer ein neuer Laufräder Kombi, aber habe jetzt noch nicht die richtige gefunden. Ich will ein Set rund 1500kg, mit notubes Arch Felgen. Aber welcher Naben? Chris King, Hope, DT, Industry9, oder....

Ich habe nur kleine änderungen auf meiner Genius gemacht und ist deshalb 11.5 kg: 
* Fizik Gobi XM Carbon Sattel (Schwarz)
* ODI Griffe (Schwarze/Orange)
* Extralite Schnellspanner und Topcap (Orange)
* SRAM Hollowpin Kette
* Continental Mountainking 2.4 Reifen mit Joe-Noflats
* FSA OS-99 CSI (Schwarz) Vorbaut

Der XTR Umwerfer wird bei ersten Inspektion in Januar geänderd.

Für mir ist unter 11kg jetzt nicht möglich. Habe auf meiner Scale Gripshifter, aber mag die trigger shifter auf dieser Bike noch immer.


----------



## StullY (17. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich bin auch gespannt, welche LR Du gewählt hast! Du sollst hier keine Spannung erzeugen, sondern uns informieren!!! ;-)
Das mit dem Rahmen ist krass, habt Ihr auch Probleme mit zugefrorenen Umwerfern?!

MfG


----------



## randi (18. Dezember 2009)

StullY schrieb:


> Also, ich bin auch gespannt, welche LR Du gewählt hast! Du sollst hier keine Spannung erzeugen, sondern uns informieren!!! ;-)
> Das mit dem Rahmen ist krass, habt Ihr auch Probleme mit zugefrorenen Umwerfern?!
> 
> MfG



Hi Stully,

das ist ein allgemeines Problem. Auf unsere Schneetour am Sonntag sind verschiedene Arten von Umwerfern an den verschiedensten Rädern eingefroren. Ich spühe den Umwerfer nach jeder Reiningung mit Sprühöl ein,. Ab und an wenn ich den Rahmen 
mit Autowachs behandle bekommen Umwerfer und Kette auch Ihr Wachs ab.
Beim Genius sitzt der Umwerfer schon an einer sehr exponierten Stelle und sammelt alles auf was der Reifen so an Schmutz zu bieten hat.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Dezember 2009)

Dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach: Einfach ein kleines Schutzblech basteln, welches Dämpfer und Umwerfer vor dem gröbsten Schmutz (direkt vom Hinterrad) schützt... 

So in der Art hier: http://seppibucher.blogspot.com/2008/03/winter-tour-und-schutzbleche.html

Die Version mit dem Carbon-Schutzblech (wurde mal hier vorgestellt) finde ich grad net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtr1980 (18. Dezember 2009)

Servus Genius-Riders,

ich bin ein relativ frischer Genius Biker. Nun meine Frage, wenn jemand bei euch sich in der Kälte auf den Trail traut, hakt euer Trck-Lock Hebel auch??? Immer wenn ich das Rad aus dem Keller hole, funktioniert der hebel einwandfrei -> wenn ich dann ca 30min unterwegs bin, ist die Funktion nicht mehr vorhanden, ich kann also nicht mehr die versch. Modis anwählen. Wenn mir da vielleicht jemand helfen kann, wär das cool.


----------



## StullY (18. Dezember 2009)

Okay! Also das mit dem Umwerfer ist mir sonst noch nie passiert....
Im Basteln bin ich nicht so besonders, ich werde aber mal schauen, vielen Dank für den Link!

MfG


----------



## StullY (18. Dezember 2009)

Also mein Fahrrad zeigt auch bei der Kälte volle Funktion, bis auf den Umwerfer, da ein Fluss in der Nähe war, habe ich es kurz "gebadet"...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier wie gewünscht die Bilder zum LRS (Naben Acros A-hub.74 white Edition, Felgen ZTR 355 Disc, Speichen Sapim CX-Ray, Nippel Sapim Polyax Alu, Gewicht 1440 Gramm):





































Und hier ein Bild von der wirklich extremen Riefe im Rahmen, die das Schaltkabel verursacht hat:


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. Dezember 2009)

Aua, das schaut ja derb aus! 
Und das ist nur alleine durchs Scheuern passiert?


----------



## sessiontrialer (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier wie gewünscht die Bilder zum LRS (Naben Acros A-hub.74 white Edition, Felgen ZTR 355 Disc, Speichen Sapim CX-Ray, Nippel Sapim Polyax Alu, Gewicht 1440 Gramm):

Hi Petejupp,

was löhnt man für so einen Laufradsatz?
Oder ist das ein Geheimniss?

Gruß Sessiontrialer


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Dezember 2009)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Und das ist nur alleine durchs Scheuern passiert?



Ganz genau. Da kann man mal sehen, was ein scheuernder Zug anrichten kann. Der Zug war so eng verlegt, dass er sich beim Ein- und Ausfedern schon nach kürzester Zeit regelrecht in den Rahmen gefressen hat. Habe nun umgebaut auf Gripshifter. Der Zug ist nun großzügiger um das Tretlager verlegt und richtet keinen weiteren Schaden mehr an.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Dezember 2009)

sessiontrialer schrieb:


> was löhnt man für so einen Laufradsatz?



Ist mir soeben entfallen.


----------



## StullY (19. Dezember 2009)

Dann helfe ich Dir auf Deinem GedÃ¤chtnis auf die SprÃ¼nge: 752 â¬ alleine fÃ¼r Naben und Felgen....
Hast Du sie selber aufgebaut?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (20. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Da kann man mal sehen, was ein scheuernder Zug anrichten kann. Der Zug war so eng verlegt, dass er sich beim Ein- und Ausfedern schon nach kürzester Zeit regelrecht in den Rahmen gefressen hat. Habe nun umgebaut auf Gripshifter. Der Zug ist nun großzügiger um das Tretlager verlegt und richtet keinen weiteren Schaden mehr an.


Hi Geniusgemeinde,

in der Bedienungsanleitung steht genau beschrieben wie groß der Bogen des Zuges  um das Tretlager laufen soll.Hat der Monteur wohl am falschen Ende gespart.

So mein Dämpfer ist nach ca. 550 km zum Service unterwegs. Der Lockout hatte keine Funktion mehr.


----------



## sessiontrialer (20. Dezember 2009)

StullY schrieb:


> Dann helfe ich Dir auf Deinem Gedächtnis auf die Sprünge: 752  alleine für Naben und Felgen....
> Hast Du sie selber aufgebaut?
> 
> MfG




Danke Stully,

für mich heißt Forum auch
Information

und nicht nur Bilder
(Aber vielleicht liest seine Frau mit )

Gruß Sessiontrialer


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2009)

sessiontrialer schrieb:


> (Aber vielleicht liest seine Frau mit )
> 
> Gruß Sessiontrialer



Nöö, nur überzeugter Single, der grundsätzlich nicht über Geld redet!


----------



## StullY (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Sessiontrailer

Kein Problem! ;-)

Eine andere Baustelle:
Habe mal nach einem Workshop geschaut, der einen lehrt, sein Laufrad selbst aufzubauen, zu zentrieren usw.! Tatsächlich der DAV bot so einen Kurs an... vor einem Jahr! Komisch, das einzige Angebot. Würde gerne so ein paar Kurse belegen, aber die lokalen Shops bieten das leider nicht an.
Und eigentlich will ich nicht Mitglied vom DAV werden.... Warum gibt es so etwas nicht?!

MfG


----------



## sessiontrialer (21. Dezember 2009)

StullY schrieb:


> @ Sessiontrailer
> 
> Kein Problem! ;-)
> 
> ...



Hallo Stully,
vielleicht hilft das ?
http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/einspeichen-und-zentrieren.php

Gruß Sessiontrialer


----------



## steven271 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr glücklichen Genius Biker.  Seid nunmehr 2 Wochen fahre ich auch ein Genius Ten 2010.  Das ist ein weiteres Scott Bike welches sich in meinem Keller rumtreibt, irgendwie hats mir die Marke angetan.

Leider habe ich (wie in einem anderen Tread) Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk. Bei der Übergabe ging das Ganze super und nun klemmt es irgendwie. Die Kette springt hin und her, entweder lassen sich die Kleinen oder die Großen Gänge schalten ohne das es zu Problemen kommt. Wenn ich die Kurbel rückwärts drehe dann fällt die Kette auf das nächst kleinere Ritzel.

Liegts an der globalen Erwärmung oder hat mein Bike nen Bock. Gestern waren wir nach 2 Stunden sehr froh den warmen Heimathafen erreicht zu haben. Bei -13Grad ist Biken trotz dicker Sachen doch nicht so das Wahre. 

Das Genius hat aber trotz der kleinen Schaltungsprobleme sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi Steven,

laß die Schaltung vom Händler einstellen, oder wenn du es kannst selber  machen. Oder der Schaltzug der unterm Tretlager langführt ist zu kurz und es gibt Ghostshifting.


----------



## StullY (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Sessiontrailer,

genau das habe ich befürchtet! Üben, üben und noch einmal üben... Auf kleine Tricks selber kommen usw.! Und dann niemals ganz sicher sein können, auch mit teueren Teilen das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielen zu können. :-/
Ich werde mal im Sommer bei Mr. light-wolf anfragen? Heißt das Leitwolf oder light-wolf?! ;-)

Aber danke!


----------



## brother-23 (23. Dezember 2009)

Woher stammen denn die Gewichtsvorteile des 2009er genius 10 zum 2010er?
LRS 2009=DT 4.2, 2010=DT XR 15
Weiß einer den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den LRS (2009 mit XTR Nabe)?


----------



## StullY (27. Dezember 2009)

@ randi:

Das mit dem Autowachs hat sich als hilfreich erwiesen, trotz der Schlammpackungen, die ich auf meinen Umwerfer ge"worfen" habe, ist er nicht wieder eingefroren, vielen Dank für den Tip!!!

Hoffe, Ihr habt Weihnachten gut überstanden!!!

MfG


----------



## randi (27. Dezember 2009)

Dann erstmal Frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Dass mit dem Autowachs mache ich schon seit Jahren so. Nach einer Schlammschlacht geht fast der ganze Schmodder mit dem Gartenschlauch ab.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Dezember 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Dann erstmal Frohe Weihnachten an alle.



Bißchen spät dran, oder?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Dezember 2009)

brother-23 schrieb:


> Woher stammen denn die Gewichtsvorteile des 2009er genius 10 zum 2010er?
> LRS 2009=DT 4.2, 2010=DT XR 15
> Weiß einer den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den LRS (2009 mit XTR Nabe)?



2009er Komplett XTR und vermutlich leichterer LRS vs. 2010er Mix aus Sram und XT-Komponenten plus bleischwerer LRS. Daher vermutlich der Gewichtsvorteil des 2009er Genius vs. Preisvorteil des 2010er Genius. Gewichtsunterschied der beiden LRS kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## randi (28. Dezember 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Geniusgemeinde,
> So mein Dämpfer ist nach ca. 550 km zum Service unterwegs. Der Lockout hatte keine Funktion mehr.



So mein Dämpfer ist vom Service zurück. Am Freitag den 18.12 beim Händler abgegeben und heute am 28.12 wieder zurück. Quasi an Weihnachten instandgesetzt worden  Schneller geht es kaum.

So Dämpfer eingebaut, funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Dezember 2009)

randi schrieb:


> So mein Dämpfer ist vom Service zurück. Am Freitag den 18.12 beim Händler abgegeben und heute am 28.12 wieder zurück. Quasi an Weihnachten instandgesetzt worden  Schneller geht es kaum.
> 
> So Dämpfer eingebaut, funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag.



Was war denn die Ursache für das Problem?


----------



## randi (29. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was war denn die Ursache für das Problem?



Keine Ahnung  das Blockieren des Dämpfers hatte keine Funktiom mehr. Jetzt funktioniert der Lockouthebel auch wieder einwandfrei. Der hatte eine verzögerte Funktion.
So jetzt gibt es eine Testfahrt im Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzio (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich spüre in letzter Zeit einen deutlichen Anschlag beim Ausfedern des Dämpfers, unabhängig von der Zugstufen-Einstellung. Bei Sprüngen und selbst bei leichtem Druck mit der Hand auf den Sattel merkt man einen leichten Anschlag beim Ausfedern... kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Xtr1980 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich seit kurzem auch!
Weiß aber nicht warum!!!!


----------



## steven271 (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Scott Genius Fahrer. 

Ich bin seid ca. 3 Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer eines 2010 Genius 10.  Leider macht das Rad nach dieser kurzen Zeit bereits Probleme. In den letzten beiden Treaths von mir nachzulesen, hier nochmal ein kurzer Abriss der Probleme.


Lack löst sich an den Drehpunkten des Hinterbaus

Blasenbildung bzw. Ablösungen an der Kettenstrebe

diverse Lackmängel (Farbnasen, "Löcher" im Lack)

an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme fehlt der komplette Lack/Farbe

Bremspunktverstellung ohne Funktion

ein absolut komischer Verlauf der Carbonfasern am Oberrohr


Soweit so gut, das Ganze hat sich nach 3 Fahreinsätzen und ca. 150km Laufleistung ergeben. Mein Händler ist dran. Nach heutiger Auskunft soll ich nur ein Kleinteile ( Kettestrebe einzeln) ausgetauscht werden.  Also die Schwinge in Einzelteilen. Das ganze mal im Februar. 
Ich habe nochmals unmissverständlich gesagt das ich nichts anderes als einen kompletten neuen Rahmen erwarte. 

Schaut euch einfach die Fotos an. Galerie Lackschaden.

Viele grüße Steven


----------



## Feierkater (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo

ich habe vor mir ein Genius 40er aus 2009 zu kaufen oder das 2010er wenn es noch bischen Rabat drauf gibt.

Nun meine Fragen: Welches von beiden ist denn das bessere? ist der Unterschied sehr groß?

Und wie sieht es mit den Reifen aus es sind ja "nur" 2.5er drauf ist das denn ausreichend? Ich dachte 2.4er sollten es bei einem AM schon sein.

Danke für eure HIlfe


----------



## Bretone (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Feierkater,

ich hatte dir ja bereits in einem anderen Thread zu einem Genius 50 2010 geraten.
Zwischen dem Genius 40 und dem Genius 50 aus 2010 liegen die Hauptunterschiede m.E. bei den Schaltkomponenten und der Gabel. Auf dem 40er befindet sich ein Shimano Antrieb, auf dem 50er einer von Sram.
Ich persönlich komme mit der Sram Schaltung besser zurecht, das ist aber wohl eine Glaubensfrage.
Der Hauptunterschied ist aber wohl die Gabel, wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass die Revelation eine super Gabel ist, die sich auch vor der Fox Talas nicht verstecken braucht.

Ich persönlich fahre ein Genius 40 aus 2009. Geändert habe ich dort den Laufradsatz (DT Swiss 240s Naben und XR 4.2D Felge), sowie die Kurbel (jetzt XT), den Umwerfer (XTR) und das Schaltwerk (jetzt Sram X.9 Long Cage. In meinem Album findest Du auch Bilder von dem Rad!
Ich bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden, würde ich mir aber heute ein Neues kaufen, würde die Entscheidung auf ein Genius 50 fallen. Für das gesparte Geld bekommst Du einen guten Laufradsatz und Verschleißteile wie die Kurbel kannst Du ja dann nach und nach wechseln!


----------



## randi (8. Januar 2010)

Bretone schrieb:


> Hallo Feierkater,
> 
> ich hatte dir ja bereits in einem anderen Thread zu einem Genius 50 2010 geraten.
> Zwischen dem Genius 40 und dem Genius 50 aus 2010 liegen die Hauptunterschiede m.E. bei den Schaltkomponenten und der Gabel. Auf dem 40er befindet sich ein Shimano Antrieb, auf dem 50er einer von Sram.
> ...



Genauso habe ich das gemacht, 50er von 2010 gekauft, 2,4er MountainKing montiert. Die Kurbel, Laufräder fahre ich im Winter runter. Super Rad und die Revelation ist top.


----------



## Feierkater (8. Januar 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich das gemacht, 50er von 2010 gekauft, 2,4er MountainKing montiert. Die Kurbel, Laufräder fahre ich im Winter runter. Super Rad und die Revelation ist top.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe passen auf die orginal Felgen auch 2,4 drauf?

Aber die Revelation ist nicht absenkbar :-(


----------



## randi (8. Januar 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe passen auf die orginal Felgen auch 2,4 drauf?
> 
> Aber die Revelation ist nicht absenkbar :-(


 Klar ist die Revelation absenkbar. Diese Funktion brauche ich aber nicht. Und es is noch genug Luft zwischen Reifen und Streben.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (8. Januar 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Klar ist die Revelation absenkbar. Diese Funktion brauche ich aber nicht. Und es is noch genug Luft zwischen Reifen und Streben.




Die orginal Felgen sind doch eigentlich zu schmal für die 2,4er Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (8. Januar 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Die orginal Felgen sind doch eigentlich zu schmal für die 2,4er Reifen


Die verbauten Alexrims sind breit genug für die 2,4" Conti MountaiKings, werde mal die Breite messen.


----------



## pefro (11. Januar 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Klar ist die Revelation absenkbar. Diese Funktion brauche ich aber nicht. Und es is noch genug Luft zwischen Reifen und Streben.



*STOPP!*

Könnten wir das kurz mal in mehr als 2 Wörten auf den Punkt bringen? Danke 

Für mich ist das nämlich nicht logisch und meiner bisherigen (angelesenen) Meinung nach ist das Konzept beim Genius 50 nicht so rund, wie beim Genius 40.

Genius 40 / Fox 32 Talas RL
3 Travel position
110-130-150mm

Das passt perfekt zu den 3 Modi des Equalizer Dämpfers:

Lockout-Traction-Full travel

Und beides ist vom Lenker aus steuerbar.



Die Revelation wie ich sie kenne kann zwei Sachen:

Lockout vom Lenker aus.
Federwegsverstellung von 120-150mm - aber nicht vom Lenker aus sondern direkt mit UTurn am Gabelholm - also nicht ständig beim Fahren zu machen.

Was passiert also mit der Revelation in den 3 Stufen des Twinlock Hebels genau?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Januar 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> *STOPP!*
> 
> Könnten wir das kurz mal in mehr als 2 Wörten auf den Punkt bringen? Danke
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,

der Twinlock-Hebel hat für alle an Genius oder Spark verbauten Gabeln lediglich die Funktion, diese gemeinsam mit dem Dämpfer zu blockieren. Du kannst mit dem Twinlock-Hebel lediglich eine Fahrwerksverstellung am Dämpfer herbeiführen, nicht gleichzeitig an der Gabel. Willst Du den Federweg an der Gabel verstellen bleibt Dir nur der Griff zum Gabelholm.


----------



## pefro (11. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> der Twinlock-Hebel hat für alle an Genius oder Spark verbauten Gabeln lediglich die Funktion, diese gemeinsam mit dem Dämpfer zu blockieren. Du kannst mit dem Twinlock-Hebel lediglich eine Fahrwerksverstellung am Dämpfer herbeiführen, nicht gleichzeitig an der Gabel. Willst Du den Federweg an der Gabel verstellen bleibt Dir nur der Griff zum Gabelholm.



uff - ernsthaft? Auch bei den 2010er Modellen?

Ich bin desillusioniert 

Dabei hätte das doch mit der Fox Gabel so schön gepasst. Hmmm, also ist diese groß angekündigte Zusammenarbeit mit DTSwiss, RS und FOX einzig und allein ein Lockout Hebel, der an alle 3 Gabeln passt? Gut, das hätte ein Maschinenbaustudent im 2. Praktikum sicher auch hingebracht 

Aber wenn ich mir die Scott Seite durchlese, hast Du wohl völlig recht!

_Twinloc Lever System
Our patented TwinLoc technology now offers simultaneous control of rear shock travel and fork lockout. The open position allows full travel, front and rear. One click switches the rear shock to Traction mode,* while the fork remains fully active. Click again and rear shock and fork lock at the same time.* No other bike in the world offers this user friendly system_

So gesehen kann ichs absolut nachvollziehen, wenn man sich statt des 40er den Aufpreis spart und zum 50er greift. Die Revelation hat in der  Januar Bike ja ebenfalls mit "super" abgeschnitten.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fox123 (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

verfolge den Thread schon eine ganze Weile mit großem Interesse, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mein Scale durch ein Genius 40/50??? zu ersetzen oder zu ergänzen. 

Wie mein Vorredner bin ich die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass mit dem netten Hebel drei, Gabel und Dämpfer gleichzeitig betreffende, Funktionen verbunden sind (man sollte dann doch mal das Englische Kleingedruckte der Produktbeschreibung lesen und nicht nur die bunten Bilder anschauen ). 

Verstehe ich es also richtig, dass ich mit dem Hebel keine 110 oder 130 mm Federweg der Fox "anfahren" kann? Wie und wo kann ich diese Einstellungen dann nutzen? Und was passiert, wenn ich die Gabel manuell auf 110 oder 130 mm Federweg abgesenkt habe und dann am Hebel spiele? Man kann nicht zufällig mit etwas Schraubarbeit den Hebel für andere Federwegs-Kombis missbrauchen? Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre das 50er auf alle Fälle eine Alternative, da die 150 Gramm Mehrgewicht der Revelation für die Katz sind. Der Rest muss eh über kurz oder lang raus...

Fragen über Fragen

Merci schon mal


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Januar 2010)

Fox123 schrieb:


> 1. Verstehe ich es also richtig, dass ich mit dem Hebel keine 110 oder 130 mm Federweg der Fox "anfahren" kann?
> 2. Wie und wo kann ich diese Einstellungen dann nutzen?
> 3. Und was passiert, wenn ich die Gabel manuell auf 110 oder 130 mm Federweg abgesenkt habe und dann am Hebel spiele?
> 4. Man kann nicht zufällig mit etwas Schraubarbeit den Hebel für andere Federwegs-Kombis missbrauchen? Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre das 50er auf alle Fälle eine Alternative, da die 150 Gramm Mehrgewicht der Revelation für die Katz sind. Der Rest muss eh über kurz oder lang raus...
> ...



1. Ja, richtig verstanden.
2. Lockout für Gabel und Dämpfer, Traction-Mode und Full-Mode ausschließlich für Dämpfer; Federwegsverstellung Gabel nur am Gabelholm
3. Bei der Gabel passiert nur etwas im Lockout-Modus, egal bei welchem Federweg: Lockout eben
4. Glaube ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (13. Januar 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Die verbauten Alexrims sind breit genug für die 2,4" Conti MountaiKings, werde mal die Breite messen.


Also Außenbreite der Felge ca. 26mm.


----------



## eiri (13. Januar 2010)

Werde es gut sein mit einer Hebel Gabel und Dämpfer zu bedienen? Der Fox ändert die höhe vorn. Der Equalizer änder keine höhe. Die Fox ändert deshalb nicht nur der Federweg, aber auch die Geometrie. Vielleicht wollte ich nicht gleichzeitig beider Charakteristiken änderen.


----------



## Fox123 (15. Januar 2010)

Merci für die raschen Antworten. 

Dann bleibt einem eigentlich nichts anders übrig als den Griff zur Gabel zu machen, auch wenn ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen habe, dass ein Absenken der Gabel nicht notwendig ist. Muss das für mich mal bei einer Probefahrt klären. 

@ eiri:
genau deswegen wäre es für mich so interessant gewesen (wahrscheinlich wollen mich jetzt gleich ein paar Leute steinigen aber egal). 

Ein Rad das auf Knopfdruck seine komplette Ausrichtung ändert: Vom Hardtail zum All-Mountain-Sport und weiter zum All-Mountain mit gleichzeitiger Anpassung der Geometrie. Meiner Meinung nach sehr nett wenn nicht die ersten 50% der Tour NUR nach oben gehen und die anderen 50% NUR nach unten.

Laut Scott-Bildchen in einem Prospekt ändert sich durch die Verstellung des Dämpfers sehr wohl die Geometrie des Rads. Ein Absenken des Tretlagers mit gleichzeitiger flacher ausfallenden Winkel von Lenkkopf etc.

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch Bildchen von seinem 40er und oder 50er der 2010-Version? Die Gewichte der Standardkonfiguration würden mich auch interessieren  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## randi (15. Januar 2010)

Fox123 schrieb:


> Laut Scott-Bildchen in einem Prospekt ändert sich durch die Verstellung des Dämpfers sehr wohl die Geometrie des Rads. Ein Absenken des Tretlagers mit gleichzeitiger flacher ausfallenden Winkel von Lenkkopf etc.
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch Bildchen von seinem 40er und oder 50er der 2010-Version? Die Gewichte der Standardkonfiguration würden mich auch interessieren
> 
> ...



Bilder von den 2010er sind am Anfang des threads. Oder kuckst bei mir in den Bildern mein 50er an. 
Beim benutzen des Twinlockhebels ändert sich die Geometrie. Beim Schalten von Lockout auf Traction oder offen geht es hinten runter. Genau um den SAG. Blockierst du wieder geht das Rad hinten wieder hoch. Und die Geometrie ist so gut auf eine 150er Gabel abgestimmt dass ich bei den knapp 800km nur mal zum testen abgesenkt habe. Selbst an steilen Stichen steigt da nix.
Auf, ab zur Probefahrt.


----------



## Fox123 (15. Januar 2010)

Hm, dein Bike sieht schon sehr fein aus. Hast du es schon mal auf der Waage gehabt? Aber das ganz am Anfang müsste ein getuntes 50er aus 2009 sein oder? 

Habe heue in nem Artikel gelesen, dass die verbaute Avid Ex..5 von der Bremspower in die Leistungsklasse von doppelt so teuren Anlagen reinsticht. Nur mit der Standfestigkeit soll es nicht so weit her sein. Kann da schon jemand ne Aussage dazu machen?

Das glaub ich wird eine schwierige Entscheidung wenn die Probefahrt positiv ausfällt. 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## randi (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Martin,

den Test habe ich auch gelesen. Angeblich sind alle Elixir-Bremsen bis auf die "Bremshebelweitenverstellung" identisch. Wieso die im Test andere Standfestigkeiten getestet haben??? Vielleicht weil die Mitbewerber sonst weniger Reklame schalten, aber nur eine Vermutung.
Also Bremsen sollen vom Aufbau identisch sein. Also die 5er ist sehr stark und gut zu dosieren. Fahre sonst eine Martha mit 160er Scheiben, und die langt selbst in den Alpen vollkommen aus.
Ab zur TESTFAHRT.


----------



## StullY (17. Januar 2010)

Hi @all!

Nur mal so:
Ich will wieder fahren! Und zwar im Schlamm und nicht in Schnee auf Eis! 
Winterfest ist es auf jeden Fall!


Kann ja nicht ständig alle Leute im richtigen Leben damit nerven! 
Aber ich weiß, Ihr versteht es doch!!! 

MfG


----------



## Danboo (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor dem Jahreswechsel ein 2010er Genius 40 erstanden. 

Bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit der weißen Lady. Lediglich das Ansprechverhalten der Fox Talas ist im seichten Gelände etwas träge und dementsprechend holprig bei eher harmlosem Untergrund. Des weiteren kann man die Gabel nicht komplett zu machen und gleichzeitig den Dämpfer im Traction Mode  nutzen, was meines Erachtens beim Wiegetritt im Gelände sehr hilfreich wäre, zumal ich auf dem Hinterrad nicht ständig Traktionsprobleme bekäme und obendrein nicht alle Kraft in den Dämpfer pumpen würde.

Spiele derzeitig mit dem Gedanken den Twinlockhebel nur noch zur Steuerung des Dämpfers zu nutzen und mir einen zweiten, getrennten Hebel  nur für die Talas zu montieren. Rock Shox bietet ja für die Luftgabeln so ziemlich aller Varianten von Lockouthebeln an. Weiß evtl. jemand von euch ob es auch einen Lockouthebel rechts für die Talas gibt?

Dank & Gruß an die Genius Fan Gemeinde,
Danboo




PS: Hoffentlich kann ich schleunigst den Spike Claw wieder gegen den Albert tauschen, damit ich überhaupt mal einen Eindruck vom Genius in seiner natürlichen Umgebung in vollem Umfang bekomme (Schnee in rauen Mengen gehört in die Alpen)


----------



## gd_merlin (21. Januar 2010)

Hy,

bin auch grade dabei mir ein 2010ér Genius 40 zu "leisten", da mein jetziges MC40 schon 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat ... habe am kommenden Samstag Probefahrt geplant... mal schaun, das nicht so viel Schnee im Harz liegt und ich zumindest etwas fahren/testen kann.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit "schwerwiegenden" Mängeln bei der Alu-Version?

(Carbon kommt für mich nicht in Frage).

bye


----------



## csigg (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich fahre seit nem Jahr das 2009er genuis 40 und bin vollauf begeistert.
Nur hab ich dass gefühl, dass meine jucy5 bei längern abfahrten (von denen gibts bei mir im allgäu genug ;-) ) einwenig an standfestigkeit verliert. Hat von euch denn jemand schon die Bremse gewechselt, bzw. kann mir sagen ob dabei schon der wechsel zu 200er Scheiben einen unterschied macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skiking (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

auch wenn grad recht viel Schnee liegt - ich denke über ein neues Bike nach. Konkret überlege ich ob ich mir einen Scott Genius 40 Rahmen von 2009 kaufe und dazu die Fox 32 Talas 150 FIT RLC von 2010. Das Genius 40 speziell wegen des Alurahmens. Den Rest an Komponenten habe ich am alten Rad, eine komplette Sram X0 Schaltung, einen leichten DT Swiss LRS mit 240s Naben und eine Formula The-One Bremse. Was haltet ihr davon nur den Rahmen und die Gabel zu kaufen, oder würdet ihr eher ein Komplettrad kaufen? Ich denke das ich so meine Teile gut verwenden kann, die ich sonst nur bei ebay verramschen würde...

Grüße


----------



## merdle993 (22. Januar 2010)

@skiking:
würde mir an deiner Stelle ein 2009er Komplettbike zulegen und dann eventuell einzelne Teile (z.B. LRS, Schaltung eventuell Kurbel?) austauschen. Der einzelne Rahmen des Genius liegt ja auch irgendwo bei 1500 EUR und die Gabel kost auch noch 700-900 (schätze ich mal). Für rund 2300 EUR bekommt man schon das 2009er Komplettbike. Ich denke da fällt die Entscheidung relativ einfach.
Die übrigen Teile kannst ja dann noch verticken und dann hast ja noch mehr 'gespart"


----------



## Luzio (23. Januar 2010)

Das Genius ist nach wie vor eine Wucht, nur der Dämpfer macht noch immer Zicken. Spüre noch immer einen deutlichen Anschlag beim Ausfedern des Dämpfers, unabhängig von der Zugstufen-Einstellung. Bei Sprüngen und selbst bei leichtem Druck mit der Hand auf den Sattel merkt man einen harten Anschlag beim Ausfedern... sonst niemand davon betroffen?
Grüße


----------



## merdle993 (23. Januar 2010)

Servus Genius Gemeinde,

ich habe mal ne Frage zu den Modellen ab 2009 (also mit neuem Dämpfer). Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass beim Abziehen der Dämpferpumpe bis zu 2 bar Luft entweichen. Mir ist bekannt, dass Luft entweicht, aber gleich um die 10% des Dämpferdrucks.
Wie ist das bei euch? Ich bin so leider immer mit zu wenig Druck gefahren. Werde morgen meine erste Tour mit richtigem Druck machen. Bin mal gespannt wie's wird.


----------



## Bretone (23. Januar 2010)

merdle993 schrieb:


> Servus Genius Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage zu den Modellen ab 2009 (also mit neuem Dämpfer). Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass beim Abziehen der Dämpferpumpe bis zu 2 bar Luft entweichen. Mir ist bekannt, dass Luft entweicht, aber gleich um die 10% des Dämpferdrucks.
> Wie ist das bei euch? Ich bin so leider immer mit zu wenig Druck gefahren. Werde morgen meine erste Tour mit richtigem Druck machen. Bin mal gespannt wie's wird.



Wenn Du beim Aufpumpen des Dämpfers die folgende Vorgehensweise wählst dann entweichen jedenfalls bei mir keine 2 bar Druck, habe das bereits einige Male überprüft...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6171126&postcount=83


----------



## randi (24. Januar 2010)

Bretone schrieb:


> Wenn Du beim Aufpumpen des Dämpfers die folgende Vorgehensweise wählst dann entweichen jedenfalls bei mir keine 2 bar Druck, habe das bereits einige Male überprüft...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6171126&postcount=83


 Die original Scott-Dämpferpumpe hat eine Sperrvorrichtung. Diese wird  vor dem Aufschrauben und nach dem Abschrauben vom Ventil benutzt und es entweicht keine Luft.


----------



## merdle993 (24. Januar 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Die original Scott-Dämpferpumpe hat eine Sperrvorrichtung. Diese wird  vor dem Aufschrauben und nach dem Abschrauben vom Ventil benutzt und es entweicht keine Luft.



d.h, wenn bei mir Luft entweicht, dann ist irgendwas defekt? Ich traue mir schon zu die Pumpe richtig zu bedienen


----------



## arkani (27. Januar 2010)

Luzio schrieb:


> Das Genius ist nach wie vor eine Wucht, nur der Dämpfer macht noch immer Zicken. Spüre noch immer einen deutlichen Anschlag beim Ausfedern des Dämpfers, unabhängig von der Zugstufen-Einstellung. Bei Sprüngen und selbst bei leichtem Druck mit der Hand auf den Sattel merkt man einen harten Anschlag beim Ausfedern... sonst niemand davon betroffen?
> Grüße



Hört sich an als ob die Negativkammer zu wenig Druck hat.


----------



## eiri (27. Januar 2010)

Endlich dann auch meiner Laufratsatz upgrade. Eine standard DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 Laufratsatz. Habe noch nicht das gesammtgewicht gemessen, weil ich in dieser reifen noch keiner Notubes sealant gebraucht habe. Erwarte aber ungefähr 400gr leichter als die standard laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo Eiri,

die DT Laufräder würden mir auch gefallen. Hast du sie mal gewogen???


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Januar 2010)

XM 1550 = 1550 Gramm (lt. DT-Swiss). Habe als günstigsten Preis im I-Net jetzt mal auf die Schnelle 700,00 Euro gefunden. Für lediglich ein klein wenig mehr Geld gibt´s allerdings auch schon einen "handverlesenen" LRS vom Laufradsatzbauer, der dazu noch über 100 Gramm leichter ist.


----------



## eiri (28. Januar 2010)

Nein, meiner Waage habe ich auf meiner Deutsche Adresse. Ich hoffe die Laufräder dieser Wochenende zu wiegen. Von DT Swiss sollte dieser 1560 gr wiegen (steckasche). Meistens stimmt das wohl bei DT Swiss. Werde das genaue Gewicht später melden.

Ich habe verschiedene LFR combinationen überlegt, aber leichtbau ist nicht das wichtigste Argument für meiner Genius, jedenfalls etwas weniger dann bei meiner Scale. Dieser LFS ist aber Steif, relativ Leicht, UST fertig und seht gut aus. Bin nur 64kg, aber wollte nicht unter 1500 gr gehen für All Mountain.


----------



## eiri (30. Januar 2010)

Die LRS wiegt vorn 720 und hinter 840, Mit Centerlock Ring und UST Ventil 740/850. Die Avid G3 centerlock scheiben (180mm) habenauch etwas mehr gewicht. Habe die räder mit Stans Notubes sealant tubeless gemacht.

Das gesamtgewicht von meiner Genius ist jetzt 11,45 kg. Kan für mich keiner vernünftige upgrade mehr ausdenken, also das rad bleibt jetzt wie das ist.

Habe die LRS heute im Schnee geprüft und sind super:


----------



## Superbiker2001 (31. Januar 2010)

eiri schrieb:


> Die LRS wiegt vorn 720 und hinter 840, Mit Centerlock Ring und UST Ventil 740/850. Die Avid G3 centerlock scheiben (180mm) habenauch etwas mehr gewicht. Habe die räder mit Stans Notubes sealant tubeless gemacht.
> 
> Das gesamtgewicht von meiner Genius ist jetzt 11,45 kg. Kan für mich keiner vernünftige upgrade mehr ausdenken, also das rad bleibt jetzt wie das ist.
> 
> Habe die LRS heute im Schnee geprüft und sind super:


Hi
Sind das 2.4 Reifen ? Ich plane auch ein Gewicht für mein 40er für etwas über 12kr.Dann aber mt 2,4 Reifen,ich wollte keinen Carbonrahmen.Die Anbauteile sollten aber reichen.Sind diese Felgen ausreichend für einen 
Fahrer für über 80kg im wirklichen All Mountain ?
Gruß Burgi


----------



## eiri (31. Januar 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Hi
> Sind das 2.4 Reifen ? Ich plane auch ein Gewicht für mein 40er für etwas über 12kr.Dann aber mt 2,4 Reifen,ich wollte keinen Carbonrahmen.Die Anbauteile sollten aber reichen.Sind diese Felgen ausreichend für einen
> Fahrer für über 80kg im wirklichen All Mountain ?
> Gruß Burgi



Ja sind 2.4 Continental Mountainking 2.4 faltreifen. Dieser LRS is von Hersteller aus ausreichend für Fahrer bis 105 kg und für XC/All Mountain. Aber ob mann damit dann grosse jumps machen kan weiss ich nicht. Bin nur 64kg, und habe damit noch einiger reserve. Mann hat 2 Jahre Garantie au dieser Räder. Das grosste nachteil ist, das dieser LRS nur beim offizielles DT Swiss Servicecenter zu unterhalten sind, weil die Torx Nippel Werkzeug nicht zu bekommen sind für normale Kunden und Fahrradhändler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzio (7. Februar 2010)

So, meinen Dämpfer hats erwischt. Negativkammer verliert Luft - liegt wohl am Ventil, beim Abschrauben der Ventilkappe ist Druck auf der Kappe und es entweicht Luft. Daher auch meine Probleme mit der permanent zu geringen Rebound-Dämpfung. Morgen gehts zum Service - hoffentlich ist das Teil dann nicht ewig außer Gefecht... hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Scott (also wohl DT) Dämpfer-Service?


----------



## StullY (7. Februar 2010)

Laut meinem Händler würde er sofort einen neuen Dämpfer aus einem vorhandenem Bike bauen und einen Ersatzdämpfer am nächsten Tag geliefert bekommen, kein Problem! Du fährst mit dem neuen Dämpfer einfach weiter!

VG

Stully


----------



## alter-sack (7. Februar 2010)

Luzio schrieb:


> So, meinen Dämpfer hats erwischt. Negativkammer verliert Luft - liegt wohl am Ventil, beim Abschrauben der Ventilkappe ist Druck auf der Kappe und es entweicht Luft. Daher auch meine Probleme mit der permanent zu geringen Rebound-Dämpfung. Morgen gehts zum Service - hoffentlich ist das Teil dann nicht ewig außer Gefecht... hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Scott (also wohl DT) Dämpfer-Service?



Ist der Ventileinsatz ordentlich eingeschraubt oder ev locker? 
Der Ventileinsatz ist ein spezieller, von der Länge her. Hab mir von Scott einen in Reserve geholt.


----------



## Luzio (7. Februar 2010)

Wusste bisher nicht, dass ich den Einsatz selber wechseln kann. Wie gesagt, hatte bisher immer Probleme mit der zu geringen Dämpfung, es gab immer einen spürbaren Endanschlag beim Ausfedern, habe jetzt den ständigen Druckabfall in der Negativkammer bemerkt. Auch sonst war die Dämpferperformance immer mäßig (bei diversen Setups), Unterschied zwischen traction- und full-mode waren marginal, wenig Komfort, ein Umschalten kaum spürbar. Aber danke für den Tipp, werde morgen mal gleich das Ventil in Augenschein nehmen...


----------



## randi (8. Februar 2010)

Mein Dämpferservice/Reparatur hat eine Woche gedauert, gingb ratzfatz .


----------



## hummock (8. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Empfehlenswerte Adresse im Köln/Bonner Raum: Scott Reference Center Fahrradcenter Hürth



Hallo,

brauchte mal ein Schaltauge,was sie natürlich nicht auf Lager hatten, da 
die Dinger ja nie kaputt gehn
mußte also bestellt werden,okay, sagte ich am Telefon dann bestell eins.
Nein, so einfach geht das nicht.da mußte erst vorbei kommen und 
Vorkasse leisten.Wären dann 40km gewesen ums Geld hinzubringen
und 40km ums Schaltauge abzuholen plus Zeit.Wäre ja mit dem Bike
hingefahren aber das ging ja nicht
Der perfekte Service
Also über i-net bestellt und alles wird gut

MfG
Hummock


----------



## Pure-Power (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo Genius Gemeinde,

ich stehe im Moment vor einer schweren Entscheidung.
Es stehen zur Auswahl ein Genius LTD 2009 (ohne Pedale und mit XTR Kurbeln) fÃ¼r 5200â¬
Das neue Ltd 2010 - fÃ¼r 5800â¬ mit Twinloc Hebel 
Oder dann doch das etwas gÃ¼nstigere 10er 2009 fÃ¼r knappe 4000â¬ oder
das 2010 fÃ¼r ebenfalls ca. 4000â¬

Was meint Ihr? 

Zudembin ich mir bei der RahmengrÃ¶sse nicht sicher...
Ich bin 178cm gross SchrittlÃ¤nge ca. 85/86cm
Welche RahmenhÃ¶he ist hier die richtige?

GrÃ¼sse Frank


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Februar 2010)

Pure-Power schrieb:


> Hallo Genius Gemeinde,
> 
> ich stehe im Moment vor einer schweren Entscheidung.
> Es stehen zur Auswahl ein Genius LTD 2009 (ohne Pedale und mit XTR Kurbeln) fÃ¼r 5200â¬
> ...



Da DU einen :- ) hinter den Twinloc Hebel gesetzt hast: Nimm das 2010er Genius 10, sofern es Dir optisch zusagt und investiere das im Vergleich zum LTD gesparte Geld in einen vernÃ¼nftigen LRS und eine ansprechendere Kurbel  sowie evtl. diverse andere bessere Parts. 

Zur RahmengrÃ¶Ãe: bei meinen 1,81 m und 88 cm SchrittlÃ¤nge war GrÃ¶Ãe L ideal. Unbedingt Probesitzen oder -fahren!


----------



## Xtr1980 (8. Februar 2010)

Pure-Power schrieb:


> Hallo Genius Gemeinde,
> 
> ich stehe im Moment vor einer schweren Entscheidung.
> Es stehen zur Auswahl ein Genius LTD 2009 (ohne Pedale und mit XTR Kurbeln) für 5200
> ...



Grüß Gott,

zu deiner Größenwahl,
ich bin 1,84m und hab ne Schrittlänge von 91cm und fahre den L Rahmen.
Hab die Stütze auch fast ganz draußen.
Ich meine bei so einer Investition muss eine Probefahrt sein um das RICHTIGE zu finden.
Ich würde auch das Genius 10 2010er nehmen, da dir der Twinlock-Hebel anscheinend gefällt. 
Die Kohle, die du sparst investiere in einen ordentlichen LRS und du hats dann ne Menge Spaß!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Superbiker2001 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ich würde das 10er von 2009 nehmen.Für den ehemals höheren Verkaufspreis des 2009er Modells waren auch die hochwertigeren Komponenten verbaut.Das Twinlockhebelchen kann man doch für lau nachrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Februar 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würde das 10er von 2009 nehmen.Für den ehemals höheren Verkaufspreis des 2009er Modells waren auch die hochwertigeren Komponenten verbaut.Das Twinlockhebelchen kann man doch für lau nachrüsten



Diese Argumentation hat natürlich auch etwas für sich. Ich bin in meinem Posting pro 2010er Modell sicherlich auch dadurch geleitet, dass ich lieber Sram als Shimano fahre. Aber grundsätzlich hast Du recht: die Ausstattung des 2009er ist hochwertiger als beim 2010er.


----------



## Duke_do (9. Februar 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würde das 10er von 2009 nehmen.Für den ehemals höheren Verkaufspreis des 2009er Modells waren auch die hochwertigeren Komponenten verbaut.Das Twinlockhebelchen kann man doch für lau nachrüsten



Also der Hebel kostet ca 100 und dann muss auch die Gabel den Lock out unterstützen. Kostet bei Fox z.B. richtig viel Geld, rechnet sich also meiner Meinung nach nicht (habe da was von 250 von meinem Händler gehört für die Nachrüstung, wenn jemand etwas preiswertes hat, nur raus damit).

Wenn man es haben will, sollte man gleich ein 2010 nehmen, alles andere geht ins Geld.

Gruß Duke


----------



## Pure-Power (9. Februar 2010)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Also der Hebel kostet ca 100 und dann muss auch die Gabel den Lock out unterstützen. Kostet bei Fox z.B. richtig viel Geld, rechnet sich also meiner Meinung nach nicht (habe da was von 250 von meinem Händler gehört für die Nachrüstung, wenn jemand etwas preiswertes hat, nur raus damit).
> 
> Wenn man es haben will, sollte man gleich ein 2010 nehmen, alles andere geht ins Geld.
> 
> Gruß Duke



Danke für eure Antworten.
Das mit dem Twinlock nachrüsten ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen.
Laut meinem Händler ist es aber nicht möglich die verbaute Fox im 10er  umzurüsten.
Diese Funktion scheint es von Fox exklusiv nur für Scott Komplettbikes zu geben... Leider


----------



## Duke_do (9. Februar 2010)

Pure-Power schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler ist es aber nicht möglich die verbaute Fox im 10er  umzurüsten.
> Diese Funktion scheint es von Fox exklusiv nur für Scott Komplettbikes zu geben... Leider



Wende dich mal an http://www.toxoholics.de 

Die sollen den Umbau vornehmen können (laut meinem Händler soll es nicht vom Händler oder selbst gemacht werden könne, daher auch der hohe Preis).

Wenn du etwas genaues weißt, kannst du ja mal die Infos hier posten.

Gruß Duke


----------



## StullY (21. Februar 2010)

Hi all!

Habt Ihr manchmal auch den Eindruck, dass der Sattel sich ziemlich weit hinter den Pedalen sich befindert? Nur mal so gefragt?! V.a. bei Steigungen bekommt man nicht die Power drauf, finde ich z.B. beim Rotwild überzeugender!

VG


----------



## AGE73 (21. Februar 2010)

eiri schrieb:


> Endlich dann auch meiner Laufratsatz upgrade. Eine standard DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 Laufratsatz. Habe noch nicht das gesammtgewicht gemessen, weil ich in dieser reifen noch keiner Notubes sealant gebraucht habe. Erwarte aber ungefähr 400gr leichter als die standard laufräder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eiri (21. Februar 2010)

19.5 mm und ist geeignet für 2.4 Reifen. In letzte Bike Magazin (Marz) ist dieser LRS getestet. 

In dieser document oder dieser könnte man mehr lesen.

Den Conti's sind auch etwas enger als zum beispiel Schwalbes.


----------



## AGE73 (22. Februar 2010)

eiri schrieb:


> 19.5 mm und ist geeignet für 2.4 Reifen. In letzte Bike Magazin (Marz) ist dieser LRS getestet.
> 
> In dieser document oder dieser könnte man mehr lesen.
> 
> Den Conti's sind auch etwas enger als zum beispiel Schwalbes.



Hi, 

Prima, vielen Dank für die sehr ausführlichen Info´s....denke die werdens auch bei mir. 
Muß nur noch meine Mavic´s SLR loswerden, hatte mir diese für das Rad aufgehoben....sehen aber echt bescheiden auf dem Genius aus.


----------



## eiri (22. Februar 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Prima, vielen Dank für die sehr ausführlichen Info´s....denke die werdens auch bei mir.
> Muß nur noch meine Mavic´s SLR loswerden, hatte mir diese für das Rad aufgehoben....sehen aber echt bescheiden auf dem Genius aus.



Melde nur das dieser Laufradsatz Centerlock scheiben brauche. Mann soll deshalb einer Centerlock zu ISO Adapter kaufen oder andere G3 Avid Scheiben.

Viel glück mit ihre Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Februar 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> Hi all!
> 
> Habt Ihr manchmal auch den Eindruck, dass der Sattel sich ziemlich weit hinter den Pedalen sich befindert? Nur mal so gefragt?! V.a. bei Steigungen bekommt man nicht die Power drauf, finde ich z.B. beim Rotwild überzeugender!
> 
> VG



Rahmengröße zu klein gewählt?


----------



## Sickculture (23. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich habe mir ein Genius Carbon in Gr. M gekauft mit Ritchey WCS Carbon Stütze. Nur leider lässt sich die Stütze nicht ganz absenken. Ich habe nun Angst, dass sich im Sattelrohr was quetsche oder kaputt mache, bzw. ich die Stütze nicht mehr rausbekomme. Ich habe diese mit Dynamic Montagepaste für Carbon Parts eingeschmiert.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## clekilein (24. Februar 2010)

kleine Frage; hats jemand bereits geschafft ein 2009er auf 2010er twinlock umzurüsten? ich hätt für mein genius10/ltd nämlich bedarf


----------



## maibam (26. Februar 2010)

soviel ich weiß kann das nur fox selbst machen, wenn überhaupt... ist ein irre komplizierter umbau im rechten gabelholm und die ersatzteile sind nicht erhältlich (außer vl über einen speziellen händler) also wenn du wirklich umrüsten willst kannst ja statt der talas eine revelation team u-turn/ dual air dran machen und den twinloc hebel kaufen und einfach wie gewohnt bei poploc den seilzug einklemmen. gabel + hebl bekommst für 600-650 euro, die talas verkaufst halt um ein paar hunderter... wär nichtmal so tragisch (zumindest wenn du mit RS zufrieden bist... Vor und nachteile lass ich mal weg...)


----------



## brother-23 (26. Februar 2010)

Versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht deeen großen Vorteil des 2010er Twin-Lock...
na gut es wird hinten UND vorne komplett gesperrt...aber das brauch man doch allenfalls wenn man einen Straßensprint hinlegen will.
Und selbst wenn ich das wollte müsste ich am ´09er nur eben rechts einen Hebel an der Talas umlegen.
Bergauf ist doch eh meistens die Dämpfung hinten auf 95mm und vorne lass ich die Gabel offen oder allenfalls abgesenkt.
Würde nie auf die Idee kommen für sone Umrüstung richtig Geld hinzulegen.
Aber naja, Scott hat die Lösung eines (aus meiner Sicht) nicht existenten Problems geschaffen und alle die´s nicht haben brauchen es jetzt unbedingt....auch wenns ihnen voher gar nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## at021971 (26. Februar 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Eiri,
> 
> die DT Laufräder würden mir auch gefallen. Hast du sie mal gewogen???


 
Here we go!








Also 1.590 g in der Thru Bolt Variante.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich schlage mich mit dem Gedanken von meinem Cannondale Rize wieder auf ein Scott Genius zu wechseln. Vorm dem Rize hatte ich bereits ein Genius MC 30. Was mich besonders interessieren würde, ist das Verhalten vom Hinterbau, was Wippen und Pedalrückschlag angeht. Wie sieht es damit aus?

@petejupp - Du bist doch auch vom Rize wieder auf ein Genius gewechselt. Wie würdest du die Beiden im Bezug auf Sitzposition und Verhalten vom Hinterbau im Vergleich beurteilen?

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank und jetzt los.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich schlage mich mit dem Gedanken von meinem Cannondale Rize wieder auf ein Scott Genius zu wechseln. Vorm dem Rize hatte ich bereits ein Genius MC 30. Was mich besonders interessieren würde, ist das Verhalten vom Hinterbau, was Wippen und Pedalrückschlag angeht. Wie sieht es damit aus?
> 
> ...



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich in der "Position" bin, die Sitzpositionen miteinander vergleichen zu können. Bin das Rize nämlich mit der 110er Lefty gefahren, also sehr, sehr sportlich. Beim Genius empfinde ich die Sitzposition zwar auch als sportlich, man sitzt aber eher "im" Bike. Wenn ich mal von den zahlreichen Werkstattaufenthalten des Rize absehe: das Verhalten des Hinterbaus mit dem Fox-Dämpfer war vorbildlich und sehr antriebsneutral. Kein Wippen, und wenn, dann nur minimal im offenen Modus. Klarer Vorteil des Genius ist aber der verstellbare Federweg in Verbindung mit der sehr angenehmen Verstellmöglichkeit per Twinlock-Hebel vom Lenker aus.


----------



## clekilein (27. Februar 2010)

brother-23 schrieb:


> Aber naja, Scott hat die Lösung eines (aus meiner Sicht) nicht existenten Problems geschaffen



Du irrst. Ich war einer der allerersten die das neue Genius (also das 09er) hatten und wollte von Anfang an nen Remotlockout für ne Foxgabel haben; obs nun Twinlock is oder nich, mir wäre auch rechter remote 10 mal lieber als jetzt. Aber das is halt geschmackssache.



ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich schlage mich mit dem Gedanken von meinem Cannondale Rize wieder auf ein Scott Genius zu wechseln. Vorm dem Rize hatte ich bereits ein Genius MC 30. Was mich besonders interessieren würde, ist das Verhalten vom Hinterbau, was Wippen und Pedalrückschlag angeht. Wie sieht es damit aus?



Also ich bin vorm Genius Zesty gefahren, das is nochmal ne Klasse besser was Anti-Wippen angeht, weils halt nen vpp Hinterbau hat. Das hat das Genius nich, das Genius kannste wenn man es so will auf einen Eingelenker mit kompliziertem Dämpfer reduzieren. Harte Antritte im offenen 150er Modus hast du spürbare Wipptendenzen, die MIR als Straßenradsportler, jedoch nur auf Straße oder Waldautobahnen auffallen.

Im straffen Modus hast du damit keine Probleme, da is es sehr sehr neutral!
Da fahr ich sogar im Wiegetritt ohne unbedingt zum Lockout zu greifen.

Das obercoole ist am Genius, dass du da mit den beiden Dämpferkammern (eigentlich sinds ja 3, wenn ich mich nich irre?) schön an der Kennlinie rumschrauben kannst. Somit kannst du wenn dich sanftes Wippen im vollen Modus stört, eine gewisse Anfangsdegression reinpumpen...


Pedalrückschlag... ja, puh, kann ich nich viel dazu sagen, weils was is was mich überhaupt nich stört. Das Zesty wurde in der presse als sehr sehr Pedalrückschlaglastig angeprangert. Na und? dadurch geht jedenfalls keine Kraft verloren und merken tut mans eh nur auf dem kleinsten Blatt.


Thema Sitzposition:
Jedem selbst überlassen. Wirklich sportlich is die standard-konfig nicht. Ich hab nen breiten Flatbar, Barends, ne gerade Stütze und den Vorbau umgedreht bzw gewechelt. (In Zeitschriften wird das als "Racelastig, schwer kontrollierbar, Streckbank oder so tituliert)
Völliger Quatsch. Jeder Körper is anders gebaut und benötigt deshalb individuelle Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel/Stützenkombis




ultra2 schrieb:


> Vorm dem Rize hatte ich bereits ein Genius MC 30. Was mich besonders interessieren würde, ist das Verhalten vom Hinterbau, was Wippen und Pedalrückschlag angeht. Wie sieht es damit aus?



Also Cannondale baut gescheite Gabeln, aber effiziente Fullys brauchst du bei denen nicht suchen. Ich bin zwar nur die Race-Modelle gefahren, aber die waren ja schon grottig was das Wippen anging...


----------



## Superbiker2001 (27. Februar 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> Du irrst. Ich war einer der allerersten die das neue Genius (also das 09er) hatten und wollte von Anfang an nen Remotlockout für ne Foxgabel haben; obs nun Twinlock is oder nich, mir wäre auch rechter remote 10 mal lieber als jetzt. Aber das is halt geschmackssache.




So unterschiedlich sind die Anforderungen und Meinungen.Das Sperren der Gabel benötige ich im Gegensatz zur Talasverstellung so gut wie nie,eine Bedienung vom Lenker aus ist für mich nicht nötig.Wenn ich den Federweg per Hebel vom Lenker aus verändern könnte wäre das schon eher etwas für mich.


----------



## MC-10_FAN (3. März 2010)

Hey Leute,

mich würde ganz allgemein mal interessieren was ihr vom 09'ner und 10'ner Genuis haltet, die sind ja fast gleich, also an alle die Erfahrungen mit dem Rad gesammlt haben.

Das heißt wie sind die Fahreigenschaften. Bringen es die 150 mm Federweg im Traileinsatz? 

Wie Antriebneutral ist der Eingelenker oder muss man bei Treten unbedingt auf Lockout schalten? Was ja an und für sich kein großes Problem darstellt.

Wie klettern es sich mit 150 mm an der Front wenn man sie nicht absenkt. Da das Talas System für kurze, steile Rampen, meiner Erfahrung nicht so viel bringt, dauert einfach zulange.

Ich fahre eine Modell '06 von dem ich absolut begeistert bin.

Gruß Mark


----------



## cubisti (3. März 2010)

Wie klettern es sich mit 150 mm an der Front wenn man sie nicht absenkt.  Da das Talas System für kurze, steile Rampen, meiner Erfahrung nicht so  viel bringt, dauert einfach zulange.

Also ich bin der Meinung das es gerade das Talas System bringt da es einfach nur ein Klick ist und Druck auf den Lenker und der Federweg ist weniger.
Gruss Cubisti der jetzt Genius 30  2010 fährt.


----------



## Luzio (3. März 2010)

Kurze Frage zum Setup: Wie stimmt ihr den Dämpfer ab, verglichen zur aufgeklebten Vorgabe für Positiv- und Negativkammer? Suche noch nach dem optimalen (nicht zu progressiven) Setup.

Grüße
Lz


----------



## clekilein (3. März 2010)

im Wettkampf etwas weniger druck in der Negativ und etwas mehr in der Positiv. und im Groben gelände anders rum


----------



## MC-10_FAN (4. März 2010)

@cubisti

Du hast Recht, der eine Klick bringt natürlich etwas, wobei man ja immer noch zum Gabelholm greifen muss. 
Ich habe mich mit meiner Talas vertan, die ist schon etwas älter, die musste man die noch rein drehen. 1 Klick = 3 mm und das dauert schon etwas. Bei den neuern Modellen ist das natürlich nicht mehr der Fall.

Gruß Mark


----------



## StullY (7. März 2010)

heute biken gewesen, dann bei meinen eltern etwas gegessen, um ein 2 h später in einen zug richtung r zu steigen. zum bhf von meinem kaff komme ich noch ohne probleme. steig in den zug richtung r ein. dann steige ich aus, will los fahren, chainsuck im rahmen... euch schon so etwas mal passiert?

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogi6n (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mir für mein Custom Genius 2009 Carbon (Basis ist der 20er Rahmen) gerne einen King Inset gönnen. Nun hab gesehen, dass der ein 44er Maß hat.
Der Rahmen hat ja 44/50. Passt der King nun nicht oder was???


----------



## merdle993 (7. März 2010)

kurze Frage in die Runde: passt ne 203er Scheibe an die 32 Talas?


----------



## MC-10_FAN (8. März 2010)

Ja, passt. Fox Talas ist für 203 mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen.

Quelle: foxracingshox.com


----------



## merdle993 (8. März 2010)

MC-10_FAN schrieb:


> Ja, passt. Fox Talas ist für 203 mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen.
> 
> Quelle: foxracingshox.com



danke für die Info. 
Hab gestern auch schonmal geschaut aber nichts gefunden. Neuer Tag, neues Glück... bei den FAQ hab ich's dann gefunden. Zugelassen bis 205mm


----------



## maibam (10. März 2010)

nun kann ich mich auch zu den glücklichen zählen, die ein Genius ihr eigen nennen.
Allerdings habe ich probleme beim dämpfer setup.
Also zuerst die +kammer aufpumpen in meinem fall auf ca 20 bar
und dann die - auf 16bar.
ich hab im thread schon gelesen, dass wenn man dann zur kontrolle die pumpe wieder dranschraubt sich der druck ein wenig verringert und man das eben nachpumpen muss...
wenn ich jedoch die pumpe an die + kammer anschliese zeigt sie ganau 0 bar an... also hab ichs wieder vollgepumpt und mit 4 schüben war ich bei den 20bar...
ist das normal??
was mir beim vergelichen der beiden ventile aufgefallen ist, ist dass man beim - das kleine köpfchen wie auch beim normalen autoventil reindrücken kann und dann luft entweicht, beim + ist dass allerdings nicht so
hab übrigens das 2010er, falls das relevant ist...
hoffe jemand kann mir helfen...


----------



## alter-sack (10. März 2010)

hier noch einmal über das Aufpumpen des Dämpfers:




alter-sack schrieb:


> Beim Pumpen gehst Du wie folgt vor:
> 
> Am Schlauchende der Dämpferpumpe befindet sich ein ca 3cm langer Ventilaufsatz, der auf das Ventil geschraubt wird. Gleich dahinter ist eine Mutter, die beim aufschrauben und beim abschrauben an das Ventil gelöst sein muss, also aufdrehen, bis zum Anschlag, dann befindet sich diese Mutter in einer Distanz von ca 5mm vom Ventilaufsatz.
> 
> ...


----------



## maibam (10. März 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort.
allerdings klärt das nicht meine frage, warum beim wieder aufschrauben der pumpe an die + kammer kein druck mehr vorhanden ist.
ich habe den ganzen thread gelesen und habe dazu nichts gefunden...


----------



## Superbiker2001 (10. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort.
> allerdings klärt das nicht meine frage, warum beim wieder aufschrauben der pumpe an die + kammer kein druck mehr vorhanden ist.
> ich habe den ganzen thread gelesen und habe dazu nichts gefunden...




Ich glaube nicht das kein Druck mehr vorhanden ist.Wenn du die 20 bar mit vier Pumpenhüben hast dann stehen die nur im Schlauch zwischen Pumpe und Dämpfer an.Entweder du bedienst die Pumpe falsch oder mit dem Ventil im Dämfer stimmt was nicht


----------



## maibam (10. März 2010)

meine vermutung ist  eher das ventil...
die pumpe bediene ich sicher richtig. mit der negativkammer und der federgabel funktioniert es doch bestens...
also bei meinem dämpfer ist das ventil der + kammer nicht gleich wie das der - kammer
bei der + kammer ist das stiftchen in der mitte dicker und man kann es auch nicht eindrücken.
ist das schon mal wem aufgefallen? hat vl jemand lust oder gelegenheit mal nachzuschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (11. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort.
> allerdings klärt das nicht meine frage, warum beim wieder aufschrauben der pumpe an die + kammer kein druck mehr vorhanden ist.
> ich habe den ganzen thread gelesen und habe dazu nichts gefunden...



Moin!

Ich Vermute, dass du den Ventilaufsatz, nicht weit genug auf das Ventil aufschraubst. 
Wenn 0 bar im Stossdämpfer wären, würde der Hinterbau maximal einfedern.

cu
Tilo


----------



## maibam (11. März 2010)

danke für den tipp.
hab ich nochmal kontrolliert und das hilft auch nichts. das stiftchen mitten im ventil, dass sich durch die pumpe reindrücken lassen sollte, rührt sich kein bisschen
es ist aber auf jeden fall ein druck in der kammer weil ich bei 16bar in der - kammer und meinen 70 kilo der kolben etwa 8-10mm rausgezogen wird. also müsste doch in der + kammer mehr als 20bar drin sein...
also entweder das teil hat einen konstruktionsfehler oder das gehört so, dass man die + kammer nicht verstellen kann...
so der Sch***


----------



## Tilo (11. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> danke für den tipp.
> hab ich nochmal kontrolliert und das hilft auch nichts. das stiftchen mitten im ventil, dass sich durch die pumpe reindrücken lassen sollte, rührt sich kein bisschen
> es ist aber auf jeden fall ein druck in der kammer weil ich bei 16bar in der - kammer und meinen 70 kilo der kolben etwa 8-10mm rausgezogen wird. also müsste doch in der + kammer mehr als 20bar drin sein...
> also entweder das teil hat einen konstruktionsfehler oder das gehört so, dass man die + kammer nicht verstellen kann...
> so der Sch***



........hast du den Tracloc Hebel auf full Modus eingestellt?
Ansonsten bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Gewinde von dem Pumpenaufsatz, nicht weit genug auf den Ventileinsatz des Stossdämpfers dreht.
Denn wenn du mit 4 Pumpenhüben 20bar erreichst, heißt das nichts anderes als das du beim vierten Hub den gleichen Druck in der Pumpe, sowie auch im Stoddämpfer hast. Quasi ein Druckausgleich.
Pumpe nochmals über 20 bar rein und probiere die Luft mittels des Ablassknöpfchens der Luftpumpe abzulassen.
Vorher die - Kammer ablassen.

cu
Tilo

PS: Bevor du was kaputt machst oder dich verletzt suche bitte eine Scott Werkstatt auf.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (11. März 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> ........hast du den Tracloc Hebel auf full Modus eingestellt?
> Ansonsten bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Gewinde von dem Pumpenaufsatz, nicht weit genug auf den Ventileinsatz des Stossdämpfers dreht.
> Denn wenn du mit 4 Pumpenhüben 20bar erreichst, heißt das nichts anderes als das du beim vierten Hub den gleichen Druck in der Pumpe, sowie auch im Stoddämpfer hast. Quasi ein Druckausgleich.
> Pumpe nochmals über 20 bar rein und probiere die Luft mittels des Ablassknöpfchens der Luftpumpe abzulassen.
> ...




Wen er beim Aufschrauben der Pumpe 0 Bar angezeigt bekommt,der Dämpfer aber einigermaßen funktioniert,hat er genau 0 Verbindung zu seiner Positivkammer.Somit kann er weder was reinpumpen noch was ablassen.Das hätte doch eigentlich im Radladen beim einstellen schon auffallen müssen.


----------



## Tilo (11. März 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Wen er beim Aufschrauben der Pumpe 0 Bar angezeigt bekommt,der Dämpfer aber einigermaßen funktioniert,hat er genau 0 Verbindung zu seiner Positivkammer.Somit kann er weder was reinpumpen noch was ablassen.Das hätte doch eigentlich im Radladen beim einstellen schon auffallen müssen.



.....reinpumpen kann er trotzdem.
Da bei gleichem Druck in der Pumpe und Stossdämpfer, das Ventil öffnet.
Es kann auch an der Pumpe liegen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## maibam (12. März 2010)

jetzt habe ich es endlich hinbekommen.
ich hab zwar keine ahnung wie es gegangen ist aber is ja wurscht...
ich hab halt die -kammer abgelassen und die pumpe an die + kammer angeschlossen. da war halt noch gar nix. und da hab ich mit aller kraft (und das is jez nicht übertrieben...) den pumpaufsatz weitergedreht und da is das ventil dann aufgegangen und hat 23 bar angezeigt... 
also hat das ventil vermutlich geklemmt (falls das überhaupt geht) aber ich habs gleich nochmals versucht und da war dann bei weitem weniger kraft zum raufschrauben nötig...
also danke für die tipps und die hilfe!

grüße 
maibam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (12. März 2010)

siehste alles wird gut 
gruss cubisti


----------



## maibam (12. März 2010)

hast recht..
jez muss es nur mehr aufhören zu schneien damit ich endlich die erste runde drehen kann....


----------



## Tilo (13. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> und da hab ich mit aller kraft (und das is jez nicht übertrieben...) den pumpaufsatz weitergedreht und da is das ventil dann aufgegangen und hat 23 bar angezeigt...
> also hat das ventil vermutlich geklemmt (falls das überhaupt geht) aber ich habs gleich nochmals versucht und da war dann bei weitem weniger kraft zum raufschrauben nötig...
> also danke für die tipps und die hilfe!
> 
> ...



............ 
Danke Tilo .

cu + schönes WE
Tilo


----------



## eHarzer (13. März 2010)

Neuvorstellung...Hallo Genius Gemeinde.....bin ab sofort auch auf einem 2010er Genius 40 unterwegs und freue mich schon auf die ersten Ausritte und auf die Saison 2010....grüsse aus dem Harz


----------



## Armani (13. März 2010)

Moin Moin zusammen 

Ich steh kurz vor nem kompletten Neu-Aufbau eines Genius und hab jetzt den gaaanzen Thread bis hierhin am Stück durchgelesen. ^^

Jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen.

Ist die Rahmengröße M für mich mit 180cm Körpergröße, ca. 74kg und 80cm Schrittlänge richtig oder sollte ich doch lieber L nehmen?

Eigentlich wollte ich weiße Jagwire-Züge (wegen weißem Rahmen) nehmen, aber dann ist mir eingefallen, dass ja die Bremsleitungen (Marta SL Carbon) und die Züge zur Federung schwarz sind. Schwarze UND weiße Züge/Leitungen an einem Bike sehen doch sicher nicht so toll aus oder? Hat jemand Beispielbilder?
Oder kann man die Außenhülle der Züge zur Federung gegen weiße Hüllen von Jagwire tauschen? ^^

Hab hier was von nem ominösen dünneren Adapter für Umwerfer gelesen? Braucht man den zwangsläufig bei nem XT- oder XTR-Umwerfer oder reicht auch ein Aufbiegen des Umwerfers?


Schönes WE noch!


----------



## maibam (13. März 2010)

@armani:

Also wegen der rahmengröße würde ich dir auf jeden fall raten dich mal zumindest auf das rad aufzusetzen und es zu vergleichen. bei M sitzt du schon ziemlich aufrecht bei 180cm körpergröße. dafür is es hat wendiger... ich würds auch vom einsatz abhängig machen.. ob du jez mehr technische trails fährst oder doch auch viele längere anstiege..
die außenleitung des dämpfers kann man schon auftauschen, sofern die maße übereinstimmen. bei den RS Gabeln auch, bei den Fox weiß ich es leider nicht...
schwarz und weiß kombiniert is nicht so toll... da würd ich eher komplett schwarz lassen oder mir überlegen, wie ich die leitungen der maguras weiß bekomme...
zum umwerfer kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## Armani (13. März 2010)

Ein Problem weniger! Jagwire bietet auch weiße Hydraulikleitungen für Maguras an. hehe


----------



## maibam (14. März 2010)

ja dann wär das auch kein problem.. nur jede menge arbeit
und vergiss nicht dass die leitungsklemmen am genius auch schwarz sind...


----------



## eHarzer (14. März 2010)

....mache mir gerade Gedanke wo ich den Flaschenhalter anbringen kann


----------



## Superbiker2001 (14. März 2010)

Warum ? Da ist doch der Standardplatz für vorgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (14. März 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Warum ? Da ist doch der Standardplatz für vorgesehen




...gibt ja eigentlich auch nur die eine Möglichkeit der Befestigung


----------



## Armani (14. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> ja dann wär das auch kein problem.. nur jede menge arbeit
> und vergiss nicht dass die leitungsklemmen am genius auch schwarz sind...



Ich will das Bike ja sowieso komplett aufbauen, da kommts auf das Leitungen tauschen auch nicht mehr an. 

Die Leitungsklemmen kann man ja lackieren. Sind die fest am Rahmen oder kann man die abschrauben?

Und noch was zum Einsatzbereich: Meistens fahr ich eher lange relativ flache Touren (Meck-Pomm halt ^^). Aber Ausritte und Marathons in Mittelgebirgen sind auch drin. Außerdem steht in den nächsten paar Jahren ein Alpencross auf dem Wunschzettel.

Mein jetziges Bikes ist ein 17" Red Bull AL-500 auf dem ich mich eigentlich sehr wohl fühle und womit ich auch schon mehrere Marathons gefahren bin.


----------



## maibam (14. März 2010)

ja ich denk mal du hast eh spaß am herumbasteln 
ich ja auch, aber ich find schwarze leitungen jetzt auch nicht so schlimm dass ich mir die arbeit antun würde... mein rahmen ist ja sowieso schwarz 
also die leitungsklemmen müssten abnehmbar sein, sieht zumindest so aus. aber runterschrauben wollt ich sie jetzt nicht.
ich bin mit jedoch nicht sicher ob man die gut lackieren kann... bzw, muss man sie vorher bestimmt irgendwie behandeln damit das hält (kenn mich da aber nicht so gut aus  )

hast du dich schon mal in einem laden aufs bike gesetzt? außer dir kann dir nämlich niemand sagen wie wohl DU dich auf dem bike fühlst...


----------



## Armani (15. März 2010)

Ich find nur die schwarzen Leitungen auf dem weißen Oberrohr sehen irgendwie nicht so toll aus, stört ein bißchen die Optik. Und bei einem Bike in der Preisklasse sollte schon jedes Detail stimmen.

Probesitzen konnte ich leider noch nicht, hab noch keinen Laden gefunden der das Genius da hat. Nur einer wollte mal seinen Vertreter fragen ob die ein Vorführmodell haben, mal sehen was sich da ergibt.


----------



## Pure-Power (16. März 2010)

Hallo Genius Gemeinde!

Habe eben mein 10er von 2009 abgeholt!
Freue mich schon auf die erste Testfahrt...

Anbei ein Bild vom besten Stück


----------



## maibam (16. März 2010)

ich denk, dass jeder laden, der sich Scott-Händler nennen darf, zumindest ein genius in den gängigen größen M und L dahaben sollte. Also von mir aus ein Carbon modell und ein Alu modell. und auf anzahlung sollte es ja auch möglich sein, das gewünschte zu bestellen und mal probezusitzen. (is halt blöd wenn du dir nicht sicher bist das du genau in dem laden das bike kaufen willst. oder kaufst du überhaupt nur den rahmen und alle teile extra?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. März 2010)

Pure-Power schrieb:


> Hallo Genius Gemeinde!
> 
> Habe eben mein 10er von 2009 abgeholt!
> Freue mich schon auf die erste Testfahrt...
> ...



Schönes Teil! Wie die Zeiten sich doch ändern: vor ein paar Jahren musste man einer der ersten Besteller sein, um sich eines der Topmodelle sichern zu können. Heute bekommt man sogar noch ein 2009er Genius 10, obwohl der Frühling des Jahres 2010 vor der Türe steht.


----------



## maibam (16. März 2010)

kurz mal eine andere frage:
kennt jemand das Gewicht des Alu Rahmens in XL?
Lauf Scott wiegt der Rahmen inkl dämpfer 2790g. In M nehme ich an?!


----------



## Armani (16. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> is halt blöd wenn du dir nicht sicher bist das du genau in dem laden das bike kaufen willst.


Genau das ist das Problem. ^^


maibam schrieb:


> oder kaufst du überhaupt nur den rahmen und alle teile extra?


Ja alle Teile werden extra gekauft.

Hab mich jetz für Größe M entschieden, sollte bei meiner Schrittlänge (80cm) gut passen. Ein eventuell zu langes oder zu kurzes Oberrohr wird dann mit Vorbau und/oder gekröpfter Sattelstütze ausgeglichen. Aber wird schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maibam (16. März 2010)

und meinst du nicht dass es dir billiger kommen würde, ein komplettbike zu kaufen und die teile zu verkaufen, die du nicht brauchst?
wenn du bedenkst, dass der genius 40 (du hast ja weiß gesagt...) rahmen 1700 euro kostet und das ganze genius 40 "nur" einen tausender mehr.
dafür bekommst im aftermarket grad mal die gabel.
also wenn du das bike nimmst und die sachen, die dir nicht passen einfach verkaufst (oder zumindest ein paar sachen) dann kommst schon besser raus.
z.b.
gabel für 500
kurbel für 100
schaltung und schaltwerk für 100
bremsen für 100
...


----------



## NiklasJ. (16. März 2010)

ich hätte da eine frage :
wieviel mm wären gut (empfehlenswert) bei einem vorbau für mein genius zum freeriden ?
Ich bin 1,80m groß


----------



## Armani (16. März 2010)

Da müsste ich alle Anbauteile tauschen und verkaufen. Is mir zuviel Aufwand.


----------



## maibam (17. März 2010)

für kurbel, schalthebel und schaltwerk hättest schon einen käufer gefunden!


----------



## broesel_rs6 (18. März 2010)

> Da müsste ich alle Anbauteile tauschen und verkaufen. Is mir zuviel  Aufwand.


Ich habe es so gemacht und würde es jederzeit wieder so machen.

Genius 50 auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen gekauft.
Alle Teile Verkauft.
Und dann nach meinen Vorstellungen neu Aufgebaut.

Gewicht liegt bei 12,5KG und Preislich liege ich bei etwa 2500, wobei du das sicher auch unter 2000 hinbekommen kannst, kommt halt auf die Teile an, wobei besser als vorher wird es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. März 2010)

Armani schrieb:


> Hab mich jetz für Größe M entschieden, sollte bei meiner Schrittlänge (80cm) gut passen. Ein eventuell zu langes oder zu kurzes Oberrohr wird dann mit Vorbau und/oder gekröpfter Sattelstütze ausgeglichen. Aber wird schon passen.



Beim Genius ist aber m. E. nicht (nur) die Länge des Oberrohrs der kritische Punkt, sondern wie sich deine Sitzposition wegen des nach hinten geneigten Sitzrohrs darstellt. Du wärst (eventuell) nicht der erste, der sich den Rahmen zu klein gekauft hätte und zu weit hinter dem Tretlager sitzt. Dein freundlicher Scott-Händler, bei dem du den Rahmen geordert hast, würde dir doch sicher bei der Frage nach der richtigen Rahmengröße zur Seite stehen und eine entsprechende Empfehlung aussprechen. Du solltest den gut gemeinten Rat der Genius-Fahrer, auf jeden Fall Probe zu sitzen, ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broesel_rs6 (18. März 2010)

> Hab mich jetz für Größe M entschieden


Probesitzen solltest du schon, das Genius ist da etwas eigen.

Zum einen da sich die Sitzposition durch das sehr schräge Sitzrohr mit zunehmender Länge der Sattelstütze sehr Verändert.

Und zum anderen weil sich das Sitzrohr eigentlich garnicht messen Läßt.

Und die Angaben von Scott sind reine Richtwerte.

Ich bin 182cm Groß und fahre L.


PS: Da ich auch aus MV bin weiß ich wie schwer es ist einen Scott Händler zu finden, von einem Genius was da stehen sollte mal ganz zu Schweigen.


----------



## StullY (18. März 2010)

Mein Twin-Loc-Hebel ist sehr instabil! Wie kann ich ihn fixieren, dass er nicht von selber sich bewegt? 

LG

Olly


----------



## broesel_rs6 (18. März 2010)

Was genau ist den 





> instabil!


??

Die Schelle zum befestigen meinst du wohl eher nicht.

Läßt sich der Hebel nicht mehr in den jeweiligen Modis arretieren?


----------



## StullY (19. März 2010)

Richtig, das Letztere. Auf unebenen Terrain z.B. switch der Hebel in seine jeweilige Ausgangsposition. Soll ich das Ding irgendwie festdrehen? Aber wo? 

VG

Stully


----------



## homopus (19. März 2010)

würde denken das sich der zug gelängt hat, einfach mal nachstellen


----------



## Bretone (19. März 2010)

denke ich auch!
vielleicht reicht es schon wenn du den zug über das "rädchen" direkt am hebel nachziehst, ansonsten unter den ventilen am dämpfer die klappe abschrauben und dort das drahtseil wieder nachziehen!


----------



## broesel_rs6 (19. März 2010)

Ich denke auch das das gut an den Zügen liegen könnte, wobei ja bei dem ´10er Hebel die Schwierigkeit darin besteht den gleichen Widerstand bei Gabel und Dämpfer einzustellen.
Da Hilft wohl nur Probieren.


----------



## Armani (19. März 2010)

broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> Probesitzen solltest du schon, das Genius ist da etwas eigen.
> 
> Ich bin 182cm Groß und fahre L.
> 
> ...



Ja ich versuche schon noch mal auf nem komplett Bike Probe sitzen bevor ich meine Teile alle zusammenbaue.

Ist in MV zwar so gut wie unmöglich, aber da bin ich auch nur noch ca. 1 Mal im Monat. ^^ Ansonsten in Hamnurg, aber auch da ist es nicht ganz so einfach.

Und was für eine Schrittlänge hast du? Meine mit 80cm ist ja ziemlich kurz im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße...


----------



## broesel_rs6 (19. März 2010)

Meine Schrittlänge beträgt 86cm, die Stütze hat aber noch ein paar cm Luft.

Der Vorbau ist 100mm lang bei 6° Steigung und ich sitze damit sehr komfortabel.


----------



## randi (19. März 2010)

broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> Meine Schrittlänge beträgt 86cm, die Stütze hat aber noch ein paar cm Luft.
> 
> Der Vorbau ist 100mm lang bei 6° Steigung und ich sitze damit sehr komfortabel.



Dann fährste ein L oder?
Habe auch 86er Schrtittlänge bei 182 cm und bin mit L sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broesel_rs6 (19. März 2010)

Ja, Größe L.
Bin auch super Zufrieden damit, nicht zu Sportlich und auch nicht zu DH mäßig.
Genau richtig


----------



## maibam (20. März 2010)

fährt irgendwer den 2,4er fat albert am genius?
eventuell auf den ZTR flow felgen?
passt das teil in den Hinterbau?
greetz


----------



## eiri (20. März 2010)

Ich fahre Conti Mountainking 2.4. Habe ungefähr 2 cm zwischen Ketten und Reifen. Muß aber sagen das mit viel Schlamm habe ich schneller chainsuck als mit den 2.2 Reifen, weil meiner Kette etwas schneller schmutzig werd


----------



## maibam (20. März 2010)

also bei den jetzt montierten 2,25 NobbyNic habe ich bei kleinem kettenblatt und größtem ritzel weniger als 2cm platz


----------



## eiri (20. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> also bei den jetzt montierten 2,25 NobbyNic habe ich bei kleinem kettenblatt und größtem ritzel weniger als 2cm platz



Ich habe vielleicht etwas zu optimistisch geschätzt, aber nicht zu viel. Auf kleinem kettenblat ist dat exact 1.5 cm


----------



## Plastik Biker (21. März 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde! Hab euren Thraed gerade gefunden. Ich hab schon gedacht es gibt keine Geniusfahrer ausser mir. Hab zwar nur das 2008 Model, aber das schon seit 2 Jahren. Und bin damit hoch zufrieden. Hab nicht geglaubt das man an dem Teil noch was verbessern könnte. Aber die 2009 und 2010 Teile sind mal echt der Hammer.
Liegt warscheinlich daran, das bis 2008 die Rahmengeometrie klar Richtung Race ging und ab 2009 mehr Richtung All Mountain.
Wie dem auch sei, ein Rundum gelungenes Bike füer jeden Zweck.

Scott Genius MC10
Komplett XD
Fox Talas Rls32 100,120,140mm
Carbon Rahmen Gr.L bin 191cm groß und hab Schrittlänge 94cm
Gewicht 13,5 kg
Ein Bike so richtig zum Spass haben. Kann man nur empfehlen.


----------



## maibam (21. März 2010)

danke eiri dass du direkt nachgemessen hast.
Ich hab heute auch nachgemessen und der abstand zur kette beträgt nur 8mm!!! beim 2,25 nobby nic (tatsächliche breite etwa 53mm)
ich möchte auf jeden fall 2,4er raufziehen. vl sogar die fat albert.
das sollte sich wohl hoffentlich ausgehen. aber wenn ich die laufräder gegen leichtere breitere (ZTR Flow...) tauschen wollte wärs echt blöd wenns nicht geht. hab da ja gelesen, dass bei den felgen der reifen anders draufsitzt und dadurch voluminöser ist...

hier noch das foto:


----------



## Superbiker2001 (21. März 2010)

Mit nem Albert kann ich leider nicht dienen aber ein 2,4er NN is auf ner Flow 6mm breiter als ein 2,25 auf ner Orginalfelge


----------



## maibam (21. März 2010)

das is mal ein wort! thx
6mm ging ja noch...
welche originalfelge meinst du? Ich hab am 50er genius die Alex xc55 dran.. hab auch keine ahnung wie breit die innen ist... sonst muss nämlich auch ein neuer laufradsatz her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sufrocky (21. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein 2010 Genius 10 und möchte gerne beim jetzigen Schmodderwetter vorne ein Schutzblech befestigen. Kann ich die Zugführung für den Twinlock aus der Gabel problemlos entfernen oder knickt der Zug dann zu sehr ab?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Danke!


----------



## Günni0808 (21. März 2010)

@maibam: Das mit dem Fat Albert in 2.4 kansste dir sparen, denn das passt nicht. Hinterrad dreht sich dann nicht mehr. In 2,25 geht's grad noch ohne schleifen.


----------



## StullY (21. März 2010)

@ sufrocky,

ja, ich! Es geht, allerdings ist ein Kabel mit "eingeklemmt", also sehr schwierig. Außerdem eine ewige Fieselei das Ding nach dem Putzen wieder draufzumachen. Fahre deswegen seit geraumer Zeit ohne. Leider! Weil das Ding ist echt praktisch! 

VG

Olly


----------



## maibam (21. März 2010)

@günni0808: hmm... blöd. bleiben die stollen an der kettenstrebe hängen? Ich hab nur mal grob gemessen und hab an der schwinge "oben" genug platz gemessen. "unten" an der kettenstrebe ist die messung zu ungenau aber ich habe ca 65mm gemessen. Der FA sollte eig. 61-62mm breit sein. aber soweit nur die theorie


----------



## cubisti (21. März 2010)

Also ich fahr einen Rocket Ron 2.4 mit Milch auf Crossmax ST und Tubeless,der geht grad so rein an der Verbindung zw.den Kettenstreben unten ist es sehr eng und seitlich an der Kette hab ich auch grad 3 mm Platz . Aber ich hatte bis jetzt keine probleme.
Fahr das auf einem Genius 30 , 2010.

gruss Cubisti

sorry ni gedreht


----------



## Günni0808 (22. März 2010)

@maibam: schleift an der Schwinge, denn wenn du drauf sitzt verformt sich der Reifen ja auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maibam (22. März 2010)

ja dann mal danke für die infos...
dann werd ich wohl hinten die 2,25 FA draufmachen und vorne vl auf 2,4 gehn. 
greetz


----------



## Superbiker2001 (22. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> ja dann mal danke für die infos...
> dann werd ich wohl hinten die 2,25 FA draufmachen und vorne vl auf 2,4 gehn.
> greetz




Ich hab es zwar mit dem Albert noch nicht versucht aber wenn ich mir den 2,25er NN und den 2,4erNN auf dem Genius so ansehe oder zum Vergleich noch den Moutain King nehme kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen warum in den Hinterbau kein Fat Albert passen sollte.Das man nicht überall noch nen Finger reinschieben kann is klar.Wenn man sich im Schwalbe Thread umschaut und die Breiten und Höhenangaben vergleicht könnte man sogar davon ausgehen das der 2010er Albert sogar noch geringfügig kleiner ist wie der 2009 NN alles in 2,4 selbstverständlich.Wenn ich mit nem 2,25er NN noch rundrum 8-10mm Luft habe dann kann normal ein ordentlich dimensionierter 2,4er nicht schleifen,es sei denn er wäre wesentlich größer als er eigentlich sein sollte.


----------



## maibam (23. März 2010)

hätte ich auch gedacht, aber wenns schon wer vor mir probiert hat und es nicht klappt, wieso sollts bei mir anders sein. oder hat sich von 2009 auf 2010 die breite vom hinterbau verändert?
naja, ich werd mal schnell das hinterrad vom bike eines kumpel einbaun und dann hätt sich das eh geklärt... der hat den 2010 NN in 2,4... mal schaun obs passt... muss ja nicht gleich der FA sein


----------



## randi (23. März 2010)

Habe die MountainKing in 2,4" montiert und da ist hinten überall genug Platz zwischen Reifen und Schwinge, Kette ..... Wenn ich mir die Abstände bei meinem Hardtail zwischen Reifen und Schwinge ansehe, dann paßt beim Genius da noch ein Elefant durch


----------



## Xtr1980 (26. März 2010)

Ich fahre nen 2,4er Nobby und hab keine Probleme. Die Kombination zeigt eher noch die Möglickeiten auf, welche das Fahrwerk bietet...;-)


----------



## Günni0808 (26. März 2010)

Gestern bei meinem freundlichen Scott Händler zur Einweihung seiner neuen Hallen in Hürth gewesen und ein unschlagbares Angebot für diesen Samstag gesehen:

Genius 10 BJ 2009 für 1999,-


----------



## maibam (26. März 2010)

@xtr1980: welche felgen hast du verbaut?

Ich habe mich grad gefragt, ob es nicht ev. Unterschiede zwischen dem Alu und Carbon Rahmen, bzw auch noch zwischen den Modellen 09 und 10....


----------



## lemartin (26. März 2010)

Das mit Hürth ist leider ne Ente.
Es sind 2008er Genius MC10, Größe M.
Zu früh gefreut...


----------



## Xtr1980 (26. März 2010)

@ maibam: Ich fahre eine NoTubes ZTR Arch! und hab nen 09er Genius 20!


----------



## maibam (26. März 2010)

danke!
bringt mich leider nur begrenzt weiter... ideal wärs, wenn jemand mit 2010 alurahmen schon bei der reifenwahl erfahrungen gesammelt hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (26. März 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> danke!
> bringt mich leider nur begrenzt weiter... ideal wärs, wenn jemand mit 2010 alurahmen schon bei der reifenwahl erfahrungen gesammelt hätte...


Jo, beim 2010er 50er mit MountainKing 2,4" genug Platz.


----------



## cubisti (26. März 2010)

wie gesagt habs auch im 2010 Genius 30 mit Aluhinterbau und das funzt.
Mit 2.4 RoRo


----------



## Plastik Biker (27. März 2010)

lemartin schrieb:


> Das mit Hürth ist leider ne Ente.
> Es sind 2008er Genius MC10, Größe M.
> Zu früh gefreut...


 

Für das Geld kannste es aber sicher kaufen,machste bestimmt nix verkehrt. Ich weiss wovon ich rede.
Wen die Rahmengröße passt.


----------



## Norb. (29. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Genius Fangemeinde,

da von Euch wohl noch keinem folgender -> Thread <- aufgefallen ist, schreib ich's schnell nochmal hier hin:

genau dieser Vergleich zwischen dem 09er Genius 40 (Alu) und Genius 30 (Carbon) interessiert mich auch. Insbesondere bei der Steifigkeit des Rahmens und des Hinterbaus solls ja Unterschiede geben. Kann das einer der Geniusexperten mal einschätzen?
Muss man sich beim 30er Sorgen machen, wenn man z.B. oft das Hinterrad versetzt/driftet?!?

Das Genius an sich finde ich vom Konzept her ein suuuper Rad. Aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es trotz 150mm Federweg eine etwas fragile Konstruktion ist.
Wenn z.B. das Scott-Werbevideo (siehe unten ab 4:00 Full mode (150mm)) die Belastungsobergrenze darstellt, finde ich das etwas dürftig für ein Allmountain mit 150mm Federweg:






Danke & Gruß​


----------



## cubisti (29. März 2010)

was meinst du jetzt miit belastungsgrenze kann grad nicht folgen ?


----------



## biketunE (29. März 2010)

Es ist eher die Frage, welcher Einsatzzweck und welches Gewicht auf den Hinterbau lastet.

Es ist teilweise sogar verspielter, wenn der Hinterbau mitflext. Da hilft nur selber Probefahren, oder wenn man weiß, nur Touren und Marathons -> Carbon.

Wenn eher Allmountain und man weniger aufs Material achtet -> Alu.


----------



## Norb. (29. März 2010)

cubisti schrieb:


> was meinst du jetzt miit belastungsgrenze kann grad nicht folgen ?



naja, damit meine ich halt, ob das video da schon die Obergrenze zeigt, was man mit den Genius so anstellen kann?!?
Man sollte doch eigentlich meinen, dass Scott gerade in so einem werbewirksamen Filmchen mal zeigt, dass man es mit dem Rad krachen lassen kann. Aber nein, für 150mm Federweg finde ich das ziemlich behutsam...

daher die Frage: Was kann man einem Genius zumuten? Drifts? Drops bis zu welcher Höhe? etc...


----------



## Bretone (29. März 2010)

@ biketune: was fahrst du für einen Lenker an deinem Genius? sieht aus wie ein Wcs Carbon Low Rizer! ich überlege ob ich mir einen ritchey wcs carbon low rizer (15mm rise) oder carbon rizer (30mm rise) in verbindung mit dem WCS 4axis Vorbau montieren soll...

Habe ein wenig Bedenken, dass ich mit dem Low Rizer zu viel Druck auf meine Hände bekomme. Fahre die original Sattelstütze am Genius 40 2009 auf "2", also ziemlich weit ausgefahren. Andererseits würde ich natürlich gerne vermeiden, dass mit 30mm rise das Vorderrad nervös wird.

Hm! Schwierig schwierig. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr mit verschiedenen Lenkern Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Superbiker2001 (30. März 2010)

Norb. schrieb:


> naja, damit meine ich halt, ob das video da schon die Obergrenze zeigt, was man mit den Genius so anstellen kann?!?
> Man sollte doch eigentlich meinen, dass Scott gerade in so einem werbewirksamen Filmchen mal zeigt, dass man es mit dem Rad krachen lassen kann. Aber nein, für 150mm Federweg finde ich das ziemlich behutsam...
> 
> daher die Frage: Was kann man einem Genius zumuten? Drifts? Drops bis zu welcher Höhe? etc...




Was willst Du wissen ?? für einen 1,5m Drop is es ganz bestimmt das falsche Rad.Und ja,die Aluversion ist definitiv erheblich steifer,aber auch die ist beileibe kein Enduro und ist auch nicht nah drann.Für recht schnelle downhill,so den einen oder andern Sturz mit eingeplant,bist du mit der Aluversion ganz sicher besser bedient.Da wären auch sicher 2,4er Reifen die bessere Wahl.Das Rad benutzt bei mir mit koreggter Einstellung für den Einsatsbereich den gesamten Federbereich.Ich weis auch gar nicht was die ganzen Pussys bei den angeblichen Fachzeitschriften immer an dem "schwer einzusellendem"Setup rumzurnörgeln haben.Die Kerle gehen mir auf den Sack.Wenn ich das Setup des hinteren Dämpfers genau einstellen will brauche ich sowieso einen zweiten Mann.Derjenige der mit seiner Wampe auf sein Rad springt,bequem drauf abhängst,sich gekonnt runterschwingt und dann noch nebenbei den genauen Negativfederweg ablesen kann möge sich bei mir melden.Das Rad ist nicht mehr oder weniger das als für was es geschaffen wurde,für alles ein wenig aber für nichts speciell geeignet.Ich fahr mein Genius solange ich Freude darann habe und ich wüsste im Augenblick nichts warum ich jemand anderem  den Spass an diesem Rad verderben sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (30. März 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Was willst Du wissen ?? für einen 1,5m Drop is es ganz bestimmt das falsche Rad.Und ja,die Aluversion ist definitiv erheblich steifer,aber auch die ist beileibe kein Enduro und ist auch nicht nah drann.Für recht schnelle downhill,so den einen oder andern Sturz mit eingeplant,bist du mit der Aluversion ganz sicher besser bedient.Da wären auch sicher 2,4er Reifen die bessere Wahl.Das Rad benutzt bei mir mit koreggter Einstellung für den Einsatsbereich den gesamten Federbereich.Ich weis auch gar nicht was die ganzen Pussys bei den angeblichen Fachzeitschriften immer an dem "schwer einzusellendem"Setup rumzurnörgeln haben.Die Kerle gehen mir auf den Sack.Wenn ich das Setup des hinteren Dämpfers genau einstellen will brauche ich sowieso einen zweiten Mann.Derjenige der mit seiner Wampe auf sein Rad springt,bequem drauf abhängst,sich gekonnt runterschwingt und dann noch nebenbei den genauen Negativfederweg ablesen kann möge sich bei mir melden.Das Rad ist nicht mehr oder weniger das als für was es geschaffen wurde,für alles ein wenig aber für nichts speciell geeignet.Ich fahr mein Genius solange ich Freude darann habe und ich wüsste im Augenblick nichts warum ich jemand anderem  den Spass an diesem Rad verderben sollte


Genau meine Meinung 
Scott schreibt ja auch Trailbike und nicht AllDownCrossFreehatsenicht gesehen Bike.
Einfach ein Mountainbike für dass was mehr als 80% der MTBler machen.


----------



## cubisti (30. März 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Was willst Du wissen ?? für einen 1,5m Drop is es ganz bestimmt das falsche Rad.Und ja,die Aluversion ist definitiv erheblich steifer,aber auch die ist beileibe kein Enduro und ist auch nicht nah drann.Für recht schnelle downhill,so den einen oder andern Sturz mit eingeplant,bist du mit der Aluversion ganz sicher besser bedient.Da wären auch sicher 2,4er Reifen die bessere Wahl.Das Rad benutzt bei mir mit koreggter Einstellung für den Einsatsbereich den gesamten Federbereich.Ich weis auch gar nicht was die ganzen Pussys bei den angeblichen Fachzeitschriften immer an dem "schwer einzusellendem"Setup rumzurnörgeln haben.Die Kerle gehen mir auf den Sack.Wenn ich das Setup des hinteren Dämpfers genau einstellen will brauche ich sowieso einen zweiten Mann.Derjenige der mit seiner Wampe auf sein Rad springt,bequem drauf abhängst,sich gekonnt runterschwingt und dann noch nebenbei den genauen Negativfederweg ablesen kann möge sich bei mir melden.Das Rad ist nicht mehr oder weniger das als für was es geschaffen wurde,für alles ein wenig aber für nichts speciell geeignet.Ich fahr mein Genius solange ich Freude darann habe und ich wüsste im Augenblick nichts warum ich jemand anderem  den Spass an diesem Rad verderben sollte




Mal endlich ehrliche wahre Worte


----------



## cubisti (30. März 2010)

Ich versteh auch manche Fragen hier ni ob Alu oder Carbon. 
Sind doch schon zum X-ten mal erörtert worden.
Warum geht man nicht einfach zum Händler und fährt es einfach mal Probe 
und findet es dabei raus. 
Weil egal was wer wie schreibt jeder hat ein anderes empfinden was Sitzposition oder Federwegsnutzung anbelangt.

Gruss Cubisti


----------



## Duke_do (1. April 2010)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> @maibam: Das mit dem Fat Albert in 2.4 kansste dir sparen, denn das passt nicht. Hinterrad dreht sich dann nicht mehr. In 2,25 geht's grad noch ohne schleifen.



Hallo zusammen,

so, habe dann mal meine Flow mit Fat Albert 2.4 gemessen. Habe den Reifen mal auf utopische 3,5 Bar gepumt (damit nachher keiner sagt, habe aber mehr Druck und nun passt es nicht)

Der FA 2.4 ist dann 62mm bei mir auf der Flow (ist Ende 2009 gekauft, weiß nicht ob 09 oder 10 Produktion und ob es bei FA einen Unterschied gibt)

An der Kettenlinie (welche die schmalste stelle am ganzen Hinterbau ist) sind dann noch 5mm Luft zur breitesten stelle am Reifen. Passt also!

Ich hoffe mal allen ist damit geholfen und niemand muss mit dem schmalen 2.25 FA auf das mögliche Potenzial des Genius verzichten.

Grüße

Duke


----------



## merdle993 (2. April 2010)

Norb. schrieb:


> daher die Frage: Was kann man einem Genius zumuten? Drifts? Drops bis zu welcher Höhe? etc...



Ich denke mal für'n Bikepark ist das Genius nix, wenn Du darauf anspielst. Und auch die hier schon angesprochenen 1,5m Drops kannst Du sicherlich machen, aber der Spaß mit dem Genius ist dann bestimmt relativ schnell vorbei 
Wenn Du was für die härtere Gangart suchst und bei Scott bleiben möchtest, kannst ja mal das Ransom genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich denke hier kann man auch bedenkenlos auf die Carbon Version setzen.


----------



## Saubaer25 (5. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ist der verbaute LRS beim Genius 40 auch für schwere Biker(104kg) geeignet oder sollte man ihn bei o.g.Gewicht beim kauf des Bikes schon tauschen?

Gruss,
Saubaer25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (5. April 2010)

Hy Saubaer25,

ich hatte bereits zwei mal einen Laufraddefekt an der hinteren Nabe und wiege nur "90 Kg". Jedoch hab ich mir jetzt erklären lassen, dass die Konusnaben sehr gut eingestellt sein müssen, damit sie einwandfrei laufen. Und vorallem dass kein Wasser eindringt. Denn das ist der Tod einer jeden Nabe. Leider war mein Scott-Mechaniker dazu wohl nicht in der Lage. Und somit habe ich mir jetzt einen Hope II LRS bestellt.


----------



## Armani (6. April 2010)

Moin,

ich komme gerade vom Händler der mir eigentlich nen passenden Steuersatz für das Genius bestellen sollte.

Leider hatte ich es eilig und hab im Geschäft nicht in die Verpackung geschaut und musste jetzt feststellen dass der Steuersatz nicht passt.

Er ist zu klein fürs Steuerrohr.

Den hier wollte ich eigentlich haben:

Klick mich

Der müsste doch passen oder irre ich mich da!?


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. April 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist der verbaute LRS beim Genius 40 auch für schwere Biker(104kg) geeignet oder sollte man ihn bei o.g.Gewicht beim kauf des Bikes schon tauschen?


Das 40-er von der Stange ist nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Den LRS kannst ruhig behalten und würde ich später einmal tauschen. Warum sollte man an dem Teil herum pfuschen ohne es einmal gefahren zu sein? Mit diesem Rad tastet man sich so oder so erst einmal an die eigenen Möglichkeiten heran. Du wirst es aber lieben - ist eine tolle Kiste.


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. April 2010)

Bretone schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein Wcs Carbon Low Rizer! ich überlege ob ich mir einen ritchey wcs carbon low rizer (15mm rise) oder carbon rizer (30mm rise) in verbindung mit dem WCS 4axis Vorbau montieren soll...
> Habe ein wenig Bedenken, dass ich mit dem Low Rizer zu viel Druck auf meine Hände bekomme. Fahre die original Sattelstütze am Genius 40 2009 auf "2", also ziemlich weit ausgefahren. Andererseits würde ich natürlich gerne vermeiden, dass mit 30mm rise das Vorderrad nervös wird.


Wie kann man mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung eigentlich noch Trails fahren ohne mit der Nase im Dreck zu wühlen? Weit ausgefahren ist da fast ein bisserl untertrieben. Bist du dir sicher, dass du die richtige Rahmengröße hast?


----------



## Plastik Biker (7. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung eigentlich noch Trails fahren ohne mit der Nase im Dreck zu wühlen? Weit ausgefahren ist da fast ein bisserl untertrieben. Bist du dir sicher, dass du die richtige Rahmengröße hast?



Locker auf den Pedalen stehen, und nicht ständig die Wampe aufm Oberrohr ablegen


----------



## RedDevil210 (10. April 2010)

Hi! Bin seit gestern glücklicher Besitzer eines Genius 50 2010. Ist echt ein tolles Bike. 
Allerdings habe ich hier gelesen, dass man den Kolben des Dämpfers in unbelasteten Zustand fast nicht sieht. Bei mir sieht das aber etwas anders aus. Habe ein Foto davon angehängt. Am Luftdruck kann es nicht liegen, habe genau die Werte die auf dem Dämpfer stehen verwendet. Hab das mit zwei verschiedenen Pumpen überprüft. 
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit woran es liegen kann? 
Danke, LG RedDevil210


----------



## maibam (11. April 2010)

kann es sein dass du nicht im Full Travel Mode den Luftdruck eingestellt hast?
Was auch sein kann, ist dass ein Ventil (wahrscheinlich das der + Kammer) nicht aufgeht und du nur den kleinen raum zwischen ventil und pumpenkopf aufbläst... is mir mal passiert 
am besten mal beide kammern ablassen und ganz von vorne anfangen, + dann -
und darauf achten dass das ventil auch wirklich auf ist!
greetz


----------



## Superbiker2001 (11. April 2010)

RedDevil210 schrieb:


> Hi! Bin seit gestern glücklicher Besitzer eines Genius 50 2010. Ist echt ein tolles Bike.
> Allerdings habe ich hier gelesen, dass man den Kolben des Dämpfers in unbelasteten Zustand fast nicht sieht. Bei mir sieht das aber etwas anders aus. Habe ein Foto davon angehängt. Am Luftdruck kann es nicht liegen, habe genau die Werte die auf dem Dämpfer stehen verwendet. Hab das mit zwei verschiedenen Pumpen überprüft.
> Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit woran es liegen kann?
> Danke, LG RedDevil210




Ein tolles Bike ? Bist du so schon mal gefahren ? So bleiben doch höchstens 8cm Federweg übrig.Wenn beim Aufpumpen nichts schiefgelaufen ist, ist der Dämpfer defekt


----------



## RedDevil210 (11. April 2010)

@maibam: Ja ich habe den Dämpfer in Full Travel Mode befüllt. Das Ventil ist sicher offen. Sobald ich die Pumpe draufschraube zeigt er mir sofort den richtigen Druck an. Von daher muss das Ventil funktionieren.

@Superbiker2001: Natürlich bin ich schon so damit gefahren. Da es aber nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecken waren, hat der Federweg gereicht. Nur auf Dauer ist das natürlich keine Lösung - will den vollen Federweg nutzen. 

Da es sicher nicht am Aufpumpen liegt, scheint es, als ob der Dämpfer kaputt ist - toll! Na da werde ich meinem Händler mal einen Besucht abstatten und mal hören was er dazu sagt.

LG RedDevil210


----------



## maibam (12. April 2010)

ja dann is das jez echt blöd... ärgerlich!
Hoffe für dich, dass dein Händler einfach schnell einen neuen Dämpfer montiert und du nicht ewig drauf warten musst bis deiner von scott wieder zurückkommt.... 
bei dem wetter hätte man was besseres vor 
viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saubaer25 (12. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin heute das 40'er Mod.2010 mal kurz probe gefahren.Allerdings nur auf dem Parkplatz vorm Bikeladen.Das Bike hat mir von der Geometrie her sehr gut gefallen.Der Verkäufer hat in den Dämpfer über 20 Bar reingepumpt.(Ich wiege z.Z.104 kg) Ich frage mich nur ob der Dämpfer diesen hohen Druck auf Dauer aushält? Oder brauche ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?

Gruß,
Saubaer25


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. April 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Oder brauche ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?



Nein!


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. April 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> ch frage mich nur ob der Dämpfer diesen hohen Druck auf Dauer aushält? Oder brauche ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?


Servus!
Ich habe das 40-er aus dem Jahr 2009 und mache mir mal keine Sorgen. Wobei sich der Dämpfer, wie alles im Leben, irgendwann verabschieden wird. 

Geile Kiste.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. April 2010)

RedDevil210 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich hier gelesen, dass man den Kolben des Dämpfers in unbelasteten Zustand fast nicht sieht.


Servus!
So sieht meiner aus, wenn ich drauf sitze. = Sag


----------



## RedDevil210 (13. April 2010)

Hi!
Ich wollte euch ein kurzes Update zu meinem Problem mit dem Dämpfer geben.
Bevor ich den Händler aufsuche, habe ich mir gedacht, ich probiere noch mal den Tip mit dem ablassen der beiden Kammern. Und was soll ich sagen - nach dem 2ten mal ablassen und wieder aufpumpen der beiden Kammern hat es funktioniert 
Der Kolben des Dämpfers ist jetzt kaum sichtbar - also genau so wie es sein soll! 
@maibam: Nachmals vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem ablassen!

LG RedDevil210


----------



## eHarzer (13. April 2010)

...mal vorsichtig nachgefragt..... gibt es eigentlich eine Tabelle/Richtwerte oder sonstiges für die Einstellung des hinteren Dämpfers passend zum (Eigen) Gewicht


----------



## maibam (13. April 2010)

yep. steht alles auf dem dämpfer drauf!
alternativ kannst du dir auch auf der scott seite das genius handbuch runterladen.. in einem von denen stehts drin... weiß icht mehr genau.
grob zum orientieren:
bei 70kg KG 20bar in die + und 16bar in die -

@reddevil210: bitte


----------



## clekilein (13. April 2010)

es gibt von scott so ein hübsches Excel Tool, da kann man die Kennlinie sogar sehen, und quasi am Computer bereits sein traumsetup betüfteln

http://www.scottusa.com/download/09bike/SCOTT_GENIUS_Equalizer2_setup_utility_2.0.xls


----------



## eHarzer (14. April 2010)

dann werde ich mal dieses Setup probieren....Einwände

Setup: 

Talas: 60 psi

Equalizer:+ 20 bar-16 bar/75 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maibam (14. April 2010)

probieren kannst es auf alle fälle! du musst ja selbst rausfinden welches setup für deine Ansprüche am besten geeignet ist.
Ich würde persönlich ein bisschen mehr druck in den dämpfer geben. vl +22 - 17bar
und wenn du die talas mit 60 psi fährst, wirst du wahrscheinlich nur 100-110mm federweg nutzen können... wenn du aber mit dem druck zu weit runtergehst hast ein schwammiges fahrverhalten...
(deshalb hab ich mir für meine 72kg die Revelation geholt )
einfach mal herumprobieren


----------



## Saubaer25 (14. April 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> yep. steht alles auf dem dämpfer drauf!
> alternativ kannst du dir auch auf der scott seite das genius handbuch runterladen.. in einem von denen stehts drin... weiß icht mehr genau.
> grob zum orientieren:
> bei 70kg KG 20bar in die + und 16bar in die -
> ...



Hallo!
Die Tabelle geht aber nur bis 95 kg.
Gibt es eine Tabelle die über 100 kg hinausgeht damit auch Ü 100 Fahrer ein Setup hinbekommen?
Sollte es keine Tabelle geben welche Drücke würdet ihr in Dämpfer und Gabel bei 104 kg "nackisch" reinpumpen?

Gruß,
Saubaer25


----------



## clekilein (14. April 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Die Tabelle geht aber nur bis 95 kg.
> Gibt es eine Tabelle die über 100 kg hinausgeht damit auch Ü 100 Fahrer ein Setup hinbekommen?
> Sollte es keine Tabelle geben welche Drücke würdet ihr in Dämpfer und Gabel bei 104 kg "nackisch" reinpumpen?
> ...



wer lesen und probieren kann ist klar im Vorteil:  (war 3 antworten über deiner Frage)



clekilein schrieb:


> es gibt von scott so ein hübsches Excel Tool, da kann man die Kennlinie sogar sehen, und quasi am Computer bereits sein traumsetup betüfteln
> 
> http://www.scottusa.com/download/09bike/SCOTT_GENIUS_Equalizer2_setup_utility_2.0.xls



allerdings macht dieses Tool von sich aus nich mehr als 105kg mit, aber du kannst ganz einfach weiterzählen.. ein paar mehr kilo, ein bar mehr in der + und 0,8 in der - mehr...


----------



## erwin1.05b (14. April 2010)

Hallo Saubaer25,

wenn man sich die Tabelle in der Anleitung anschaut, dann bestehen zwischen den Drücken in der positiven und negativen Luftkammer und dem Gewicht ein linearer Zusammenhang. Kann man also einfach mit einem Dreisatz ermitteln:

110 kg (Du inkl. Klamotten und Equipment): 24 bar neg., 30 bar pos. Anmerkung: Die Scott-Exceltabelle hört bei 105kg auf.

Laut meinem Scott Referenzhändler (Fahrrad Wurm in Hattingen) soll Scott Fahrergewichte bis 115% vom angegebenen Höchstgewicht tolerieren (ca 109kg). Keine Ahung, ob dieses so stimmt.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. April 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Tabelle die über 100 kg hinausgeht damit auch Ü 100 Fahrer ein Setup hinbekommen?


Tabellen zum Abnehmen?


----------



## schoeppi (16. April 2010)

Hallo an die Genius-Gemeinde,
zu der ich auch bald gehören werde ;-)

Beim durchlesen der Posts bin ich jetzt ein klein bisschen versunsichert und hoffe auf Hilfe bevor es zu spät ist.

Es geht um das Thema Rahmenhöhe.
Das Verhältnis von Sattelrohrlänge zu Oberrohrlänge ist beim Genius ja ein bisschen pervers. 
Konkret: ich bin 1,91m gross und habe ein Schrittlänge von 90cm.
Daraus ergibt sich nach einschlägigen Rechnern 20 Zoll oder 50 cm.
Beim meinem noch aktuellen Giant Trance hat das 20 Zoll 49cm Sattelrohr und 610er Oberrohr. Horizontal gemessen, also analog der Angabe auf der Scott-Seite.

Wenn ich das so beim Genius auch haben will, und das will ich weils mir gut passt,
dann ist das Rahmenhöhe L. Beim Genius aber nur noch 47,5cm Sattelrohr.
Die Stütze also raus bis zur Marke 2.
Und so kann man laut dem ein oder anderen hier nicht mehr fahren. (z.Bsp. lt. Tiroler1973)
Nur, nehm ich ein XL und gewinne dabei 2.5cm Sattelrohr bekomme ich gleichzeitig
ein 640er Oberrohr. Und das ist mir definitiv zu lang, das will ich nicht fahren.

Also, was ist nun richtig?
Oder geht das Genius für mich aufgrund der Geometrie gar nicht und ich muss bei
meinem Trance bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maibam (16. April 2010)

also ich bin 190cm groß bei etwa 91cm schrittlänge und fahr das genius 2010 in XL. alles andere wär schwachsinn. ich hab beim probefahren (in größe L) schon gedacht mich hauts hinten runter  weiter als zur markierung 4-5 würde ich nicht gehen weil du dann echt  arg weit hinten sitzt.
Ich habe beim XL die sattelstütze bis zur markierung 6 rausgezogen und den sattel recht weit nach vorne geschoben und es passt jez gut. 

Also nimm das XL und mach den sattel ganz vor. bringt ca 1,5cm zur "normalposition". wenn das nicht reicht, kannst eine sattelstütze nehmen, die "gerade" endet, also nicht nach hinten gekröpft ist (weißt was ich meine?) damit bist dann schon insg. ca. 3cm weiter vorne und dann müssts doch passen.


----------



## schoeppi (16. April 2010)

Hey Maibam,

ich weiss was Du meinst, Setback 0, Sattel ganz vor etc.
Genau mit diesen Kniffen hab ich versucht mein Giant Anthem "kürzer" zu bekommen.
Nur um festzustellen das es im Vergleich zu meine Trance doch zu lang ist.
Das Anthem war XL, das Trance L.
Wie gesagt, mich schreckt das 640er Oberrohr brutal ab beim XL.

Abgesehen davon ist es doch Wurst ob ich die Sattelstütze 2,5cm weiter rausziehe oder das Sattelrohr 2,5cm länger ist. Die Sattelstütze ist doch nur eine Verlängerung des Sattelrohrs, macht doch keinen Unterschied.
Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?


----------



## StullY (16. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung ja, weil Du die gekröpfte Sattelstütze brauchst, um beim Genius hinter die "Peladerie" zu kommen. Der einzige Nachteil beim Genius finde ich, dass man nicht so schön "rund" treten kann, das ist beim Rotwild X1 sehr viel besser. Deshalb habe ich auch den Sattel selber soweit es geht in die hintere Position geschoben. Seitdem bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden mit dem runden Tritt und mit dem Bike ausgesöhnt, zumal der Schwerpunkt schön hinten ist und ich mit dem Hinterreifen nicht durchdrehe!!! 

VG

Stully


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. April 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Also, was ist nun richtig?


Servus!
Ich fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 1,80m ein Rad in Größe L. Auf meiner ersten Testfahrt hatte ich ein M und da taten mir nach 30 Minuten die Gelenke weh und ich bin mit dem Sattel so weit hinten raus, dass ich fast über den Ritzeln gesessen bin. Ich habe nun bei dem L Rahmen zusätzlich einen langen Vorbau. Kurz gesagt: Ich hab die total gschissenen Körpermaße mit langen Oberkörper und kurzen Beinen.

Ausgehend von meiner Größe kann ein L nicht für dich passen. Mein Freund ist auch 1,90 und der hat ebenfalls XL. Wenn ich neben dem fahre siehts aus als würd der Papa mit dem Sohn eine Spazierfahrt machen.

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, solltest eine Testfahrt machen.


----------



## Bretone (16. April 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Also, was ist nun richtig?
> Oder geht das Genius für mich aufgrund der Geometrie gar nicht und ich muss bei
> meinem Trance bleiben?



Hallo Schoeppi,

ich bin 1,91 bei Schrittlänge 91,5cm und fahre ein XL mit dem ich ausgesprochen zufrieden bin. Kleiner dürfte es bei mir keinesfalls sein. 

Gruß


----------



## biketunE (16. April 2010)

Wie im Eingangspost geschrieben, dass Genius ist etwas tückisch in der Größenwahl.

Bei mir: 187cm, 92,5cm Schrittlänge, Größe XL!


----------



## schoeppi (17. April 2010)

Klar, ne Testfahrt wäre natürlich optimal, nur geht das leider nicht.
Es gibt hier im Umkreis keinen Scott Händler bei dem das machbar wäre.
Ich konnte eines in Grösse L im Laden testen, wobei das nicht mehr als ein erster Eindruck ist. In XL stand keins zur Verfügung.
Ich war ja auch immer der Meinung XL Räder fahren zu müssen.
Bis ich eben bei meinem Trance festgestellt habe das ich mich auf dem L wesentlich wohler fühle.
Und wie gesagt, die Oberrohrlänge des Trance in L ist gleich mit dem Genius in L.

Gut, es ist jetzt bestellt in L und dann mache ich die Testfahrt eben nach dem Kauf.
Werde die Laufräder meines Hardtails reinstecken und probieren.
Sollte es wirklich nicht passen kann ich es ja immernoch zurückschicken.
Der Vorteil bei Online-Kauf. ;-)

2340,00 EUR war übrigens der Kurs für das Bike, falls sich jemand für sowas interessiert. Den Namen des Shops gebe ich gerne durch. Sehr nett und Kompetent.


----------



## brother-23 (19. April 2010)

Mich interessiert immer noch die korrekte "Nullung" des Dämpfers:
werden die Stellrädchen jetzt im "-" oder im"+" Anschlag angeglichen?
Mir kam es sovor als hätte User biketunE nach Einwand von User Superbike seine Meinung geändert. Gibt es von DT swiss eine verbindliche Anweisung?


----------



## Sickculture (19. April 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Pflege: mein Genius 2009 macht seit neustem leichte Knarzgeräusche auf Zug im Bereich der Wippe. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr gelegendlich die Lager schmiert? Oder sind das Industrielager, die keine Schmierung benötigen?


----------



## clekilein (19. April 2010)

Meine lager sind seit einem reichlichen Jahr immer noch ruhig (ich war so mit der erste, der das neue genius hatte) 

Zur Nullung: du drehst auf maximalen Rebound, also geringste Dämpfung, also 12 oder so und nullst bzw 12telst dann die Rädchen.

So mache ichs, der Fahrradladen und so hats mir der Scottvertreter persönlich gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (19. April 2010)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Pflege: mein Genius 2009 macht seit neustem leichte Knarzgeräusche auf Zug im Bereich der Wippe. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr gelegendlich die Lager schmiert? Oder sind das Industrielager, die keine Schmierung benötigen?


Servus!
Ich schmiere die Gelenke nach jeder Feuchtreinigung mit WD40. Im Manual wird Teflonspray empfohlen. Ohne dieser Schmierung habe ich ebenfalls ein Knarrzen. Mein Freund hat dieses Knarrzen nicht, schmiert auch nicht und wir haben das Rad beim selben Bikehändler zusammen bauen lassen. Scheint irgendwie ein individuelles Problem zu sein.


----------



## Sickculture (19. April 2010)

danke... werde ich mal machen und auch die Drehmomente im Anschluss kontrollieren.


----------



## brother-23 (19. April 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> Meine lager sind seit einem reichlichen Jahr immer noch ruhig (ich war so mit der erste, der das neue genius hatte)
> 
> Zur Nullung: du drehst auf maximalen Rebound, also geringste Dämpfung, also 12 oder so und nullst bzw 12telst dann die Rädchen.
> 
> So mache ichs, der Fahrradladen und so hats mir der Scottvertreter persönlich gezeigt.



Max Rebound wäre beide voll auf "-" ??  Also minimale Zugstufendämpfung! So hat es Dir Scott gezeigt? Bitte um Bestätigung!

 Ich würde vom Gefühl her eher von min Rebound, also voll auf "+" einstellen
Mir kommt das logisch vor weil so beide Ventile max. geschlossen sind.
Von diesem Punkt aus die Dämpfung gleichmäßig zu verringern macht für mich den meisten Sinn als von offenen Ventilen aus gleichmäßig zuzudrehen da der Schließpunkt unterschiedlich sein könnte.

Hat noch jemand mal seinen Händler gefragt?


----------



## clekilein (19. April 2010)

brother-23 schrieb:


> Max Rebound wäre beide voll auf "-" ??  Also minimale Zugstufendämpfung! So hat es Dir Scott gezeigt? Bitte um Bestätigung!
> 
> Ich würde vom Gefühl her eher von min Rebound, also voll auf "+" einstellen
> Mir kommt das logisch vor weil so beide Ventile max. geschlossen sind.
> ...



Ja, is komisch, is aber so. wenn ich beide voll auf drehe also niedrigste dämpfung stehen beide genau auf 12 und wenn ich die voll zudrehe sind die ein wenig unterschiedlich. 

Wie gesagt, so hats mir der Scottvertreter gezeigt.


----------



## brother-23 (19. April 2010)

Bei mir standen beide weder in der "-" noch in der "+" gleich...
Hab ne mail an DT Swiss geschickt...


----------



## brother-23 (19. April 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Hi
> Woher hast du diese Information? Ich kenne mich leider nur mit Motorradgabeln aus.Bei denen ist es anders,der Anschlag "Zugstufe ganz auf" interessiert nicht,es wird immer in Klicks oder Zahlen von "ganz zu Richtung auf" gemessen.Ich hab nun fünf Scottsämpfer gesehen wo die Einstellung der beiden Rädchen immer rechtsrum,also Richtung +,im Anschlag dieselben Zahlen zeigten.Dann ist die Zugstufe ganz zu.Wenn ich in Richtung - drehte bis zum Anschlag waren beide Rädchen um eine Zahl versetzt.Es wäre doch recht seltsam wenn DT-Swiss bei allen fünf Dämpfern,als bei 100%,die Rädchen nicht an die richtige Position montiert hätten
> Gruß Burgi



Diese Meinung ist nicht uninteressant...


----------



## zioken81 (20. April 2010)

hey leute!
hab mir ein ein genius 50 von 2009 gekauft.. super teil!

hab aber ein paar fragen.

was tun wenn der equalizer mal kaputt geht? kann ich zur notlösung wirklich kein anderes system von einem anderen hersteller nehmen?
wie lange wartet man bis der EQ repariert wird?

was haltet so ein EQ normalerweise aus und was kostet er wenn man ihn einzeln kauft?
hab durch googeln keinen shop gefunden der einen verkauft...

meiner meinung ist das scott ein super bike, gut durchdachte geometrie,super design,leicht usw. nur die sache mit dem EQ macht mir ein wenig sorgen..


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. April 2010)

zioken81 schrieb:


> ... und was kostet er wenn man ihn einzeln kauft?


Irgendwo habe ich mal was von 700,- Bananen gelesen. Ich glaub das war in der Bike einmal. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher.

Wegen dem "Urgeil": Ein ausgezeichneter Allrounder das Genius. Empfehlenswert, wenn man ein Rad mit großer Bandbreite sucht. Wenn man aber den Einsatzbereich genau definiert gibt es in den jeweiligen Kategorien besseres.

Wenn der Dämpfer hin ist, hast ein Problem.


----------



## brother-23 (20. April 2010)

So, habe Antwort von DT Swiss bezüglich des Dämpfers bekommen:

"           Die Verstellräder der Zugstufendämpfung werde von uns Werkseitig/Serviceseitig so voreingestellt, dass bei gleicher Einstellung an den Rädern ein möglichst gleichmässige Zugstufendämpfung an beiden Kammern gewährleistet ist.
Genauer Informationen über den Ablauf und das Einstellverfahren kann ich Ihnen hier aber nicht geben.
Sollten sie Problem mit Ihrem Dämpfer haben, so bitte ich Sie sich an eines unsere Service Center zu wenden."


Sprich, jeder Dämpfer wird wohl auf dem Prüfstand eingestellt.
Komisch ist dann natürlich die Aussage des Scott-Mitarbeiters ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zioken81 (20. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich mal was von 700,- Bananen gelesen. Ich glaub das war in der Bike einmal. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Wegen dem "Urgeil": Ein ausgezeichneter Allrounder das Genius. Empfehlenswert, wenn man ein Rad mit großer Bandbreite sucht. Wenn man aber den Einsatzbereich genau definiert gibt es in den jeweiligen Kategorien besseres.
> 
> Wenn der Dämpfer hin ist, hast ein Problem.



700!! auweh!

dann hoffen wir mal das er ewig hält =)

hat jemand mit dem dämpferservice erfahrungen gemacht?
wenns nicht den ganzen sommer dauert dann wäre es ja gleich wenn er mal kaputt geht..


----------



## merdle993 (20. April 2010)

zioken81 schrieb:


> wenns nicht den ganzen sommer dauert dann wäre es ja gleich wenn er mal kaputt geht..



Warum denn immer gleich vom worst case ausgehen??? Wieso hast Du dir das Genius dann gekauft, wenn Du jetzt schon Angst hast, dass der Dämpfer einen Defekt erleidet?
Ich hab schon einiges zum Genius (auch ältere Modelle gelesen) und kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass einem mal der Dämpfer übern Jordan gegangen ist.
Ich denke mal, wenn man in gewissen Abständen (etwa 2-3 Jahre) einen Service machen lässt, dann hebt das Teil auch.
Beim neuen Dämpfer (ab 2009er Modellen) steht ab und zu mal der Kolben zu weit raus. I.d.R. wird das aber relativ schnell behoben. Sicherlich, wenn man im Frühjahr seinen Dämpfer zur Wartung schickt, dann muss man mit längeren Wartezeiten rechnen, weil ja dann jeder Hinz und Kunz seine Sachen zur Wartung schickt. Aber das kann man ja eintakten, wann man seinen Dämpfer zum Service schickt.


----------



## zioken81 (20. April 2010)

merdle993 schrieb:


> Warum denn immer gleich vom worst case ausgehen??? Wieso hast Du dir das Genius dann gekauft, wenn Du jetzt schon Angst hast, dass der Dämpfer einen Defekt erleidet?
> Ich hab schon einiges zum Genius (auch ältere Modelle gelesen) und kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass einem mal der Dämpfer übern Jordan gegangen ist.
> Ich denke mal, wenn man in gewissen Abständen (etwa 2-3 Jahre) einen Service machen lässt, dann hebt das Teil auch.
> Beim neuen Dämpfer (ab 2009er Modellen) steht ab und zu mal der Kolben zu weit raus. I.d.R. wird das aber relativ schnell behoben. Sicherlich, wenn man im Frühjahr seinen Dämpfer zur Wartung schickt, dann muss man mit längeren Wartezeiten rechnen, weil ja dann jeder Hinz und Kunz seine Sachen zur Wartung schickt. Aber das kann man ja eintakten, wann man seinen Dämpfer zum Service schickt.



DankE!das beruhigt mich!

naja,anfangs wollte ich ja ein canyon,aber mit körpergrösse und SL zwischen S und M wollte ich ein bike im shop kaufen und testen..

beim scott war es halt Liebe auf den ersten Blick


----------



## hoschi23 (21. April 2010)

merdle993 schrieb:


> ......Ich denke mal, wenn man in gewissen Abständen (etwa 2-3 Jahre) einen Service machen lässt, dann hebt das Teil auch.....



Ich hab noch en altes Genius Modell und bei dem sollte laut Handbuch alle 100Std. bzw. 1 x jährlich ein Service durchgeführt werden was bei meinem Dämpfer auch nötig war. Aber wie gesagt das war bei dem alten Modell.

Von daher sollte einem im Vorfeld schon klar sein das man keinen anderen Dämpfer am Genius verbauen kann (unabhängig vom Service, denn andere Dämpfer müssen dort als auch mal hin  )  

Das neue Modell soll ja ein gutes Bike sein....deshalb wünsch ich euch viel Spaß damit.


----------



## clekilein (22. April 2010)

brother-23 schrieb:


> So, habe Antwort von DT Swiss bezüglich des Dämpfers bekommen:
> 
> "           Die Verstellräder der Zugstufendämpfung werde von uns Werkseitig/Serviceseitig so voreingestellt, dass bei gleicher Einstellung an den Rädern ein möglichst gleichmässige Zugstufendämpfung an beiden Kammern gewährleistet ist.
> Genauer Informationen über den Ablauf und das Einstellverfahren kann ich Ihnen hier aber nicht geben.
> ...




mir hat der scott vertreter gesagt, die sind bei der auslieferung alle schlampig eingestellt, und der fahrradladen soll hier nachbessern bzw die kunden anhalten das zu tun... naja wie dem auch sei


----------



## Dusterx (22. April 2010)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage zum Genius. Was bekommt man denn noch für ein 2009er Genius 50 in "L"mit gerade mal 120 Km Laufleistung - dem entsprechender 1A Zustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maibam (22. April 2010)

1500


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich habe das 40-er aus dem Jahr 2009 und mache mir mal keine Sorgen. Wobei sich der Dämpfer, wie alles im Leben, irgendwann verabschieden wird.


So, jetzt kann ich mir Sorgen machen. Mal sehen was hin ist.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (23. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann ich mir Sorgen machen. Mal sehen was hin ist.




Und ????????


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. April 2010)

Servus!
Kommt heute erst zum Händler. Die Positivkammer kann den Druck nicht mehr halten. Fällt immer auf 17 Bar ab. Mal sehen, wie es dann weiter geht. Eigentlich erwarte ich mir da Garantieleistung, weil das Teil noch kein Jahr alt ist.


----------



## clekilein (23. April 2010)

Dichtungen, Lager, Bremsbeläge, Ketten ...


Ich wünsch dir viel Glück


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. April 2010)

... inwischen ist es eigentlich fast normal geworden, dass für's Biken im Monat der obligatorische Hunderter drauf geht.

Manchmal überleg ich mir wieder ein bisserl abzurüsten und auf normaleres Material zu wechseln und normalere Wege zu fahren. Der Fahrspaß wird eigentlich recht teuer erkauft. 

Wobei: Es ist schon geil. ... so lange man es sich halt leisten kann bzw. will.


----------



## Plastik Biker (23. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... inwischen ist es eigentlich fast normal geworden, dass für's Biken im Monat der obligatorische Hunderter drauf geht.
> 
> Manchmal überleg ich mir wieder ein bisserl abzurüsten und auf normaleres Material zu wechseln und normalere Wege zu fahren. Der Fahrspaß wird eigentlich recht teuer erkauft.
> 
> Wobei: Es ist schon geil. ... so lange man es sich halt leisten kann bzw. will.


 
Dann geht der Huni für einen anderen Blödsinn drauf!!
Dann schon lieber für ein schickes Bike!


----------



## ultra2 (23. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... inwischen ist es eigentlich fast normal geworden, dass für's Biken im Monat der obligatorische Hunderter drauf geht.



Aber nur fürs Saufen nach den Touren. 

Scott ist sehr schnell und kulant im Abwickeln von Garantiefällen. Wäre für mich auch ein Grund wieder Scott zu fahren.


----------



## Dusterx (27. April 2010)

Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Wechsel vom 2009er Genius50 zum 2009er Genius 30?

Gruß und danke für eure Meinung

Stefan


----------



## eHarzer (27. April 2010)

....mal ne Frage zur ersten Inspektion....worauf muss man achten....was muss/kann gemacht werden....selber machen oder lieber zum Händler...Fragen über Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (27. April 2010)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> ....mal ne Frage zur ersten Inspektion....worauf muss man achten....was muss/kann gemacht werden....selber machen oder lieber zum Händler...Fragen über Fragen


Händler -  damit erübrigen sich die anderen Fragen.


----------



## Günni0808 (27. April 2010)

Noch mal das Thema 2.4 Fat Albert hinten. Habe jetzt ausgiebig mit zwei verschiedenen Felgen (21mm) getestet. Passt zwar, aber in manchen Fahrsituationen sehr eng, so dass die Schwinge schnell Lack lässt. Zumal ja auch noch ein wenig Dreck dazukommen könnte. Bei Carbonmodellen würde ich das auf gar keinen Fall machen. Und die Aluschwingen mögen das auf Dauer auch nicht. Zumal der der 2.25 nicht wirklich viel schlechter ist.


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,
kann mir bitte vom alten Genius was zur Zugverlegung sagen?

Hab es auseinander und bin mir grad nicht sicher, wo In der Mitte in den Befestigungen welcher Zug nach hinten läuft...

HR Bremse Links, Mitte Dämpferverstellung, Zug zum Schaltwerk rechts?
 Habe-mobil unterwegs-auch kein Bild gefunden.

Besten Dank!
Sun909


----------



## ultra2 (5. Mai 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir bitte vom alten Genius was zur Zugverlegung sagen?
> 
> Hab es auseinander und bin mir grad nicht sicher, wo In der Mitte in den Befestigungen welcher Zug nach hinten läuft...
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oben auf dem Unterrohr links Bremse und rechts der Zug zum Schaltwerk. Dazwischen der Zug zum Dämpfer. Unterhalb des Unterrohrs der Zug zum Umwerfer.

Habe ein Bild gefunden





Grüße aus dem sonnigen Köln
Jens


----------



## schoeppi (6. Mai 2010)

So, mein 40er ist da und ich hab die erste Fahrt hinter mir.
L ist völlig richtig für mich, auch bei 1,91m Körpergrösse.
Glück gehabt! ;-)

Hab lediglich den 90er Vorbau gegen einen 100er getauscht und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Der 90er war auch nicht wirklich falsch. Mit dem 100er fühl ich mich vor allem bei abgesenkter Gabel wohler, woran auch immer das liegt.

Einziges Manko an dem Bike:
im Traction Modus spüre ich ein leichtes Wippen beim treten, kommt mir stärker vor als im offenen Modus.
Da bin ich vielleicht auch etwas überempfindlich da mein Trance da vorbildlich war,
da gabs das garnicht.


----------



## clekilein (6. Mai 2010)

da hast du noch zu wenig Zugstufe, der Tracloc braucht relativ viel dämpfung.

Perfekte Größe L bei 1.91?? Puh, das glaub ich dir nich wirklich.

Ich bin genauso groß (ja, ok Proportioinen können Stehts unterschiedlich sein) und fahre die XL.


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Mai 2010)

... kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Ich bin im Vergleich ein Zwerg mit 1,80 und fahre L.


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oben auf dem Unterrohr links Bremse und rechts der Zug zum Schaltwerk. Dazwischen der Zug zum Dämpfer. Unterhalb des Unterrohrs der Zug zum Umwerfer.
> Habe ein Bild gefunden
> 
> ...



perfekt! Auch noch eines von vorne bei dir vorhanden (Lenker und Co?)...?

Bevor ich wieder Ärger wg falscher Zugverlegung kriege 

besten dank!


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2010)

So sah es original aus, bevor Lenker und Vorbau getauscht wurden. Quasi Originalzuverlegung. Ich glaube es ist sinnvoll, die Züge immer um das Steuerrohr zu verlegen. Sie scheuern dann weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (7. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> im Traction Modus spüre ich ein leichtes Wippen beim treten, kommt mir stärker vor als im offenen Modus.
> Da bin ich vielleicht auch etwas überempfindlich da mein Trance da vorbildlich war,
> da gabs das garnicht.



Moin!

Stell etwas mehr Zugstufe am rechten Rädchen nach, bis die Dämpfung sowohl im Fullmodus, als auch im Tractionmodus "synchronisiert" ist.

cu
Tilo


----------



## schoeppi (7. Mai 2010)

Was ist "etwas"? Ein, zwei Stufen? 
Ich hab bis dato beide gemeinsam nachgedreht, synchron sind sie also.
Aber in jedem Fall ei guter Ansatz, danke dafür.

Auch bei mir sind die Rädchen unterschiedlich voreingestellt.
Also wenn beide ganz auf sind zeigt das eine 12 und das andere 2.
Das hab ich aber berücksichtigt, behalte auch beim drehen die 2 Stufen unterschied bei. Sollte das gleiche sein wie wenn ich sie löse und richtig justiere.
Hätte ich schon gemacht, habe aber keinen passenden Torx zur Hand.

Noch ein Wort zu Grösse.
Vor dem Genius hatte ich bisher 5 andere Bikes, davon 4 in Grösse XL. Das waren dann 22 Zoll. Auf keinem davon hab ich mich richtig wohl gefühlt.
Erst das Trance in L hat mir richtig gepasst, bin damit letztes Jahr über die Alpen gefahren und die Welt war zum ersten Mal in Ordnung.
Kein Gebastel mit Sattelstützen ohne Setback, kürzeren Vorbauten, Lenker mit mehr Kröfpung und was ich nicht noch alles versucht habe zuvor.
Damit war das Trance also quasi die Referenz für mich was die Geometrie angeht.
Das Genius wäre in XL noch länger geworden als alle Bikes zuvor, die mir alle nicht gepasst haben, wärend die L Grösse mit dem Trance identisch ist.
Mit den Vorzeichen MUSSTE ich ja L nehmen, ansonsten hätte ich ja all meine Erfahrungen ignoriert. Macht Sinn, oder?


----------



## Tilo (7. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was ist "etwas"? Ein, zwei Stufen?
> Ich hab bis dato beide gemeinsam nachgedreht, synchron sind sie also.
> Aber in jedem Fall ei guter Ansatz, danke dafür.



.........nach Gefühl  und Gehör.........
Das "gemeinsame" einstellen der Zugstufeneinstellschrauben bedeutet nicht, dass auch beide Zugstufen die gleiche Menge an Öl durchfließen lassen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Superbiker2001 (7. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was ist "etwas"? Ein, zwei Stufen?
> Ich hab bis dato beide gemeinsam nachgedreht, synchron sind sie also.
> Aber in jedem Fall ei guter Ansatz, danke dafür.
> 
> ...



Wenn du die passende Rahmengröße alleine nur von der Länge des Oberrohres abhängig machst und diese Länge von Rad A nach Rad B transferierst macht das Sinn.



Schau mal nach wenn beide Zugstufen ganz zu sind,dann passt die  Einstellung sicher überein.Zug und Druckstufen Einstellungen werden  immer von ganz zu nach Richtung "auf" gemessen.Etwas anfälliger gegen  Wippen wirst du sowieso duch die schlechte Gewichtsverteilung auf deinem  Rad sein.Bei der kleinen Rahmengröße und dem Sattel sehr weit raus hast  du sehr viel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad


----------



## schoeppi (7. Mai 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Wenn du die passende Rahmengröße alleine nur von der Länge des Oberrohres abhängig machst und diese Länge von Rad A nach Rad B transferierst macht das Sinn.


 
Nun, da die Bikes sich sehr ähnlich sind macht das glaube ich Sinn.
Das Trance hat in L ein 1,5cm längeres Sattelrohr, also nicht wirklich die Welt.
Auch der Rest der Geometrie ist ähnlich.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (7. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nun, da die Bikes sich sehr ähnlich sind macht das glaube ich Sinn.
> Das Trance hat in L ein 1,5cm längeres Sattelrohr, also nicht wirklich die Welt.
> Auch der Rest der Geometrie ist ähnlich.




Is ja okso.Du hattest in deinem ersten Post in diesem Thema Fragen zur Größe des Rahmens und wollest ein paar Meinungen dazu hören.Du hast mehr als ein halbes dutzend Meinungen gehört.Alle die ähnlich groß sind wie du fahren ein XL,alle die deutlich kleiner sind (ich auch mit 182cm) fahren ein "L".Wenn du so zufrieden bist ist doch alles bestens.Die Nachteile die die Sache so hat wie zuviel Gewicht hinten und schnell steigendes Vorderrad am Anstieg kannst du aber nicht wegleugnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, hast ja recht, es kamen viele Antworten.
Nur ist mir halt mit "ich bin 1,91m und fahre XL" nicht wirklich geholfen, mir fehlt da das warum. Und erklärt hats leider keiner.

Auch ist mir noch immer nicht klar wieso ich durch weiteres rausziehen der Sattelstütze weiter nach hinten komme. Der Abstand zum Tretlager ist doch bei mir
gleich, egal bei welcher Rahmenhöhe. Nur das Verhältnis Sattelstütze zu Sattelrohr ändert sich. Da der Hinterbau auch gleich lang ist ergibt sich exakt die gleiche Sitzposition über dem Hinterrad. Der Unterschied ist nach vorne. Das XL ist länger, d.h. man sitzt gestreckter. Das ist natürlich dienlich fürs klettern. Aber, zumindest für mich, weniger komfortabel.


----------



## Plastik Biker (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin auch 191cm und fahre Größe L. Bei XL war mir auch das Oberrohr zu lang. Das am Berg steigente Vorderrad, kann man sehr gut mit der Gabelabsenkung verhintern.
Ich muss allerdings sagen,das der Rahmen am 2008 Model größer ist als am 2009 oder 2010.
Aber ist halt alles Geschmacks Sache. Wichtig ist einfach das man sich Beim Fahren Wohl fühlt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Kommt heute erst zum Händler. Die Positivkammer kann den Druck nicht mehr halten. Fällt immer auf 17 Bar ab. Mal sehen, wie es dann weiter geht. Eigentlich erwarte ich mir da Garantieleistung, weil das Teil noch kein Jahr alt ist.


Der Dämpfer wurde auf Garantie getauscht. Da nach einer Woche der Dämpfer noch nicht da war wurde dem Händler verständlich gemacht, dass ich am Wochenende fahren will. ... er hat dann einen aus einem Testrad ausgebaut und bei mir eingebaut.
Eigentilch gut, aber ohne Kopfstand meines Freundes wäre wohl nichts gegangen.


----------



## Günni0808 (9. Mai 2010)

@Tiroler:

Ab einem Verkaufswert von 2500,- bist du doch Scott-Owner und hast jederzeit das recht auf ein Ersatzrad, wenn deines kaputt ist. Soll heißen, einfach den Scott Händler darauf festnageln, denn daran hat er sich zu halten, da es ein Verkaufsargument und schlussendlich ein Preisargument darstellt.


----------



## mossoma (9. Mai 2010)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> @Tiroler:
> 
> Ab einem Verkaufswert von 2500,- bist du doch Scott-Owner und hast jederzeit das recht auf ein Ersatzrad, wenn deines kaputt ist. Soll heißen, einfach den Scott Händler darauf festnageln, denn daran hat er sich zu halten, da es ein Verkaufsargument und schlussendlich ein Preisargument darstellt.


 
Woher hast du die Information?


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Kann man das auch irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## Günni0808 (10. Mai 2010)

Von meinem Scotthändler. Dieser musste bei Scott mich als Käufer anmelden und danach bin ich direkt von Scott angeschierben worden. Darin wurden mir alle Eckdaten mitgeteilt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Mai 2010)

Servus!
Habe ich nicht bekommen. Bin aber im Endeffekt doch nicht ganz unzufrieden. Leider ist es halt so, dass ohne Druck nichts geht. Aber danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde mal nachfragen. Die Kiste hat mehr als  2500,- gekostet.


----------



## mossoma (12. Mai 2010)

Meine Frau und ich sind seit einer Woche auch stolze Besitzer eines Genius 20 und 15.
Wurde mir vom Scott Händler in OÖ auch nicht gesagt.
Wenn jemand mehr weiss gebt uns bitte Bescheid.

Verkaufe Cube AMS WLS 100 Baujahr 2009  15 Zoll rot weiss
Fixpreis 1000 Euro


----------



## Nikolaj83 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle Genius Freaks,

habe mich entschieden jetzt auch ein Genius Freak zu werden.
Morgen steht erstmal eine Probefahrt auf dem 40 odell 2009 an.
Kann mich aber nicht so richtig für ein Modell entscheiden.
Zur Auswahl stehen das 40 von 2009, das 40 von 2010 oder das Limited.

Bei dem Limited mache ich mir allerdings sorgen wegen des Carbon Rahmens.
Der Vorteil bei dem Limited ist natürlich das Gewicht. Irgenwie muss man die Berge ja hoch kommen.
Der Nachteil ist, das Carbon nicht sehr Stabil zu sein scheint und es schnell mal kaputt gehen kann.
Kann mir jemand mal einen Tip geben?

Edit: Das Genius 40 von 2009 könnte ich für 2500 haben.
        Das Genius 40 von 2010 kostet mich 2800.
        Und das Genius Limited 2010 ist wohl ausverkauft so wie es                   aussieht. Zumindest in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Mai 2010)

... beim Limited würde ich mir Sorgen um meine Geldbörse machen.

Von der Optik her empfinde ich das 2009-er 40-er fescher. 

Wegen Carbon: Ist ne Glaubensfrage. Ich persönlich vermeide diesen Werkstoff da ich auf Trailabfahrten doch des öfteren stürze und mein Rad hat inzwischen 2 Dellen die bei Carbon wohl einen Rahmentausch mit sich brächten. ... zumindest hätte ich bei Carbon ein schlechtes Gefühl.


----------



## schoeppi (14. Mai 2010)

Bei Bedarf nenne ich Dir gerne einen Händler bei dem Du das Genius 40 2010 für
2350,00 EUR bekommst.

Ansonsten sprechen für das 2010er die Kurbel, Laufräder und Bremsen.
Daher auch das etwas geringere Gewicht.
Optik ist natürlich wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Knackologe (14. Mai 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, v.a. wenn das Genius 40 dort auch noch lieferbar ist. Scheint nämlich im Moment schon Engpässe zu geben...


----------



## schoeppi (15. Mai 2010)

Hier gibts die Bikes:
http://www.bunnyhop.de/

Sind sehr nett die Jungs, nur telefonisch nicht leicht zu erreichen, im Dauerstress.
Am besten E-Mail schicken.

Lieferbar ist das Bike, ich hab meins jedenfalls schnell bekommen.


----------



## Nikolaj83 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute, hab mir jetzt tatsächlich das 40 von 2009 gekauft.
Bin damit echt zufrieden. Naja, Dämpfer muss noch perfekt eingestellt werden.
Aber ansonsten.....
Bin auch gleich ne kleine Tour gefahren und war echt beeindruckt was für ein Speed an damit draufbekommt


----------



## mossoma (15. Mai 2010)

Und ich nenne euch einen Händler wo es das Genius 20 Modell 2010 für 3090 Euro gibt. Ihr müsst besser handeln


----------



## mossoma (15. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf nenne ich Dir gerne einen Händler bei dem Du das Genius 40 2010 für
> 2350,00 EUR bekommst.
> 
> Ansonsten sprechen für das 2010er die Kurbel, Laufräder und Bremsen.
> ...


 

2150 Euro in Österreich


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Mai 2010)

... ich hÃ¤tte das 40-er in Innsbruck auch gÃ¼nstiger bekommen als â¬ 2350,-.


----------



## mossoma (15. Mai 2010)

Ja wir Österreicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (15. Mai 2010)

Was Ihr euch immer Sorgen um eure Carbonrahmen macht, der Carbonrahmen is relativ dickwandig. und ein Duell mit meinem XTR Bremshebel hat er gewonnen. Der XTR Bremshebel musste danach "eingeliefert" werden, und zwar in die Tonne.


----------



## Jimmy82 (15. Mai 2010)

nabend !

wo solls denn ein Genius 20 Modell 2010 für 3090 Euro geben ??
hab auch interesse an nem Genius.

bin aber auch unsicher wegen der größe bzw. der oberrohrlänge.
ich bin 1,92m und habe eine schrittlände von 94,5cm.
daher ein XL, aber mit der oberrohrlänge ??

gruß, jimmy


----------



## maibam (15. Mai 2010)

mit der oberrohrlänge solltest du eig. kein problem haben. die ist beim genius eh etwas länger als bei den meisten anderen bikes in dieser kategorie. 
Auf jeden fall das XL und auf jeden Fall probesitzen!
lg


----------



## Knackologe (16. Mai 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> Und ich nenne euch einen Händler wo es das Genius 20 Modell 2010 für 3090 Euro gibt. Ihr müsst besser handeln



Wo denn?


----------



## Jimmy82 (16. Mai 2010)

ich fahr momentan ein Giant Anthem in L.
Möchte aber definitiv weg von der Race-Geo und das Genius hat mich voll überzeugt.
ich mache mir halt auch wegen der extremen Länge von 640cm des Oberrohrs Gedanken.


----------



## biketunE (16. Mai 2010)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> ich fahr momentan ein Giant Anthem in L.
> Möchte aber definitiv weg von der Race-Geo und das Genius hat mich voll überzeugt.
> ich mache mir halt auch wegen der extremen Länge von 640cm des Oberrohrs Gedanken.



es sind keine 64cm!

gemessen xl, horizontal wie üblich: 61cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maibam (16. Mai 2010)

ja da hast schon recht. es is sicher sportlicher als manche anderen bikes. aber aufrecht sitzen wirst bei 640mm wahrscheinlich nicht können... 
Ich finds gut so wie es is!


----------



## maibam (16. Mai 2010)

61cm sinds beim L
64cm beim XL
Steht ganz klar in der Tabelle auf der Scott Homepage. Also wenn die sich vermessen/verschreiben würd mich das schon wundern. aber selbst nachgemessen hab ich jez auch nicht..


----------



## Jimmy82 (16. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich mir die Geo-Daten bei Scott ansehe, hat das XL 640mm und das L 610mm.

Aufrecht will ich jetzt nicht total sitzen, halt nur mit mehr Komfort als auf meinem Anthem in L bei meiner Größe.
Ich hoffe das wird bei nem Genius in XL der Fall sein.
Aber am besten ist da wohl echt die Probefahrt. Hoffe diese kann mir ein örtlicher Händler in XL ermöglichen können.
Was wäre denn ein guter Preis für ein Genius 20 2010 bei nem deutschen Händler, ohne jetzt nach Österreich zu müssen??

Gibt es eigentlich einen nennenswerten Vorteil von der HMX zur HMF Carbonfaser ??

gruß


----------



## biketunE (16. Mai 2010)

Wurde in diesem Thread schon mehrmals geschrieben, dass die Geo-Angaben seitens Scott anders gemessen werden.

XL hat ein Oberrohr von 61cm nachgemessen. L ist dementsprechend kürzer.


----------



## Jimmy82 (16. Mai 2010)

und wie werden die Sachen bei Scott gemessen ??
also ist das eigentliche Rohr 61cm oder die horizontale ??

vielen dank !


----------



## biketunE (16. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> es sind keine 64cm!
> 
> gemessen xl, horizontal wie üblich: 61cm



siehe zitat


----------



## StullY (16. Mai 2010)

Hello! 

Mal was ganz anderes. Wir sind, glaube ich, aller einer Meinung, dass Twin-Loc wirklich eine sinnvolle Option darstellt.  Allerdings funktioniert das Teil bei mir nicht richtig, ich war schon zwei Mal beim Händler, jetzt klickt es wieder nicht so richtig. 
Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Gibt es vielleicht einen Trick oder etwas zu beachten?


----------



## StullY (16. Mai 2010)

Nachschlag:

Welches Schutzblech verwendet Ihr? Das neue SKS-Dingens geht wohl gar nicht.... 

VG


----------



## biketunE (16. Mai 2010)

Überprüfe mal die Schrauben am twinloc, die Untere ist gerne zu stramm angezogen.

Ansonsten schauen, ob der Zug vom Dämpfer oder von der Gabel hängt.


----------



## biketunE (16. Mai 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> Nachschlag:
> 
> Welches Schutzblech verwendet Ihr? Das neue SKS-Dingens geht wohl gar nicht....
> 
> VG



Oldschool shockboard? Am Besten Keines, Schutzfolie schützt zumindest das Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Mai 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> Allerdings funktioniert das Teil bei mir nicht richtig, ich war schon zwei Mal beim Händler, jetzt klickt es wieder nicht so richtig.


Wenn es nicht klickt meinst du, dass sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr schließen läßt? Wenn ja: Bei mir war das deshalb weil im Dämpfer zu wenig Luft war, und deshalb zu viel Sag hatte. Zu wenig Luft, weil Dämpfer defekt. -> Austausch des Dämpfers war die Folge. Seitdem funktionierts wieder normal.


----------



## StullY (16. Mai 2010)

@bikeTune:

Tja, fahre ich ja gezwungener Maßen, ich habe nach den Touren keinen Hunger mehr, weil ich soviel Dreck fresse, keine Sicht, weil die Brille verschmiert ist und ein verstopften Abfluss, wenn ich mich dusche...
Das Blech passt wegen dem Twin-Loc nicht! Es muss doch was geben! ;-)

@ Michael
Das mit dem Dämpfer werde ich mal prüfen, vielen Dank!

VG, Olly


----------



## Nikolaj83 (16. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, hab da mal ne Frage.
Ich weiß, diese Frage wurde wahrscheinlich schon oft diskutiert aber trotzdem.
Und zwar halte ich Ausschau nach neuen Laufrädern für mein Forty.
Würde sozusagen gerne ein Gewichtstuning machen.
Habe mir dazu schon mal den Veltec Laufradsatz XCR-Pro angeguckt. 1360g insgesamt ist ja schon ne Hausnummer.
Die Frage ist: Gibt es noch etwas leichteres auf dem Markt?
                     Und sind die Veltec auch stabil genug?
Zur Not habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich für gröberes Gelände oder auch kleine Sprünge, meine standart Laufräder drauf machen könnte?
Mich würde einfach mal eure Meinung interessieren welcher LRS der beste ist wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Niko


----------



## maibam (16. Mai 2010)

was willst du mit einer 18mm XC und Marathon Felge auf einem 150mm All Mountain?
Leicht is es, aber ich würd den nicht fahren wollen. außer du wiegst 50kilo und perfekte fahrtechnik.
stabiler wäre da sowas in richtung 
Dt swiss 240s mit notubes ztr nach wahl (Arch, Olympic, Flow)
Sapim X-ray Speichen und alu nippel.
bist je nach felge bei 1400 bis 1500g
und preislich bist auch noch darunter...


----------



## Nikolaj83 (17. Mai 2010)

Gut dass wir drüber gesprochen haben.

Bin da noch voll der Noob.
An DT Swiss hab ich auch schon gedacht.

50Kilo wieg ich nicht gerade und meine Fahrtechnik ist auf jeden Fall noch ausbaufähig

Kann man die nur im Internet bestellen, oder gibt es auch Dealer welche DT Swiss im Angebot haben?
Hab bis jetzt noch keine gesehen im Shop.


----------



## clekilein (17. Mai 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> *was willst du mit einer 18mm XC und Marathon* Felge auf einem 150mm All Mountain?
> ...
> Dt swiss 240s mit notubes ztr nach wahl (Arch, *Olympic*, Flow)
> Sapim X-ray Speichen und alu nippel.
> ...



 Die Olympic is genau das, was du beschrieben hast.

Also ich sags mal so, je nach dem du wiegst kann man beruhigt runter gehen vom Gewicht. Wenn du leicht bist, kannst du zur Alpine greifen, 19mm (Nachfolger der Olympic) wenn du schwerer bist und es auch gern mal mit deinem Alugenius krachen lässt dann empfehle ich dir die Flow Felge. Die is schön breit und somit hast du viel stabilisierung für breitere Reifen.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> Wurde in diesem Thread schon mehrmals geschrieben, dass die Geo-Angaben seitens Scott anders gemessen werden.
> 
> XL hat ein Oberrohr von 61cm nachgemessen. L ist dementsprechend kürzer.


 

Hm, dann hab ich mich genauso vermessen wie die Scott-Leute,
mein L-Rahmen hat auch die angegebenen 61cm.


----------



## Jimmy82 (17. Mai 2010)

würd auch gern mal wissen was denn jetzt richtig ist und wer mal wirklich einen XL Rahmen gemessen hat und vor allem wie die SCOTT Leute denn messen ??

nochmal zur Carbonfrage: 
Unterschiede zwischen HMX und HMF ???


Gruß


----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2010)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> würd auch gern mal wissen was denn jetzt richtig ist und wer mal wirklich einen XL Rahmen gemessen hat und vor allem wie die SCOTT Leute denn messen ??
> 
> nochmal zur Carbonfrage:
> Unterschiede zwischen HMX und HMF ???
> ...




Also ich habe sowohl L wie auch XL Rahmen vermessen, bzw. kann ich dies gerne am WE mit dem L nochmals machen.

Aber allen ernstes, ich schreibe hier bereits zum X-ten Mal das ich es weiß, dass sollte ausreichen mir zu glauben. Vielleicht hilft dir auch der Eröffnungspost von mir, der bzgl. der Geometrie Einiges erläutert.

Momentan habe ich nur ein XL Alu aus 2009 hier. Und wenn ich da Mitte-Mitte (Steurrohr-Sattelstütze) Messe, und das Horizontal mit einer Wasserwaage, komme ich niemals auf 64cm. Selbst wenn ich die Wasserwaage weglasse 

Das Genius ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem Hardtail oder normalem Fully. Der Sattelrohrwinkel ist wesentlich flacher wie bei anderen Rahmenkonzepten. Dadurch wird das Oberrohr länger, daher stimmt die allgemeine Aussage, dass das Genius eher gestreckt ist schon.
Man muss aber aufpassen, wenn eine 400mm Stütze auf Anschlag draußen ist wandert man extrem weit nach hinten, zu sehr hinters Tretlager. Als Enduro toll, aber als Sport-Allmountain schlecht.

Allerdings wären 64cm Länge wie ein Scale in XXL (bzw. gleichlang). Ich bin das Scale in XL gefahren, für mich als 187er ^^ viel zu groß. Wie ein Schiff auf wilder See, welches Schiffbruch erlitten hat. (Sattelrohr beträgt da 55cm !! )

Noch ein Anhaltspunkt: Christoph Listmann (Redakteur Bike, Testcenterleiter) fährt das Genius in XL bei 188cm.


Ich glaube das sollte genug sein. Ansonsten einfach das Bike probefahren. Jeder Scotthändler sollte das bieten können.


Unterschied der Fasern liegt im Gewicht, die höherwertigeren Fasern sind wesentlich teurer und daher nur in den Topmodellen. Außerdem wurden, zumindest vor ein paar Jahren, die Rahmen vor dem lackieren gewogen. Somit hat man beim 10er einen leichteren Rahmen wie beim30er. Ich jedoch würden den Schweren bevorzugen, der Carbonrahmen des Genius ist ziemlich auf Leichtbau gemacht. Wenn man dann auf die 100kg zugeht wird der Hinterbau ziemlich weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy82 (17. Mai 2010)

Danke nochmals für die großzügige Ausführung.
Es ist ja nicht so dass ich das nicht glaube, oder anzweifele.
Ich wollt nur mal wissen wie denn Scott misst, um auf solche werte zu kommen.

Aber die Probefahrt ist halt unerlässlich...

gruß


----------



## schoeppi (17. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> Man muss aber aufpassen, wenn eine 400mm Stütze auf Anschlag draußen ist wandert man extrem weit nach hinten, zu sehr hinters Tretlager.


 
An der Stelle hast Du einen Denkfehler drin.

Es ist komplett egal ob die Sattelstütze bei einem L-Rahmen 2,5cm
weniger rausgezogen ist als bei einem XL-Rahmen. Nichts anderes 
passiert wenn die gleiche Person die Stütze identisch einstellt.
Du sitzt in beiden Fällen gleich weit hinter dem Tretlager.
Nur das Verhältnis zwischen Stütze und Sattelrohr verändert sich, NICHT die Gesamtlänge und damit auch NICHT die Position des Sattels.

Bei beiden Grössen sind die Kettenstreben gleich lang, das heisst das Bike wird nach hinten weder länger noch kürzer.
Es legt in der Länge nur nach vorne zu.

Auch ich werde heute abend nochmals messen.


----------



## maibam (17. Mai 2010)

@ clekilein:
ups. ich meinte die alpine statt der olympic... hatte es falsch in erinnerung.
also mit steigender breite und stabilität hätten wir arch dann alpine dann flow.
wobei am all mountain natürlich die flow das rennen macht. is halt "leider" so ca. 150g schwerer.
also in einem laden haben die normal nur die systemlaufräder. aber wenns ein guter laden is, können sie das alles bestellen und einspeichen. aber kostet wahrscheinlich mehr als wenn mans im internet bestellt und dann von einem kollegen, der sich auskennt, die speichenspannung usw kontrollieren lässt.


----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> An der Stelle hast Du einen Denkfehler drin.
> 
> Es ist komplett egal ob die Sattelstütze bei einem L-Rahmen 2,5cm
> weniger rausgezogen ist als bei einem XL-Rahmen. Nichts anderes
> ...




Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, allerdings wenn man mit einem Lot misst, sieht das Ganze wieder anders aus.

Natürlich ist die Stütze nur eine Verlängerung, allerdings ist das Sattelrohr beim L und XL auch unterschiedlich. Die angegebenen 73,5° des Sitzrohrwinkelwinkels sind ebenso fraglich, gab hier im Forum deshalb auch einige Diskussionen. Wo werden diese gemessen und er müsste unterschiedliche sein (vergleicht man ein S mit XL Rahmen z.B.).

Ich meine mit einem Lot den Abstand zum Tretlager gemessen zu haben und einen Unterschied bei gleicher Höhe gemessen. Das werde ich bei Zeit gerne nochmal machen, in diesem Punkt bin ich mir nichtmehr 100% sicher.


Lässt man den Punkt des Tretlagers mal außen vor:

Man muss die Gewichtsverteilung betrachten, sitzt man beim L Rahmen 10cm vor der Hinterradnabe und beim XL ebenso, dann habe ich trotzdem beim XL eine ausgewogenere Verteilung auf beide Räder.
Bei einer ausgefahrenen 400mm Stütze sitzt man auf dem L Rahmen für ein Allmountain meiner Meinung zu weit hinten.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> Lässt man den Punkt des Tretlagers mal außen vor:
> 
> Man muss die Gewichtsverteilung betrachten, sitzt man beim L Rahmen 10cm vor der Hinterradnabe und beim XL ebenso, dann habe ich trotzdem beim XL eine ausgewogenere Verteilung auf beide Räder.
> .


 
Da gebe ich Dir jetzt wieder recht. 
Wobei das konkret bedeutet das man durch das längere Oberrohr
mehr Gewicht auf die Arme und damit nach vorne verlagert.
Und das ist wiederum Geschmackssache ob man das will.

Unabhängig von dem ganzen Oberrohrlängenthema hab ich mir meine eigene Methode entwickelt um herauszufinden ob ein Bike mir passt oder nicht.
Manche Hersteller geben eine sogenannte "Effektive Cockpitlänge" an.
Das ist die Länge von der Aufnahme des Sattels an der Satteltütze bis
zur Klemmung des Lenker, also ein Mass inkl. Vorbau.

Wie schon erwähnt war mein Trance für mich der Wohlfühl-Massstab.
An diesem Bike habe ich diesen Wert mal gemessen, waren glaube ich 72,5cm.
Im Winter hatte ich mir ein billiges Hardtail für Schmuddelwetter zugelegt, in XL mit 55er Sattelrohr. Trotz des 100er Vorbaus kam es mir aber kurz vor. Beim nachmessen kam dann schnell raus das mir 2 cm fehlten. Also habe ich mit einem längeren Vorbau korrigiert und gut wars.

Beim Genius hab ich sofort gemessen und es fehlte 1cm zum Trance.
Das war der 90er Vorbau statt des 100ers. Der ist jetzt drauf und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## StullY (17. Mai 2010)

Ich werde mein Schutzblech dahingehend bearbeiten, dass es passt. Ich werde störende Teile versuchen herauszuschneiden. 
Hat jemand schon einen gangbaren Weg in diese Richtung eingeschlagen?!

VG
Stully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy82 (17. Mai 2010)

ich werd dann wohl zum Genius 20 greifen wenn es soweit ist.

Weiß denn jemand, was in Sachen Genius 2011 passiert ???
Würd mich doch sehr interessieren !

Was darf man denn an Rabatt in % ca. bei der Verhandlung mit dem Händler erwarten ??

Gruß


----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2010)

Scott hat sehr lange Lifecycles für ihre Modelle. Die Rahmen sind so aufwendig konstruiert und herzustellen, da wird so schnell nichts Neues kommen.

Kandidat Nr. 1 wird das Ransom sein... nur was da kommt? Mehr Federweg oder eher Richtung Genius? 
Kandidat Nr. 2 Scale.

Daher wird nichts neues beim Genius kommen. % kommt auf dein Verhandlungsgeschick an, allerdings geht da bei Scott nicht viel. Suche dir lieber ein Händler, der dir ein Topservice bietet.

Testbike, verschiedene Setups (Sattel, Vorbau), top eingestelltes Bike, Körpervermessung etc...
Bringt mehr wie ein paar % mehr gespart!


----------



## Jimmy82 (17. Mai 2010)

ja das hört sich vernünftig an.
Bin nur momenta noch etwas ratlos wie ich dann den TOP-Händler vom 0815 unterscheiden kann.
Aber das wird sich vielleicht schnell von selbst klären, wenn die Händler sowas anbieten nehm ich an.

Das es keine Komplettüberarbeitung gibt ist klar.
Ab wann werden denn die Designs und die Austattungen für 2011 bekannt ?

Warum hat Scott beim Genius eigentlich auf so Sachen wie "tapered-Steuerrohr" "X12-Stechachse" oder Pressfit-Lager verzichtet ??
Oder sind das nur Spielereien die niemand braucht ??

Gruß


----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2010)

Hm das Einzigste was du mitbringen musst ist Zeit und ein Auto - und dann einfach 2-3 HÃ¤ndler abklappern. Dann wirst schnell erkennen, welcher kompetent ist und welcher nicht. Und da dann auch raushÃ¶ren was geht.

Designs und Ausstattungen werden im August bekannt, vorab eventuell ein paar Bilder. Jedoch wird sich da auch nicht viel tun, 10fach ist eher uninteressant.

Gabeltechnisch bleibt alles beim Alten, einzig wenn du die neue Sram mÃ¶chtest. Wobei Shimano bis auf 10fach auch gleich bleibt.

Design wird sich nur leicht anpassen mit Farben, so wie 2009 auf 2010.

Wieso nun kein taperedsteerer, X12 und Pressfit...
Lass mich Vermutungen aufstellen:

Das Alu Genius hat teilweise bessere Steifigkeitswerte wie ein 301 (vor Mk8). Wieso brauche ich eine umstÃ¤ndlichere X12 Achse (mit umstÃ¤ndlicher meine ich Komponentenauswahl, unkompliziertere Wechsel auf andere LaufrÃ¤der)?

Taperedsteerer wÃ¤re schwierig gewesen zu integrieren mit dem Monocoque Steuerkopf. Bzw. noch aufwendiger. 2009 wurde das Oberrohr, Steuerrohr und Unterrohr ohne Ã¤uÃere SchweiÃnaht als ein Monocoque als Alu mittels hydroforming hergestellt. Gab es meines Wissens bisher kaum bzw. nicht. (2010 mittlerweile auch Ã¤uÃere SchweiÃnaht).

Ich denke Scott hat abgewÃ¤gt. Mache ich einen extrem aufwendigen und eigenstÃ¤ndigen Hauptrahmen, der einen sehr steifen Lenkkopf hat, oder mache ich einen einfacheren Rahmen und nehme einen tapered. 
Kostet der Rahmen in der Herstellung 500â¬ ohne taperedsteerer, pressfit und x12 (lizenzgebÃ¼hren?!), mit aber 550â¬ wird eben abgewogen.
Gewichts- und Steifigkeitstechnisch hat das Genius keine dieser Neuerungen nÃ¶tig. Einzig eventuell die Carbonvariante, die spÃ¼rbar weicher ist als das Alu. Das liegt aber an den hervorragenden Werten der Aluvariante und des geringen Gewichtes des Carbonrahmens.

Einzigst Pressfit, wobei das Tretlager extrem filigran von unten "angeflanscht" wird, wÃ¼rde Sinn machen durch dieses extrem breite Unterrohr.

Canyon macht es vor, teilweise wirklich effizientes Design - keine auÃergewÃ¶hnliche Rahmenformen (bis auf Querschnitte), konservativ und trotzdem leicht und steif. 
Ein Problem gibts eben bei dieser Rahmenform, keine Differenzierung, kein auÃergewÃ¶hnliches Design. Und genau damit Punkten Hersteller wie Scott, Specialized & Co!


----------



## Jimmy82 (17. Mai 2010)

@biketunE:

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine ultraschnellen und ausladenden Erläuterungen.
Echt Gold wert !! Danke !

Tja die alte Diskussion Carbon / Alu.

Durch den Test der BIKE ist man ja eher auf den Alutrip gekommen.
Wobei mir die Carbonsache schon sehr gefällt.
Ist es denn wirklich auf den Trail auch spürbar schwammiger, oder fällt es nur im direkten Vergleich auf; sprich wenn ich nur auf nem Carbon unterwegs bin vermisse ich auch nichts an Steifigkeit ?

Ich liebäugele wie schon erwähnt mit einem Genius 20, welches dann noch nach und nach Teileupgrades bekommen soll (Laufräder 1500-1600gr, XTR Kurbel, X.0, Syntace-Parts, ...)

Alternativ wäre halt das Genius 40 zu holen und direkt bis auf die Gabel zu schlachten und komplett neu zu bestücken.

Was fährst Du denn und warum ?

Gruß


----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2010)

Na kein Problem, wenn ich dadurch einem Biker zum Genius verhelfen kann - dann gerne! Toller Rahmen den man gefahren haben muss.

Der Carbonrahmen fuhr sich für mich (3 Wochen lang ausgiebig getestet) toll. Allerdings wiege ich fahrfertig 77kg. 

Lenkkopf hatte ich kein Unterschied ausmachen können, da merkt man eine Steckachse beim Bremsen mehr. Aber selbst das, die neue Revelation ist so steif, da merkt nur Nuancen.

Tretlagersteifigkeit eindeutig das Alu steifer. Hier muss man jedoch auch sagen,
dass man schon einige Watt treten können muss, um diesen Unterschied zu merken (damit meine ich nicht die Steifigkeit wenn man im Wiegetritt mal 50m sprintet, sowas halte ich für irrelevant).

Hinterbausteifigkeit eindeutig das Alu steifer. Jedoch gefiel mir teilweise das Fahrverhalten das Carbon sehr gut, da der Hinterbau flexte und somit besser beim Durchdrücken von Kurven war. Auf der anderen Seite fehlte bei schnellen und ruppigen Passagen die Genauigkeit.

Es kommt auf ein paar Parameter drauf an:

Wie schwer ist man? 

Was ist das Einsatzgebiet?  
Marathon/Tour --> Carbon      Tour/Sport-Allmountain --> Beides    Allmountain --> Alu

Und wieviel Kohle möchte ich ausgeben? 

Da bietet das 50er schon eine sehr gute Basis ein Genius mit 12,5kg aufzubauen!


Ich fahre die Aluvariante - mangels Geld, mangels Vertrauen in Carbon, und das Bike ist eher Richtung Allmountaineinsatz aufgebaut.

Vertrauen in Carbon: Ich fahre erst seit diesem Jahr mein erstes Carbonhardtail. Trotzdem bin ich sehr empfindlich, wenn man ein MTB 100% fährt bleiben auch große Steinschläge nicht aus. Das ist aber meine persönliche Einstellung. Ich habe mehr Vertrauen in Alu.

Und wieso eine 17mm schmale Carbonfelge im Genius fahren, wenn das Ding 150mm hat und mit 2,4er Schlappen perfekte Downhilleigenschaften aufweist? Damit beschneidet man nur das Bike. Für ein Racebike ist die Geo sowieso nichts!


----------



## Jimmy82 (17. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Infos !!

Also fahrfertig wiege ich gut und gerne 85kg.
Würdest Du da schon sagen, kein Carbon ?

Vom Einsatz her gehts wohl am ehesten in Tour/Sport-Allmountain.

Auf dem Trail und im Downhill lasse ich es schon gerne gut krachen, wobei ich einfach denke wenn schon Scott dann Carbon.
Geld ist eher ein zweitrangiges Argument (soll jetzt nicht überheblich klingen).

Aber das Genius 40 aus 2009 find ich von der Lackierung her echt schön, wie aber auch das 20 aus 2010.

Bekomm ich das Alu denn auch unter 12kg, oder wirds da schon eng ?

Gruß


----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2010)

Also 85kg ist noch im Rahmen. Eng wirds dann mal ab einem Kampfgewicht von >90kg.

Ein Fahrer mit 70kg muss sich keine Gedanken wegen dem Hinterbau machen. Bei etwas schwereren Jungs mit vll noch 1,90m und dementsprechender Rahmengröße ist die Überlegung auf Alu zu gehen natürlich schon vorhanden.

Da aber dein Gewicht (nackt 82kg?) im Rahmen liegt und deine Ausrichtung auf Tour geht, ganz klar auch Carbon sinnvoll.

Das 20er ist wunderschön, Voll-Carbonrahmen der schon deutlich leichter ist wie die Aluvariante (entgegen dem 30er, da ist der Unterschied geringer). Ein tolles Bike.

Das Alu bekommst du mit 12kg, allerdings nicht mit den Laufrädern. Und dann musst du schon an Dinge wie Carbonlenker, Satteltausch etc. sowieso.


----------



## Jimmy82 (17. Mai 2010)

also ich werd dann wohl bei Carbon bleiben.

nackt wieg ich 82-84kg je nach "Zustand"   schwangt halt.

werde aber noch die neuen 2011 Modelle abwarten, was mich da farblich so erwartet, wobei das 20 aus 2010 ist farblich wirklich 1A mit dem Schwarz/Silber/Rot/Weiß.

Vielen Dank für die Tolle Unterstützung !

Gruß


----------



## mossoma (18. Mai 2010)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> ich werd dann wohl zum Genius 20 greifen wenn es soweit ist.
> 
> Weiß denn jemand, was in Sachen Genius 2011 passiert ???
> Würd mich doch sehr interessieren !
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mossoma (18. Mai 2010)

So nun habe ich ein Problem.
Wenn ich im Lock out Modus fahre, ist meine Gabel vorne nicht blockiert?
Ich wiege 80 Kilo und habe in der Gabel 5,5 bar.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Mai 2010)

Hier an Nino Schurter´s Racebike ist schon mal der neue Scott-Schriftzug zu erkennen:







Ich persönlich glaube, dass Scott nach Erscheinen des Merida 0.Nine und des Cannondale Flash in Bezug auf Steifigkeits- und Komfortwerte in Zugzwang geraten ist und sehe deshalb für 2011 zunächst beim Scale den größten Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## clekilein (18. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> Also 85kg ist noch im Rahmen. Eng wirds dann mal ab einem Kampfgewicht von >90kg.
> 
> Ein Fahrer mit 70kg muss sich keine Gedanken wegen dem Hinterbau machen. Bei etwas schwereren Jungs mit vll noch 1,90m und dementsprechender Rahmengröße ist die Überlegung auf Alu zu gehen natürlich schon vorhanden.
> 
> ...


 Mitlerweile sinkt ja mein Kampfgewicht, aber ich bin mein Carbongenius 10 auch schon mit (anfang des Jahres incl. Schuhe und Rucksack) über 100 kg gefahren. Rahmengröße XL

Also er is zwar nich der steifste, aber das is ja wurscht, solange er hält. und nach über einem jahr sind die lager nich mal annähernd verschlissen...


----------



## Superbiker2001 (18. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> Das Alu Genius hat teilweise bessere Steifigkeitswerte wie ein 301 (vor Mk8).




Der Hinterbau gehört da aber sicher nicht zu.Dieser filigrane Aufbau ist doch sehr labil.Wenn man das Rad an der Felge nimmt und seitlich bewegt verzieht sich der ganze Hinterbau doch bedenklich.Da wäre eine steifere Konstruktion wünschenswert und dafür eine dicke Steckachse hilfreich.


----------



## biketunE (18. Mai 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau gehört da aber sicher nicht zu.Dieser filigrane Aufbau ist doch sehr labil.Wenn man das Rad an der Felge nimmt und seitlich bewegt verzieht sich der ganze Hinterbau doch bedenklich.Da wäre eine steifere Konstruktion wünschenswert und dafür eine dicke Steckachse hilfreich.



Wenn du meinst, ich vertraue da dann doch fundierteren Tests und auf den Popometer!


Ich denke auch, dass Scale wird neu kommen. Allerdings ist fraglich, welchen Weg Scott geht. Sie werden sicherlich nicht von ihrem 34,9mm Durchmesser auf 27,2mm gehen.

Außerdem wird dieses Komfortthema überbewertet


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> Außerdem wird dieses Komfortthema überbewertet



Schon mal ein Merida 0.Nine oder Flash gefahren?


----------



## biketunE (18. Mai 2010)

Nein, das Flash noch nicht. Als aussagekräftige Meinung sollte ich das Teil mal eine Woche fahren.

Es ist schön und gut, allerdings ist es für mich nicht besonders relevant. So finde ich den neuen F10 Rahmen nicht besser wie den ersten, alten F10 Rahmen von Canyon.

Ist wohl Geschmacksache, jedoch wird das Thema ein bisschen zu sehr gehypt in meiner Meinung.


----------



## clekilein (18. Mai 2010)

wenn die Kundschaft gerne 27.2 zu fahren wünscht, kann man das doch adaptieren, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## schoeppi (19. Mai 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> So nun habe ich ein Problem.
> Wenn ich im Lock out Modus fahre, ist meine Gabel vorne nicht blockiert?
> Ich wiege 80 Kilo und habe in der Gabel 5,5 bar.


 
Dann hast Du vermutlich zuwenig Spannung auf dem Zug.
Dreh mal das Rädchen am Twin-Lock Hebel etwas weiter raus,
dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikolaj83 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr vom folgenden LRS:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/easton-laufradset-haven-am-disc/227756.html

oder diesen:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/dt-swiss-xrc-1250-carbon-disc/13905.html

oder diesen:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/mavic-crossmax-slr-disc-laufradsatz/227422.html


----------



## clekilein (19. Mai 2010)

die letzten beiden sind kacke fürs Genius. 

Ich empfehl dir individualaufbau


----------



## Bretone (19. Mai 2010)

Bei diesem Budget würde ich mich auch an einen Laufradbauer wenden und mir den Satz individuell anpassen lassen...

wende dich doch mal z.B. an Felix Wolf (findest seine Seite über Google), er ist auch als felixthewolf hier im Forum unterwegs und viele Mitglieder schwören auf seine Laufradbaukünste! Anrufen ist übrigens bei ihm in der Regel besser als eine Email zu schreiben, da kann er dich direkt bestens beraten!


----------



## Nikolaj83 (19. Mai 2010)

Danke Leute,

aber leider streue ich mich sehr solche Sachen per Internet und Überweisung zu tätigen. Hab damit schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mir wäre es am liebsten direkt bei einem Händler in NRW zu kaufen. 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Adresse für mich?


----------



## Bretone (19. Mai 2010)

Mein Händler bestellt auch Laufradsätze bei http://www.whizz-wheels.de/!
Ist sicher eine der bekanntesten Laufradbauer Deutschlands, Qualität nach dem was ich gehört habe absolut top!
Vielleicht bestellt auch dein Händler bei Whizz Wheels und Du kannst den Laufradstatz bei deinem Händler abholen und bezahlen.

Sonst wende dich an Cyclewerx in Köln, die bestellen wie gesagt bei whizz wheels... www.cyclewerx.de

Vielleicht kannst Du mit Felix auch Nachnahmezahlung ausmachen...


----------



## biketunE (19. Mai 2010)

Auch hier kommt es auf das Einsatzgebiet an:

Touren: Innenweiten Felge 18-20mm    1500gr, ca. 400â¬

Allmountain: Innenweite Felge >20mm  1700-1800gr, ca. 400â¬



Einfach und unkompliziert wÃ¤ren da Individualaufbauten mit ZTR Felgen, wenn du dir kein Stress machen mÃ¶chtest bestellen bei actionsports.de, bike-discount.de etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikolaj83 (19. Mai 2010)

Hmm, werde mich mal am WE mit meinem Händler drüber unterhalten.
Danke für die Links.


----------



## Tilo (20. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Schön auf der Grafik zu sehen, wie die Geniusrahmen gemessen werden.

cu
Tilo


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Mai 2010)

... auf ein Genius 40 würde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine Carbon Felge geben. Wenn das Rad schon aus Alu ist dann muss die Felge aus Carbon sein! 

Allmountain mit Carbonrahmen kann man durchaus machen. Aber ne Carbonfelge bei dem Einsatzzweck verdient zwei dicke Daumen.


----------



## mossoma (20. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Dann hast Du vermutlich zuwenig Spannung auf dem Zug.
> Dreh mal das Rädchen am Twin-Lock Hebel etwas weiter raus,
> dann sollte es gehen.[/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## mossoma (20. Mai 2010)

biketunE schrieb:


> Auch hier kommt es auf das Einsatzgebiet an:
> 
> Touren: Innenweiten Felge 18-20mm 1500gr, ca. 400
> 
> ...


 

Und wie siehts mit der Originalfelge vom Genius 20 Modell 2010 aus.
Wie schwer ist die eigentlich, und warum finde ich sie bei DT SWISS nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (20. Mai 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit der Originalfelge vom Genius 20 Modell 2010 aus.
> Wie schwer ist die eigentlich, und warum finde ich sie bei DT SWISS nicht.


 
Weil DT Swiss für Scott Extrawürste brät.


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Mai 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist die eigentlich, und warum finde ich sie bei DT SWISS nicht.


Selbiges gilt für den Dämpfer.


----------



## sofajazz (20. Mai 2010)

zum Thema Geometrie:

Hat schonmal einer eine 160er gabel (lyrik, fox36..) an sein genius geklemmt? Verglichen mit der neuen 150er revelation sind das ja "nur" ca 1.5 cm mehr Einbauhöhe? Merkt man das? Oder wärs einen Versuch wert?


----------



## clekilein (20. Mai 2010)

ich fahr mit meinem genius nur bergab die 150mm sonst immer abgesenkt. Weils mir immer vorkommt (trotz gerader Stütze, umgedrehten Vorbau und Flatbar) ich säße auf nem chopper. und dann noch 1,5 cm mehr, ich glaub das is zu viel des guten. eher 1 cm weiter runter...


----------



## clekilein (20. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sofajazz (20. Mai 2010)

hab im moment eine 140er revelation 09 an meinem genius und noch ca 2cm spacer zwischen rahmen und lenker die ich entfernen könnte. an der lenkerhöhe sollte sich also nicht viel ändern. Lenkwinkel ist einfach flacher. Weiss nicht ob man das beim fahren merkt...

clekilein, am besten tauschen wir unsere Gabeln dann haben wir beide was davon... klassische win-win


----------



## schoeppi (20. Mai 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> ich fahr mit meinem genius nur bergab die 150mm sonst immer abgesenkt. Weils mir immer vorkommt (trotz gerader Stütze, umgedrehten Vorbau und Flatbar) ich säße auf nem chopper. und dann noch 1,5 cm mehr, ich glaub das is zu viel des guten. eher 1 cm weiter runter...


 
Naja, wenn ich mir Dein Benutzerbild so anschaue dann weiss ich auch
warum


----------



## clekilein (20. Mai 2010)

sofajazz schrieb:


> clekilein, am besten tauschen wir unsere Gabeln dann haben wir beide was davon... klassische win-win



Ich hab mit meiner noch viel Vor XD Enduroseals werden grad nachgerüstet, dann will ich von 08/15 äh QR15 auf 9mm rückrüsten und dann noch eine neue Dämpferkartusche... (Terralogic wäre geil, oder?)  bei Rockshox bräuchte ich ein bissle mehr zeit um pläne zu schmieden.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir Dein Benutzerbild so anschaue dann weiss ich auch
> warum



 das is 2004 entstanden, damals wo der Radsport noch in Ordnung war.
Ja, aber ich brauch doch keinen 660er Rizer lenker um nen Berg runter zu fahren wie die Bravo schreibt. ich bin auch ohne Sattelstützabsenkung schneller unten als der rest mit denen ich bisher mtbiken war.

Außerdem hab ich mir die Position angewöhnt als ich letztes jahr 24h Rennen gefahen und gewonnen hab mit meinem Genius...


----------



## schoeppi (21. Mai 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich mir die Position angewöhnt als ich letztes jahr 24h Rennen gefahen und gewonnen hab mit meinem Genius...


 
Ok, ziemlich gutes Argument!

Wobei diese Agro-Sitzpostion ja automatisch schnell macht.
Im Kopf auf jeden Fall und damit auch in den Beinen.

Mein bester Kumpel fährt ein Cube Sting in Alu.
Das hat ab Werk ne 580er Carbon-Stange drauf und ohnehin eine massive Sattelüberhöhung.
Hat optisch mehr Änlichkeit mit ner Zeitfahrmaschine als mit nem MTB.
Wenn man sich da nur drauf setzt muss man direkt Gas geben, geht irgendwie garnicht anders.


----------



## Armani (24. Mai 2010)

So mein Genius ist nach zwei Monaten (Lieferschwierigkeiten bei ein paar Teilen) auch endlich fertig und gestern gings auf Jungfernfahrt. Aber erstmal nur schön an der Alster, durch den Stadtpark und die Hafencity cruisen. 

Geländeeinsatz kommt denk ich mal am WE. Ich muss sagen Rahmengröße M ist für mich die richtige Wahl gewesen. Fühl mich sehr wohl auf dem Bike.

Weiße Bremsleitungen werden im laufe der Woche geliefert und dann gleich montiert. hehe

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Mai 2010)

Armani schrieb:


>



Die Montage der Griffe ist doch sicherlich so nicht gewollt, oder?


----------



## clekilein (24. Mai 2010)

Armani schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder:



Yeah, wilkommen im Club der Racelastigeren Ausstattung


----------



## Armani (24. Mai 2010)

Wieso? Hab sie an der dafür vorgesehen Stelle gekürzt. Und die Lücke zu den Shiftern ist durch das wegbauen der Ganganzeige entstanden. Aber nur so konnte ich auch die Bremsgriffe perfekt positionieren, also das ich mit den Fingern auch am Ende der Hebel ziehe und nicht irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (24. Mai 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> Yeah, wilkommen im Club der Racelastigeren Ausstattung





So könnten sogar die Schätzangaben auf dem hinteren Dämpfer stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superbiker2001 (24. Mai 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> So könnten sogar die Schätzangaben auf dem hinteren Dämpfer stimmen






Natürlich hauts dann mit den Foxangaben für die Gabel noch weniger hin


----------



## clekilein (24. Mai 2010)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Natürlich hauts dann mit den Foxangaben für die Gabel noch weniger hin





Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> So könnten sogar die Schätzangaben auf dem hinteren Dämpfer stimmen


----------



## Superbiker2001 (24. Mai 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


>




jaja


----------



## dito970 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Weiss jemand wie das Genius 2011 aussieht ??
ich bin am über legen mir das 2010 zu kaufen aber ich würde gern wissen 
was sich am 2011 tut und ob es lohnt zu warten ...


Die weiße Farbe beim MC40 ist auch nicht mein ding  

Danke


----------



## schoeppi (26. Mai 2010)

dito970 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Die weiße Farbe beim MC40 ist auch nicht mein ding
> 
> Danke


 
Dachte ich zunächst auch.
Im Original aber der absolute Brüller in Weiss.


----------



## ultra2 (26. Mai 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Dachte ich zunächst auch.
> Im Original aber der absolute Brüller in Weiss.



Das Weiss ist ja okay. Mit dem schwarzen Dekor des 2009er Genius 50.

Aber mit Gold? Sieht schon ein bisschen naja aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dito970 (26. Mai 2010)

eben  sehr Feminin ...


----------



## Blackburger80 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin neu hier im Forum also: Hallo erstmal. 

Ich habe gerade ein 2010er Genius 20 erstanden. Mit der Ausstattung des Bike bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der DT-Swiss XR 25 Laufradsatz ist mir bis dato jedoch gänzlich unbekannt. Taugen die was?

THX


----------



## clekilein (27. Mai 2010)

nein, tun se nich.

tausch die auf kurz oder lang.
Meine, am 09er Genius 10 sind das allerletzte, und werden demnächst getauscht. schon 3 speichen kaputt und 2 nippel zerrissen, + beulen und achter in den felgen (ok, für beulen können die nix, aber der rest is gülle! bei dem gewicht kann man viel stabiler und besser baun...)


----------



## Duke_do (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen originalen Genius 20 Laufradsatz mal ordentlich zentriert und passend die Speichen gespannt (ist schon traurig, was da ab Werk geliefert wird). Der Satz ist jetzt mein Winterlaufradsatz mit Swampthing und Highroller und hat sich schon prächtig bewährt.

Für den Marathoneinsatz habe ich einen Laufradsatz mit 2.4" RoRo und RaRa auf einer Crest mit CX-Ray und Acros A.hub54 Naben. Mit leichten Ashima Bremsscheiben wiegt das alles 3,1 KG und ist echt super zu fahren. Man kann mit den 150mm Federweg übelste Marathonstrecken nur so runter rasen und lässt viele schiebende Mitfahrer einfach stehen.

Als zweiten Satz habe ich noch einen Hope, CX-Ray und ZTR Flow mit FA 2.4 und XT Bremsscheiben, der 4,1 Kg wiegt. Fährt sich natürlich etwas träger, ist aber mit einem super Grip schon fast auf Enduroniveau.

Beides natürlich schlauchlos mit Milch und 1,6 vorne und 1,7 Bar Druck hinten. Ich wiege so 71KG und möchte keine Trennscheiben mehr fahren.

Hier sieht man auf jeden Fall, welche Bandbreite das Genius abdeckt. Auf jeden Fall entwickelt sich das Rad sehr deutlich mit den passenden Laufrädern und Reifen.

Grüße Duke


----------



## Bretone (27. Mai 2010)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Als zweiten Satz habe ich noch einen Hope, CX-Ray und ZTR Flow mit FA 2.4 und XT Bremsscheiben, der 4,1 Kg wiegt. Fährt sich natürlich etwas träger, ist aber mit einem super Grip schon fast auf Enduroniveau.
> 
> Grüße Duke



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du vorne und hinten einen FA 2,4 auf einer Flow Felge fährst? Hatte es irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass einige Forenmitgliedern berichtet hatten, dass die Kombi zu breit baut und nicht passt!

Siehe Post 413:



Günni0808 schrieb:


> @maibam: Das mit dem Fat Albert in 2.4 kansste dir sparen, denn das passt nicht. Hinterrad dreht sich dann nicht mehr. In 2,25 geht's grad noch ohne schleifen.





Gruß
Bretone


----------



## Duke_do (27. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich hier auch schon mal geschrieben, passt sehr gut. Fahre ich schon seit rund 1000km im Wechsel und kann die Sorge der anderen Mitschreiber nicht bestätigen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7000487&postcount=440

oder auch hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7055282&postcount=12

Wenn man eventuell mächtig viel Schlamm auf den Reifen packt, könnte es eng werden, ist mir aber noch nicht passiert.

War damit auch am Scott Stand beim Bikefestival am Gardasee und habe einen Service machen lassen. Dort hatte auch niemand Bedenken geäußert.

Ich kann die Kombi nur empfehlen, macht richtig viel Laune!

Gruß Duke


----------



## brother-23 (27. Mai 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> nein, tun se nich.
> 
> tausch die auf kurz oder lang.
> Meine, am 09er Genius 10 sind das allerletzte, und werden demnächst getauscht. schon 3 speichen kaputt und 2 nippel zerrissen, + beulen und achter in den felgen (ok, für beulen können die nix, aber der rest is gülle! bei dem gewicht kann man viel stabiler und besser baun...)




Ehrlich gesagt kann ich an den Felgen (DT XR 4.2) nichts auszusetzen finden....bis jetzt keine Probleme...


----------



## gast (27. Mai 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## skiking (27. Mai 2010)

bräunliche Flüssigkeit und nicht ausgehärtet und dann noch an der Stelle.... Rost oder Schei.. vielleicht?


----------



## Nikolaj83 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute, nochmal zu mir.

Habe mit meinem Händler bezüglich der Laufräder gesprochen.
Er kann mir zusammenschustern was auch immer ich haben will für mein Genius 40.
Nur weiß ich leider immer noch nicht was ich haben will.

Da ich ein totaler Noob bin, habe ich wenig Ahnung von Felge, Nabe, Speichen und Nippel.

Daher habe ich nochmal nach ganzen LRS geschaut.

Was sagt ihr zu folgenden:

http://www.r2-bike.com/notubes-chris-king-laufradsatz-alpine-iso-hub_2

http://www.r2-bike.com/notubes-acros-laufradsatz-flow-54

http://www.r2-bike.com/laufradsatz-notubes-ztr-flow-tune-king-kong

Falls alle Schrott sein sollten, wäre es wirklich nett wenn mir jemand eine genaue Auflistung der Komponenten zusammenstellen könnte.

Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (28. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab, mir passend zu meinem etwas höheren Kampfgewicht (fahrfertig >100Kg), von Lightwolf (hier aus dem Forum) ein paar zusammenbauen lassen und bin super zufrieden. Einfach ansprechen, er hilft dir bestimmt. So kannst du dir für deine Bedürfnisse und Gedlbeutel das Richtige fertigen lassen.


----------



## Bretone (28. Mai 2010)

@nikolaj83

die Frage ist nicht nur ob es sich um gute oder schlechte Laufradsätze handelt... zum einen ist der Einsatzbereich entscheidend und was du für Reifen fahren möchtest und zum anderen die Qualität des Aufbaus. Will dir dein Händler den Laufradsatz selbst "zusammenschustern" oder wo will er ihn bestellen??

Der Laufradsatz mit der Flow Felge und den Acros .54 Naben gefällt mir pesönlich gut. Das wäre dann ein "echter" All Mountain" bis Enduro Laufradsatz auf den du auch 2.4er Reifen aufziehen kannst.

Wenn dein Einsatzbereich eher Richtung Marathon geht dann würde ich persönlich statt der Flow Felge die Alpine nehmen, da passen dann aber auch nur 2,25er Schlappen drauf. Allerdings landest Du mit den Acros Naben und CX Ray Speichen bei ca. 1350 Gramm.
Aber alle tollen Komponenten nützen dir nichts wenn der Laufradbauer nichts kann... Daher auch von mir noch einmal der Tipp sich von Felix (Lightwolf) beraten zu lassen und dort den Laufradsatz aufbauen zu lassen.


----------



## biketunE (28. Mai 2010)

Bretone schrieb:


> @nikolaj83
> 
> die Frage ist nicht nur ob es sich um gute oder schlechte Laufradsätze handelt... zum einen ist der Einsatzbereich entscheidend und was du für Reifen fahren möchtest und zum anderen die Qualität des Aufbaus. Will dir dein Händler den Laufradsatz selbst "zusammenschustern" oder wo will er ihn bestellen??
> 
> ...



Also die Alpine hat immerhin eine Innenweite von 20mm, die Crest 21mm. Da kann man schon einen 2,4er fahren...
Wenn man aber klar Richtung Allmountain tendiert, dan was Gröberes!


----------



## gast (28. Mai 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Duke_do (28. Mai 2010)

Es könnte sich um Paste handeln, die die Reibung der Sattelstütze im Rahmen reduziert (Carbonpaste). Diese ist eventuell beim Auftragen auch an die Schraube der Sattelklemme gekommen. Diese Paste reduziert auch eventuell Quitschgeräusche sehr gut. Farbe ist oft rötlich bis bräunlich.

Gruß Duke


----------



## star-fish (29. Mai 2010)

Was kann der Dämpfer vom Genius 2010 eigentlich maximal ab an Druck?


----------



## Armani (29. Mai 2010)

Moin,

habe heute mein Bike das erste Mal im Gelände bewegt und nach ein paar km hatte ich kleines Spiel am Dämpfer. Also nicht der Dämpfer selber, sondern die obere Dämpferaufnahme.

Hab jetz mal die Schraube mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen und schon ist das Spiel wieder weg.

Habt ihr das auch dass sich die Schrauben lösen, oder liegts daran dass das Bike neu ist?


----------



## maibam (29. Mai 2010)

nochmals zur disskusion über die reifenbreite:
hat sich schon mal jemand darüber gedanken gemacht, ob es nicht eventuell kleine unterschiede zwischen dem alu und carbon gibt. bzw auch unterschiede zw. 2009 und 2010.
ich fasse mal zusammen:
duke_do fährt einen 2,4FA auf einer Flow ohne probleme beim 20er genius (welches jahr???)
günni0808 fährt das 40er genius aus 2009 und bei ihm is es knapp mit dem 2,4er FA

also da muss es doch einen unterschied geben...


----------



## maibam (29. Mai 2010)

Armani schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe heute mein Bike das erste Mal im Gelände bewegt und nach ein paar km hatte ich kleines Spiel am Dämpfer. Also nicht der Dämpfer selber, sondern die obere Dämpferaufnahme.
> 
> ...



das gleiche is bei mir auch passiert nach etwa 500km. mit dem unterschied, dass es dabei einen großen ruck und lärm gemacht hat und michs fast aus der kurve geschmissen hätt.
schraube wieder nachgezogen und zur sicherheit noch schraubenkleber dazugegeben. seitdem nix mehr passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armani (29. Mai 2010)

Bei mir waren es höchstens 80km und davon nur 30km im Gelände. Na ok werd ich mal weiter beobachten. Hab jetz erstmal alle Schrauben nachgezogen.


Aber ich muss sagen das Genius fährt sich sehr geil. Bin heute einige Sachen gefahren/gesprungen wo ich früher mit meinem Hardtail sicher geschoben hätte oder deutlich langsamer gefahren wäre.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (29. Mai 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> nochmals zur disskusion über die reifenbreite:
> hat sich schon mal jemand darüber gedanken gemacht, ob es nicht eventuell kleine unterschiede zwischen dem alu und carbon gibt. bzw auch unterschiede zw. 2009 und 2010.
> ich fasse mal zusammen:
> duke_do fährt einen 2,4FA auf einer Flow ohne probleme beim 20er genius (welches jahr???)
> ...




Hi
Die tatsächlichen Reifenbreiten schwanken wohl auch abhängig vom Herstellungsjahr.Bei Schwalbe sind manche aktuellen Modelle den einen oder anderen Milimeter schmäler als die aus 2009.Bei mir geht ein 2,4er Nobby in den Hinterbau meines 40ers aus 2009 jedenfalls rein.Die Breite zwischen einem Albert und einem Nobby aus 2010 ist mit 61,5mm auf ner Flow bei mir annähernd gleich.


----------



## Duke_do (29. Mai 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> nochmals zur disskusion über die reifenbreite:
> hat sich schon mal jemand darüber gedanken gemacht, ob es nicht eventuell kleine unterschiede zwischen dem alu und carbon gibt. bzw auch unterschiede zw. 2009 und 2010.
> ich fasse mal zusammen:
> duke_do fährt einen 2,4FA auf einer Flow ohne probleme beim 20er genius (welches jahr???)
> ...



Hallo,

habe ein 2009 Genius. Mein FA ist 62mm Breit. Der RaRa ist auf der Crest auch 62 mm breit. Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das Scott die Carbon Teile ändert, die Formen dürften ein Vermögen kosten und wenn es keinen Grund gibt, wird da sicher niemand etwas ändern. Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist das die Originalfelge eventuell nicht sauber mittig zentriert war oder das der Reifen nicht sauber gesessen hat (habe ich beides schon gehabt).
Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Bike für 2.4" ausgelegt ist, wäre von Scott auf jeden Fall kurzfristig gedacht, wenn dort keine 2.4" Reifen rein passen.

Bei mir passt es auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme, so ein Reifen kostet ja auch nicht die Welt, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall es auszuprobieren.

Gruß Duke


----------



## star-fish (30. Mai 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Programm bekomme um den Druck für den Dämpfer zu errechnen, auf der Scott Seite finde ich es leider nicht.


----------



## clekilein (30. Mai 2010)

wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil...

aber ich poste den Link gerne nochmal. Und für die, die sich beim suchen ein bissle anstellen erklär ichs auch fix (zugegebener maßen, is bissle versteckt)

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/support/europe#bike09

da findet manns

unter 2009
Equalizer
Equalizer setup Tool
http://www.scott-sports.com/download/09bike/SCOTT_GENIUS_Equalizer2_setup_utility_2.0.xls


----------



## Bunkerhorst (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo habe mal ne Frage: Bin ein 20er 2010er Jahrgang für knapp ne Woche Probe gefahren und war/bin schwer angetan. Meine Frage: Könnte das 40er (wollte ich eig. haben) für 2400  bekommen und das 20er Testbike (auch 2010er) wohl für um die 3000 . Zu was würdet ihr tendieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Juni 2010)

Bunkerhorst schrieb:


> Meine Frage: KÃ¶nnte das 40er (wollte ich eig. haben) fÃ¼r 2400 â¬ bekommen und das 20er Testbike (auch 2010er) wohl fÃ¼r um die 3000 â¬. Zu was wÃ¼rdet ihr tendieren?


Servus!
Dein Frage ist eigentlich eine Glaubensfrage. Es gibt fÃ¼r und wider fÃ¼r beide Materialien. Das 40-er ist die hÃ¶chste Alu Variante und das 20-er ist die mittlere/untere Carbonvariante. Ich persÃ¶nlich bevorzuge ALU. Jemand der Carbon liebt, wird dir zum 20-er mit Carbon raten.

Da ich mich letztes Jahre gegen Carbon entschieden habe wÃ¼rde ich es wieder so machen: Das RoÃ aus ALU. Das ALU Radl ist spÃ¼rbar steifer als die Carbon Gurke.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (1. Juni 2010)

Nun ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 80 Kilo und habe ehrlich gesagt keine Steifigkeitsdefizite bemerkt. Aber ich glaube es wird trotzdem eher das 40er.

Und falls es jmd. interessiert oder vielleicht wisst ihr es auch schon. Ich habe mich mal wegen den LFRS an DT gewendet. Hier die Antwort. 

Die Laufradsätze XR-25 und XR-35 wurden speziell auf den Wunsch von SCOTT gebaut.

XR-25: 465d Felge / 370er Naben / Champion 1.8mm Speichen / Gewicht: 1'880g
XR-35: 465d Felge / 370er Nabern / Supercomp Speichen / Gewicht: 1'890g


Die Laufradsätze sind eine günstigere Version unserer X1800 Laufräder (günstigere Felge / Naben). Bisherher haben wir aus dem Markt nur gute Rückmeldungen dieser Laufräder.


----------



## cubisti (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo ,
Also ich würde da eher zum 20er tendieren schon alleine wenn du so einen preis bekommen kannst.
Ich fahr selbst ein 30 genius und bin sehr zufrieden und hat alles und jeden noch so heftigen trail weg gesteckt.
Ein freund wiegt komplett ca 90 kg und fährt ein 09 20er genius was ja rahmentechnisch baugleich wie das 2010 ist und hat damit null Probleme und kann keinen Steifigkeitsnachteil feststellen.
Sind ja schon mal fast 500 g was man bei der Carbonvariante allein nur am Rahmen spart. 
Keine Angst vor dem Werkstoff Carbon


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Juni 2010)

cubisti schrieb:


> .... und hat damit null Probleme und kann keinen Steifigkeitsnachteil feststellen.


Man sollte beide Teile fahren um den Unterschied beurteilen zu können. Macht aber niemanden zu einen besseren Biker.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (1. Juni 2010)

So habe jetzt noch ein Angebot rein. Also das Testbike läge bei 3100 . Das ist zu viel. Aber der Händler würde mir ein 2009er Genius 20 mit Fox Gabel in Steckachsen-Ausführung, den originalen Laufrädern in ein 40er umwandeln. Bei der Bremse könnte ich noch wählen zw. Avid Elixir 5 und Shimano SLX. Das gaze wäre für 2700  zu haben. Was sagt ihr dazu? Welche Bremse wäre euer Favorit?


----------



## clekilein (1. Juni 2010)

ne Marta!

pass aber auf, dass die Foxgabel die Remote-Kartusche hat, und du nich ne 09er Fox bekommst.
Du wirst den Remotelockout sonst vermissen.


----------



## cubisti (1. Juni 2010)

ne Marta!

Aber doch ni am genius oder ?
Kenn leute die damit am gardasee und längeren Abfahrten ni wirklich Spass hatten.
Natürlich meine meinung und gesehene Erfahrungen.
Und naja der Twinloc ist gut aber es geht auch ohne. 
Und zur bremse keine Ahnung aber gehen beide gut und unauffällig.
Hab zumindest nix gross negatives von beiden gehört.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (1. Juni 2010)

Na es wird doch sicherlich eine 09er Fox dran sein, wenn´s ein 09er Modell ist. Die Remotelockout Funktion der Gabel wäre verzichtbar, solange die Lockoutfkt. an der Gabel selber leicht einzustellen ist. Was sagt ihr zum Preis? Ist der in Ordnung?


----------



## cubisti (1. Juni 2010)

Ich denke wenn man bedenkt was es 09 gekostet hat,ist das einguter Preis.
Warum sollte der Lockout ni funktionieren?

gruss Cubisti


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Juni 2010)

Bunkerhorst schrieb:


> Die Remotelockout Funktion der Gabel wäre verzichtbar, solange die Lockoutfkt. an der Gabel selber leicht einzustellen ist.


Remotlockout möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr missen. Wenn ichs schon am Arsch habe, dann auf den Vorderläufen auch. Ich habe auf die Höhenverstellung verzichtet, weil ich die niemals verwendet habe.

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von der Elixir, aber wenn sie ohne Defekt funktioniert packt die höllisch zu. Ansonst ist mein Liebling bei den Bremsen die Magura Louise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (1. Juni 2010)

Eine Gabel ohne Remote-Lockout is wie Auto mit Schaltknüppel am Handschuhfach...

das wäre mir eine etwas schlechtere Ausstattung wert.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (2. Juni 2010)

So letzte Frage: Ein anderer HÃ¤ndler hat mir ein 30er 2010 fÃ¼r 2650 â¬ angeboten. Die Unterschiede sind ja marginal zw. dem auf 40er getrimmten 20er von 2009 und dem aktuellen 30er. Welches wÃ¼rdet ihr bevorzugen? Das 30er hat ja "nur" ne SLX Kurbel, aber die Bremsen sind besser ( viel? ). Die Gabel hat Remotelockout, aber keine Steckachse. Nun ich bin ja ein aktuelles 20er mit Steckachse gefahren. Merkt man den Unterschied sehr?
Ach und was ist mit den LaufrÃ¤dern? An dem 30er ist ne Kombi aus 465d Felge und 370er Naben dran, beim 20er Xt Naben + X430 Felgen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juni 2010)

Trifft bei dir zuhause auch immer jemand anders die Entscheidungen?


----------



## Scotty83 (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo erst einmal ans Forum.
Also muss da wirklich zustimmen nimm was dir gefällt.
Nur mal eine Spruch zum Alu/Carbon Disput ich hatte ein Genius 40 2009 custom und da ist mir der Alurahmen am Sattelrohr gebrochen nach 500 km.
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/8189/cimg0026d.jpg

Sattelstütze war tief genug drin


 Jetzt fahre ich dank Scott ein Genius 10 2010.Ich hatte auch bedenken wegen dem Werkstoff Carbon und hatte zu Alu gegriffen nun fahr ich Carbon naja und bis jetzt bin ich nicht enttäuscht wurden. Zur Steifigkeit klar ist der Carbonrahmen nicht so Verwindungsteif wie der Alurahmen nur muss man schon ein bisschen Watt und Fahrkönnen aufbieten um das zu merken.Also da ich beide Rahmen nun über längere Zeit gefahren bin kann ich sagen das der Unterschied in der Praxis nicht so zum tragen kommt.Und ich würde mich nach diesem ungewollte Vergleichstest für den Carbonrahmen bei einem Neukauf entscheiden.
Was aber klar gegen Carbon spricht ist die Anfälligkeit bei Steinschlägen und Schlägen von der Seite bzw. Torsions und Druckbelastungen , da bist du mit einem Alu Rahmen immer besser dran. Auch sollte man bedenken falls ein Carbonrahmen mal selbst verschuldet(Sturz) zu Bruch geht sollte man finanziell immer die Möglichkeit haben diesen zu ersetzten bei Alu ist der Kostenaufwand natürlich deutlich geringer. Das sollte man immer berücksichtigen wie ich finde.


Nun mal eine frage in eigener Sache ich fahre momentan noch mit einem Alu Ritchey Lenker und spiele mit dem Gedanken auf Carbon um zusteigen was habt ihr  für Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich Carbon als Lenker Werkstoff. Da am Lenker ja nun viel Kräfte aus verschiedensten Richtungen wirken. Ich hatte an einen Syntace Vector gedacht? Da ich bereits wegen meiner Größe von 1.93m und 92kg eine Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze fahre und damit sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Sickculture (3. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich habe ein Scott Genius LTD 2009 und im Moment ist die Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze verbaut. 

Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand eine Vario Sattelstütze ala Joplin oder i950 fährt? Habe aus meinem Ransom diese Stütze übrig und den passenden Adapter, den ich mit Carbon Paste montieren möchte. Gibt´s da irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Ich frage nur, weil das Stützrohr sehr schräg nach hinten gerichtet ist und ich Angst habe, dass da am Carbon ein Schaden entsteht, wenn ich einen 100mm langen Adapter verwende.


----------



## Col_Sheppard (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Genius-Gemeinde  
Da ich auch bald zu euch gehören will bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Händler der das Genius 50 etwas billiger vertreibt, irgendjemand Erfahrungen!? 
Habe in nem anderen Thread gelesen, dass einer das für unter 2000 bekommen hat?
Danke für Antworten 

lg Col.


----------



## maibam (4. Juni 2010)

wär gut zu wissen woher du kommst und wie weit du dafür fahren würdest?
Kommt österreich für dich in frage? in innsbruck bekommst es um 2000...


----------



## Col_Sheppard (4. Juni 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> wär gut zu wissen woher du kommst und wie weit du dafür fahren würdest?
> Kommt österreich für dich in frage? in innsbruck bekommst es um 2000...



Österreich käme in frage, ist halt die sache, was um die 2000 heißt!? für 2189 krieg ichs auch hier 

lg Col.


----------



## Plastik Biker (5. Juni 2010)

Col_Sheppard schrieb:


> Österreich käme in frage, ist halt die sache, was um die 2000 heißt!? für 2189 krieg ichs auch hier
> 
> lg Col.


 
Ich will ja nicht lästern, aber wen es um 200 euro rauf oder runder geht, solltest du dir überlegen ob Scott für dich die richtige Wahl ist .
Meine Erfahrung zeigt jedenfalls das Scott im allgemeinen immer so um 2-300 Euro teurer ist alls vergleichbare Marken.

p.s. Meine private Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (5. Juni 2010)

Plastik Biker schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht lästern, aber wen es um 200 euro rauf oder runder geht, solltest du dir überlegen ob Scott für dich die richtige Wahl ist .
> Meine Erfahrung zeigt jedenfalls das Scott im allgemeinen immer so um 2-300 Euro teurer ist alls vergleichbare Marken.
> 
> p.s. Meine private Meinung.



Audi ist auch ein paar tausend Euro teurer als andere Marken, trotzdem habe ich geguckt, wo ich ihn am günstigsten bekomme  Wüsste nicht, warum das bei Scott verboten sein sollte, man muss ja nicht um den letzten Cent feilschen.

Ansich finde ich das 50er aber schon ne gute Wahl. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Frameset für 1700 verkauft wird, findet man im 50er die perfekte Basis um sein eigenes Custom Bike aufzubauen - zumal es im Gegensatz zum 40er schwarz ist 

Die Bikediscount Preise hast Du ja schon gesehen, ich denke zu dem Preis sollte man es auch beim Händler vor Ort bekommen. Bunkerhorst scheint ja einen sehr günstigen Händler an der Hand zu haben, aber er will anscheinend den Namen nicht verraten.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## maibam (5. Juni 2010)

der eine händler hat es mir um genau 2000 euro angeboten (das war halt im februar) also keine ahnung ob das jez noch steht und ob überhaupt nochwas lieferbar is. ich hab mir das 50er geholt, (allerdings über eine andere "Quelle"  noch ein wenig günstger)
aber ich bin mit dem 50er super zufrieden. und wie auch pefro gemeint hat. um den preis kannst dann allmählich aufrüsten.
kurbel abfahren und dann xt kurbel dran, neue laufräder und damit hättest alles weitere sinnvolle mit etwa 500 euro nachgerüstet.
also bei interesse geb ich dir den link zu seiner webseite als pm weiter.
lg


----------



## Norb. (6. Juni 2010)

dito970 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie das Genius 2011 aussieht ??
> ich bin am über legen mir das 2010 zu kaufen aber ich würde gern wissen
> was sich am 2011 tut und ob es lohnt zu warten ...
> 
> Die weiße Farbe beim MC40 ist auch nicht mein ding



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein aktuelles Genius zuzulegen. 
Allerdings interessieren mich eher die technischen Neuerungen als die Farbe. Gibts denn schon Gerüchte was sich an den 2011 Modellen ändern wird? Wann kommen die so immer ca. raus?

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## eiri (6. Juni 2010)

Nicht wirklich ein beispiel was änderen soll, aber etwas neues: Genius LT 2011

185 mm travel:

http://www.endurotribe.com/2010/06/scott-genius-lt-2011/comment-page-1/


----------



## Bunkerhorst (6. Juni 2010)

Sorry, wenn ich meinen HÃ¤ndler nicht preisgebe. Ich sagÂ´s ohne weiteres per PN weiter, aber nicht so fÃ¼r jeden lesbar im Forum. Darum hat mich auch der HÃ¤ndler gebeten. Ich muss aber sagen, dass auch ich um 100 â¬ noch gefeilscht habe. Finde nichts verwerflich daran.


----------



## mossoma (9. Juni 2010)

Preis Genius 20 in Österreich bei Ginzinger in Ried OÖ.
3.050 Euro.
Ich mach keine Geheimnisse draus. Es sollen alle von billigen Preisen etwas haben.
Sturm in Traun OÖ , [*Beitrag auf Wunsch von Zweirad Sturm geändert, der Preis bzw. Nachlass beruhte anscheinend auf einer Einzelvereinbarung
Martin M, Moderator*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Juni 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> Ich mach keine Geheimnisse draus. Es sollen alle von billigen Preisen etwas haben.



Finde ich total unpassend. Ein Preis, der mit einem Händler ausgehandelt worden ist, ist meiner Ansicht nach ausschließlich Sache zwischen Händler und dem jeweiligen Kunden, eine Vertrauensangelegenheit und eine Basis für zukünftige Geschäfte. Hat hier nichts zu suchen. Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum hier jeder meint, seinen angeblichen Superpreis veröffentlichen zu müssen. Behaltet diese Sache doch einfach für euch!


----------



## Tilo (9. Juni 2010)

eiri schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ein beispiel was änderen soll, aber etwas neues: Genius LT 2011
> 
> 185 mm travel:
> 
> http://www.endurotribe.com/2010/06/scott-genius-lt-2011/comment-page-1/



Danke dir für den Link .

cu
Tilo


----------



## cubisti (9. Juni 2010)

Kann Petejupp nur Recht geben die Preise haben hier nix zu suchen,
Und schon gar nicht welcher Händler welche Preise macht.
Mir scheint es das es eher Sport ist wer bekommt den besten Preis um sich anderen gegenüber zu beweisen welch gutes Geschick man beim Handeln besitzt.
Mittlerweile kannst Du dir als Händler manchmal ein Bein rausreissen mit guter Beratung und Probefahrten auch über ein WE und die auch noch zum Nulltarif.
Aber bekommt der Kunde woanders einen besseren Preis ist man totz obengenannter raus.
Manchmal muss man sich eine Stammkundschaft wenn man es noch ni ist auch erstmal verdienen!
Und zu guter letzt ihr tut euren Händlern keinen Gefallen wenn man sagt bei wem und zu welchen Preis ihr das Rad bekommt.
Firmen wie Scott usw. können auch lesen und finden es nicht wirklich toll wenn ihre VK-Preise verrissen werden!!!
Obwohl es sie theoretisch nicht stören sollte denn sie haben ja ihr Ware an den Händler verkauft.

Um es vornweg zu sagen,will hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten aber behaltet es für euch wer was und wo man euch super sonder haste ni gesehen Preise macht.
Freut euch das so ist und vor allem geniesst das Rad fahren wie es ist und manchmal kostet ein Rad eben auch mal seinen Preis weil davon Leute leben müssen und Firmen auch noch Garantie geben und das sicher teilweise im Preis inkludiert ist.

Gruss und ich geh jetzt Genius fahren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Behaltet diese Sache doch einfach für euch!


Ist jedem seine Sache und ich würds im Wirtshaus auch erzählen wenn mich jemand fragen würde. Damit habe ich kein Problem und feilschen sollte man immer. In unser ach so schönen Welt mit Preiszetteln und Etiketten ist es halt nicht immer schick.


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juni 2010)

cubisti schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kannst Du dir als Händler manchmal ein Bein rausreissen mit guter Beratung und Probefahrten auch über ein WE und die auch noch zum Nulltarif.


Problemlösung: Probefahrt kostet was und wird gut geschrieben wenn man ein Bike kauft. Macht mein zweiter Händler auch so. Oftmals kann man lesen, dass eine Probefahrt überhaupt nicht möglich ist und da hat man mit dieser Methode schon einen Vorteil. Ausserdem: Alles was geschenkt ist, ist nichts wert.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (10. Juni 2010)

Geiz ist doch noch immer geil


----------



## rayc (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin momentan am ueberlegen mir zusaetzlich noch ein Genius zuzulegen.
Inzwischen bringe ich mich und mein Spark (trotzt Variogabel mit 100-140 mm) im verblockten Gelaende ans Limit.
Eine weitere Motivation fuer ein Kauf ist die flaechendeckende Umstellung von 9-fach auf 10-fach. Man wird kein 2011er Modell mehr mit 9-Fach bekommen 

Die 2010er Versionen schliesse ich aufgrund der mir nicht gefallenden Komponenten aus (Gabel, Bremse, LRS).

Ich sehe momentan 2 Optionen:
Mein Haendler hat ein Genius 30 ('09) in M noch da.
Das werde ich naechste Woche Probe fahren, bisher habe ich mich auf keinen einizgen AM/Enduro-Bike aufgund der aufrechten Sitzposition wohl gefuehlt. 

Was mir nicht gefaellt ist die Fox-Gabel, eine Revelation waere mir lieber.
Die Fox Gabel sind mir einfach zu anfaellig und ich finde die Servicekosten einfach nur unverschaemt.
Den LRS kann ich evt. rausrechnen lassen. Tubeless muss es schon sein. 
Auch die Avid-Bremse macht mir etwas Sorgen, habe schon mehrmals Totalversagen bei Avid wegen Ueberhitzung gesehen.
Ich als Bremsenschleifenlasser habe das mit der XTR und 160mm Scheiben noch nicht hinbekommen.
Neben der Gabel, Bremse, LRS macht mir die Alu-Schwinge Sorgen.
Von der Dauerhaltbarkeit ist Carbon einfach besser.

Zweite Option ware ein Komplettaufbau auf Basis eines Genius 10 2009er-Rahmenkits.
- Revelation Team U-Turn (120-150mm)
- 2010er XT Dualcontrol-Bremsschalteinheit mit 180er Scheiben.
Wobei 160er Scheiben fuer meine 68 kg bisher immer gereicht haben, selbst auf langen steilen Abfahrten.
- Rest dann auch XT.
- FRM XMD 388 LRS (Tubeless), alternativ koennte ich meinen Spark LRS mit NoTubes 355 und DTSwiss 240s (1450g)  ruebernehmen und da was leichteres verbauen.
- Lenker und Vorbau von Syntace (F99 + Vector 13mm)
Einige Teile wuerde ich von meimem Scale ruebernehmen.
Das Scale fahre ich kaum noch, seit ich das Spark habe.
Also Auschlachten und Rahmen, Gabel und LRS verkaufen.
Auch habe ich kein Platz mehr im Keller.

Da ich im Jahr etwa 10 TKm mit meinen 3 MTBs fahre ist Haltbarkeit, Servicekosten mir wichtiger als die Anschaffungskosten.
(Strike 2001-2010: 58 TKm, Scale 2006-2010: 6 Tkm, Spark 2007-2010: 13 Tkm)

Daher habe ich ernsthafte Zweifel ob ich mit einer Fox 32 Talas RL gluecklich werden wurde.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel (bitte mit Angabe von Km-Leistung)?
Wie sind die Erfahrung mit den Avid-Bremsen?
Der LRS-Wechsel ist eh Pflicht, sprich wenn mein Haendler da nicht mit spielt, ist das 30er eh gestorben.

Das 30er wuerde mich etwa 1000 Euro weniger kosten, es ist die Frage ob das die Nachteile aufwiegt.

Ray


----------



## Christer (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

ich weiß das dies hier kein Verkaufsthread ist, aber falls jemand günstig ein Scott Genius 10 Modell 2009 in der Größe M im Bereich NRW sucht ->

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=279857


Gruß

SR


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juni 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Wie sind die Erfahrung mit den Avid-Bremsen?


Servus!
Meine Erfahrung mit Elixir CR von Avid auf einem 40-er Genius: Totale Kacke. Die Erfahrung meines Freundes mit der selben Bremse am selben Rad: Total Geil. Hängt somit davon ab, wie mans montagsmässig erwischt. Generell wird die Elixir sicher ne gute Bremse sein.

Wegen dem ALU Hinterbau: Ich würde mir eher Sorgen ums Carbon machen als um den ALU Hinterbau der bekannter Weise beim Genius steifer ist als die Carbon Version. Weiters hat laut der letzten Bike Scott das nächstjährige Genius LT mit 110 mm - 185 mm Hub anscheinend mit ALU Hinterbau geplant. Das wird seinen Grund haben.


----------



## rayc (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe am Strike auch ein Alu-Schwinge. Um den Carbon Rahmen machen   ich mir keine Sorgen. Carbon altert in Gegensatz zu Alu "nicht". Einige Aluteile sind mir da schon weggegammelt, besonders das aggressive Streusalz ist ein ernsthaftes Problem.
Nicht ohne Grund brechen stuntzi ständig die Alu-Rahmen weg und sein Carbonrahmen hält.
Klar kann ein Carbonrahmen brechen, der Kostenfaktor für den Ersatz ist dann das Entscheidene.

Avid-Bremsen haben paar nette Features, die mir gefallen würden.
Shimano-Bremsen sind sicherlich leistungsschwächer aber dafür umso gutmütiger.
Von Hitzeversagen bei Avid habe ich schon öfters gehört oder sogar miterlebt und das sogar bei guten Fahrern aber von Produktstreuung höre ich zum ersten Mal.

Wichtig wäre mir Feedback zur Fox Talas und Revelation im Genius.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (11. Juni 2010)

freedback zur Talas?

Die rockt! und zwar saugut!
aber ich hab meine rückggerüstet auf QR9 weil dieses QR15 außer schwer und unpraktisch nix is...


----------



## biketunE (11. Juni 2010)

Die Revelation ist im Jahrgang 2010 meiner Meinung nach besser. Steifer, leichter, besser zum Einstellen. Und ohne RLC Variante der Fox für Fahrer unter 70-75kg überdämpft (zumindest der 2009er Jahrgang).

Im biketest kam die Revelation auch super weg, wobei das nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein kann!


----------



## rayc (11. Juni 2010)

Ich wiege 68 kg, das heisst was muss an der Fox getunt werden, damit es passt?

Gut, ich werde es sehen wenn ich das Genius 30 probefahre.

Kann mir jemand Tips fürs Septup geben?
Ich mag es lieber etwas softer.
Beim Dämpfer auf der pos. Kammer etwas weniger und auf der neg. Kammer etwas mehr als angegeben, das habe ich hier schon mitbekommen.
Was muss ich sonst noch beachten?
Und was ist bei der Fox Talas sinnvoll?

Falls ich selbst aufbaue, ist die Revelation Team U-Turn gesetzt.
Ist schon paar Jahre her, mit der Reba Team war ich zufrieden.
Meine Marzocchi XC700SL ist feinfühliger aber dafür musste die Dämpferkartusche schon 2mal getauscht werden.

Ray

P.S.: Ich fahre heute ein Bionicon Edison Probe, ich will mir nicht nachsagen lassen das ich nur Scott Bikes in Betracht ziehe


----------



## Scotty83 (12. Juni 2010)

Also Rahmen nimm den Komplett Carbon, wenn etwas an einem Carbon Rahmen bricht dann der Alu Hinterbau.Das sagt dir auch jeder Händler. Ich weiß wovon ich rede ich hab schon einen Alu Rahmen klein bekommen.

Die Gabel ist top 3000km ohne Problem bei 90kg Fahrergewicht.Also ich habe zwei Freunde die fahren ein Cube mit einer U Turn die hatte bisher nur Problem mit der Gabel also ich denke es gibt diese und jene Meinungen. Die Talals fahr ich mit ein bisschen weniger Druck als angegeben. Mit dem Dämpfer hab ich ein wenig rumprobiert. Die Angaben des Herstellers sind da ein bisschen zuviel fahre mit etwas weniger Luft in der positiv Kammer.

Zur Bremse  ich fahre eine Avid  Ultimate Bremsverhalten sehr gut allerdings fahre ich vorn und Hinten 185mm Scheibe ich denke das sollte man auch bedenken wenn man von einem komplett Ausfall spricht was für Scheiben montiert waren. Was bei Avid allerdings nervig ist ist das Schleifen und Quietschen was man aber mit einem Belagwechsel beheben kann.


----------



## clekilein (12. Juni 2010)

Genius ohne gute Niveauregulierung is nur ein halbes Genius. Und die einzig wirklich richtig gut funktionierende Regulierung is nun mal TALAS...


für die ganz leichten fahrer(innen) kann man ja statt 7,5W Öl ja auch 6,25 oder 5 W nehmen.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (12. Juni 2010)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Also Rahmen nimm den Komplett Carbon, wenn etwas an einem Carbon Rahmen bricht dann der Alu Hinterbau.Das sagt dir auch jeder Händler. Ich weiß wovon ich rede ich hab schon einen Alu Rahmen klein bekommen




Das hat mir allerdings so noch kein Händler gesagt und ich würde es ihm auch nicht glauben.


----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2010)

Ahh, 7.5 Öl.
5er Öl habe ich da, das habe ich für meine Marathon Race meines Scales gebraucht.
Die Schnellverstellung an der Talas ist bestimmt genial, mich nervt nur die Service-Abzocke.

Alu, Carbon, .... alles kann brechen.
Ich sprach von Dauerhaltbarkeit.

Das Bionicon Edison war nicht mein Ding, eine Quälerei bergauf und Bergab sehe ich keinen Vorteil gegenüber meinem Spark.
Leider konnte ich keine richtigen harten techn. Trails fahren, der Albert hat auf nassen Fels einfach keinen Grip. 
Das Genius 30/2009  kann ich bald probefahren.
Ich werde dann sehen, ob die Talas mir liegt. (das Genius natürlich auch )

Ray


----------



## Tenshi92 (12. Juni 2010)

Hay, also ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen nen 50er Genius (10er Baujahr) gekauft und bin allem in allem auch sehr zufrieden vom dem Ding, allerdings haben 
2 der Lager am Hinterbau jetzt schon ein wenig Spiel. Bin aber gerade ma 200 Km gefahren (wenn überhaupt). Hatten andere dieses Problem auch oder hab ich da nur Pech gehabt.
Und nein, Anfangs hatten die kein Spiel ^^


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Juni 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> Genius ohne gute Niveauregulierung is nur ein halbes Genius. Und die einzig wirklich richtig gut funktionierende Regulierung is nun mal TALAS....


Ein Genius braucht keine Niveauregulierung. Das Rad ist auf die 140/150 mm ausgelegt und die Absenkung ist für die, die halt glauben damit besser zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Juni 2010)

Tenshi92 schrieb:


> ... allerdings haben 2 der Lager am Hinterbau jetzt schon ein wenig Spiel.


Ein Lager kann nach so kurzer Zeit nicht defekt sein. Du meinst was anderes. Die Gelenke am Hinterbau kann man mit einem Torx nach ziehen und dann passts wieder. Ich hatte das dieses Jahr im Frühling weil ich auf einer Eisplatte ausgerutscht bin und dann seitlich auf dem Rahmen aufgeschlagen bin.


----------



## Plastik Biker (13. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ein Lager kann nach so kurzer Zeit nicht defekt sein. Du meinst was anderes. Die Gelenke am Hinterbau kann man mit einem Torx nach ziehen und dann passts wieder. Ich hatte das dieses Jahr im Frühling weil ich auf einer Eisplatte ausgerutscht bin und dann seitlich auf dem Rahmen aufgeschlagen bin.


 
Das mit den lockeren Verbindungsschrauben scheint aber ein Scott typisches Problem zu sein. Da hat mich mein Händler schon beim Kauf darauf hingewiesen. Er hat mir gesagt das ich sämtliche Schrauben die mit einem beweglichen Teil zusammenhängen nach 100 bis 200 km mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachziehen soll. Mach ich jetzt seit 3 Jahren regelmässig, den es lockert sich immermal eine Schraube. Gehört halt zu Wartung und Service dazu, genau wie andere Arbeiten die man regelmässig am Bike durchführen sollte.


----------



## Plastik Biker (13. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ein Genius braucht keine Niveauregulierung. Das Rad ist auf die 140/150 mm ausgelegt und die Absenkung ist für die, die halt glauben damit besser zu sein.


 
Geb ich dir Recht! Aber wens wirklich steil Bergauf geht, ist die Gabelabsenkung eine wirklich feine Sache.


----------



## pefro (13. Juni 2010)

Wie darf man sich eigentl. die Absenkung an der Revelation Modell 2010 vorstellen?

Meine ist noch von 2006 oder so, da muss man fleissig drehen, dass funktioniert zwar problemlos ist aber etwas aufwendig und unter der Fahrt nicht wirklich hitverdächtig. Irgendjemand hat geschrieben, dass das bei der neuen Revelation einfacher geht - hört sich hier ja aber nicht so an?!

Die 3 Stufen der Talas muss ich aber doch auch _direkt_ an der Gabel verstellen, oder? Per Twinloc geht doch nur Lockout und komplett offen, oder?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Tenshi92 (13. Juni 2010)

Das die Schrauben sich manchmal lockern sagte mir mein Händler zwar auch, aber die sind nicht locker, sondern haben Spiel, mein Vater ist Zweiradmechaniker mit 40 Jahren Berufserfahrung, der sollte das wohl erkennen ob die nur locker sind oder nicht. (hoffe ich zumindest )
Und er sagt dort ist schon spiel drin =/ 
Nunja, werde eh bald mal bei meinen Händler vorbei schauen, mal sehn was er so sagt


----------



## clekilein (13. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ein Genius braucht keine Niveauregulierung. Das Rad ist auf die 140/150 mm ausgelegt und die Absenkung ist für die, die halt glauben damit besser zu sein.





Plastik Biker schrieb:


> Geb ich dir Recht! Aber wens wirklich steil Bergauf geht, ist die Gabelabsenkung eine wirklich feine Sache.



Das ist eine Harte aussage, finde ich. Zum vergleich ziehe ich gern das Lappiere Zesty heran. Das hat 140 / 140 (jeweils float) federweg. DAS brauch keine Talas.
Aber das Genius is durch die 3 Dämpfermodi sowieso schon ziemlich vario was die Geometrie angeht. Insofern ist es umso sinnvoller das ganze an der Gabel fortzuführen.
Das Genius is (mit ausnahme meines derzeitigen Projektes) mein Rad für alles. Also Tour (sei es 120km heizen, oder 50 km technische Trails), AlpenX und Wettkampf. Und im Wettkampf, sei es beim Marathon oder beim 24h Rennen is vorne 150 einfach zu viel. 110 aber zu wenig. Ich fahre (so lange es die Steilheit zulässt) im gesamten Wettkampf mit 130 an der Front. Da isses ausgewogen. ich käme nie auf die Idee mit 150 nen langen anstieg zu fahren, oder gar im Marathon rumzuheizen. Das fährt sich im vergleich wie ein(e) Chopper.

Wenns eine technische Tour ist, ist 150 an der Front natürlich am meisten in verwendung. Der sitzwinkel is da aber zum effizienten Treten imho ein wenig zu flach...

aber letztendlich zählt: jedem das seine. und so wie er denkt es richtig zu machen, solange isser glücklich


PS: Spiel hatte mein Hinterbau auch schon einmal, da waren aber die Dämpferschrauben locker und wurden neu mit schraubenkleber ordentlich montiert. seit dem is ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gestern Abend das Genius 30 Bj. 2009 Probe gefahren.

Kein Vergleich zum Bionicon Edison. Das Edison war eine herbe Enttäuschung.
Damit kommt man vernünftig den Berg hoch.
Steile Rampen sind mit abgesenkter Gabel "leicht" kletterbar.
Die Gabel muss bae rin stielen anstiegen abgesenkt werden, mit 150 mm muss man sich doch zu sehr nach vorne beugen.
Auf verblockten Trails merke ich vorteilhaft den größeren Hub der Gabel im Vergleich zum Spark.
Die Fox Talas kann mit einer RockShox oder Marzocchi Gabel mithalten, ist aber keinen Deut besser. 

Was mich wundert ist das mir das Genius 1-2 mal trotz offenen 150 mm Federweg hinten aufgesetzt ist. Ich dachte das Tretlager ist höher als beim Spark. Da war bishe nur das Strike vorbildlich.

Die 13 kg des Genius 30 im Vergleich zu den 10.2 kg meines Sparks merke ich bergauf. Das Genius ist längst nicht so spritzig wie das Spark, es ist halt ein AllMountain/Tourer und kein Marathon-Bike.

Ich habe Zweifel ob das Genius AlpenX-tauglich ist, dazu ist es einfach zu schwer um es auch mal 3h zu Tragen.
Bergab fällt es mir mit den Genius leichter, aber der Sprung ist nicht so deutlich da ich am Spark eine Marzocchi XC700SL mit 100-140mm fahre.
Beim AlpenX kommen dann auch 57er Michelin WildRock 2.25  statt den 52er WildGrip 2.0 drauf.
Evt. reicht es schon den Syntace Vector Rizer Lenker anstelle des Durafilte Flat Lenkers zu montieren.
Ich werde meine gestrige Testrunde in den nächsten Tagen mit meinem Spark fahren, um mir die Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten klarer zu machen.

Momentan bin ich etwas hin und her gerissen ob das Genius für mich Sinn macht. Das Genius ist ein sehr gutes Bike aber der Unterschied zum getunten Spark ist nicht sehr groß.

Ray

P.s.: Die montieren Avid-Bremsen sind wirklich grottig. 
Die Fat Alberts am Genius waren erkennbar besser als die Alberts am Edison.


----------



## clekilein (15. Juni 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich etwas hin und her gerissen ob das Genius für mich Sinn macht. Das Genius ist ein sehr gutes Bike aber der Unterschied zum getunten Spark ist nicht sehr groß.



ein ungetunetes 30er is auch nich so der hit. mein ungetunetes 10er war das auch nicht. 13 Kilo fährt sich im vergleich zu 10kg ganz ehrlich grottig.

ich habs grad auf 9,6 kilo runter gedrückt, alpenX werde ich aber mit 9,9 fahren (schwerere reifen).

aber, wenns dann einmal getuned is, die sitzposition stimmt und man sich wohl fühlt isses wirklich die wucht.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juni 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> aber, wenns dann einmal getuned is, die sitzposition stimmt und man sich wohl fühlt isses wirklich die wucht.


Oh Gott! Ich will nicht wissen was das kostet.


----------



## clekilein (15. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Oh Gott! Ich will nicht wissen was das kostet.



vom 10er auf sub 10 zu kommen kostet weniger als gleich das ltd zu kaufen.

aber es is nich ohne...


man muss aber nich gleich so hart an der gewichtsschraube drehen, aber dem genius einen neuen Laufradsatz zu spendieren (+ den alten zu verkaufen), und dem doofen qr 15 den rücken zu drehen bringt gleich richtig gewicht.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (15. Juni 2010)

clekilein schrieb:


> und dem doofen qr 15 den rücken zu drehen bringt gleich richtig gewicht.




Ich würde das am liebsten andersrum tauschen...
....und für meinen gebrauchten orginal Laufradsatz gabs auch nur nen Appel und nen Ei


----------



## rayc (15. Juni 2010)

Der Genius  rahmen wiegt etwa 500g mehr als der Spark Rahmen, da finde ich 9.6 kg schon heftig.
Mein Spark wiegt 10.2 kg 
Komplett XTR (DC) und leichter Vario-Gabel XC700SL (1650 g) und NoTubes-LRS (1450g, 355er Felgen, 240s Naben und DC16/17).
Da musst du schon echte Leichtbauparts verbaut haben.

Mit XT-Parts und einen Tubeless-LRS mit FRM388er Felgen (1485g) sollten etwa 11.5 kg realistisch sein. 
Mit XTR dann wohl etwa 11 kg.
An der Gabel (Talas oder Revelation) sehe ich kein Tuning-potential ausser den von dir genannten Verzicht auf Steckachse (etwa 100g).
Fette Reifen wie Fat Albert oder WildRock gehören einfach auf so ein Bike.
Wie du noch 1 kg einsparst sehe ich nicht. Okay Formula-Bremse und X0 bringt noch was, aber da fehlt noch einiges.

Mit XT-Mix komme ich auf etwa 3600,- wenn ich einen 2009er Rahmenkit nehme.

Ich werde morgen mit meinem Spark die gestrigen Trails fahren, dann sehe ich hoffentlich klarer, ob ich das Genius nehme.
Mein Verstand sagt momentan nein, auch weil ich dann mein Scale verscherbeln muss 

Ray


----------



## clekilein (16. Juni 2010)

ich fahr schlauchreifenlaufräder grad an dem genius, weil sich die schlauchreifen einfach bombe fahren; deswegen wiegen die laufräder 1310 gramm, und die reifen immo 860 (zur transalp fahr ich dann 2.2er - bin grad Wettkampf gefahren)

dann hab ich auf ne 3- fach XTR kurbl verzichtet. und fahre 2-fach. (und ja, ich fahr damit auch 2h nen alpenpass hoch mit der übersetzung!)

dann weg mit dem dämlichen centerlock pfeffer (spart 200 gramm)

dann, was richtig viel spart sind 645er Flatbar (90 gramm) sattelstütze (99 gramm) leichterer vorbau, titanschraubentuning und nen 100 gramm leichteren sattel, keine 120 gramm schraubgriffe sondern bequeme 30er moosgummis, schnellspanner etc...

macht summa sumarum fast 2 kilo gegenüberd dem serienmodell.

der flatbar is mir sowieso lieber als ein rizer (is immerhin 645 breit) ne verstellbare sattelstütze brauch ich nur im gebirge, da kann ich ja ne andere nehmen und 2.2er schlauchreifen und fertis is dann die transalp-rakete.


----------



## rayc (17. Juni 2010)

ich bin gestern Abend mit meinem Spark die gleichen Trails gefahren wie mit den Genius.

Wenn ich die Gabel XC700SL am Spark auf 140mm ausfahre habe ich keinerlei Nachteile im Vergleich zum Genius. Nur die schmaleren Reifen habe ich auf steilen losen Untergrung nachteilig gespürt.

Mein Spark ist in der Konfiguration einfach universeller.
Der Unterschied im Downhill oder in techn. anspruchsvollen Passagen ist nicht erkennbar oder nur sehr klein. Das höhere Tretlager ist beim Genius vorteilhaft.
Berghoch ist das Spark spürbar besser.
So wie mein Spark mein Scale überflüssig gemacht hat, bringt mir das Genius im Vergleich nichts.
Bei Marathons bevorzuge ich das Spark, nur auf reinen Boltzstrecken wie Black-Forest-Ultra oder Frammersbach würde ich das Scale nehmen.
Bei techn. Marathons wie Schinderhannes, Neustadt oder Keiler bin ich mit den Spark schneller.

Das Genius wäre eine gute Ergänzung zum Scale, aber so hat es für mich keinen Mehrwert.
Leichte Vorteile bergab im verblockten Gelände (höhreres Tretlager) aber dafür behäbiger bergauf und schwerer bei Tragepasseage beim AlpenX.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das Genius hat mir gefallen, aber gegenüber einen Spark mit entsprechender Vario-Gabel sehe ich keinen Mehrwert.
Evt. probiere ich einen Lowriser am Spark aus und lege mir einen zweiten LRS zu.

ray


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Juni 2010)

Servus!
Der Vergleich ist ja ganz nett, aber wir sind ja schon mit einem Genius bedient.


----------



## rayc (19. Juni 2010)

Das war auch nur die Erklärung warum ich für mich entschieden habe, doch kein Genius dazu nehmen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusterx (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand aus der Runde ne absenkbare Sattelstütze an seinem Genius? Falls ja welche? Habe selber noch keine in 34,9 gefunden :-/

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## eiri (20. Juni 2010)

Nein sind auch nicht. Ich habe eine GravityDropper Turbo (4" drop). Dieser kan man mit eine shim von 27,2mm bekommen. Eigentlich darf man wegens die Scott Garanz keiner Shim nutzen, aber doch...

Vielleicht sehe auch der neue Genius LT. Da werd ein Crankbrothers Javelin 4 genutzt. Weiss jetzt noch nicht welcher Sattelrohr dieser Genius hast.

GravityDropper, nicht die schönste, aber einfach und robust:


----------



## Irony (23. Juni 2010)

Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ist nicht boese gemeint aber kannst du das nochmal, leichter verstaendlich, schreiben? Weil ich mich auch fuer die absenkbare Stuetze interessier.

_Nein sind auch nicht. Ich habe eine GravityDropper Turbo (4" drop). Dieser kan man mit eine shim von 27,2mm bekommen. Eigentlich darf man wegens die Scott Garanz keiner Shim nutzen, aber doch...
Vielleicht sehe auch der neue Genius LT. Da werd ein Crankbrothers Javelin 4 genutzt. Weiss jetzt noch nicht welcher Sattelrohr dieser Genius hast._


----------



## Sickculture (23. Juni 2010)

also ich habe mich bei Frederic Rul, dem Designer von Scott Genius informiert: Er meinte ich kann eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze mit Shim in das Genius 10 ohne Probleme einbauen. Als Empfehlung eine Carbon Montagepaste verwenden! dann muß die Klemme auch nicht zu fest angezogen werden. Ich fahre eine Joplin in meinem Genius 10.

Einzig das steile Sattelrohr bietet dem Hebel unterm Sattel wenig platz, da der Sattel sehr nach vorne montiert werden muß. Ansonsten funktioniert´s top! Überlege mir eine Remote zu holen.

*Absoluter Kauftipp: bikehardest - hier gibts die KS i950 sehr günstig!!!*


----------



## Duke_do (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich nutze die Kindshox I900 an meinem Genius 20. Da die original Sattelstütze ja auch nach hinten versetzt ist, passt das ganz gut. Habe sie in 31.6 mit Shim. Nutze auch Carbonpaste und es gibt kein quietschen und die Stütze fällt auch nicht runter, wenn man die Sattelstützenklemme mal löst um eine Feineinstellung vorzunehmen.

Durch das schräg stehende Sattelrohr geht die Stütze nur mit Nachdruck runter. Ich lasse meine Stütze nun immer in Mittelstellung, wenn das Bike im Keller steht und habe den Eindruck, dass sie dadurch schon etwas leichter geht. Remote wäre sicher nett, da ich aber auch mal die normale Sattelstütze aus Gewichtsgründen fahre, wäre mir das an und abbauen zu aufwendig.

Ansonsten eine wirklich nette Sache, wenn man das Genius nicht nur auf CC Strecken nutzen möchte.

Gruß Duke


----------



## Neoman (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe seit einigen Wochen das Genius 50 / 2009.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Revelation 409 mit Remote auszurüsten um
den 2010 Twinlock zu nutzen ?

Welchen Kit brauche ich dazu ? (Es gibt anscheinend mehrere)
Wo kriege ich den Twinloc 2010 günstig ?

Grüße

Neoman


----------



## skiking (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

den twinloc Hebel kannst Du von mir haben. Mit der ganzen Genius custom Auf- und Umbau Geschichte habe ich jetzt einen Neuen übrig.

Schreib mir eine pn oder mail.

Grüße


----------



## bigben80 (4. Juli 2010)

echt nett hier bin neu hier mal schauen was es hier so nettes gibt


----------



## posmanet (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Zum Thema Dämpfer-Einstellung: (Mit SuFu hab ich nix dazu gefunden..) Mit der Grundeinstellung gemäß Dämpfertabelle fahre ich bisher ja schon ganz gut und kann mich nicht beklagen. Groß was verstellen möchte ich also gar nicht, aber verstehen möchte ich's natürlich trotzdem. Gibt es vielleicht doch unterschiedliche Ausführungen des Dämpfers? Folgendes:

Ich fahre ein 2009er Genius 50. Im Papier-Handbuch (hier die pdf-Version) steht beispielsweise für 85kg 25/20 Bar. In der Tabelle auf dem Dämpfer selbst steht aber für 85 kg 24/19,2 Bar. Scott bietet ein Setup-Berechnungs-Tool an (Exceltabelle) und das sagt auch 24/19,2 Bar. Steckt da ein Fehler im Handbuch? Welche Tabelle verwendet Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigben80 (6. Juli 2010)

hallo, ich benutze diese tabelle, habe damit gute erfahrungen gemacht. ist auch recht einfach. gewicht eingeben, härtegrad anklicken, werte ablesen, fertig. geht bis 105 kg. 

http://www.scott-sports.com/download/09bike/SCOTT_GENIUS_Equalizer2_setup_utility_2.0.xls


----------



## Retoo (6. Juli 2010)

Gemäss Scott ist in der Tat ein Fehler im Handbuch! >>> Verwendet nur die Tabelle auf dem Dämpfer! 

Viel Freude am radeln...


----------



## posmanet (6. Juli 2010)

Retoo schrieb:


> Gemäss Scott ist in der Tat ein Fehler im Handbuch! >>> Verwendet nur die Tabelle auf dem Dämpfer!
> 
> Viel Freude am radeln...



Danke!


----------



## Eklk (8. Juli 2010)

Was sind das für Wheelsets auf deinen Rad ?
Wieviel wiegen die ?
Wie sind sie breit innen ?



eiri schrieb:


> Nein sind auch nicht. Ich habe eine GravityDropper Turbo (4" drop). Dieser kan man mit eine shim von 27,2mm bekommen. Eigentlich darf man wegens die Scott Garanz keiner Shim nutzen, aber doch...
> 
> Vielleicht sehe auch der neue Genius LT. Da werd ein Crankbrothers Javelin 4 genutzt. Weiss jetzt noch nicht welcher Sattelrohr dieser Genius hast.
> 
> GravityDropper, nicht die schönste, aber einfach und robust:


----------



## webep (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir ein Genius 40 2010 gekauft und fleißig in diesem Thread gelesen, jedoch einige Antworten nicht gefunden.

Ich versuchs mal so kurz wie möglich:

1) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Trinkflaschenhalter zu montieren?
2) Wie packt ihr das Genius auf den Montageständer?
Nutze bisher einen mit Klemmarm, aber bei diesen hydro-geformten Rohren?
Ist dieser eine Alternative / hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Montageständer?
http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/pflege-wartung/montagestaender/montagestaender/xtreme-montagestaender-mechanical-friend-.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=554
3) Gibt es ein "Mudboard" für´s Genius, ähnlich wie beim Cube Stereo?
4) Welches Teflonspray benutzt ihr für die Schwingenlager (vgl. Handbuch von Scott)?
5) und noch einmal der Dämpfer:
wenn ich die Zugstufenrädchen ganz nach links drehe (Richtung ´-´) stehen Sie (über den Max.-Wert hinaus) auf 5 bzw. 9,5.
Drehe ich Sie ganz richtig ´+´ stehen beide genau auf 1.
Laut der Infos hier müsste ich die Zugstufenrädchen neu synchronisieren.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Juli 2010)

Servus!



webep schrieb:


> 1) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Trinkflaschenhalter zu montieren?


Das Foto sollte es klären: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/415508 - JA, da ist mehr als genug Platz. Du hast dich um ein gscheites AM mit CC Qualitäten umgesehen. Hier muss niemand verdursten oder nur mit Rucksack fahren.



webep schrieb:


> 1)4) Welches Teflonspray benutzt ihr für die Schwingenlager (vgl. Handbuch von Scott)?


Ich verwende keinen Teflonspray sondern WD40. Ich habe so ein Teflonzeugs mal drauf gesprüht - war wohl das Falsche - seitdem ist so ein leichter Belag drauf. Macht zwar nichts, geht aber nicht mehr ganz runter. WD40 ist meiner Ansicht nach perfekt und wird auch bei vielen anderen Dingen als Allzweckschmierung verwendet. Gibts in jedem Baumarkt und kostet fast nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posmanet (16. Juli 2010)

webep schrieb:


> 1) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Trinkflaschenhalter zu montieren?



...mit dem richtigen Halter bekommt man sogar 1l Getränkemarkt-Plastikpfandflaschen rein.


----------



## Eklk (16. Juli 2010)

Uff WD40...
Schwingenlager hab ich noch nie eingeschmiert, das braucht man auch nicht ?!
Hab das Bike seit 14 Monaten und alles ok.
PFTE sprey benutzt man nur mit einem Lapen mit dem man den Rest abwischt,
ich schmiere damit kette und die Gabel.
Schwinglager müsste man demontieren und mit Fet einschmieren aber macht das Sin?


----------



## Eklk (16. Juli 2010)

WD40
Haupteinsatzgebiete sind Reinigung, Wasserverdrängung und Korrosionsschutz bei Metallen
Die Schmierwirkung von WD-40 ist dagegen relativ gering, jedoch ausreichend für Bowdenzüge, quietschende Scharniere oder hakende Schlösser.


----------



## zioken81 (19. Juli 2010)

hallo!Ich habe seit gestern ein Problem mit meinem Equalizer.
Er gibt im blockiertem Modus während der Fahrt ca. 1-2 cm nach,der Druck ist richtig eingestellt.

was kann ich tun?


----------



## webep (19. Juli 2010)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.

Den Flaschenhalter habe ich dran.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Das Foto sollte es klären: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/415508 -
> 
> Ich verwende keinen Teflonspray sondern WD40. Ich habe so ein Teflonzeugs mal drauf gesprüht - war wohl das Falsche - seitdem ist so ein leichter Belag drauf. Macht zwar nichts, geht aber nicht mehr ganz runter. WD40 ist meiner Ansicht nach perfekt und wird auch bei vielen anderen Dingen als Allzweckschmierung verwendet. Gibts in jedem Baumarkt und kostet fast nichts.



Scott empfiehlt das Einsprühen der ansonsten wartungsfreien (Industrie)Schwingenlager nach jeder Bikewäsche mit Teflonspray.
WD40 ist m.W. ein "Kriechöl" und dürfte auf Dauer die Schwingenlager eher entfetten.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für "das" Teflonspray?

Wie befestigt ihr den Rahmen auf dem Montageständer?
Mit meinem Klemmarm geht es nicht - s. vor :-(

und die Dämpfereinstellung liegt mir am Herzen:
wenn ich die Zugstufenrädchen ganz nach links drehe (Richtung ´-´) stehen Sie (über den Max.-Wert hinaus) auf 5 bzw. 9,5.
Drehe ich Sie ganz richtig ´+´ stehen beide genau auf 1.
Laut der Infos hier müsste ich die Zugstufenrädchen neu synchronisieren.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

nochmals Dank vorab


----------



## Superbiker2001 (19. Juli 2010)

webep schrieb:


> und die Dämpfereinstellung liegt mir am Herzen:
> wenn ich die Zugstufenrädchen ganz nach links drehe (Richtung ´-´) stehen Sie (über den Max.-Wert hinaus) auf 5 bzw. 9,5.
> Drehe ich Sie ganz richtig ´+´ stehen beide genau auf 1.
> Laut der Infos hier müsste ich die Zugstufenrädchen neu synchronisieren.
> ...




Warscheinlich nicht.Kein normaler Mensch stellt Zug oder Druckstufen von ganz auf nach ganz zu ein,sondern immer umgekehrt,ganz gleich was sonst irgendwo steht oder sonst irgendwer behauptet.Aus diesem Grund stimmen auch immer die Einstellungen der uminösen "Rädchen" in Richtung + überein und das ist auch richtig.Sonst wären auch 100% aller Dämpfer genau in die falsche Richtung vom Werk aus "synchronisiert"


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juli 2010)

Nochmal zum Flaschenhalter, woran ist der denn festgeschraubt?

Und noch was zur Info:

ich hatte von Beginn an das Problem, dass das Bike im Traction Mode gewippt hat.
Offen allerdings nicht. Das hat mich sehr gestört, bin in dem Punkt verwöhnt.

Jetzt habe ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer mal völlig abgelassen, 1-2 mal langsam durchgedrückt und wieder nach Vorgabe aufgepumpt. 
Und siehe da, kein Wippen mehr, ganz sauberes Dämpungsverhalten.
War quasi sowas wie ein Reset.
Das nur als Tipp falls mal jemand nicht glücklich ist.


----------



## webep (20. Juli 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Flaschenhalter, woran ist der denn festgeschraubt?



an den beiden unteren Kabel-/Leitungshaltern.
Habe den Flaschenhalter einfach draufgeschraubt und die Halter darunter belassen.




schoeppi schrieb:


> ...ich hatte von Beginn an das Problem, dass das Bike im Traction Mode gewippt hat.
> Offen allerdings nicht. ..
> 
> Jetzt habe ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer mal völlig abgelassen, 1-2 mal langsam durchgedrückt und wieder nach Vorgabe aufgepumpt.
> ...



Das Problem habe ich auch - werde ich ausprobieren.
vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## zioken81 (20. Juli 2010)

hallo!Ich habe seit gestern ein Problem mit meinem Equalizer.
Er gibt im blockiertem Modus während der Fahrt ca. 1-2 cm nach,der Druck ist richtig eingestellt. 20 positiv 16 negativkammer

Kabel ist auch richtig eingestellt...


was kann ich tun?


----------



## eiri (20. Juli 2010)

Eklk schrieb:


> Was sind das für Wheelsets auf deinen Rad ?
> Wieviel wiegen die ?
> Wie sind sie breit innen ?



Entschuldigung, ein bisschen spät.

LRS: DT Swiss Tricon XM1550, Diese wiegen üngefähr 1575 gr (Centerlock Scheiben oder Adapter). innen sind die 19,5 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe69 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
ich bin am überlegen mir ein Scott Genius 60 zu holen (2010), würde da günstig rankommen.
Mein Kaufgrund ist, ich suche ein Bike mit einem sehr stabilen Rahmen.
Ich wiege 105 kg. Mit Klamotten, Schuhen und nem Rucksack komme ich so auf 115 kg.
Jetzt meine Frage. Kann ich mit diesem Gewicht das Scott Genius 60 fahren? Oder bin ich damit schon zu schwer? Ich habe gelesen, dass der Equalizer2TC Dämpfer nur bis zu einem Gewicht von 110 kg "aufgepumpt" werden kann. 
Heisst das, wenn ich pech habe fliegt mir der Dämpfer um die Ohren, oder heisst das, ich kann den Dämpfer halt nicht mehr härter Stellen als bis auf ein Gewicht von 110 kg?
Achja. Ich bin auch 1,97 m groß. Ist das auch ein Problem? Da das Genius 60 ja "nur" eine Sitzrohrhöhe von 50 cm in XL hat.

Wäre cool wenn mir einer von euch vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte.

Danke,
moe


----------



## maibam (23. Juli 2010)

also nur mal zur größe... ich bin 190, Schrittlänge 92. hab das genius in XL. wenn die 7cm die du größer bist als ich eher auf den oberkörper verteilt sind dann ok. aber wenn man die sattelstütze noch weiter rauszieht als ich dann sitzt du halt schon arg weit hinten und das is nit grad passend.
wegen dem gewicht... ich hab das gewichtslimit nicht mehr im kopf. da weiß aber sicher noch wer anders bescheid
ich glaub dass genius is leider nicht das richtge bike für dich, sry


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juli 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> Ich wiege 105 kg. Mit Klamotten, Schuhen und nem Rucksack komme ich so auf 115 kg.


Was hastn du fürn Rucksack oder fährst du mit Stahlkappenschuhen mit Eiseninlay?


----------



## moe69 (24. Juli 2010)

hi!
naja,... also die 115 kg kann man schon irgendwie erreichen, wenn man noch nen trinkrucksack dabei hat und ne tour längere tour plant wo man alles dabei haben muss.

das mit der größe muss ich halt mal schauen. wie lange ist denn der vorbau bei deinem genius 50? hast du da schon den kürzesten dran, bzw nen lenker mit ner hohen kröpfung?

wäre toll wenn noch jemand mir angaben zu dem gewicht machen kann. der rahmen sollte das ja schon locker aushalten, es geht wie gesagt nur um den dämpfer.

danke schonmal für euer antworten

mfg
moe


----------



## skiking (26. Juli 2010)

Männers,

Schlechtwetterzeit = Bikeschraubzeit ! Wir, unsere drei Geniusse und die Jungs dazu, waren das Wochenende im Karwendel; saukalt und saunass! Jedenfalls kam mir dabei wieder das Projekt 'Sattel' in den Sinn. 

Fährt jemand einen Sattel mit Carbongestell (explizit den Fizik Gobi XM) in der originalen Scott Sattelstütze? Fizik weisst in der Gebrauchsanweisung extra darauf hin, dass die Klemmung keine scharfen Kanten haben darf. Die Kanten habe ich mit einer feinen Rundfeile gebrochen. Allerdings ist die reine Auflagefläche auf der das Sattelgestell geklemmt wird sehr klein. Die zwei Halbschalen der Klemmung fassen ja nur ganz am Rand, dazwischen liegt (bei mir) diese flache Vertiefung. Mir kommt das ein bisschen wenig vor. 
Gibt's da Erfahrungen?

Grüße !


----------



## eiri (26. Juli 2010)

skiking schrieb:


> Fährt jemand einen Sattel mit Carbongestell (explizit den Fizik Gobi XM) in der originalen Scott Sattelstütze? Fizik weisst in der Gebrauchsanweisung extra darauf hin, dass die Klemmung keine scharfen Kanten haben darf. Die Kanten habe ich mit einer feinen Rundfeile gebrochen. Allerdings ist die reine Auflagefläche auf der das Sattelgestell geklemmt wird sehr klein. Die zwei Halbschalen der Klemmung fassen ja nur ganz am Rand, dazwischen liegt (bei mir) diese flache Vertiefung. Mir kommt das ein bisschen wenig vor.
> Gibt's da Erfahrungen?



Habe dieser Sattel aber kenne der Scott Sattelstütze nicht, weil meiner mit einer Ritchey gelievert war. Habe aber jetzt ein ander System das mehrere Marke brauchen (bei meiner GravityDropper Stütze) mit nur unter eine Halbschale. Wenn der Frage ist ob das Sattel mit deinen Stütze fest zu machen ist, glaube ich ja. War das empfohlen andrehmoment nicht 18 Nm? Ich nutze nur die Hälfte. Das Band rund das Gestell macht das Sattel schnell fest. 

Es ist aber so wie weniger Drukpunkte wie mer Kraft auf dieser schmalle Drukpunkte enstehen. So kann das Gestell etwas schneller brechen. Ideal ist es also nicht.


----------



## skiking (27. Juli 2010)

Hi eiri,

thanks for your answer! Sorry, but however, i didn't get it. As your signature states you're based in Amsterdam, it might be more easy for you to reply in English? Just in case.

cheers

skiking!


----------



## eiri (27. Juli 2010)

skiking schrieb:


> Hi eiri,
> 
> thanks for your answer! Sorry, but however, i didn't get it. As your signature states you're based in Amsterdam, it might be more easy for you to reply in English? Just in case.
> 
> ...



I was trying to tell you that the seatpost will get fastened easily with the seatpost construction you got. It does not need much torque for that. If I remember correct, the Fizik recomended torque of the saddle is about 18 Nm. I only use half of it and the saddle is really tight on the seatpost. I assume that I use a simular saddle-seatpost (see image) construction.

But with fewer pressure points it might get broken more easily because the weight is not equaly devided and the pressure will concentrate on that few points.


----------



## skiking (27. Juli 2010)

Hey eiri,

great picture, thanks. I didn't worry about the torque as the scott seatpost clamp is build up with two screws both of them to be tightened with a 5Nm force.

I wondered about the situation of the saddle rails inside the clamp itself and it looks like your one has also a very small clamping area at the lower shell. I feel like i'm giveing it a try the next days with the scott seatpost.

cheers

skiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2010)

skiking schrieb:


> great picture, thanks.


What's growing in the background?


----------



## skiking (28. Juli 2010)

mhmm,

i guess it's dutch camomile!


----------



## dito970 (3. August 2010)

Hallo Biker,
brauch mal eure hilfe:
habe vor 6 Wochen ein Neues Genius MC40 bei Scotthändler gekauft !
die ersten 300 Km war alles ok ...und dann fing hinten die Nabe an Geräusche zu machen ! habe zum Händler gebracht und die Nabe wurde bei DT erneuert !
Dann kurz darauf Knackt der Rahmen oder das Tretlager bei jeder Pedalumdrehung gleichmäßig!
Habe es zurückgebracht und der Händler hat eine neue kette verbaut!
Nun ist das Knacken immer noch nicht weg ! Am liebsten würde ich es zurückgeben ! Den 2600 Euro ist sehr viel Geld für ein Rad das sich wie eins vom Real anhört.
Was mein Ihr dazu ? Was würdet ihr tun ? Wie sieht es rechtlich aus ?

Vielen dank für eure Meinungen


----------



## cubisti (3. August 2010)

Dann sag doch mal Deinem Händler das er den Hinterbau mal checken soll und das Tretlager ausbaut und den Sitz eventuell fräst und mit reichlich Fett einbaut. Das alle Schrauben fest sind und Fett auf den Pedalgewinden ist davon geh ich mal aus.
Aber das es an der Kette liegen soll kann ich mir ni vorstellen ausser wenn ein Kettenglied fest war. 

Gruss Cubisti.


----------



## dito970 (3. August 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich auch zu einem anderen Händler gehen ?
Wird die Garantie übertragen ?


----------



## cubisti (3. August 2010)

Kannst Du , Garantie hat ni unbedingt mit dem Händler zu tun die gibt ja die Firma Scott auf ihr Produkt. Scott Händler sollte er schon sein.
Arbeitsleistung musst dann sicher zahlen da Du es ni bei ihm gekauft hast . Aber das regelt jeder anders.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (3. August 2010)

@cubisti,
knacken kommt sehr gerne von den Buchsen des hinteren Federbeins. Reicht schon ein klein wenig Dreck. Ich setze sie mit Fett ein und drücke in die notwenidigen leicht offenen Schlitze zwischen Auge und Buchse ebenfalls Fett, somit kann dort kein Schmutz rein kommen. Klappt prima und seit dem (4000 km) keine Probs mehr.

LG


----------



## biketunE (3. August 2010)

Falls Interesse besteht: Das Bike (oder Rahmenset) steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## dito970 (3. August 2010)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> @cubisti,
> knacken kommt sehr gerne von den Buchsen des hinteren Federbeins. Reicht schon ein klein wenig Dreck. Ich setze sie mit Fett ein und drücke in die notwenidigen leicht offenen Schlitze zwischen Auge und Buchse ebenfalls Fett, somit kann dort kein Schmutz rein kommen. Klappt prima und seit dem (4000 km) keine Probs mehr.
> 
> LG



Hi,

du meinst die Buchsen des Hinteren Dämpfers? 
an denen der Dämpfer befestigt ist ?


----------



## Günni0808 (4. August 2010)

ja genau!


----------



## schoeppi (4. August 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, ein *MC*40?
Welches Modelljahr ist das denn?

Dürfte schon älter sein, sprich länger beim Händler gestanden haben.


----------



## posmanet (4. August 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage, ein *MC*40?
> Welches Modelljahr ist das denn?
> 
> Dürfte schon älter sein, sprich länger beim Händler gestanden haben.


Wohl eher ein 2009er Genius 50.


----------



## moe69 (9. August 2010)

wie sieht es eigentlich bei Rahmenbrüchen aus? Gibt es da Threads von Genius 50/60 von 2009 oder 2010 hier im Netz. Leider finde ich überhaupt nichts an Rahmenbruch Threads oder Bildern. Zum einen ist das gut, da es anscheinend wenige gibt, zum anderen würde ich gerne mal mit einer betroffenen Person quatschen, wie und warum das passieren kann. (zb. durch hohes Fahrergewicht, etc.)


----------



## ebay (9. August 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir ein Scott Genius 10 Modell 2009 gekauft. Laut Anleitung und dem Aufkleber auf dem Dämpfer gibt es nur Angaben für die Dämpfer Einstellung bis 95 kg. Mit Kleidung und Rucksack wiege ich aber (leider) gut 10 kg mehr. Zu diesem Gewicht (ca. 105 kg) finde ich keine Angaben mehr. 

Ist das Genius nur bis 95 kg geeignet? 


Gruß

ebay


----------



## Scotty83 (9. August 2010)

Also zum Knacken.

Das kann unterschiedliche Gründe haben....


1. Tretlager, heißt ausbauen und mit viel Fett wieder einsetzen,Gewinde der Lagerschalen schön mit Montagepaste einschmieren und wieder fest einsetzen.

2. Steuersatz knackt vorne auch mal gerne auch ausbauen und  fetten und wieder einsetzen.

3. Umwerfer am Tretlager dort gibt es auch ein paar Verbindungen die Gern knacken ich sprühe nach jeder Reinigung brunox auf die Verbindungen und wische den Rest ab.

Ich musste mich bei meinem Genius auch erst dran gewöhnen das es durch der Rahmen durch die geringe Wandstärke extrem viele Geräusche nach außen weiter gibt.


Die Gewichtsbeschränkung beim Genius liegt bei 110-120Kg(Rahmen) wenn ich das noch in Erinnerung habe. Zum Dämpfer du fährst eigentlich mit weniger Druck  als auf der Skalierung angegeben.


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. August 2010)

Servus!
Bei mir knackt es manchmal wegen einer schmutzigen Sattelstange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebay (9. August 2010)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsbeschränkung beim Genius liegt bei 110-120Kg(Rahmen) wenn ich das noch in Erinnerung habe.



Wo finde ich eine Quelle für diese Angabe? 

Das Gewicht ist ja nicht direkt beim Rahmen ein Problem, sondern eher beim Dämpfer? 



Scotty83 schrieb:


> Zum Dämpfer du fährst eigentlich mit weniger Druck  als auf der Skalierung angegeben.



Ich habe noch nirgendwo gelesen das man beim Dämpfer immer mit weniger Druck fahren soll als vom Hersteller vorgegeben. Wenn überhaupt, fährt man doch mit weniger Druck weil man dies für die eigene Fahrweise raus gefunden hat. 

Leider weiß ich bei dem Gewicht aber gar nicht welche bar Zahl ihr fahren soll. Der Dämpfer soll ja auch nicht beschädigt werden. Ein Limit von 95 kg halte ich für sehr gering. Es gibt doch einige Leute die groß und kräftig sind. 

Mal schauen ob ich mal jemanden bei Scott erreichen kann.


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. August 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7439950"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Mit Kleidung und Rucksack wiege ich aber (leider) gut 10 kg mehr.


Servus!
Hast du einen Pelzmantel an? Alpenüberquere haben für ne Woche ca. 6 bis 7 Kilo Rucksack und wie du dann 3 bis 4 Kilo Kleidung am Körper trägst ist mir ein Rätsel. Da würdest ja mit Schianzug fahren.

Wenn möglich Testfahrt.


----------



## ebay (10. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hast du einen Pelzmantel an? Alpenüberquere haben für ne Woche ca. 6 bis 7 Kilo Rucksack und wie du dann 3 bis 4 Kilo Kleidung am Körper trägst ist mir ein Rätsel. Da würdest ja mit Schianzug fahren.
> 
> Wenn möglich Testfahrt.



Ich muss sagen ich weiß jetzt gar nicht genau was die Kleidung so wiegt. Wer wiegt sie schon. Aber ich denke mal Winterschuhe, Winterhose, Jacke, Handschuhe, Shirt, Helm ect werden sicher 2 -3 Kilo wiegen. 

Was ich in meinen Rucksack packe ist ja meine Sache. Aber mit Lupine, Akku, Trinkflasche, Taschenlampe und sonstigen Kram wiegt der Rucksack sicher 4 Kilo. Damit bin ich bei knapp 105 Kilo und 10 Kilo über der maximalen Angabe des Genius Dämpfers. Bei Gewichten in dieser Größenordnung schaut man nicht auf 2 Kilo mehr oder weniger. 

Dann muss ja auch noch etwas Reserve dabei sein.


----------



## Tilo (10. August 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7441585"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> _ Zitat von Scotty83  Beitrag anzeigen
> Die Gewichtsbeschränkung beim Genius liegt bei 110-120Kg(Rahmen) wenn ich das noch in Erinnerung habe.
> _
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen!

In der Bedienungsanleitung .
http://www.scott-sports.com/download/10bike/A_General/2010_manual_a_general_de.pdf
Seite 13 im Originalbuch, Seite 8 PDF.

cu
Tilo


----------



## moe69 (10. August 2010)

na sauber...
das erste mal, das ich wirklich schwarz auf weiß eine gewichtsbeschränkung lesen kann zu scott, bzw dem genius 50.
im moment wiege ich noch 105 kg, soll natürlich weniger werden.
aber immerhin dürfte ich das ja auch noch fahren, kleiner rucksack mit inbegriffen. oder sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## ebay (10. August 2010)

Hi Tilo, 

genau die Antwort gibt Scott auch auf schriftliche Anfrage, wie mein Händler und ich feststellen mussten. Diese bringt uns aber absolut nicht weiter. Denn erstens ist die Frage ob man ein 2010er Handbuch/Manual auch auf ein 2009er Bike anwenden darf? Rein rechtlich her ganz sicher nicht!

Dann wissen wir immer noch nicht genau mit welchem Luftdruck der Dämpfer bei einem Fahrergewicht von gut 105-108 Kilo befüllt werden muss oder darf. 

Wenn ich den Dämpfer mit etwas mehr als der maximalen Angabe in der Anleitung und auf dem Dämpfer befülle, dann wippt das Bike ohne Ende und schlägt bei jeder mini Wurzel durch. Das kann ja nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. 

cu 

der ebay 





Tilo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> In der Bedienungsanleitung .
> http://www.scott-sports.com/download/10bike/A_General/2010_manual_a_general_de.pdf
> ...


----------



## ebay (10. August 2010)

Hallo Moe, 



moe69 schrieb:


> na sauber...
> das erste mal, das ich wirklich schwarz auf weiß eine gewichtsbeschränkung lesen kann zu scott, bzw dem genius 50.
> im moment wiege ich noch 105 kg, soll natürlich weniger werden.
> aber immerhin dürfte ich das ja auch noch fahren, kleiner rucksack mit inbegriffen. oder sieht das jemand anders?



Wiegst Du wirklich 105 Kilo ohne Kleidung? Dann bist Du ja noch etwas schwerer als ich. Damit müsstest Du ja mit Kleidung und Rucksack wirklich auch auf 110 Kilo kommen. 

Wie verhält sich denn das Bike bei dir? Bei mir wippt es ohne Ende und es macht wirklich keinen Spaß. Ich habe den Dämpfer mit etwas mehr als den maixmalen Werten befüllt. 

Oder hat das Genius 10 vielleicht noch mal einen anderen Dämpfer der empfindlicher ist? 

cu

ebay


----------



## Tilo (10. August 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7443039"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Hi Tilo,
> 
> genau die Antwort gibt Scott auch auf schriftliche Anfrage, wie mein Händler und ich feststellen mussten. Diese bringt uns aber absolut nicht weiter. Denn erstens ist die Frage ob man ein 2010er Handbuch/Manual auch auf ein 2009er Bike anwenden darf? Rein rechtlich her ganz sicher nicht!
> 
> ...



Hi der Ebay!

Hier das 2009er Manual, gleiche Seite. Steht dasselbe drinn.
http://www.scott-sports.com/download/09bike/2009_manual_a_general_de_web.pdf

Equalizer Setup toll http://www.scott-sports.com/download/09bike/SCOTT_GENIUS_Equalizer2_setup_utility_2.0.xls

Hier der Link zu der Support Seite:
http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/support/europe#bike09


Wegen dem wippen:
Ist das auch bei komplett geschlossener Zugstufendämpfung?
Falls ja, frag mal direkt beim DT Service Deutschland nach ob sie dir die Dämpfung mittels dickerem Öl/anderen Shims, tunen können.

cu
Tilo


----------



## ebay (10. August 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> Hi der Ebay!
> 
> Hier das 2009er Manual, gleiche Seite. Steht dasselbe drinn.
> http://www.scott-sports.com/download/09bike/2009_manual_a_general_de_web.pdf
> ...



Hi Tilo,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, verstehe ich die Excel Darstellung nicht zu 100%. 

Ich habe mit der Zugstudendämpfung noch nichts ausprobiert, da ich mit dem Bike erst zwei Runden bei uns um den Block (Treppen) und einmal durch den Stadtpark gefahren bin. Ich wollte es extra nicht im Wald richtig testen, weil ich es eventuell zurück geben werde. 

Ich habe den Händler ganz eingehend auf mein Gewicht angesprochen, dazu hat er mich ja auch vom Gewicht her eingeschätzt. Ich stand ja immerhin mehrmals direkt vor ihm. Mehrmals hat er mir gesagt, dass mein Gewicht absolut kein Problem für das Bike darstellen würde. Ich selber habe mich auf den Händler verlassen und habe vor dem Kauf nicht in der Anleitung nachgeschaut für welches Gewicht der Dämpfer maximal angegeben ist.

Nun macht das fahren mit dem Bike leider absolut keinen Spaß. Selbst bei dem hohen (bar) Druck sinkt das Bike sofort sicher 50-60% ein wenn ich mich nur drauf setze. Bei jeder kleinen Bewegung mit minimaler Geschwindigkeit auf der Straße wippt es ohne Ende. Wenn ich das nicht in den Griff bekomme, dann kann ich das Bike leider nicht fahren. 

CU

ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (10. August 2010)

Servus!
Wenn der Dämpfer zu 50% einfedert ist er falsch eingestellt. Das Ding federt bei mir ca. 1 bis 1,5 cm ein.


----------



## schoeppi (10. August 2010)

Ich verstehe die Excel-Tabelle überhaupt nicht.
Was kann ich damit tun?
Und wie?


----------



## ebay (10. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Wenn der Dämpfer zu 50% einfedert ist er falsch eingestellt. Das Ding federt bei mir ca. 1 bis 1,5 cm ein.



Servus tiroler1973, 

das der Dämpfer falsch eingestellt ist, dass ist doch logisch. Die Frage ist ja nur ob und wie man ihn bei dem Gewicht richtig einstellen kann.


----------



## moe69 (10. August 2010)

@ ebay 
hallo, 
ich hab selbst noch kein eigenes genius.
ich will mir aber demnächst eins kaufen. je nachdem wie sich das jetzt halt mit dem gewicht verhält. ich könnte ein genius 50 günstig bekommen. ich habe es auch schon probe gefahren. alledings nur auf asphalt und nicht im gelände. dämpfer hatte ich mir auf 26/20 befüllt.
ja, mit klamotten dürfte ich so 108kg auf die waage bringen.... leider....


----------



## ebay (10. August 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> @ ebay
> hallo,
> ich hab selbst noch kein eigenes genius.
> ich will mir aber demnächst eins kaufen. je nachdem wie sich das jetzt halt mit dem gewicht verhält. ich könnte ein genius 50 günstig bekommen. ich habe es auch schon probe gefahren. alledings nur auf asphalt und nicht im gelände. dämpfer hatte ich mir auf 26/20 befüllt.
> ja, mit klamotten dürfte ich so 108kg auf die waage bringen.... leider....



Hallo, 

das wundert mich jetzt aber sehr stark. Bei 26/20 bar müsstest Du eigentlich laut Tabelle 18 bis 23 Kilo leichter sein. Bei 20 bar werden 85 Kilo Fahrergewicht angegeben. 

cu 

ebay


----------



## Tilo (11. August 2010)

Moin!

Laut Equalizer Setup Tool kommen bei 105KG
28 bar in die + Kammer (Step 1)
und
22,4 bar in die - Kammer (Step 2)

Dann drehst du die roten Rädchen (Zugstufeneinstellung) ganz zu.
Von unten drauf schauen und nach rechts drehen, wie beim klassischen Wasserhahn zudrehen.
Dann jedes Rädchen ca. 3 Stufen (Scala/Markierung) gleich weit auf drehen.
Wenn beipielsweise das eine Rädchen bei geschlossenem Zustand auf 3 stehen sollte dann auf 6 stellen. 
Wenn das andere Rädchen beispielsweise in geschlossenem Zustand auf 4 stehen sollte, dann auf 7 stellen.
Nicht vergessen das ganze Prozedere im Full travel Modus.

Dann sollte das Ganze schon recht gut funktionieren.
Für ein optimales Setup benötigt es Gefühl  und Erfahrung .

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (11. August 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7444310"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> das der Dämpfer falsch eingestellt ist, dass ist doch logisch. Die Frage ist ja nur ob und wie man ihn bei dem Gewicht richtig einstellen kann.


Sollte dein Händler richtig einstellen. Wenn er das nicht kann würde ich das Bike bei ihm nicht kaufen.


----------



## moe69 (11. August 2010)

@Tilo

ja, das setup werde ich mal ausprobieren. ich hatte den druck nur pi x daumen rein.
ich habe auch gelesen, da es ja doch ein sehr leichter rahmen ist, den das genius da hat, dass er dadurch sehr dünnwandig ist. wird er durch das dünnwandige nicht auch schwächer? oder wird das durch das hydroforming ausgeglichen.

@all
ist denn hier jemand der über 100kg kampfgewicht mitbringt und ein Genius fährt? ich würde so gerne das genius fahren können, aber ich will es halt auch nicht riskieren immer an der zulässigen gewichtsgrenze für das bike zu bewegen. da fühlt man sich nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## schoeppi (11. August 2010)

Ja, ich.
Nicht ganz 100kg, aber nahe dran.

Macht dem Teil aber nix.

Zudem ist das nicht so eng zu sehen mit den Gewichtsbeschränkungen.
Meist wollen sich die Hersteller nur absichern um ggf. einen Ansatz zu haben bei Garantieansprüchen. Ist aber auch Humbug.
Wie soll das denn gehen?
"Herr Moe69, Ihr Rahmen ist gebrochen. Um Ihnen auf Garantie einen neuen zu liefern stellen Sie sich bitte hier auf die Waage." Blödsinn.

Ich fahre am RR Laufräder mit Gewichtsbeschränkung 90kg, also über dem Limit.
Das juckt genau niemanden.
Auch mein Händler meinte, sollte was sein, was kaum zu erwarten ist, bring sie her und wir tauschen um. Niemand fragt was Du wiegst.

P.S.: wie funktioniert das Excel-Tool? Ich kann das nicht. Was muss ich wo eintippen?


----------



## moe69 (11. August 2010)

nunja, es geht ja nicht nur um die garantie, sonder einfach auch darum, dass ich keine lust habe in voller fahrt wegen einem gebrochenen rahmen, lrs oder sonstwas im krankenhaus zu landen. mir geht es um die sicherheit.

ich fahre ja auch schon seit jahren einen scott liteflite rahmen mit meinem Hardtail. da ist ja auch noch nichts gewesen. nur hatte ich bei meinem fully einen rahmenbruch. und seitdem bin ich etwas vorsichtiger. ich will einfach sichergehen, dass das ding mich aushält. und ich hoffe ich bin bei dem genius richtig. ist ja nicht so, dass ich jetz wilde sachen mit dem fahrrad vorhabe, dazu hab ich eh zuviel schiss. aber der rahmenbruch kam bei mir einfach während des stinknormalen bergauffahrens. tippe auf materialfehler. sowas soll mir halt bei meinem scott dann nicht passieren. sind wem solche "materialfehler" bei einem genius schon bekannt?


----------



## M1cha (12. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin nicht nur neu hier, sondern seit 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Genius 40. Die Erfahrungswerte zum Dämpfer mit meinen 108kg Lebendgewicht:

Einstellung: 29/23bar, Zugstufe +/-0.

Passt perfekt für CC und schnelle Abfahrten im ST. Wippt nur einmal nach. Evtl. öffne ich die ZS noch etwas.

Das Bike ist weltklasse............


----------



## ebay (12. August 2010)

Aloha, 

dank eines netten Scott Support Mitarbeiters hat sich alles geklärt. Ein Freund von mir (der auch ein Scott Genius 10 fährt) hat eine E-Mail von Scott bekommen. Danke an den Herrn aus der Scott Technik Abteilung. 

Die Scott Rahmen sind tatsächlich alle bis 110 kg ausgelegt. 

Meine oder unsere Vermutung war nur, dass man den Dämpfer nicht mit einem höheren Druck befüllen darf, als es auf dem Dämpfer oder in der Anleitung angegeben ist. Wir hatten die Befürchtung das der Dämpfer vielleicht einen Schaden nehmen könnte, wenn er mit einem höheren Druck befüllt ist, als der maximale Wert in der Tabelle. 

Das ist aber NICHT der Fall. Man kann den Wert einfach analog der Steigerung in der Tabelle einfach weiter erhöhen. Bis zu einem Fahrer Gesamtgewicht von 110 kg. 

Also in der + Kammer immer 1 Bar pro 5 kg Fahrergewicht mehr. Das sind 29 Bar für einen Fahrer mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 105 kg. 

@moe69
Du liegst damit wirklich genau an der Grenze des maximalen Fahrergewichtes für den Rahmen. Wenn Du noch einen Rucksack mit nimmst, dann liegst Du sogar über dem Wert. Wenn Du dein Gewicht (vielleicht mit dem neuen Bike) senken möchtest, dann ist das Genius sicher ein super Bike. Dauerhaft würde ich aber nicht an der Gewichtsgrenze fahren wollen. 


Gruß

ebay


----------



## moe69 (12. August 2010)

@M1cha
Hey, super dass du auch ein 100+ bist und ein Genius fährst! Und prima, dass du mit dem Bike zurecht kommst. Das hat für mich das Genius schon wieder sehr viel positiver ins Licht gerückt.

Im Moment hab ich einen von AlexRims an der Angel, der für mich recherchiert was denn die verbauten AlexRims XC55 für ein maximales Fahrergewicht aushalten.

@ebay
Ja, mit Rucksack komme ich wohl schon in den Bereich von 110 kg. Aber da ja mein Wunscheigengewicht bei 98 kg liegt wird das dann auch irgendwann wirklich auch mit Gepäck hinhauen. Im Moment denke ich kann ich das Bike problemlos fahren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich in 2 Wochen das Genius 50 mein Eigen nennen kann. Das wäre so genial!


----------



## Windspalter (15. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
fahre ein Genius10 und habe es nach eurer DÃ¤mpfermodifikation eingestellt. Vielen Dank dafÃ¼r. Wurde noch etwas weicher am Hinterbau.
Das herausragende kam aber gestern.
Da habe ich neue Reifen aufgezogen. WildRockâR von Michelin. Vorne 2,4 und hinten 2,25 breit. Ich kann euch sagen so schnell war ich bergab noch nie. Und das nicht auf der Strasse oder auf dem Forstweg. Die Dinger haben einen Grip und ein SchluckvermÃ¶gen, kenne ich normaler Weise nur von meinen Big Betty auf meinem Ironwood. AuÃerdem hab ich die Reifen nicht mit SchlÃ¤uchen sondern mit Milch von NoTubes befÃ¼llt dadurch kann ich sie mit 1,5 bar vorne und 1,7 bar hinten fahren und habe immer noch massig Reserven. Kann ich euch nur empfehlen. AuÃerdem sind Sie auch noch deutlich gÃ¼nstiger als die Schwalbe-Liga.


----------



## moe69 (15. August 2010)

hi windspalter!

kannst du mir mal einen Link von dem NoTubes Zeug geben? Hört sich interessant an


----------



## Windspalter (16. August 2010)

Hallo moe69

findest du hier http://www.notubes.com/tubeless_system.php
oder bei einem gut sortierten Händler oder Onlineshop. Einfach mal Googglen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. August 2010)

Hallo GG (Genius-Gemeinde),
war in letzter Zeit ausschließlich mit weniger Federweg und gestreckter Haltung mit meinem Racefully unterwegs, so dass mein Genius eine ganze Weile gestanden hat. Heute dann Vorbereitungen für eine entspanntere Tour getroffen, Luftdruck im Dämpfer korrigiert und dabei festgestellt, dass sich der Dämpfer trotz Lockout-Position des Twinlock-Hebels im Traction-Mode befindet. Problem wurde hier in diesem Thread schon mal erörtert, finde ich aber gerade nicht so schnell. Für kurze und schnelle Antwort und Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Schöne Grüße
Pete


----------



## moe69 (18. August 2010)

hallo leute!
wen es interessiert, ich habe heute eine email von alexrims bekommen. die xc55 felgen, welche auf dem Genius 50/60 verbaut sind haben eine maximal zulässige gewichtsbelastung von 125 kg.

bike+fahrer+gepäck = 125 kg


----------



## Scotty83 (18. August 2010)

Was die Laufräder verkraften ist erst einmal zweitrangig auf vielen Bikes werden die Mavic SLR verbaut die haben eine Maximal Belastung von 85kg trotzdem werden sie an Rahmen gefahren die teilweise unlimited sind.
Was ich persönlich bei Scott nur sehr Zweifelhaft finde das die Maximal Belastungen sämtlicher Rahmen nirgends deutlich vor dem Kauf ersichtlich sind und viele Verkäufer auch nicht darauf hinweisen.

Das finde ich bei Cannondale deutlich besser gelöst da gibt es erst gar keine Beschränkung  und ein Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen. Ich bin eh auf das Jekyll gespannt was ja quasi das Genius im Cannondale  Gewand ist.


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. August 2010)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Das finde ich bei Cannondale deutlich besser gelöst da gibt es erst gar keine Beschränkung  und ein Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen. Ich bin eh auf das Jekyll gespannt was ja quasi das Genius im Cannondale  Gewand ist.



Die übernehmen eine lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen bei Material und Herstellungsfehler. Ein Rahmenbruch muss nicht zwingend einer dieser zwei Fehler sein: http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/Policies - Materialermüdung deckt diese Garantie ebenfalls nicht ab. ... und intensiver Fahrstil mit hohem Gewicht bewirkt meiner Ansicht nach auf Dauer eine Materialermüdung. Außerdem müssen sie irgend eine Gewichtsgrenze haben um die Bauteile dimensionieren zu können. Wenn schon keine offizielle dann aber eine mit der sie die Dinger berechnen und die geben sie dann halt nicht bekannt.


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...Außerdem müssen sie irgend eine Gewichtsgrenze haben um die Bauteile dimensionieren zu können. Wenn schon keine offizielle dann aber eine mit der sie die Dinger berechnen und die geben sie dann halt nicht bekannt.



Mein Cannondale Rize (Alu) hat eine Gewichtsbeschränkung von 138Kg. So oder so ähnlich wird es wohl bei den meisten Rädern von Cannondale im Begleitheft stehen.


----------



## Armani (20. August 2010)

Moin moin,

ich hab da mal ein anderes Problem.

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt die Umwerferaufnahme am Rahmen mit diesem kleinen Blech davor.
Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, schleift bei mir schleift die Kette daran, obwohl der Umwerfer richtig eingestellt ist. Ich hab noch zwischen Lager und Kurbel einen 1mm Spacer, hab ich so auch bei Ausstellungsbikes am Scott-Stand bei einem Marathon gesehen.
Kurbeln sind Race Face Deus.

Hab jetz überlegt das kleine Blech plan zu hämmern oder mit dem Dremel soviel anzutrennen damit die Kette genug Platz hat.

Wer hat auch das Problem? Wie wurde das gelöst?

Und weil Bilder mehr sagen als tausend Worte hier mal drei Links (Achtung große Bilder).

Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3


----------



## Bretone (20. August 2010)

Armani schrieb:


> Wer hat auch das Problem? Wie wurde das gelöst?



Ich hatte identisches Problem...
Geändert habe ich: 

1. XTR-Umwerfer montiert, der baut ein wenig breiter als der vorher montierte SLX-Umwerfer

2. Bei Scott gibt es dieses Blech/diese Platte auch in einer dünneren Ausführung, diese wurde an meinem Rad ebenso montiert. Dieses Problem sollte bei Scott daher bekannt sein.

Seitdem ist Ruhe! 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## KongoApe (21. August 2010)

gibt es den Rahmen+Heckdämpfer auch einzeln irgendwo zu kaufen?
finde nur Komplett-Fahrräder in S oder M und dann mit miesem LRS?
das scott genius 40 in L wäre spannend; in alu+Klarlack.

Die 40er Serie sei wohl ausverkauft; meinte der Händler


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2010)

Hi,
bei eBay gibt es das Rahmenset für 1700...

Allerdings gibt es das Genius 50 als komplettrad schon um die 2000,--; d.h., wenn du den Rest verkaufst, kommt es dich günstiger 

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wupperbike (21. August 2010)

Beitrag von Bretone:

1. XTR-Umwerfer montiert, der baut ein wenig breiter als der vorher montierte SLX-Umwerfer

Seitdem ist Ruhe! 

Viel Erfolg[/QUOTE]

Hi Bretone,
hast du die genaue Bezeichnung des XTR Umwerfers?
Bei meinem SLX finde ich die Breite für die Kettendurchführung sehr schmal.
Kann hinten schleiffrei nur ca. 4 Ritzel nutzen.
Wenn der XTR breiter ist, würde das die Bandbreite deutlich erhöhen.
Hatte schon daran gedacht, den SLX etwas aufzubiegen.
Grüße


----------



## Bretone (21. August 2010)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Beitrag von Bretone:
> Hi Bretone,
> hast du die genaue Bezeichnung des XTR Umwerfers?



Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich aus dem Stehgreif leider nicht... Kann ich die auf dem Umwerfer irgendwo sehen? Vielleicht hift dir dieses Bild etwas?


----------



## Wupperbike (21. August 2010)

Vielen Dank Bretone!
Hilft schon weiter.
Wenn Du mir einen großen Gefallen tun möchtest: mess doch mal das Innen-Maß innerhalb der Umwerferbleche des XTR´s, also die schmalste Durchführung der Kette im Umwerfer.
Bei meinem SLX-Umwerfer ist das 12,0 mm.
nochmals viele Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## Scotty83 (22. August 2010)

Hallo ich hab auch mal eine Frage fährt hier irgendwer an seinem Genius Sram? Ich habe nun von XT auf Sram X0 gewechselt jetzt will ich die Shifter wechseln ich bin halt noch nicht schlau draus geworden wie die Schlatzüge im Shifter befestigt sind. Vielleicht könnte jemand mal den Deckel mal ab schrauben und mal ein Foto machen. Oder mal einen Tipp geben.Weil aus der Sram Anleitung wird das nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Bretone (22. August 2010)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir einen großen Gefallen tun möchtest: mess doch mal das Innen-Maß innerhalb der Umwerferbleche des XTR´s, also die schmalste Durchführung der Kette im Umwerfer.
> Bei meinem SLX-Umwerfer ist das 12,0 mm.
> nochmals viele Grüße aus Wuppertal



Puhh, das ist ja immer so eine Sache mit solchen Messungen, wenn drei verschiedene Leute messen kommen da 4 unterschiedliche Werte bei raus...

Ich habe 13,0 mm gemessen. Mein Händler meinte damals ich bekämme durch den XTR Umwerfer im Vergleich zum vorher montierten SLX Umwerfer 2,00 mm mehr "Luft"!


----------



## Wupperbike (22. August 2010)

vielen Dank Bretone für die Maßangabe.
Dein Händler scheint richtig Ahnung zu haben, sitzt der auch in Köln?
Er hat recht: mein SLX hat genau 11,2mm (nicht 12,0), dann hätte ich mit dem XTR ca. 2mm mehr Luft. Genau was ich brauche!!!

nochmals vielen Dank und Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (23. August 2010)

Hallo, 

eine Frage besonders an die Scott Genius Carbon Fahrer. Fährt jemand von euch ein Scott Genius Carbon mit einem Sattelstützenadapter aus Alu? In 34,9 finde ich keine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Erstrecht keine kindshock. Nun würde ich gerne das Sattelstützen Maß von 34,9 auf 31,6 adaptieren. Würde vielleicht technisch etwas dagegen sprechen?


Gruß

SR


----------



## KongoApe (24. August 2010)

welche Alternativen bieten sich f. schwere Fahrer sonst noch an? 
die Dämpfergeschichte klingt ja nicht so spannend. Sonst wäre das Genius ein interessantes Gerät?  
ps. vom Umwerfer zum Um-Nerver?

ist da ein Trek ex 9 nicht komot-er oder ein Canondale RZ One Twenty 2?


----------



## Langenfelder (24. August 2010)

ich hab meine hier bekommen hat super geklapt http://www.tilosshop.com/
oder hier http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/395/lang/x/kw/-_fuer_Sattelstuetzen_mit_ÃË_31,6_mm/


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> ist da ein Trek ex 9 nicht komot-er oder ein Canondale RZ One Twenty 2?


Spinnst? Du bist hier im Genius Beitrag. Ich habe mir ein Genius gekauft, weil ich mit vielen Rädern eine Testfahrt machte und mir das Cannondale überhaupt nicht zugesagt  hat (wippte) und das Trek ganz gut war, aber vom Berg runter dem Genius unterlegen war. Bezüglich Wippen: Mit dem Lockout am Dämpfer wippt das Genius überhaupt nicht. Ist wie ein Hardtail und das ist im Wiegetritt bergauf perfekt. Alle anderen Räder die ich ansonst gefahren bin, haben immer ein bisserl gewippt. Wenn man es nicht anders kennt, stört es nicht. Wenn man ein Genius hat und mit einem anderen Hobel fährt und der wippt, dann stört es. Gerade weil du Cannondale erwähnst: Als ich das Testrad zurück brachte, war ein Typ da, der natürlich von der Marke derartig überzeugt war und der hat mir sofort dazu geraten es zu kaufen, weil so ein Baby müsse man haben. Dachte ich mir doch: Kauf dir das Baby selber. Es gibt Besseres zum gleichen Preis.

In dieser Radklasse ist das Genius ganz oben. Scott hat mit dem Genius diese Radklasse definiert und der Rest der Bikewelt läuft in diesem Segment Scott hinterher. - Meine Meinung - 

Durch den Technikkram, den man an der Kiste hat, ist die Kiste aber auch wartungsintensiver und in meinem Fall wurde der Dämpfer auch schon mal getauscht. Ist ja auch nicht ohne mit so viel Druck unter dem Popo zu fahren.


----------



## KongoApe (25. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Genius gekauft, weil ich mit vielen Rädern eine Testfahrt machte und mir das Cannondale überhaupt nicht zugesagt  hat (wippte) und das Trek ganz gut war, aber vom Berg runter dem Genius unterlegen war. Bezüglich Wippen: Mit dem Lockout am Dämpfer wippt das Genius überhaupt nicht. Ist wie ein Hardtail und das ist im Wiegetritt bergauf perfekt. .



Das sind allerdings Argumente f. d. genius. Genau sowas wollte ich hören
Das Trekt könnte ich beim Freundlichen um die Ecke testen; Das Genius 50 gibt es nur in Größe S + M vor Ort; ein L sollte es schon sein?




tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Durch den Technikkram, den man an der Kiste hat, ist die Kiste aber auch wartungsintensiver und in meinem Fall wurde der Dämpfer auch schon mal getauscht. Ist ja auch nicht ohne mit so viel Druck unter dem Popo zu fahren.



i.O. Technikkram weiss jemand, wieviel der Dämpfer solo kostet? nur so eine Richtangabe +-10%? Falls der Dämpfer mal nach der 1-jährigen oder 2-jährigen Garantiezeit ab-kacken sollte?
Sonstige Anschaffung: Drehmomentschlüssel + XTR-Umwerfer?


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Spinnst? Du bist hier im Genius Beitrag. Ich habe mir ein Genius gekauft, weil ich mit vielen Rädern eine Testfahrt machte und mir das Cannondale überhaupt nicht zugesagt  hat (wippte)...



Siehst du, und genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich mein Genius wieder verkauft. Nach meinem ersten Genius (altes Modell) habe ich ein Cannondale Rize gekauft. War mir aber nie so sicher die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben. Also das aktuelle Genius gekauft und siehe da, jetzt weiß ich das das Rize die richtige Wahl ist. Wenn man den Dämpfer vernünftig einstellt wippt der auch nur wenn er soll. In meinen Augen ist das Rize das deutlich agilere Rad. Und ich muß nicht ständig am Dämpfer rumspielen. Alles Geschmacksache.

Der Dämpfer beim alten Genius sollte ca. 750,- kosten. Instandsetzung lag so bei 120,- Euro. Zu kaufen gab es die Dämpfer offiziell nicht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Siehst du, und genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich mein Genius wieder verkauft. Nach meinem ersten Genius (altes Modell) habe ich ein Cannondale Rize gekauft. War mir aber nie so sicher die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben. Also das aktuelle Genius gekauft und siehe da, jetzt weiß ich das das Rize die richtige Wahl ist. Wenn man den Dämpfer vernünftig einstellt wippt der auch nur wenn er soll. In meinen Augen ist das Rize das deutlich agilere Rad. Und ich muß nicht ständig am Dämpfer rumspielen. Alles Geschmacksache.
> 
> Der Dämpfer beim alten Genius sollte ca. 750,- kosten. Instandsetzung lag so bei 120,- Euro. Zu kaufen gab es die Dämpfer offiziell nicht.



Nun ja, Du solltest aber auch nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass Du mit Deinem CD auch sehr viel Ärger hattest. Genauso wie ich das auch mit meinem Rize hatte. Mir kommt ein CD nie wieder ins Haus und ich bin reumütig zum Genius zurückgekehrt. In dem Segment gibt es zum Genius meiner Ansicht nach sowieso nur zwei Alternativen: das Trek Remedy und das Giant Trance X Advanced.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Alles Geschmacksache.


Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Genau so ist es.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. August 2010)

Hallo,
auf Anfrage beim Händler hätte der Dämpfer  700,- gekostet. In meinem Fall Garantie.

Ich habe einen XT Umwerfer und bekomme auf dem mittleren Blatt ca. 5 Gänge rein. Auf dem kleinen Blatt sind es auch 5 und auf dem Großen sind es 6. Zugegeben, mein letztes Radl konnte mehr Gänge schalten nur benötigte ich das Mehr an Gängen nicht.


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nun ja, Du solltest aber auch nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass Du mit Deinem CD auch sehr viel Ärger hattest. Genauso wie ich das auch mit meinem Rize hatte. Mir kommt ein CD nie wieder ins Haus und ich bin reumütig zum Genius zurückgekehrt. In dem Segment gibt es zum Genius meiner Ansicht nach sowieso nur zwei Alternativen: das Trek Remedy und das Giant Trance X Advanced.



Was heißt hier hattest. Die Carbonstrebe wird zum siebten Male getauscht, da die Lager nur verklebt, aber nicht eingepreßt werden. Frei von Ärger sind die Scotts allerdings auch nicht.

Wenns nach dem Service geht, würde ich wieder Scott fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (25. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer beim alten Genius sollte ca. 750,- kosten. Instandsetzung lag so bei 120,- Euro. Zu kaufen gab es die Dämpfer offiziell nicht.



hmm wenn ich mit der Fahrradfahrerrei Geld verdienen würde, dann wären die 700/750 Öcken sicher kein Thema. Auch wenn der Dämpfer nach der Garantiezeit abkacken sollte, steht immer noch die Frage im Raum: reparabel oder ein Fall f.d. SULO? 
Als Hobbyfahrradfahrer muss man aber noch ein Geld im Baukübel mitbringen, wenn man keine müde Mark damit verdient.


irgendwie stimmt da die Relation nicht mehr ganz; ab 500 eur bekomm ich ein komplettes Bilstein oder KAW-Fahrwerk f. d. Volks-Bus? 
aber: die Raucherkollegen verrauchen jährlich runde 4000 euro; da sind die 700 euro sicher noch ein Pappenstil?

ps. wird es diese Exoten-Dämpfer-Mimik f. 2011/20XX weiterhin noch geben oder rüstet scott auf eine neue Geometrie+Dämpfer-Technik(zb. Dämpfer parallel z. Oberrohr?)


----------



## Sco (28. August 2010)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## Langenfelder (28. August 2010)

?


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Die Carbonstrebe wird zum siebten Male getauscht, da die Lager nur verklebt, aber nicht eingepreßt werden.


Da traust du dich hier für CD eine Lanze zu brechen?


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Da traust du dich hier für CD eine Lanze zu brechen?



Nicht so wie du für dein Scott. Du hast bereits schon den Dämpfer getauscht, bekommst nicht die Gänge vernünftig rein...aber Rad ist super.

Fahreigenschaften und Haltbarkeit sind nun mal nicht das Gleiche. Im Gegenteil zu dir kenne ich halt sowohl das Scott Genius als auch das Cannondale Rize. Und die Fahreigenschaften des Rize sagen mir nun mal mehr zu.


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. August 2010)

Servus!
Ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob ein Dämpfer oder eine Carbonstrebe sich verabschiedet. ... und die Gänge gehen vernünftig und sauber rein. Ob ich nun 3 Gänge mehr habe oder nicht ist mir persönlich wurscht. Wobei ich so oder so auf 20 Gänge von SRAM spekuliere und wenn möglich umrüste. Die Unmenge an Gängen braucht kein Mensch. Ob man bei der Carbonstrebe auch einfach auf ein anderes Modell zugreifen kann? Also wenn die Carbonstrebe sich bei einem 2008-er Modell 7 mal verabschiedet, dann würde ich das Teil als Schrott bezeichnen. Von dieser Bezeichnung bin ich beim Scott weit weg. Ein einzelner Ausfall des Dämpfers lässt eigentlich keinen Rückschluss auf ein schwaches Bauteil zu. 7 mal das selbe Bauteil zerstören aber schon.

Wie gesagt: Welches Rad einem besser zusagt ist Ansichtssache nur wir befinden uns im Artikel für das Genius und nicht für das Rize. ... und mich hat beim Rize das Wippen halt gestört. Dämpfersetup dürfte schon gepasst haben, weil der Händler es vor der Testfahrt nochmal aufgeblasen hat. ... und Lefty wollte ich auch nicht. Wobei ich die tauschen hätte können.


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob ein Dämpfer oder eine Carbonstrebe sich verabschiedet. ... und die Gänge gehen vernünftig und sauber rein. Ob ich nun 3 Gänge mehr habe oder nicht ist mir persönlich wurscht. Wobei ich so oder so auf 20 Gänge von SRAM spekuliere und wenn möglich umrüste. Die Unmenge an Gängen braucht kein Mensch. Ob man bei der Carbonstrebe auch einfach auf ein anderes Modell zugreifen kann? Also wenn die Carbonstrebe sich bei einem 2008-er Modell 7 mal verabschiedet, dann würde ich das Teil als Schrott bezeichnen. Von dieser Bezeichnung bin ich beim Scott weit weg. Ein einzelner Ausfall des Dämpfers lässt eigentlich keinen Rückschluss auf ein schwaches Bauteil zu. 7 mal das selbe Bauteil zerstören aber schon.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Welches Rad einem besser zusagt ist Ansichtssache nur wir befinden uns im Artikel für das Genius und nicht für das Rize. ... und mich hat beim Rize das Wippen halt gestört. Dämpfersetup dürfte schon gepasst haben, weil der Händler es vor der Testfahrt nochmal aufgeblasen hat. ... und Lefty wollte ich auch nicht. Wobei ich die tauschen hätte können.



Das die Geschichte mit der Strebe seitens Cannondale ein Armutszeugniss ist, ist nicht von der Hand zuweisen. Das ich es erwähnt habe, kann man ja jetzt nicht als "Lanze für Cannondale" bezeichnen. Aber das bei Scott alles Gold ist was glänzt? Das ich früher Scott gefahren bin und der Service 1A ist hatte ich auch erwähnt. 

Es ist ein Genius Fred und soll es auch bleiben. Aber als ehemaliger Besitzer "beider Welten" kann ich halt auch zu beiden "Welten" was sagen. Und ich bin halt keiner der beiden Marken hörig.


----------



## Eklk (29. August 2010)

*WARTUNG:*

Also, alle die Genius 09   habt, wass habt ihr  schon alles gewartet-serviesiert nach welcher km oder Monaten:
Mein bike ist jetzt 16 Monate alt hab noch nicht machen lassen- 3500 km AM
- neu sind beide Reifen
- Kette
- vorne die Bremsbacken


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. August 2010)

Eklk schrieb:


> *WARTUNG:*
> 
> Also, alle die Genius 09   habt, wass habt ihr  schon alles gewartet-serviesiert nach welcher km oder Monaten:
> Mein bike ist jetzt 16 Monate alt hab noch nicht machen lassen- 3500 km AM
> ...


Servus!
Die Aufzähling bringt eigentlich nur was, wenn du dazu schreibst, welches Produkt von welchem Hersteller du drauf hast. Ich habe z.B. nicht die Stangenversion von Scott.

Ich habe jetzt ca. 7000 km drauf:

- 3 x Bremsklötze Magura Louise (Angstbremser )
- 1 x großes Kettenblatt XT (Aufsetzer)
- 1 x Lager XT (Aufsetzer)
- 1 x kleines Kettenblatt XT 
- 2 x Kette SRAM
- 1 x Dämpfertausch
- 1 x Kassette XT
- 1 x Mountainking hinten
- 1 x Little Albert hinten
- 1 x Mountainking vorne

Avid Elixir CR ist nach ca. 1000 km weggeworfen worden, weil 2 x undicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (29. August 2010)

bei mir sind 3500 km und 53.000 hm auf der Uhr

- Bremsbelege 2x vorne und 2x hinten original Avid die gesinterten
- Kassette Sram
- Kette
- komplettes hinterbaulager
- Dämpferservice
- Reifen von N.N auf Fat Albert vorn und Big Betty hinten

als nächstes stehen wohl die Kettenblätter, Kette und Kassette auf der Liste.
Weil bei mir immer die Kette zwischen Ritzel und Rahmen reinfliegt 
( nach einem ruppigen DH ) werd ich wohl ein XTR Umwerfer montieren lassen.


----------



## Eklk (29. August 2010)

Ihr hatet beide Probleme mit dem Dämpfer ?
Wartet ihr die Gabel nicht ? Ich habe FOX Talas 32 die müsste man ja jede 30 STD.warten


----------



## Scotty83 (29. August 2010)

Der Dämpfer kann Zicken machen. Meiner war zum Anfang auch undicht und war zu DT Swiss zur Revision jetzt ist Ruhe 1500km ohne Problem.

Echt die Talas muss alle 30 STD zur Wartung..... wie sollte das eine Privatperson realisieren?Denn so viel ich weiß dürfen die Händler an die Gabel auch nicht ran sonder die müssen eingeschickt werden. Die Aussage halte ich für ein Gerücht mit den 30 STD.

 Davon hab ich auch nichts in den Garantiebestimmung gelesen sie soll nur bei jeder Durchsicht also 1 mal im Jahr gewartet werden.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. August 2010)

Eklk schrieb:


> Ihr hatet beide Probleme mit dem Dämpfer ?
> Wartet ihr die Gabel nicht ? Ich habe FOX Talas 32 die müsste man ja jede 30 STD.warten


Mein Händler hat mir von eine Fox abgeraten und ich habe deshalb eine Rock Shox Revelation drauf. Die musste noch nicht gewartet werden. Eine Höhenverstellung wollte ich nicht mehr haben, da ich das bei der Gabel davor schon nicht verwendet habe und ich mir durch die günstigere Gabel es leisten konnte mir ein Custom Bike aufbauen zu lassen.


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier und Besitzer von einem Genius Modell 2010! Hier meine Frage: Dämpfer einstellen, habe 5kg mehr eingestellt als mein Körpergewicht und trotzdem kommt mir der Hinterbau viel zu weich vor bei vollem Federweg! Kann das sein?


----------



## Langenfelder (30. August 2010)

Meine Fox bekommt ab un zu ein bischen Reinigung und WD 40 auf die Standrohre sonst nichts. 
( Doch eins bekommt sie noch Trail`s, Trail`s, Trail`s und als Sahnestück noch ein DH )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (30. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier und Besitzer von einem Genius Modell 2010! Hier meine Frage: Dämpfer einstellen, habe 5kg mehr eingestellt als mein Körpergewicht und trotzdem kommt mir der Hinterbau viel zu weich vor bei vollem Federweg! Kann das sein?


Voller Federweg  ist bei mir auch weicher als nur halber. Würde das härter sein, würde man aber nie den vollen Hub ausnutzen. Wenn der Sag passt, ist der Dämpfer OK.

Frage doch beim Händler nocheinmal nach.


----------



## carboni1 (30. August 2010)

Ich hatte mal das Alte Genius das war deutlich härter!


----------



## Eklk (30. August 2010)

Zum thema FOX Talas 15 STD. maintrance. siehe beilage-flyer.

Macht ihr das  nicht ?


----------



## Langenfelder (30. August 2010)

Eklk schrieb:


> Zum thema FOX Talas 15 STD. maintrance. siehe beilage-flyer.
> 
> Macht ihr das nicht ?


 
Ne das wäre ja alle zwei wochen


----------



## Eklk (30. August 2010)

DA! 
Aber das kann man selber machen in 10-15 min.


----------



## schoeppi (1. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir von eine Fox abgeraten und ich habe deshalb eine Rock Shox Revelation drauf. Die musste noch nicht gewartet werden. Eine Höhenverstellung wollte ich nicht mehr haben, da ich das bei der Gabel davor schon nicht verwendet habe und ich mir durch die günstigere Gabel es leisten konnte mir ein Custom Bike aufbauen zu lassen.


 
Mit welcher Begründung hat er von der Fox abgeraten?
Für mich war die Talas mit kaufentscheident, vor allem in Kombination mit dem Twin-Lock.
Wieviel das Wert ist konnte ich beim Rheingau MTB Marathon jetzt erstmals voll auskosten.
Klar das beste Bike das ich jeh unterm Hintern hatte.
Wenn mir nur nicht die Heerscharen von Carbonhardtails auf den Bergab-Trails im Weg rumgestanden hätten...


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. September 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung hat er von der Fox abgeraten?


Er hatte mit FOX Probleme mit den Dichtungen. Die haben immer recht schnell angefangen zu süffen und hatte angeblich viele Reklamationen. Deshalb hat er FOX ausgemustert und hat im Haus nur mehr Rock Shox und auf Bestellung FOX. Mir war es recht, denn den Unterschied merke ich nicht und ich wollte wie gesagt keine Höhenverstellung mehr haben. ... und Rennen fahre ich so oder so nicht.


----------



## dito970 (5. September 2010)

Hallo Biker suche ein Hinterrrad bzw. einen Laufradsatz für mein Genius MC40 / 2010 ...

Ich bin kein Leichtgewicht ca. 90 Kg !
Möchte Qualität aber auch  nicht den Mercedes !
Sollte sehr Verwindungssteif sein...

Wer hat Erfahrungen und kann mir Vorschläge posten?

Vielen Dank

dito


----------



## M1cha (6. September 2010)

Hallo, fahre ebenfalls das 40/2010.

Bin gerade auf intensiver LRS-Suche. Mein Favorit: DT Swiss XM 1550 Tricon. Passt mit seinen weißen Speichen optisch perfekt, deutliche Verbesserung zur Serienfelge.

Technisch interessant ist das RWS-System (Vorteile einer Starrachse). Günstigster Preis bei Versender über EBAY liegt bei  620 Euro.

Für einen 90kg-Mann passt die Gewichtsempfehlung von DT Swiss bis max. 100kg. 

Hätte ich nicht 110 kg auf der Waage. Kennt jemand evtl. "Reserven" dieses LRS?

Grüße an alle, M1cha


----------



## dito970 (6. September 2010)

Hallo Micha,

sieht nett aus ... aber gibts auch etwas Günstigere ?
und mit schwarzen Speichen ? Klar die Passen zum Bike aber für mich etwas zu viel weiss ...


Danke

und Gruß dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (7. September 2010)

Also ich (95KG) hab das 40/2009 und habe mir vom Lightwolf (hier aus dem Forum) eine Hope II mit passenden Alexrims Supra 28 aufbauen lassen, weil ich auch nach was stabilem gesucht habe. Ich bin super zu frieden.

Leider ist es im Laufradbau sehr entscheidend, wieviel Wert auf PrÃ¤zision beim Aufbau der Felgen gelegt wird. Soll heiÃen dass eine 500 â¬ Felge trotzallem vllt nicht viel aushÃ¤llt, weil sie ******* aufgebaut wurde. Andersrum kann eine gÃ¼nstige aber gewissenhaft aufgebaute Felge absolut problemlos und lange laufen. Also nicht einfach irgendwo kaufen.


----------



## moe69 (9. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe jetzt endlich auch ein Genius 50 (2010)
Leider hab ich auch schon gleich ein kleines Problemchen.
Mein Hinterer Dämpfer quietscht beim Einfedern. Wenn ich den Rebound ganz aufdrehe (12), dann ist es weg, dreh ich ihn zurück auf 1 ist es voll da. Woran liegt das, muss ich was ölen? (Brunox) oder ist da was falsch eingestellt. Die Kammern habe ich auf mein Gewicht eingestellt.

mfg
Moe


----------



## biketunE (10. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Meine Fox bekommt ab un zu ein bischen Reinigung und WD 40 auf die Standrohre sonst nichts.
> ( Doch eins bekommt sie noch Trail`s, Trail`s, Trail`s und als Sahnestück noch ein DH )



Das ist so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was du deiner Gabel antun kannst. Standrohre nur mit normalem Öl reinigen (oder wenn es sein muss, Brunox Deo).


----------



## iazgea (10. September 2010)

spiele mit dem gedanken mein genius ldt zu verkaufen und doch wieder ein hardteil anzuschaffen.....was meint ihr was das noch wert ist. es ist nun genau 1 Monat alt!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (10. September 2010)

du bist bekloppt


----------



## moe69 (10. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

eine Frage an alle großen Genius Fahrer.
Ich bin 1,97 m. Muss daher den Sattel auch sehr weit herausziehen. Bei mir steht er im Moment auf 5-6.
Anführsich nicht so das Problem, bis auf den Tretwinkel von Knie zu Kurbel (bei waagrechter Kurbelstellung sollte ja das Knie ziemlich genau über der Pedalachse stehen, um optimal Kraft übertragen zu können.)
Leider komme ich da auch nicht hin, wenn ich den Sattel soweit herausziehe. Dadurch wird mein gesamter Körper ja auch immer weiter nach hinten gesetzt.
Hier meine Überlegung. Ich habe die Sattelstütze einfach rumgedreht. Da sie ja einen Flex hat (nennt man das so, also sie ist gebogen) hab ich diese Biegung einfach mal rumgedreht. Jetzt würde ich sogar bei weit herausgezogener Sattelstütze, und weit vorgeschobenen Sattel (rails) auch genau auf diese perfekte Kurbel/Knie Position kommen.

Ich glaube ich habe gelesen, dass man das mit Sattelstützen machen kann. Hält die Sattelstütze das, kann ich vielleicht sogar den Rahmen (Sitzrohr) damit kaputtmachen????

Ich hab mal auf die schnelle ein Bild gemacht (schlechte Quali) schaut mal selbst.


----------



## Tilo (11. September 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> Hält die Sattelstütze das, kann ich vielleicht sogar den Rahmen (Sitzrohr) damit kaputtmachen????
> 
> Ich hab mal auf die schnelle ein Bild gemacht (schlechte Quali) schaut mal selbst.



Moin Moe69!

Die Belastung auf Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze sind in dieser Position sogar geringer.
Mit der Scott Stütze sehe ich da keine Probleme, bei anderen Fabrikaten besser vorher den Hersteller fragen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Scotty83 (11. September 2010)

Wie tilo schon sagte dass ist mit der Scott Sattelstütze kein Problem. Ich selbst bin auch 1,93m groß und fahre ein Genius 10 mir war die Sattelstütze immer zu kurz und es blieb mir zu wenig Stütze im Rohr gerade nach dem ersten Problem am Genius 40 Rahmen wo das Sattelrohr abgerissen ist, bin ich deshalb auf eine Syntace P6 Carbon in 450mm umgestiegen.


----------



## steve-0 (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze seit ca. 6 Wochen ein Genius 50 von 2009 mit Equalizer 2 Dämpfer.

Hatte den Dämpfer nach einer Woche schon beim Service da die Kolbenstange im unbelasteten Zustand ca. 1,8cm herausgschaut hat und dadurch Federweg verschenkt wurde.

Dämpfer wurde repariert, Kolbenstange nun nicht mehr sichtbar. Soweit so gut.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, das im Lockout Modus nach ca. 50-100 Metern Fahrt, der Kolben ca. 1,5cm sichtbar wird, und mein Sitzwinkel deutlich nach hinten verlagert wird. Der Hinterbau ist aber weiterhin steif.

Das war vorhin nicht so, das Ding war einfach zu, da ist nichts "gewandert".

An der Einstellschraube vom Twinlock Hebel hab ich schon mit den Zugspannungen herumexperimentiert, hat aber leider nix gebracht....

Hat jemand das Problem schon mal gehabt und kann mir eine Lösung dafür nennen, oder darf ich den Dämpfer nach ca. 600km schon das zweite mal zu DT Swiss schicken ?

Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar !!!

Greetz
steve-0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanchoPansa (11. September 2010)

Hallo an Alle.
Spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gendanken,mir das Genius40  zuzulegen.War eigentlich auch schon fast überzeugt,aber das mit dem  Dämpfer muss ja ein Alptraum sein

Entweder bekommt man ihn nicht eingestellt,oder das Teil liegt ständig in der Werkstatt.
Kann das sein das der Scott-Equalizer noch übelst mit seinen Kinderkrankheiten kämpft?
Gibt es hier überhaupt jemanden,der mit dem Ding völlig problemlos fährt und noch keinen Schaden an dem Ding hatte?


----------



## Luzio (11. September 2010)

Wie immer - die Leute, bei denen alles ok ist, haben wenig Grund zum posten. Mein Genius läuft super, nie wirklich Probleme mit dem Dämpfer. Grüße, L


----------



## SanchoPansa (11. September 2010)

Luzio schrieb:


> Wie immer - die Leute, bei denen alles ok ist, haben wenig Grund zum posten. Mein Genius läuft super, nie wirklich Probleme mit dem Dämpfer. Grüße, L



Und wie schauts mitm dreck aus?Ist doch völlig unpraktisch plaziert.Kann ja sein das die gewählte position geometrisch sinnvoll ist,aber.......
....dat geht doch kabutt bei dem schmutz.....


----------



## godsey (11. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit Anfang diesen Jahres ein 09er Genius 40. Bisher ungefähr 2000km Allmountain. Das Fahrverhalten und insbesondere der fernbedienbare hintere Dämpfer begeistern mich immer wieder aufs neue. Probleme gab es natürlich auch ein paar: 

- Der zunächst montierte Trac-Lock Hebel war ziemlich schwergängig. Nach einem Sturz war der glücklicherweise defekt und ich hab gleich einen Twinlock-Hebel geordert, der wunderbar leichtgängig ist.

- Die Talas sinkt hin und wieder ein und kommt nicht alleine wieder hoch. Komischerweise ist das erst 2 mal passiert. Dazwischen funktioniert sie tadellos. Das Ansprechverhalten könnte besser sein, das so aber bei der Fox wohl normal sein? Aber im Winter geht die eh zu Toxoholic um den Remote nachzurüsten, dann können die ja mal schauen.

- Jetzt wirds richtig ärgerlich: Heute habe ich festgestellt, das ich zum zweiten Mal ordentlich Spiel in der Hinterradnabe habe. Beim ersten mal hat der Scotthändler einen Konus ersetzt. Beim heutigen Zerlegen habe ich festgestellt, daß dieser schon wieder deutliche Fresspuren zeigt. Kein Wunder: Es ist eine 20 Euro Deore Nabe verbaut!!!

- Außerdem seit heute ziemlich laute Knackgeräusche aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Die Kurbel hat ebenfalls zu viel Spiel.

Frage1:
Kann ich eine bessere (z.B. XT) Nabe kaufen und die Innereien in die alte Deore umbauen? Ich hab halt keine Lust die Naben umspeichen zu lassen.

Frage2:
Kann ich nur ein neues Innenlager für die Kurbel verbauen, oder brauche ich eine neue Kurbel? 
Falls Innenlager: Was für eins brauche ich? 
Falls Kurbel: Was haltet ihr von der Noir?


----------



## steve-0 (11. September 2010)

War Anfangs auch skeptisch gegenüber der Platzierung des Dämpfers, aber so schmutzig wird das Teil auch nicht. Ich denke bei einem Votec oder Cube Stereo wird es schlimmer sein. Der Kolben vom Equalizer Dämpfer arbeitet ja auch auf Zug und ist so nicht ständig sichtbar.


----------



## moe69 (11. September 2010)

Also das mit dem Schmutz sehe ich bis jetzt nicht so tragisch. Klar wird das Gehäuse des Dämpfers eingesaut. Aber dadurch, das der Dämpfer meistens fast eingefahren ist wird er nicht so dreckig. Des weiteren ist doch ein kleines Schutzblech aus Plastik vor der Kolbenstange verbaut um so den abgeworfenen Dreck des Reifens abzuhalten. 
Habt ihr nicht dieses kleine Schutzblech dran?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanchoPansa (12. September 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Schmutz sehe ich bis jetzt nicht so tragisch. Klar wird das Gehäuse des Dämpfers eingesaut. Aber dadurch, das der Dämpfer meistens fast eingefahren ist wird er nicht so dreckig. Des weiteren ist doch ein kleines Schutzblech aus Plastik vor der Kolbenstange verbaut um so den abgeworfenen Dreck des Reifens abzuhalten.
> Habt ihr nicht dieses kleine Schutzblech dran?!?



Nunja,da hast du meine Bedenken ja ein wenig zur Seite geräumt.Aber das o.g.Schutzblech hab ich noch bei keinem Genius gesehen,zumin.nicht ab Werk.Dein Foto hab ich leider nicht gefunden.
Warum hat Scott nicht von vornherein was vorgesehen,sowas a la Cube Stereo ?? Sehr schade in dieser Preisklasse.

Hab auf der Scott-Hompage den Equalizer 3 gesehen.Aber bisher auch nur dort.Scheint für 2011 im Programm zu sein.
Jemand schon mal was darüber gehört???
Was bringt der an Verbesserung??


----------



## Langenfelder (12. September 2010)

fahre seit Jan. 09 ein 30er jetzt fast 3500km und 60.000hm auf der Uhr hatte nur einmal ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer. hat nicht mehr den vollen Federweg freigegeben, wurde auf Kulanz Rep.

Schmutz am Dämpfer null problem da ist ein kleiner Spritzschutz.

Was mich aber am meisten nervt, ist das die Kette zwischen Rahmen und kl. Kettenblatt springt ( meist nach einer ruppigen Abfahrt über Wurzeln ) und das dolle daran ist, das ich jedes mal das Kettenschloss aufmachen muß um die Kettte da wieder raus zu bekommen.

Ansonsten find ich mein G. einfach nur Geil


----------



## Bunkerhorst (12. September 2010)

Das mit der Kette kann ich bestätigen. Ist bei mir aber nur einmal passiert. Ein anderer Händler hatte die dann wieder rausgeholt und den Umwerfer besser eingestellt. Seitdem geht´s. An sich aber eine verdammt ärgerliche Sache, weil man zuerst an sich selbst zweifelt, dass man nicht mal ne Kette wieder auf´s Kettenblatt bekommt. Und wenn man dann auch kein Werkzeug dabei hat... . Da bin ich echt entäuscht von Scott. Ansonsten funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Nur am Anfang hatte ich mal ein zieml. heftiges Spiel im Hinterbau. Mittlerweile aber behoben.


----------



## StullY (12. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ja, das mit der Kette kann ich auch bestätigen. Sie konnte nicht mehr auf das kleine Kettenblatt wieder überführt werden. Sehr ärgerlich. Ich musste dann mit dem Kettennieter sie öffnen. Geschehen nach dem Transport mit dem Auto. Zum Glück hatte ich da das entsprechende Werkzeug. Habe jetzt eine Ersatzkette genommen, die breiter als das Original ist. Naja!

So long!


----------



## Langenfelder (12. September 2010)

eine Dreifachkettenführung das wäre die Lösung


----------



## Scotty83 (12. September 2010)

godsey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit Anfang diesen Jahres ein 09er Genius 40. Bisher ungefähr 2000km Allmountain. Das Fahrverhalten und insbesondere der fernbedienbare hintere Dämpfer begeistern mich immer wieder aufs neue. Probleme gab es natürlich auch ein paar:
> 
> ...



 Also ich hatte auch mal das Genius 40 2009 aber als Custom. 
  Nachstehende Meinung sind meine persönlichen.
  Die Remotenachrüstung  wozu? Damit du die Gabel vom Lenker zu machen kannst. mehr bringt dir das nicht denn absenken so wie den Dämpfer kannst du sie per Hebel nicht . Was wirklich etwas brauchbares wäre. Das Gewicht/Geld würde ich mir Sparen.
  Schaltung und LRS bei dem Genius 40 sind von Hause aus einfach nur Schrott und mindern ehrlich gesagt den Fahrspaß.
  Warum willst du das Innenleben einer Nabe umbauen? Kauf dir lieber einen vernünftigen Laufradsatz mit soliden Naben mein erster LRS war ein DT Swiss XR 4.2d mit 240s Naben der ist solide,steif,leicht und den bekommst du wenn du Glück hast für um die 350 Euro. Stichwort heißt hier rotierende Massen und bei den Serien Laufrädern hast du ordentlich Masse.
  Das knacken rührt von zu wenig Fett im Tretlager/Gehäuse da gibts nur eines ausbauen fetten wieder einbauen fertig.
  Wenn du am Antrieb was tauschen willst tausch alles also Kurbel und Innenlager alles andere würde indem Fall keinen Sinn machen. Im Allgemeinen bekommst du das Innenlager gleich mit zur Kurbel bei XT immer so. Bei Truvativ also der Noir 3.3 XC Kurbel ist das GXP Innenlager meist nicht dabei ist aber vom Händler abhängig.  
  Ich an deiner Stelle würde wenn du etwas Solides suchst die komplette Schaltung auf XT umrüsten. zuverlässige Technik , sauberes Schalten zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

  Zur Noir Kurbel.. die ist optisch wirklich schön kein Vergleich zur schnöden XT Kurbel zum Verhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen dafür fahr ich sie noch nicht lange genug aber die Montage gefällt mir persönlich allerdings besser als bei Shimano`s XT. Aber sie ist um einiges teurerer muss man auch sehen.


----------



## Scotty83 (12. September 2010)

Der Dämpfer ist gut so wie er ist. Auch liegt er nicht wirklich im Haupt- Flugbereich des Dreckes außerdem wie schon gesagt arbeitet er auf Zug nicht auf Druck. Von Scott wurden diese Dämpfer aber auch mit einem kleinen Plastikschutz versehen der die Kolbenstange schützt wenn sie aus dem Dämpfer schaut. 
  Der Neue Equalizer 3 kommt nur beim Genius LT zum Einsatz, da wird er aber auch entgegengesetzt eingebaut. Beim 2011 Genius bleibt es beim Equalizer 2 Dämpfer der denke ich nur optisch etwas verändert wurde. Das mit der Kette ist mir auch schon passiert für Leute die ein XT Schaltung fahren gibt es einen Rahmenschutz aus Alu war in der Bike 9 glaub ich zusehen der wird einfach mit am Tretlager befestigt dafür wir der Distanzring weggelassen.


----------



## posmanet (12. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> Nunja,da hast du meine Bedenken ja ein wenig zur Seite geräumt.Aber das o.g.Schutzblech hab ich noch bei keinem Genius gesehen,zumin.nicht ab Werk.Dein Foto hab ich leider nicht gefunden. (...)



Guckst Du hier:




Unten siehst Du den Kolben mit Befestigunsschraube, rechts davon das schwarze Spritzschutzfähnchen, unterhalb des rechten roten Einstellrädchens.


----------



## SanchoPansa (12. September 2010)

posmanet schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> Unten siehst Du den Kolben mit Befestigunsschraube, rechts davon das schwarze Spritzschutzfähnchen, unterhalb des rechten roten Einstellrädchens.



kann es leider nur erahnen.so richtig erkennt man es nicht.aber wenn es seinen zweck erfüllt bin ich ja schon glücklich


----------



## Southbike (12. September 2010)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godsey (12. September 2010)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Warum willst du das Innenleben einer Nabe umbauen? Kauf dir lieber einen vernünftigen Laufradsatz mit soliden Naben mein erster LRS war ein DT Swiss XR 4.2d mit 240s Naben der ist solide,steif,leicht und den bekommst du wenn du Glück hast für um die 350 Euro. Stichwort heißt hier rotierende Massen und bei den Serien Laufrädern hast du ordentlich Masse.


Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust viel zu investieren. Mir kommts aufs Laufradgewicht nicht an, weil ich eh keine Rennen fahre. Es geht mir in erster Linie um Bergabspass. Das Innenleben will ich umbauen, weil ich in meiner Ahnungslosigkeit davon ausgegangen bin, daß das der kostengünstigste Weg zu einem funktionierenden Laufrad sein könnte. Geht es denn?


Scotty83 schrieb:


> Das knacken rührt von zu wenig Fett im Tretlager/Gehäuse da gibts nur eines ausbauen fetten wieder einbauen fertig.


Leider habe ich nicht nur Geräusche, sondern auch deutliches Spiel. Ich gehe also davon aus, daß da bereits was kaputt ist. Gibts das Innenlager denn einzeln? Und woher, bzw, was muß ich kaufen? Shimano scheidet allein schon aus optischen Gründen aus. Ich will kein silber am Rad.

Viele Dank für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## posmanet (12. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> kann es leider nur erahnen.so richtig erkennt man es nicht.aber wenn es seinen zweck erfüllt bin ich ja schon glücklich



Fein.  Hier kann man das schwarze Fähnchen etwas besser erkennen:


----------



## SanchoPansa (12. September 2010)

posmanet schrieb:


> Fein.  Hier kann man das schwarze Fähnchen etwas besser erkennen:



Ah,nu seh ich das süße kleine ding.merci.
sehr dezent,is mir noch nie aufgefallen,aber es sollte als dreckfänger für den kolben ausreichen.da geb ich dir recht.zumindest ist es nicht weniger schutz als bei anderen bikes
morgen besuch ich noch einen fahrradladen,dann hab ich se alle durch.wenn mich dort nix anderes überzeugt marschier ich zum lokalen händler und hol mir morgen das genius.
das wirds wahrscheinst sowieso,der andere händler hat nur rotwild,rocky mountain,spezialized und co.da das kein mensch braucht steht die entscheidung quasi schon fest.


----------



## SanchoPansa (12. September 2010)

[/quote]
  sehr schön in schwarz,ohne das schwule rot
was ist das?carbon?
gibts davon ein bild mit allen komponenten daran?..würde mich mal interessieren...
meins(falls es das wird),ist halt weiß,daran muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.
obwohl es mir mittlerweile ganz gut gefällt. Edel und keine bonbonfarben


----------



## posmanet (12. September 2010)

> (...) was ist das?carbon?
> gibts davon ein bild mit allen komponenten daran?..würde mich mal interessieren... (...)


Steht doch drauf, was das ist! 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=scott+genius+ten


----------



## Scotty83 (12. September 2010)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust viel zu investieren. Mir kommts aufs Laufradgewicht nicht an, weil ich eh keine Rennen fahre. Es geht mir in erster Linie um Bergabspass. Das Innenleben will ich umbauen, weil ich in meiner Ahnungslosigkeit davon ausgegangen bin, daß das der kostengünstigste Weg zu einem funktionierenden Laufrad sein könnte. Geht es denn?
> 
> Leider habe ich nicht nur Geräusche, sondern auch deutliches Spiel. Ich gehe also davon aus, daß da bereits was kaputt ist. Gibts das Innenlager denn einzeln? Und woher, bzw, was muß ich kaufen? Shimano scheidet allein schon aus optischen Gründen aus. Ich will kein silber am Rad.
> 
> Viele Dank für die ausführliche Antwort



Ich weiß nicht was für ein Innenlager bei der Kurbel verbaut ist.Aber es ist ja auch ein Truvativ. Ich habe bei meiner Noir momentan dieses hier verbaut.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...lager-bsa.html?uin=ffsfisdrr7f9su5jgph5ur5pm4


----------



## SanchoPansa (12. September 2010)

Hallo...ich noch mal...
Wie sieht denn das mir der Rahmegröße aus?? Hab nun schon einige male  gelesen,das das Genius kleiner ausfällt.
Hab eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.Laut Formel brauch ich 19".Welche Größe wäre das dann beim Genius.Weil ich immer nur M,L,XL&Co höre..
Kennt sich da jemand aus??


----------



## steve-0 (13. September 2010)

Hat keiner einen Tip für mein weiter oben beschriebenes Problem mit der Lockout Funktion ?

steve-0


----------



## Scotty83 (13. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> Hallo...ich noch mal...
> Wie sieht denn das mir der Rahmegröße aus?? Hab nun schon einige male  gelesen,das das Genius kleiner ausfällt.
> Hab eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.Laut Formel brauch ich 19".Welche Größe wäre das dann beim Genius.Weil ich immer nur M,L,XL&Co höre..
> Kennt sich da jemand aus??




Die Rahmenhöhe ist zwar pauschal zu bestimme nur würde ich das Bike mal Probe fahren. Ich saß zu erst auf einer L wo der Händler meinte  einme XL würde besser sein.
wenn du über 1,90m solltest du unbedingt zur XL greifen.Am besten  mal bei einem Händler vorbei und Probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (13. September 2010)

steve-0 schrieb:


> Hat keiner einen Tip für mein weiter oben beschriebenes Problem mit der Lockout Funktion ?
> 
> steve-0




 Also da musst du unterscheiden. Wenn du drauf sitzt und dann den Lockout einstellst guckt die Kolbenstange halt soweit raus wie dein Gewicht auf den Dämpfer wirkt. Wichtig ist wenn der Dämpfer unbelastet ist darf die Kolbenstange nicht zusehen sein. Sonst ist zu wenig Druck drin bzw. ein Defekt.


----------



## steve-0 (13. September 2010)

Der Kolben ist im unbelasteten Zustand nicht sichtbar, das ist auch soweit ok. Aber wenn ich schon im Stand, ohne Belastung, den Lockout aktiviere und mich dann aufs Bike setzt, dann ist nach ca. 50-100 Metern Fahrt die Kolbenstange sichtbar. Das sollte halt so nicht sein, bzw. war bis vor ein paar Tagen auch noch nicht der Fall.

Habe vorhin mit DTSwiss telefoniert, werde nochmal komplett den Druck aus den Kammern lassen und neu befüllen, wenn das nix bringt muss ich das Teil wieder einschicken...


----------



## Scotty83 (13. September 2010)

Naja teil mal mit was da rausgekommen ist. Der Dämpfer war bei mir auch schon einmal hin weil er undicht war.


----------



## moe69 (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

ich hab ein knacken/knarzen an meinem Genius 50/2010. Es kommt irgendwie von vorne, Steuersatz.. kann aber auch sein, dass es sich durch den dünnen Rahmen nur so anhört als käme es von vorne.
Ich kann es sehr gut hervorrufen wenn ich fahre und einfach mit meinem ganzen Gewicht im Bike wippe, also Vorne und Hinten gleichzeitig.
Was kann das sein? Habe schon gelesen, das es auch einfach nur die Schaltzugbefestigungen sein könnten. Was kann man denn noch überprüfen? Das Bike ist jetzt gerade mal eine Woche alt und war noch nicht wirklich im Gelände.
Könnte es auch an den Gelenken liegen, dass sie mehr Fett brauchen?

mfg
Moe


----------



## Wastelino (13. September 2010)

Moin moin,

habe lange gesucht und bisher nichts gefunden - vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.

Ich besitze seit einer Woche ein Genius Limited (Modell 2009), welches frisch aus dem Karton auch erstmal customized wurde. Woran ich bisher gescheitert bin, sind die "Schwingenlagerabdeckungen". Diese sind in "gold" gehalten und ich möchte sie gegen die normalen tauschen (so wie sie das Genius 10 im Bild oben hat). Diese sechs Schrauben/Abdeckungen hat nicht jemand zufällig übrig und zu verkaufen (sie können gerne gebraucht sein oder aus einer Service-Aktion stammen)?

Oder kann mir jemand grob einen Preis nennen, was das Service-Kit (Lager, Schrauben/Abdeckungen usw.) bei Scott kostet (und nach Möglichkeit noch einen Händler, der dieses Kit vorrätig hat). Vier Anfragen bei verschiedenen Händlern haben mich leider nicht wirklich schlauer gemacht. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass man auch nicht wirklich daran interessiert war, "nur" das Service-Kit zu besorgen und nicht einbauen zu dürfen.


----------



## Wupperbike (13. September 2010)

steve-0 schrieb:


> Der Kolben ist im unbelasteten Zustand nicht sichtbar, das ist auch soweit ok. Aber wenn ich schon im Stand, ohne Belastung, den Lockout aktiviere und mich dann aufs Bike setzt, dann ist nach ca. 50-100 Metern Fahrt die Kolbenstange sichtbar. Das sollte halt so nicht sein, bzw. war bis vor ein paar Tagen auch noch nicht der Fall.
> 
> Habe vorhin mit DTSwiss telefoniert, werde nochmal komplett den Druck aus den Kammern lassen und neu befüllen, wenn das nix bringt muss ich das Teil wieder einschicken...



Gleiches Problem an meinem Genius.
Dämpfer für Revision nach DT versendet und repariert zurückbekommen.
Dann reklamiert wegen Ausfahren trotz LockOut.
Haben mir dann letzte Woche ein neues Modell 2011 geschickt.
Unterschied:
scheinbar größere Luftkammern
ca. 1/3 weniger Druckbedarf.
mit SAG Anzeige!!!! (Super!!) Rote Fahne an Dämpferstange und Markierungen am Spritzschutz.
aber das Problem mit Ausfahren trotz LockOut ist auch hier:
Ausfahren bis ca. 15mm (SAG Bereich)
War beim Orginaldämpfer im Neuzustand nicht vorhanden, war bei Stellung LockOut auch bei Belastung immer auf Block eingefahren.

Trotzdem:
Bike fährt Super, jetzt halt leichte Abstriche beim Bergauffahren durch flachere Geometrie, kann ich mit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve-0 (14. September 2010)

Werde den Dämpfer nochmal einschicken und euch nächste Woche dann berichten !


----------



## SanchoPansa (14. September 2010)

Also nach langer Überlegung habe ich mich gegen das Genius entschieden.
Ich denke nicht das ich mit dem Dämpfer glücklich werde.Zu kompliziertes Set-Up.Nicht das ich mir das nicht zutraue,aber ich denke der Aufwand ist groß und die Wirkung klein.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man diese feinabstimmung wirklich merkt.zudem scheint das teil ja ständig inne werkstatt zu liegen.dazu kommt,das man keinen anderen dämpfer anstelle des DT setzen kann.letzter punkt:fox ist ein top dämpfer.da kommt auch DT nicht ran,außer 10.000 einstellungen die keiner brauch bzw. spürt.
Das das Genius nicht wirklich endurotauglich ist schreckt mich auch ab.wenn man sich das dafür vorgesehene einsatzgebiet von scott anschaut,merkt man schnell,das es für viel mehr als trail/CC/marathon nicht gebaut wurde.
Viel lärm um ganz wenig..ist meine meinung.
Das Lämmchen im Enduro-pelzchen....
sorry,aber diesen eindruck hab ich mittlerweile

(bin aber offen für neue ansichten,die mich vielleicht eines besseren belehren)


----------



## Bernstein84 (14. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin Genius 50 Neuling seit 3 Wochen und habe schon ein paar Fragen zum Dämpfer 

1) Gestern wollte ihn aufpumpen und habe vergessen von Traction auf Full-Travel umzustellen. Habs zwar schnell gemerkt, aber zuvor noch etwas aufgepumpt - geht damit was kaputt? Werde mir einen Sticker auf den Dämpfer kleben! 
2) Wenn ich den Dämpfer komplett entleere und dann erst die + aufpumpe fährt der Dämpfer komplett ein. Erst wenn ich dann die - aufpumpe geht ab ca. 15 Bar der Dämpfer leicht raus - ca. 4-5mm. Falsch aufgepumpt? Etwas mehr auf die + Klammer, oder weniger auf die - ?
3) Nachdem ich den Dämpfer erstmal "falsch" im Tractionmode aufgefüllt habe, entleerte ich ihn im Traction und Full Travel Mode und pumpte ihn schließlich auf. Nachdem habe ich einfach mal mit der Hand auf dem Sattel Druck ausgeübt. Etwas was ich vorher nicht wirklich gemacht habe (deswegen kein Vergleichswert), aber: Wenn ich stark gedrückt habe und dann einfach losgelassen hatte machte es so ein klonck geräusch. Sowas ist mir beim Fahren vorher nicht aufgefallen. Das passiert, wenn der Dämpfer in den Urzustand zurückfedert. Nicht beim Einfedern. Durch den starken Regen hier konnte ich das nicht auf Pflasterstein/Bordstein etc. mal testen. 

Je Nach Reboundeinstellzng ist das klonk nicht/kaum vorhanden oder vorhanden. Könnte sein das der Ton durch die Rückfedergeschwindigkeit sich verändert (der Ton ist ja beim loslassen bzw. beim Wechsel vom hohem Druck auf wenig Druck vorhanden). 

Habe ich jetzt was kaputtgemacht, oder ist das normal? Oder gibt es eine Lösung? Oder bin ich zu penibel?


----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> Also nach langer Überlegung habe ich mich gegen das Genius entschieden.
> Ich denke nicht das ich mit dem Dämpfer glücklich werde.Zu kompliziertes Set-Up.Nicht das ich mir das nicht zutraue,aber ich denke der Aufwand ist groß und die Wirkung klein.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man diese feinabstimmung wirklich merkt.zudem scheint das teil ja ständig inne werkstatt zu liegen.dazu kommt,das man keinen anderen dämpfer anstelle des DT setzen kann.letzter punkt:fox ist ein top dämpfer.da kommt auch DT nicht ran,außer 10.000 einstellungen die keiner brauch bzw. spürt.
> Das das Genius nicht wirklich endurotauglich ist schreckt mich auch ab.wenn man sich das dafür vorgesehene einsatzgebiet von scott anschaut,merkt man schnell,das es für viel mehr als trail/CC/marathon nicht gebaut wurde.
> Viel lärm um ganz wenig..ist meine meinung.
> ...



Nachdem du ja fortwährend damit beschäftigt bist, es dir schlecht zu reden, wäre es dem Genius über fair auch keins zu nehmen.


----------



## steve-0 (14. September 2010)

@Bernstein84
Das mit dem sichtbaren Kolben hatte ich auch, wurde auch schon auf den ersten Seiten des Threads erwähnt. Wird aber durch einschicken des Dämpfers zu DT Swiss schnell und kostenfrei behoben. Das ganze dauert ca. 1 Woche.

Ich denke nicht das der Dämpfer mehr Zicken macht als andere, es ist einfach so wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde:

Die Fahrer welche keine Probleme haben melden sich hier auch nicht, deshalb erscheint das Ganze in einem etwas schlechten Licht bzw.Verhältniss...


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> Also nach langer Überlegung habe ich mich gegen das Genius entschieden.


Es ist schön wenn sich Menschen entscheiden können. Wofür hast dich eigentlich entschieden?


SanchoPansa schrieb:


> letzter punkt:fox ist ein top dämpfer.da  kommt auch DT nicht ran,außer 10.000 einstellungen die keiner brauch  bzw. spürt.


Also wenn man vergleicht, muss man gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen. Du kannst nächstes Jahr den Fox Dämpfer von Cannondale mit dem DT Dämpfer von Scott vergleichen. Das sind dann ähnliche Systeme. Der normale Fox Dämpfer kommt an den Equalizer nicht rann, weil ihm die Verstellbarkeit fehlt. Wenn du unterschiedliche Setups nicht spürst, ist das nicht die Schuld des Rades, sondern dir fehlt es am Gefühl für das Rad. Vielleicht solltest du mehr an deinem Können feilen als an der Feile herum zu nörgeln und irgendwelche komischen Behauptungen auf stellen tut man sowieso nicht. "Fox ist generell besser als DT Swiss" - so ein Schmarrn.

Wenn man mehrere Fahrräder probe fährt, also richtig mal im Gelände bewegt, wird man sein richtiges Pferdchen schon finden.


----------



## SanchoPansa (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mehr an deinem Können feilen als an der Feile herum zu nörgeln und irgendwelche komischen Behauptungen auf stellen tut man sowieso nicht. "Fox ist generell besser als DT Swiss" - so ein Schmarrn.
> 
> Einfach köstlich wie man sich aufregen kann
> 
> ...


----------



## SanchoPansa (14. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> tiroler1973 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht solltest du mehr an deinem Können feilen als an der Feile herum zu nörgeln und irgendwelche komischen Behauptungen auf stellen tut man sowieso nicht. "Fox ist generell besser als DT Swiss" - so ein Schmarrn.
> ...


----------



## moe69 (14. September 2010)

hallo zusammen!

ich habe schon oft die Frage hier im Forum gelesen, aber nie eine Antwort dazu gefunden.
Im LockOut Modus schaut bei mir der Kolben aus dem Dämpfergehäuse raus. So ca. 1-2 cm. Was kann man dagegen machen? Der Dämpfer ist schon noch steifer, aber halt nich bretthart, so wie ich das gerne hätte.
Wenns nicht so schlimm ist, lass ich es vielleicht auch erstmal, und lass es im Winter reparieren. Oder muss das gleich gemacht werden, bzw kann ich den Fehler selbst beseitigen?


----------



## SanchoPansa (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Also wenn man vergleicht, muss man gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen. Du kannst nächstes Jahr den Fox Dämpfer von Cannondale mit dem DT Dämpfer von Scott vergleichen.



Der scheint natürlich sehr fein zu sein.wird der eigentlich nur im Cannondale verbaut?hab den noch nirgends anders gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M1cha (14. September 2010)

Hallo SanchoPansa,
schön den langjährigen Begleiter Don Quijotes hier bei uns im Forum zu wissen. 
Bei Deiner ernst- und gewissenhaften Entscheidungsfindung pro/contra hast Du sicherlich mehrere Bikevarianten theoretisch gecheckt.
Lässt Du alle jeweiligen Foren der "Verlierer" Deines Theorie-Castings an Deiner Entscheidung teilhaben?
Fände ich nur gerecht. Toll wieviel Zeit Du uns widmest.  
  Warum eigentlich?


----------



## schoeppi (14. September 2010)

@ SanchoPansa:
was hast Du denn jetzt gekauft, würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Und auch ob Du gelegentlich mal einen Marathon fährst.
Würde Dein neues Bike gerne mal in Aktion bewundern falls man sich trifft.

Wobei ich der Meinung bin das der Genius-Dämper den Fox überlegen ist, gerade wenns drauf ankommt, im Rennbetrieb.
Ich hatte bzw. habe auch den direkten Vergleich, mein ehemaliges Giant Anthem war und mein Giant Trance ist mit Fox-Dämpfer
ausgestattet.


----------



## SanchoPansa (14. September 2010)

M1cha schrieb:


> Toll wieviel Zeit Du uns widmest.
> Warum eigentlich?


Weil ich euch so unheimlich gerne habe und sonst keine Freunde habe





M1cha schrieb:


> Lässt Du alle jeweiligen Foren der "Verlierer" Deines Theorie-Castings an Deiner Entscheidung teilhaben?


Nö,nur hier,weil ich mich mit keinem rad so intensiv beschäftigt habe wie mit dem Genius.Und keins so ausgiebig gefahren bin.Fachwerkstattmeinungen inbegriffen.

Noch böse???


----------



## SanchoPansa (14. September 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @ SanchoPansa:
> was hast Du denn jetzt gekauft, würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> 
> Und auch ob Du gelegentlich mal einen Marathon fährst.
> ...



Gekauft noch nix.Damit hab ich zeit,weil meine wirbelsäule erst mal wieder zusammenwachsen muss.(Motorradunfall).Mit nem kilo stahl im Rücken fährt es sich sowieso nicht so schön.
Aber wie schon erwähnt,wird es das Rotwild R.X1.
Da ich kein Marathon fahre ist das,denke ich,die bessere Entscheidung.
Liegt halt am Einsatzzweck.Wenn du viel Marathon fährst macht dir der Equalizer bestimmt ne Menge spaß.
Das R.X1 bekomme ich 600 billiger,inkl.Sattelstütze der Edition-Version.
Toller Händler,keine Masse,alles wird auf maß umgebaut und eingestellt.
Das ist halt auch so einiges wert.
Ich will hier auch keinen glaubenskrieg auslösen.
am schönsten fände ich es,wenn wir mal zusammen fahren würden,auch mal bikes tauschen.vielleicht kannste mich ja doch überzeugen


----------



## Langenfelder (14. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> SanchoPansa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei mir wirds nun ein *Rotwild*.
> ...


----------



## SanchoPansa (14. September 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Die sache mit dem Marktführer ist doch die wieviele gibt eigentlich , vier oder doch fünf. da ist man halt schnell mal MARKTFÜHRER



Das ist wohl auch wieder war.aber selbst bei 4oder5 Hersteller muss man sich auch erst mal durchsetzen.am ende bleibt es wahrscheinlich ne philosophie-frage


----------



## Langenfelder (14. September 2010)

Na dan wünsch ich Dir Gute Besserung und viel Spass wenn du Dir deinen Hirschen erlegt hast

in diesem sinne
Ride on


----------



## Bernstein84 (14. September 2010)

Um die traute Mehrsamkeit über politische Diskussion zu brechen. 

--> mein Negativdruck war ca. 0,5-1 bar zu niedrig. Dadurch kam das "plonk" beim Ausfedern zustande, was nach "mehr" aufpumpen nicht mehr existent ist. 

Man muss das Handling wirklich gut lernen anhand dem Handbuch, aber sich nicht nur auf die Tabelle konzentrieren, sondern üben und ein Gefühl dafür bekommen. 

Allet nicht so easy Leutz!


----------



## moe69 (14. September 2010)

Ja, auch ich habe mein Problem mit dem Twinlock Hebel und dem Lockout Modus gelöst. Im LockOut Modus war es ja so, das der Dämpfer nicht richtig blockiert war und der Kolben 1-2 cm aus dem Gehäuse während der Fahrt herausgeschaut hat.

Lösung bei mir:
Ich habe einfach die Spannung am Twinloc Hebel für den Dämpfer erhöht. Also am schwarzen Hebel die Schraube rausgedreht. Dadurch hat sich der Zug gespannt. Bei mir hatte er sich wohl gelockert.
Ich hatte die Kappe vom Dämpfer abgeschraubt (Die schwarze Klappe an der Seite mit den 2 kleinen Imbuss-Schräubchen). Hier sieht man ja die KLemmung, die den Schaltzug zum verstellen des Modus hält. Im All-Travel Modus ist die Klemmung mit dem Loch ganz zu sehen. Im Traction Modus ist die Klemmung nur noch zu Hälfte zu sehen und im LockOut Modus ist die Klemmung nicht mehr zu sehen (also nur noch von oben durch die Gehäuseöffnung).

Ich habe also die Spannung am Hebel vorne so lange erhöht bis ich während des Durchschaltens im LockOut MOdus die Klemmung durch das Fensterchen (Gehäuseöffnung) nicht mehr gesehen habe. Danach war der LockOut am Dämpfer auch wieder bombenfest.

Hoffe ich kann damit vielleicht auch jemandem weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (14. September 2010)

Hallo Moe!

Danke für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag! Sowas hilft bestimmt vielen weiter und ist in der Einstellung echt machbar! Werde ich mir auch merken!


----------



## posmanet (14. September 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> Ja, auch ich habe mein Problem mit dem Twinlock Hebel und dem Lockout Modus gelöst. (...)



Ich hatte das Problem zwar auch noch nicht - aber gut zu wissen, wie man es lösen kann! Danke für den Beitrag!


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. September 2010)

SanchoPansa schrieb:


> SanchoPansa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einfach köstlich wie man sich aufregen kann
> ...


----------



## moe69 (15. September 2010)

Wie schützt ihr euer Unterrohr eigentlich gegen Steinschläge?
Habe mein Bike erst eine Woche und im Tretlagerbereich und am Unterrohr sind schon kleine Kratzer und Minidellen von Steinschlägen. Klebt ihr da einfach so Schutzfolie drüber? Bei meinen alten Bikes hab ich auf sowas gar nicht geachtet. Aber das Genius ist jetzt halt mein Baby, und auf das will ich aufpassen 

Ausserdem:
Hat jemand von euch nen Bashguard montiert um das große Kettenblatt zu schützen? Hat da wer nen Tip welches Modell gut passt und auch stabil ist?


----------



## steve-0 (15. September 2010)

Ich schütz mein Unterrohr mit Tesa Gewebeband in Durchsichtig aus dem Baumarkt. Hilft ganz gut und kostet nicht viel.

Hab heute meinen Dämpfer eingeschickt, nachdem ich ausgiebig mit der Seilzugspannung herumexperimentiert hatte. Brachte leider nix...;-(


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. September 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> Wie schützt ihr euer Unterrohr eigentlich gegen Steinschläge?


Ich finde, dass ein Rad dem man anmerkt dass es entsprechend bewegt wird, besser aussieht. 

Ich will meines so oder so nicht wiederverkaufen - bis dass der Tod uns scheidet. ... und der  hat immer Platz am Feuerchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brother-23 (15. September 2010)

Habe bei meinem Carbonrahmen Steinschlag-Schutzfolie für Motorräder von Polo (oder wars Louis?) genommen. Sehr dick, nach Abkleben noch mal mitm Fön drübergehen. Hält aber sehr gut. ca. 10 .


----------



## schoeppi (15. September 2010)

brother-23 schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem Carbonrahmen Steinschlag-Schutzfolie für Motorräder von Polo (oder wars Louis?) genommen. Sehr dick, nach Abkleben noch mal mitm Fön drübergehen. Hält aber sehr gut. ca. 10 .


 
Dito.
Wobei das aufkleben wegen des Zugs am Unterrohr etwas frickelig ist.

Noch was anderes.

Ich würde mein Genius 40 gerne noch etwas abspecken.
Nur weiss ich nicht wirklich wo ich ansetzen soll.

Am Sonntag habe ich spasseshalber mal mein vorderes Laufrad gewogen, komplett mit allem.
Die Gewichtsdifferenz zum Crossmax Vorderrad meines Kumpels war gerade mal 40 gr., bei gleichen Reifen und Schläuchen.
Also scheint da schonmal kaum Potenzial zu sein.

Was hat denn überhaupt Potenzial?

Wobei dabei die Kosten auch ein bisschen im Blick bleiben sollten.


----------



## Scotty83 (15. September 2010)

Ist dein Genius im Serien Zustand?


----------



## schoeppi (15. September 2010)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Ist dein Genius im Serien Zustand?


 
Bis auf den Vorbau und die Griffe ja.
Ah, Stop, hinten Racing Ralph und ne PG990 Kassette noch.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. September 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was hat denn überhaupt Potenzial? Wobei dabei die Kosten auch ein bisschen im Blick bleiben sollten.


Ich habe ne 140 mm RochShox Relevation Team ohne Höhenverstellung drinnen, das hat rel. viel gebracht. Ich wollte die Höhenverstellung nicht haben, da ich die beim Vorgängerrad nie verwendet habe.


----------



## Scotty83 (15. September 2010)

*Die Kassette ist natürlich schon einmal gut die fahre ich auch könnte man gegen die 999 ersetzen ist natürlich mit 199,- Euro recht teuer.

Ansonsten wären da noch:

- Kurbel    da kann man nochmal gut 100-150g sparen Shimano XTR oder Noir  3.3 XC*
*-Sattelstütze  da hast du frei Hand  ich selbst fahre ein Syntace P6 Carbon die hat den Vorteil ist leicht aber auch 450mm lang so das auch bei großen Fahrern noch viel Stütze im Rohr bleibt kleiner Fahrer haben hier natürlich noch mehr Potenzial/Leichtbau da kann man noch einiges an Gewicht raus holen
*
*-Sattel    gilt selbes wie bei der Stütze  hier entscheidet was die gefällt und deine körperlichen Attribute . Ich selbst fahre einen Tune Speedneedle Marathon der bringt knapp 105g auf die Waage und ist sehr bequem. Testfahrt ist hier aber sehr wichtig.*
*-Schaltung   ist natürlich ziemlich  gewürfelt mit X0 kann man schon einiges an Gewicht einsparen*
*-Pedale     je nachdem was man gerne fährt und wie schwer man ist kann man hier noch einiges einsparen*
*-Reifen/Schläuche   Stichwort rotierende Massen satt der Schwalbe SV 13 die SV 14 und halt der Reifen an sich ich fahr hinten und vorn Rocket Ron 2.25 bzw. im Gelände Nobby Nic 2.25*
*-Laufräder  ich weiß nicht also da entscheidet auch wieder dein Geschmack und die körperlich Voraussetzungen  einen LRS um die 1600g denke ich passt schon.*

*Also Gewichtsersparnis ist zum Teil mit enorme Kosten verbunden da muss man selbst wissen was man macht bzw. wo sein Budget liegt.*


----------



## schoeppi (16. September 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Revelation kommt nicht in Frage. Ich will die Höhenverstellung unbedingt haben, und zwar das Talas System. 
Empfinde ich als enormen Vorteil beim Klettern.


Bei den Reifen und Schläuchen geht auch nix mehr.
Sind schon 120gr. Schläuche drin mit Nobby Nic vorne und Racing Ralph hi.

Sattelstütze ist eine Thema, da bin ich dran.
Die Originale liegt bei 280 gr, die P6 Carbon bei 284 gr.
Interessant ist aber die Saso Mekkem, angeblich unter 200gr. 
Das hätte was.

Zum Thema Sattel, Laufräder und Pedale gehe ich mal ein bisschen auf die Suche.


----------



## moe69 (16. September 2010)

hey leute,

was für eine maximale reifenbreite kann man eigentlich hinten mit dem scott genius 50 /2010 fahren?

ist 2.35 schluss oder geht auch noch 2.4 ?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. September 2010)

Fahre hinten 2.4 die Big Betty, bei zu wenig Luft im Reifen und dann noch in der Kurve sind leichte Schleifspuren an der Schwinge zu erkennen, egal da müsemer dursch
G. 30 Bj 09 glaub aber da hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## StullY (17. September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ist bei Euch der Twin-Lock-Hebel auch wenig elastisch? Bei mir stimmt die Spannung nicht, drehe ich an den "Schräubchen" kann es sein, dass zwar der Hebel auf Hebeldruck zurückgeht, dafür aber der Dämpfer nicht mehr blockiert bzw. offen ist. Habe sogar den Seilzug gewechselt...

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen???

VG

Stully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe69 (17. September 2010)

@stully,
was hast du für ein Dämpfermodell? Hast du das Genius aus 2010?

bei mir  sehen die Einstellungen bei geöffnetem Dämpferfenster so aus:
1. Full Travel: Seilzugklemme ist komplett zu sehen
2. Traction Mode: Seilzugklemme ist nur noch zur Hälfte zu sehen
3. LockOut: Seilzugklemme ist nicht mehr zu sehen, nur noch von oben

Ich hatte das problem, das der Lockout Modus nicht mehr blockierte hatte. Habe dann so lange an der Spannung des schwarzen Hebels gedreht, bis sich beim Durchschalten das Bike wieder bockelhart angefühlt hat. Jetzt ist es auch wieder bombenfest.

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "wenig Elastisch"? Als der LockOut bei mir nicht ging konnte ich fast ohne Kraftaufwand den Hebel betätigen, jetzt muss ich schon etwas drücken, aber ich denke das ist auch normal, da ja ordentlich Druck im Dämpfer ist. Bei knapp 0.1 t muss ich den auch richtig gut befüllen 




@langenfelder,
ui, also schleifen soll es bei mir bitte nicht^^
Was für eine Kombi empfiehlt ihr denn?
Ich bin früher auf meinem XC-Fully halt die standart vorne Nobby Nic / hinten Racing-Ralph nummer gefahren.
Wollte jetzt mal schwerere Geschütze auffahren.
Würde gerne vorne 2.4 und hinten 2.35 Schlappen aufziehen.
Also vorne ordentlich Grip und hinten halt auch noch etwas für mehr Laufleistung. Sozusagen die NN/RR Kombi für schweres Gelände.


----------



## Duke_do (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

wie hier schon mal von mir geschrieben, ich habe Schwalbe Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron jeweils in 2,4 und auch Fat Albert in 2.4 auf dem Genius gefahren ohne schleifen (ist ein 2009 Genius 20) (Breite ca 62mm, wie auch auf dem Reifen angegeben)

Zur Zeit unter anderem Maxxis Advantag und Ardent jeweils auch in 2.4 auch ohne schleifen. (Breite ca 58mm-60mm)

Luftdruck ist vorne so 1,3 und hinten 1,5 Bar auf einer 21mm oder auch 23mm Felge jeweils schlauchlos.

Da hat nichts geschliffen.

Für den vorsichtigen AM Fahrer (von der Breite der Reifen) kann ich den Minion F 2.35 vorne und den Larsen TT 2.35 hinten wärmstens empfehlen. Da hat man vorne viel Grip und hinten rollt es noch ganz gut. Hat bei mir sowohl am Gardasee als auch auf dem Aplencross eine top Performance abgegeben.

Grüße Duke


----------



## Langenfelder (17. September 2010)

Das mit dem Schleifen war nur einmal, wie gesagt zu wenig Luft ( so um die 1,2 ) und dann mit speed in den Anlieger, jetzt fahr ich nicht unter 1,6 - 1,8 bar und ........ nix mehr mit schleifen.


----------



## StullY (17. September 2010)

Hallo Moe!

Ich habe ein Genius 30/09 mit der Talas 2010 und dem entsprechenden Hebel. Und ich muss den Hebel manuell ziehen, wenn ich den Dämpfer usw. öffnen will. Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das ich nur 75 kg wiege und der Druck so gar nicht zustande kommt. Mein Händler ist ebenfalls ratlos.
Es ist nichts schlimmes, nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler an einem sonst perfekten Rad. 
Ich dachte, vielleicht hat jemand da den Dreh raus. Aber das mit dem Druck klingt sehr überzeugend. Mal sehen, wie ich 25 kg zunehmen könnte... 

LG

Olly


----------



## moe69 (18. September 2010)

hi stully,

versteh ich das jetzt richtig? bei dir ist am dämpfer alles ok hinten, nur vorne dein Talas Federgabel funktioniert nicht? Also macht keinen Lockout?


----------



## moe69 (18. September 2010)

hallo zusammen,

sagt mal ist das normal?
und zwar habe ich heute festgestellt, dass wenn ich das fahrrad am hinterrad runterdrücke und dann am sattel ziehe, dass es wo leicht knackt. hört sich an, als hätte ein lager irgendwo spiel. ich kann es leider nicht orten, muss aber irgendwo hinten von der schwinge kommen. es kann sogar sein, das es vom dämpfer ist, also eine der zwei lager wo der dämpfer montiert ist. vielleicht ist es auch der dämpfer selbst.
kennt dieses knacken jemand?
man hört es aber nur im entlasteten zustande, also wenn man neber dem bike steht, den hinterreifen auf den boden drückt und dann das bike am sattel hochzieht.


----------



## ultra2 (18. September 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal ist das normal?
> und zwar habe ich heute festgestellt, dass wenn ich das fahrrad am hinterrad runterdrücke und dann am sattel ziehe, dass es wo leicht knackt. hört sich an, als hätte ein lager irgendwo spiel. ich kann es leider nicht orten, muss aber irgendwo hinten von der schwinge kommen. es kann sogar sein, das es vom dämpfer ist, also eine der zwei lager wo der dämpfer montiert ist. vielleicht ist es auch der dämpfer selbst.
> ...



Bei mir war ständig eine der beiden Schrauben für die Dämpferaufnahme lose. Ich glaube es war die obere.


----------



## maibam (18. September 2010)

yep, kann ich bestätigen. 
ich hab auch mal gemerkt dass da irgendwas knackst, hab nichts gefunden und dann irgendwann beim fahren im gesperrten modus hats krack gemacht und die schraube der oberen dämpferaufnahme ist aus der einen seite der schwinge rausgerutscht. da hab ich dann ca 3cm spiel gehabt im gesamten hinterbau und bin nicht draufkommen was los war. hat man nämlich gar nicht gesehen. und der dämpfer is noch dazu schwimmend gelagert also war das auch nicht auffällig. 
naja mein händler hat dann die schraube mit schraumenkleber reingedreht und seither is ruhe..
nur damit hier alle bescheid wissen dass das ziemlich leicht passieren kann...


----------



## moe69 (19. September 2010)

habe hier nochmal bilder gemacht, für die einstellungen von meinem TC Equalizer 2 Dämpfer des Genius 50/2010.







Um die Spannung des Seilzugs zu erhöhen an dem Schwarzen Hebel des Twinlock die Schraube herausdrehen. So erhöht sich die Zugspannung und die Seilzugklemme im Dämpfer wandert weiter herunter (siehe LockOut Modus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brother-23 (19. September 2010)

Irgendwo gabs mal ein Funktionschema des Equalizer 3-kammer systems.
Ich finds nimmer, helft mir mal auf die Sprünge..


----------



## moe69 (19. September 2010)

meinst du das hier?


----------



## brother-23 (19. September 2010)

Im Prinzip ja, auch wenn das hier der Equalizer 3 zu sein scheint. Es gab mal eine einfachere Zeichnung Anfang 2009, trotzdem Danke...


----------



## Rotti84 (21. September 2010)

Hi Scott Jungs,

welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr beim genius 2010er Modell bei 1,79m Größe und 83cm schrittlänge nehmen?

Habe M und L schon getestet und weiss nicht was besser für mich wäre

Gruß

P.S. hat sich die geometrie bei den 2011er modellen geändert?


----------



## Günni0808 (21. September 2010)

Ich habe mit 1.81 und 83iger Schrittlänge ein L Rahmen und bin sehr zu frieden.


----------



## steve-0 (21. September 2010)

Habe meinen Dämpfer wieder zurückbekommen.

DTSwiss hat mir auch das neue Modell mit Sag Anzeige zum Austausch geschickt. Das Problem mit der sichtbaren Kolbenstange im Lockout Modus ist leider immer noch vorhanden.
Morgen werd ich nochmal mit der Seilzugspannung experimentieren, und zur Not halt mit dem "Bug" leben 
Finde ich zwar ärgerlich, aber nochmals einschicken hab ich so langsam auch keine Lust mehr, zumal das Wetter grad zu schön ist um auf das Rad zu verzichten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe69 (22. September 2010)

hi steve-o

ist das problem mit der sichtbaren kolbenstange, auch wenn du sie blockierst im umbelastetem eingezogenen zustand?
bei mir ist es auch so, dass wenn ich fahre natürlich durch den SAG der kolben schon draussen steht, sozusagen diese spanne von ca 1 cm. Wenn ich jetzt den LockOut machen, fährt der Kolben ja nicht ein, sondern ist halt dann starr bei diesen 1cm. Oder soll dann der Kolben automatisch einfahren??!?!
Ist das unnormal, dass der Kolben nicht im LockOut ganz einfährt?
Oder ist es so, dass wenn er ganz eingefahren ist bei dir einfach rauswander im LockOut Modus, da er nicht ganz fest ist?


----------



## Tilo (22. September 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> hi steve-o
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt den LockOut machen, fährt der Kolben ja nicht ein, sondern ist halt dann starr bei diesen 1cm. Oder soll dann der Kolben automatisch einfahren??!?!
> Ist das unnormal, dass der Kolben nicht im LockOut ganz einfährt?
> *Oder ist es so, dass wenn er ganz eingefahren ist bei dir einfach rauswander im LockOut Modus, da er nicht ganz fest ist?*


*
*
Wie soll denn die Kolbenstange einfahren wenn du draufsitzt?
Im gefederten Zustand wird das Bike auch mit Negativfederweg gefahren, warum nicht im Lockoutmodus?

Den Rest habe ich auch nach mehrmaligem durchlesen nicht verstanden.

cu
Tilo


----------



## moe69 (22. September 2010)

ok, jetzt wo ich meinen post nochmal durchlese... hatte wohl einen kleinen aussetzer im ausdruck.

naja, das mit dem negativfederweg leuchtet mir ein.

trotzdem, wie soll die kolbenstange ganz zurück in den zylinder fahren, wenn ich auf dem rad sitze und den lockout betätige. dann würde ich ja gar keinen SAG mehr haben (beim full-oder traction mode).

nochmal bildlich:
----------------------

1.Situation
ich fahre im traction mode, SAG ist bei ca. 1-2 cm, ganz normal. das bike federt minimal mit bei fahren.

jetzt mache ich den lockout rein. der dämpfert blockiert komplett, aber der kolben fährt nicht ein, sondern blockiert bei 1-2 cm. würde er ganz einfahren wollen im lockout müsste er ja noch das komplette fahrergewicht mit hochheben. er blockiert also dass nachgeben des hinterbaus. sobald ich mich "leicht mache" (zb. das hinterrad anlupfe) fährt der kolben ganz rein und blockiert weiter im komplett eingefahrenen zustand.

--------------
2. Situation
ich stelle den LockOut modus ein, und steige DANN aufs rad.
der dämpfer ist blockiert und der kolben komplett im zylinder und sitzt bombenfest. er hält auch, nachdem ich 100km damit gefahren bin^^


----------



## Luzio (22. September 2010)

so sollte es auch sein und so ist es auch bei mir - da liegt kein Problem vor. cu, L


----------



## eHarzer (22. September 2010)

Hallo,
habe mich gerade durch den ganzen Fred gelesen und bin jetzt  total ....meine Kolbenstange am Dämpfer ist auch ca. 1 cm sichtbar......ist es nun eine Sache der Einstellung oder muss der Dämpfer tatsächlich getauscht werden


----------



## Tilo (22. September 2010)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mich gerade durch den ganzen Fred gelesen und bin jetzt  total ....meine Kolbenstange am Dämpfer ist auch ca. 1-2 cm sichtbar......ist es nun eine Sache der Einstellung oder muss der Dämpfer tatsächlich getauscht werden



.....wenn alle Parameter richtig eingestellt wurden und die Kolbenstange schaut trotzdem unten raus, sollte der Stossdämpfer zum Service.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Scotty83 (22. September 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> .....wenn alle Parameter richtig eingestellt wurden und die Kolbenstange schaut trotzdem unten raus, sollte der Stossdämpfer zum Service.
> 
> cu
> Tilo



Zu ergänzen im unbelasteten Zustand.


----------



## steve-0 (22. September 2010)

Das im belasteten Zustand und Betätigung des Lockouts die Kolbenstange sichtbar ist, leuchtet mir schon ein und ist auch korrekt. 

Aber wenn im unbelasteten Zustand, also vor der Fahrt der Lockout betätigt wird, und dann ach ca. 100m Fahrt die Kolbenstange sichtbar wird, dann versteh ich das nicht. Entweder ist der Dämpfer defekt, oder die Seilzugspannung muss korrigiert werden.

Sichtbarer Kolben im Stand wurde schon auf den ersten 1-3 Seiten des Threads beschrieben. Da hat die Ölmenge nicht gestimmt, wurde aber durch Service gerichtet.


----------



## Scotty83 (22. September 2010)

Bei mir schaut die Stange auch 1 cm raus wenn im Stand der Lockout betätigt wurde und ich dann  ein paar Meter gefahren bin. Aber ich denke das muss so sein da das hier schon von ein paar Leuten beschrieben wurde. Mein Bike geht in 3 Wochen zur Inspektion Dämpfer und Gabel zum Sevice ich lass das mal von meinem Händler abklären.


----------



## Tilo (22. September 2010)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Zu ergänzen im unbelasteten Zustand.



hab ich vorausgesetzt, aber besser es zu erwähnen .

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (22. September 2010)

Bei diesen vielen Posts wird das Dämpferproblem hier recht unübersichtlich und verwirrend und man wird nicht wirklich so richtig schlau...werde mir das alles nachher nochmal genau anschauen und ggf. Bilder posten, und sollte etwas nicht ok sein geht das Bike zum Händler.....hat ja noch Garantie


----------



## steve-0 (23. September 2010)

@moe69

Hab nun ausgiebig mit der Seilzugspannung am Lockout Hebel experimentiert, mit dem Ergebnis das es leider nix gebracht hat. Die Kolbenstange wird nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder sichtbar.

Wie schon oben geschrieben habe ich den Dämpfer das zweite Mal innerhalb 4 Wochen beim Service gehabt und auch das aktuelle Modell zurückgeschickt bekommen.

In folgendem Scott Werbevideo wird die Veränderung des Sitzwinkels mit Hilfe der einzelnen Modi auch aufgezeigt. Werde morgen mal versuchen nen Scott Techniker ans Telefon zu bekommen, mal schaun was die dazu sagen, DTSwiss möchte ich schon gar nicht mehr anrufen...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyOw3lFixl4"]YouTube        - SCOTT Genius Traction Control[/nomedia]

@all

by the way...kann man eine Sattelstütze einfach umdrehen, damit die Kröpfung nicht so extrem ist, oder ist das schädlich fürs Material ?


----------



## moe69 (23. September 2010)

hi steve-o

also ich beobachte ja auch immer wieder die kolbenstange im lockout modus. wenn ich zb im traction fahre, und dann in den lockout gehe ist sie auch draussen. stört mich aber nicht, hauptsache sie ist fest

ich werde das jetzt auch nochmal checken wenn ich im unbelasteten zustand locke und mich dann draufsetze, ob sich dann der kolben mit der zeit rausschiebt.

....

das thema sattelstütze umdrehen habe ich bei meinem genius gemacht.
da ich sehr groß bin (1,97m) muss ich die stütze weit rausziehen. damit geht der schwerpunkt weit hinter und ich hab keinen optimalen winkel mehr um kraft aufs pedal zu bekommen.
also habe ich einfach die original scott sattelstütze umgedreht und den sattel auch so weit vor wie möglich gemacht. sieht jetzt zwar spacig aus, aber ich sitze nun mittiger im rad und habe mehr kraft zum kurbeln. guck mal in meinen blog, da hab ich heute neue bilder rein gemacht, da sieht man das ganz gut 

schädlich für das material ist es meiner meinung nach nicht, da du ja das gewicht sogar besser verteilst auf den rahmen. ich hatte nur das problem, das der original sattel dann nicht mehr gescheit gefedert hat, durch das umdrehen der stütze, im mittelbereich hat er dann den kopf der stütze berührt. heute habe ich noch nen neuen sattel drauf, der hat mehr abstand und das problem war auch gegessen.


zum Traction Video auf YouTUbe.
ich glaube ja, dass das Absenken des Fahrwerks einfach nur durch den SAG zustanden kommt. Bei Traction95mm hast du halt nen SAG von zb 1-2cm, und bei All-travel150mm hast du halt nen SAG von 2-3cm. Dadurch senkt sich das Bike halt immer etwas.

was mich aber noch interessieren würde ist, wie messe ich eigentlich ob ich wirklich hinten 150mm habe. irgendwie kommt mir das so wenig vor wenn ich fahre^^


----------



## steve-0 (23. September 2010)

@moe69

Vielen Dank !!!

Habe meine Sattelstütze auch schon auf 3,5 rausgefahren und sitze dadurch sehr weit hinter dem Tretlager.
Bekomme nicht so richtig Druck aufs Rad und meine Knie schmerzen.

Werde morgen die Sattelstütze auch mal umdrehen,auch wenns abgefahren ausschaut 

Wieviel Rise hat der Holzfeller Lenker 30mm oder 50mm ?

Greetz
steve-0


----------



## moe69 (23. September 2010)

hi steve-o

also der lenker hat 45mm rise. dazu noch der kurze vorbau mit 45 mm
sitze jetzt echt bequem auf dem rad, und bin agil im gelände damit


----------



## steve-0 (24. September 2010)

Danke für die Infos.

Werde mir auch mal nen breiteren Lenker mit mehr Rise von nem Kollegen dranschrauben und Probefahren. Hatte das früher schon mal, war sehr bequem ;-)

Den kompletten Federweg siehst du auch nur wenn du mal die Luft komplett aus dem Dämpfer lässt. Damit kannst du das ungefähr einschätzen.

Viele fahren den Dämpfer eher mit weniger Druck als auf der Tabelle angegeben, ich übrigens auch.

Ging mir aber schon mit vielen Dämpfern bzw. Gabeln so, kam mit etwas weniger Druck meist besser zurecht.


----------



## stradivari (27. September 2010)

Moin
Bin nun ebenfalls Mitglied in dieser netten Gemeinde, auch wenn das Radl noch nicht hier ist. Es werden nämlich noch Elixier 5 Bremsen und andere Pedale draufgemacht. Dann habe ich für schnäppchenhafte 1700 Öhre ein wunderschönes 09er Genius 50 in weiß (ok, mir wär schwarz lieber gewesen, aber bei Restposten muss man halt Abstriche machen). 
Mal ne Frage: was fahrt ihr so mit dem Teil? Man liest ja überall, wie Sprung- und Dropuntauglich das Rad sei (ich war zugegebenermaßen, sagen wir mal "erstaunt", wie dünn sich der Rahmen in den Rohrmitten anhört). Ich bin fahrtechnisch und vom geplanten Einsatzgebiet zwar weit entfernt von solchen Spielchen, aber man weiß ja nie. Muss ich Angst haben, dass mir das Baby unterm Arsch zusammenklappt, wenn ich damit mal nen kleinen Hopser mitnehme?


----------



## windchill (27. September 2010)

Kleine Hopser? Wie klein? Bis 1m (nicht unbedingt ins Flache) würde ich mir keine Gedanken um den Rahmen machen, eher um die Laufräder. Da ich mein Genius noch nicht lange habe, werden Dir andere hier sicherlich verlässlichere Antworten geben können.

Mal eine andere Frage: Wie wickelt ihr eure Reklamationen ab? Direkt über den Händler?


----------



## maibam (27. September 2010)

drops bis zu einem halben meter bei unsauberer landung  und 75kg fahrergewicht sind bei mir bisher problemlos gegangen
beim alu rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stradivari (27. September 2010)

Ich hab 70Kg in Montur und ALU das klingt doch wunderbar!


----------



## maibam (27. September 2010)

komplett verkacken solltest du die landung trotzdem nicht 
ich mein nur, dass ich eigentlich ohne rücksicht aufs material meine trails runtersausen kann und dabei auch der eine oder andere sprung nicht ausgelassen wird 
aber die laufräder beim 50er sind echt nicht die stabilsten. ein neuer LRS ist auf jeden fall eine investition wert.


----------



## stradivari (27. September 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> ich mein nur, dass ich eigentlich ohne rücksicht aufs material meine trails runtersausen kann und dabei auch der eine oder andere sprung nicht ausgelassen wird


 
genau das wollte ich hören, mehr brauch ich ja nicht! knochen brechen schließlich ganz gerne mal schneller als rahmen, nach allem was man so hört. und laufräder kann man tauschen wenns soweit ist, dass ich den unterschied merke, darauf solls mir nicht ankommen! vielen dank!!


----------



## Langenfelder (27. September 2010)

Schnelle Trail`s mit Drops von einem Meter mit Landung im Flachen macht 
mein 30 er 09 bisher ohne Probleme mit ( hab auch nur 75 Kg ). 
Hab aber mehr Angst davor mich aufs Maul zu legen als mein Rad zu schreddern. So`nen Rad kannste ersetzen, die Wirbelsäule nicht. 
Ergo fahr ich Drops nur sehr selten


----------



## eHarzer (29. September 2010)

....neues vom "Dämpferproblem". 
Gestern beim Händler getestet-defekt-geht heute zu DT Swiss zum Tausch/erneuern....hoffentlich dauert es nicht sooooo lange...............


----------



## Bernstein84 (2. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand wie viel der  LRS beim 2010er Genius 50 wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Oktober 2010)

Da dies hier (2011er Scott Genius Premium)







bei mir einen unwiderstehlichen Habenwollenreflex auslöst

steht dieses sich in einem absoluten Topzustand befindliche und nahezu ladenaustellungstaugliche Prachtstück (2010er Scott Genius 10 Größe L)






[/QUOTE]

bei einer ernst gemeinten und seriösen Anfrage zum Kauf (aber nicht um jeden Preis).

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## maibam (5. Oktober 2010)

MTBs sind zum Fahren gedacht und nicht zum Kaufen-Besitzen-Verkaufen-Neueskaufen im Jahresrhythmus...
ist nicht böse gemeint, aber eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Oktober 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> MTBs sind zum Fahren gedacht und nicht zum Kaufen-Besitzen-Verkaufen-Neueskaufen im Jahresrhythmus...



Echt?


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Oktober 2010)

im Dreck warste damit aber schon mal oder?


----------



## lemartin (6. Oktober 2010)

daß er von der bunten SRAM die Nase voll hat kann ich schon verstehen...


----------



## 124penoepel (6. Oktober 2010)

Die neue XTR ist allerdings nicht so schön wie die Sram, wobei die Farbe schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Behalt das Alte (oder verkauf´s mir billig!)


----------



## 80er (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Genius Reiter, bissi Hilfe brauche ich dann doch noch,THX schon mal.

habe den thread jetzt durch, hat einiges gebracht in sachen unsicherheit mit dem Dämpfer was aber sicher bei jedem anderen Hersteller/Bike nicht anderst sein kann. Aber wenn man sich nun mal auf was fixiert hat lässt es einen auch nicht mehr los 

Was es ganz klar werden soll ein Alu Genius. Nur welches Modell 60/50/40 da bin ich noch unentschlossen. Oder doch ein 2011er Modell kann aber nicht wirkliche unterschiede entdeckent. Zumindest nicht mit meinem Blick, über Hilfe & Tips bin ich echt dankbar. Und wenn jemand aus Heidelberg oder Umland unter euch ist kann er mir gleich noch einen guten Händler verraten. Welche mir Scott vorschlägt da fahre ich mal einige ab die nächste Zeit.

Danke für eure Zeit.

Grüße aus Eppele

Alex


----------



## maibam (10. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab mich für das 2010er genius 50 entschieden.
gründe:
das 60er hat eine recht "schwache" ausstattung für den preis.
das 40er hat eine XT Kurbel (das 50er nur eine Deore)
das 40er hat die Talas wobei das 50er die revelation hat. ich bin mit der fox nicht gut zurechtgekommen da man die Compression bei der Talas RL nicht verstellen kann und ich deswegen mit sehr wenig druck fahren musste weil ich recht leicht bin. das gerechtfertigt den preiunterschied für mich nicht. und außerdem is es weiß... gefällt mir nicht! 
die 2011 modelle würde ich nur in betracht ziehen wenn mir das design besser gefallen würde... das 40er schaut schon richtig gut aus! die austattung is nicht besser, eher etwas schlechter (z.b. beim 50er x7 statt x9 shifter) und an die 2010 kommst wohl günstiger dran!

die einzige richtige schwäche beim 50er (so auch bei den anderen genius) sind die zu instabilen laufräder für die etwas härtere gangart 
Fazit: laufradwechsel und kurbel fertigfahren und eine bessere dranmachen und dann bleibt nichts, was an dem rad nicht passen würde!


----------



## 80er (10. Oktober 2010)

@maibam,

danke für deine Schnelle Antwort.
Günstig ist relativ, alles hat seinen Preis für mich ist das schon eine Menge Holz aber Bin es schon kurz gefahren und wie sagt man so schön liebe auf den ersten Blick

Aber wer wie ich noch nen RR hat, der weiss das Bike nun mal Geld kostet und lieber etwas mehr erspartes umgesetzt, als wie sich später ärgern. Hättste Hättste mal lieber.

lg


----------



## moe69 (11. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen!

was tun wenn der dämpfer quietscht?
bei mir quietscht es immer wenn der dämpfer ein und ausfährt. habe das schon seit ein paar tagen, doch jetzt nervt es doch schon etwas^^.

ich glaube alles hat irgendwann angefangen als ich brunox deo versucht habe auf die kolbenstange das dämpfers zu machen. kann aber auch sein, dass es von etwas anderem kommt. jedenfalls geht das qietschen nicht weg, wenn ich brunoxdeo draufsprühe.
hat jemand ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Oktober 2010)

@80er: Wenn du jetzt ein günstiges 40-er oder 50-er Genius bekommst, dann nehmen. Das 2011 Modell hat nur die Farbe anders und das wars dann schon. Ich habe mal vor 3 Wochen die Parts der Stangenware 2010 und 2011 verglichen und da ändert sich nichts.

Mein Fazit zum Genius: Irre geile Kiste, aber der Dämpfer ist zu Hightech. Da andere Hersteller zum Genius aufgeschlossen haben, würde ich mir als nächstes Rad etwas kaufen, das nicht so ein Unikat verbaut hat. Im Jahre 2009 war das Genius eigentlich das einzige Rad, das man in diesem Segment so kaufen konnte. Ich würde mich inzwischen gegen das Genius und gegen das neue Jekyll entscheiden.


----------



## lemartin (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Prinzip von nicht druck- sondern zugbelasteten Dämpfern der Denk-Konstruktion führt zu leichteren Dämpfern und wird sich somit auch im CC/Marathonbereich etablieren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Oktober 2010)

lemartin schrieb:


> Das Prinzip von nicht druck- sondern zugbelasteten Dämpfern der Denk-Konstruktion führt zu leichteren Dämpfern und wird sich somit auch im CC/Marathonbereich etablieren.


Wenn der Dämpfer dann Stangenware ist und ich mich unter unterschiedlichen Produkten entscheiden kann, ist das ausgezeichnet. Beim Genius hat man leider das Problem dass es nur diesen gibt und in meinem Fall habe ich jetzt pro Saison einen Dämpfer aufgearbeitet. Mein jetziger kann den Druck schon wieder nicht halten. ... und jeder Mensch, den ich kenne und der mit Maschinenbau etwas zu tun hat, sagt dass ein derartiger Druck in so ner Coladose immer ein Problem ist. Wird wohl auch der Grund dafür sein, dass die Dämpferpumpe fast nirgendwo mehr zu haben ist.


----------



## lemartin (12. Oktober 2010)

Daß nach Scott mit Cannondale schon die zweite der großen 3 Innovationsmarken auf Zugdämpfer im AM-Bereich umgestiegen ist lässt doch hoffen, daß die Masse der Marken (die ja nur kopieren) das in spätestens 2-3 Jahren auch tun.
Und dann kriegste auch einen Dämpfer der ins Genius passt, auf dem z.B. Manitou steht und nur 300 Euro kostet.


----------



## Wastelino (12. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich auch beim Genius gelandet....









...und auch gleich (nach 150 Km) Mitglied im Club geworden - im Club der "Defekten Dämpfer". Hab ihn heute zu DT Swiss gesendet - mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis ich ihn wieder bekomme.

Die 150 Km (ha ha) waren ungewohnt aber angenehm. Je nach LRS liegt das Gewicht bei 9,8 Kilo, respektive 10,8 Kilo.


----------



## moe69 (13. Oktober 2010)

ja, schon ein geiles gerät! black is beautyful würd ich mal sagen!
schade ist nur die geschichte mit dem dämpfer, sehr ärgerlich...
bist du recht ruppig gefahren, oder wie is das mit dem dämpfer passiert?


----------



## Wastelino (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab hier ja immer "heimlich" mitgelesen, mir dann meinen Dämpfer betrachtet um festzustellen das der Kolben bei mir nicht zu sehen ist (klar, sowas passiert ja auch nur den anderen Leuten). Der erste Ausflug (ca. 50 Km) lief auch noch problemlos ab. Als ich dann die zweite Tour gefahren bin und wieder zurück kam, schaute der Kolben bereits den berühmten einen Zentimeter raus. Die endgültige Ernüchterung kam dann am Tag darauf, als der Kolben bereits vier (!) Zentimeter zu sehen war 

Die Strecken waren für so ein Fahrwerk mehr als lächerlich - nichts was ich nicht mit meinem Spark oder meinem Hardtail auch gefahren wäre (vielleicht etwas langsamer). Zumal so ein 150er Fahrwerk ja auch einiges wegstecken sollte/muss. 

Ich habe dann die Tage nochmal alles probiert was man so probieren kann, aber die positive Kammer verliert von einen auf den anderen Tag bis zu acht Bar. Ich musste vor jeder Fahrt neu pumpen.

Was sehr merkwürdig war: wenn ich die Pumpe aufgeschraubt habe, hat sich der Dämpfer (ohne das ich schon gepumpt hätte), kurz zusammengezogen um dann wieder ein Stück auszufahren!?


----------



## Wastelino (13. Oktober 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> "...schade ist nur die geschichte mit dem dämpfer, sehr ärgerlich..."


 
Ärgerlich wird es dann, wenn ich lese, dass es scheinbar "Stand der Technik" ist und DT wohl keine wirkliche Problemlösung oder Produktverbesserung in der Hand hat. Wenn ich hier sehe wie viele Fahrer den Dämpfer bereits mehrfach einsenden mussten, da gleiches Problem immer wieder aufgetreten ist, wird mir ganz schlecht.

Das Teile mal defekt gehen ist klar und wenn der Hersteller dann auch eine dauerhafte Lösung zu Beseitigung des Fehlers hat - alles kein Problem. Aber so...

Sollte mir das Ding nochmal die Grätsche machen, ist der Rahmen ganz schnell wieder verkauft. Auf so eine Abfolge von Fahren - Einschicken - Fahren - Einschicken habe ich dann keine Lust. Aber ich will den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand malen.


----------



## lemartin (13. Oktober 2010)

was mache ich bloß falsch, mein Dämpfer am 2009er Genius 20 arbeitet nach wie vor erschreckend problemlos.
So wie es aussieht, hat das 2011er-Genius einen dickeren Dämpfer was darauf hindeutet, daß der mit weniger Druck gefahren wird - hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Dank identischer Rahmengeo sollte ein Umstieg auf den 2011er ja möglich sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-m2 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

seit geraumer Zeit lese ich nun schon mit. Am Anfang war ich recht froh , daß es nun auch einen Genius Fred gibt, bin ich doch selbst Besitzer eines Genius 30 '09 
Jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt erreicht, an dem ich nicht mehr anders kann. Ein Statement ist fällig:

Ich fahre seit Anfang (Frühjahr 09) ein Genius 30 und nahezu alles ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Kein Problem mit dem Dämpfer, es schaut nix raus, es sifft nix, Luft verliert er auch nicht, es klappert und quietscht nix  Das bike tut das was es soll es fährt!

Ich will an dieser Stelle auch kein Loblied über das Genius singen, ich finde es gut sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft - Punkt -

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn das bike nicht die Erwartungen erfüllt, aber hier in diesem Fred ist es manchmal nicht auszuhalten. Ich will niemand auf die Füße treten, aber wie ernst sind Posts zu nehmen wie "seit gestern quietscht mein Hinterbau. Habt ihr das Problem auch?" oder "Bis zu welcher Höhe kann ich mit dem Genius droppen"   (keine wörtlichen Zitate) ..... Ist das Sinn und Zweck dieses Freds?  Oder sollten wir nicht besser über Veränderungen (Tuning) an unseren bikes (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) diskutieren. Verbesserungen aufzeigen (z.B. anderer LRS) oder uns über epische Ausritte auf unseren Lieblingsbikes austauschen, vielleicht Bilder posten? Was meint Ihr?
Ich möchte jedenfalls nichts mehr über defekte Dämpfer lesen. Klar, das passiert (mir GottseiDank noch nicht). Vielleicht hat man dann einfach nur Pech gehabt (Montagsprodukt), vielleicht liegt es doch an der Konstruktion von Scott .... ich weiß es nicht und eigentlich ist es auch egal, der Spaß am biken sollte im Vordergrund stehen. Wenn es Probleme mit dem bike gibt (egal welcher Marke) dann repariert es, laßt es reparieren, gebt das bike zurück, verkauft es bei ebay oder verbrennt es (funktioniert aber nur bei Carbon ) und kauft Euch ein Neues welches dann hoffentlich besser funktioniert und tobt Euch anschließend in einem anderen Fred aus.

Wie gesagt, ich will niemanden auf die Füße treten ..... Also:

Nix für ungut


----------



## Wastelino (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Überschrift des Threads hast du aber schon gelesen ("...Tech Thread")!?

Ferner kann man bei der scheinbaren Häufigkeit an Defekten des Dämpfers wohl auch nicht mehr von einem "Montagsprodukt" sprechen. Und was den Spass am biken betrifft, so kann man diesen auch nur haben wenn die Karre fährt - was mit einem defekten Dämpfer nur schwer bis gar nicht möglich ist... Wenn ich mir mein dämpferloses Genius so anschaue kommt jedenfalls kein Spass auf.

Ob die Probleme nun an Scott oder wem auch immer liegen, ist auch nicht so "egal" wie du es ausdrückst. Wenn ich bedenke dass mein Genius LTD in der Liste mit 8800 Euro angegeben ist, ist da vieles nicht mehr egal! Wenn ich "Premium" bezahle, will ich auch "Premium" haben und der Dämpfer scheint hier eine mittelklassige Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## dragon-m2 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja natürlich, "Tech Thread", aber eben nicht "Schrott Thread" oder "No-Fun Thread"  .....

...... und ja, ich kann Dich voll und ganz verstehen, logo kommt da kein Spaß auf .... und dann noch soviel Geld da würde ich mich auch 

Ich denke Dein Händler wird Dich doch schon als Premiumkunden behandeln und Dir ein adäquates Leihbike für die Geniusfrei Zeit geben. Nach allem was man hier notgedrungen so liest ist Scott ja recht kulant (aber Du hast ja sowieso noch Garantie ) und fix in der Bearbeitung solcher Fälle. Wenn nicht, oder wenn es nochmal passiert, dann hol' Dir ein anderes vermeintlich standfesteres bike. 

Nochwas zur Häufigkeit des defekten Dämpfers. Ist es hier nicht so wie in diesen Gesundheitsforen ..... da schreiben auch immer nur die Kranken Beiträge, die Wiedergenesenden verabschieden sich so schnell wie möglich und die Gesunden schauen sowas gar nicht an. In solchen Freds ist die Häufigkeit der misslungenen OP dann auch recht häufig vertreten.

Trotzdem wünsch' ich Dir schnelle Genesung , ich mein natürlich eine schnelle Rückkehr auf die Trails 

Ride on ...... auf was auch immer


----------



## dragon-m2 (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann gehe ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran (auch wenn's ein "Tech-Fred" ist, ein bischen Auflockerung kann doch nicht schaden, oder?)

Also dann mach' ich es mal wie Stuntzi .... Wer weiß wo das Genius abgestellt ist


----------



## martinos (14. Oktober 2010)

dragon-m2 schrieb:


> .... Wer weiß wo das Genius abgestellt ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 196871


 
auf ner Holzterrasse direkt vor nem Berg! Richtig!?

Was gibts für die richtige Antwort?


----------



## cubisti (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch mal mit Senf dazu
Muss Dragon recht geben .
Was mich aber echt wundert ist,warum schickt ihr euren Dämpfer selbst zu DT??
Macht doch der Händler oder!?
Und wenn LTD oder auch 30/40/egal welches Modell,da kriegt man einen Leihdämpfer oder Leihbike (dauert genau 10 min und der Umbau ist erledigt).
Und es ist schon ein Unterschied ob 2010 Dämpfer oder 2011 den der arbeitet mit etwas weniger Druck und ist demzufolge überarbeitet.
Und zum quietschenden Dämpfer eventuell mal Schrauben lockern und durchfedern und wieder festziehen gegenfalls etwas Öl dran.
Wenn es natürlich von der Kolbenstange kommt dann ab zum Händler.
Was selten jemand erwähnt ist wenn der Dämpfer kaputt ist dann kenne ich keinen der bis jetzt Geld dafür bezahlt hat.
Und da sollte man auch Scott mal loben.
Natürlich die Kisten kosten Geld, unbestritten aber dafür bieten sie ein super Service.
Natürlich ist es immer ärgerlich wenn etwas defekt ist (und da versteh ich auch alle anderen ) aber kann euch mit allen anderen Marken/Produkten so gehen.

Gruss und Sport frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve-0 (14. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder ne Frage zwischendurch:..

Hab an meinem 2009er Modell diesen TrackLock Hebel.

Der rastet auf Druck 2 mal ein, Traction Mode und Lockout. Wenn ich ihn dann release geht er in den Ausgangszustand Full Travel Mode. Ist das in Ordnung, oder kann man das so einstellen das er "nur" eine Stufe zurückspringt in den Traction Mode ?

steve-0


----------



## Wastelino (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gehört der Dämfer nun mal in die Kategorie Technik - ob defekt oder nicht spielt dabei zunächst keine Rolle. Die Interpretation bleibt hier unberührt. 

Um das Rad als solches geht es mir weniger, über eigenen Ersatz kann ich nicht klagen. Zumal es mir nichts bringt wenn mir mein Händler ein Ersatzrad zur Verfügung stellt, da dieser 300 Km entfernt ist. Und den defekten Dämpfer zu meinem Händler senden macht auch keinen Sinn, da dieser ihn auch nur weiterreicht. Das kostet unnötige Zeit, die ich mir in der logistischen Kette sparen kann - der Aufwand für mich bleibt der Gleiche.

Das der 2011er Dämpfer möglicherweise überarbeitet ist spielt für mich ebenfalls keine Rolle, zumindest nicht solange, wie ich den "alten" besitze - mit dem muss ich zunächst zurecht kommen. Außerdem muss der "neue" Dämpfer erst noch beweisen dass er die alten Krankheiten überwunden hat. Eine Änderung führt nicht automatisch zu einer Verbesserung. 

Ich will hier ja auch keinem den Spass vermiesen und freue mich für jeden, bei dem alles funktioniert. Aber wenn jemand eine sehr gute und langjährige Beziehung zu einem Scott-Händler hat, wird er vielleicht mal aus dem "Nähkästchen" plaudern und erzählen, dass diese Defekte häufig, sprich zu oft vorkommen (soviel zum Vergleich mit der "Gesundheitsreform"). Meine Aussage stützt sich also nicht nur auf das Forum.

Abgesehen davon, kann ich nur jedem raten, so etwas publik zu machen. In einer anderen Reklamation kam extra mal ein Außendienstmitarbeiter des entsprechenden Herstellers bei mir vorbei um sich das Schadensbild anzusehen. Der wollte den Schaden zunächst als "entsanden durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch" abtun - sprich mein eigenes Problem. Da ich nun aus dem Forum wusste, dass viele dieses Problem hatten, konnte ich ihn mal kurz darauf hinweisen. Ergebnis: Eine Woche später war die Sache zu meinen Gunsten entschieden worden.

Und sorry, aber einige scheinen nicht wirklich hohe Ansprüche zu stellen. Natürlich ist ein guter Service schön und toll, nur wenn ich ihn ständig in Anspruch nehmen muss, kann etwas nicht stimmen. 
Würdet ihr so etwas bei eurem Auto akzeptieren, vor allem dann wenn es so richtig teuer war? Ich würde meinen Wagen aber ganz schnell dem Händler auf den Hof stellen. Und genau damit vergleiche ich es persönlich. Warum sollte ich bei meinen Autos andere Ansprüche stellen als bei meinen Bikes. In Relation gesehen ist es vom preislichen Verhältnis her bei beiden gleich. Daher kann ich hier einige Leute nicht so ganz verstehen, wenn sie Kulanz und Service loben - mit meinem Qualitätsverständnis im Verhältnis zum Preis passt das alles nicht so ganz zusammen. Da erwarte ich ein Produkt was funktioniert und da ist halt die hohe Rücklaufquote des Dämpfers nicht akzeptabel. 

Sei es drum, muss halt jeder für sich selbst abwägen.


----------



## steve-0 (14. Oktober 2010)

@wastelino

...sehe ich genauso, Preis / Leistung muss einfach stimmen,dann gibt man auch gern das Geld aus.

Habe übrigens den neuen Dämpfer, aber das Problem mit der sichtbaren Kolbenstange im Lockout (näheres auf den Seiten zuvor) habe ich immer noch. 
Bin schon soweit das ich mit damit arrangiert habe, und wenns mich noch länger ankotzt, dann gibts halt nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike.


----------



## eHarzer (14. Oktober 2010)

....update

mein Dämpfer ist nach ca. 10 Tagen zurück und eingebaut. Er wurde lt. Aussage des Händlers nicht repariert sondern es ist das neue 2011er Modell im Austausch geliefert worden, dieser soll mit weniger Druck arbeiten können und das Problem soll somit der Vergangenheit angehören...........


----------



## moe69 (14. Oktober 2010)

wow, coole sache!
wäre natürlich klasse wenn man jetzt seinen 2010 dämpfer gegen nen 2011 umtauschen lassen könnte.
oder er muss halt innerhalb der garantie-zeit defekt gehen um dann den 2011 zu erhalten. 
falls das jetzt standart wird die 2011 im austausch zu verbauen wäre das aber eine wirklich KLASSE AKTION von Scott!


----------



## Scotty83 (14. Oktober 2010)

moe69 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> was tun wenn der dämpfer quietscht?
> bei mir quietscht es immer wenn der dämpfer ein und ausfährt. habe das schon seit ein paar tagen, doch jetzt nervt es doch schon etwas^^.
> ...



Es kann auch von einer zu straff verlegten Bremsleitung rühren.Die dann irgendwo reibt.


----------



## moe69 (14. Oktober 2010)

hi scotty.
das problem ist erkannt. es liegt am rebound. wenn ich ihn so einstellen, dass der dämpfer schneller zurückfedert ist das qietschen weg.
woran liegt das?

achja. das mit den reboundknöpfchen und gleicher ziffer ist ja ein wohlbekanntes thema. wenn ich jetzt zb den einen auf 5 habe und den anderen auf 6 ist und dann wieder beide auf 5 stelle merke ich keinen unterschied. 

im allgemeinen denke ich auch, dass ich nicht wirklich die vollen 150 mm ausschöpfe. weiss auch nicht warum. haben den dämpfer mal auf 80kg eingestellt bei knapp 100 kg fahrergewicht. ist schon etwas mehr vom federweg geworden wenn ich den sattel runterdrücke. aber sobald ich mich draufsetze is der SAG halt viel mehr.

deshalb frage ich mich, wieviel cm schaut bei euch raus, wenn ihr euch mit dem vollen gewicht auf den sattel press. bei mir sind da vielleicht 4 cm, ich tippe mal nicht auf die hälfte der länge des dämpferzylinders. die frage ist wie weit kann der der kolben rausschauen. hat das schonmal jemand gemessen. bei 150mm federweg voll ausgeschöpft. wie weit würde der dämpfer dann herausgucken. jemand das schonmal nachgemessen?


----------



## cubisti (15. Oktober 2010)

@Wastelino 
Ich seh das genauso das man für viel geld auch viel qualität bekommen sollte und das muss auch so sein. 
Aber wenn man es nun wieder genau nimmt muss man das ja DT Swiss (den die haben den Dämpfer gebaut) ankreiden.
Egal es hat zu funktionieren und gut.
Und wenn Dein Scott Händler aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert dann hat er da schon recht mit der hohen Rücklaufrate des Dämpfers.
Hab ich auch nicht in Frage gestellt.
Und wie Elitespecie schon erfahren hat gibts die jetzt wohl überarbeiten Dämpfer im Austauch und dann kann es Dich ja auch wieder interessieren weil davon hast auch Du was.
@Moe69 
Wenn Du rausbekommen willst wie weit die Kolbenstange max. rausgeht dann lass doch einfach mal die Luft aus beiden Kammern.
@Steve-O 
Du hast wirklich schon den neuen Dämpfer mit Sagindikator ???

Gruss und Sport frei


----------



## Wastelino (15. Oktober 2010)

Da hast du schon recht, dass das Problem in erster Linie bei DT Swiss liegt. Aber wenn an meinem Fahrzeug z.B. das Steuergerät defekt sein sollte, fahre ich auch in die Vertragswerkstatt des Herstellers und nicht zu Bosch, sprich in erster Linie mache ich den Automobilhersteller verantwortlich, schließlich ist er für die Qualitätskontrolle seiner Zulieferer zuständig.

Wie gesagt, ich bin deshalb jetzt auch nicht wütend oder sauer in dem Sinne, sondern nur ein wenig angefressen. Da gibt man viel Geld aus, hat den Bock dann noch einen Monat stehen bis alle weiteren Teile bei einem sind und dann "verreckt" einem nach 150 Kilometern das Ding. In dem Moment hätte ich die ganze Kiste am liebsten weiter geworfen als ich dazu überhaupt in der Lage wäre.

Aber egal! Nun will ich halt mal abwarten was DT Swiss sagt/macht und sollte ich auch in den Genuss des neuen Dämpfers kommen und dieser hält was er verspricht, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## juweb (15. Oktober 2010)

xx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (15. Oktober 2010)

Du wirst in den genuss kommen da bin ich mir fast sicher.

sport frei


----------



## dragon-m2 (16. Oktober 2010)

@ Martinos: 

Leider nur zur Hälfte richtig (aber das mit dem Berg war ja auch einfach) . Keine Terasse, es ist eine Brücke .... und vielleicht kennt ja jemand den Berg, die Aussicht, die Brücke .... kleiner Tipp: Es ist in Italien.




(wie bekomm' ich das Bild nur größer )

Zu gewinnen gibt es wie immer, Kühlschränke soviel wie man tragen kann oder die berühmten Leuchtkekse

Da sitz' ich also heute am Samstag da und teib' mich im Netz rum, anstatt die Trails zu jagen ..... Sche..  Aber das Wetter ist echt bescheiden und das gute Scott ist noch Schlammspritzschutzlos und auf stundenlange Putzorgien hab ich auch keinen Bock. Die restlichen Kisten sind entweder technisch nicht topfit bzw. mit Furios Fred ausgerüstet und somit zur Zeit nicht geländegängig 

Also schreib' ich halt mal was 

Wastelino hat natürlich recht, funktionieren müssen die bikes schon und klar wollen wir für unser Geld auch eine technisch einwandfreies Produkt. Und klar, wenn es (richtigen) Ärger gibt dann soll er hier auch gepostet und öffentlich gemacht werden ... ich stimme hundertprozentig zu  

ABER, ohne das ich jetzt hochscrolle und irgendjemand persönlich zitiere, bikes quietschen manchmal und ja sie geben tatsächlich auch mal Geräusche von sich wenn sie wieder ausfedern (gilt aber nur für Fullys  und Federgabeln) und manchmal hängt sich auch ein Zug aus oder eine Bremse zieht Luft (das ist z. B. mir mit dem Scott mehrfach passiert), ab und zu legt es einen auch mal lang und und und, glaubt mir all das hat nix mit der Marke des Typs oder einem Konstruktionsfehler zu tun! Das Ganze gipfelt dann in Beiträgen über "Drophöhen" u. a. . Teilweise nerven solche Posts und ich frag' mich ob die Leute die sowas schreiben überhaupt wissen von was sie schreiben .....  

Aber lassen wir das, vielleicht erübrigt sich meine Kritik mit der Zeit und so nach und nach bleiben hier wirklich nur Scott Geniusfahrer übrig (sofern unser Dämpfer halten ), die tatsächliche Probleme (wie eben besagte Dämpfer) diskutieren und sich austauschen. 

By the way: Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom neuen Scott Genius LT (Eigentlich ist's ja ein Ransom)? Gut, schlecht, überflüssig, überzogen oder einfach nur genial? Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr darüber so denkt.

@ Wastelino: Es würde mich freuen zu hören (lesen) wie die Geschichte mit Deinem Dämpfer ausgeht! ..... und übrigens: Endgeiles Teil, Dein Black Beauty 

(Achja, bitte die Gewinne nicht einfordern, das war ironisch gemeint )


----------



## dragon-m2 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich vergaß:


Ride on und Happy trails


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß wie, sag`s aber nur wenn ich einen Gewinn bekomme


----------



## steve-0 (16. Oktober 2010)

@cubisti
Ja, ist der neue mit SAG Indikator und weniger Druck in den Luftkammern.
Wie gesagt, Problem ist leider immer noch vorhanden.

Das neue Genius LT find ich gut, hat ein vertretbares Gesamtgewicht bei einem doch sehr großzügigen Federweg.
Für mich leider unbezahlbar 

Denke mal das wir in Zukunft mehr solcher Bikes sehen werden.


----------



## merdle993 (16. Oktober 2010)

Sooo, nun meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
Habe mir 2009 ein 40er zugelegt nachdem ich mit meinem 40er aus 2007 über 7000km OHNE Probleme die Trails unsicher gemacht habe.
Mit dem 2009er habe ich bisher (leider) nur knapp 3000 km gemacht. In Summe war das alte Modell vom Setup her schon etwas einfacher und auch besser einzustellen, weil weniger Druck im Dämpfer war und somit beim Abziehen der Pumpe auch weniger Druck entwichen ist. Das sehe ich momentan auch als den größten Schwachpunkt des neuen Dämpfers an. Das Setup generell und auch den hohen Druck. Das einzige was bei meinem 2009er ab und an mal Probleme macht (in Bezug auf das Fahrwerk), ist der Traction Hebel. Steht das Rad mal ein/zwei Tage im Lockout Modus und man schaltet dann in einen anderen Modus, bleibt der Zug manchmal für 2 bis 3 Sekunden hängen. Teflonspray hilft hier auch immer nur zeitlich begrenzt...

Im Großen und Ganzen finde ich das Genius ein tolles Rad, weil es einfach ein breites Spektrum abdeckt und dazu noch ein vertretbares Gewicht hat. Im Vgl. zum 2007er Modell bin ich mit dem neuen allerdings nicht so super zufrieden. Ich kann mich an keine Ausfahrt erinnern, wo nicht irgendwas gerasselt hat oder geknackt hat. Meine Räder werden immer sehr gepflegt, an Dreck oder mangelnder Ölung liegt es definitiv nicht. Es knallt auch immer mal wieder ein Kabelbinder. Klar ist das ein Witz, aber wenn bei ner langen Tour ein Kabel immer wieder an den Rahmen knallt, nervt es tierisch und irgendwann hat auch der Rahmen sichtbare Spuren 

Den Scott Service musste ich glücklicherweise noch nie (*malaufholzklopf*) in Anspruch nehmen. Dennoch vertrete ich die Meinung dass Preis und Leistung stimmen muss. Scott ist im Vgl. zu anderen Herstellern preislich immer vorne anzusiedeln, ebenso das Genius. Die oft beschriebene Dämpferproblematik darf hier einfach nicht auftauchen! Sowas müssen Einzelfälle bleiben und danach sieht es meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht aus. Dass es einen neuen Dämpfer gibt, der mit weniger Druck gefahren werden kann, ist meiner Meinung nach ein Beweis dafür, dass es hier wohl erheblichen Handlungsbedarf gegeben hat und Scott bzw. DT gezwungen waren aktiv zu werden. Aufgrund der hier beschriebenen Probleme mit dem Dämpfer hat sich bei mir (leider) auch eine gewisse Grundskepsis gegenüber meinem geliebten Genius eingestellt und mich beschleicht doch irgendwie immer mal wieder ein mulmiges Gefühl auf den Trails ob denn der Dämpfer noch ganz ist oder auch schon die Grätsche gemacht hat. Eines ist deshalb sicher, wenn der Dämpfer ein Mal Mucken macht, kommt was anderes her. Ich will einfach Spaß haben mit meinem Bike, wenn man immer Bedenken hat, dass einem das Ding um die Ohren fliegt, geht der Spaß auch schnell flöten...


----------



## alter-sack (17. Oktober 2010)

merdle993 schrieb:


> ......... In Summe war das alte Modell vom Setup her schon etwas einfacher und auch besser einzustellen, weil weniger Druck im Dämpfer war und somit* beim Abziehen der Pumpe auch weniger Druck entwichen ist.* Das sehe ich momentan auch als den größten Schwachpunkt des neuen Dämpfers an. Das Setup generell und auch den hohen Druck......
> ... Das einzige was bei meinem 2009er ab und an mal Probleme macht (in Bezug auf das Fahrwerk), ist der Traction Hebel. Steht das Rad mal ein/zwei Tage im Lockout Modus und man schaltet dann in einen anderen Modus, bleibt der Zug manchmal für 2 bis 3 Sekunden hängen. Teflonspray hilft hier auch immer nur zeitlich begrenzt...



Beim Abziehen der Pumpe darf keine Luft aus dem Dämpfer entweichen, sondern nur aus dem Schlauch der Pumpe, wenn du wie in Post 83 beschrieben vorgehst, dh du schraubst vor dem Abziehen die kleine Schraube des Pumpenaufsatzes auf, damit ist das Dämpferventil wieder gesperrt, wenn du den Ventilaufsatz abschraubst.

zum Hebel: Den Hebel  muss ich machmal mit der Einstellschraube am Lockaut-Zug nachstellen, weil sich die Schraube manchmal von selbst verstellt, vielleicht gebe ich etwas locktite rein.
Am Ende einer Tour schalte ich sowieso alle Züge auf minimale Spannunung, also auch Lockout, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, um die Federspannungen zu entlasten.

Der Dämpfer 2009 läuft bei mir jetzt zwei Saisonen ohne Probleme, im unbelastetem Ruhezustand sieht man die Kolbenstange allerdings so ca 2-3mm, das war auch anfangs in etwa so (1-2mm)so und ich werde den Dämpfer nach dieser Saison von Scott daraufhin kontrollieren lassen.
Alles in allem: ein sagenhaftes Bike! Ich möchte es nie mehr missen. Beim Gewicht liegt es jetzt bei 9,2kg.


----------



## brother-23 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gestern wurde bei meinem Genius 10(2009) beim Händler der Dämpfer im Zuge der Inspektion ausgebaut, da ich das "Kolbenstangenproblem" bemängelt habe.
Lt. Scott-Händler(puetzbike) ist der normale, den Vertragshändlern vorgeschriebene Reklamationsweg so, das der Dämpfer nach RESET-Racing eingeschickt wird. Er wird jedoch voher nochmal telefonisch nachhaken, ich finde auf der Internetseite von RESET auch kein Serviceangebot für den Equalizer2.
Daß der 2011er Dämpfer ein anderer sein soll als der 2009er konnte nach einem Blick in den Katalog nicht bestätigt werden, auch von einer Überarbeitung ist nichts bekannt. Woher stammt die Information?
Verwechslung mit dem Dämpfer des Genius LT?


----------



## merdle993 (17. Oktober 2010)

brother-23 schrieb:


> ... Daß der 2011er Dämpfer ein anderer sein soll als der 2009er konnte nach einem Blick in den Katalog nicht bestätigt werden, auch von einer Überarbeitung ist nichts bekannt. Woher stammt die Information?
> Verwechslung mit dem Dämpfer des Genius LT?



Du hast recht, habe es mit dem LT Dämpfer verwechselt. Habe soeben auch nochmal die Zeitungen und Internet durchforstet. Nach den letzten Bildern der Fachpresse war ich der Meinung, dass es einen neuen Dämpfer gibt. LEIDER gibt es das nicht, ich persönlich finde die Häufigkeit der Probleme nicht gut. Man kommt sich vor wie in der Automobilindustrie. Der Kunde wird zum Versuchskarnickel bei den ersten ausgelieferten Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wupperbike (17. Oktober 2010)

merdle993 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, habe es mit dem LT Dämpfer verwechselt. Habe soeben auch nochmal die Zeitungen und Internet durchforstet. Nach den letzten Bildern der Fachpresse war ich der Meinung, dass es einen neuen Dämpfer gibt. LEIDER gibt es das nicht, ich persönlich finde die Häufigkeit der Probleme nicht gut. Man kommt sich vor wie in der Automobilindustrie. Der Kunde wird zum Versuchskarnickel bei den ersten ausgelieferten Modellen.



Es gibt einen anderen geänderten Dämpfer für Normal-Genius ab 2011.
Habe ich vor einem Monat bei der letzten Inspektion aus Kulanzgründen schon erhalten und eingebaut.
mit SAG Anzeige auf dem Spritzschutz und ca. 1/3 weniger Luftbedarf.

nach wie vor ein tolles Bike


----------



## merdle993 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wupperbike schrieb:


> Es gibt einen anderen geänderten Dämpfer für Normal-Genius ab 2011.
> Habe ich vor einem Monat bei der letzten Inspektion aus Kulanzgründen schon erhalten und eingebaut.
> mit SAG Anzeige auf dem Spritzschutz und ca. 1/3 weniger Luftbedarf.



Das hört sich ja gut an. Wird der Dämpfer generell ausgetauscht beim Service oder hattest Du eines der vielfach beschriebenen Probleme?


----------



## schoeppi (21. Oktober 2010)

Mich würde mal was anderes interessieren.
Was wiegen eure Bikes so?

Also gemeint ist fahrfertig, mit Pedale, Tacho, Pumpe, so wie ihr eben damit auch unterwegs seid.

Ich fang mal an:
Genius 40 2010, fast Serie, 13,2 kg


----------



## Günni0808 (21. Oktober 2010)

genius 40, 2009, joplin R, hope II axilrims laufräder, sehr schwere PD-M 545 = 13,1 kg.

Wenn die 2011 xtr pedale zu kaufen sind, gibts die sowie elexier CR und ich sollte deutlich unter 13 kg kommen


----------



## Wastelino (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab gestern von DT Swiss meinen Dämpfer zurück bekommen. Insgesamt war er also nur eine Woche weg - das war schnell. Allerdings ist es nicht der 2011er Dämpfer, sondern der, den ich auch eingeschickt habe. Die haben den Dämpfer komplett revidiert, gereinigt und gefettet. Hoffe ich mal das es geholfen hat.

Zum Gewicht:

Genius LTD 2009, Komplettumbau: Im Sommer-Setup 9789 Gramm und im Winter-Setup 10753 Gramm.


----------



## Bernstein84 (21. Oktober 2010)

Freut mich das es so schnell ging! Dann kannst Du ja wieder auf den Trails rocken 
Höchstwahrscheinlich wurden auch die Dichtungen getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (28. Oktober 2010)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> ....update
> 
> mein Dämpfer ist nach ca. 10 Tagen zurück und eingebaut. Er wurde lt. Aussage des Händlers nicht repariert sondern es ist das neue 2011er Modell im Austausch geliefert worden, dieser soll mit weniger Druck arbeiten können und das Problem soll somit der Vergangenheit angehören...........




 Falschmeldung durch den Händler ....auf erneute Anfrage ist der Dämpfer nun doch nicht getauscht sondern nur die Dichtungen wurden erneuert. Der Dämpfer ist wieder instandgesetzt und in den Ursprungszustand zurückversetzt-ohne Update (weniger Druck)....bleibt abzuwarten wie lange er dieses Mal durchhält


----------



## Duke_do (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gehört hier zwar nicht direkt hin, aber ich bin gerade wirklich geschockt. Ich habe heute Abend gegen 19:40 mein Genius 20 aus dem Keller geholt und hinter einem Einfamilienhaus (nicht einsehbar von der Straße) an den Fahrradschuppen gelehnt (mit Licht und allem was man halt für einen Nightride benötigt)
Dann kurz rein, Schuhe, Jacke und Rucksack angezogen und als ich raus gekommen bin war mein Rad weg. (ich hätte es natürlich abschließen sollen, aber wer rechnet damit, das einer hinter ein Haus geht, wo zwei Lampen mit Bewegungsmelder sind und ein Rad klaut,wenn man keine 15m weiter in der Wohnung steht und nur Minuten weg ist)

Hier ein paar Infos, falls jemand dieses Rad angeboten bekommt. _Diebstahlort ist Dortmund Körne_:

Genius 20 aus 2009 (XT Ausstattung). Laufräder sind getauscht (ZTR Crest, rote Hope Pro 2, CX-Ray mit roten Ployax Nippel. Eventuell bekommt ja jemand die Laufräder einzeln angeboten) Bereifung vorne Minion F in 2.35, hinten Larsten TT in 2.35. Es war ein Kindshock 900 angebaut und der Fizik Sattel hat eine blaue Plastikplatte. Griffe sind Ergon mit Hörnchen dran, die rechte Seite ist deutlich abgeschliffen.

Die Rahmennummer ist FIN:STM06D20M08080055.

Wer zur Wiederbeschaffung beiträgt erhält von mir persönlich eine Belohnung! Infos an Daniel1968 (ät) gmx (punkt) de oder hier übers Forum.

Ich hoffe ich darf das hier rein stellen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ach du Schei...

Viel Glück


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub das wird zum Volkssport. Stellt sich mir die Frage wo gehen solche Räder hin. 
Trödelmarkt  oder doch bei EBAY und konsorten.
es ist zum :kotz:


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Oktober 2010)

... viel schlimmer, der so ein Rad dann um  800,- kauft.


----------



## StullY (30. Oktober 2010)

Mein herzliches Beileid!!! Hoffentlich sagt hier keiner, Du bist doch selber schuld! Denn solche Aussagen bringen mich zum Kotzen!:kotz:


----------



## maibam (31. Oktober 2010)

das is ja echt zum kotzen!!! Mein Radl ist auch vor etwa 5 jahren gestohlen worden... Schloss mit metallsäge durchgesägt und das radl ist nie wieder aufgetaucht...
darum hab ich jetzt eine Fahrraddiebstalversicherung für mein Genius. Bei meiner Verischerungsgesellschaft (ich will den namen nicht nennen) ist das ein "zusätzlicher Baustein" zur normalen Haushaltsversicherung und kostet im Jahr zusätzlich ca 50 euro... und sie bezahlen bis zu einem Wert von 5000euro! und zwar auch noch bei selbst verursachtem schaden... (stürze usw...)
einfach mal bei eurer Haushaltversicherung anfragen!!!


----------



## StullY (31. Oktober 2010)

@maibam
Und welche Ausschlussfaktoren gibt es, damit sie nicht zahlen müssen?


----------



## maibam (31. Oktober 2010)

werd mal schaun dass ich die broschüre finde und werds dann posten...
aber eine davon ist, dass man das rad abgeschlossne haben muss...
aber das muss dir erst mal eine rbeweisen dass es nicht abgeschlossen war...


----------



## godsey (31. Oktober 2010)

maibam schrieb:


> aber eine davon ist, dass man das rad abgeschlossne haben muss...
> aber das muss dir erst mal eine rbeweisen dass es nicht abgeschlossen war...



Bitte keine Aufrufe zum Versicherungsbetrug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brother-23 (31. Oktober 2010)

Fragt sich wer da die Beweislast führen muss...


----------



## Christer (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage an alle Genius Fahrer. 

Wie viel Beinfreiheit habt ihr auf eurem Genius wenn ihr über dem Oberrohr steht? Ich habe leider nur wenige Zentimeter. Es passt keine ganze Hand dazwischen. 

Das ist mir für ein All Mountain Bike eigentlich zu wenig. Scott baut die Bikes leider sehr hoch. Auf einem Liteville hätte ich allerdings genauso wenig Beinfreiheit. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Ich habe eine Schritthöhe von 82cm. Das ist nicht gerade viel. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## maibam (1. November 2010)

ganz abgesehen davon, dass niemand sein rad einfach so herumstehn lassen würde, übernimmt die versicherung sowieso den diebstahl vom eigenen grundstück bzw aus dem haus... 
und vor allem war das kein aufruf sondern eine feststellung...

@snoopyracer: bei SL 92cm und Rahmengröße XL (was grundsätzlich perfekt ist) habe ich auch nur etwa 5cm gemessen direkt vor dem sitzrohr...
ist schon recht knapp. vor allem wenn man in unebenem gelände mal absteigen muss!!! auuu


----------



## Scotty83 (1. November 2010)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gehört hier zwar nicht direkt hin, aber ich bin gerade wirklich geschockt. Ich habe heute Abend gegen 19:40 mein Genius 20 aus dem Keller geholt und hinter einem Einfamilienhaus (nicht einsehbar von der Straße) an den Fahrradschuppen gelehnt (mit Licht und allem was man halt für einen Nightride benötigt)
> Dann kurz rein, Schuhe, Jacke und Rucksack angezogen und als ich raus gekommen bin war mein Rad weg. (ich hätte es natürlich abschließen sollen, aber wer rechnet damit, das einer hinter ein Haus geht, wo zwei Lampen mit Bewegungsmelder sind und ein Rad klaut,wenn man keine 15m weiter in der Wohnung steht und nur Minuten weg ist)
> ...



Ich an deiner Stelle würde mal genauer auf die Nachbarn gucken.Denn das ist doch alles recht zufällig.Also sprich es ist keine Gewohnheit so das jemand dein Verhalten hätte beobachten können.
Sieht eher nach Zufallsdiebstahl.Das gute ist es ist ein Carbonrahmen du kannst die Rahmennummer nicht so ohne weiteres beseitigen.

Ebay/ Kleinanzeigen und Regionale Anzeigen würde ich im Auge behalten. Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## Duke_do (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

Stimmt, die Rahmengröße ist M. 

Das ganze kann wirklich nur absoluter Zufall sein, da ich das Rad nach 3 Wochen das erst mal aus dem Keller geholt habe. Also geplant kann es auf keinen Fall gewesen sein. Außer dem direkten Nachbar kann es keiner einsehen  und der auch nur, wenn er auf dem Balkon steht, kann ich mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vor stellen.

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben.

Ebay und Co beobachte ich schon seit dem Diebstahl.


----------



## dejoule (6. November 2010)

hallo scott rider, 

ich möchte mir ein neues bike kaufen und hab zur auswahl nun das scott genius 40 2011 und das canyon nerve am hs 2011.

was fahrt ihr denn genau mit dem genius?
hat es wirklich dh eigenschaften...
nicht das ich mich mit dem fahrrad den buckel runter stürzen will. es ist nur so ich fahr im mom nen speci epic mit 100mm v. und h. 
der federweg langt einfach nicht mehr aus für die trails.

2011 hab ich nun vor einen alpencross zu fahren und möchte natürlich wärend dem uphill schon spaß haben und beim downhill dann ein richtige grinsen ins gesicht bekommen. 

mit 150mm federweg müsste doch auch der ein oder andere drop drin sein, oder?
also was stellt ihr mit dem genius den so an!?

THX 
greez


----------



## StullY (6. November 2010)

Hallo!

Ich fahre ein Genius 30 mit dem Twin-Loc-Hebel. Die 150mm vorne und hinten bügeln wirklich alles weg. Variabel ist das Bike auch, dank des vorhin erwähnten Twin-Loc-Hebel und der Talas von Fox. Voll kletterfähig ebenfalls. Stabil kann man es auch nennen, leichte Sprünge nimmt es definitiv nicht übel, schwere Stürze auch nicht. 
Schlechte Ausstattung ist bei Scott normal, größtes Tuning-Potential sind die Laufräder. Pannen mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich keine, wiege aber bei 185 cm nur 75 kg. Der Dämpfer ist eine Spezialanfertigung, so ohne weiteres hält er nicht Schritt, aktuell, wage ich zu sagen, ist er trotzdem noch "state of the art". 
Ein sehr schönes Bike ist auch die AM-Klasse von Rotwild. Die Geo ist noch einmal spürbar besser als beim Genius.
Um an sie heranzukommen, habe ich mir einen gekröpfteren Lenker montiert und den Sattel ganz weit nach hinten geschoben.

Fazit:
Insgesamt ein sehr gute Bike, besser als das Canyon AM von einem Kumpel, das ich testen durfte. Gute Verarbeitungsqualität auch nach 3000 km, aber magere Ausstattung, dafür mit Tuningpotential. Rotwild leicht besser....

VG

Stully


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. November 2010)

dejoule schrieb:


> hat es wirklich dh eigenschaften...


Hat es nicht. Es ist ein hervorragends Allmountain und kein Downhiller.


dejoule schrieb:


> nicht das ich mich mit dem fahrrad den buckel runter stürzen will. es ist nur so ich fahr im mom nen speci epic mit 100mm v. und h.
> der federweg langt einfach nicht mehr aus für die trails.


Genius langt für Trails flowige Trails. Mehr auch nicht. Sein tut es kein "No Way" Gerät. Da es ein rel. langes Rad ist, hat man bei Spitzkehren seine große Not.


dejoule schrieb:


> 2011 hab ich nun vor einen alpencross zu fahren und möchte natürlich wärend dem uphill schon spaß haben und beim downhill dann ein richtige grinsen ins gesicht bekommen.


Das Genius passt gut für einen Cross. Man hat aber auch mit einem Hardtail riesen Spaß.


dejoule schrieb:


> mit 150mm federweg müsste doch auch der ein oder andere drop drin sein, oder?


Hängt davon ab, wie sehr du dein Material schänden willst. Ganz egal was du dir kaufst: Wer sein Teil den Berg runter quält wird viel schrauben müssen. Egal, was er hat.


dejoule schrieb:


> also was stellt ihr mit dem genius den so an!?


Rauf und runter fahren, was man beim biken halt so tut.


----------



## dejoule (7. November 2010)

danke für die klaren antworten 

bin meiner entscheidung nun wieder ein stück näher.
der dämpfer ist doch 2011 scheinbar ein klein wenig optimiert worden mal sehn.

tuningpotential geht klar bleibt selten was am bike orginal 

das rotwild gefällt mir nicht!
ich denke es wird das genius 40 werden da der händler auch gleich um die ecke ist

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (7. November 2010)

dejoule schrieb:


> der dÃ¤mpfer ist doch 2011 scheinbar ein klein wenig optimiert worden mal sehn.


Wenn ich nicht irre, hat nur das Genius LT einen neuen DÃ¤mpfer. Die anderen Modelle haben den alten. Es kann aber sein, dass man in der Produktion etwas umgestellt hat und event. bessere Dichtungen verwendet.

Immer noch der Equalizer 2 drinnen in dem Bock.
http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/10029/55565/217959

... und das LT hat den Equlizer 3 drinnen.
http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/10039/55644/217965


... wobei der Preis langsam aber sicher unverschÃ¤mt wird. Bei dem Rad hat sich effektiv ausser der Farbe nicht viel geÃ¤ndert und im Juni 2009 hÃ¤tte ich die Stangegnkiste um ca. â¬ 2500,- bekommen. Wenn ich nicht irre sogar 2400,-. Eigentlich heftig.


----------



## cubisti (7. November 2010)

@tiroler 
Frag mich warum du den Bock immer noch fährst !!
Muss doch langsam ein Graus sein mit dem Rad zu fahren.

Sorry aber musste mal raus .


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. November 2010)

cubisti schrieb:


> @tiroler
> Frag mich warum du den Bock immer noch fÃ¤hrst !!
> Muss doch langsam ein Graus sein mit dem Rad zu fahren.
> 
> Sorry aber musste mal raus .


1) Weil ich kein Geld habe, mir alle 2 Jahre ein neues Rad um Ã¼ber â¬ 3000,- zu kaufen.
2) Ich sehe das Rad nicht als schlecht an, sondern als wartungsintensiv, da ich es dafÃ¼r benÃ¼tze wofÃ¼r es gebaute wurde. Trail fahren geht halt mal auf das Material.
3) Der lange Radstand ist ein Fakt. DarÃ¼ber kommt man nicht hinweg. Merkt man wenn man die Kiste im Auto transportiert und merkt man in Spitzkehren. Als Alpenbewohner habe ich hier deutlich mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten das Rad an seine Grenzen zu bringen als Leute 50 km nÃ¶rdlich von mir bis zur Nordsee hin.
4) Das Rad bereitet mir viel SpaÃ wenn es in Bewegung ist (geil zu fahren) und viel Kopfzerbrechen wenn es steht (Wartung).

Mein Fazit: Tolles Rad, aber zu viel neue Technik, die im Jahre 2009 was Haltbarkeit betrifft noch nicht ausgefeilt war. Die damals neuen Produkte wie Elixir CR und DÃ¤mpfer Equalizer 2 hatten das Problem dass sie undicht wurden. Die Elixir konnte ich tauschen, fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer gibt's noch nichts. Vielleicht hat man beim DÃ¤mpfer in der Produktion was geÃ¤ndert, hat man bei der Elixir ja auch, weil die Artikel mit den massenhaften Undichtigkeitsproblemen gibts nicht mehrt. Das Teil ist in der Erhaltung teuer, aber dennoch ein SpaÃgerÃ¤t. ... und ein bisserl kritisieren darf man schon, ohnne das Produkt zu verteufeln.


----------



## Jack2332 (8. November 2010)

Bis heute habe ich keine probleme mit meinem Dämpfer, und das nach knapp 3000 Km. Das Genius LT (180 mm) hat den 3 Dämpfer und das Genius (150 mm), hat eine naja "Evo- Stufe" vom 2 Dämpfer. Aber wie gesagt LT beudetet nicht Limited.


----------



## Langenfelder (8. November 2010)

Jack2332 schrieb:


> *Bis heute habe ich keine probleme mit meinem Dämpfer, und das nach knapp 3000 Km.* Das Genius LT (180 mm) hat den 3 Dämpfer und das Genius (150 mm), hat eine naja "Evo- Stufe" vom 2 Dämpfer. Aber wie gesagt LT beudetet nicht Limited.


 

jo, hab auch keine Probleme und ich geh bestimmt nicht zimperlich damit um.
Wartung hin oder her. Hab noch nicht mal den Luftdruck kontrolliert


----------



## Scotty83 (8. November 2010)

Also das mit dem Dämpfer kann man doch überall nachlesen bzw. den Händler fragen. Beim Genius arbeitet immer noch der Equalizer 2 Dämpfer der 2011 überarbeitet wurde. SAG Anzeige und er arbeitet mit deutlich weniger Druck außerdem wurden auch die Dichtungen verändert und verbessert laut Scott.
Beim LT arbeitet der Equalizer 3 der außerdem entgegensetzt dem Genius Dämpfer eingebaut wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (8. November 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> 1) 3) Der lange Radstand ist ein Fakt. Darüber kommt man nicht hinweg. Merkt man wenn man die Kiste im Auto transportiert und merkt man in Spitzkehren.



Der Punkt interessiert mich jetzt aber mal. 

Was ist denn für dich bei einem All Mountain Bike ein "kurzer Radstand"? Das würde ich gerne mal von dir wissen. Oder kann es sein, dass Du dich gar nicht mit den Daten  beschäftigt hast?


Das Specialized Stumpjumper z.B. ist bekannt dafür das es sehr kompakt und wendig ist. Dabei ist es ganz genau 1 Millimeter kürzer als das Scott Genius. (Bei gleicher Rahmengröße) Ein Trek Remedy ist bei gleicher Rahmengröße 4 Millimeter kürzer. Das bekannte Liteville 301 MK8 ist bei gleicher Rahmengröße (M) sogar noch länger als das Genius. 

Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht sagen, dass Du auf dem Trail Probleme bekommst, wenn dein Bike 2 Millimeter länger oder kürzer ist, oder?

Was ist denn dann für dich ein "kurzes" Bike?


Gruß

SR


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann für dich ein "kurzes" Bike?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Puky


----------



## StullY (8. November 2010)

@ultra:

Puky? Noch alles klar bei Dir? 

VG

Olly


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. November 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich bei einem All Mountain Bike ein "kurzer Radstand"? Das würde ich gerne mal von dir wissen. Oder kann es sein, dass Du dich gar nicht mit den Daten  beschäftigt hast?


Servus!
Ich habe mich mit den Geometriedaten nicht beschäftigt. Mir hat 2009 die Händleraussage gereicht, dass das Genius länger ist als mein Vorgängerrad und das war ein Trek Fuel 95. Außerdem habe ich damals ein paar Räder getestet und auf der Teststrecke gab es nur Flowtrailpassagen somit ist mir der Nachteil in der Spitzkehre nicht aufgefallen. Wäre mir aber auch egal gewesen, weil es 2009 mit Abstand das beste AM war. Dieses Manko wäre für mich so oder so vertretbar gewesen. Außerdem interessieren mich Geometriedaten nicht, da ich sowas lieber teste.
Dass das Genius aber um einiges länger als das Fuel war, merkte ich, als ich es in mein Auto stellte. Das Trek ging schuß gerade aus rein. Das Genius geht nur mit abgewinkeltem Lenker rein. Ich würde sagen der Unterschied ist ca. 3 cm bis 4 cm und das merkt man deutlich. Spielt aber keine Rolle, habe ich halt Hinterradversetzen lernen müssen bzw. bin dabei es zu verbessern. Ist ja kein Nachteil. 

Den Vorteil der Einzigartigkeit von 2009 hat das Genius nicht mehr. Damals hat es AM neu definiert. 2010 sind dann alle nachgezogen und 2011 ist's Mainstream. ... und das LT halte ich persönlich für übertrieben. Mal sehen, wie ich in 2 bis 3 Jahren darüber denke.

Als letztes Testrad hatte ich ein Simplon Lexx. Ich habe die Geometriedaten nicht nachgelesen und nicht verglichen und auch nicht im PKW transportiert, ich kriegs aber leichter um Spitzkehren rum. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es kürzer ist.


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> @ultra:
> 
> Puky? Noch alles klar bei Dir?
> 
> ...



Danke alles bestens.


----------



## StullY (9. November 2010)

Dann ist ja alles klar!


----------



## cubisti (9. November 2010)

@tiroler

Das Trek Fuel 95 hat aber weniger Federweg als das Genius wenn ich mich nicht irre und hat aufgrund anderer lenkwinkel und geometrie auch ein anderes Fahrverhalten.
Aber genau deswegen sind beide auch nicht miteinader vergleichbar.
Das ist eigentlich der Grund was mich so stört Du hast Dich mit der Geometrie 
nicht auseinander gesetzt und verglichen mit was auch immer.
Auf der anderen Seite geb ich Dir recht das man ein Rad probefahren muss und dann aussagen zu treffen können.
Und dann ist auch die Geometrie egal.
Es ist nicht sehr Schön über Sachen zu urteilen wenn man sich nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt und nie probe gefahren ist. (Genius LT)zum Beispiel.
Und ich denke schon das es noch eine gewisse eizigartigkeit besitzt.
Wenn man die Menge an Verstellbarkeiten richtig einzusetzen weiss.
Und so als kleiner Tipp beim Transportieren im Auto,Gabel absenken und es wird auch ein kleines Stück kürzer. Falls du Dein rad stehend transportierst im Auto.
Aber ich denk so oft wirst Du es nicht im Auto bewegen Du hast Berge ja vor der Haustür.

Sport frei


----------



## Langenfelder (9. November 2010)

cubisti schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich der Grund was mich so stört Du hast Dich mit der Geometrie
> nicht auseinander gesetzt und verglichen mit was auch immer.
> Auf der anderen Seite geb ich Dir recht das man ein Rad probefahren muss und dann aussagen zu treffen können.
> Und dann ist auch die Geometrie egal.
> ...


 
Verstelbarkeit, genau das ist es, ich glaub ja das wir, ( Ottonormalo ) die Feinheiten von so`nem Beike garnicht erfahren können. Wenn doch, dann biste ein bis zwei Tage am VERSTELLEN. beschäftigt um schlussentlich doch wieder so ein mittelding von Setup zu bekommen.
Weil sich der Trail letzte Woche noch anders fuhr da dieses WE 100 andere drübergerumpelt sind. 
Im Wettbewerb mag das ja zu funkt. bischen mehr Sag da ein wenig weniger Druck hier, und für was, für ein paar Sekunden auf der Stoppuhr, na Super und ein PUKI wirklich kurz ist 

So ein Rad soll Spass machen, ich wil nicht der schnellste sein und auch kein Rennen fahrn hab ich gar kein Bock drauf, und ob das Tek  oder ein Stumpy mehr oder weniger länge hatt ist mir auch egal.

ride on
Peter


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2010)

Hi,
jemand noch irgendwo von einem geschrottetem Rahmen oder so einen Hinterbau eines 2006er in M rumliegen?

Vermute mal, die Hinterbauten sind nicht gleich in allen Grössen  ?

Meiner ist hin und Scott will da mit Einbau über 350 für haben, grummel...

Danke
sun909


----------



## Tilo (10. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> einen Hinterbau eines 2006er in M rumliegen?
> Vermute mal, die Hinterbauten sind nicht gleich in allen Grössen  ?
> 
> Danke
> sun909



doch sind sie (RC und MC sind allerdings nicht kompatibel).
Bitteschön.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (10. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe etwas Dummes gemacht! Ich habe Kette, Umwerfer und Zahnkränze getauscht und dann festgestellt, dass die Kette schleift. Das Schaltwerk ist jetzt top eingestellt. Der Umwerfer ist noch das Problem. Da gibt es im Internet eine Seite, die das Lösen des Bowdenzuges beim Umwerfer empfiehlt. Natürlich habe ich sie gelöst. War ja bei meinem alten Hardtail auch kein Problem.
Nur bei dem Genius. Es ist so richtig verwinkelt verbaut. Ich kann z.B. nicht richtig an den Seilzug ran. Ausgerutscht, Endstück verloren. Jetzt franzt das Ganze aus. 
Nun möchte ich den Bowdenzug ersetzen. Steh aber am Ende wieder vor dem selben Problem da. Wie komm ich gut hin?
Kann ich den Hinterbau nicht lösen mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel 0-20 Nm?! Oder wie macht Ihr das, wenn Ihr am Umwerfer was macht? Macht Ihr das zu zweit?! Fragen über Fragen....

VG und hoffe auf Unterstützung!!

Stully


----------



## cubisti (10. November 2010)

Der Umwerferzug ist doch in ungekürzter Länge viel länger als jetzt.
Also lang lassen und straff ziehen indem du mit ner zange ziehst oder um die 
Hand wickelst.
Festziehen und etwas länger lassen und Kappe drauf.

Gruss


----------



## StullY (12. November 2010)

@cubisti

Danke, hat funktioniert! ;-) Ich kam ganz gut hin um den Umwerfer. Seilzug in die Öffnung eingeführt fertig. Nur zwei Schrauben verschmissen, hab das Senfgläschen verschmissen. Auf dem Betonboden keine Chance! Also morgen Stadler....
Dann alles verschrauben und dann müsste es gehen oder? Habe ich noch was übersehen? Seilzug einfach durch die Schaltung durch und fertig oder habe ich  etwas übersehen?!
Wäre nett, wenn ich da noch einmal Rückmeldung bekäme.... 
Übrigens beträgt bei Euch der Abstand größtes Zahnrad zum Umwerfer, wenn man ihn hochbewegt 3 mm? Bei mir nämlich nicht und ich habe definitiv die Position des Umwerfers nicht verändert, geschweige denn montiert. Kette wird also immer noch schleifen....

VG

Stully


----------



## Retoo (12. November 2010)

Hallo

Weiss jemand wo nun genau der Unterschied liegt, bei der Überarbeitung des Genius-Dämpfers für die nächste Saison (NICHT Genius Lt). Hat wer den neuen Dämpfer bereits getestet? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Weiterentwicklung in einen 2009/10-Dämpfer zu integrieren, z.B. bei einem Service oder so.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. November 2010)

Retoo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weiss jemand wo nun genau der Unterschied liegt, bei der Überarbeitung des Genius-Dämpfers für die nächste Saison (NICHT Genius Lt). Hat wer den neuen Dämpfer bereits getestet? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Weiterentwicklung in einen 2009/10-Dämpfer zu integrieren, z.B. bei einem Service oder so.


Nicht verzagen, Händler fragen.

Mir hat vor ner Woche jemand mitgeteilt, dass er den alten Dämpfer gegen den Neuen getauscht hat. Weiß jetzt den Nick nicht. Ist aber der, der das Genius mit der Lefty hat. ... und liest hier im Forum mit.


----------



## cubisti (12. November 2010)

Meinst Du den Abstand wenn du von rechts auf das Grosse Kettenblatt schaust?
Oder den wenn du von oben durch den Umwerfer schaust?
Bei erstern hab ich auch wenig platz.
Kann es an der Zugspannung liegen das Du mehr Spannung geben musst und stimmt der Anschlag aussen.
Foto wäre vielleicht gut.

gruss


----------



## Danboo (12. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch wollte ich mal nachfragen ob einem von Euch die  Montagekosten für eine Reparatur schon mal in Rechnung gestellt wurde. 

Soll heißen meine Fox Talas an meinem Genius MC 40 von Dezember 2010 hat vor ein paar Wochen einen "Platten". Demnach ab zum Händler welcher die Gabel ausgebaut und zu Fox zwecks Instandsetzung geschickt hat. Eingebaut hat er sie nach der Reparatur dann natürlich auch wieder. Hat mir dann allerdings 25,- für die De- & Montage in Rechnung gestellt. Die Begründung seinerseits für die entstandenen Kosten: "Wir können das nicht mit Scott oder Fox abrechnen". 

Jemand von Euch schon mal ähnliches erlebt?!?

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## cubisti (12. November 2010)

Ist das der Händler wo du das Rad gekauft hast?

gruss


----------



## Danboo (12. November 2010)

cubisti schrieb:


> Ist das der Händler wo du das Rad gekauft hast?
> 
> gruss



So ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. November 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> doch sind sie (RC und MC sind allerdings nicht kompatibel).
> Bitteschön.
> 
> cu
> Tilo



danke dir, dann kann ich ja jetzt suchen gehn 

gruesse 
sun909


----------



## brother-23 (12. November 2010)

Danboo schrieb:


> So ist es!


Dezember 2010


----------



## StullY (13. November 2010)

@cubisti

Es hat alles geklappt, hatte wohl einen Knick in der Optik! Perfekt eingestellt alles und es läuft! Dank den Links im Forum und den Threads konnte ich mir einen guten Einblick verschaffen! Danke für Deine Hilfe! 

VG

Stully


----------



## cubisti (14. November 2010)

Bitteschön!!!

gruss


----------



## Danboo (15. November 2010)

brother-23 schrieb:


> Dezember 2010



Ich meine natürlich Dez. 2009


----------



## Miracoolx (18. November 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich fahre ja schon seit dem Sommer 2009 ein Genius 30 (das schicke grüne)
Vorweck das war ein sehr guter preis! Die SLR rasch gegen eine neue XT Kurbel getauscht und das Bike sahr gleich viel teurer aus 
nun gut,
ich habe so um die 60kg auf meinen Rippen und trotzdem kommt es immer noch vor das ich in einer Kruven fahrt beim antreten mit der Pedale auf dem Bodenschleife/Berühre oder noch schlimmer über der Bordsteinkante, geht euch das auch so? oder ist mein Dämpfer verkert eingestellt?
Ist das für ein Fully normal, wenn man bedenkt das man mit einem hardtail schön um die kurfen Preschen kann - haut das mit dem Scott nicht wirklich hin.

Nach einer zeit, ist mir auf gefallen das das Tretlage sehr tief sitzt, da ist ja auch nicht mehr mit viel freiheit.
Ich habe seit längeren den Dämfer mal umgedreht und dachte jetzt würde alles etwas straffer sein...war wohl nix.
Ich war schon zweimal beim radhändler und er meinte, der Dämfer sei in Ordnung. 
Liegt es am ende doch an der geringe höhe von der pedale zum Boden?
freu mich auf eine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (19. November 2010)

Ich habe seit längeren den Dämfer mal umgedreht und dachte jetzt würde  alles etwas straffer sein...war wohl nix.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast den Dämpfer umgedreht?  Das ist mal ne orginelle Idee! Bilder würden mich brennend interessieren!
> 
> VG
> 
> Stully


----------



## Scotty83 (19. November 2010)

Wieso beim Genius LT ist er ja auch andersherum eingebaut. Ich frag mich nur was das bringen soll???

Aber mal eine Frage was für eine Kurbellänge hast du?? Und wie weit schaut die Dämpferstange aus dem Dämpfer raus wenn du im Traction-Mode auf dem Bike sitzt?


----------



## Miracoolx (19. November 2010)

Mann hat leicht mehr Federweg und Zusätzlich lässt sich die Geometrie etwas steiler Einstellen.
Das ist eine nette sacher, aber so toll das 2009er Model ist, löst das nicht mein 
Problem. 
Ich bin 172cm mit 60 kilo. Bin ich zu Leicht?

Meine Kurbellänge ist 175mm (ich fahre schon seit jaaaaahren so),
wenn ich bei der mitleren Finstellung (am Hebel) mich drauf setze ist der schwarze Stopper ca. 0,5 cm vom Dämfer 
- gute Einstellung. 
ist der Stopper ganz dran
- zu hart und bekomme das Gefühl das da nichts passiert also gleich lockout.

Wenn ich (0,5cm) im stehen Fahre und die Kurbel ist dann unten, komme ich halt klar mehr Gewicht nach unten und man kommt gegen den Bordstein. 
In der ganz weichen Einstelltun ist es halt noch schlimmer.

Entweder zuweich oder zu hart, man das nervt. ich brau hilfe 

PS: Auf dem Hardtail fahre ich in der Stadt âuch mit dem Bein gestreckt und sitze mit dem hablen po auf dem Sattel um auf den Verkehr zuachten und da fährt man auch mal die Bürgersteine auf und ab.
Sagt jetzt nicht das geht allgemein nicht bei fullys und man muß seine Füße immer wagerecht halten. ich weis nicht weiter.


----------



## Duke_do (19. November 2010)

Hallo,

das mit dem umgedrehten Dämpfer kann ich nicht nach vollziehen. Was soll sich an der Geometrie ändern.Wenn ich mir den Dämpfer mal als Linie vorstelle, ändert ein umdrehen rein garnichts. Linie ist immer gleich lang. Da er sich Linear zusammendrückt und auseinander zieht, ändert das auch nichts.

Das Genius hat ein tiefes Tretlager, was die Handlichkeit und Wendigkeit gerade auf Trails erhöht (ist halt ein AM-Trailbike).

Das Tretlager stört eigentlich nur, wenn man in z.B. Wurzeltrails treten muss (weil es z.B. berghoch geht) oder auf Stufen bergauf.

Auf einer Bordsteinkante bin ich noch nie aufgesetzt, egal ob mit 100 oder 150mm Federweg. Bei Kurven, wo ja das kurven-innere Pedal näher zum Boden kommt, steht bei mir immer das kurven-äußere Pedal unten und wird belastet. Das erhöht die Traktion.

Wann genau hast du denn die Probleme?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## brother-23 (19. November 2010)

So, nur zur Info: mein Dämpfer ist am Montag bei mir eingetrudelt - ist ein komplett neuer aus 2011, also mit weniger Luftdruck.
Habe gerade die erste Proberunde hinter mir und muss sagen daß ich sehr zufrieden bin. Kann jetzt viel deutlicher Änderungen an der Minus-Luftkammer spüren, d.h. besseres Ansprechverhalten bei kleineren Unebenheiten. Ich gehe davon aus das mein alter Dämpfer von Anfang an nicht in Ordnung war und ich das mangels Erfahrung mit Fullys nicht bemerkt habe. Ein Hoch auf dieses Forum daß mich auf den Fehler aufmerksam gemacht hat!
Wahrscheinlich würde ich sonst immer noch mit dem alten rumfahren...


----------



## Miracoolx (19. November 2010)

> Wann genau hast du denn die Probleme?



Das Problem ist einfach der das Meine Kurben (175mm) mit der Pedale beim ein wippen zu nahe am Boden ist.

Der Fahrrad Händler (der Scott beteribt) meint das es schon die beste Einstellung sei.

Es muss eine Falsche einstellung sein, denn ich habe mir noch nie eine Pedale so zerkratzt bekommen wie beim Scott. http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/5/0/8/_/large/genius30.JPG

Ps: das Foto ist von 2009


----------



## cubisti (20. November 2010)

Ich glaube ja das du Deine Fahrtechnik etwas anpassen solltest.
Klar bei einem Hardtail bleibt das Tretlager nahezu konstant in der Kurve.
Beim Fully verändert sich natürlich die TL Höhe mehr oder weniger.
Aber Hindernisse denke ich solltest Du meist mit waagerecht gestellten Kurbeln überfahren egal ob Fully oder Hardtail.
Bin persöhnlich auch noch nie an einer Bordsteinkante hängengeblieben und ich fahre eine sehr softe abstimmung.
Das mit der Kurbel aufsetzten in der Kurve kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Wie schon von DUKE DO erwähnt steht das kurveninnere Pedal oben.
Warum das Genius LT den Dämpfer verkehrt herum eingebaut hat ist dem MEHR an Federweg zu schulden. 
Würde der Dämpfer im LT genauso wie beim normalen Genius eingebaut sein würde er 
am Sitzrohr anstossen.
Da der Dämpfer beim einfedern ja oben dem Sitzrohr näher kommt.

Gruss


----------



## Scotty83 (20. November 2010)

Falsche Einstellung geht eigentlich nicht. Wenn die Dämpferstange nicht zu weit aus dem Dämpfer schaut(das heißt der Luftdruck korrekt auf dein Gewicht eingestellt ist) dürfte sich die Geometrie nicht so nachteilig verändern das es dort Probleme gibt. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel anders was dort falsch eingestellt sein könnt.
  Der anders eingebaute Dämpfer bringt ja auch nichts da sich dort bezüglich der Geometrie auch nichts ändert bzw. das Tretlager absenkt. Die Dämpfer sind ja auch bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich Gabel ist auch eine normale Fox mit 150mm Federweg? Der Hinterbau ist auch bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich oder
  Kannst du vielleicht mal ein paar Fotos machen, Nahaufnahmen vom Dämpfer und dessen Position/Befestigung?
  Ich kann mich auch täuschen aber auf dem geposteten Bild sieht der Bereich den ich rot eingekreist haben aus als würde er zu steil sein, kann sein das das auch nur so durch die Perspektive wirkt?


http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9727/genius30.jpg


----------



## Miracoolx (20. November 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe mein Bike erstmal auseinander genommen um es mal richtig suber zu machen.

auf dem erstem Bild habe ich linien markiert.
(von oben nach unten)
1. pedale
2. beim sitzen
3. beim stehen fahren
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/5/0/8/_/original/DSCF2998_1290285091.jpg

das kennt ihr doch bestimmt, in der 30 zone auf der straßen sind doch manchmal huckeln.
das ist ein gutes beispiel, da bleb ich hängen.
.http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/5/0/8/_/original/CIMG4595.JPG
das zweite bild die Pedale. Man sieht lings aufgekommen bin und der eine nubsi/spike kann man nicht mehr so einfach heraus drehen.


naja ist auch erst mal egel, aber vielen dank!!! für eure Antworten, wenn ich das Bike erst mal wieder zusammen gebaut habe melde ich mich und hoffe das ich mit euch die richtige einstellung für mich finden werde. 

bis dann


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. November 2010)

Danboo schrieb:


> Eingebaut hat er sie nach der Reparatur dann natÃ¼rlich auch wieder. Hat mir dann allerdings â¬25,- fÃ¼r die De- & Montage in Rechnung gestellt.


Wie verdienst du dein Geld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (21. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe 2 Fragen die ich gerne in die Runde werfen möchte:

1) gibt es eine Auflistung von Sattelklemmen die fürs Genius passen. Hatte schon mal das Carbon-ti in 38 ausprobiert, aber hat nicht ganz draufgepasst. Geht z.b. Eine tune gut drauf? Bei scott sind es ja glaube ich 38,2 mm Durchmesser. Wäre für Feedback dankbar! 
2) musste meinen lockout zug für den hinteren dämpfer nach dem abbau des dämpfers wechseln, der war total aufgedröselt am ende. Nun: wie sitzt der zug eigentlich am lockout hebel? Habe ich eingeführt nur musste der in der einkerbung des hebels versenkt sitzen(würde ich so annehmen) oder oben auf dem schlitz? Man kann den Zug nur sehr schwer versenken, ich habe es dann auch geschafft, wundere mich nur ob das so richtig ist. Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Scotty83 (22. November 2010)

ZU deiner ersten Frage lass ich mal Bilder sprechen.Tune Würger in 38,2


----------



## eiri (22. November 2010)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> 1) gibt es eine Auflistung von Sattelklemmen die fürs Genius passen. Hatte schon mal das Carbon-ti in 38 ausprobiert, aber hat nicht ganz draufgepasst. Geht z.b. Eine tune gut drauf? Bei scott sind es ja glaube ich 38,2 mm Durchmesser.



Genius sattelstutzen sind 34.9 mm:

Ritchey,
Syntace
KCNC
AX-Lightness
Shanon
Cycle-King Ultimate (ebay) 
Saso 
Ditec

Kein Tune. 

Der starksten is warscheinlich der Syntace, Die leichste is der AX-Lightness


----------



## Scotty83 (22. November 2010)

Die Rede ist von Sattelklemmen nicht von Stützen


----------



## Bernstein84 (22. November 2010)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> ZU deiner ersten Frage lass ich mal Bilder sprechen.Tune Würger in 38,2



danke-die tune mit 38 passt also einwandfrei drauf. Lustigerweise ging das carbon-ti in 38 nicht drauf, da fehlten die entscheidenden mm eben.

Kann mir evtl. Jemand bitte eine nahaufnahme seines lockout hebels machen wegen der zugführung? (siehe frage 2)


----------



## Danboo (22. November 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wie verdienst du dein Geld?



Nicht indem ich als Händler einem Kunden bei einem Garantiefall Arbeitslohn berechne sondern dem Hersteller die entstanden Kosten zahlen lasse... Oder würdest Du bei defekten Stoßdämpfern bei Deinem noch nicht einmal einem Jahr alten Auto die Reparaturkosten (Arbeitslohn) selbst tragen wollen  

Bei solchen Geschäftspraktiken verdient er jedenfalls am Fahrradhandel zukünftig an mir rein gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2010)

Na ja dann steckt der wohl in der Zwickmühle, nimmt er kein Geld macht der Laden irgendwann zu, nimmt er ein paar Euronen sind die Kunden sauer und beschweren sich und kommen auch nicht mehr. Auch dann kann er seinen Laden ebenfals zumachen.

Alle denken wenn du Selbstständig bist hast du Kohle ohne ende


----------



## cubisti (23. November 2010)

Ja wenn das so einfach wäre den Hersteller das zahlen zu lassen.
Einige stellen sich das so einfach vor.
@Langenfelder 
Sehr richtig was Du sagst.
Muss am Ende jeder Händler entscheiden wie und was er oder nicht berechnet.
Hängt sicher auch davon ab was für ein guter Kunde jemand ist.
Denn nicht jeder der mal zb. 2 Reifen gekauft hat ist automatisch ein guter Kunde und bekommt dann die nächsten zwei zur Hälfte oder Servicedienste umsonst.

Gruss


----------



## internetti (23. November 2010)

Hallo Ihr,

habe mal eine Frage an Euch altgediente Hasen. Habe mir einen Scott Genius 40 Rahmen 2010 zugelegt. Nun kam die Stunde des Wunderns, welchen Umwerfer man verbaut. Wenn ich über die Sufu schaue, lese ich direct mount, wenn ich schaue, was andere Rahmen verbaut haben, dann sie das eher aus wie ein rarefizierter e-type. kann mir da evt. jemand genaueres sagen.
Desweiteren, kann man neben der empfohlenen Talas 32 100-130-150mm auch eine 100-120-140 verbauen  oder macht das das Lenkverhalten dtl. schlechter.
Danke im Voraus
internetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (23. November 2010)

internetti schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage an Euch altgediente Hasen. Habe mir einen Scott Genius 40 Rahmen 2010 zugelegt. Nun kam die Stunde des Wunderns, welchen Umwerfer man verbaut. Wenn ich über die Sufu schaue, lese ich direct mount, wenn ich schaue, was andere Rahmen verbaut haben, dann sie das eher aus wie ein rarefizierter e-type. kann mir da evt. jemand genaueres sagen.
> Desweiteren, kann man neben der empfohlenen Talas 32 100-130-150mm auch eine 100-120-140 verbauen  oder macht das das Lenkverhalten dtl. schlechter.
> ...



Moin!

An allen Genius werden ausschleißlich E-type Umwerfer verbaut.
Direkt mount ist ein anderer Standard.

Gabel: ob 150 oder 140mm max. Federweg, spielt in Sachen Lenkverhalten keine nennenswerte Rolle.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (23. November 2010)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach der das Meine Kurben (175mm) mit der Pedale beim ein wippen zu nahe am Boden ist.
> 
> Der Fahrrad Händler (der Scott beteribt) meint das es schon die beste Einstellung sei.
> 
> ...




Mach mal ein gescheites Foto von deinem Stosdämpfer.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (23. November 2010)

Danboo schrieb:


> Nicht indem ich als Händler einem Kunden *bei einem Garantiefall *Arbeitslohn berechne sondern dem Hersteller die entstanden Kosten zahlen lasse...




Das hattest du allerdings in deinem vorherigen Post nicht erwähnt.

cu
Tilo


----------



## StullY (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

hab mal wieder ein Problem... Mein Schaltwerk habe ich demontiert, um zu sehen, ob das Schaltauge verformt sei, weil sich der hintere Antriebsstrang nicht mehr korrekt schalten ließ. Ist es nicht.
Dann wollte ich es wieder montieren. 8-10 Nm Drehmoment und so weiter. Auf den Zeichnungen von Shimano sieht es ja einfach aus. Auch in meinem Bikereperaturbuch. Trotzdem funzt es bei mir nicht... Was mach ich falsch oder was soll ich beachten?!
Seilzug ist noch nicht fest montiert. Soll ich vielleicht vorher auf das größte Ritzel schalten? Kann ich aber erst machen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin...
Naja, insgesamt bin ich ziemlich frustriert, weil alles so zeitintensiv ist! Das ist aber wohl der Preis, um Einblick in die Fahrradtechnik zu haben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Stully


----------



## Scotty83 (23. November 2010)

Wo liegt denn nun das Problem?? Was funktioniert nicht? Das anbauen das einstellen? Paar Details wären schön sonst kann man dir nicht helfen.


----------



## internetti (23. November 2010)

Wenn Du den Schaltzug demontiert hattest, dann musst Du die Spannung des Zuges zumindest so justieren, dass die Grundeinstellung wieder funktiert. Da Du an der grundeinstellung des Schaltwerkes ja nichts verändert hast, müsste das Problem über die Schraube am trigger zu beheben sein.
Problem vorher war die schaltungenauigkeit? Deshalb der gedanke an das verbogene Schaltauge?
Wenn sich das Schaltverhalten nicht bessert, liegt m.E. nach das Problem wirklich hier. Auswechseln des Schaltauges bewirkte zumindest bei mir immer Wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (23. November 2010)

Danke betreffs des Schaltwerkes beim Scott. Es sah ja auch aus wie e-type, nur komischerweise steht auf diversen Homepages was von direct mount, im manual von scott steht beides.
Muss ich dieses Blech, was um das Tretlager geht demontieren?


----------



## StullY (23. November 2010)

Das Einstellen funktioniert nicht. Angebaut ist das Teil aber es hängt "unnatürlich". Wenn man das Hinterrad wieder draufmachen möchte, geht es nicht, weil das Schaltwerk und das Ritzelpaket zueinander in Konkurrenz treten. Wenn ich den Seilzug einhänge und anspanne und die Position des Schaltwerks auf´s höchste Ritzelpaket schalte, kann ich das Hinterrad zwar einhängen, aber wenn ich dann probeweise die Gänge hochschalte (also auf die kleineren Ritzel) stößt wiederum das Schaltwerk auf die Kasette. Meine Frage ist: was muss ich beachten, um das zu vermeiden?!

LG,

der Unfähige


----------



## Tilo (23. November 2010)

internetti schrieb:


> Danke betreffs des Umwerfers beim Scott. Es sah ja auch aus wie e-type
> Muss ich dieses Blech, was um das Tretlager geht demontieren?



Das Blech/Trägerplatte wird nicht benötigt.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (23. November 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> Das Einstellen funktioniert nicht. Angebaut ist das Teil aber es hängt "unnatürlich". Wenn man das Hinterrad wieder draufmachen möchte, geht es nicht, weil das Schaltwerk und das Ritzelpaket zueinander in Konkurrenz treten. Wenn ich den Seilzug einhänge und anspanne und die Position des Schaltwerks auf´s höchste Ritzelpaket schalte, kann ich das Hinterrad zwar einhängen, aber wenn ich dann probeweise die Gänge hochschalte (also auf die kleineren Ritzel) stößt wiederum das Schaltwerk auf die Kasette. Meine Frage ist: was muss ich beachten, um das zu vermeiden?!
> 
> LG,
> 
> der Unfähige



das übertrifft meine Vorstellungskraft bzw. ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.
Lass Bilder sprechen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## internetti (23. November 2010)

Bertreffs Umwerfer: also Blech abschrauben und Umwerfer direkt am Rahmen anschrauben? Hoffentlich so einfach, wie es klingt. Gehen alle Shimano e-type XT und XTR?

Betreffs Schaltwerk: Was hängt da? 
Wie hast Du denn nun sicher gestellt, das das Schaltauge nicht verbogen ist? Das kannst Du mit blossem Auge nicht erkennen. Wenn die Schaltung nicht sauber läuft und sich das problem auch mit Neueinstellung des Schaltwerkes nicht beheben lässt, dann tausche das Schaltauge aus.
Zu Deinem Montageproblem. 
Schaltung auf den grössten Gang, Rad rein aufs kleinste Ritzel, Zug klemmen, locker anziehen. jetzt mit der Rändelschraube am Trigger so feinjusteren, dass die Kette mittig bei allen Gängen auf die Ritzel zuläuft und keine Gänge überspringt. Wie gesagt, an den Aussengrenzen der Schaltung, über die Schrauben high and low am Schaltwerk einzustellen, hattest Du ja nichts verändert (oder doch?)


----------



## Scotty83 (23. November 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> Das Einstellen funktioniert nicht. Angebaut ist das Teil aber es hängt "unnatürlich". Wenn man das Hinterrad wieder draufmachen möchte, geht es nicht, weil das Schaltwerk und das Ritzelpaket zueinander in Konkurrenz treten. Wenn ich den Seilzug einhänge und anspanne und die Position des Schaltwerks auf´s höchste Ritzelpaket schalte, kann ich das Hinterrad zwar einhängen, aber wenn ich dann probeweise die Gänge hochschalte (also auf die kleineren Ritzel) stößt wiederum das Schaltwerk auf die Kasette. Meine Frage ist: was muss ich beachten, um das zu vermeiden?!
> 
> LG,
> 
> der Unfähige



Das klingt nach einem falsch angebauten Schaltwerk.Hinten an dem Punkt wo das Schaltwerk am Schaltauge angeschraubt ist gibt es ein paar kleine Nasen die müssen richtig um das Schaltauge positioniert werden. Wenn das nicht richtig ist hängt das Schaltwerk zu weit in Richtung Kurbel. Ist es ein Xt Schaltwerk? Oder was ist d verbaut?


----------



## Tilo (23. November 2010)

internetti schrieb:


> Bertreffs Umwerfer: also Blech abschrauben und Umwerfer direkt am Rahmen anschrauben? Hoffentlich so einfach, wie es klingt. Gehen alle Shimano e-type XT und XTR?



Trägerplatte von neuem Umwerfer trennen, 
Umwerfer an den dafür vorgesehenen Befestgunspunkten montieren.

Es sollten alle E-Type Umwerfer passen.
Ausser: 10-fach Umwerfer gehen bei 9-fach nicht.
9-fach Umwerfer funktionieren bei 10-fach nicht gut.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Scotty83 (23. November 2010)

Hab dir mal ein Foto angehängt und mit rot markiert was ich meine.
Diese Nase muss links vom Schaltauge sitzen nicht rechts.


----------



## StullY (23. November 2010)

Hallo Scotty,

komm gerade wieder nach Hause! Lese Deinen Beitrag, prüfe ob es auf mein Problem zutrifft: Und Treffer!!! JUHU! Dankeschön!

Wenn Du mal nach Regensburg kommst! Lade ich Dich auf ein Bier ein und auf eine schöne Tour!!! 

Vielen Dank!!!

Stully


----------



## Scotty83 (24. November 2010)

Kein Problem. Da komm ich gerne drauf zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (24. November 2010)

Alles klar! Ist gebongt!


----------



## Carbonesel (28. November 2010)

Hallo!
Wollte nur zur vorherigen Seite ergänzen, dass ich bei meinem Genius (40) eine Carbon-Ti Sattelklemme fahre. Die muss man nur ganz aufschrauben, dann passt sie auch rauf. Ich hatte nur am Anfang dass Problem, dass sie nicht ausreichend fest geklemmt hat. Die Sattelstütze ist während der Fahrt ganz langsam nach unten gesunken. (1cm/Stunde oder so) Hab dann die Sattelstütze mit Montagepaste beschmiert und jetzt funktioniert alles bestens.

mfg


----------



## cyclo-dude (5. Dezember 2010)

hallo liebe genius gemeinde.
ich habe mal eine ganz generelle frage an euch.
das genius fand ich eine zeit lang sehr interissant, habe mich später aber für ein enduro entschieden.
nun habe ich mir gestern den rahmen eines genius mal wieder etwas genauer angesehen und der sieht ja extrem bullig aus, gerade im tretlagerbereich. da wollte ich euch mal fragen ob mir das jetzt nur so vorgkommt oder ob das für ein bike dieser klasse nicht echt ein bsichen viel ist.
ich meine 150mm in und her, ist es doch eher einlong travel marathon bike oder?
aber er rahmen sieht fast so aus wie mein endurorahmen.
wieviel könnte man so einem genius wohl zumuten?


----------



## StullY (5. Dezember 2010)

Naja, 

ich glaube, das ist stark gewichtsabhängig. Wenn man mehr als 90 kg wiegt, sind gewisse Grenzen gesetzt. Aber auch sonst halte ich die Lager für filgraner als die vom Rotwild RX1 etwa (größere Durchmesser). Das man das eine oder andere mal aber ungünstiger landen kann, dürfte aber definitiv drin sein. 
Aber ständig Enduroanforderungen an das Bike stellen, damit dürfte es überfordert sein. So ein Fahrverhalten dürfte sich als sehr verschleißend herausstellen. Strukturelle Materialermüdung würde so ein Fahrstil wohl auch nachsichziehen.
Deshalb ist meine Einschätzung diesbezüglich etwas pessimistischer als Deine.

VG


----------



## cyclo-dude (5. Dezember 2010)

was meinst du mit pessimistischer?
ich gleube nicht das man das mit dem bike machen kann, wige übrigens wenn ih mrogens aufstehe gute 100kg.
ich dachte nur das der rahmen gewaltig aussieht für das was er dann weg stecken kann.
das fand ich nur seltsam weils halt mindestens 2 klassen unterm enduro liegt.


hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Christer (6. Dezember 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> Wenn man mehr als 90 kg wiegt, sind gewisse Grenzen gesetzt.



Kannst Du uns mal die genaue Quelle für diese Aussage zeigen?


Gruß

SR


----------



## StullY (7. Dezember 2010)

Gesetzt dem Fall, man fährt mit dem Genius Enduro, ist die Belastungsgrenze mit über 90 kg schneller erreicht als wenn man nur 72 kg wiegt. Es gibt keine Quelle, es ist nur eine Annahme.
Klar belegt ist hingegen, dass das Genius nur einen bestimmten Einsatzbereich hat (Quelle Scott).
Härterer Einsatzbereich = größerer Verschleiß und es bestünde die Gefahr eines Rahmenbruchs --> zusätzlich höheres Gewicht macht diese noch wahrscheinlicher.
Eine logische Kombination zweier Parameter, dafür habe ich keine Quelle...
Grundlage für diese Annahme ist aber die obengenannte Einsatzbereichdefinition für das Genius von Scott. 

Ich würde mit meinem Genius keine 2 m Flats machen also... 


VG


----------



## Christer (8. Dezember 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> Gesetzt dem Fall, man fährt mit dem Genius Enduro, ist die Belastungsgrenze mit über 90 kg schneller erreicht als wenn man nur 72 kg wiegt. Es gibt keine Quelle, es ist nur eine Annahme.



Wenn es nur deine Annahme ist, dann behaupte doch nicht einfach folgendes. 



StullY schrieb:


> Wenn man mehr als 90 kg wiegt, sind gewisse Grenzen gesetzt.



Die Fahrweise (Fliehkraft) hat wesentlich mehr Einfluß, als das Gewicht des Fahrers. 


Scott Bikes sind für ein Fahrergewicht von bis zu 110kg ausgelegt. Da hat man mit 90 Kilo noch einige Reserven. (Quelle http://www.scott-sports.com/download/10bike/A_General/2010_manual_a_general_de.pdf)


Gruß

SR


----------



## StullY (8. Dezember 2010)

"Wenn es nur deine Annahme ist, dann behaupte doch nicht einfach  folgendes." (SR)

Du bist nicht sehr höflich.
Aber gut, ich antworte Dir: 
1. Schritt bei einer Argumentation: Behauptung (=These=Annahme)
2. Schritt: Begründung (hinreichend erfolgt)
3. Schritt: Beispiele
4. Schritt: Folgerung --> Meine: Genius nicht als Enduro geeignet (glaube, für jeden nachvollziehbar, wie ich auf meine Annahme gekommen bin).
5. Polemisiere nicht: Ich habe nicht "einfach"...
6. Wenn Du Dein Genius als Enduro eingesetzt hast, lass uns an Deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben!!! ;-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (8. Dezember 2010)

StullY schrieb:


> "Wenn es nur deine Annahme ist, dann behaupte doch nicht einfach  folgendes." (SR)
> 
> Du bist nicht sehr höflich.
> Aber gut, ich antworte Dir:
> ...



Belege deine Aussage doch lieber mit technischen Angaben oder realen Erfahrungswerten, als mit derart peinlicher Polemik wie Du es hier versuchst. 

Sonst machst Du dich lächerlich. 

Zum Thema Genius & Fahrergewicht wurden von mir genaue Angaben gepostet und mit einem Link der Firma Scott belegt. 

Das ein Scott Genius KEIN Enduro Bike ist, dass ist doch wohl jedem hier klar. Darüber müssen wir nicht mit dir diskutieren. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Dezember 2010)

Wegen so etwas bricht hier schon wieder Streit vom Zaun.
Das das Gewicht des Fahrers wohl eine bedeutende Rolle bei der Haltbarkeit von Materialien spielt müsste wohl jedem einleuchten,dass es aber nicht der einzig bestimmende Fakt ist ist aber auch logisch. Die Fliehkraft, der Fahrweise gleich zusetzen ohne groß Bezug auf das Fahrergewicht zunehmen, halte ich für absolut falsch da müsste man das Rad immer ohne Fahrer betrachten.Doch der Fahrer ist nun einmal das wichtigste Element bei einem Bike auf ihn wird alles zugeschnitten...Winkel,Maße.... usw.
Außerdem müssen bei jeder Konstruktion Lager,Durchmesser,Winkel dimensioniert werden und es muss von daher auch von einer maximalen Belastung ausgegangen werden. Scott definiert das bei 110kg was aber auch völlig konträr zum Dämpfer ist denn dessen Skala reicht nur bis 95kg und ich denke hier wird klar wo Scott den Hauptnutzer so eines Bikes sieht nämlich unterhalb der 95 kg.

Ich denke das man das Genius  auch mit 100kg Problemlos fahren kann nur wird mir jeder zustimmen, es macht einen Gewaltigen Unterschied ob ich auf so einem Bike einen  65-70kg Fahrer sitzen habe und der damit abwärts fährt und Drops absolviert oder ob dort 100kg drauf sitzen. Das Material hat mit wesentlich höheren Belastungsspitzen zu kämpfen. Dazu brauch man aber auch keine Messdaten oder muss Ingenieur sein.Man kann auch davon ausgehen das ein 70kg Fahrer auch wesentlich anders zu werke gehen kann was das händling  angeht als wenn man nochmal 35kg mehr auf den Pedalen hat. Ich denke bei Sprüngen jenseits der 1,5m und 95kg Fahrergewicht bringst du das Material schon recht schnell an seine Grenzen und ich persönlich hab da kein 100%iges Vertrauen mehr in den Rahmen das der das auf die Dauer ohne Schäden weg steckt. Auch wenn Scott 110kg angibt....


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab gerade mal 71 Kg auf den Rippen, mit klamptten und Rucksack vieleicht 76 Kg, hab mein 30er seit Jan 09 und es wird nicht zimperlich behandlet. Hab andere LR und Reifen drauf, eine vers. Sattelstüze und noch ein paar kleine Spezi. aber an große Sprünge trau ich mich aber nicht ran, und in Flats springen geht gar nicht. Aber alles was so bis 1,5 ist mach ich, und, keine Probleme.
Wenn der Hersteller ein Limt vorgibt ,dann denkt er immer an Garantieansprüche und der gleichen. Das ist wie dem Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum, drüber heist nicht gleich kaputt.


----------



## Christer (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

mal eine Frage an die kleineren Genius Fahrer unter uns: 

Wenn ihr über dem Bike/Oberrohr steht, könnt ihr dann kurz vor dem Steuerrohr/Steuersatz noch über dem Oberrohr stehen oder kommt das Genius Oberrohr bei euch dort auch so hoch, dass ihr an der Stelle nicht mehr über dem Oberrohr stehen könnt?


Gruß

SR


----------



## dooyou (25. Dezember 2010)

Erst einmal frohe Weihnachten!

Ich bin zwar neuerdings ein Spark-Fahrer, allerdings betrifft das ja auch euch Genius-Fahrer. 

Und zwar, gibt es denn bei den Scotträdern die Möglichkeit einen Lenkereinschlagschutz zu integrieren? Manche MTB-Hersteller lösen das ja glaube ich über den Steuersatz, aber so richtig Bescheid weiß ich darüber eigentlich nicht wie das funktioniert. Ich will praktischerweise verhindern, dass durch einen Sturz der Lenker gegen das Oberrohr knallt.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## clekilein (31. Dezember 2010)

dooyou schrieb:


> Erst einmal frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Ich bin zwar neuerdings ein Spark-Fahrer, allerdings betrifft das ja auch euch Genius-Fahrer.
> 
> ...



jap, das geht. Das kannst du mit dem Acros hier tun: 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...en-neue-lenkbegrenzung-von-acros.308821.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve-0 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hat einer von euch schonmal die Sattelstütze (34,9mm) getauscht, und wenn ja in welche ? 
Finde so gut wie keine, bzw. die Syntace P6 ist mir zu teuer.
Hab was von ner Reduzierhülse auf 31,6mm gelesen, wie lang sollte die denn mindestens sein ?

Guten Rutsch @all !!!

steve-0


----------



## Christer (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

bei mir (Genius 10) war die Ritchey WSC Carbon Sattelstütze verbaut. Die normale Ritchey WCS Alu Sattelstütze in 34,9 ist aber auch sehr schön. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## skiking (3. Januar 2011)

Servus steve-0,

ich habe auch die originale Sattelstütze gegen die Ritchey WSC Carbon getauscht. Die P6 Carbon Syntace habe ich nach endlosem Warten und Lieferzeitverlängerung seitens Syntace storniert. Die CrankBrothers cobalt 11 war auch nicht zu bekommen.

Wenn du eine Reduzierhülse suchst: klick mich, gibt's auch in 100mm Länge: 100mm

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Scotty83 (3. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Reduzierhülsen  ist nichts halbes und nicht ganzes. Ich selbst fahre die Syntace P6 Carbon und bin absolut zufrieden die Ritchey WCS sind aber auch gute Alternativen zur Originalen Alu.

Ich finde die Syntace nun auch nicht so teuer und an der Stütze sollte man nun wirklich nicht sparen und wenn man ein Bike für mehr als 2000 Euro fährt sollte wohl eine Sattelstütze für 130 Euro nun nicht das Problem sein. Aber die Lieferprobleme scheinen da wohl das größere Problem zu sein.


----------



## eiri (3. Januar 2011)

dooyou schrieb:


> Erst einmal frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Ich bin zwar neuerdings ein Spark-Fahrer, allerdings betrifft das ja auch euch Genius-Fahrer.
> 
> ...



SKEAN Top Tube - Zum beispiel hier.


----------



## eiri (3. Januar 2011)

steve-0 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schonmal die Sattelstütze (34,9mm) getauscht, und wenn ja in welche ?
> Finde so gut wie keine, bzw. die Syntace P6 ist mir zu teuer.
> Hab was von ner Reduzierhülse auf 31,6mm gelesen, wie lang sollte die denn mindestens sein ?
> 
> ...



Einige 34.9 mm Sattelstütze, auser Ritchey und Syntace:

KCNC
AX-Lightness (viel zu Teuer  )
Shanon
New Ultimate
Saso 
Ditec
Crankbrothers


----------



## dooyou (3. Januar 2011)

clekilein schrieb:


> jap, das geht. Das kannst du mit dem Acros hier tun:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...en-neue-lenkbegrenzung-von-acros.308821.2.htm



Super, danke für deine Antwort!

Scott verbaut dies ja leider nicht serienmäßig. Stellt sich nur noch die Kosten/Nutzen Frage.


----------



## skiking (3. Januar 2011)

stimmt.... ! die AX-lightness hatte ich völlig vergessen....  Für ~300 kannst dir da ne dreimal so teure Stütze kaufen die auch noch schwerer ist als die Syntace und Ritchey. Syntace ist glaube ich noch ein bisschen leichter als die Ritchey, weiss ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## steve-0 (3. Januar 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Hab leider vergessen zu erwähnen das ich eine gerade Sattelstütze, also ohne Versatz suche. Würde gerne etwas weiter nach vorne über das Tretlager mit der Sitzposition kommen.

Wird wohl auf ne Reduzierhülse rauslauffen...


----------



## skiking (4. Januar 2011)

die CrankBrothers ist gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve-0 (4. Januar 2011)

...ja die ist gerade...und auch ziemlich teuer...leider...;-(
Trotzdem Danke für den Vorschlag.


----------



## windchill (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bin zu meinen Fragen im Handbuch leider nicht fündig geworden (hier im Thread und mit Google auch nicht). 

1. Innerhalb welcher Grenzen darf sich denn der Druck in der Negativkammer bewegen im Verhältnis zur Positivkammer? Bei meiner Reba Dual Air Gabel heißt es bspw., dass der Druck in der Negativkammer nicht mehr als um 2bar höher sein darf, als in der Positivkammer. Würde da gern den Bereich der Progression ein wenig "nach hinten rauszögern", ohne dass ich gleich mit einem Schaukelstuhl unterwegs bin. Vielleicht hat von euch ja schon jemand mal bei Scott angegfragt, bevor ich das tue. 

Habt Ihr da eine vernünftige Einstellung, bei welcher ich anfangen sollte rumzuexperimentieren (bspw. p(neg)=0,9*p(pos)) ? Mein Problem in dem Fall ist leider, dass ich 11km Anfahrt auf Asphalt und Parkwegen bis ins Gelände hab und meine Scott Dämpferpumpe Mist ist. Sie ist undicht und geht eigentlich nur mit 3 Händen abzuschrauben: 1 Hand hält den Ventilaufsatz, die zweite Hand dreht das kleine Rädchen heraus und Nummer 3 hält die Pumpe, da sonst Luft aus dem Schlauch entweicht. Pumpe und Dämpfer (herausschauender Kolben) will der Händler am Dienstag zu Scott einschicken. Bin mal gespannt auf das Ergebnis. 

2. Welche maximale Scheibengröße am Hinterrad verträgt der Rahmen (bei mir bspw. Alu)?

Sollte hier bei den Fragen nix rauskommen, werde ich natürlich an Scott schreiben und die Antwort, sofern eine kommt, hier reinsetzen.  

3. Hab Rahmengröße M und mal die Länge der Bremsleitung zum Hinterrad versucht zu messen. Dabei kam ich auf ca. 155cm. Kann das hinkommen? Möchte irgendwann andere Bremsen montieren und OEM Ware sowie Gebrauchtteile (eher unwahrscheinlich) nicht gleich ausschließen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## windchill (13. Januar 2011)

Ich moechte euch die Bilderbuchantwort nicht vorenthalten. Sie entsprach jedenfalls voll meinen Erwartungen 

Hallo Herr ...,

Das Verhaeltnis des Drucks in der Positivkammer zur Negativkammer darf sich nicht aendern, weil dann die korrekte Funktion nicht mehr gegeben ist. Bitte beachten Sie die Drucktabelle auf dem Daempfer.

Der Hinterbau ist bis zu einer Scheibengroesse von 180 mm freigegeben.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen


Es moege bitte jeder selbst die Konsequenzen fuer sich daraus ziehen.


----------



## Tilo (13. Januar 2011)

windchill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin zu meinen Fragen im Handbuch leider nicht fündig geworden (hier im Thread und mit Google auch nicht).
> 
> ...



Hallo Windchill!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du ein Genius mit dem Equalizer Stossdämpfer fährst.
Falls ja, dann schau mal hier http://www.scott-sports.com/download/09bike/SCOTT_GENIUS_Equalizer2_setup_utility_2.0.xls

Eine Erhöhung des Luftdruckes in der Negativkammer (abweichend von der Empfehlung/Tabelle) hat keinen Einfluss auf die Endprogression des Stossdämpfers. 

Bei zu hohem Luftdruck in der Negativkammer (abweichend von der Empfehlung/Tabelle) "zieht es deinen Stossdämpfer in den Federweg", bei zu niedrigem Luftdruck leidet das Ansprechverhalten des Stossdämpfers.
Mehr passieren tut da nicht.

cu
Tilo


----------



## windchill (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tilo,

danke für die Information. Die Datei kannte ich schon. Nur funktioniert diese leider bei mir nicht, weder in Open Office noch in MS Office 2007. Jedenfalls kann ich keine Daten eingeben, auch mit aktivierten Makros. 

Das nachstehende Bild hatte ich mir zu Gemüte geführt, bevor ich hier und an Scott schrieb. Die Anfrage bei Scott sollte eher eine Rückversicherung darstellen. 



Sobald ich meinen Drahtesel wieder zurück bekomme, inkl. hoffentlich dichter Pumpe, werde ich mich bei gutem Wetter mal ans Experimentieren machen. 

Ironie an:

Wie reagiert Scott eigentlich, wenn der Rahmen mit Serienbremsscheiben hinten bricht? Tilo, Du verkaufst doch die Dinger, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Ironie aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## cubisti (14. Januar 2011)

Warum sollte er brechen?
Aber dann gibt es eine neue Strebe oder Hinterbau.

Gruss


----------



## Tilo (14. Januar 2011)

windchill schrieb:


> Hallo Tilo,
> 
> danke für die Information.
> Wie reagiert Scott eigentlich, wenn der Rahmen mit Serienbremsscheiben hinten bricht? Tilo, Du verkaufst doch die Dinger, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> ...



Moin Windchill!

Gern geschehen .

Von der aktuellen Geniusserie (ab Modelljahr 2009) habe ich bis dato keine Rahmenschäden.
In einem Garantiefall bekommst du das betroffene Bauteil ersetzt.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Langenfelder (5. Februar 2011)

Huääääää  mein Dämpfer mach jetzt nach drei Jahren ohne Probleme jetzt auch Zicken, die Kolbenstange kann ich jetzt auch sehen:kotz:


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Februar 2011)

So der Dämper wurde am Mo. eingeschickt und ich konnte mein Rad am Freitag wieder abholen.  Das nenn ich mal schnell. 
Es wurde ein kompletter Service durchgeführt hat mal eben 100 Euronen gekostet
Super Service vom Radhändler meiner Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (12. Februar 2011)

Klasse!
Aber mit 100 Euro doch sehr teuer?! Meine Inspektion beim Toyota Aygo kostet mit Ölwechsel 140 !
Nun ja, muss jetzt mein Bike auch zur Inspektion bringen. Es ist gestern in Regensburg schon sehr schlammig! 
Nur an den "schattigen" Stellen muss man noch aufpassen! Wünsche uns eine tolle Saison... 

VG

Stully


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Februar 2011)

StullY schrieb:


> Klasse!
> Aber mit 100 Euro doch sehr teuer?! Meine Inspektion beim Toyota Aygo kostet mit Ölwechsel 140 !
> Nun ja, muss jetzt mein Bike auch zur Inspektion bringen. Es ist gestern in Regensburg schon sehr schlammig!
> Nur an den "schattigen" Stellen muss man noch aufpassen! Wünsche uns eine tolle Saison...
> ...


 

das war aber dann der kl. Service


----------



## StullY (12. Februar 2011)

What the ****!!!


----------



## Scotty83 (12. Februar 2011)

Gabel(Fox) und Dämpfer Service beim Genius bist einfachmal 300 Euro los.


----------



## DaCalman (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

wie ihr an meinem Profil erkennen könnt, bin ich neu in diesem Forum. Bin seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Genius 50 2009 L .. habe es relativ günstig bekommen. Jetzt würde ich das Schmuckstück gerne optisch etwas aufmöbeln. Hatte da an eloxierte Schrauben und Gelenkschrauben gedacht. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob und wo man sowas bekommt. Außerdem kann mir jemand was zu den Laufrädern sagen ( alex xc 44 ) evtl. Gewichtsangaben und ob die was taugen? Die verbauten Naben sind ja nicht der Hit! Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus für ein paar Antworten. Gruß!


----------



## sofajazz (12. Februar 2011)

n'abend

hab die räder mal gewogen: VR 1000g, HR 1187g. ohne Kasette und bremsscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCalman (13. Februar 2011)

sofajazz schrieb:


> n'abend
> 
> hab die räder mal gewogen: VR 1000g, HR 1187g. ohne Kasette und bremsscheiben.



hi sofajazz,

das ist supernett vielen dank für die prombte antwort... also gewichtsmäßig könnte man eigentlich noch einiges machen bei den rädern.. ohne sich verschulden zu müssen...wobei die jetzt auch nicht soo schwer sind. nochmals thx


----------



## DaCalman (14. Februar 2011)

sofajazz schrieb:


> n'abend
> 
> hab die räder mal gewogen: VR 1000g, HR 1187g. ohne Kasette und bremsscheiben.


 
hi,

sag  mal hast du die Räder auch getauscht und wenn ja was für räder fährst du stattdessen... 

Gruß


----------



## sofajazz (14. Februar 2011)

Jep, hab die Räder gegen ZTR Flow + 240s/hope pro kombi getauscht. Das vor allem um breitere Reifen fahren zu können. Ist aber auch leichter, etwas unter 1800g...

gruss


----------



## jonson123 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir gerade das Scott Genius 40 bestellt. Liefertermin anfang Mai.

Freu mich schon so drauf- kann heute nicht mehr schlafen 

So jetzt wisst ihrs.

Grüße aus Tirol

jonny


----------



## StullY (16. Februar 2011)

Wir wissen und verstehen!


----------



## DaCalman (16. Februar 2011)

jonson123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir gerade das Scott Genius 40 bestellt. Liefertermin anfang Mai.
> 
> ...




Ja dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ist eine gute Wahl Viel Spaß damit

Gruß
DaCalman


----------



## brother-23 (19. Februar 2011)

Schlechte Nachrichten: mein neuer Dämpfer zeigt nach nur 200km die selben Symptome wie der alte - das sahnige Ansprechverhalten ist zum Teufel, Kolbenstange ist bei korrekten Drücken zu sehen und der Druck in beiden Dämpferkammern sinkt nach dem Füllen und mehrmaligen Einfedern ab. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht von den großen Namen Scott und DT Swiss. Wieder mal wird ein Produkt beim Kunden endgetestet.
Bin heute nach der Tour etwas angepisst...


----------



## windchill (22. Februar 2011)

Sodala,

nachdem mein weißer Drahtesel (40er 2010) nun seit ein paar Wochen wieder zurück ist, ist leider eine Runde Meckern angesagt:

1. Der Dämpfer geht wieder nicht ganz in die Ausgangsposition zurück. Es fehlen ca. 1-2mm. Aber damit kann ich leben, solang es nicht schlimmer wird. "Premium", wie Scott versucht seinen Kunden zu suggerieren, ist das nicht in meinen Augen. 

2. Bei der Abstimmung des Dämpfers muss man schon ziemlich große Veränderungen vornehmen, um einen Unterschied zu spüren. Momentan fahr ich +19/-14 bar bei ca. 78kg inkl. Kleidung und Rucksack. Hab mich vorher an die Angaben auf dem Dämpfer gehalten und da war der Hinterbau viel zu straff. Nächster Versuch wird mit 20/14 sein. Positiv kann ich berichten, dass das Wippen/Schaukeln im Modus mit reduziertem Federweg verschwunden ist. 

3. Die Fox Talas sinkt bei den momentanen Temperaturen ein und stellt nur noch sehr wenig Federweg zur Verfügung. Im Sommer waren bei mir 70psi mehr als ausreichend. Jetzt sind 85psi drin und im leichten Wiegetritt verbrauche ich dann ca. 85% des nutzbaren Federwegs. Werd mich wohl direkt an Toxoholics wenden. Dem Händler, der mir das Rad verkauft hat, trau ich nicht mehr. Die Gabel zu verkaufen, nachdem sie bei Toxoholics war, macht auch keinen allzu großen Sinn. Der Markt dafür wäre einfach zu klein, um bei Ebay einen ordentlichen Preis zu erzielen. 

4. Dies ist der Punkt, der mich überhaupt dazu veranlasst hat, diesen Post zu schreiben: Was hat sich Scott eigentlich bei der Konstruktion des Hinterbaus gedacht? Eine Conti Rubber Queen in 2.4 passt mit Mühe und Not in den Hinterbau. Dabei muss man das Laufrad allerdings erst "zurechtdrücken", bevor man den Schnellspanner schließt. Einen 2.4er Reifen sollte man in einem Geländerad der 150mm Klasse doch problemlos fahren können. Das ist jedenfalls meine Auffassung. 


Fazit bisher: Die Kiste bereitet mir viel Spaß, wenn sie funktioniert.  Doch irgendwie hab ich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass dies mein letztes Rad von Scott sein wird (nach Intoxica und Spark). 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Scotty83 (22. Februar 2011)

Den Dämpfer würde ich reklamieren wenn er nicht das macht was er soll.

Und zu den Einstellungen das der Dämpfer nicht unbedingt leicht abzustimmen ist ist bekannt. Nur verschließt sich mir wie du mit mehr Bar den Hinterbau weicher bekommen willst, in meinen Augen wird er da noch straffer???
Das wippen hat eigntlich nichts mit dem Luftdruck zu tun sonder eher mit dem Rebound der falsch eingestellt ist,da habe ich auch ein wenig rumprobiert bis es so war wie ich es wollte.

Die Gabel hat ja an sich nichts mit Scott zu tun sonder da muss du die Kritik an Fox richten. Mein Talas macht immer was sie soll selbst im Winter bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen.

Was die Reifen angeht ich dachte immer alles bis 2.4 passt problemlos in das Bike??


----------



## cubisti (22. Februar 2011)

@Windchill 
Wundern brauchst dich nicht wenn Du mehr Druck drauf machst wird er nicht weicher.

Und was du auf jeden Fall einhalten solltest ist das verhältniss zw. negativ und positiv kammer.
Ganz gut wie schon mehrmals beschrieben mit dem Genius Setuptool einstellbar.
Und das Deine Kolbenstange leicht rausschaut ist vielleicht genau der Grund dessen das das verhältniss nicht stimmt.
Oder Du nimmst einfach die nächst tieferen Werte für weniger Gewicht und versuchst es damit.

Ich fahr einen 2.4 Fat Albert und der geht gut rein.
Und meine Tals tut auch ohne Probleme ihren Dienst. 
Hab sie aber auch einmal einem Service unterzogen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (22. Februar 2011)

Hi, der Dämpfer muss raus, wenn er bei korrektem Druckverhältniss nicht komplett zurück geht.
Frag mal bei deinem Scott Händler, evt bekommst du schnell (2 Tage) einen Austauschdämpfer.


----------



## windchill (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.  Wenn ich meinen Text heut nochmal lese, wird mir klar, dass man da einige Sachen falsch verstehen kann. 



Scotty83 schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer würde ich reklamieren wenn er nicht das macht was er soll.
> 
> Und zu den Einstellungen das der Dämpfer nicht unbedingt leicht abzustimmen ist ist bekannt. Nur verschließt sich mir wie du mit mehr Bar den Hinterbau weicher bekommen willst, in meinen Augen wird er da noch straffer???



Dass es nicht leicht werden würde, war mir bekannt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis hinbekommen werde. Was das 1bar mehr Luftdruck betrifft, so ist die Idee folgende: Momentan bin ich mit der Einstellung ganz zufrieden im Gelände. Es gibt bei Hüpfern bis zu einem halben Meter Höhe keine Durchschläge. Mehr hab ich noch nicht geschafft, seitdem das Rad zurück ist. Nur hänge ich halt etwas tief im Sag, wenn ich sitzend unterwegs bin. Jedenfalls ist das mein Eindruck, wenn ich nach unten schaue. Also kamen mir 2 Möglichkeiten in den Sinn: 1. Den Druck in der Positivkammer etwas erhöhen. 2. Den Druck in der Negativkammer etwas verringern. 

Was ich auf jeden Fall noch einmal tun werde, ist die Luft aus beiden Kammern abzulassen um mit dem Lineal die komplette Länge der Kolbenstange zu messen.



Scotty83 schrieb:


> Das wippen hat eigntlich nichts mit dem Luftdruck zu tun sonder eher mit dem Rebound der falsch eingestellt ist,da habe ich auch ein wenig rumprobiert bis es so war wie ich es wollte.



Bevor ich mich mit dem Dämpferproblem an den Händler gewandt habe, hatte ich auch erstmal die Position der Zugstufenrädchen angeglichen. Momentan ist die Zugstufe genauso wie vorher eingestellt und die oszillierenden Bewegungen sind weg. Entweder es liegt daran, dass ich einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen habe (hab die Nummern nicht verglichen) oder daran, dass irgendetwas gerichtet wurde. Nachdem der Dämpfer zurück war, war die Position der Zugstufenrädchen nicht ganz synchron bei Anschlag in Minus-Richtung.



Scotty83 schrieb:


> Die Gabel hat ja an sich nichts mit Scott zu tun sonder da muss du die Kritik an Fox richten. Mein Talas macht immer was sie soll selbst im Winter bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen.



Das stimmt. Nur ist das Rad für mich halt ein Komplettpaket wie ein Auto. Trotzdem liebäugele ich mit einer Revelation. Die Ersatzteile bekommt man problemlos und ich kann sie komplett selbst warten. Schaumer mal, im Herbst vielleicht, wenn ich nur noch Gamma-Tester bin. 



Scotty83 schrieb:


> Was die Reifen angeht ich dachte immer alles bis 2.4 passt problemlos in das Bike??



Dachte ich auch. Passen tut es jetzt ja, nur problemlos war es nicht.





cubisti schrieb:


> @Windchill
> Wundern brauchst dich nicht wenn Du mehr Druck drauf machst wird er nicht weicher.
> 
> Und was du auf jeden Fall einhalten solltest ist das verhältniss zw. negativ und positiv kammer.
> ...



Das Setuptool funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Hab es auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern mit Open Office und mit MS Office probiert. Mit Open Office geht gar nix und bei MS Office gibt es irgendwelche Laufzeitfehler. 

Das Druckverhältnis im Dämpfer ist bei mir momentan so, dass in der Negativkammer ein geringerer Druck drin ist als laut Angaben auf dem Dämpfer vorgegeben. Die Tabelle sieht vor, dass p(neg) = 0,8*p(pos). Momentan ist bei mir p(neg)=0,74*p(pos). Der Dämpfer muss damit problemlos in die Ausgangsposition zurückfahren können. 

Ziel meiner Testerei ist es, die Endprogression ein wenig später einsetzen und einen Tick flacher verlaufen zu lassen, ohne dass es am Anfang zu weich wird. Deswegen ist der Druck in der Negativkammer momentan stärker abgesenkt. Mit der momentanen Abstimmung bin ich ganz zufrieden. 

Auf welcher Felge fährst du den Fat Albert? Die Rubber Queen ist bei mir auf einer ZTR Flow montiert und an der Karkasse 60mm breit. Einfach das Rad einbauen und den Schnellspanner schließen hat nicht funktioniert. Es hat schon 3 Versuche gebraucht, bis nur noch die Härchen des neuen Reifen am Rahmen schleifen. Dafür ist das Fahrverhalten jetzt wesentlich sicherer. Das bisschen Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Geärgert hat es mich trotzdem. Wäre das nicht gewesen, hätte ich den vorhergehenden Beitrag gar nicht geschrieben, da:

Problem 1: Ist momentan für mich in Ordnung so. Sonst 2 Mal nachbessern, danach den Händler auf die Möglichkeit der Wandlung aufmerksam machen.

Problem 2: Selbst experimentieren. Die 150mm würde ich schon ganz gerne nutzen. Bisher hat der Dämpfer noch nicht durchgeschlagen.

Problem 3: Ab zu Toxoholics.

Problem 4: Tatsächliches Ärgernis (neben dem viel zu kleinen Rahmendreieck).





Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Hi, der Dämpfer muss raus, wenn er bei korrektem Druckverhältniss nicht komplett zurück geht.
> Frag mal bei deinem Scott Händler, evt bekommst du schnell (2 Tage) einen Austauschdämpfer.



Bei meinem Händler wird das garantiert nicht der Fall sein. Aber an der Situation bin teilweise selbst schuld,  da ich nicht schnell genug bei meinem Wunschhändler zugeschlagen habe. 


Noch ein kurzer Abschlusskommentar: Ich möchte das Scott Genius niemandem vermiesen. Es ist ein tolles Fahrrad. Nur hatte und hat es bei mir ein paar Unzulänglichkeiten, über die ich nicht bereit bin hinwegzusehen. 

1)	herausschauende Kolbenstange (momentan in Ordnung)
2)	undichte Dämpferpumpe (neue erhalten)
3)	nicht ordnungsgemäß funktionierende Federgabel (wird noch erledigt)
4)	zu schmaler Hinterbau 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wastelino (22. Februar 2011)

windchill schrieb:


> Das Setuptool funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Hab es auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern mit Open Office und mit MS Office probiert. Mit Open Office geht gar nix und bei MS Office gibt es irgendwelche Laufzeitfehler.


 
Wenn auch ein wenig Off Topic: kann hier jemand sagen woran das liegt ober ob man irgendwelche besonderen Einstellungen am Rechner/Programm vornehmen muss damit das Tool funktioniert. Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet leider eine absolute Krücke. Dieser Laufzeitfehler erscheint bei mir nämlich auch immer.

System: Windows Vista/Excel 2007


----------



## Bernstein84 (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, einen Tipp hätte ich auch gerne zu dem Tool! 

Wäre ja schön mal zum Testen! Hat das jemand zum Laufen bekommen und wenn ja mit welcher Office / Excel Version?


----------



## cubisti (23. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir läuft es mit Windows XP von 2005.
Auf Arbeit zb mit Vista geht es auch nicht.

Den FAt Albert fahr ich auf einem Crossmax ST LRS.
Ohne Probleme beim Einbau des Rades ist nur vorn zur verbindung der Querstrebe unten etwas wenig Platz aber es schleift nix.
Bin vorher Rocket Ron 2.4 gefahren und der war noch ein Stück breiter.
Besonders der Fat Albert macht aus dem Rad echt Spass.
Der neue Nobby Nic 2.35 der bei den aktuellen Modellen 2011 verbaut ist ist ein echter 
Kompromiss und funktioniert sehr gut. 
Durfte das schon mal testen.
@windcill 
Wenn Dein Dämpfer noch mal gewechselt werden sollte dann darauf bestehen den neuen mit Sag anzeige zu bekommen.

Gruss


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Februar 2011)

cubisti schrieb:


> Den FAt Albert fahr ich auf einem Crossmax ST LRS.
> Ohne Probleme beim Einbau des Rades ist nur vorn zur verbindung der Querstrebe unten etwas wenig Platz aber es schleift nix.


 

Große Betty 2,5 auf Crossmax LRS hinten is Arsch eng, bei zu wenig Luft so um 1,8 bar schleift es.
Vorne ist ein Fetter Albert drauf klaptt super


----------



## windchill (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

kurzer Zwischenbericht bzgl. der Fox Gabel: Laut Toxoholics liegt das Problem an dem Float Fluid, welches recht zähflüssig ist und bei tieferen Temperaturen irgendwelche kleinen Löcher verstopft. Im Rahmen des nächsten Service (Zitat: "Wenn es dann mal wieder ein bisschen wärmer wird.") kann man dann ggf. auf ein dünnflüssigeres Öl umstellen. 

Im Vergleich zum Crossmax ist die Flow doch einen Tick breiter in der Maulweite (22,6mm zu 19mm). Aber lasst die Spezialisten im Laufradforum ja nicht hören, welch breite Schlappen ihr auf dem Crossmax fahrt. 

Viele Grüße

P.S.: Irgendwo hätte ich noch ein Netbook mit Windows XP. Allerdings ist da kein Office drauf, da ohne DVD-Laufwerk. Kann man MS Office irgendwo herunterladen und dann per Lizenzschlüssel aktivieren?


----------



## cubisti (23. Februar 2011)

Die haben schon Recht mit Felgenbreite usw. aber es funktioniert bestens


----------



## alpenmilch (24. Februar 2011)

Servus an Alle,

nachdem ich seit letzter Woche ein Genius 20 (2010) mein Eigen nenne, habe ich erst einmal eine Frage bezüglich dem Verbau einer Variostütze.

Sowohl im Laden als auch in den Unterlagen wird darauf hingewiesen keine Reduzierhüllen bei Carbonrahmen zu verwenden. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das ich der Einzige mit dem Wunsch nach einer Reverb etc. bin. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Variostützen an euren Kohlefaser-Schätzchen.

Danke im Voraus

Alpenmilch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windchill (25. Februar 2011)

Sodala, ich muss euch hier mal wieder nerven. Wen es nicht interessiert oder wem der Text zuviel ist , der braucht nicht lesen. Es kommen keine Fragen.  Und Beschwerden gibt es auch nicht.  Hab dafür heut folgende Werte "gemessen":

Kolbenstange komplett ausgefahren: ca. 4,5-4,7cm. So genau konnte ich das nicht messen. Eine Schiebelehre lässt sich an der Stelle eh recht schlecht ansetzen.
Auch hierbei zeigt sich, dass man von allzu breiten bzw. voluminösen Reifen Abstand nehmen sollte. Zwischen Reifen und Dämpfer bleiben dabei nur noch Pi*Daumen 3mm. 

Da ich eh die Luft aus dem Dämpfer herausgelassen habe, hab ich natürlich ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck rumgespielt. Folgende Einstellungen hab ich dabei getestet (nur im Keller) bei 80,7kg Fahrergewicht inkl. Kleidung und Rucksack mit 2l Wasserballast (sonst nackig 71,0kg):

+19/-14bar: Hier war, trotz meiner Zufriedenheit mit der Einstellung im Gelände, der Sag definitiv zu groß und lag bei schätzungsweise knapp über 2cm mit Tendenz in Richtung 2,5cm. So genau konnte ich das Lineal beim Aufsitzen nicht am Dämpfer anlegen. Dabei hab ich mich nur leicht mit dem Ellenbogen an der Wand abgestützt, um nicht wegzukippen. Die Gewichtsverteilung vorne/hinten sollte nicht allzu sehr darunter gelitten haben. 

Bei den folgenden Versuchen hab ich das Lineal nur mit der schmalen Seite versucht anzulegen, um ein Gefühl für die Veränderung des Negativfederweg zu bekommen.

+20/-16bar: Dies stellt das empfohlene Verhältnis von p(neg)=0,8*p(pos) dar. Versucht man nur mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht sich auf den Sattel zu stützen, ohne auf dem Fahrrad zu sitzen, dann wird der erste Teil des Federweges verhältnismäßig leicht durchschritten. Beim Aufsitzen inklusive Rucksack fühlt sich das Fahrwerk jedoch sehr straff an, wenn man ein wenig rumschaukelt oder sich in den Sattel plumpsen lässt. Die Progression kommt einem recht stark vor, sobald die Wirkung der Negativkammer nachlässt.

+20/-12bar: Drückt man nur mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht (eher Oberkörper) auf den Sattel, so wird es naturgemäß schwieriger, den ersten Teil des Federweges zu durchlaufen. Beim Aufsitzen inkl. Rucksack zeigte sich dann ein ganz anderes Bild. Die Progression setzt wesentlich harmonischer ein und lässt das Fahrwerk weniger straff wirken. Übertrieben lässt sich der Vergleich etwa so darstellen: Man läuft nicht gegen eine Gummiwand, sondern krabbelt einen steiler werdenden Hang hoch. Dass der erste Teil des Federweges etwas schwerer durchlaufen wird, hab ich dabei nur schwach gespürt. Der Negativfederweg (am Dämpfer "gemessen") ist dabei auch ca. 3mm geringer gegenüber +20/-16. Mit dieser Einstellung werde ich auch meine nächste Tour angehen.

+20/-14bar: Diese Einstellung sei hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. Sie ist kaum von einer der beiden anderen zu unterscheiden. Man muss schon wissen, auf was man achten muss. 

2 kurze Kommentare noch:

1. Das Messen/Abschätzen des Sag am Dämpfer nachdem ich aufgesessen bin erfolgte mit der kurzen Seite eines Lineals, welche bei +20/-14 ziemlich genau dem Sag entsprach. Die Unterschiede zwischen -16 und -12 hab ich dann mit einem zweiten Lineal abgemessen. Dies sind nur grobe Werte und keinesfalls exakt. 

2. Das Rucksackgewicht liegt bei mir fast immer über 6kg.


----------



## windchill (25. Februar 2011)

@alpenmilch

Schau mal hier.


----------



## alpenmilch (25. Februar 2011)

@Windchill

Danke...


----------



## Mounty scott (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich weiss, daß das allgemeine Dämpferproblem schon zig mal in diesem Thread angesprochen wurde.
Ich fang mal so an: Lange Zeit fuhr ich das Scott Ransom, doch ende letzten Jahres war es mir nach einer Veränderung. Auf jeden Fall sollte es ein Scott sein, und natürlich gefiel mir das Genius. Nachdem ich aber nicht gerade viel Gutes über den Dämpfer des Genius gelesen habe, schreckte mich das erst einmal ab. Doch dann gab es das Modell 2011.
Bei diesem Modell, so dachte ich, sollten die bisdahin vorhandenen Macken Vergangenheit sein.
Also legte ich mir das 30er Genius 2011 mit dem Equalizer 2  zu.
 ( nicht LT) 
Die ersten Ausfahrten waren super. Alles wor toll, ich war begeistert.

Nach ca. 500km  stand der Kolben ohne das Bike zu belasten ca 1cm raus. Trotzdem " dämpfte" alles noch sehr gut.
Ausser im Full Modus, da hing ich öfter mit den Pedalen auf irgendwelche Unebenheiten.

Dieses Problem hatte ich beim Ransom nie.

Zuerst dachte ich, wenn es so bleibt, dann ist das kein großes Problem, und werde irgendwann bei einer Inspektion das ändern lassen.

Doch jetzt, 100 gefahrene Kilometer weiter, verliert der Dämpfer jeden Tag ca. 2 Bar Luft (Positiv und Negativkammer)

So ein Sch.........

Also bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als den Dämpfer einzuschicken.

Ich habe hier oft gelesen, das ihr die Dämpfer eingeschickt habt.

Meine Frage: habt ihr den Dämpfer über den Händler, oder auch direkt zu Scott oder DT-Swiss geschickt.

Das Problem ist nämlich, daß ich das Bike bei Bunnyhop gekauft habe, aber in Berlin wohne. Jetzt müßte ich den Dämpfer erst Bunnyhop schicken, was mir zu lange dauert.
Und hier in Berlin höre ich nur, da wo ich das Rad gekauft habe.
Und ich möchte jetzt nicht hören: selber Schuld, wenn man im Internet kauft. Bei 500 Preisunterschied, wer kauft dann nicht im I-Net.

Gibt es eine Scott oder auch DT-Swiss Telefonnummer , die man anrufen kann, und die auch für die Dämpfer zuständig sind.

Eigentlich müßte es in meinen Augen eine " Dämpferhotline " bei Scott geben, bei diesen vielen Defekten.

Vielen Dank!!!!!!


----------



## hoschi23 (27. Februar 2011)

....soweit ich weiß kannst du zu jedem SCOTT Händler gehen, ganz egal ob du dein Bike dort gekauft hast, und der muß den Garantiefall (was es ja meiner Meinung ist) abwickeln. 
So war es zumindest bei mir mit meinem "alten" SCOTT Genius Modell, denn da hatte ich auch öfters Probleme mit dem Dämpfer und das wurde auch jedes mal von einem SCOTT Händler gemacht obwohl ich dort nicht gekauft hatte.


----------



## Scotty83 (27. Februar 2011)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> ....soweit ich weiß kannst du zu jedem SCOTT Händler gehen, ganz egal ob du dein Bike dort gekauft hast, und der muß den Garantiefall (was es ja meiner Meinung ist) abwickeln.
> So war es zumindest bei mir mit meinem "alten" SCOTT Genius Modell, denn da hatte ich auch öfters Probleme mit dem Dämpfer und das wurde auch jedes mal von einem SCOTT Händler gemacht obwohl ich dort nicht gekauft hatte.



Genau diese Annahme ist falsch, warum sollte sich ein fremder Händler mit den Garantieproblemen eines anderen Händlers belasten, das machen die extrem ungern. Es ist ja auch verständlich der Kunde kauft billig im Internet will aber dann den kostenlosen Service vor Ort, das funktioniert so nicht.

Zu dem Dämpfer Problem: Setzte dich mit dem Händler in Verbindung wo du das Bike gekauft hast,im Garantiefall ist das dein Ansprechpartner und niemand sonst, schildere ihm das Problem. 
Es gibt dann zwei Möglichkeiten entweder du schickst den Dämpfer zum Händler oder er sagt dir das du den direkt zu DT Swiss schicken sollst, das würde dann Zeit sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (27. Februar 2011)

Die Sache mit dem Service bei Bunnyhop ist ganz einfach: Ich habe selbst dort gekauft und kenn den Laden mittlerweile ganz gut (schon das Zweite Rad von denen). Ich scheue da auch keine Anfahrt von HH nach Hameln 

Schick denen ganz einfach eine Mail und am nächsten Tag hast Du einen RüRu. Mein Dämpferservice hat inkl. Versandweg ca. 1.5 Wochen gedauert. Einfach direkt eine Mail an Michael oder Dennis, die helfen Dir!


----------



## hoschi23 (27. Februar 2011)

...dann hatte ich wohl eine falsche Information das es egal ist zu welchem SCOTT Händler man geht. Jedenfalls hatte ich meine Dämpfer sehr oft (!) auf Garantie einschicken lassen und dies war nicht der Händler wo ich gekauft hatte!


----------



## Scotty83 (27. Februar 2011)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> ...dann hatte ich wohl eine falsche Information das es egal ist zu welchem SCOTT Händler man geht. Jedenfalls hatte ich meine Dämpfer sehr oft (!) auf Garantie einschicken lassen und dies war nicht der Händler wo ich gekauft hatte!




Naja da kannst du Glück haben, der Dämpfer an sich ist ja auch keine große Sache den kann man ja selbst ein und ausbauen,bei anderen Problemen die mehr Aufwand bedeuten sind die Händler meist nicht mehr so kulant.


----------



## el presidente69 (27. Februar 2011)

Scott hat eben einen besseren Support als Apple;-)


----------



## Basty (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen. Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2009er Genius 50. Allerdings habe ich Probleme mit meinem Dämpfer (hab keine Erfahrung mit Equalizer Daämpfern).
Bei mir ist es so, dass der Kolben immer ca. 1cm ausgefahren ist, so wie auf dem Bild auf Seite 1. Habe dann die komplette Luft abgelassen und nach der Tabelle auf dem Dämpfer aufgepumpt. Zuerst die positive und dann die negative.
Wenn ich dann erst nur die positive Kammer aufgepumpt habe ist der Dämpfer ganz eingefahren. Befülle ich dann aber die negativ Kammer kommt er wie beschrieben 1cm raus. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das nicht so seien soll. 
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand von euch helfen.

Gruß Basty


----------



## Mounty scott (27. Februar 2011)

Im ersten Augenblick könnte man denken, daß es " unverschämt" ist, ein Rad im Internet zu kaufen, dann aber bei Problemen zu einem anderen Händler zu fahren. 
Jedoch sollte der Händler aber auch langfristiger denken.

Gesetz dem Fall er würde den Dämpfer annehmen und sich um mein Problem kümmern, obwohl das Bike nicht von ihm ist, würde er dadurch bei mir viele "Pluspunkte" erhalten, und somit würde ich auch weiterhin dort einkaufen. 
Wenn ich aber höre, nein das machen wir nicht, dann war ich das letzte mal in dem Laden.
Und jeder weiss, nur einmal ein Fahrrad kaufen, und dann auch noch in der Preisklasse, und dann nie wieder etwas kaufen, ich glaube wohl kaum.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich in diesen Laden keinen Fuss mehr reinsetzen.

Ganz abgesehen davon weiss ich, daß in solchen Fällen der Händler den vollen Aufwand von Scott ersetzt bekommt.

Ich werde nun den Dämpfer zu Bunnyhop schicken, und dann geht alles seinen Gang.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (27. Februar 2011)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Gesetz dem Fall er würde den Dämpfer annehmen und sich um mein Problem kümmern, obwohl das Bike nicht von ihm ist, würde er dadurch bei mir viele "Pluspunkte" erhalten, und somit würde ich auch weiterhin dort einkaufen.



Das glaub ich dir nicht.Du wirst bei jedem teureren Teil wieder im Internet schauen ob du es da nicht wieder ne Handvoll Euro billiger bekommst.


----------



## Mounty scott (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Basti,

bei mir ist das auch so, die Kolbenstange schaut im unbelateten Zustand 1cm raus.

Ein neues Luftauffüllen hat nichts gebracht.

Zuerst habe ich gedacht, naja wenn die Dämpfung weiterhin noch gut funktioniert und das macht, was ich möchte ist alles ok.
Jetzt, ca. 200km später verliert der Dämpfer nach jeder Ausfahrt 1-2 Bar Luft.
Weiterhin bleibt im Lock out Mode die Kolbenstange nicht fest, sondern kommt beim fahren immer mehr aus dem Dämpfer.

Ich würde in deiner Stelle bei der Fahrt den Lock Out Mode prüfen, sofern die Stange während der Fahrt bleibt, dann ist es okay, wenn sie immer mehr ausfährt, dann stimmt etwas meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Und ich würde die Luft im Dämpfer nach jeder Fahrt prüfen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur einschicken.


----------



## Mounty scott (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Superbiker2001,

Mag ja sein, aber auch nur bei extremen Preisunterschieden.

Wenn ich allerdings mit einem Laden, vor Ort zufrieden bin, dann kauf ich auch dort.

Und wenn ich die letzen 6 Jahre zurückdenke, so habe ich einige Euros in Geschäften vor Ort ausgegeben.


----------



## M1cha (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Genius-Gemeinde,
kennt jemand die Artikel-Nummer bzw. Bezeichnung des neuen (2011) XTR-Umwerfers für das Genius 40?
Danke schon mal und Grüße aus der verregneten Bergstrasse.
M1cha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (27. Februar 2011)

M1cha schrieb:


> Hallo Genius-Gemeinde,
> kennt jemand die Artikel-Nummer bzw. Bezeichnung des neuen (2011) XTR-Umwerfers für das Genius 40?
> Danke schon mal und Grüße aus der verregneten Bergstrasse.
> M1cha


!

Shimano XTR / FD-M980 / E-Type direct mount

Der Umwerfer Type ist der selbe wie auch 2009 und 2010.

Man kann das auch ganz einfach per google heraus finden, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## windchill (27. Februar 2011)

Servus.

Wenn 1cm der Kolbenstange zu sehen sind, dann verschenkt ihr einen Haufen Federweg. Von daher schickt den Dämpfer ein. Ich hatte mich damals erst an Scott Deutschland in Dachau gewendet deswegen. Die haben mich allerdings an meinen Händler verwiesen. 

Wenn das bei Bunny Hop tatsächlich nur anderthalb Wochen dauert inklusive Versand, dann Hut ab. Anrufen, ausbauen und hinschicken. Bei meinem Händler hat das 3 Wochen gedauert. Dabei haben die mich nach 3 Tagen angerufen, sie könnten kein Problem entdecken und hätten einfach eine lockere Schraube festgezogen. Als ich dann nochmal zu denen hin bin, um das Problem zu erklären, haben die mich erstmal angeschaut als sei ich ein kotzendes Pferd. Erst im direkten Vergleich mit einem neuen Dämpfer haben sie den Unterschied gesehen. Bei der Abholung gab es eine ähnliche Geschichte, inklusive Schramme in der Kurbel (leider erst 1 Woche später bemerkt).

Mir leuchtet nur nicht ganz ein, warum nicht jeder x-beliebige Scott Händler diese Garantieangelegenheiten für einen erledigen kann. Angenommen ich kaufe ein Auto in Berlin. Wieso sollte mich ein Händler der gleichen Automarke in München im Garantiefall dann an meinen ursprünglichen Händler verweisen? Oder der Scott-Kunde zieht um. Was ist dann? 

Noch zu dem XTR-Umwerfer: Der Umwerfer der alten XTR soll ja ca. 2mm breiter sein als bspw. das SLX-Pendant. Zu dem neuen kann ich nix sagen. In den Explosionszeichnungen stehen leider keine Maße. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## hoschi23 (28. Februar 2011)

windchill schrieb:


> Mir leuchtet nur nicht ganz ein, warum nicht jeder x-beliebige Scott Händler diese Garantieangelegenheiten für einen erledigen kann. Angenommen ich kaufe ein Auto in Berlin. Wieso sollte mich ein Händler der gleichen Automarke in München im Garantiefall dann an meinen ursprünglichen Händler verweisen? Oder der Scott-Kunde zieht um. Was ist dann?




....das ist genau das was ich gemeint habe, Dämpfer ausbauen (das wird man wohl noch hin bekommen  ) zu einem x beliebigen SCOTT Händler gehen und auf Garantie reparieren (einschicken) lassen. Dies wurde mir auch damals so von SCOTT  gesagt.

Gruß


----------



## M1cha (28. Februar 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> !
> 
> Shimano XTR / FD-M980 / E-Type direct mount
> 
> ...



Das wusste ich bereits aus der Spezifikation von Scott - aber die Bezeichnung e-Type direct mount gibt es bei der neuen XTR nicht - auch nicht bei "paul-lange".

Und zu googeln ist die genaue Typbezeichnung schon mal gar nicht.

Ich bitte um konstruktive Hilfe - danke, M1cha


----------



## Scotty83 (28. Februar 2011)

M1cha schrieb:


> Das wusste ich bereits aus der Spezifikation von Scott - aber die Bezeichnung e-Type direct mount gibt es bei der neuen XTR nicht - auch nicht bei "paul-lange".
> 
> Und zu googeln ist die genaue Typbezeichnung schon mal gar nicht.
> 
> Ich bitte um konstruktive Hilfe - danke, M1cha



Kam vielleicht falsch rüber aber per google habe ich das gefunden.


http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...13&ig1id=372&iid=8138&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...13&ig1id=372&iid=7765&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## cubisti (28. Februar 2011)

Einfach einen herkömmlichen E-type Umwerfer nehmen und die Tretlager halteplatte abschrauben und mit einer Spezialplatte von Scott an die aufnahme schrauben.
Spezialplatte gibts bei Scott oder war beim Rahmen dabei weiss ich jetzt ni ganz genau.
Entweder FD-M980-E mit oder ohne Tretlagerplatte (9 Fach)
Oder FD-m985-E 10 Fach.

Gruss


----------



## merdle993 (28. Februar 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Genau diese Annahme ist falsch, warum sollte sich ein fremder Händler mit den Garantieproblemen eines anderen Händlers belasten, das machen die extrem ungern.



Diese Aussage würde ich so nicht unterstreichen. Klar machen die Händler das "ungern". Sie haben ja beim Verkauf des Rades auch nix verdient. Trotzdem hat der Käufer gewisse Rechte bei einem Mangel (die er allerdings erstmal ggü. dem Verkäufer geltend machen muss). Im ersten Schritt sollte man damit auch zu seinem Verkäufer/Händler gehen, klar. Was macht man aber, wenn man bisher in Hamburg gewohnt hat (und auch dort das Rad gekauft hat) und nun jobbedingt nach München umzieht und ausgerechnet dort schlägt der Mangelteufel zu.
Dann sucht man sich doch auch einen Händler in M und fährt nicht zurück nach HH.

Hier sehe ich eigentlich Scott in der Pflicht! Scott muss aus Servicegründen und auch Kundenzufriedenheit dafür sorgen, dass das Rad auch in München repariert wird (und ich meine das ist auch so, denn die Händler bekommen den Reparaturaufwand ja ersetzt, egal wo man das Rad gekauft hat). Stellt sich hier ein Händler quer, dann würde ich mich mal unverbindlich bei Scott informieren, an wen ich mich wenden soll. Meines Wissens nach reagieren die dort relativ schnell auf Serviceanfragen.

Letztlich kann man es doch einfach mit der Automobilindustrie vergleichen, die Rechte des Kunden sind ja gesetzlich identisch. Den in Hamburg gekauften Opel kann man doch auch zwecks eines Garantiefalles zu einem Händler in München bringen. Hier stellt sich doch auch keiner quer.


----------



## M1cha (1. März 2011)

An Cubisti + Scotty83:

Danke.


----------



## godsey (3. März 2011)

Hi,

mir ist gestern mein Genius40 2009 Rahmen beim Überfahren einer Bodenwelle gebrochen. Die Bruchstelle liegt direkt über der Schweissnaht vom Oberrohr. Das Sattelrohr ist komplett nach hinten weggeklappt. Man sieht, daß die Anrisstelle schon älter ist. Begonnen hat der Riss vorne am Oberrohr. Auffällig ist, daß die Rohrwandung an der Stelle extrem dünn ist. Ich habe es nicht nachgemessen, aber geschätzt unter 1mm. Scott lehnt den Ersatz auf Garantie ab mit der Begründung, ich hätte unzulässigerweise eine Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze verwendet. 
Kann das ursächlich sein?
Wie macht Ihr das? 
Ich würde gerne eine absenkbare Sattelstütze fahren, die gibts meines Wissens aber nicht in 34,9. Derzeit habe ich eine KS 900 und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust, den neuen Rahmen noch mal zu schrotten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (3. März 2011)

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/8189/cimg0026d.jpg

Sieht das in etwa so aus? Das war mein Genius 40 2009


----------



## godsey (3. März 2011)

Das Foto könnte von meinem Rad sein


----------



## Scotty83 (3. März 2011)

So dann mal ein bisschen Leidensaustausch.

Mir ist das auf einem Feldweg passiert keine Sprünge oder etwaiges wie du siehst mit original Sattelstütze.
Mir ist das 4 Monate nach dem Kauf passiert. Ich habe das mit Nachdruck bei meinem Händler reklamiert mir wurde dann einen Tausch auf einen Carbonrahmen angeboten.

Zu dem Defekt  habe ich zwei Theorien gehört . Zum einen sei es eine defekte Schweißnaht gewesen zum anderen seien wohl von Scott-Rahmen in Umlauf gewesen die die nur für Dummys(Ausstellungstücke) zu gebrauchen waren die nicht für den Verkauf seinen sollten.

Den Rahmen musst du reklamieren  und du musst dafür einen Ersatz bekommen es liegt bei dem Rahmen ein Material-Defekt vor wie du ja auch bei mir gesehen hast. Und mein Genius 40 soll wohl nicht das einzige damals gewesen sein welches auf diese Weise den Rahmentod starb.  Eine Reduzierhülse kann das nicht verursachen das wird dir auch jeder Sachverständige sagen, zumal der Bruch auch direkt auf der Schweißnaht auftritt.

Wenn dein Händler dir kein Gehör schenkt würde ich einen deutlichen Brief an Scott schreiben.


----------



## godsey (3. März 2011)

Hi Scotty,
mein Händler ist schon ok. Scott übernimmt die Hälfte aus Kulanz. Ich zahle nicht übermässig viel...
Mein Problem ist, daß ich nicht auf die absenkbare Sattelstütze verzichten kann. Da ich wieder genau den selben Rahmen bekomme, besteht ja die Gefahr, daß der wieder bricht. Was würdest du tun?


----------



## Scotty83 (3. März 2011)

Nur nochmal was zum Verständnis.

Mit was für einer Sattelstütze bist du gefahren als es passiert ist?Und hast du schon eine Reduzierhülse gefahren?


Nochmal...... das ist ein Materialfehler dafür haftet Scott ohne wenn und aber, beim Genius 40 2009 hat das nichts mit Reduzierhülsen zu tun sonder mit einem minderwertigen Rahmen bzw. unsauberer Schweißnaht.
Die Rahmengarantie bei Scott beträgt 5 Jahre auf Materialfehler ergo musst du nicht einen cent zahlen(und das sollest du auch nicht)  nach meinen Erfahrungen ist Scott da auch sehr kulant. Wenn dein Händler dir da anderes erzählt scheint er doch nicht so ok zu sein wie du sagst.

Ob das wieder passieren kann unter Umständen ja wenn es ein Rahmen aus der selben Serie ist.Ich war auch über die dünnen Wände des Alu-Rahmen erstaunt, dass wird bei den neueren Modellen auch nicht anders aussehen.Da bist du bei Carbon-Rahmen was die Wandstärke angeht auf der sicheren Seite.
Vielleicht solltest du deinen Händler mal Fragen was Scott zum Thema Reduzierhülsen in diesen Rahmen sagt.


----------



## godsey (4. März 2011)

Ich hatte die KS900 mit Reduzierhülse drin. Scott sagt Reduzierhülsen sind nicht erlaubt, deshalb gibts keine Garantie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessantanove (12. März 2011)

So habe da zu einem Scott Genius 2009 ne Frage und zwar zum hinteren Dämpfer.

Und zwar darf der sich so bewegen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6P1xgOZ3ew"]YouTube        - ScottdÃ¤mpfer[/nomedia]

und 2 müsste der nicht komplett eingefahren sein??


----------



## Scotty83 (12. März 2011)

Also bei dem Dämpfer musst du nur drauf achten das die Schrauben oben und unten am Rahmen fest sind,die lockern sich gerne mal. Das man den hin und her bewegen kann ist normal.


Das die Kolbenstange im unbelasteten Zustand zusehen ist,ist nicht normal. Hier solltest du  schauen ob der Luftdruck richtig ist wenn ja, dann mal komplett LUft ablassen und neu aufpumpen,ACHTUNG REIHENFOLGE beachten. Sollte es dann immer noch so aussehen bleibt dir nur der WEG zum Händler bzw. das Einschicken zum DT Service(Dauer 1-2 Wochen)


----------



## sessantanove (12. März 2011)

Thx habe vor den Fotos die Luft komplett raus gelassen und dann neu gepumpt wie es in der Anleitung steht.... somit bringe ich das Bike wohl mal zu einem Scotthändler


----------



## Bernstein84 (12. März 2011)

Zu 1) Der Dämpfer ist schwimmend gelagert um dem Flex des Hinterbaus gerecht zu werden, total normal und so gewollt! 

2) Probiere doch mal etwas aus (hatte ich hier im Forum gelesen, hatte mir mein Radhändler auch mal gesagt):

1. Lass die Luft von - und dann von + komplett raus
2. Nachdem die Luft draußen ist überprüfe nochmal ob wirklich alles raus ist. Wenn beide Kammern "leer" sind, findet man dennoch genug Luft zum entleeren wenn man das Ventil drückt. Sicher sein das hier alles draußen ist und immerwieder + und - im Wechsel entleeren
3. Jetzt sollte der Kolben automatisch fast voll ausfahren
4. Nochmal + und - Kammer entleeren (wenigstens versuchen)
5. Mehrmals (mind 5x) den Kolben komplett einfahren und ausfahren lassen per Druck / Zug auf Sattel
6. + und - Kammern wieder entleeren
7. Mehrmals (mind 5x) den Kolben komplett einfahren und ausfahren lassen per Druck / Zug auf Sattel
7. Erst + Kammer und dann - Kammer aufpumpen

Ergebniss: Eventuelle Freude! Wenn nicht, wiederholen.

Wichtig: Kammern immerwieder auf vollständig "Leere" überprüfen bei dem Vorgang!

Edith sagt: Bitte Schalter auf Full Travel stellen vor der Aktion!!!


----------



## sessantanove (12. März 2011)

He thx für diesen Tip das werde ich mir merken. Da ich das Bike aber erst gekauft habe spendiert mir jetzt der Vorbesitzer noch einen kompletten Service, dewegen ist das Bike jetzt auch beim Händler. Mal schauen wie lange das geht.


----------



## Langenfelder (12. März 2011)

ging bei mir innerhalb einer Woche,
war aber auch Anfang Februar


----------



## skiking (12. März 2011)

Servus zusammen,

zum Thema Dämpfer Wartung; ich weiß dass ich die Antwort hier im Thread finden könnte habe aber im Moment kein Glück mit den Suchbegriffen. Bei welcher Laufleistung bzw. Zeit gebt ihr den Dämpfer zum Service? Im Scott Handbuch für das Genius 09 steht da nichts dazu drin. Händlergarantie o.ä. habe ich nicht da mein Rad selbst aufgebaut ist. 

Danke euch !


----------



## Bernstein84 (12. März 2011)

Am coolsten wäre eine Anleitung wie die Wartung zu machen ist und ein Dichtungskit...

Aber wer hat die schon?


----------



## skiking (13. März 2011)

... was natürlich noch besser wäre. 

Erstmal würde mir auch nen Anhaltspunkt für einen Service reichen.

Also Jungens - raus mit der Sprache!

Danke


----------



## Scotty83 (13. März 2011)

Der  Dämpfer sollte einmal pro Jahr zum DT Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilinside (13. März 2011)

Ich reih mich mal ein in die Serviceinanspruchnehmer... die Tipps mit luft raus und dämpfer dann eindrücken (mit Druck auf den Sattel) haben bei mir nicht funktioniert...

Deshalb ab zum Händler, da ich es nicht dort gekauft hab - 40 tacken für ein- u ausbau... aber ok!

Mal sehen wie er zurückkommt, Luft hat er verloren, SAG war immer zu sehen und Rebound war in der Nullstellung immer auf 5 gestanden!

Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden!

Aber "beruhigend" zu wissen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht!


----------



## Bernstein84 (13. März 2011)

Ja, auch bei mir hat er nach dem Service und 3 Fahrten jetzt so 5mm freigegeben...warum passiert der Schrott überhaupt??? Was ist der wirkliche Grund dafür? Ist der 2011er Dämpfer dahingehend besser?


----------



## skiking (13. März 2011)

Ok, danke für die Info.

Allerdings funktioniert mein Dämpfer perfekt, ich dachte dass eine "Instandhaltungswartung" angebracht sei so wie Scotty83 geschrieben hat. Aber wohin geht der Dämpfer, einfach zum DT Service Center?

DT Swiss 
Customer Support Germany 
Hegnerweg 17 
D - 71101 Schönaich 

Was kostet der Service?

Danke euch


----------



## Scotty83 (14. März 2011)

Ja genau dort geht er hin bzw. dein Händler schickt ihn dort hin.

Kosten für eine "Instandhaltungswartung" liegen bei um die 120-130 Euro            (Ölwechsel,Dichtungstausch ect.)


----------



## sessantanove (15. März 2011)

So noch zur Info meines Dämpfers hinten...

Der Händler hat es auch nochmals versucht aber es auch nicht geschafft. Nun wird er heute eingeschickt mal schauen ob anschliessend alles wieder ok ist.


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. März 2011)

Evilinside schrieb:


> Aber "beruhigend" zu wissen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht!


Eigentlich nicht. Man hat den Eindruck, als hätte man nicht ausgereifte Technik gekauft.


----------



## Evilinside (18. März 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Man hat den Eindruck, als hätte man nicht ausgereifte Technik gekauft.



... war eigentlich auch ironisch gemeint! 
Mich ärgert es auch, dass ich das Rad noch bevor es mal richtig ausgefahren wurde, zum Händler schaffen muss! 

Aber dort wurde mir dein Einwand mehr oder weniger bestätigt, laut denen war es am Anfang noch schlimmer!

Wat will mer machen...


----------



## martinos (19. März 2011)

... ich reihe mich mal ein in die Selbsthilfegruppe der Dämpfergeschädigten. Nachdem der Dämpfer über ein Jahr klaglos seinen Dienst verrichtet, schaut dieser seit ca. einer Woche 10 mm raus. Inzwischen ist er beim Händler und ich hoffe, dass er auf Garantie repariert oder ersetzt wird. 

Bin gespannt und werde das Ergebnis natürlich kommunizieren.


----------



## Mounty scott (20. März 2011)

So, ich habe meinen 4 Monate alten Dämpfer eingeschickt und nach nur 5 Tagen einen neuen Dämpfer erhalten.

Soweit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings gibt es mir zu denken, das bei einem 2011er Modell sowas passiert, ich dachte eigentlich, das bei den neuen Modellen das Dämpferproblem überarbeitet wurde.

Ich hoffe nur, das jetzt alles in Ordnung ist, und das es auch so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godsey (23. März 2011)

Hi,
heute habe ich den Ersatzrahmen für mein gebrochenes Genius 40 2009 bekommen. Den neuen Rahmen soll ich laut Scott bezahlen, weil ich eine Sattelstütze mit Reduzierhülse verwendet hatte. Als ich diesen neuen Rahmen ausgepackt hatte, wurde mir klar, wieso der Alte gebrochen war. Der neue ist ganz anders! Beim alten war der Schlitz für die Sattelstützenklemmung hinten, beim neuen ist der vorne. Noch viel bemerkenswerter ist, daß beim neuen die Wandstärke rundum gleich ist. Beim Alten war das Rohr an der dünnsten Stelle nur 0.8mm an der dicksten jedoch 2mm. An der dünnen Stelle begann der Riss. Aus meiner Sicht ist das eindeutig ein Fertigungsfehler. Da ich selbst in einem technischen Beruf arbeite, habe ich vollstes Verständnis dafür, daß solche Fehler vorkommen können. Die Qualität einer Firma und Ihres Service zeigt sich dann daran, wie mit einem solchen Schadensfall umgegangen wird. Dafür gibt es von mir eine klare Sechs. Das Fahrrad ist noch kein Jahr alt, trotzdem wird nach schadenfeinigen Ausreden gesucht, um den Schaden nicht bezahlen zu müssen. Mein Rechtsanwalt wetzt schon das Messer, das lasse ich mir so nicht gefallen. 
Fazit: Ich kann jeden nur warnen, ein Rad von dieser Firma zu kaufen! 

Zumal das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ja auch äußerst bescheiden ist. An meinem 2800 Euro Rad wurden nur billigste Komponenten verbaut. Die Hinterradnabe und das Tretlager haben noch nicht einmal 1000 km gehalten.


----------



## el presidente69 (23. März 2011)

Wenn ein ausdrücklicher Haftungsausschluss bei nicht sachgemäßer Behandlung besteht und explizit angeführt wird, dass eine solche Sattelstütze jeden Anspruch erlöschen lässt, dann hast Pech gehabt.
Damit's Deppensicher wird, müsste es wie ein Panzer konstruiert werden, aber wer fährt dann schon mit so einem schweren Teil?
Wennst einen Laufradsatz, der für 75kg freigegeben ist, mit einem Gewicht von 150kg schrottest, gehst auch nicht heulen, oder?
Blödsinn machen und nicht ordnungsgemäß verwenden, entgegen der ausdrücklichen Bestimmung verwenden und dann noch heulen und Schadenersatz verlangen, ist schon sehr dreist, sowas machen doch nur die Deppen in Amerika, wo jede Kleinigkeit ausgewiesen werden muss um nicht haftbar für Schwachsinnigkeiten der Kunden zu sein.
Wenn bei einer Hochspannungsleitung "Berühren verboten" steht und Du greifst zu, von welcher Intelligenz ist dann auszugehen?
Der Anwalt freut sich auch höchstens auf sein Honorar, der wird der einzige sein, der in dieser Rechtssache mit einem Gewinn aussteigt...


----------



## godsey (23. März 2011)

Ich heule nicht, ich gewinne


----------



## windchill (23. März 2011)

Ich hoffe, Du hast wenigstens den alten und den neuen Rahmen fotografiert. Dann könntest wenigstens argumentieren, dass der alte eine Fehlkonstruktion/Vorserienmodell war. 

Zu dem Herren Präsidenten sag ich jetzt mal nix. Aber wenn Du mir schlüssig aufzeigen kannst, dass eine Reduzierhülse zum Rahmenbruch führen kann - umso besser. Dann wäre ich evtl. geneigt der Argumentation zu folgen. Solche Reduzierhülsen sind teilweise länger als die Einstecktiefe der Originalsattelstütze. Was ist dann?


----------



## el presidente69 (23. März 2011)

Aufgrund welcher Rechtslage? Die Verwndung einer Teleskopsattelstütze schließt doch explizit jegliche Haftung aus, das steht doch so im Manual, oder?
Womit willst das bekämpfen? Konstruktionsfehler? Mit der normalen Sattelstütze würd's ohne Probleme funktionieren, also keine Fehlkonstruktion. Vielleicht endets in einem Vergleich und Du bekommst einen Teil refundiert.


----------



## windchill (23. März 2011)

Und dann lies nochmal den Beitrag vom Kollegen Scotty. Bei ihm ist der Rahmen mit der Originalsattelstütze an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el presidente69 (23. März 2011)

Und der hat ihn auch aufgrund der Bestimmungen anstandslos ersetzt bekommen. Was willst damit aussagen?


----------



## godsey (23. März 2011)

el presidente69 schrieb:


> Aufgrund welcher Rechtslage? Die Verwndung einer Teleskopsattelstütze schließt doch explizit jegliche Haftung aus, das steht doch so im Manual, oder?
> Womit willst das bekämpfen? Konstruktionsfehler? Mit der normalen Sattelstütze würd's ohne Probleme funktionieren, also keine Fehlkonstruktion. Vielleicht endets in einem Vergleich und Du bekommst einen Teil refundiert.



Ich werde den Rahmen umsonst bekommen, weil das Sattelrohr wie oben beschrieben, einen offensichtlichen Fertigungsfehler aufweist. Außerdem ist das Verbot der Reduzierhülse so bekannt, daß mein Scotthändler aus allen Wolken fiel, als die Garantie aus diesem Grund abgelehnt wude 
Im Übrigen war die Mindesteinstecktiefe eingehalten. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie wie Scott argumentiert, was es für einen Unterschied macht, ob man eine Reduzierhülse oder eine Sattelstütze 10cm einsteckt.  Das Teil wurde bereits von einem promovierten Maschinenbauer begutachtet, der schliesst sich meiner Meinung in vollem Umfang an. Die 5 Jahres Garantie kann sich Scott meinetwegen an den Hut stecken. Ich werde die mit der gestezlichen Sachmangelhaftung in die Pflicht nehmen und gewinnen. Und dann kaufe ich mir in Fahrrad einer anderen Marke. Ich glaube noch nicht mal, daß es mit dem neuen Rahmen ein schlechtes Rad ist. Ich muß nur kotzen wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## cubisti (23. März 2011)

@godsey
Zumal das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ja auch äußerst bescheiden ist. An  meinem 2800 Euro Rad wurden nur billigste Komponenten verbaut. Die  Hinterradnabe und das Tretlager haben noch nicht einmal 1000 km  gehalten.         

Das sieht man aber wenn es kauft und kann man in der Teile bzw. Ausstattungsliste nachlesen was verbaut ist und welche erfahrungen damit eventuell schon gemacht wurden.
Darüber solltest Dich nicht aufregen weil das war eine bewusste Entscheidung.

Ansonsten mit dem Rahmen versteh ich ni so wirklich,da ich bis jetzt immer eine kulante Lösung zur vollsten zufriedenheit des Kunden mit der Firma Scott gefunden wurde.

Allerdings haben unsere Kunden das hier auch nie so publiziert.
Ach und das mit dem Verbot der Reduzierhülse ist bekannt und sollte Deinem Händler auch bekannt sein.

Gruss


----------



## godsey (23. März 2011)

@cubisti
Du hast recht, meine Kaufentscheidung habe ich aus freien Stücken getroffen. Niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen. Es handelt sich hierbei allerdings um mein erstes "richtiges" Rad. Ich gebe zu, daß beim Kauf die Optik eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle gespielt hat. Viel Ahnung von der Technik hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings nicht. 
Daß wesentliche komponenten nicht mal ein halbes Jahr gehalten haben, habe ich zunächst für bedauerliche Einzelfälle gehalten. Als ich mich jedoch ein bischen schlau gemacht habe und feststellen musste, daß wirklich die billigste am Markt zu bekommende Hinterradnabe eingebaut wurde, war ich doch etwas erstaunt. Ähnlich verhielt es sich mit dem Tretlager. Ich habe aber beide Teile auf Garantie ersetzt bekommen. 
Hier im Forum habe ich erst geschieben, als Scott die Garantie für den Rahmenabgelehnt hatte. Auch dann war ich geneigt, meinem Händler und auch Scott zu glauben, daß es mein Fehler sei. Das kannst du hier im Thread nachlesen. Erst als mich Scotty darauf aufmerksam gemacht hatte, daß sein Rahmen an der selben Stelle gebrochen sei, habe ich mir die Sache genauer angeschaut.
Da es ja immer noch keine versenkbaren Sattelstützen in 34,9 gibt, sollte Scott sich nach meiner Meinung eine "erlaubte" Möglichkeit für die Verwendung einer solchen Stütze überlegen. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß die Kunden einer solch renomierten Marke von "DER" Innovation im Mountainbikebereich ausgeschlossen bleiben. Aber das ist nicht mehr mein Poblem. Adieu Scott


----------



## Scotty83 (23. März 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich heule nicht, ich gewinne



Mit Verlaub ich habe von Anfang an gesagt das dieser Rahmen fehlerhaft ist,da ich die Erfahrung selbst machen durfte.

Ich finde es aber ehrlich gesagt ein wenig lächerlich, gleich die ganze Firma schlecht zu machen bzw. sich jetzt über das Bike zu brüskieren.

Jeder Mensch weiß doch das eine Firma erst einmal prüft ob sie nicht zahlen muss, dass ist bei den Versicherungen so,in der Automobilindustrie die Liste ist beliebig fortzuführen.

Wenn du natürlich eine Reduzierhülse verwendest in einem Rahmen in dem es laut Hersteller untersagt ist und dann noch an dieser relevanten Stelle Beschädigungen auftreten .... gibt es natürlich berechtigte und rechtliche Gründe nicht zu zahlen.Vor Gericht wären deine Chancen gleich null. 

Der Punkt mit Wandstärke des Material leuchtet ein nur musst du dafür beide Rahmen haben. Das du bei deinem kaputten Rahmen verschieden dicke Wandstärken messen kannst ist auch klar doch wie willst du das anhand des Neuen Rahmen beweisen wenn du ihn nicht aufschneidest und somit belegst das es dort Unterschiede gibt??Und dieser Vergleich würde auch nur klappen wenn sie dir einen identischen Rahmen aus 09 geben.
Um diesen Sachverhalt zu klären würde doch ein recht teures und aufwendiges technisches Gutachten von Nöten sein.

Bevor du Großspurig und arrogant versuchst Scott vor Gericht zu zerren würde ich mich eher mal an Scott wenden, den Sachverhalt schildern auch mal erwähnen das es bei dem Modell schon mehrere Problem an der selben Stelle gab(eventuell mein Foto mit senden, mit dem Satz das hier kein Reduzierhülse verwendet wurden ist) und gucken was passiert.Denn ich kenne eigentlich keine Bikefirma die so kulant handelt wie Scott dies tut.


----------



## cubisti (23. März 2011)

@  Scotty 

Genau so ist das !!
Deinen Ausführungen ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Und ich hab oft mit Scott zu tun.

Gruss und gute Nacht


----------



## Christer (23. März 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist noch kein Jahr alt, trotzdem wird nach schadenfeinigen Ausreden gesucht, um den Schaden nicht bezahlen zu müssen. Mein Rechtsanwalt wetzt schon das Messer, das lasse ich mir so nicht gefallen.



Das wäre für mich absolut keine Diskussion. In dem Fall würde ich sofort Klage gegen den HÄNDLER einreichen. Mit Scott würde ich in dem Fall gar nicht kommunizieren. Das kann der Händler machen, wenn er möchte. Dadurch das Du jetzt ganz offen den Beweis dafür hast, dass der Hersteller genau an deinem Schadenspunkt die Konstruktion geändert hat, stehen deine Chancen bei 100%. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass Du juristisch jetzt keinen Fehler gemacht hast, in dem Du eine kostenpflichtige Nachbesserung des Händlers angenommen hast. Das wird dir aber dein Anwalt sagen können. 

Mal für die ganzen unwissenden Besserwisser in diesem Forum: Die Garantie eines Herstellers und die Gewährleistung eines Händlers nach BGB haben absolut NICHTS miteinander zu tun. 

Ganz wichtig: Hast Du den alten und defekten Rahmen noch??? Das ist ganz wichtig für eine Beweissicherung!!! 



el presidente69 schrieb:


> Wenn ein ausdrücklicher Haftungsausschluss bei nicht sachgemäßer Behandlung besteht und explizit angeführt wird, dass eine solche Sattelstütze jeden Anspruch erlöschen lässt, dann hast Pech gehabt.
> Damit's Deppensicher wird, müsste es wie ein Panzer konstruiert werden, aber wer fährt dann schon mit so einem schweren Teil?
> Wennst einen Laufradsatz, der für 75kg freigegeben ist, mit einem Gewicht von 150kg schrottest, gehst auch nicht heulen, oder?
> Blödsinn machen und nicht ordnungsgemäß verwenden, entgegen der ausdrücklichen Bestimmung verwenden und dann noch heulen und Schadenersatz verlangen, ist schon sehr dreist, sowas machen doch nur die Deppen in Amerika, wo jede Kleinigkeit ausgewiesen werden muss um nicht haftbar für Schwachsinnigkeiten der Kunden zu sein.
> ...



Immer wieder amüsant so einen Mist zu lesen. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## godsey (23. März 2011)

Hi Scotty,
wie bereits geschrieben bist du der "Auslöser" für die genaue Prüfung des Rahmens. Die unterschiedliche Wandstärke lässt sich bis an den oberen Rand des Rahmens messen. Den defekten Rahmen bekomme ich wieder. Scott habe ich das Problem genau geschildert, die blieben stur. Und genau deshalb bin ich sauer. Nicht der Bruch ist was mich ärgert, sondern der Umgang damit. Und ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, einen eventuellen Richter von meiner Sicht der Dinge zu überzeugen. 

Mir ist natürlich schon klar, daß in einem solchen Forum vorwiegend zufriedene Kunden der Marke unterwegs sind, ich war ja bis vor kurzem selbst einer.


----------



## Christer (23. März 2011)

cubisti schrieb:


> Ach und das mit dem Verbot der Reduzierhülse ist bekannt und sollte Deinem Händler auch bekannt sein.



Kannst Du mir mal genau zeigen wo das für den Endkunden gute sichtbar aufgeführt ist? In den Original Anleitungen von der Firma Scott zum Scott Genius habe ich das bis jetzt nicht gefunden. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## cubisti (23. März 2011)

Mir ist natürlich schon klar, daß in einem solchen Forum vorwiegend  zufriedene Kunden der Marke unterwegs sind, ich war ja bis vor kurzem  selbst einer

Das würd ich nicht sagen, bin da schon sehr kritisch .

Und auch Dein angesprochenes Preis Leistungsverhältniss ist bekannt und macht es Händlern ni leicht.
hab es geändert und rausgenommen hab keinen Bock auf Stress.!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (23. März 2011)

Muss ich genau schauen.
100% ist es auf Schulungen kundgetan worden und ich sag das auch dem Kunden.
Was er dann tut ist seine Sache.


----------



## cubisti (23. März 2011)

The seatpost has to be inserted into the seattube
at a minimum of 100mm.
Never use another seatpost diameter than 34.9mm or
try to use a shim/reducer between seatpost and frame.

reicht das


----------



## godsey (23. März 2011)

Ich fahre mit meinem Bikehändler jede Woche einmal rad. Über die Sattelstütze haben wir uns schon mehr als einmal unterhalten. Daß die nicht erlaubt ist, hatte (konnte?) er mir allerdings nicht gesagt. Daß man das nicht darf, weiß ich jetzt auch. Noch ein Grund mich von der Marke zu verabschieden. Ich kann mir mountainbiken ohne Versenkstütze schon gar nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Christer (23. März 2011)

cubisti schrieb:


> Muss ich genau schauen.
> 100% ist es auf Schulungen kundgetan worden und ich sag das auch dem Kunden.



Das wäre eine sehr wichtige Sache, die mich auch privat interessieren würde. Ich habe selber ein Genius 10 Carbon und mein Händler wollte mir dafür eine Reduzierhülse mit einer Variostütze verkaufen. Zum Glück habe ich sie noch nicht gekauft. 

Wenn die Firma Scott in Ihren Garantieunterlagen, die sie auch dem Endkunden aushändigt, die Verwendung einer Reduzierhülse ausdrücklich SCHRIFTLICH untersagt, dann sieht es rechtlich selbstverständlich ganz anders für den Kunden aus. Gerade weil er ja offen zugegeben hat, dass er die Hülse gefahren/genutzt hat, als der Schaden aufgetreten ist. 

Sollte das aber nicht der Fall sein, dass die Firma Scott als Hersteller die Nutzung einer Reduzierhülse dem Kunden bei der Nutzung des Bikes schriftlich "untersagt", dann hat der Händler hier ganz schlechte Karten. 

SR


----------



## Christer (23. März 2011)

cubisti schrieb:


> The seatpost has to be inserted into the seattube
> at a minimum of 100mm.
> Never use another seatpost diameter than 34.9mm or
> try to use a shim/reducer between seatpost and frame.
> ...



Ja, wenn Du mir auch eine deutsche Quelle nennst, die dem Endkunden beim Kauf des Bikes ausgehändigt wird. Also eine deutsche (KEINE englische) Anleitung zum Beispiel. 

Danke und Gruß

SR


----------



## cubisti (23. März 2011)

Ist die originale aus dem deutschen Downloadbereich für jeden zugänglich,warum das dort englisch obwohl alles andere Deutsch ist kann ich ni sagen.
Fahr auch ein 30er und würde gern eine fahren und ich weiss auch das bei anderen Genius Carbon Variostützen im Einsatz sind und bis jetz nix passiert ist. 
Ich schau morgen mal .

gruss


----------



## Christer (23. März 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinem Bikehändler jede Woche einmal rad. Über die Sattelstütze haben wir uns schon mehr als einmal unterhalten. Daß die nicht erlaubt ist, hatte (konnte?) er mir allerdings nicht gesagt. Daß man das nicht darf, weiß ich jetzt auch. Noch ein Grund mich von der Marke zu verabschieden. Ich kann mir mountainbiken ohne Versenkstütze schon gar nicht mehr vorstellen.



Nur mal aus reinem Interesse:

Wie ist die Reklamation bei dir eigentlich genau abgelaufen? 

Du hast die Reduzierhülse genutzt. Dabei ist der Schaden entstanden. Dann hast Du den Rahmen/das Bike bei deinem Händler erklamiert. Hat er den Rahmen dann eingeschickt? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Du uns geschrieben hast, dass man dir von Scott einen Carbon Rahmen angeboten hat, den Du aber bezahlen musst. Hast Du den neuen Rahmen jetzt schon bezahlt? Wenn ja, was hast Du bezahlt? Was hast Du unterschrieben? 

Was ich nicht verstehe, Du kaufst einen neuen Scott Rahmen, machst aber am gleichen Tag die Firma Scott mit aller Kraft schlecht. Das passt doch nicht zusammen.


----------



## cubisti (23. März 2011)

EINSTELLUNG DER SATTELHÖHE

Wichtig:
Die Sattelstütze muss minimal 100mm ins Sattelrohr eingeführt werden.
Verwenden Sie nie einen anderen Sattelstützendurchmesser
als 34.9mm und
verwenden Sie nie Shims/Adapter zwischen Rahmen und Sattelstütze

Hier nochmal in Deutsch was ja nix anderes heisst.
In allen Manuals von 09 bis heute und das sollte der Händler wissen.

So geh jetzt schlafen ist ja anstrengender als Rad fahren hier


Gruss


----------



## godsey (23. März 2011)

Ich habe das Rad zum Händler gebracht, der hat ein Foto (mit Reduzierhülse) gemacht. Er meinte es sei nur eine Formalität, ich bekäme einen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie. Scott hat daraufhin die Garantie abgelehnt und einen neuen Rahmen angeboten. Da es mir plausibel schien, das die Reduzierhülse das Problem verursacht haben könnte, habe ich dem Kauf des neuen Rahmens zugestimmt. Um dem Händler die Mühe des Umbauen zu ersparen (da er nach eigener Aussage von Scott nichts dafür bekommt) habe ich angeboten den Rahmen selbst umzubauen. Als ich nun den neuen Rahmen bekommen habe, sind mir die Unterschiede aufgefallen. Noch habe ich den neuen Rahmen nicht bezahlt. Beim neuen Rahmen handelt es sich übrigens um den ansonsten identischen 2009 40er Rahmen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dem Händler den Rahmen aber ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht bezahlen, weil ich nicht will, daß er in den Streit involviert wird. Im Gegenzug muß er mir halt seine Ansprüche gegenüber Scott abtreten. Wenn er das nicht will, kann ich den Rahmen auch nicht bezahlen... Noch stehe ich in keiner Rechtsbeziehung zu Scott, kann deshalb auch nicht mit denen streiten.

Leider gab es keine Alternative zum Kauf des Rahmens. Um innerhalb eines Jahres 2800 Euro fürs radfahren zu verbrennen, bin ich nicht reich genug

Den Carbonrahmen hat übrigens Scotty bekommen.

Der Tipp, die Reduzierhülse vor dem Fotografieren zu entfernen, ist ja schon fast so eine kleine Aufforderung ein wenig zu betrügen. Das will ich nicht, wenn ich an dem Schaden schuld bin, dann bezahle ich das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (23. März 2011)

cubisti schrieb:


> EINSTELLUNG DER SATTELHÖHE
> 
> Wichtig:
> Die Sattelstütze muss minimal 100mm ins Sattelrohr eingeführt werden.
> ...



Das ist zwar sehr nett, dass Du das übersetzt hast. Wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen.  Nach der deutschen Rechtslage müssen solche technisch wichtigen Dinge auch in deutscher Sprache in einer Anleitung aufgeführt werden. Sonst haben sie juristisch absolut keine Aussage. 

Ich finde das ganze auch nicht besonders anstrengend. Wenn Scott diesen "Hinweis" nicht in der eigenen Anleitung auf deutsch aufführt und der Händler diesen Hinweis auch nicht schriftlich im Kaufvertrag festhält. Dann hat der Händler nach deutschem Recht eben "Pech" da gibt es ganz einfach gar nichts zu diskutieren. 

Kein deutscher Kunde ist vom Gesetz her verpflichtet englisch zu lernen.

Gruß

SR


----------



## Christer (23. März 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Da es mir plausibel schien, das die Reduzierhülse das Problem verursacht haben könnte, habe ich dem Kauf des neuen Rahmens zugestimmt. Um dem Händler die Mühe des Umbauen zu ersparen (da er nach eigener Aussage von Scott nichts dafür bekommt) habe ich angeboten den Rahmen selbst umzubauen. Als ich nun den neuen Rahmen bekommen habe, sind mir die Unterschiede aufgefallen. Noch habe ich den neuen Rahmen nicht bezahlt. Beim neuen Rahmen handelt es sich übrigens um den ansonsten identischen 2009 40er Rahmen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dem Händler den Rahmen aber ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht bezahlen, weil ich nicht will, daß er in den Streit involviert wird. Im Gegenzug muß er mir halt seine Ansprüche gegenüber Scott abtreten. Wenn er das nicht will, kann ich den Rahmen auch nicht bezahlen... Noch stehe ich in keiner Rechtsbeziehung zu Scott, kann deshalb auch nicht mit denen streiten.



Entschuldige bitte. Deine Aussage entbehrt jeder juristische Grundlage. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du noch recht jung bist. So wie Du dir das rechtlich vorstellst, wird das ganz sicher absolut gar nichts. (um das mal ganz einfach auszudrücken). 

Du stehst mit dem Hersteller (die Firma Scott) in keiner rechtlichen Beziehung und wirst dies auch niemals erleben. Dein rechtlicher Ansprechpartner ist der Händler und sonst niemand. An den Händler stellst Du deine Ansprüche. Ich glaube Du machst dir gerade selber alles kaputt. 

Wo ist jetzt eigentlich der defekte Rahmen?

Gute Nacht. 

SR


----------



## cubisti (24. März 2011)

hab das nicht übersetzt, sondern runtergeladen von der Scott Website.
und das es da englisch in der deutschen Anleitung stand fand ich auch seltsam sagte ich schon .
@godsey 
und nein das soll kein Anleitung sein zum betrügen. 
halt mich hier jetzt auch raus hier nervt langsam.
viel Spass noch beim streiten mit Scott und gutes gelingen.

gruss


----------



## Scotty83 (24. März 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte. Deine Aussage entbehrt jeder juristische Grundlage. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du noch recht jung bist. So wie Du dir das rechtlich vorstellst, wird das ganz sicher absolut gar nichts. (um das mal ganz einfach auszudrücken).
> 
> Du stehst mit dem Hersteller (die Firma Scott) in keiner rechtlichen Beziehung und wirst dies auch niemals erleben. Dein rechtlicher Ansprechpartner ist der Händler und sonst niemand. An den Händler stellst Du deine Ansprüche. Ich glaube Du machst dir gerade selber alles kaputt.
> 
> ...




!!!! Das ist der Punkt Snoopy!!!!!

Bei mir ist der Rahmen auf gerader schotter- Strecke gebrochen. Ich war damals sehr wütend weil ich ein Bike für über 3000 Euro von einem renommierten Hersteller gekauft hatte und nach nicht einmal 500km der Rahmen bricht.

Ich habe also meinen Händler kontaktiert der wirklich kompetent ist.Ich habe ihm in einem sachlich aber dennoch bestimmendem Ton gesagt das ich das für eine Firma wie Scott absolut unakzeptabel finde und ich mit einem einfachen Rahmentausch nicht zufrieden bin. Ich muss aber auch erwähnen das ich Vorfeld schon einmal Trödle mit dem Dämpfer hatte.

Er war wirklich sehr bemüht, ich also mein Bike eingeschickt zu ihm und er hat den Rahmen zu Scott geschickt mit meiner email zusammen. Scott hat den Rahmen geprüft und mir sofort einen kostenfreien Tausch auf einen Genius 10 Carbon Rahmen angeboten.Ich hatte sogar die freie Wahl zwischen 2009 oder schon dem 2010 Modell mein Wahl viel da nicht schwer. Nach 3 Wochen hatte ich mein Bike zurück.Die Frage nach dem Grund des Bruchs beantwortete er mit einer unsauberen Schweißnacht da hier genau der Bruch entstand.Er sagte mir auch das er schon einen Kunden hatte und dem auch auf Carbon getauscht wurde.
Mein Scott Händler hier vor Ort wunderte sich über meinen neuen Rahmen bei der Inspektion und ier erzählt mir dann noch eine andere Story über die Alu Rahmen aus dem Jahr. Es seien wohl Rahmen in den Verkauf gekommen die eigentlich nur für Präsentationszwecke gebaut wurde und nie für die Einsatz gedacht waren, diese waren wohl von mindere Qualität und würden dann eben an solch Belastungsrelevanten Stellen nicht halten.Ob das nun stimmt weiß ich nicht.

Was ich aber sagen will ist ich hatte mit Scott nie selber Kontakt. Dein Ansprechpartner ist immer der Händler, in deinem Fall scheint das wohl ein recht inkompetenter Zeitgenosse zu sein und den würde ich im Zweifelsfall erst einmal belangen. Auch das er dir das mit der Reduzierhülse nicht sagen  konnte zeugt für mich von mangelnder Fachlicher Kompetenz und kommt ja schon fast einer Arbeitsverweigerung gleich wenn man bedenkt das er mit Bikes sein Geld verdient. 

Ich sag es dir ehrlich das mit der Reduzierhülse wird  für dich rechtlich ein Strick an dem du dich erhängen wirst. Wenn das im Manual in deutsch so drin steht haben sie dich seitens Scott ja drauf hingewiesen und wenn du es nicht liest sieht es schlecht aus. Außerdem ist gerade der Punkt wo der Rahmen gebrochen ist von Bedeutung wenn man mit Reduzierhülse fährt,  da hier eine größere Belastung entsteht da die Reduzierhülse die Belastung der Stütze auf den oberen Teil des Sattelrohrs verteilt und nicht auf das gesamte Sattelrohr als wenn man mit einer 34,9 Stütze fahren würde. Das wird dir aber auch jeder Gutachter so auslegen.
Das andere Problem dein Anwalt hat mit Technischen Reklamationsfällen nichts am Hut denke ich, der Anwalt von Scott sicher schon der ist auf so etwas spezialisiert, auch hier wärst du deutlich im Nachteil und ein Blick und die Aussage eines Maschinenbauer werden dir da wenig nutzen.Es wir ganz schwierig Scott hier Materialpfusch nachzuweisen, da du mit der Hülse Garantiebestimmung verletzt hast und noch dazu ist das Schadensbild jetzt eben das was man sieht wenn man unsachgemäß eine Reduzierhülse benutzt. Wäre der Rahmen an einer anderen Stelle kaputt gegangen kein Problem da wäre das mit der Hülse zu vernachlässigen aber so hast du Scott einen 1A Grund geliefert nicht dafür haften zu müssen.


----------



## el presidente69 (24. März 2011)

@Snoopyracer: Kann Dein Kompliment nur zurückgeben.
Hier laufen genug "Experten" herum, die alles aus der Glaskugel herauslesen können. 
Viel Spaß bei der Reklamation...


----------



## godsey (24. März 2011)

Jungs, es ist nett, daß Ihr euch Sorgen macht, aber das ist nun wirklich nicht nötig. Ich weiß sehr genau was ich tue, denn ich habe beruflich zu einem guten Teil mit der Bearbeitung von Garantie- und Gewährleistungsfragen zu tun.  Ich hatte nur gepostet, weil ich die Behandlung des Gewährleistungsschadens durch Scott unmöglich finde. 

Außerdem scheint es ja eine ganze Menge Leute zu geben, denen die Reduzierhülsenproblematik nicht bekannt war. Selbstverständlich müssen solch eindeutige Anweisungen des Herstellers beachtet werden, daß ist keine Frage. Ich empfehle natürlich jedem Scott Nutzer seine Absenksattelstütze auszubauen und die originale zu verwenden.

Nur geht es bei der Haftungsfrage bei einem Schaden zunächst einmal um die Ursache. Wenn diese nachweislich nichts mit dem Nichtbeachten von solchen Anweisungen zu tun hatte, dann ist auch die Ersatzpflicht des Herstellers in keiner Weise eingeschränkt. Diesen Nachweis gilt es zu führen, das kriege ich hin. 

Wenn ich meinen Rahmen zurück habe, mache ich vom alten und vom neuen Rahmen Fotos. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, daß der Fertigungsfehler des alten Rahmens so offensichtlich ist, daß auch auf Fotos problemlos rüber kommt was ich meine.

Das Kompliment bezüglich des Alters nehme ich gerne entgegen, leider entspricht es jedoch nicht so ganz den Tatsachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (24. März 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich heule nicht, ich gewinne


 
zumindest an Erfahrung


----------



## Christer (24. März 2011)

Lieber godsey, 

verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch und sei mir nicht böse, aber ich kann das, was Du hier in der Sache so schreibst einfach nicht mehr lesen. Das entbehrt sich jeder Grundlage. 


Deswegen schlage ich folgendes vor -> 

Lasst uns einfach wieder über das Genius allgemein schreiben, über die Technik (ob gut oder schlecht) die Erfahrungen und den Spaß mit dem Bike. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## Scotty83 (24. März 2011)

Wieso er kann doch weiter berichten wie es weiter geht. Mich würden auch die Fotos von den Rahmen interessieren.Speziell auch von der Bruchstelle....... Ist doch alles Technik....


----------



## Christer (24. März 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Wieso er kann doch weiter berichten wie es weiter geht. Mich würden auch die Fotos von den Rahmen interessieren.Speziell auch von der Bruchstelle....... Ist doch alles Technik....



Das kann er selbstverständlich gerne. 

Aber das ganze rechtliche Durcheinander das er dauernd schreibt, dass wiederum absolut weltfremd ist, passt bald nicht mehr in den Thread. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## StullY (24. März 2011)

...


----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

da ich und mein Frauchen, jetzt auch Genuisfahrer -in sind hätte ich ein paar Fragen.

Meine Freundin hat ein Genius 50 2009, war ein echter Schnapper
und ich hab, falls ich DHL nicht verpasse, heute oder morgen ein Genius 50 2010, war auch ein Schnapper 
Das Rad vom Frauchen wiegt 13,4kg mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter, hier kommt als erste Amtstat ein paar gescheite Reifen und Schläuche rein, den diese Nobby Nic Performance sind wahrscheinlich bleischwer,
von den Schläuchen gar nicht zu reden
Ansonsten soll sie die Erstausstattung mal verschleißen, dann sehen wir weiter.

Bei meinem Rad werden auch die Reifen und Schläuche getauscht,
kann ich auf den Originalfelgen auch 2.4er Reifen fahren?
Dann werd ich noch ne Formula The One montieren mit 200er und 185er Scheibe und evtl. gleich die Krubel tauschen.

Kann mir jemand nen gescheiten und bezahlbaren Laufradsatz für das Teil nennen, ich wiege 82kg und wollte etwas um die 1500gr. haben,
wo möglichst auch 2.4er drauf passen.

Im voraus schon mal Danke für eure Tips


----------



## godsey (25. März 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Das kann er selbstverständlich gerne.



Das ist aber großzügig von dir, oh allwissender Hüter des Threads 

Trotzdem will ich keinem den Spass an seinem Bike vermiesen, deshalb halte ich ab jetzt die Klappe.


----------



## Langenfelder (25. März 2011)

Moin Sarrois,

meld dich doch mal bei @ schnellerpfeil, hier im Forum.
Der gute macht das, für dich/euch.
Er hatt für einen Bikekumpel einen gescheiten Satz gebaut und den konnte man auch bezahlen


----------



## Scotty83 (25. März 2011)

@ Sarrois

Willkommen in der Genius-Gemeinde.

Zu deiner Frage. Was heißt für dich bezahlbar? Jeder definiert das anders, für den einen sind es 300 Euro für den anderen 500 Euro.

Ich hatte auf meinem Genius nun schon ein paar LRS und muss sagen so richtig zufrieden bin ich nur mit einem auf meine Bedürfnisse angefertigtem geworden.

Hier kann ich dir nur Felix Wolf von http://www.light-wolf.de  empfehlen. Extrem kompetent und seine Arbeit ist wirklich Erstklassig.

Wenn es was von der Stange sein soll. Kann ich dir den hier empfehlen.

http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...-Swiss-240-S-Disc-XR-4-2-MTB-Laufradsatz.html

Den hatte ich ursprünglich drauf und war und bin immer noch zufrieden da ich den LRS als Ersatz immer noch fahre.

Vom Mavic ST als auch von SLR würde ich dir abraten, die sehen zwar optisch gut aus vom technischen und der Zuverlässigkeit war ich absolut nicht überzeugt. Außerdem bewegt man sich dann schon wieder in Preisregion 500 Euro und mehr und für das Geld kann man sich dann auch schon wieder was individuelles  Fertigen lassen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. März 2011)

Nur mal so zwei Bilder 






Macht einfach nur Spass mit dem Genius zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2011)

Erst mal Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten Ihr beiden

Das Budget liegt irgendwo zwischen 300â¬ und 500â¬,
fÃ¼r 300 Euronen bekomme ich den Satz hier:

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...dsatz-MTB-Disc-Novatec-SL-DT-XR400--2412.html 

oder den hier:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...radsatz-MTB-Disc-Progress-DT-XR400--2402.html

Ich will hier keine Werbung machen, aber die bauen auch individuelle LaufradsÃ¤tze und sind nur 5min. von mir entfernt, ich denke das passt dann am besten.

Also am liebsten wÃ¤re mir etwas mit max. 1600gr. Gewicht und ich wollte dann normale Bereifung Tubeless, also nur mit Milch fahren,
geht das dann nur mit diesen ZTR-Felgen, oder auch mit den DT Swiss Felgen
Achso und breit genug fÃ¼r 2.4er Schlappen sollten die Felgen sein,
ist einer der beiden LRS oben dafÃ¼r geeignet??

Hat eigenlich jemand schon mal den original LRS von nem Genius 50 mit diesen Alexfelgen gewogen??


----------



## Bernstein84 (25. März 2011)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Nur mal so zwei Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr cool! Wir sollten mal sowas wie einen "Genius in the MIDDLE" Thread starten mit vielen schönen Fotos!


----------



## Evilinside (25. März 2011)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage... könnt ihr mir mal erklären wozu man überhaupt eine Reduzierhülse benötigt?! Geht es da um Gewichtsersparniss, oder warum brauch ich sowas?!


Danke für eure Antwort auch wenn es erstmal etwas off-topic ist!


----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2011)

Evilinside schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage... könnt ihr mir mal erklären wozu man überhaupt eine Reduzierhülse benötigt?! Geht es da um Gewichtsersparniss, oder warum brauch ich sowas?!
> 
> 
> Danke für eure Antwort auch wenn es erstmal etwas off-topic ist!


 
Hi,
es gibt keine blöden Fragen, nur blöde Antworten

Das mit den Reduzierhülsen bei Scott ist nötig, da der Ø der Sattelstütze 34,9mm ist und in diesem Ø gibt es kaum Sattelstützen, ganz zu Schweigen von verstellbaren Sattelstützen


----------



## godsey (25. März 2011)

Ich meine auf den Bildern vom Donnerbolzen auch eine Verstellstütze zu erkennen. Ist die denn auch mit Reduzierhülse montiert, oder gibt es jetzt tatsächlich 34,9mm Stützen?


----------



## martinos (25. März 2011)

Ich grätsche mal wieder zwischenrein zum Thema Dämpfer:
Dämpfer ging am Montag zum Service, ist heute komplettüberholt im Rahmen des normalen Jahres-Service zurückgekommen und ich hoffe, er funktioniert nun wieder sauber.

Melde mich, sobald eingebaut und getestet.

Martinos


----------



## sessantanove (26. März 2011)

Autsch und ich warte jetzt schon 14 Tage auf meinen Dämpfer :-(


----------



## Evilinside (26. März 2011)

Mir hat Scott einen neuen Dämpfer eingebaut (auch knapp 2 wo gewartet), zumindest ist eine neue Kennnummer auf dem Gehäuse. 
Lustigerweise konnte mir der Mechaniker nicht sagen ob das jetzt ein neuer Dämpfer ist oder was die bei DTSwiss jetzt eigentlich gemacht haben, erst zuhause hab ich es dann gesehen! 

Naja hauptsache es läuft... der Händler bei dem ich das Radel gekauft hab ist leider zu weit weg sonst hätte ich die in die Pflicht nehmen können! 

@Sarrois - danke für die Antwort!


----------



## iceman_183 (28. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich fahr jetzt schon lange ein Genius MC40 (von 2004 müsste das noch sein). Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf ein neues Genius oder reichen die 125mm Federweg vom alten Genius aus?? Damals galt das ja noch als All Mountain und heute wird es ja dann als sportlicher Tourer gehandelt!?!?... So ein Wirrwarr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (28. März 2011)

Transportiert hier eigentlich jemand sein Genius in dem Thule Träger  Pro Ride 591 und geht das gut???


----------



## Sarrois (28. März 2011)

iceman_183 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich fahr jetzt schon lange ein Genius MC40 (von 2004 müsste das noch sein). Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf ein neues Genius oder reichen die 125mm Federweg vom alten Genius aus?? Damals galt das ja noch als All Mountain und heute wird es ja dann als sportlicher Tourer gehandelt!?!?... So ein Wirrwarr...


 
Kommt halt darauf an was Du fährst

Ich war gestern auf der Alb und ich geb keinen von meinen 150mm mehr her


----------



## Langenfelder (28. März 2011)

ich auch nich, kannste knicken


----------



## Scotty83 (28. März 2011)

iceman_183 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich fahr jetzt schon lange ein Genius MC40 (von 2004 müsste das noch sein). Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf ein neues Genius oder reichen die 125mm Federweg vom alten Genius aus?? Damals galt das ja noch als All Mountain und heute wird es ja dann als sportlicher Tourer gehandelt!?!?... So ein Wirrwarr...



Wenn dir die 125mm reichen und die Technik zuverlässig ist, warum ein Neues?
Der andere Punkt ist, es liegen jetzt immerhin 7 Jahre zwischen deinem und dem aktuellen Genius. Da hat sich einiges getan in Material und Technik, gerade Dämpfer und Gabel würden einen Neukauf rechtfertigen. Aber an sich kann man die Frage nicht mit ja oder nein beantworten.... ich würde vorschlagen geh zu einem Händler mach eine Probefahrt.... und dann siehst du ja ob Unterschied so gravierend  ist das ein Neukauf "unumgänglich" ist.


----------



## Scotty83 (28. März 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Transportiert hier eigentlich jemand sein Genius in dem Thule Träger  Pro Ride 591 und geht das gut???



Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt kein hochwertiges Bike jenseits der 2K auf dem Dach transportieren. Denn ich hätte immer Bauchschmerzen das Rad fest genug zu montieren aber dabei die Integrität das Rahmens/Anbauteile  nicht zu verletzten. Denn gerade die heutigen Alu und Carbonrahmen reagieren doch ziemlich empfindlich auf Klemmkräfte. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das das Bike oben auf dem Dach Wind ,Steinschlägen und anderen Unwägbarkeiten ausgesetzt ist. 


Und zu deiner Reifen Frage einige Posts vorher.
Ich würde dir die ZTR Flow als Felge vorschlagen die hat eine 22,6 Maulweite und bietet somit einiges an Reserven was die Bereifung angeht.Sie passt was das Anforderungsprofil angeht hervorragend zum Genius. Ich fahr die selbst und bin absolut zufrieden.Alternative würde ich dir aus dem Hause DT Swiss noch die XR 4.2 empfehlen die hab ich vorher gefahren, mit 240s Naben ist das eine sehr leichte, robuste und vorallem zuverlässige Kombi die außerdem noch in deinem Preislimit liegt.Mein LRS brachte es auf eine Gewicht von um die 1540g und bei einem Fahrergewicht von 93kg  hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------



## posmanet (28. März 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das das Bike oben auf dem Dach Wind ,Steinschlägen und anderen Unwägbarkeiten ausgesetzt ist.



Klemmkräfte bei Carbon OK, aber:

Meine Güte! Dann darf man mit dem Genius also auch keine Abfahrt machen? (Mal im Ernst: Ob auf der Schotter-DH-Piste nicht ein kleines bisschen MEHR Steinschlag stattfindet, als auf Bundesdeutschen Straßen?) Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir dann ums Auto mehr Sorgen machen, das war mit Sicherheit in den allermeisten Fällen 1-2 Hausnummern teurer...

Wind (oh Gott!)... naja, ich will's nicht übertreiben.  Nichts für Ungut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceman_183 (28. März 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Wenn dir die 125mm reichen und die Technik zuverlässig ist, warum ein Neues?
> Der andere Punkt ist, es liegen jetzt immerhin 7 Jahre zwischen deinem und dem aktuellen Genius. Da hat sich einiges getan in Material und Technik, gerade Dämpfer und Gabel würden einen Neukauf rechtfertigen. Aber an sich kann man die Frage nicht mit ja oder nein beantworten.... ich würde vorschlagen geh zu einem Händler mach eine Probefahrt.... und dann siehst du ja ob Unterschied so gravierend  ist das ein Neukauf "unumgänglich" ist.



Das Rad ist übrigens von 2006, hab das gerade durch Zufall gefunden. Ich habe schon ne neue Gabel montiert, seit 2 Monaten im Einsatz. Das Material stimmt an sich. Ich hab neulich nur ein Genius LT probiert und ich muss sagen, dass das schon Spass macht, aber nichts desto trotz hat es zuviel Federweg für mich... Ein Genius reicht da vollkommen. Ich weiss eben jetzt nur nicht, ob man diese 3cm mehr Federweg so deutlich auf dem Trail spürt (bei uns in eher hügeligem Gelände oder auf dem Gardasee)... naja, ich glaub ich werd noch mal meinen Händler um Rat fragen


----------



## dragon-m2 (28. März 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Transportiert hier eigentlich jemand sein Genius in dem Thule Träger  Pro Ride 591 und geht das gut???



Guten Abend Gemeinde,

auch ich hatte Bedenken bezüglich der Klemmkräfte  eines "normalen" Dachträgers am Carbonrahmen (Genius 30 / 2009). Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir den Thule OutRide 561 zugelegt. Da wird nix am Rahmen geklemmt und das Bike sitzt bombenfest. Damit der Sattel nicht durch Steinschlag oder Mega-Insektentreffern beschädigt wird nehme ich in ab und verschließe den Rahmen mit einer ordinären Plastiktüte (flatterfrei befestigen!). Gabel und andere expomnierte Teile werden ebenfalls bedeckt und abgeklebt (Rohrisolierung). So kann beim unvermeidlichen Transport auf dem Autodach (kleines Auto  + Familie  ===> kein Platz) nix passieren.

Happy Trails!

PS.: Nur so nebenbei .... Genius 30, 2009 keine Probleme mit irgendwas, Dämpfer hat immer noch Top-Funktion ..... Bestes Bike ever


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. März 2011)

@iceman_183
ich hatte bis 2010 auch ein "altes" Genius MC 30 und war mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden!



2010 habe ich mich für das "neue" Genius 50 entschieden und festgestellt, dass es mit dem alten nicht zu vergleichen ist.
Für technisches Gelände ist es viel besser geeignet (Geometrie + Federweg).
Die 150mm Federweg reichen meiner Meinung nach für AM aus.
Weniger sollten es aber auch nicht sein!
Abweichend von der Serie habe ich den Lenker auf 720mm "verbreitert", den Funworks Enduro 911 LRS mit 2,5 er M/M vorne und 2,4 er BB hinten und eine KS I900 verbaut (das "Risiko" mit der Hülse gehe ich ein!).



Das Genius LT mit 180 mm bringt berab bestimmt noch mehr Spaß aber zum tourenfahren finde ich die "normale" Variante geeigneter.
PS: Ich habe den Kauf des Genius 50 keine Sekunde bereut und fahre das Bike öfters als mein 901


----------



## moe69 (29. März 2011)

Habe auch das 210er Genius 50. Finde auch, dass es ein klasse Rad ist! Habe mir gestern den Veltec V-Tow LRS bestellt. Wenn er da ist, und eingabaut, werde ich ich mal wieder ein Bildchen hochladen. 
Heute wird super Bike-Wetter! Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Sarrois (29. März 2011)

Also zu dem Dachtransport muss ich sagen,
dass ich auch kein so großer Fan davon bin,
ich fahre einen Grand Vitara und kann die 2 Genius relativ schnell verstauen, aber mit wenig Gepäck, dafür muss ich die Rückbank rausnehmen.
Ich habe aber noch einen Dachständer mit 2 Thule Pro ride 591 und
die wollte ich verwenden wenn ich z.B. nur auf die Alb oder im Umkreis von einer Autostunde(ohne Autobahn) biken gehe.

Dan wird das Auto auch innen nicht so dreckig

Für die Fahrt in die Provence kommen dann die Räder ins Auto und das Gepäck auf das Dach in die Box.

Jetzt sieht es aber aus, daß sich der Rahmen vom genius nicht so gut klemmen lässt, daher wollt ich fragen, ob jemand sein genius in dem Thule 591 transportiert un´d, ob das gut funzt??

@Scotty,

das mit dem LRS geh ich mir mal bei unserem Laufradbauer vor Ort anschauen und höre mal was der sagt


----------



## sun909 (29. März 2011)

Hi,
zum alten Genius:

Reicht mit 140er Gabel völlig aus und hat noch den guten Sorgenfreien Dämpfer!

Mich hat im Vergleich am Gardasee das Genius 50 nicht überzeugt, war mir hinten zu weich und Federweg, na ja, habe da keinen grossen Unterschied gespürt...

Kauf dir einen guten LRS und freu dich an deinem Sorglosrad, der neue Dämpfer zickt ja doch ziemlich rum.


Felgen: eine DT 4.2 ist eine CC Felge und NICHT für 2.4er Reifen geeignet und auch nicht mit der Flow vergleichbar. Und reißt auch gerne im Felgenbett.

Für ein AM unter artgerechter Haltung dann die Flow, mehr im Laufradforum
...

Gruesse


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. März 2011)

@sun909,
gerade der Aluminium-Hinterbau *"hat mich"* am neuen Genius überzeugt!

Die Karbonvariante kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ich fahre das Genius bei 75kg Körpergewicht mit 20 Bar in der Positiv und 16 Bar in der Negativ Kammer (Einstellung laut Tabelle für 65 kg).
Damit hab ich ca. 25-30% Sag (bei vollem Federweg).

Ich finde auch, daß man die 3cm mehr Federweg deutlich (positiv) spürt.

Außerdem hatte ich bis heute (Bike im May 2010 gekauft) noch keine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.


----------



## sun909 (29. März 2011)

Tja,
ich habe mit vollem Rucksack eher 90kg 

Wird sicherlich auch daran liegen, ich bezog mich allerdings auch jeweils auf Alu.

Beim Dämpfer scheinen (!) halt mehr Probleme aufzutauchen.

Schönen Gruss und viel Spass mit dem Genius, das Konzept finde ich nach wie vor Klasse!


----------



## sessantanove (30. März 2011)

Also noch zur Info mein Dämpfer ist jetzt auch wieder zurück, und das hat solange gedauert weil beim Service Point die Teile gefehlt hatten.


----------



## Sarrois (1. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,
hier mal ein Bildchen von meinem neuen Bike nach erfolgreicher Trailabfahrt

Wie habt Ihr eigentlich die Problematik zwecks verstellbarer sattelstütze gelöst??
Da es ja leider nix passendes gibt und auch keine Reduzierhülse verwendet werden darf, was macht man da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessantanove (1. April 2011)

So mein Bike ist wieder komplett und geht in ein paar Stunden auf Tour... 

verstellbare Sattelstütze??? wer braucht das schon entweder Schraube oder Schnellspanner lösen und Sattel runter. und man hat unheimlich Gewicht eingespart.


----------



## webep (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

möchte mein knapp 80 km (wie neu) auf Waldwegen und Asphalt gefahrenes Genius 40 (Kaufdatum 8/2010, NP 2795,-).
War von meinem Genius MC umgestiegen, fahre praktisch aber nur noch mein Scott Spark. (Bin wohl einfach zu alt geworden für die wilden Sachen.)

Das Rad ist extrem vielseitig. 
Mich hat die Twinloc-Funktion fasziniert - ein Klick und man fährt ein Hardtail (Dämpfer und Gabel sind blockiert).
Im Test (http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2769) ist es besser (da steifer) als das Genius 30 aus Carbon abgeschnitten. 

Preisvorstellung VB 2090,-


----------



## Scotty83 (1. April 2011)

webep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mein knapp 80 km (wie neu) auf Waldwegen und Asphalt gefahrenes Genius 40 (Kaufdatum 8/2010, NP 2795,-).
> War von meinem Genius MC umgestiegen, fahre praktisch aber nur noch mein Scott Spark. (Bin wohl einfach zu alt geworden für die wilden Sachen.)
> ...




Bitte nicht den Thread zumüllen und dort Posten wo es hingehört   ----> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/
Die Suchfunktion ist so einfach zu benutzen.


----------



## Faltreifen (7. April 2011)

Hi leute! Weiß jemand zufällig etwas über den DT SWISS XR35 Laufradsatz des Genius 30? Ich kann  nirgends etwas über ihn finden. Mir scheint als währe er nur für diese  Scott-Reihe gebaut worden. Oder ist das ein DT Swiss Laufradsatz mit  anderen Labeln? Wie sind die Räder mit anderen zu vergleichen? Wie schwer sind die, halten die ein bischen was aus oder  muss ich mir zu dem neuen Rad noch nen neuen Laufradsatz kaufen?


----------



## Bunkerhorst (7. April 2011)

Hatte diesbezüglich DT mal ´ne Mail geschrieben. Bin aber gerade nicht zu hause, heute Abend kann ich Infos liefern.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (7. April 2011)

Die Laufradsätze XR-25 und XR-35 wurden speziell auf den Wunsch von SCOTT gebaut.

XR-25: 465d Felge / 370er Naben / Champion 1.8mm Speichen / Gewicht: 1'880g
XR-35: 465d Felge / 370er Nabern / Supercomp Speichen / Gewicht: 1'890g


Die Laufradsätze sind eine günstigere Version unserer X1800 Laufräder (günstigere Felge / Naben). Bisherher haben wir aus dem Markt nur gute Rückmeldungen dieser Laufräder.
Wenn sie sich für eines der Genius Bikes entscheiden, wünsche ich jetzt schon viel Spass mit den Laufrädern.


----------



## Faltreifen (7. April 2011)

Na das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sarrois (8. April 2011)

sessantanove schrieb:


> So mein Bike ist wieder komplett und geht in ein paar Stunden auf Tour...
> 
> verstellbare Sattelstütze??? wer braucht das schon entweder Schraube oder Schnellspanner lösen und Sattel runter. und man hat unheimlich Gewicht eingespart.


 
Jo das kann ich auch, funzt sogar während der Fahrt,
mit der Hand Schnellspanner auf, mit dem Knie schließen

Will aber trotzdem wissen, ob hier jemand ne verstellbare Sattelsstütze hat und wie er das gelöst hat mit der Reduzierhülse

Ah,
und weiß zufällig noch jemand die Leitungslängen für die Bremsen vorn und hinten??


----------



## windchill (8. April 2011)

Hab eine 15cm lange Reduzierhülse drin. Sollte hoffentlich halten. Kann mir immernoch nicht vorstellen, wie eine Reduzierhülse eine höhere Last für den Rahmen darstellen soll im Vergleich zu einer gleich weit reingesteckten 34,9mm Sattelstütze. 

Leitungslänge hinten ist bei mir ca. 155cm bei Größe M und Alurahmen. 

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ein 20er Kettenblatt vorn geht auch zu montieren (von Mountain Goat). Allerdings musste ich bei mir dann ein wenig von der Montageplatte des Umwerfers wegfeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (8. April 2011)

windchill schrieb:


> Hab eine 15cm lange Reduzierhülse drin. Sollte hoffentlich halten. Kann mir immernoch nicht vorstellen, wie eine Reduzierhülse eine höhere Last für den Rahmen darstellen soll im Vergleich zu einer gleich weit reingesteckten 34,9mm Sattelstütze.
> 
> Leitungslänge hinten ist bei mir ca. 155cm bei Größe M und Alurahmen.
> 
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ein 20er Kettenblatt vorn geht auch zu montieren (von Mountain Goat). Allerdings musste ich bei mir dann ein wenig von der Montageplatte des Umwerfers wegfeilen.


 
Dankeschön,

wo krieg ich so ne Reduzirhülse her??


----------



## godsey (8. April 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Dankeschön,
> 
> wo krieg ich so ne Reduzierhülse her??



Ich würde es lassen. Mein Rahmen ist nach Verwendung einer solchen Hülse am Sattelrohr gebrochen. Scott machte die Reduzierhülse dafür verantwortlich und lehnte die Garantie ab. Erst nach langem Gezerre bekam ich kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen vom Händler.

Jetzt fahre ich mit der normalen Sattelstütze von Scott und finde es zum 
Mein nächstes Rad ist auf jeden Fall eines mit einem gebräuchlichen Sattelstützenmaß...


----------



## Günni0808 (8. April 2011)

Ich habe die Reduzierhülse, genauso wie die Variostütze, direkt für mein 2009 Genius 40 bei meinem freundlichen Scotthändler erworben. Bis heute keine Probs. Allerdings hab ich bereits den Rahmen mit dem vorderen Ausschnitt zur Sattelklemmung. Sollten ich dennoch irgendwann Probs bekommen, hat der Händler das Problem und nicht ich. Denn der hätte sie ja garnicht für diese Bike verkaufen dürfen. Manchmal ist es vllt. doch besser, direkt vor Ort zu kaufen. Gleichzeitig ist zu erwähnen, dass das Randsom von 2008 glaube ich, direkt mit Reduzierhülse und Variostütze bestellbar war. 

LG

Günni


----------



## Sarrois (8. April 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich würde es lassen. Mein Rahmen ist nach Verwendung einer solchen Hülse am Sattelrohr gebrochen. Scott machte die Reduzierhülse dafür verantwortlich und lehnte die Garantie ab. Erst nach langem Gezerre bekam ich kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen vom Händler.
> 
> Jetzt fahre ich mit der normalen Sattelstütze von Scott und finde es zum
> Mein nächstes Rad ist auf jeden Fall eines mit einem gebräuchlichen Sattelstützenmaß...


 
Hast Du gemaldet, daß Du mit Reduzierhülse gefahren bist,
oder haben die das spitz gekriegt

Und wie lang war die Hülse??

Beim Liteville ist die ja mit 120mm freigegeben,
aber ein Liteville hat mein Bruder und ich kann mir nicht helfen,
auch wenn das Bike noch so klasse ist,
es sieht einfach ein bischen hom......se... ell aus


----------



## windchill (8. April 2011)

Die Reduzierhülse habe ich in einem der Ladengeschäfte von denen hier gekauft.


----------



## godsey (9. April 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hast Du gemaldet, daß Du mit Reduzierhülse gefahren bist,
> oder haben die das spitz gekriegt
> 
> Und wie lang war die Hülse??
> ...



Meine Hülse war die 100mm Extralite aus Plastik. Die Länge entsprach genau der Mindesteinstecktiefe der Originalstütze.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt aber immer noch nicht verstanden worin bezüglich der Belastung ein Unterschied zwischen Originalstütze und Reduzierhülse sein soll.

Erschreckend, wie wenig sich die Scotthändler mit Ihrem eigenen Produkt auskennen, wenn die trotz eindeutigem Verbot von Scott solche Stützen verkaufen.

Das LT hat übrigens 31,6mm und ab Werk eine absenkbare Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (9. April 2011)

So mal eine Frage in die Runde.

Was für Reifen fahrt ihr auf eurem Genius und vorallem welche Breite?

Weil ich gerade bisschen rum experimentiere im Flachland fahr ich meistens Rocket Ron in 2,25 mit denen bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden. In den Bergen meist Nobby Nic in 2,25. Wie ist eigentlich der Fat Albert im Vergleich? 
Die andere Frage was bekomme ich hinten maximal für Reifen rein 2,4 Nobby Nic geht denke ich noch aber der Fat Albert dürfte schon nicht mehr passen oder? Bekomme ich auch die 2,4 Rocket Ron in den Hinterbau ohne das etwas schleift?
Welcher Reifen bieten den meisten Seitenhalt? Hier bin ich an Erfahrungswerten interessiert die Hersteller schreiben ja immer viel.


----------



## cubisti (9. April 2011)

bin alles schon gefahren RR mit 2.25 beim 24 h Rennen 
RR 2.4 so für jeden Tag und mehr Grip und Sicherheit als 2.25 .
und leichtes schleifenmanchmal am Hinterbau aber alles sorgfältig abgeklebt.
Und jetzt FA 2.4 und das ist der Hammer was Sicherheit und Spass angeht.
Viel platz ist natürlich ni aber geht.
Alles Tubless mit No Stans milch auf Crossmax ST.

Gruss


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2011)

front 2,4 Fetten Albert und hinten eine 2,5er dicke Betty, spurtreue und Bremsen genial, mit nicht einen Platten, alles mit Schlauch und schei$$ auf gewicht ich will Gripp. Platz ist da hinten wenig, werd aber demnächst auch hinten einen fetten Albert montieren die betty is abgefahren


----------



## peterhacke (10. April 2011)

Moin, Moin,


Also ich bin lange mit den Nobby Nic in 2,25 zurecht gekommen, allerdings hatte ich immer wieder das Gefühl auf engen und schnellen Trails über das VR zu schieben. Später hab ich dann am VR einen 2,4 Fat Albert montiert. Damit klebt das Genius auf den Trails. Rocked Ron ist nichts für mich, ich geh' ja auch nicht mit Ballettschläppchen wandern 

Einen schönen Sonntag, hoffentlich auf'm Bike,

Peter





Scotty83 schrieb:


> So mal eine Frage in die Runde.
> 
> Was für Reifen fahrt ihr auf eurem Genius und vorallem welche Breite?
> 
> ...


----------



## moe69 (10. April 2011)

Hi,

ich bin die ganze Zeit Nobby Nic 2,25 vorne und hinten gefahren. Über den Herbst/Winter letzten Jahres dann auf FatAlbert 2.4 umgestiegen. Seit 1 Woche habe ich wieder die Nobbies drauf, aber ich muss sagen, so direkt im Vergleich hat der FatAlbert dann doch einfach mit seiner Breite den besseren Grip, vor allem in den Kurven. Ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob FatAlbert oder Nobby in 2.4 weiss ich nicht genau. 
Das einzig negative an dem Albert in 2.4 ist - auf Asphalt bremst er halt schon ein wenig meiner Meinung nach.
Ich werde jetzt einmal die Kombi vorne FatAlbert 2.4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2.25 ausprobieren.


----------



## Scotty83 (10. April 2011)

Danke für die informativen Antworten dann werde ich mal den Fat Albert ausprobieren Ich hatte halt immer gedacht das der in 2,4 im Hinterbau Probleme machen würde und schleift.


----------



## dib (14. April 2011)

Hallo, 
mittlerweile bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Genius 50 2009.
Am Hinterbau habe ich mir leider eine dieser ich nenn sie mal "Lagerabdeckungen" abgerissen.




Die Teile liegen an alle Lagerpunkten





Weis jemand wo ich die dinger möglichst Blau eloxiert bestellen kann?

Btw.... am Traclockhebel ist auch noch eine Rot eloxierte Schraube drauf, woher bekomme ich die denn (wenn´s sowas gibt) in Blau? 

Danke schonmal ....
Dirk


----------



## Scotty83 (14. April 2011)

Willkommen im Club die Schraube bekommst du so nicht. Das ist eine M5 mit einem Kopfdurchmesser von 16mm.

Ich habe die hier bestellt.
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p17_TRL.html


Und zwar eine M6X15 und habe das Gewinde auf M5 geschnitten.

Sieht dann so aus





Ansonsten kannst du die Schraube bei Scott(über Händler) allerdings nur als Set erwerben...siehe Bild. 





Kosten ich glaub 25 Euro oder den Kompletten Genius Hinterbau Lagersatz für 140 Euro. Ist dann aber nicht eloxiert und ich denke da das vorlackiert/eloxiert?? ist, wird es sicher nicht so einfach werden es in der Wunschfarbe eloxieren zu lassen.


----------



## Christer (15. April 2011)

Hallo godsey, 



godsey schrieb:


> Ich würde es lassen. Mein Rahmen ist nach Verwendung einer solchen Hülse am Sattelrohr gebrochen. Scott machte die Reduzierhülse dafür verantwortlich und lehnte die Garantie ab. Erst nach langem Gezerre bekam ich kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen vom Händler.



Wie ist denn die Sache bei dir jetzt genau ausgegangen? Hast Du von Scott kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen bekommen oder von deinem Händler? 

In der aktuellen "bike" steht übrigens das die Firma Scott auf Platz 1 im Bereich von Garantieleistungen ist. 


Weiß jemand von euch wie lange die Garantiezeit bei Scott für den Dämpfer ist? Auch 5 Jahre wie bei den Rahmen?


----------



## dib (15. April 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du die Schraube bei Scott(über Händler) allerdings nur als Set erwerben...siehe Bild.



Oha, das Bild öffnet mir die Augen.... ich dachte da sind überall nur solche Kappen drauf. 
Dann werde ich wohl die abgerissene Kappe mittig aufbohren, mit Fase versehen und mit Senkkopfschraube eindrehen vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme die abgerissene Schraube aus dem Bolzen.
Ansonsten wird´s wohl teuer ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (15. April 2011)

Ich würde dir empfehlen wie angegeben eine Schraube in der Wunschfarbe zu bestellen und sie auf das M5 Gewinde runter zudrehen alles andere ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich von Erfolg gekrönt. 

Um das abgebrochene Stück herauszubekommen, den Bolzen/Achse ausbauen. Im Wasserkocher Wasser erhitzen und die Achse reinpacken und 2-3 Minuten warten dann ein schmalen Schraubenzieher nehmen und mit Druck gegen das abgebrochene Stück raus drehen.


----------



## dib (15. April 2011)

So, ERFOLG! 
Nach ausbau des Bolzens habe ich mir einen kleinen alten schraubendreher "scharf" geschliffen und mit sanften Gummihammerschlägen in das Alu der abgerissenen Schraube getrieben, so konnte ich das abgerissen Stück einfach rausdrehen.

Den rest habe ich jetzt erstmal so gemacht wie ich das schon vorher beschrieben hatte, sogar mit blauer M5 Senkkopf aluschraube aus der Grabbelkiste. 

So sieht das jetzt aus 




Danke Scotty, das Du mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht hast.


----------



## Langenfelder (17. April 2011)

echt stylisch


----------



## MTBiene (19. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich auch lange mit dem Thema versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze fÃ¼r mein Scott Genius LTD 2010 rumgemacht habe kann ich berichten, dass Scott selber jetzt eine ReduzierhÃ¼lse anbietet, mit der die Garantie fÃ¼r den Carbonrahmen erhalten bleibt. Kostet allerdings (zumindest bei meinem HÃ¤ndler) â¬60,-. Das Ding ist gerade auf dem Postweg zu mir - werde bei Gelegenheit mal berichten.


----------



## alpenmilch (19. April 2011)

Servus MTBiene,

das sind mal richtig gute Neuigkeiten - vielen Dank dafür... 

Alpenmilch


----------



## Pure-Power (19. April 2011)

Hallo Genius Fahrer!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Trac-Loc Hebel an meinem Genius 10 von 2009 (ohne Gabelansteuerung).

Wenn ich den Hebel in der 3. Stellung habe (also blockiert) und 1 mal den Release Hebel drücke, dann springt der Hebel sofort auf Stellung 1 (also 150mm Mode).

Müsste der Hebel nicht immer nur um eine Position zurückspringen?

Wenn ich in Position 2 bin (95mm) und drücke release springt er auch in den 150mm Mode.

Spannung vom Zug müsste passen die verschiedenen Dämpferstufen funktionieren spürbar!

An was kann das liegen?

Danke für eure Antworten
Frank


----------



## Langenfelder (20. April 2011)

keine Ahnung ist bei mit aber genau so und stört mich nich


----------



## alpenmilch (20. April 2011)

Servus Genius-Gemeinde,

ich versuche mich seit geraumer Zeit am Setup meines Equalizers zu spielen. Generell will ich das Setup in Richtung "sportlich, straff" abstimmen.
Im Handbuch wird auf eine Sofware verwiesen: Genius Setup Utility. Diese
soll im Supportbereich der Scott-HP zu finden sein. Entweder bin ich mit
Blindheit geschlagen oder die Software ist dort nicht mehr verfügbar.

Hat von euch jemand das gute Stück auf seinem Rechner vorliegen oder kann mir den link nennen?

Danke im Voraus

alpenmilch


----------



## Bunkerhorst (20. April 2011)

Sagt mal kennt ihr auch das Problem, dass unter ungünstigen Umständen die Kette so vom Kettenblatt springt, dass man sie nicht mehr (werkezuglos bzw. ohne Gewalt) drauf bekommt, da der Platz zwischen Umwerfer und kleinstem Blatt zu klein ist? Mich nervt das tierisch. Zwar erst zweimal passiert, aber damit war im Endeffekt immer die Tour gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sofajazz (20. April 2011)

Bunkerhorst schrieb:


> Sagt mal kennt ihr auch das Problem, dass unter ungünstigen Umständen die Kette so vom Kettenblatt springt, dass man sie nicht mehr (werkezuglos bzw. ohne Gewalt) drauf bekommt, da der Platz zwischen Umwerfer und kleinstem Blatt zu klein ist? Mich nervt das tierisch. Zwar erst zweimal passiert, aber damit war im Endeffekt immer die Tour gelaufen.



Das hatte ich auch zwei mal in den ersten Wochen. Da ist zwar so ein kleiner Stopper der das verhindern soll, scheint aber nicht zu klappen.
Hab dann relativ bald eine SLX 2-fach kurbel mit shiftguide montiert. Jetzt ist ruhe


----------



## Langenfelder (20. April 2011)

passiert mir immer bei ruppigen DH mit Wurzelteppich 

hab dann ein Kettenschloss montiert damit ich die Kette da wieder raus bekomme.


----------



## Günni0808 (20. April 2011)

Die Kette gehört ja auch mindestens aufs zweite vordere Blatt beim downhill etc. Dann kann das nicht passieren und die Kette schlägt dann auch nicht so. Ich habs auch mal vergessen und prombt hat sie sich zwischen der Nase und dem kleinen Blatt verfangen. Es half auch nur noch des Kettenschloss zu öffnen.


----------



## martinos (21. April 2011)

übrigens: mein Bike läuft seit einer Woche wieder. Der Dämpfer kam nach 4 Tagen wieder beim Händler an, allerdings hat die Fox-Gabel ewig gedauert, bis diese vom Kundendienst zurückkam. Scheinbar sind vier Wochen bei Gabeln wohl Standard, das hat mir aber keiner gesagt. 

Bis auf die verlorenen Bremsbeläge ist somit an meinem Bike wieder alles in Ordnung. Die Gabel geht spürbar leichter, aber ich hab das Gefühl als würde diese trotz relativ hohem Druck (130 psi bei 90 KG Lebendgewicht) noch zu stark einfedern. Wie viel Druck habt ihr denn in der Fox-Federgabel drin?


----------



## windchill (21. April 2011)

@ Alpenmilch

Zum Setup Programm: Das gibt es hier. Allerdings funktioniert es bei vielen Leuten hier nicht.

Die Kette ist mir bisher glücklicherweise noch nie abgesprungen vom kleinsten Kettenblatt. Dabei hab ich sogar etwas von der Umwerferplatte weggefeilt wegen dem jetzt montierten 20er Blatt. Werd aber wahrscheinlich noch ein K-Edge ACS montieren, da ich mit dem 20er Blatt dann doch 2-3 Chainsucks hatte.

@MTBiene

Das ist natürlich eine tolle Nachricht. Auf der Scott Seite hab ich keine Reduzierhülse gefunden. Hat Dich Dein Händler darauf aufmerksam gemacht?

@martinos

Meine Fox sackt auch ein. Mittlerweile bei Temperaturen von unter 13 Grad. Bei höheren Temperaturen reichen mir ca. 65-70psi bei ca. 80kg inkl. Kleidung u. Rucksack. Bei 130psi müsstest Du mehr als 120kg wiegen laut Fox Angaben. Da ist was nicht in Ordnung. Aber eine Gabel soll bei starken Belastungen/Sprüngen ja auch den Federweg fast vollständig nutzen.


----------



## MTBiene (21. April 2011)

Ja - die Info hatte ich vom Händler. Hülse kam gestern bei mir an. Allerdings steht "Ransom" und "only for Maverick Speedball seatpost" drauf. Aber mein Händler hat mir gerade nochmal schriftlich bestätigt, dass Scott die jetzt auch für das Genius Carbon freigegeben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (21. April 2011)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Die Kette gehört ja auch mindestens aufs zweite vordere Blatt beim downhill etc. Dann kann das nicht passieren und die Kette bla bla bla .


 

die is immer aufem mittleren Blatt und auf dem mittleren Ritzel du Schlaubi, ich sag ja auch nur das sie bei ruppigen DH abspringt und auch nicht immer. Vieleicht bin ich zu schnell, mach zu viele kleine sprünge oder ich kann einfach nicht fahren


----------



## moe69 (22. April 2011)

hallo zusammen!
ich würde meinen tc equalizer dämpfer meines scott genius 50 /2010 weicher einstellen. irgendwie habe ich das gefühl ich nutze nur die hälfte des gesamten federwegs.

weiss jemnad wie lange der kolben ist, wenn er voll ausgefahren ist?
oder kann ich das irgendwie selbst nachschauen? (einfach druck aus allen kammern lassen?)

ich wiege 100 kg und habe den dämpfer eigentlich immer mit maximaldruck befühlt. ich habe es auch schon mit weniger druck versucht, dann ist im full travel mode natürlich alles etwas weicher, aber im traction mode habe ich dann kein federweg mehr, da wenn ich mich auf das bike setze es schon komplett nach unten sackt bis es die "95mm" federweg erreicht hat.

hat jemand auch das gefühl nicht den vollen federweg nutzen zu können?


----------



## windchill (23. April 2011)

Voilà. Da muss man ein wenig rumspielen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## moe69 (23. April 2011)

danke windchill,

hab ich mir es doch gedacht. der kolben ist wirklich nicht sehr lang. muss ich wohl auch etwas mit den luftdrücken rumexperimentieren.


----------



## Nummer1 (24. April 2011)

Hi Leutz

1. Problem 
Ich fahre mein Genius 40 /2009 schon die 2. Saison. Jetzt kann ich beim Equalizer 2 Dämpfer den Lockout nicht mehr nutzen. Der Hebel am Lenker  lässt sich nicht mehr nach oben drücken. Was ist das Problem? Kennt ihr das ? 

2. Problem
.. ich habe jetzt schon die 4. Pumpe (!) . Immer reisst der Ventilanschluss ab. Bzw. ist einmal der Schlauch geplatzt ! Jetzt kommt die neue Pumpe mit gelben Ziffernblatt und grösserem Rädchen daher. Mal sehen was die bringt. Wieviel Pumpen habt ihr schon verschliessen?

Grüsse


----------



## moe69 (24. April 2011)

Hi Nummer1,

guck mal ob dir das was bringt.
http://im-genius.blogspot.com/2010/09/twinlock-hebel-und-equalizer-2-setup.html
Vielleicht musst du einfach die Spannung am Seilzug erhöhen.

Ich habe mein Bike ca. erst ein halbes Jahr Genius 50/2010.
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probs mit dem Rad *daumendrück*


----------



## aragon20 (27. April 2011)

Hi @ all
Ich bin neu hier und möchte mir gerne diese Woche ein Scott Genius kaufen. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher für welches ich mich entscheiden soll. Mein Geldbeutel erlaubt mir bis zum Genius 30 zu gehen, aber die Frage ist, ob es große Vorteile gegenüber dem 40er oder sogar 50er hat? Welches würdet ihr kaufen? Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen das 2011er Ghost Amr 5700 gekauft. Da ich jetzt aber recht günstig an die Modelle von Scott komme, verkaufe ich das Ghost wieder, weil ich denke mit Scott, egal ob 50, 40 oder 30, habe ich das bessere Rad! Gebt ihr mir da recht? 
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Bunkerhorst (27. April 2011)

Die Frage beantwort nur ´ne Probefahrt. Hier kann dir keiner pauschal ´ne Antwort geben. So unzufrieden mit dem Ghost?


----------



## godsey (27. April 2011)

aragon20 schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> Ich bin neu hier und möchte mir gerne diese Woche ein Scott Genius kaufen. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher für welches ich mich entscheiden soll. Mein Geldbeutel erlaubt mir bis zum Genius 30 zu gehen, aber die Frage ist, ob es große Vorteile gegenüber dem 40er oder sogar 50er hat? Welches würdet ihr kaufen? Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen das 2011er Ghost Amr 5700 gekauft. Da ich jetzt aber recht günstig an die Modelle von Scott komme, verkaufe ich das Ghost wieder, weil ich denke mit Scott, egal ob 50, 40 oder 30, habe ich das bessere Rad! Gebt ihr mir da recht?
> Danke für die Antworten



In irgendeiner BikeBravo wurde der Carbonrahmen mal mit dem Carbonteil verglichen. Dabei schnitt das Aluteil besser ab. Leider kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen wann und wo der Test erschien. 

Das 30er hat natürlich die bessere Ausstattung, allein deshalb würde ich es vorziehen. 

Denn bei meinem 40er musste ich schon erneuern:

- Rahmen (Gewährleistung)
- Laufräder (Naben auf Gewährleistung)
- Kurbel (tretlager auf Gewährleistung)
- Bremse komplett (Juicy7 bergab überfordert)

Die Fox-Gabel und der Dämpfer waren bisher unauffällig und begeistern nach wie vor. Wobei ich irgendwann noch ne Gabel mit Remote nachrüsten werde, den Twinlockhebel habe ich schon. 

Das Rad ist geil, auf Scott als Firma gebe ich nichts. Um meinen Rahmen ersetzt zu bekommen, musste ich erheblichen Druck ausüben.


----------



## aragon20 (27. April 2011)

Mit dem Ghost bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber wie schon erwähnt, ich bekomm die Scott Modelle sehr günstig und mir wurde mal gesagt das wären die besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aragon20 (27. April 2011)

Denn bei meinem 40er musste ich schon erneuern:

- Rahmen (Gewährleistung)
- Laufräder (Naben auf Gewährleistung)
- Kurbel (tretlager auf Gewährleistung)
- Bremse komplett (Juicy7 bergab überfordert)


Warum musstest du denn schon so viel erneuern? Das hört sich ja nicht sehr zuverlässig an...


----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2011)

ich hab ein 30er aus 2009, ( Plastikrahmen ) null probleme mit dem Rahmen, Laufräder und Kurbel. Bei der Bremse hab ich ne Elexwasweisichwas R drauf, die beist recht gut. Nur musste der Dämfer ein mal weg, die Kolbenstange war nach zwei Jahren zu sehn.

ich würd mir so ein geiles teil noch mal kaufen


----------



## moe69 (27. April 2011)

hi,

ich hab ein genius 50 / 2010 und bin auch total zufrieden. für das 40er bzw 30er hat das geld dann aber nicht mehr gereicht 

wenn, dann würde ich mir ein 30er holen. das 40er hat nur bessere anbauteile, die man bei defekt dann eh aufbessern könnte. deshalb hat es das 50er für mich auch getan. beim 30er hast du dann halt carbon.
den test mit gegenüberstellung von carbon/alu aus der bikebravo hatte ich auch gelesen. weiss nicht mehr welche ausgabe. was so gut bewertet worden ist von der aluversion ist der hinterbau. dieser sollte viel steifer sein als die carbon variante.

nebenbei, heute habe ich meine neue old-school race face deus xc kurbel montiert 

guckt mal!







ja, jetzt muss ich die kassette immer polieren weil die kurbel so glänzt


----------



## JackM (27. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,
meine Freundin fährt auch ein Genius 50 von 2010. Soweit ein tolles und variables Rad, was allerdings nervt ist die Geräuschbildung und Vibration der hinteren Avid Elixir Bremse. Scott hatte bereits eine andere Bremsscheibe zur Verfügung gestellt (ohne Aussparungen), dadurch wurde es etwas besser, aber ging nicht ganz weg. 
-> Hat(te) jemand mit dem selben Problem zu kämpfen? Oder hat jemand z.b. Tips bzgl. passenderen Bremsbelägen? Momentan sind die Standard Avid Beläge drauf (sollten organisch sein).

Gruß & danke
 Florian


----------



## godsey (27. April 2011)

aragon20 schrieb:


> Denn bei meinem 40er musste ich schon erneuern:
> 
> - Rahmen (Gewährleistung)
> - Laufräder (Naben auf Gewährleistung)
> ...



Rahmen ist gebrochen; Tretlager war laut und hatte Spiel, Hinterradnabe war gleich zweimal kaputt. Für die Bremse war ich wohl zu schwer, oder ich habe eine zu schlechte Bremstechnik. 

Für das Geld was ich jetzt ausgegeben habe, hätte ich auch ein 20er oder vielleicht ein 10er bekommen. Aber so konnte ich bestimmen was ich anbaue, was ja auch nicht schlecht ist. 

Allerdings fahre ich auch eher ruppige Sachen und nutze die Möglichkeiten des Bikes voll aus. Waldautobahn kommt so gut wie nie vor. Daß da was kaputt geht ist normal.


----------



## el presidente69 (27. April 2011)

Godsey, hast du nicht das Ding komplett zweckentfremdend aufgebaut gehabt? Dann darfst nicht den Hersteller dafür verantwortlich machen...


----------



## StullY (27. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe die Elixir CR und bin mit der zufrieden. Vielleicht mal eine von Trickstuff draufnehmen oder die Bremse neu zentrieren: Postmounthalterung lockern, Bremse ziehen, Belag zentriert sich automatisch, dann wieder die gelockerten Schrauben anziehen (Drehmoment selbstverständlich beachten! ). Vielleicht sind die Bremsscheiben auch ein bisschen krumm, nach Stürzen oder veritablen Ästen, die sich in die Laufräder verirren, könnten die eiern. 


VG

Stully


----------



## Christer (27. April 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Für das Geld was ich jetzt ausgegeben habe, hätte ich auch ein 20er oder vielleicht ein 10er bekommen. Aber so konnte ich bestimmen was ich anbaue, was ja auch nicht schlecht ist.



Nach deiner Berechnung musst Du ja ca. 2000 Euro zusätzlich in dein Genius 40 gesteckt haben. Welche Teile hast Du denn alle ausgetauscht, dass Du auf diese Summe kommst?

Waren die von dir weiter oben aufgeführten defekten Parts alle original Teile die Scott verbaut hat, oder waren das deine von dir ausgetauschten Parts?


----------



## godsey (27. April 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Nach deiner Berechnung musst Du ja ca. 2000 Euro zusätzlich in dein Genius 40 gesteckt haben. Welche Teile hast Du denn alle ausgetauscht, dass Du auf diese Summe kommst?


Nö, ich habe keine 2000 Euro zusätzlich investiert... Aber so groß ist der Unterschied zwischen 40 und 20 ja auch nicht. Im Augenblick habe ich einen Fulcrum 0 Laufradsatz und eine Avid CR Carbon dran. Kurbel ist aktuell eine simple Deore, weil ich unbedingt eine schwarze wollte. Da ich gerne was netteres hätte, rede ich mir gerade die Noir schön 


Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Waren die von dir weiter oben aufgeführten defekten Parts alle original Teile die Scott verbaut hat, oder waren das deine von dir ausgetauschten Parts?


Die Teile die von mir unverschuldet kaputt gingen waren Originalausstattung. Die Ausstattung des 40er ist ab Werk halt recht einfach... 


elpresidente schrieb:


> Godsey, hast du nicht das Ding komplett zweckentfremdend aufgebaut gehabt? Dann darfst nicht den Hersteller dafür verantwortlich machen...


Ich hab gar nix umgebaut. Ich hatte lediglich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze drin. Zunächst wollte Scott den gebrochenen Rahmen deshalb nicht ersetzen. Aber nachdem ich etwas Druck gemacht habe, gings dann doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (28. April 2011)

Jetzt mal ne hoffentlich nicht zu blöde Frage

Wenn ich ne Reduzierhülse einbaue, wo soll dann der Schlitz der Reduzierhülse im Bezug auf den Schlitz im Rahmen sein??


----------



## alpenmilch (28. April 2011)

Ich finde die Frage eigentlich ganz gut... nach meinem Verständnis des Problems würde ich empfehlen die Schlitze kongruent zu legen, also aufeinander liegend. 
Die Klemmkräfte können so ungehindert übertragen werden und der nötige Kraftfluss wird nicht durch die Reibungskräfte der Hülse gemindert.

Hoffe die Erklärung ist einigermaßen schlüssig.


----------



## godsey (28. April 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne hoffentlich nicht zu blöde Frage
> 
> Wenn ich ne Reduzierhülse einbaue, wo soll dann der Schlitz der Reduzierhülse im Bezug auf den Schlitz im Rahmen sein??



Ich stimme dem Vorredner zu, würde mir das mit der Hülse noch mal überlegen. Scott gibt dafür keine Freigabe.


----------



## alpenmilch (28. April 2011)

"...dass Scott selber jetzt eine Reduzierhülse anbietet, mit der die  Garantie für den Carbonrahmen erhalten bleibt. Kostet allerdings  (zumindest bei meinem Händler) 60,-..."

MTBiene hatte hierzu ein thread


----------



## Sarrois (28. April 2011)

alpenmilch schrieb:


> "...dass Scott selber jetzt eine Reduzierhülse anbietet, mit der die Garantie für den Carbonrahmen erhalten bleibt. Kostet allerdings (zumindest bei meinem Händler) 60,-..."
> 
> MTBiene hatte hierzu ein thread


 
Danke Euch beiden für die Antworten,
ich verbaue jetzt mal meine 150mm Hülse und besorg mir beim freundlichen die freigegebene Hülse dem lieben Frieden willen


----------



## moe69 (28. April 2011)

hat jemand ein bild von der hülse, oder kann sie mal verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godsey (28. April 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein bild von der hülse, oder kann sie mal verlinken?



Ich habe gerade mit einem Scotthändler telefoniert, der wusste noch von nichts. Aber er macht sich schlau und meldet sich wieder bei mir.


----------



## Sarrois (28. April 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit einem Scotthändler telefoniert, der wusste noch von nichts. Aber er macht sich schlau und meldet sich wieder bei mir.


 
Hi,

Du sagst ja das Du Dein Genius ganz schön rannimmst
Was wiegst Du eigentlich, wenn ich fragen darf,
nur wegen Deinem Ärger mit dem Rahmenbruch

Und noch ne Frage,
ich hab bei meinem Genius 50 ja die original Shimanokurbel verbaut mit einem 73er Innenlager.
Welches Lager brauch ich da, bzw. welcher Standart fürn ne Sram X9 oder Truvativ Noir?


----------



## godsey (28. April 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du sagst ja das Du Dein Genius ganz schön rannimmst
> Was wiegst Du eigentlich, wenn ich fragen darf,
> ...



Fahrfertig sind es (leider) ca. 90kg. Aber ich arbeite dran  
Der Rahmenbruch hatte damit nur bedingt zu tun, der war einfach Ausschuß. Das haben die mittlerweile im Griff.

Innenlager für die Noir: ganz "normales" Gxp von Truvativ.


----------



## Bernstein84 (28. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Fragen: 

- wie oft kontrolliert ihr den Druck Eures Dämpfers? 
- Nimmt der Druck nach ein paar Fahrten ab? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? 
- Kann die Kammer in der Pumpe zu einem Druckabfall beim Anschließen und Druckmessen führen, sodass der Messwert verfälscht wird? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sarrois (29. April 2011)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...


 
1) ca. alle 250km, oder 5 Ausfahrten.
2) keine Ahnung, da beim prüfen der Druck abfällt, weiß ich das nicht.
3) ganz minimal vielleicht, aber Du weißt schon wie man die  Pumpe    richtig bedienst, oder?


----------



## magicscott (29. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Als Neuling hier, hätte ich gleich mal eine Frage und wäre euch dankbar, für eine Info hierzu.
Fahre das 2009 Scott genius 30 und würde gerne auf die "totale" Feernbedienung ( incl, Gabel) umstellen.
Geht das bei dem 2009 Modell überhaupt und was sollte der Spaß in etwa kosten?
Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten!

Grüße
magicscott


----------



## Sarrois (29. April 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Fahrfertig sind es (leider) ca. 90kg. Aber ich arbeite dran
> Der Rahmenbruch hatte damit nur bedingt zu tun, der war einfach Ausschuß. Das haben die mittlerweile im Griff.
> 
> Innenlager für die Noir: ganz "normales" Gxp von Truvativ.


 
Ok,
von den 90kg komm ich auch her, und bin jetzt bei 82kg
das wird das Genius dann aushälten müssen


----------



## godsey (29. April 2011)

magicscott schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Als Neuling hier, hätte ich gleich mal eine Frage und wäre euch dankbar, für eine Info hierzu.
> Fahre das 2009 Scott genius 30 und würde gerne auf die "totale" Feernbedienung ( incl, Gabel) umstellen.
> ...




Das geht. Twinlockhebel kostet beim Händler zwischen 50 und 100 Euro. Bei der Gabel wirds schon schwieriger/teurer. Die Talas umzurüsten kostet wohl 250-300 Euro.


----------



## godsey (29. April 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit einem Scotthändler telefoniert, der wusste noch von nichts. Aber er macht sich schlau und meldet sich wieder bei mir.



Er hat das Teil bestellt, kostet 60 Euro und kommt nächste Woche. Bin mal gespannt welcher Hersteller das dann ist.


----------



## StullY (29. April 2011)

Hallo!


Umrüstung auf Twinlock geht, ich habe auch ein 2009er Genius 30. Teuer ist halt die Talas, die dafür modifiziert wurde und von 2010 ist. Ich habe die Umrüstung von Stadler bezahlt bekommen. 
VG

Stully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magicscott (29. April 2011)

....das ging ja schnell...

Vielen Dank, godsey für Deine Hilfe!

Grüße
magicscott


----------



## martinos (29. April 2011)

StullY schrieb:


> Umrüstung auf Twinlock geht, ich habe auch ein 2009er Genius 30. Teuer ist halt die Talas, die dafür modifiziert wurde und von 2010 ist.


 
Umrüstung ist relativ (neuer Hebel ja, aber Gabel kann nicht umgerüstet werden), du hast in diesem FAll auch ne neue Gabel gebraucht, weil die 2009er nicht umrüstbar ist

Was hat dich der Spaß gekostet?

Eigentlich müsste es doch gehen, dass man auf die 2009er-Talas ein Bauteil mit Feder nachrüstet, dass dann von dem neuen Twinloc-Hebel angesteuert wird. Gibts keine Erfinder im Forum, die sowas in Serie bauen können? Ich glaube, das gäb einen richtig guten Absatzmarkt. Ich bestell das erste!!!


----------



## moe69 (29. April 2011)

aua, upgraden ist wohl wirklich teuer!

mein genius 50/2010 muss komplett mit fahrer und gepäck gute 105 kg abkönnen. das ist schon stark an der belastungsgrenze 

bis jetzt hält es. habe aber den lrs schon gegen einen stabileren getauscht, da der originale schon ziemlich mitgenommen aussah.


----------



## Bernstein84 (29. April 2011)

Hi,
Mich interessiert im Endeffekt ob bei euch ein druckabfall mit der Zeit zu erkennen ist beim Dämpfer? 





Sarrois schrieb:


> 1) ca. alle 250km, oder 5 Ausfahrten.
> 2) keine Ahnung, da beim prüfen der Druck abfällt, weiß ich das nicht.
> 3) ganz minimal vielleicht, aber Du weißt schon wie man die  Pumpe    richtig bedienst, oder?


----------



## godsey (30. April 2011)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mich interessiert im Endeffekt ob bei euch ein druckabfall mit der Zeit zu erkennen ist beim Dämpfer?



Ja, nach einem Jahr war in jeder Kammer ca. 5 bar weniger drin. 
Da ich den Druck dann noch mal geprüft habe, würde ich sagen, der Druckverlust durch das Prüfen selbst ist vernachlässigbar.


----------



## StullY (1. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht!

Also insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass das Genius schon sehr rockt! Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil! Musste ich einfach loswerden, nach einem schönen, nassen Tag im Bayerischen Wald! 

VG

Stully


----------



## Scotty83 (2. Mai 2011)

So mal wieder ein Problemchen ich habe beim Treten ein Knacken/Knarzen. Es ist nur beim Treten. Kettenblattschrauben sind alle fest,Tretlager wurden schon getauscht,danach war es kurz weg.Auch nach dem Waschen also bei Feuchtigkeit ist es weg und kommt dann wieder.
Da es beim Einfedern kein Geräusche gibt denke ich mal nicht das es an den Hauptlagern liegt.

Könnte das Knacken auch von den Pedalen verursacht werden? Die hatte ich jetzt noch nicht kontrolliert.
Anhören tut es sich als ob es von der linken Tretlagerseite kommt.Aber wie gesagt das Lager hab ich schon getauscht.


----------



## alter-sack (2. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> So mal wieder ein Problemchen ich habe beim Treten ein Knacken/Knarzen. Es ist nur beim Treten. Kettenblattschrauben sind alle fest,Tretlager wurden schon getauscht,danach war es kurz weg.Auch nach dem Waschen also bei Feuchtigkeit ist es weg und kommt dann wieder.
> Da es beim Einfedern kein Geräusche gibt denke ich mal nicht das es an den Hauptlagern liegt.
> 
> Könnte das Knacken auch von den Pedalen verursacht werden? Die hatte ich jetzt noch nicht kontrolliert.
> Anhören tut es sich als ob es von der linken Tretlagerseite kommt.Aber wie gesagt das Lager hab ich schon getauscht.



Lagerschalen Tretlager beim Einbau gut gefettet und gut angezogen?


----------



## Scotty83 (2. Mai 2011)

alter-sack schrieb:


> Lagerschalen Tretlager beim Einbau gut gefettet und gut angezogen?



Bei den Gewinden habe ich mit Montagepaste gearbeitet die sind auch fest angezogen ansonsten hab ich mit Fett nicht gespart.

Seit das Ding bei der Inspektion war hab ich dieses Problem wie gesagt mal mehr mal weniger. Je mehr Last auf der Kurbel ist desto lauter wird das an Steigungen ist es richtig nervig.Wie gesagt das Tretlager hatte ich danach schon gewechselt.

An den Pedalen liegt es auch nichts die hatte ich vorhin mal getauscht.

Ich hab eine Noir Kurbel XC 3.3 die ist ja mit Carbon ummantelt kann es sein das das Geräusch vom Kurbelarm selbst kommt?

Bin irgendwie ein wenig ratlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dito970 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Scotty,
ich habe ein Genius MC 40-2010 und das gleiche Problem !
habe schon alles getauscht ... Pedale , Kette , Sattel , Kurbel ( XT) neu Montieren lassen und fetten lassen ... alle Lager angezogen, Lenker Vorbau angezogen... Sattelstange mit Carbonfett gefettet ... Dämpfer lager angezogen und es bringt alles nichts !!!!
Habe den eindruck das es bei warmen Wetter stärker knackt ! 
ich werfe es bald in die Ecke !

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen ? Es ist ja noch fast neu... da muss Scott auch was tun oder ?

Genau wie Scotty bin ich ratlos !!


----------



## JackM (3. Mai 2011)

Hi, könnte auch von der Kassette kommen, einfach mal abnehmen und Freilauf + kasette säubern und schön gefettet wieder montieren. 
Grüße
 Florian


----------



## ravenride (3. Mai 2011)

dito970 schrieb:


> Hallo Scotty,
> ich habe ein Genius MC 40-2010 und das gleiche Problem !
> habe schon alles getauscht ... Pedale , Kette , Sattel , Kurbel ( XT) neu Montieren lassen und fetten lassen ... alle Lager angezogen, Lenker Vorbau angezogen... Sattelstange mit Carbonfett gefettet ... Dämpfer lager angezogen und es bringt alles nichts !!!!
> Habe den eindruck das es bei warmen Wetter stärker knackt !
> ...




Hi biker,

das mit dem knarzgeräuschen ist eine schwierige angelegenheit, da es sich nicht so einfach lokolisieren läßt. Bei mir lags an der sattelstütze, neu fetten bzw. ich habe diese mit kupferpaste behandelt. Ich dachte auch zuerst, es liegt am tretlager und habe dieses mehr mals ein- und ausgebaut, ohne erfolg und viel zeit verschwendet.


----------



## ravenride (3. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> @ Sarrois
> 
> Willkommen in der Genius-Gemeinde.
> 
> ...




Hi biker,

ich habe mir bei egleparts einen LRS bauen lassen. Eine ZTR alpine felge mit messerspeichen und dt-swiss 240 naben. Fahre diese ohne schäuche, mit milch und den serienmäßigen schwalbe reifen. Der LRS wiegt nackt 1.420 gramm, im vergleich zu original bestückung des genius 40, komplett mit reifen, habe ich mir 650 gramm eingespart. War nicht ganz billig, fast 600 euro. Das bike beschleunigt bei anfahren unglaublich, ein neues ungekanntes gefühl. Der test in den bergen steht aber noch aus, aber ich denke, das steile bergaufwärtsfaren mit 4 bis 5 kmh sollte auch spürbar leichter gehen. Ich kann auf jedenfall hier eine empfehlung für schlauchlos mit milch aussprechen. Aus meiner cannondale zeit habe ich schlechte erfahrungen mit speziellen tubeless reifen und felgen erfahren. Teuer, schwer und schlecht! Nach einer gewissen zeit mußte man trotzdem mich einfüllen.

Gruß exprophet


----------



## sessantanove (3. Mai 2011)

Ach momentan Knackt meines auch wie Wild bei mir vermute ich aber das es am Hinterbau liegt. Es ist jetzt erst nach dem Waschen aufgetretten.

Habe das Bike eigentlich nur nass gemacht mit einem normalen Schlauch und ach in kein Lager gespritzt oder so... 

Also Trettlager ist es nicht und Pedale kann ich auch ausschliessen.


----------



## Scotty83 (3. Mai 2011)

JackM schrieb:


> Hi, könnte auch von der Kassette kommen, einfach mal abnehmen und Freilauf + kasette säubern und schön gefettet wieder montieren.
> Grüße
> Florian




Das es schwierig werden kann hab ich mir schon gedacht. Gerade bei den Neuen Rahmen die so schöne "Klangkörper" sind kann man echt verzweifeln.
Aber das mit der Kassette werde ich morgen mal probieren. Ich denke ich werden dann auch nochmal das Tretlager ausbauen und nochmal fetten.

Und beten das es damit verschwunden ist.
Gerade wenn man einsam in der Natur unterwegs ist und alles still ist, macht einem so ein Knacken echt schlechte Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (3. Mai 2011)

Hy @All,

habe als häufigsten Geräuschproduzent die Alubuchsen zur Aufnahme des Equilizers bei mir identifiziert. Immer wenn es mal wieder anfängt (meist bei viel Matsch oder Wasserdurchquerungen), kurz die Schraube raus, Dämpfer samt Buchse rausgezogen, Verbindungsflächen reinigen, Buchsen mit viel Fett wieder einsetzen, und schon läuft das Genius wieder wie mein RR.


----------



## dito970 (4. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Und beten das es damit verschwunden ist.
> Gerade wenn man einsam in der Natur unterwegs ist und alles still ist, macht einem so ein Knacken echt schlechte Laune.



Ja genau und wenn ich im Berg stecke und habe noch 200 hm zu fahren und bei jeder Pedal Umdrehung dieses KNACK !... dann denke ich mir ich hätte mein Bike gleich bei Real kaufen sollen! Dann kann ich mich richtig reinsteigern...


----------



## dito970 (4. Mai 2011)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Hy @All,
> 
> habe als häufigsten Geräuschproduzent die Alubuchsen zur Aufnahme des Equilizers bei mir identifiziert. Immer wenn es mal wieder anfängt (meist bei viel Matsch oder Wasserdurchquerungen), kurz die Schraube raus, Dämpfer samt Buchse rausgezogen, Verbindungsflächen reinigen, Buchsen mit viel Fett wieder einsetzen, und schon läuft das Genius wieder wie mein RR.




Kann ich den Dämpfer einfach so ausbauen ??? 
Muss er blockiert sein oder offen ??? 
Einfach beide Schrauben oben und unten raus und Dämpfer raus ziehen ?? 
oder erst oben und dann unten ??
Ich habe ihn noch nie drausen gehabt ...


----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

dito970 schrieb:


> Kann ich den Dämpfer einfach so ausbauen ???
> Muss er blockiert sein oder offen ???
> Einfach beide Schrauben oben und unten raus und Dämpfer raus ziehen ??
> oder erst oben und dann unten ??
> Ich habe ihn noch nie drausen gehabt ...



Ich würde das nicht so kompliziert machen.Im Stand ist der Dämpfer unbelastet da spielt es keine Rolle in welchem Mode er ist.
Einfach die Schrauben lösen,dann fällt der Dämpfer dir quasi entgegen. Das ist eigentlich nicht weiter problematisch.


So zu meinem Knacken ich denke ich hab den Übeltäter gefunden es war eine lose Kassette. Scheinbar haben die beim Service schlampig gearbeitet und die Kassettenabschluss-Mutter nicht richtig festgezogen.

Echt ärgerlich hätte ich da mal gleich hin geschaut.


----------



## dito970 (4. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht so kompliziert machen.Im Stand ist der Dämpfer unbelastet da spielt es keine Rolle in welchem Mode er ist.
> Einfach die Schrauben lösen,dann fällt der Dämpfer dir quasi entgegen. Das ist eigentlich nicht weiter problematisch.
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst das Rizelpacket am Hinterrad ?? Wie hast du das genau gemacht ...


----------



## Günni0808 (4. Mai 2011)

Beim wieder Einschrauben das Drehmoment der Däpferbuchsen beachten (steht drauf), sonst lutschen sich die gewinde aus. Ansonsten ist nix weiter zu beachten.


----------



## Bernstein84 (4. Mai 2011)

Für die obere Schraube für den Dämpfer nehme ich die aufgedruckten 7nm. *Wie viel nimmt ihr für den unteren?* Da steht leider nichts...ich hatte mal so 6nm genommen glaube ich.


----------



## Günni0808 (4. Mai 2011)

Genau wie die Obere!


----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

dito970 schrieb:


> Du meinst das Rizelpacket am Hinterrad ?? Wie hast du das genau gemacht ...



Einfach die Endmutter mit dem entsprechendem Werkzeug fest schrauben, vorher eventuell noch ein wenig Fett oder Montagepaste auf den Freilaufkörper geben und dann die Kassette aufstecken.



Die Dämpferschrauben ziehe ich nach Gefühl an eher ein wenig fester da es schon Leute gab bei dennen sich die Schrauben oft gelockert haben. Hatte das auch einmal seitdem kontrolliere ich die Schrauben öfter.


----------



## Haop (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

vorweg: Ich hoffe, der Beitrag ist im richtigen Forum, andernfalls bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Mein Anliegen: Ich fahre ein Genius MC20 von 2008 und habe folgendes "Problem":

Beim Losbrechen des Dämpfers (also auf den ersten paar Millimetern; es ist der TC-Dämpfer) gibt es ein merkwürdiges "Klack-Geräusch", wobei es "klack" auch nicht so ganz trifft - es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Man kann es wunderbar provozieren, wenn man sich einfach kurz und wiederholt auf den Sattel stützt bis der Dämpfer losbricht. Wenn man den Dämpfer blockiert, ist es weg. Ich habe es auch schon ohne Sattelstütze etc. probiert, die Quelle ist offenbar der Dämpfer, wofür auch der Lockout spricht. Wenn viel Federweg gefragt ist, ist es kein Problem aber wenn man z.B. über schotterlastige Feldwege oder getrocknete Traktorespuren fährt (also Boden mit vielen kleinen Unebenheiten), nervt das Geräusch geradezu. Ich habe keine Vergleich zu anderen Genius und weiß daher auch nicht, ob das normal ist bei diesem bike. Da ich es nicht als Neufahrrad erworben habe, weiß ich auch nicht, ob es von Anfang an so war. Ein Händler, der u.a. Scott verkauft, meinte zu mir, das läge am Carbon, was ich allerdings für ziemlichen Käse halte.
Ich bin halt unsicher, ob ein teurer Dämpferservice + ebenfalls teuren Lagertausch das Geräusch beheben wird. Ich wweiß zwar nicht, wie man den Verschleiß der Lager erkennen könnte aber die machen irgendwie eher einen guten Eindruck und sind auch fest, wenn man den Hinterbau zur Seite drückt.

Und noch etwas: Kann jeman einen guten Steuersatz für das Genius (MC20) empfehlen und gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Ich dachte immer, es sei relativ egal, solange der Steuersatz einigermaßen hochwertig ist aber den aktuellen bekomme ich einfach nicht vernünftig eingestellt.

Für alle Tipps, Anregungen, Empfehlungen bin ich sehr dankbar.


Beste Grüße,

Haop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

Dämpferbefestigung mal kontrolliert?

Tritt es bei Feuchtigkeit/Nässe auch auf?


----------



## Haop (4. Mai 2011)

Hi und danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe alles mit einem Drehmomentschöüssel nachgezogen bzw. kontrolliert und es ist alles fest. Für gewöhnlich fahre ich nie bei Regen aber ich denke, das Geräusch ist immer da. In der Funktion des Fahrrades gibt es auch gar keine Einschränkung. Ich bin ja trotz des Geräuschs schon viele Kilometer damit gefahren aber es nervt halt und führt dazu, dass ich mit dem bike nicht zufrieden bin, obwohl ich das Genius eigentlich mag.


----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

Feuchtigkeit schmiert und behebt kurzzeitig Knacken oder andere Geräusche. Auf dieses Weise kann man eventuell den Ursprung lokalisieren.

Wenn es der Dämpfer ist kommst du um den Service nicht drum herum. Die Kolbenstange mal mit Brunox geschmiert vielleicht sind die Dichtungen auch porös.

Aber im allgemeinen sind die Carbon Rahmen schon sehr hellhörig und der von nervigen Geräuschen Ursprung echt schwer  zu lokalisieren.


----------



## Haop (4. Mai 2011)

Kennst Du eine gute Adresse für den Dämpferservice? Ich habe zwar einen Scott-Händler in der Nähe, bin aber nicht so richtig von ihm überzeugt.

Und eine Idee bzgl. des Steuersatzes?


----------



## Scotty83 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,

die meisten Händler machen so einen Service gar nicht weil das für die auf Dauer nicht rentabel ist.

Hier mal eine Adresse
http://www.reset-racing.de/


Preise stehen auch gleich mit da.

Steuersatz kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Günni0808 (5. Mai 2011)

@Hoap:

nimm doch einfach mal den Däpfer raus und schau dir die Buchsen an, wenn die kratzspuren oder scheuermal haben, dann kennst du den Verursacher. Bei mir hat es sich genau so dargestellt, jedoch habe ich ein G40 von 2009. Aslo reinigen, fetten und wieder einsetzen.


----------



## StullY (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Scotty!


Was versteht denn racing-reset unter "Dekor"? Machen die bei Bedarf eine neue Beschriftung hin?! Sehr günstig sind sie auch?!


VG

Stully


----------



## Sarrois (5. Mai 2011)

Was kann ich eigentlich max. für Reifen fahren,
ohne das die hintere Schwinge platzt

Bin im Urlaub das Genius 2011 mit 2,35er Norberts gefahren
und die gehen deutlich besser in schwerem Terrain als die 2,25er

Was fahrt den Ihr so an dicken Schlappen??


----------



## Haop (5. Mai 2011)

@Günni0808  Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde es bei Gelegenheit probieren. Leider habe ich im Moment wenig Zeit (Abschlussarbeit).

@Sarrios Ich fahre hinten einen 2,25er Ardent (Maxxis) aber dem Empfinden nach ist der viel voluminöser als ein 2,25er Racing Ralph (hatte ich vorher auf nem Hardtail). Keine Ahnung, ob Dir das hilft aber ich finde den Ardent sehr gut. Viel mehr als der im 2.25 oder ein 2,35 Modell eines anderen Herstellers geht aber glaube nicht in den Hinterbau rein (Ich fahre das 2008er Genius MC20).
Vorn fahre ich einen 2,35er Minion . Der baut im Vergleich zum Ardent aber geradezu schmal. Also der 2,35er Minion ist weniger voluminös als der 2,25er Ardent. Ich weiß, dass der Minion nicht gerade zum Leichtbau des Genius in Carbon passt aber ich möchte einfach nicht auf diese sau geile Traktion verzichten.

Gruß,
Haop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Mai 2011)

@ Sarrois,
ich fahre das Genius 50 von 2010 mit 2,4er Big Betty hinten
und 2,5er Muddy Marry vorne.
Traktion ohne Ende
Rollwiederstand könnte geringer sein


----------



## Scotty83 (5. Mai 2011)

StullY schrieb:


> Hallo Scotty!
> 
> 
> Was versteht denn racing-reset unter "Dekor"? Machen die bei Bedarf eine neue Beschriftung hin?! Sehr günstig sind sie auch?!
> ...



Auf Reset bin ich aufmerksam geworden weil man dort GXP Tretlager in vielen Eloxalfarben bekommt und die sind echt hochwertig und verdammt leicht...leider auch sehr teuer.

Mit dem Dekor würde ich es wie du verstehen...das die bei Bedarf den Dämpfer neu bekleben. Ich habe da noch nichts machen lassen... da die hauptsächlich nur Dämpfer vor 2009 machen.


----------



## zioken81 (5. Mai 2011)

steve-0 schrieb:


> @moe69
> 
> Hab nun ausgiebig mit der Seilzugspannung am Lockout Hebel experimentiert, mit dem Ergebnis das es leider nix gebracht hat. Die Kolbenstange wird nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder sichtbar.
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Ich habe haargenau dass gleiche Problem,nach ca. 100 sitzend auf Asphalt fahren,ragt der Kolben ca.2-3 cm aus dem Dämpfer.
Seilzug,Druck und Einstellung richtig.
Als ich das Bike neu hatte war der Kolben im Lockout immer ganz fest eingezogen.
Equalizer ist aus 2009 Genius 50

Nun habe ich den Dämpfer von meinen Händler aus AT in den Service schicken lassen.

Leider kam nicht der Dämpfer zurück der eingesendet wurde sondern ein GEBRAUCHTER! mit sich lösenden Aufklebern und Dreck.

Habe zum Glück Fotos von meinen wo die Seriennummer sichtbar ist..

Leider habe ich dies erst heute gemerkt als ich den Equalizer montierte und nicht im 100km entfernten Shop wo ich das bike kaufte..

Meine Fragen: 1. ist das normal dass ich nicht mein Dämpfer repariert    
                      zurück kam?
                    2.Warum hat der reparierte das gleiche Problem?
                    3.Was muss man tun damit man einen 2011 (neu) kriegt?



Der Dämpfer nimmt einen die ganze Freude an den eigentlich sehr tollen Bike!


----------



## Bernstein84 (6. Mai 2011)

godsey schrieb:


> Ja, nach einem Jahr war in jeder Kammer ca. 5 bar weniger drin.
> Da ich den Druck dann noch mal geprüft habe, würde ich sagen, der Druckverlust durch das Prüfen selbst ist vernachlässigbar.



Wie sind denn Eure Beobachtungen? Ich sehe (und ich vermute mal ich benutzte die Dämpferpumpe richtig) nach 1-2 Wochen 1 Bar Druckverlust, der sich dann aber einpegelt, also nicht mehr wird. Also von 22,8 auf 21,2 und von 18 auf 16-17. 

Und das ist schon mein dritter Dämpfer (Original, 1x Service, 2x Service). Diesen Effekt hatten ich bei den Anderen auch...ist das normal? Ich hatte DTSwiss beim letzten mal einen giftigen Brief geschrieben und sie antworteten nur das sie "aus Kulanz" mir einen Revisionsdämpfer schicken. Der Kolben war auch schon draußen. 

Falls dieser Dämpfer auch nicht taugt gibt es echt ein Ultimatum. Testen die Ihr Zeug nicht richtig bevor es zum Kunden geht? Oder ist es doch die Pumpe, welches das Ergebnis verfälscht?


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Mai 2011)

zioken81 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer nimmt einen die ganze Freude an den eigentlich sehr tollen Bike!


Nachdem ich dein beschriebenes Problem schon 2 mal hatte und jetzt sich Nummer 3 anmeldet, werde ich mich nächstes Jahr von dem Bike trennen und mir nie wieder eines kaufen, das ein System eingebaut hat, das man nicht mit dem Produkt eines anderen Herstellers tauschen kann. Somit scheiden für mich in der Zukunft das Genius und das Jekyll aus.

Ich habe mit meinem Genius leider sehr viel Pech gehabt: Am Anfang habe ich die Avidbremszylinder 3 mal tauschen können, weil die Dichtungen undicht waren und ich mit der Mühle eine Gegenhangbremsung machen musste. Bin schlußendlich auf eine Magura ausgewichen. Beim Dämpfer kann ich aber nicht ausweichen und wenn ich ehrlich bin, mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter wenn ich das Rad sehe.

Obwohl die Kiste wirklich super ist wenn sie funktioniert, würde ich mir auf gar keinen Fall mehr ein Genius kaufen. Die Erhaltungskosten sind für mich zu hoch wenn man die Kiste so bewegt, wofür sie gebaut wurde. Deshalb würde ich schon dreimal nicht das LT haben wollen. Mein Genius ist auch aus dem Jahre 2009.



zioken81 schrieb:


> 3.Was muss man tun damit man einen 2011 (neu) kriegt?


Tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Bernstein84 (6. Mai 2011)

zioken81 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe haargenau dass gleiche Problem,nach ca. 100 sitzend auf Asphalt fahren,ragt der Kolben ca.2-3 cm aus dem Dämpfer.
> Seilzug,Druck und Einstellung richtig.
> Als ich das Bike neu hatte war der Kolben im Lockout immer ganz fest eingezogen.
> ...



Hi,

ich habe auch einen Revisionsdämpfer erhalten der ein paar kleine Schrammen hatte (bestimmt durch den Service bei DTSwiss) und hatte mich doch geärgert. Frei nach dem Motto: Mein Bike ist mein Baby! Ich achte dann zu penibel darauf! 
Lustigerweise: Eingebaut sieht man die nicht und sofern es keine Dellen sind und er funktioniert, also das Innenleben i.O. ist, war es mir auf einmal egal. Die Aufkleber kannst Du Dir bestimmt per Post von Deinem Händler besorgen! Oder Du klebst die Dinger komplett ab, was manche hier im Forum auch gemacht haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (6. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dein beschriebenes Problem schon 2 mal hatte, werde ich mich nächstes Jahr von dem Bike trennen und mir nie wieder eines kaufen, das ein System eingebaut hat, das man nicht mit dem Produkt eines anderen Herstellers tauschen kann. Somit scheiden für mich in der Zukunft das Genius und das Jekyll aus.
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem Genius leider sehr viel Pech gehabt: Am Anfang habe ich die Avidbremshebel 3 mal tauschen können, weil die Dichtungen undicht waren. Bin schlußendlich auf eine Magura ausgewichen. Beim Dämpfer kann ich aber nicht ausweichen und wenn ich ehrlich bin, mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter.
> 
> Obwohl die Kiste wirklich super ist wenn sie funktioniert, würde ich mir auf gar keinen Fall mehr ein Genius kaufen. Die Erhaltungskosten sind für mich zu hoch und man die Kiste so bewegt, wofür sie gebaut wurde. Mein Genius ist auch aus dem Jahre 2009.



Das mit der Bremse ist ja halb so schlimm...ist leicht auswechselbar. Das mit dem Dämpfer stimmt. Wobei es ja Genius-Biker gibt die damit überhaupt kein Problem haben und der Kolben vielleicht 2-3mm rausgekommen ist in 2 Jahren. Und alle 2 Jahre ein Service finde ich für den Dämpfer normal und im Rahmen. Aber nicht alle paar Monate.


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Mai 2011)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> Wobei es ja Genius-Biker gibt die damit überhaupt kein Problem haben und der Kolben vielleicht 2-3mm rausgekommen ist in 2 Jahren. Und alle 2 Jahre ein Service finde ich für den Dämpfer normal und im Rahmen. Aber nicht alle paar Monate.


Es wird unterschiedliche Faktoren geben warum die Dämpfer kaputt werden. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass man die ersten Kunden als Testpiloten verwendet hat und die neueren Dämpfer besser wurden. Bei der Avidbremse war das auf jeden Fall so, weil die kritischen Meinungen sind da nach ein paar Monaten verstummt.

Wenn ich jetzt einen "normalen" Dämpfer hätte, würde das Teil einfach raus fliegen und ich würde mir einen anderen kaufen. Der Equalizer ist aber zu teuer um ihn einfach mal nur so auszutauschen.

Mich nervts inzwischen einfach, weil bei fast allen Dingen die neu auf den Markt kommen und man haben will "weil sie so toll sind" man als gut zahlendes Testkaninchen ganz oben steht. Inzwischen ist's so, dass ich mich bewusst einbremsen muss und ich bewusst nicht mehr Dinge kaufe, die brandneu auf den Markt kommen und schon dreimal nicht, wenn sie eine Technik verbaut haben, die es nur einmal gibt. Wenn ich alles so zusammenrechne, hätte ich mir ein Nicolai Helius oder Bionicon kaufen können. Hätte das gute Gefühl, ein Produkt zu habe, das zu einem rel. großen Teil in Europe bzw. in der BRD produziert wurde und trotzdem nicht recht viel teurer ist, als ein Teil, das zum größten Teil aus Asien kommt. Auf jeden Fall werden bei mir in der Zukunft, wenn ich ein Rad kaufe, andere Dinge höher gewertet als Gewichtet, Gewicht, etc. ... - Außerdem werde ich mir auch gezielter den Einsatzbereich überlegen, weil ein AM meiner Ansicht nach einfach nicht die multifunktionale Trailmaschine ist, wie man das dem Kunden verkaufen will. Die Überlegung "ein Rad für alles" wird bei mir gestrichen. Das klappt im Dauereinsatz nicht. ... und mit dem Genius benötige ich so oder so zwei Räder, weil es jedes Jahr, zur besten Zeit, 2 bis 3 Wochen beim Händler steht. Somit wird meine Zukunft ein CC und ein echtes Enduro sein. Aus dem Segment AM werde ich mich zurück ziehen. Das bringts bei MEINER Fahrweise nicht. Somit gebe ich es auch selber zu: Ich habe mir von dem Teil zu viel erwartet und ich denke, dass ich mit meiner Art zu fahren einfach zu grob bin. Scott hat's aber auch als "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" verkauft.


----------



## Scotty83 (6. Mai 2011)

zioken81 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen: 1. ist das normal dass ich nicht mein Dämpfer repariert
> zurück kam?
> 2.Warum hat der reparierte das gleiche Problem?
> 3.Was muss man tun damit man einen 2011 (neu) kriegt?



1. Nein ist es nicht und ich würde an deiner Stelle auch richtig Stress bei DT Swiss machen. Ohne Druck wirst du meist nicht ernst genommen.

2.Weil der nicht repariert wurde wenn die Decals sich ablösten und er dreckig war.

3. Punkt 1 verwenden und damit DT Swiss auf die Füße treten und auf Die Revisionsdämpfer 2011 verweisen und das "DEIN DÄMPFER"(verweis auf die Seriennummer) dem 2011 Stand angepasst wird.


@tiroler1973

Ich versteh deinen Ärger völlig ich hatte zum Anfang auch genug Problem Rahmenbruch/Dämpfer Service.

Auch ich hatte Problem mit der Bremse nur hat das Bike und Scott ja nichts damit zu tun. Ich hatte eine Avid Ultimate die hat nur Zicken gemacht das hab ich mir 4-5 mal anguckt und dann musste sie weichen.Nun fahr ich Formula und Ruhe ist.

Das Wort "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr hören, das ist der größte Quatsch. Ein Bike welches Kompromisslos Berg hoch Berg runter  bewegt werden kann wird es nie geben.

Das die Industrie ihre Produkte am Endverbraucher testet ist doch nun kein Geheimnis, das hat den einfachen Vorteil " Innovationen" schneller an den Mann zu bringen nur der Endverbraucher darf sich nicht aufregen denn er fordert ja dieses schnellen Modellwechsel .... Jedes Jahr muss was Neues gezeigt/verkauft werden sonst gibt der "Pöbel" kein Geld dafür aus und so wird aus ******* Bonbon gemacht, um es mal gerade heraus zu sagen.
Man muss sich doch nur mal den Cannondale Jekyll 2011 Thread durchlesen..... da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln. Da wird ein Bike über den Klee gelobt was geschätzt erst erst 2% fahren, da man bei Cannondale zu unfähig ist die Produktion richtig abzustimmen. Cannondale ist sogar so dreist, erst die Highend Modell auszuliefern so das einige Leute so Hirnverbrannt sind sich auf Grund der Lieferbarkeit das teurere Modell zu kaufen obwohl das jeweilige Einstiegsmodell bestellt wurde.
Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit ein völlig überzogenes 7500 EUro Rad an den Kunden zu bringen.
Wenn man sich dann aber die letzten Beiträge so anschaut fängt bei einigen an der Rahmen zu reißen um die Lagerpunkte, der Dämpfer pfeift..... es wird interessant werden wie Qualitativ hochwertig das Bike wirklich ist.

Das mit dem System gebundenen Dämpfer finde ich hat Vor und Nachteile.Klar kannst du ihn nicht einfach Tauschen ich glaub bei Scott bekommst du den Dämpfer gar nicht einzeln bestellt aber wenn er funktioniert ist er was Komfort und Ansprechverhalten angeht mit nicht viel Vergleichbar was so auf den Trails rumfährt. 

Eines sollte man sich aber auch klar machen je mehr hochwertige Technik am Bike ist desto mehr kann auch kaputt gehen... was eigentlich immer ins Geld geht.

Mein Dämpfer funktioniert jetzt tadellos hoffen wir das es so bleibt.


----------



## windchill (6. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Was kann ich eigentlich max. für Reifen fahren,
> ohne das die hintere Schwinge platzt
> 
> Bin im Urlaub das Genius 2011 mit 2,35er Norberts gefahren
> ...




Also ich fahre Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 auf ZTR Flow. Der LRS selbst ist wesentlich gutmütiger im Gelände als der urpsrüngliche Nobby Nic auf der DT Swiss 465D Felge. Lass aber trotzdem die Finger davon! Der Reifen ist zwar gerade mal gemessene 60mm breit, doch meine Aluschwinge hat es innen an einer Seite blank poliert, obwohl nur die Härchen vom Reifen die Stelle berührt haben können. Grrr....!!! Jetzt darf ich den Innenteil der Schwinge abkleben. Verkaufen kann ich den Rahmen nicht mehr wirklich damit. Das Alu scheint aber nicht gelitten zu haben. 

Um mal hier in den Chor der Kritiker einzustimmen:

Mein Dämpfer funktioniert momentan prima. Luftdruck müsste ich mal wieder kontrollieren. Nur die verbaute Fox Talas ist der letzte Scheiß! Sie säuft mittlerweile bei immer höheren Temperaturen ab. Der Importeur meint nur, man können ja einen zahlungspflichtigen (!) Service machen lassen, um das Problem zu beheben. Meine erste Kontaktaufnahme diesbezüglich war übrigens vor Ablauf von 6 Monaten nach Kaufdatum. Die Firma wird von mir kein Geld mehr sehen, außer sie beheben das Problem auf ihre Kosten. Eine Rock Shox Revelation hab ich schon länger ins Auge gefasst. Die kann ich auch selber warten und die Schmiermittel hab ich auch schon daheim.

Dem Dämpferproblem sehe ich momentan recht entspannt entgegen. Hab noch einen zweiten Dämpfer für das Genius zu Hause liegen. Nur hat der ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## mossoma (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,

meine Frau und ich, waren am 1. Mai am Gardasee bei der Bike Veranstaltung.

Mein Genius 20 Modell 2010 hatte Bremsprobleme hinten. Starkes vibrieren.

Ich ging zum Scott stand und schilderte mein Problem. ( Mike )
Kein Problem, war die Antwort, kommst in 2 Stunden wieder und holst dir dein Bike war die Antwort.

Gesagt getan.

Ich bekam GRATIS vorne und hinten eine neue Brems Scheibe, neue Bremsbeläge und die Leitungen wurden optimal gekürzt und eingestellt.



Meine Frau Scott Genius Contessa Modell 2010, hatte nur schleifende und quitschende Bremsen.

Alles neu neingestellt, das Rad noch gereinigt von Scott und fertig.
Als wir das Scott Contessa holten, sah ich das die Kolbestange des Dämpfers ca 1 cm. herausragte. 

Mike, von Scott, wechselte inerhalb einer Stunde den Dämpfer gegen einen Neuen. Auch kostenlos.

Ich denke ihr habt alle den falschen Händler.

Soviel zu SCOTT 
Einmal Scott Genius, immer Scott Genius.

Danke nochmal an SCOTT, Vor allem an MIKE


Tom


----------



## zioken81 (7. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> 1. Nein ist es nicht und ich würde an deiner Stelle auch richtig Stress bei DT Swiss machen. Ohne Druck wirst du meist nicht ernst genommen.
> 
> 2.Weil der nicht repariert wurde wenn die Decals sich ablösten und er dreckig war.
> 
> 3. Punkt 1 verwenden und damit DT Swiss auf die Füße treten und auf Die Revisionsdämpfer 2011 verweisen und das "DEIN DÄMPFER"(verweis auf die Seriennummer) dem 2011 Stand angepasst wird.



Ich habe mit meinen Händler telefoniert,er sagte dass er den Dämpfer zum Scott Service und nicht zu DT Swiss geschickt hat..

Jetzt informiert er sich und will mir weiterhelfen..

Bin ganz gespannt was jetzt passiert..

Trotzdem habe ich di gleiche Meinung wie tiroler1973, nie wieder so ein Bike.
Das Problem dabei,wer kauft mir das wirklich weniggefahrene Bike ohne dass ich Megaverluste habe und wie kann ich es mit einem defekten Dämpfer verkaufen?
Wenn Lockout nicht wirklich Lockout ist...

Und ich glaube auch dass es besser ist ein spezielles Bike je nach Einsatz zu kaufen als so eine Universalmaschine.
Leider musste ich fast 2000 euro verschleudern um es zu verstehen..


----------



## Christer (7. Mai 2011)

zioken81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinen Händler telefoniert,er sagte dass er den Dämpfer zum Scott Service und nicht zu DT Swiss geschickt hat..
> 
> Jetzt informiert er sich und will mir weiterhelfen..
> 
> ...




Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass Du die Firma Scott und das Genius System hier so schlecht darstellst, nur weil Du einmal ein wirklich unschönes Problem mit deinem Dämpfer hattest? Du bist doch wohl nicht der Meinung, dass andere Bike Hersteller niemals Probleme mit ihren eingebauten Dämpfern haben, oder?

Dazu kannst Du auch nicht erwarten, dass Du für für 2000 Euro ein Allmountain Bike mit einer Top Ausstattung bekommst. Das sollte dir doch klar sein. 

Der Service bei Scott ist sehr gut. Das konnten wir ja hier auch wieder aktuell lesen!




zioken81 schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich di gleiche Meinung wie tiroler1973, nie wieder so ein Bike.



Wenn Du dir mal die Postings von tiroler1973 in diesem Thread mal genau durchgelesen hättest, dann würdest Du sehen, dass er sich einfach schon immer gegen sein Genius gestreubt hat und das größtenteils mit "lachhaften" Argumenten. 

Hier zum Beispiel hat ihm das Bike einen zu langen Radstand, obwohl es einen kürzeren Radstand hat als andere sehr gute Allmountain Bikes wie das Liteville 301 oder das Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Evo. Das ganze misst er dann daran, wie gut sein Bike in sein Auto passt. Also ich würde ein gutes Bike nicht danach beurteilen, wie gut es in mein Auto passt. 



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> 3) Der lange Radstand ist ein Fakt. Darüber kommt man nicht hinweg. Merkt man wenn man die Kiste im Auto transportiert und merkt man in Spitzkehren.




Mit den Geometrie Daten des Bikes hat er sich aber nie beschäftigt, sonst wüsste er, dass das Genius ein Allmountain mit einem eher kurzen und wendigen Radstand ist. 



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich habe mich mit den Geometriedaten nicht beschäftigt.




Vielleicht sollte man sich selber erst einmal Gedanken machen, bevor man alles extra schlecht redet.


----------



## Scotty83 (7. Mai 2011)

Teilweise muss ich Snoopyracer zustimmen.

Mit der Geometrie eines Bikes beschäftigt man sich eigentlich vor dem Kauf, die andere Sache das der Dämpfer nicht gegen einen Fox oder ähnliches getauscht werden kann war auch jedem klar bevor man das Bike gekauft hat.Es ist ein Allmountain  es kann alles aber nichts 100%ig.... es ist ein Kompromiss wie jedes AM. Man sollte auch selbst wissen was man von den Werbeversprechen der Herstellern zu halten hat.Das Rad kann nicht Neu erfunden werden.... 

Ich finde außerdem solch technische Aspekte  im Nachhinein Scott oder dem Genius anzulasten irgendwie sinnfrei. Das obliegt doch jedem selbst sich vor dem Kauf richtig und umfassend zu informieren.... wenn man es nicht tut kann man das doch nicht im Nachhinein dem Hersteller anlasten.Auch sollte man sich klar werden je härter man das Bike ran nimmt desto mehr Verschleiß und Defekte wird man haben..... das ist auch im Motorsport so und nicht wirklich Neu.

Zeig mir einen besseren Hersteller???? Wo du ein Bike bekommst das alles kann, nie kaputt geht und wo gleichzeitig Innovative Aspekte umgesetzt werden......... ich bin gespannt.Ich denke das wird es nicht geben.

Und in Sachen Service sucht die Firma Scott wohl seines gleichen da gibt es nicht viele Hersteller die da mithalten können....frag mal die Leute die Probleme mit ihrem Neuen Jekyll haben wie Cannondale da agiert und das ist nur ein Beispiel.


Um nochmal den Bogen zu spannen die Sache mit dem Dämpfer bei Scott ist ärgerlich und DT Swiss ist in meinen Augen nicht genug bemüht dort Abhilfe zu schaffen.... aber wieviele der Genius BIker haben wirklich Problem mit ihren Dämpfer das dürften wohl recht wenige sein.
Irgendwer erwischt immer ein Bike was rumzickt.... bei mir ist nach nichtmal 500km der Rahmen gebrochen.....doch die Kulanz von Scott war erstklassig. Wenn man allerdings immer nach Fehlern sucht weil man den Kauf bereut dann wird man auch nie zufrieden sein.

Dann hilft nur eines sich eingestehen das man das falsche gekauft hat und es wieder verkaufen......und finanzieller Verlust lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden,dann guckt man aber beim nächsten Kauf genauer hin.


----------



## mossoma (10. Mai 2011)

Scotty 83,  dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Tom


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Mai 2011)

meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (10. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> aber wieviele der Genius BIker haben wirklich Problem mit ihren Dämpfer das dürften wohl recht wenige sein.



Das ist wirklich eine gute Frage. Ich denke auch, dass es genug Scott Genius Fahrer gibt, die keine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer haben. 


Dazu habe ich dann auch mal zwei Fragen: 

Wisst ihr wie lange Scott Garantie auf den Dämpfer gibt? Das geht aus der Anleitung nicht so ganz hervor. 


Jetzt verbaut Scott ja schon seit dem Genius Modell 2009 den Scott/DT Equalizer 2 Dämpfer. Dieser ist ja auch im aktuellen 2011er Modell noch verbaut. Hat DT-Swiss bei dem Equalizer 2 Dämpfer eigentlich mal etwas geändert?


----------



## moe69 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube im 2011er Genius ist ein neuer überarbeiteter Dämpfer drin, der mit weniger Druck auskommt.


----------



## Christer (10. Mai 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube im 2011er Genius ist ein neuer überarbeiteter Dämpfer drin, der mit weniger Druck auskommt.



Du hast Recht, in der 2011er Anleitung zum Scott Genius sind wirklich ganz andere Luftdruckwerte angegeben. Der 2011er Dämpfer scheint wirklich mit weniger Druck auszukommen.


----------



## Christer (10. Mai 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost. Bitte löschen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## windchill (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir ab und zu die Angebote von Privatleuten bei Ebay anschaue, dann haben schon einige Räder das Problem der herausschauenden Kolbenstange. Nur wird das in den Beschreibungen nicht erwähnt und die Dinger werden trotzdem gekauft. Vielleicht ist nicht jeder so pingelig wie wir.


----------



## Christer (10. Mai 2011)

windchill schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ab und zu die Angebote von Privatleuten bei Ebay anschaue, dann haben schon einige Räder das Problem der herausschauenden Kolbenstange. Nur wird das in den Beschreibungen nicht erwähnt und die Dinger werden trotzdem gekauft. Vielleicht ist nicht jeder so pingelig wie wir.



Also ich kann auf den ebay Fotos keinen Defekt an einem Genius Dämpfer erkennen. Woran erkennst Du das? 

Am Kolben? Woher wissen wir eigentlich, dass der Kolben nicht ein paar MM raus gucken darf?


----------



## windchill (10. Mai 2011)

Bei den momentan zu verkaufenden Rädern kann man es nicht so gut erkennen. Trotzdem erkennt man den Unterschied zwischen diesem Angebot und diesem Angebot. Bei letzterem ist der Winkel zwischen Sitzrohr und der Schwinge mit der oberen Dämpferaufnahme wesentlich spitzer. Für mich heißt das, dass sich das Fahrrad im "eingefederten" Zustand befindet. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich von einem ordnungsgemäß befüllten Dämpfer (Luftdrücke) ausgehe.

Vor ein paar Monaten waren allerdings mal zwei/drei Angebote parallel drin, bei denen die Kolbenstange jeweils ca. 1cm herausgeschaut hat. Das konnte man richtig auf den Fotos sehen.


----------



## moe69 (10. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Woher wissen wir eigentlich, dass der Kolben nicht ein paar MM raus gucken darf?



Das wäre wie wenn bei einem Fox Float Dämpfer der Kolben einfach schon ein paar Millimeter weiter drin ist, obwohl kein Fahrer draufsitzt. Das wäre ja auch ungewöhnlich. Der SAG sollte ja nur entstehen wenn man sich draufsetzt, und nicht wenn das Bike noch steht ohne Fahrergewicht.

Der Equalizer zieht den Kolben ja rein im Ruhezustand. Und wenn er nicht ganz reingezogen ist, dann ist wohl oder übel was nicht in Ordnung.

Bei mir war das zum Glück noch nie der Fall.


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Dazu kannst Du auch nicht erwarten, dass Du für für 2000 Euro ein Allmountain Bike mit einer Top Ausstattung bekommst. Das sollte dir doch klar sein.


Man kann sich aber mehr Standhaftigkeit erwarten. Vorallem deshalb weil es im Bezug auf den Dämpfer egal ist, ob du das 50-er um 1800,- oder das 10-er um 6900,- hast.


Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Der Service bei Scott ist sehr gut. Das konnten wir ja hier auch wieder aktuell lesen!


Wird von niemanden bestritten. ... und Scott wird schon wissen warum sie so kulant sind.


Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wenn Du dir mal die Postings von tiroler1973 in diesem Thread mal genau durchgelesen hättest, dann würdest Du sehen, dass er sich einfach schon immer gegen sein Genius gestreubt hat und das größtenteils mit "lachhaften" Argumenten.


Argumente, die für dich lachhaft sind, sind für mich ausschlaggebend. Abgesehen davon habe ich mich gegen das Rad nie gestreubt. Ich habe aber erkennen müssen, dass es das Allroundrad schlecht hin nicht gibt. 



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Mit den Geometrie Daten des Bikes hat er sich aber nie beschäftigt, sonst wüsste er, dass das Genius ein Allmountain mit einem eher kurzen und wendigen Radstand ist.


Ich muss mich mit den Geometriedaten theoretisch nicht auseinandersetzen, weil ich jedes Rad mehrfach teste bevor ich es kaufe. Da ich in den Alpen wohne konzentriere ich mich mehr auf die praktische Ausführung meines Sports und nicht auf das theoretische Geplänkel. Derartige Dinge überlasse ich gerne jenen aus flacheren Region. Dass das Genius länger ist als mein altes Rad bemerkte ich halt im PKW und in Spitzkehren. Ich wüsst jetzt nicht, was daran falsch ist, etwas im Praxistest zu erkennen. Wobei diese Erkenntnis keine Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität des Rades zu lässt. Machte ich auch nicht. Ich weiss aber, dass es Leute gibt, die ihr Rad primär theortisch nach Gewicht und Geometriedaten auswählen. Ich habe aber immer schon meine Sportgeräte durch eigene Tests ausgewählt. Habe ich schon als Schifahrer so gemacht und mache ich auch als Biker so.  ... bei derartigen Tests erfährt man aber nichts über die Langlebigkeit.



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich selber erst einmal Gedanken machen, bevor man alles extra schlecht redet.


Vielleicht sollte man die Meinung anderer einfach nur akzeptieren. Vor allem dann, wenn sie relativ ausführlich schreiben, wie sie zu dieser Meinung gekommen sind. Was deine oben erwähnten Punkte mit der Qualität des Rades zu tun haben ist mir ein Rätsel. Mich nervts halt, dass der Dämpfer ständig kaputt ist. Abgesehen davon habe ich bei einen meiner letzten Postings relativ deutlich erwähnt, dass es sehr wahrscheinlich an mir liegt warum die Kiste ständig kaputt ist und dass ich das Bike eventuell zu oft im Grenzbereich bewege. Dass du das im Ruhrgebiet nicht so oft schaffst als ich in den Alpen kann ich verstehen. Du prügelst die Kist aber auch nicht ständig 1000hm runter. Bei mir ist das die kleine Feierabendrunde. Ich denke, da liegen im Einsatzgebiet riesen Unterschiede. ... das nächste Radl wird halt ein echtes Enduro und der "Kas is bissn". ... oder auch nicht. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (11. Mai 2011)

dito970 schrieb:


> Hallo Scotty,
> ich habe ein Genius MC 40-2010 und das gleiche Problem !
> habe schon alles getauscht ... Pedale , Kette , Sattel , Kurbel ( XT) neu Montieren lassen und fetten lassen ... alle Lager angezogen, Lenker Vorbau angezogen... Sattelstange mit Carbonfett gefettet ... Dämpfer lager angezogen und es bringt alles nichts !!!!
> Habe den eindruck das es bei warmen Wetter stärker knackt !
> ...



Vermutlich die Entgraterei vor der Schweissaktion vergessen; jetzt schaben die Spähne im Innern an-ein-ander? 

Genius habe ich mir angeschaut und die Problemberichte über den Däpfer gelesen. Genius ist somit gestorben. ( = Problem-Fahrrad, wie bionicon=geschlossenes System, welches in 5 Jahren vermutlich pleite machen wird ? )

Ersatzdämpfer, lt. Händler > 700 euro. Da kauf ich doch gleich ein neues Fahrrad für den Preis? lol


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie lange Scott Garantie auf den Dämpfer gibt? Das geht aus der Anleitung nicht so ganz hervor.


Wenn du so wie ich in regelmässigen Abständen den Dämpfer schrottest hast ewig Garantie, weil das Teil nie so alt wird, als dass die Garantie ablaufen könnte. Nach jedem Austausch verlängert sich die Garantie wieder. Auf dem Kulanzweg wurde bei mir der Dämpfer deshalb noch nicht getauscht.


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Dann hilft nur eines sich eingestehen das man das falsche gekauft hat und es wieder verkaufen......und finanzieller Verlust lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden,dann guckt man aber beim nächsten Kauf genauer hin.


Du triffst den Nagel genau auf den Kopf.


----------



## Christer (11. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber mehr Standhaftigkeit erwarten. Vorallem deshalb weil es im Bezug auf den Dämpfer egal ist, ob du das 50-er um 1800,- oder das 10-er um 6900,- hast.
> Wird von niemanden bestritten. ... und Scott wird schon wissen warum sie so kulant sind.
> Argumente, die für dich lachhaft sind, sind für mich ausschlaggebend. Abgesehen davon habe ich mich gegen das Rad nie gestreubt. Ich habe aber erkennen müssen, dass es das Allroundrad schlecht hin nicht gibt.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung zu deinen Kritikpunkten am Genius hast Du gelesen und diese bleibt auch so bestehen. 




tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wenn du so wie ich in regelmässigen Abständen den Dämpfer schrottest hast ewig Garantie, weil das Teil nie so alt wird, als dass die Garantie ablaufen könnte. Nach jedem Austausch verlängert sich die Garantie wieder.



Kannst Du mir mal sagen, wo ich nachlesen kann, dass sich die Scott Garantie jedesmal nach einer Reparatur wieder verlängert? Abgesehen davon, tauscht Scott oder DT den Dämpfer nie aus, sondern repariert ihn.


----------



## Christer (11. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mit den Geometriedaten theoretisch nicht auseinandersetzen, weil ich jedes Rad mehrfach teste bevor ich es kaufe. Da ich in den Alpen wohne konzentriere ich mich mehr auf die praktische Ausführung meines Sports und nicht auf das theoretische Geplänkel. Derartige Dinge überlasse ich gerne jenen aus flacheren Region. Dass das Genius länger ist als mein altes Rad bemerkte ich halt im PKW und in Spitzkehren.



Anhand der Geometrie Daten siehst Du aber, dass ein Scott Genius in der jeweiligen Rahmengröße KÜRZER ist als ein Liteville 301 oder ein Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Evo. Daran kann dann dein Auto auch nichts ändern. 

Und wenn das Scott Genius als Trailbike schon KÜRZER ist als das Liteville 301 oder das Specialized Expert Evo (welche ja beide absolute Trailbikes sind), dann musst Du dir wohl wirklich ein Pucky Rad kaufen, wie man dir in diesem Thread schon empfohlen hat.


----------



## Superbiker2001 (11. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Dass du das im Ruhrgebiet nicht so oft schaffst als ich in den Alpen kann ich verstehen. Du prügelst die Kist aber auch nicht ständig 1000hm runter. Bei mir ist das die kleine Feierabendrunde.  ;-)




Außer für die Bremsen ist es doch völlig egal ob ich 1000 Hm am Stück bergabfahre oder 10 mal 100 Hm,bei einer kleinen Feierabendrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mossoma (11. Mai 2011)

Bei dem Genius Contessa meiner Frau, wurde der Dämpfer komplett getauscht am Lago beim Bike Festival.Danke an Mike 

Mittlerweile fährt meine 13 Jährige Tochter auch ein Genius 50 von 2010

Es gibt zur Zeit kein besseres Bike am Markt.
Und ich bewege mein Genius am Lago ( 601, 111, 112, usw....)



 Und keinen besseren Händler als
2 Rad Sturm in Traun Österreich. Günter ein Dank an Dich und deine Crew.

Ihr habt alle die falschen Händler oder könnt nicht ordentlich reden mit ihnen.

Tom


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir mal sagen, wo ich nachlesen kann, dass sich die Scott Garantie jedesmal nach einer Reparatur wieder verlängert? Abgesehen davon, tauscht Scott oder DT den Dämpfer nie aus, sondern repariert ihn.


Ich habe einen Kaufvertrag in dem die Garantiebestimmungen drinnen stehen. Da das Teill immer hin ist, bevor diese abläuft, wird der Dämpfer immer gegen ein Teil getauscht, das wieder diesen Garantiebestimmungen unterliegt. 

Eigentlich sollte nur jemand einen Vertrag abschließen können, der ihn auch gelesen bzw. verstanden hat.


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Mai 2011)

Superbiker2001 schrieb:


> Außer für die Bremsen ist es doch völlig egal ob ich 1000 Hm am Stück bergabfahre oder 10 mal 100 Hm,bei einer kleinen Feierabendrunde.


Ja, wenn man die geologischen Unterschiede nicht beachtet. Ich denk es ist ein Unterschied, ob man über Kalk-, Schiefer oder Granitgestein hobelt oder ob man über Lehm-, Sand oder Lößböden fährt.

Wobei der Gardasee hartes Gelände ist.


----------



## Christer (11. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kaufvertrag in dem die Garantiebestimmungen drinnen stehen. Da das Teill immer hin ist, bevor diese abläuft, wird der Dämpfer immer gegen ein Teil getauscht, das wieder diesen Garantiebestimmungen unterliegt.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte nur jemand einen Vertrag abschließen können, der ihn auch gelesen bzw. verstanden hat.



Ich schließe einen Vertrag mit meinem Händler ab. Der beinhaltet nur eine Gewährleistung nach BGB. Mit der Firma Scott schließe ich gar keinen Vertrag ab. Die Firma Scott bietet mir nur eine freiwillige Garantie an, auf die ich gar keinen Einfluss habe. 

Vielleicht sollte man nur etwas schreiben, wenn man auch weiß was man da schreibt. 




tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man die geologischen Unterschiede nicht beachtet. Ich denk es ist ein Unterschied, ob man über Kalk-, Schiefer oder Granitgestein hobelt oder ob man über Lehm-, Sand oder Lößböden fährt.
> 
> Wobei der Gardasee hartes Gelände ist.



Möchtest Du uns jetzt hier sagen, dass man die Wendigkeit eines Mountainbikes nur in den Alpen und im Kofferraum eines Autos beurteilen kann?

Dann kann ich dich aufklären. Wir haben nördlich der Alpen auch Trails (sogar sehr gute) und sogar Autos mit Kofferraum. Nur so nebenbei...


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Möchtest Du uns jetzt hier sagen, dass man die Wendigkeit eines Mountainbikes nur in den Alpen und im Kofferraum eines Autos beurteilen kann?


Das Maß der Dinge sind in Europa die Alpen. Nicht umsonst wollen so viele einen Alpencross fahren. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es ausserhalb der Alpen keine Trails gibt. Meine Aussage ist, dass in den Alpen die Trails länger und vom Untergrund her härter sind. Softes Hügelland, wie ich es in Polen in den Beskiden hatte, geht nicht so auf's Material, ist aber mit Biken in den Alpen nicht zu vergleichen. ... und wenn ich micht recht erinnere hat man mir in der Schule gelernt, dass das Ruhrgebiet Lehm-, Sand- und Lößböden hat. Also wesentlich andere Untergründe auf den Trails hat. Korrigierst micht bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.

Garantie: In meinem Kaufvertrag habe ich 6 Monate Garantie. Das wird dort explizit erwähnt. Ich erreiche aber nie die 6 Monate Garantie.


----------



## sessantanove (12. Mai 2011)

@tiroler1973 ich glaube es spielt keine Rolle wo man fährt sondern eher wie. Ich meine nur weil du in den Alpen fährst (anhand deinen Fotos eher wanderst ;-)) muss dein Genius nicht mehr beansprucht werden, wie einer im Ruhrgebiet. und vielleicht mach einer im Ruhrgebiet auch mehr km und hm als Du in den Alpen.

Also mein Dämpfer war auch schon defekt aber seit dem letzten Service ist alles tiptop.


----------



## KongoApe (12. Mai 2011)

sessantanove schrieb:


> @tiroler1973 ich glaube es spielt keine Rolle wo man fährt sondern eher wie. Ich meine nur weil du in den Alpen fährst (anhand deinen Fotos eher wanderst ;-)) muss dein Genius nicht mehr beansprucht werden, wie einer im Ruhrgebiet. und vielleicht mach einer im Ruhrgebiet auch mehr km und hm als Du in den Alpen.
> .



 +-100 Meter in leicht welligem Ruhrpott-Gebiet, auf vorwiegend geteerten Strecken, usw. kann man nicht mit
Strecken vergleichen, wie zb. von Hochgebirgs-Rinderhorden zerfurchten , zerklüffteten und zertrampelten Trails? 
Bei > 120 kg haut es halt den Dömpfer ganz anders durch als im Bochumer Waldviertel, wo gerade mal Dachse und Füchse sich gut Nacht sagen? Das Ruhrpottgebiet ist CC-Flachland und keine Alpen-Referenz?


----------



## el presidente69 (12. Mai 2011)

Immer wieder lustig, wenn Gewährleistung und Garantie verwechselt, vermischt, etc werden...


----------



## Langenfelder (12. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> +-100 Meter in leicht welligem *Ruhrpott-Gebiet*, auf vorwiegend geteerten Strecken, usw. kann man nicht mit
> Strecken vergleichen, wie zb. von Hochgebirgs-Rinderhorden zerfurchten , zerklüffteten und zertrampelten Trails?
> Bei > 120 kg haut es halt den Dömpfer ganz anders durch als im Bochumer Waldviertel, wo gerade mal Dachse und Füchse sich gut Nacht sagen? Das Ruhrpottgebiet ist CC-*Flachland* und keine Alpen-Referenz?


 
warst du schon mal im Pott


----------



## Christer (12. Mai 2011)

el presidente69 schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, wenn Gewährleistung und Garantie verwechselt, vermischt, etc werden...



Ich wollte es auch direkt schreiben, habe es dann aber gelassen. Ich glaube manche Leute verstehen das einfach irgendwie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mossoma (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wie und mit was schützt ihr das Unterrohr gegen Beschuss.


Ich habe bis jetzt nichts drauf.

Tom


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Mai 2011)

mossoma schrieb:


> wie und mit was schützt ihr das Unterrohr gegen Beschuss.


Überhaupt nicht. Das muss es aushalten.


----------



## Haop (13. Mai 2011)

So ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Das Bike ist nun mal ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und da bleibt so etwas nicht aus. Es ist auch immer beeindrucken, dass niemand, der ein Fahrrad verkauft, damit mal gestürtzt oder zumindest umgefallen ist - m.M.n. völlig lächerlich, wenn man das Bike artgerecht hält (zumindest beim MTB).

Wenn Du dennoch das Unterrohr schützen möchtest, kannst Du Dir einfach eine dieser Schutzfolien für das Unterrohr kaufen. Jeder halbwegs gut sortierte Online-Shop oder vielleicht sogar dein Händler um die Ecke (wobei ich da eher skeptisch bin) sollte so etwas im Angebot haben.

Grüße,
Haop


----------



## mossoma (13. Mai 2011)

Passt, danke dann bleibt alles so wie es seit einem Jahr ist.


Tom der jetzt eine runde Biken geht.


----------



## Christer (14. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Das muss es aushalten.



Da bin ich bezüglich des Genius doch wirklich mal einer Meinung mit dem Tiroler


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Mai 2011)




----------



## sofajazz (14. Mai 2011)

So, zur Auflockerung mal wieder ein paar Bilder eines Genius. 
Diesmal ein 50er von 2009 mit einigen Modifikationen. Und da alle ihr Bike leichter machen, hab ich halt meins mal schwerer gemacht .

Ich nenns das "Enduro-Package" 

Lyrik 2-Step
VR: Flow / Hope pro II / Fat Albert 2.4
HR: Flow / DT swiss 240s / Nobby Nic 2.4
2-fach SLX Kurbel / Umwerfer
Shiftguide Kettenführung
XT Kasette 11-34
Wellgo Mg-1 Ti
Syntace P6 Carbon
Ritchey WCS Sattel


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Mai 2011)

sofajazz schrieb:


> 2-fach SLX Kurbel / Umwerfer


Wie macht sich der 2-fach Umwerfer? Bis jetzt konnte mein Händler bei einem 3-fach XT Umwerfer eigentlich nicht die richtige Position finden um das mittlere Kettenblatt ordentlich zu nutzen. Wieviele Gänge kannst du mit den jeweiligen Blättern schalten?

Das wäre momentan eine Investition, die mich reizen würde, weil der 3-fach Umwerfer bringts nicht wirklich.


----------



## Christer (15. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


>



Schon sehr OT. Irgendwie auch sehr "billig" das Posting. 

Mein Posting darüber war übrigens nett gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (15. Mai 2011)

sofajazz schrieb:


> So, zur Auflockerung mal wieder ein paar Bilder eines Genius.
> Diesmal ein 50er von 2009 mit einigen Modifikationen. Und da alle ihr Bike leichter machen, hab ich halt meins mal schwerer gemacht .
> 
> Ich nenns das "Enduro-Package"
> ...



Schönes Bike und schönes Fotos. 

Wenn Du dein Genius "etwas härter" fährst, kommst Du dann trotzdem mit dem Genius zurecht? Keine Schäden am Rahmen oder Dämpfer?


----------



## Haop (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn schon so aufgebaut, warum dann keine variable Sattelstütze? Immerhin ist sie auf den Fotos auch unterschiedlich eingestellt.

Und zur Haltbarkeit. Wahrscheinlich ist er ein leichter Fahrer, dann sollte es ja gehen. Also ich mache mir mit 67/68kg auf meinem Carbon-Genius auch keine Sorgen. Allerdings gibt es auch kaum Gelegenheit für Sprünge aber bergab und über derbe Wurzeln usw. gibt es kein Erbarmen 

Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass bei dem Bike schon recht viel Federweg zur Verfügung steht, der ja einiges schluckt.

Beste Grüße,
Haop


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Schon sehr OT. Irgendwie auch sehr "billig" das Posting.
> 
> Mein Posting darüber war übrigens nett gemeint


Das Posting war mit Selbstironie gemeint. Das ist ein Tiroler auf den da gefeuert wird. Ich war der Meinung, dass man anhand der Tracht es erahnen könnte.

Somit: Das war nicht so gemeint wie du es aufgefasst hast. Ich habe auch dein vorangehendes Posting verstanden. Ich find's nur lustig, wie sich die Leute auf jemanden "Einschiessen" wenn er nicht ihrer Meinung ist. ... ist mir aber im Avid Beitrag auch so ergangen als ich die Bremse kritisierte.


----------



## sofajazz (15. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der 2-fach Umwerfer? Bis jetzt konnte mein Händler bei einem 3-fach XT Umwerfer eigentlich nicht die richtige Position finden um das mittlere Kettenblatt ordentlich zu nutzen. Wieviele Gänge kannst du mit den jeweiligen Blättern schalten?
> 
> Das wäre momentan eine Investition, die mich reizen würde, weil der 3-fach Umwerfer bringts nicht wirklich.



Ich bin jetzt etwa ein Jahr mit 2-fach kurbel, aber mit 3-fach slx Umwerfer gefahren. Da konnte ich nur etwa 6-7 Gänge pro kettenblatt fahren. Den 2-fach Umwerfer hab ich erst kürzlich montiert. Da kann ich jetzt jede Kombination fahren. Oder "könnte"... ist ja nicht nur sinnvoll, aber gut zu wissen dass es gehen würde 

Probleme hatte ich zuerst bei der Montage. Der Käfig war zu weit unten und streifte die Bashguard. konnte dann aber den Umwerfer noch leicht nach oben drücken. Jetzt gehts um Haaresbreite. Oder gibts vielleicht ne Möglichkeit den Umerfer in der Höhe zu varieren?


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Mai 2011)

sofajazz schrieb:


> Den 2-fach Umwerfer hab ich erst kürzlich montiert. Da kann ich jetzt jede Kombination fahren. Oder "könnte"... ist ja nicht nur sinnvoll, aber gut zu wissen dass es gehen würde


Danke. Das wollte ich wissen.


sofajazz schrieb:


> Oder gibts vielleicht ne Möglichkeit den Umerfer in der Höhe zu varieren?


Wenn es die gäbe, dann würde man beim 3-fach Blatt in der mittleren Stellung mehr Gänge rein bekommen. Ich war da schon am überlegen, ob ich mir da einen neuen Bügel fräsen lassen soll.


----------



## Christer (15. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Das Posting war mit Selbstironie gemeint. Das ist ein Tiroler auf den da gefeuert wird. Ich war der Meinung, dass man anhand der Tracht es erahnen könnte.
> 
> Somit: Das war nicht so gemeint wie du es aufgefasst hast. Ich habe auch dein vorangehendes Posting verstanden. Ich find's nur lustig, wie sich die Leute auf jemanden "Einschiessen" wenn er nicht ihrer Meinung ist. ... ist mir aber im Avid Beitrag auch so ergangen als ich die Bremse kritisierte.



Ich kann dich ja auch verstehen. Ich stehe auch vielen Produkten kritisch gegenüber. Erstrecht wenn es um technische Probleme geht. Aber für die Komponenten kann man Scott wirklich nicht verantwortlich machen. 

Ich habe in den letzten 25 Mountainbikejahren so einiges erlebt und mitbekommen. Gerade mit Rotwild gab es Probleme die man kaum glauben kann. Da hat der Kunde einen kleinen Haarriss im Rahmen. Der Händler schickt den Rahmen zum Hersteller/Importeur ein (damals noch die Firma ADP). Der Rahmen kommt ein paar Tage später mit einem freundlichen Schreiben der Firma Rotwild/ADP zurück: Der Kunde möchte doch bitte den Riss genau beobachten und sich noch einmal melden wenn der Rahmen richtig gebrochen ist. Ich möchte nicht wissen was ich an der Stelle mit der Firma gemacht hätte. 

Hast Du deinen Genius Dämpfer schon mal eingeschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sofajazz (15. Mai 2011)

Haop schrieb:


> Wenn schon so aufgebaut, warum dann keine variable Sattelstütze? Immerhin ist sie auf den Fotos auch unterschiedlich eingestellt.



Nee, die Variablen gehen mir nicht weit genug runter. Hab den Sattel beim Downhill meist ganz eingefahren, also noch weiter unten als auf dem Foto.


----------



## Mischa84 (15. Mai 2011)

Haop schrieb:


> Wenn schon so aufgebaut, warum dann keine variable Sattelstütze? Immerhin ist sie auf den Fotos auch unterschiedlich eingestellt.
> 
> Und zur Haltbarkeit. Wahrscheinlich ist er ein leichter Fahrer, dann sollte es ja gehen. Also ich mache mir mit 67/68kg auf meinem Carbon-Genius auch keine Sorgen. Allerdings gibt es auch kaum Gelegenheit für Sprünge aber bergab und über derbe Wurzeln usw. gibt es kein Erbarmen
> 
> ...





Scott selbst gibt das bike bis 115kg frei, wieso sollte es da probleme geben? Fahre selbst das 10er carbon mit 105 kg...


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Gerade mit Rotwild gab es Probleme die man kaum glauben kann.


... ein Grund dafür, warum bei uns kein Händler mehr ein Hirschgweih verkauft. ... einer hat letztes Jahr wieder recht zaghaft begonnen.



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hast Du deinen Genius Dämpfer schon mal eingeschickt?


Dafür habe ich den Händler. ... und der markiert als Rennstallbesitzer eindeutig den Platzhirschen im Umkreis von 100 km. Es ist auch nicht so hyperdramatisch, weil ich ein 2. Rad habe.


----------



## Haop (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nicht direkt gesagt, dass es Probleme geben sollte 

Ich habe lediglich eine Erklärung versucht, um damit die Frage von Snoopyracer zu beantworten.

Bezüglich der Haltbarkeit mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen. Viele haben da - und gerade bei Carbon - Bedenken, was ich nicht verstehen kann. Wahrscheinlich sind sie selbst nie Carbon gefahren. Na ja, whatever.

Beste Grüße,
Haop


----------



## Christer (15. Mai 2011)

Mal eine Frage an alle Genius Fahrer: Hat jemand von euch den Genius Dämpfer nach dem "Kolbenproblem" schon mal zu DT-Swiss einschicken lassen und hat DANACH gar keine Probleme mehr mit dem Dämpfer? 

Sollten die Probleme mit dem Kolben beim Genius Dämpfer wirklich immer wieder auftreten, wäre das ja gar nicht schön.


----------



## ricci_wave_xxs (16. Mai 2011)

Hatte auch das Kolbenproblem, wurde eingeschickt und ist nun seit einem halben Jahr alles im Lack. Funktioniert "Butterweich" und geht wieder in die Nullstellung.
Ich denke alle die, die keine Probleme damit haben schreiben keine Beiträge ...


----------



## steve-0 (16. Mai 2011)

Hab den Dämpfer schon 2 x eingeschickt.

Einmal wegen der sichtbaren Kolbenstange, hab dann nen neuen mit SAG-Anzeige bekommen.
Danach hatte ich das Problem mit nicht richtig funktionierendem Lockout, sprich der Dämper geht unter Belastung trotz Lockout ca. 2cm in den Federweg.

Dämpfer eingeschick, repariert zurück, Problem weiterhin vorhanden, lebe jetzt halt damit, hab aber auch noch ein zweites Bike...

Evtl.schick ich ihn nochmal ein die Tage, Infos folgen dann.

Gruß
steve-0


----------



## sessantanove (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte das Problem auch mit dem Dämpfer das die Kolbenstange ca 1cm rausschaute. Eingeschickt und bis jetzt ist alles tiptop, sind aber erst 2 Monate her und ein paar 100 km drauf.


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Mai 2011)

dito


----------



## Christer (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für euer Feedback. 

Ich habe meinen Dämpfer heute auch mal einschicken lassen. Nun hoffe ich, dass er danach auch lange Zeit ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonesel (17. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte hier nochmal auf das super Service von Scott hinweisen!
Habe meinen Dämpfer aus meinem 2009er Genius 40 wegen herausstehendem Kolben über meinen Händler einschicken lassen und am nächsten!!! Tag einen aktuellen neuen Dämpfer erhalten.
Find ich einfach nur cool!
Werde weiterhin Scott Bikes fahren!


----------



## Miracoolx (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mitlerweile schon den dritten Dämpfer.
Man hat mir erzählt und es ist mir auch schon selber auf gefallen, wenn man über Pfitzenlöcher mit Lock out fährt
und dann den Dämpfer auf macht ist der Duck zu hart und öffnet da durch zu schnell.
man sackt zuerst schell ab.
daher auch die Probleme, gerade bei den ..etwas..Kräftigenfahrer unter uns.
Der gute Rat von dem Mann war/ist, daß man vom Lockout bis zum öffnen kurz sein Hintern vom Sattel hoch bewegen soll. Dann Arbeitet der Dämpfer besser.


----------



## posmanet (17. Mai 2011)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> Der gute Rat von dem Mann war/ist, daß man vom Lockout bis zum öffnen kurz sein Hintern vom Sattel hoch bewegen soll. Dann Arbeitet der Dämpfer besser.



Das ist doch mal ein sinnvoller Hinweis. 

Das macht in meinen Augen absolut Sinn: Wenn man mit vollem Kampfgewicht auf dem Lockout sitzt und möglicherweise den Dämpfer auch noch grad zusätzlich durch irgendein Schlagloch belastet - und man dann das Ventil in diesem Augenblick öffnet - das kann dem Ventil nicht so gut tun. Kein Wunder, wenn das irgendwann undicht wird. 

Den Hintern im Schaltmoment kurz lupfen - also den Dämpfer entlasten - und schon wird es vermutlich länger leben. Der Idealfall ist sicherlich das Schalten im Stand. (absteigen bzw. kurz aufstehen = Bike ganz entlasten) Klar, da geht dann leider einiges an Komfort verloren... für Wettkämpfer und Konsorten ist das nichts.


----------



## sun909 (17. Mai 2011)

Hm,
beim alten Genius war das nicht notwendig und das habe ich mit 86kg drei Jahre ohne Service am Dämpfer Sommer wie Winter und in hartem Gelände gefahren...

Also in meinen Augen ein deutlicher Rückschritt an einem tollen Konzept 

Gruesse


----------



## much175 (18. Mai 2011)

ich hab das ganze schon mal in der Kaufberatung gepostet, ich denke aber, die waren Experten sitzen hier^^:

"Ich steh kurz davor, mir ein Genius zu kaufen, weil die Geometrie bei  mir wie angegossen passt (bin schon paar mal Probegefahren).

Jetzt noch ein paar Fragen an die Geniusfahrer:
1. Ist der Rahmen stabil, gab es irgendwelche Haarrisse oder andere  Auffälligkeiten nach längerer Benutzung?
2. Der Equalizer von Scott arbeitet ja genau umgekehrt zu den sonst  typischen Federbeinen. Habt ihr trotzdem ein gutes Set Up hinbekommen  oder eher auf die Angaben von Scott vertraut?
3. Arbeitet der Equalizer auch in einer Extremen Schlamschlacht? Vor  allem auf lange Sicht? Oder habt ihr schon effektive Schutze gebastelt?
4. Wie "bikeparktauglich" (ich weiß dafür ist es nicht gedacht, aber so  Drops und Sprünge bis 1,5m, was halt im Wald selbst gebaut wird) ist das  Bike?

Ich sag dazu, dass das mein erstes richtiges Monntnbaik ist welches aber  von Kilometerfressertouren bis ruppigen Waldtrails alles machen soll."

Besten Dank schon mal für alle Produktiven Posts
Gruß


----------



## moe69 (18. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche eine Kettenführung für mein Scott Genius 50/2010.
Gibt es da was für die normale 3x9.
Umwerfer ist ja E-Type mit Direktmontage. Hat da jemand was passendes gefunden, dass funktioniert?
Kenne mich damit nicht aus, und habe nur 2x10 Kefü´s gefunden.


----------



## Haop (18. Mai 2011)

@much175

Ich kann nur für mein Genius (von 2008, also nicht das aktuelle Design und der aktuelle Dämpfer) sprechen, dieser Hinweis sei gegeben.

zu1) Es ist ein 2008er Genius MC20, also ein Carbonrahmen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du ein Carbon- oder Aluminium-Modell suchst. Für den Carbonrahmen kann ich allerdings sagen, dass er bisher alles unbeschadet überstanden hat. Der Rahmen hatte dabei zwei Vorbesitzer, einer davon ein Kollege von mir. Er wiegt ca. 75kg, ich 68kg.

zu2) Bezüglich des Setups bin ich einfach der Bedienungsanleitung gefolgt und bin mit dem Ergebnis der Einstellungen sehr zufrieden. Man pumpt den entsprechenden Druck auf, stellt den Rebound ein, testet es kurz und das passt dann meistens auch.

zu3) Ich bin ein Schönwetter-Fahrer und werde nur nass, wenn ich unterwegs vom Regen überrascht werde  Ausnahmen sind Rennen, da starte ich natürlich auch bei Regen. Aber erstens fahre ich davon nicht so viele und zweitens noch keins mit dem Genius. Ich kann Dir daher leider nichts zur Funktion bei Nässe und Schmutz sagen; einen Schutz habe ich nicht, das sähe sicher auch albern aus.

zu4) Im Bikepark war ich damit noch nicht und das wird wohl auch nicht passieren. Ich bin mit dem Genius in Gießen und Umgebung unterwegs, dabei auch viel am Dünsberg, falls das ein Begriff ist. Dort gibt es auch eine DH-Strecke, die man ohne Probleme mit dem Genius fahren kann und da sind auch Sprünge dabei, die es bisher unbeschadet überstanden hat und auch der Federweg von 135mm (das neue Genius hat m.E. 150mm) hinten und 150mm vorn kam dabei nicht an die Grenzen. Über 1,5m Drops kann ich nur spekulieren aber es ist wohl im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten. Ansonsten gibt es viele Trails an besagtem Berg und in der Umgebung und verglichen mit meinem Hardtail kann man die mit dem Genius in einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit abfahren und es macht sehr viel Spaß.

Zur Not kaufst Du das Genius LT 

Aber vielleicht können sich ja noch ein paar erfahrenere Geniusfahrer dazu äußern.

Sofern man die Carbonmodelle kauft, hat man halt den Gewichtsvorteil, der sehr angenehm ist.

Beste Grüße,
Haop


----------



## Plastik Biker (18. Mai 2011)

4. Wie "bikeparktauglich" (ich weiß dafür ist es nicht gedacht, aber so Drops und Sprünge bis 1,5m, was halt im Wald selbst gebaut wird) ist das Bike?


Sorry, vergiss es. Kauf dir ein Enduro.
Trotz des vielen Federwegs, ist es denoch zu sehr auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Sprünge und Drops hält es mit sicherheit nicht lang durch.
Dann kannst du dich in die lange Reihe derjenigen einfügen die sich über den ach so schlechten Dämper aufregen.


----------



## Haop (18. Mai 2011)

Damit hat der Plastik Biker wahrscheinlich recht.

Es gibt ja viele Optionen, die mehr Potential anbieten (also mehr aushalten) aber dennoch einigermaßen Klettereigenschaften versprechen und "leicht" sind.

Spontan fallen mir da bikes ein, die ich selbst immer wieder mal im Auge habe wie z.B. das Yeti ASR7 oder ein Canyon Strive. Wenn man da nur die Framesets kauft, kommt man recht günstig weg. Bisher hat mich aber immer da Gewicht abgeschreckt und außerdem brauche ich nicht so viel Federweg 

Gruß,
Haop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastik Biker (18. Mai 2011)

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin von meinem Bike seit 3 Jahren voll begeistert.
Ich kann damit jeden Trail in dem Tempo fahren das mir Spass macht, und es steckt auch einiges an Belastung weg. Aber man sollte immer mit beiden Rädern am Boden bleiben.
Ist halt der Nachteil am Leichtbau.


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Mai 2011)

Hm. Auch wenn ich als die Geniuszicke schlecht hin verschrien bin: Den Rahmen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht killen können. Leider den Dämpfer öfters. Deshalb meine Meinung: Der Rahmen macht mehr mit als der Dämpfer.


----------



## Plastik Biker (18. Mai 2011)

Sag ich doch!
Mein alter Tc Dämpfer wiegt gefühlt doppelt so viel wie der Neue.
Vielleicht ist ja das der Pudels Kern.
Die Gewichtsersparrnis beim Dämpfer könnte sich als problematisch bei der haltbarkeit erweisen.


----------



## dib (18. Mai 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich suche eine Kettenführung für mein Scott Genius 50/2010.
> Gibt es da was für die normale 3x9.
> ...



Ja, gibt es für Geld von Bionicon! 
Les dir mal den Fred durch.
Ich hab sie mir in 5 Minuten selbst gebaut, funktioniert hervorragend unauffällig und unhörbar!


----------



## Christer (19. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Hm. Auch wenn ich als die Geniuszicke schlecht hin verschrien bin



Naja, ich muss sagen so langsam muss ich dir immer mehr Recht geben. Das mit dem Genius Dämpfer ist doch nicht normal. Meiner ist jetzt auch eingeschickt und hier findet man ja kaum Leute die noch nie Probleme mit ihrem Genius Dämpfer hatten. Das darf doch wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre mein 30er jetzt seit fast einem Jahr, dabei darf es sich im Ergebirge austoben und einmal war ich auch in den Alpen. Der Dämpfer hält bis jetzt. Einzig die Sache mit der Kette und Umwerfer stört mich. Ich würde nicht von der rel. kleinen Anzahl an Leuten, die sich hier melden darauf schließen, dass gleich alle Besitzer Probleme haben. Aber vernünftige Statistiken wird man dazu sicherlich eh nicht bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Mai 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Naja, ich muss sagen so langsam muss ich dir immer mehr Recht geben. Das mit dem Genius Dämpfer ist doch nicht normal. Meiner ist jetzt auch eingeschickt und hier findet man ja kaum Leute die noch nie Probleme mit ihrem Genius Dämpfer hatten. Das darf doch wirklich nicht sein.


Man darf eines nicht vergessen: Meckern tun nur die, die Probleme haben.


Bunkerhorst schrieb:


> Einzig die Sache mit der  Kette und Umwerfer stört mich.


Ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum mir das bei den Testfahrten nicht aufgefallen ist. ... vor lauter Geil auf's Rad hab ich das irgendwie ignoriert.


----------



## sofajazz (19. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre das Bike jetzt genau 2 Jahre. Dämpfer war noch nie im Service und läuft noch wie am ersten Tag. Kolben geht ganz rein wenn unbelastet und alle 3 Modes schalten sich tiptop....



Plastik Biker schrieb:


> Aber man sollte immer mit beiden Rädern am Boden bleiben. Ist halt der Nachteil am Leichtbau.



...und damit werden ordentliche Wurzelpassagen und Sprünge gefahren bzw. geflogen


----------



## much175 (19. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum mir das bei den Testfahrten nicht aufgefallen ist. ... vor lauter Geil auf's Rad hab ich das irgendwie ignoriert.



was ist denn mit der Kette/Umwerfer?

ich kann mal von der Strecke, die mich reitzt heut Abend ein paar Bilder reinstellen. Und selbst wiege ich um die 65kg. Der Dämpfer sollte normalerweiße keine Probleme machen. Und ich hoffe mal, dass der Service von Scott wirklich so kulant ist, wie hier oft beschrieben.

gruß


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Mai 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der Kette/Umwerfer?


Man bekommt bei einem 3-fach Umwerfer unverschämt wenig Gänge rein. Umwerfer: Shimano XT 2009.


----------



## Haop (19. Mai 2011)

> Man bekommt bei einem 3-fach Umwerfer unverschämt wenig Gänge rein.



Wie ist das denn zu verstehen? Welchen Baujahres ist dein Genius?

Mit dem 2008er gibt es da keine Probleme. Abgesehen davon sind manche Übersetzungen ja eh nicht zu empfehlen, da sonst die Kette sehr diagonal läuft. Aber das weißt Du ja ganz sicher selbst.


----------



## zioken81 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Es gibt was neues über meinen Dämpfer zu berichten.
Mein Händler hat dem Scott-Service gemailt,dieser wird mir den "falschen" durch einen 2011er austauschen... 
Er ist momentan noch mit dem Paketdienst unterwegs.. mal schauen ob dann ein unbenutzter funktionierender Equalizer im Paket drin ist..

Wenn ja, muss ich den Scott Service sehr loben... falls nicht wird halt wieder gemailt+telefoniert =)

Noch ne Frage aus Neugier.. weiss jemand ob der neue Cannondale Dämpfer vom Jekyll auf ein Genius passen würde?

LG


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Mai 2011)

Haop schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn zu verstehen? Welchen Baujahres ist dein Genius?
> 
> Mit dem 2008er gibt es da keine Probleme. Abgesehen davon sind manche Übersetzungen ja eh nicht zu empfehlen, da sonst die Kette sehr diagonal läuft. Aber das weißt Du ja ganz sicher selbst.


Meins ist ein 2009-er. Wobei es vom Händler aufgebaut wurde.

Ich bekomme mit dem kleinen und goßen Blatt mehr Gänge rein als mit dem mittleren Blatt. Störend ist hier, dass ich beim mittleren Blatt erst ab dem dritt kleinsten los geht. Das Problem hatten hier aber auch schon ein paar andere.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Mai 2011)

zioken81 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage aus Neugier.. weiss jemand ob der neue Cannondale Dämpfer vom Jekyll auf ein Genius passen würde?


... das würd die Welt noch brauchen: Ein Genius mit Lefty und Jekyll Dämpfer -  - Der totale Markenhybride. Irgendwo müsste man dann noch das Brain vom Speci rein quetschen. Wobei Genius mit Lefty optisch sexy aussieht.


----------



## Haop (19. Mai 2011)

> Störend ist hier, dass ich beim mittleren Blatt erst ab dem dritt kleinsten los geht.



Verstehe aber wenn man hinten so klein fahren will, schaltet man i.d.R. doch sowieso vorn auf das Große, oder nicht? Also zumindest fahre ich so


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Mai 2011)

Haop schrieb:


> Verstehe aber wenn man hinten so klein fahren will, schaltet man i.d.R. doch sowieso vorn auf das Große, oder nicht? Also zumindest fahre ich so


HÄ? 

Gemeint ist der 3. kleinste Gang und nicht das 3. kleinste Ritzel. Wenn es so wäre wie du es verstanden hast würds schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haop (19. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich habe schon fast befürchtet, dass wir unterschiedliche Dinge meinen 

Aber gut, dann habe ich wohl Glück, denn ich könnte, wenn ich wollte auch vorn das mittlere Blatt und hinten den kleinsten Gang (also das größte Ritzel) fahren, ohne, dass die Kette schleift.


----------



## much175 (20. Mai 2011)

Also fasse ich zusammen:

-Rahmen super
-Dämpfer ist oft beim Service, was aber durch die
-große Kulanz von Scott kein Thema sein sollte
-und Springen eher doch weniger...

Aber wie sieht es bei größerem Dreckbefall aus? Auch wenn der Dämpfer auf Zug arbeitet, ist der doch trotzdem voll im Beschuss?


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Dreck war bei dem Vorgänger-Dämpfer NIE ein Thema.

Wurde immer wieder angesprochen, aber es gab in allen Foren keinen mir bekannten Fall. 

Selber habe ich ein Genius drei Jahre Sommers wie Winters durch allen Schlamm und Pfützen geschickt. Einen Service bekam der Dämpfer einmal. Kurz danach brach der Rahmen  ...

Nichts desto trotz ist der Umstand, dass der neue Dämpfer "oft" beim Service ist, ein NoGo für mich. Will fahren, nicht mal gerade auf einen Dämpfer warten, das kann im Sommer auch mal länger dauern 

Und es ist ein Rahmen, der ziemlich nah an der Grenze dessen gebaut ist, für das das Rad ausgelegt ist. Sprich, sehr dünne Rohre, sollte man halt bei Grenzbelastungen und Sprüngen sich gut überlegen, ob er das auf Dauer mitmacht.

Ach ja, bevor jemand fragt, bin das neue eine Woche am Gardasee gefahren, weiß also durchaus, was das Rad kann 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Haop (20. Mai 2011)

> Dämpfer ist oft beim Service, was aber durch die



Bitte vergiss nicht, dass die Leute, deren Dämpfer super arbeitet, hier kaum präsent sind. Ich fahre noch den alten TC-Dämpfer (in meinem Fotoalbum zu sehen) und zumindest von dem kann ich keine Probleme berichten. Meines Wissens nach war er noch nie beim Service, weshalb ich es mal machen will aber er verrichtet seine Dienste ohne Zicken.

Gruß,
Haop


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Mai 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es bei größerem Dreckbefall aus? Auch wenn der Dämpfer auf Zug arbeitet, ist der doch trotzdem voll im Beschuss?


Frag den mal: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/403300 - der hat das Genius mit der Lefty. ... und wie seien Fotos beweisen hält er sein MTB artgerecht. ... auch wenn es ein Genius ist. Ich denk schmutziger kann man einen Dämpfer nicht machen.


----------



## much175 (20. Mai 2011)

Haop schrieb:


> Bitte vergiss nicht, dass die Leute, deren Dämpfer super arbeitet, hier kaum präsent sind.
> 
> Gruß,
> Haop



Ist mir bewusst, mein Scott-Onkel vor Ort hat auch gesagt, dass er nur ein bis zwei Fälle hatte, wo der Dämpfer mal weg musste.

@tiroler, wenn der Dämpfer das locker wegsteckt, was bei mir oft der Fall sein wird, bin ich ja beruhigt^^ Da werd ich mich schon aufs putzen freuen...


----------



## Christer (20. Mai 2011)

Haop schrieb:


> Bitte vergiss nicht, dass die Leute, deren Dämpfer super arbeitet, hier kaum präsent sind.



Das ist eine gute Frage. Leider hört man hier im Forum ja nur von den Leuten, die Probleme mit dem Dämpfer haben. 

Wir haben uns letztes Jahr mit drei Leuten gleichzeitig das Genius 10 gekauft. Davon sind jetzt auch alle drei Dämpfer defekt. Das finde ich schon etwas schade bei einem so hochwertigen und teuren Bike. 


Ich habe gerade mal einen guten Freund von mir per E-Mail angeschrieben. Er arbeitet nebenbei (mehr aus Spaß) in einem kleinen edlen Bike Shop im schönen Hessen. Früher war der Shop mal Scott Reference Center (das sind nur ganz wenige ausgesuchte Scott Händler). Seit ein oder zwei Jahren verkaufen sie gar kein Scott mehr. Mein Bekannter fragt morgen mal seinen Chef wie das mit den Reklamationen des Genius Dämpfers genaus aussieht. Er hat mir heute dazu Sachen berichtet, die ich von Scott sehr dreist finde, wenn sie stimmen. Deswegen nimmt er dazu erst noch einmal Rücksprache mit dem Shop Chef.


----------



## alter-sack (20. Mai 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Frag den mal: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/403300 - der hat das Genius mit der Lefty. ... und wie seien Fotos beweisen hält er sein MTB artgerecht. ... auch wenn es ein Genius ist. Ich denk schmutziger kann man einen Dämpfer nicht machen.



OK, der mit dem Lefty-Genius, der bin ich. Also: ein besonderes Schmutzproblem beim Dämpfer gibt es nicht. Im Normalzustand ist der Kolben sowieso eingefahren und damit besser geschützt als ein Dämpfer herkömmlicher Bauart. Außerdem hat die Kolbenstange werksseitig einen Spritzschutz an der Rückseite. Bei meinem Dämpfer (Equalizer 2, 2009) war die Kolbenstange nach zwei Jahren ca 3-4mm zu sehen. Wurde  anstandslos in neues Modell 2011 getauscht, der  läuft ohne Probleme.
Schaltprobleme gibt es bei mir auch keine, weil ich Drehgriffe mit Micro-Rasterung am Umwerfer fahre und die damit die Kettenführung am Umwerfer  für jeden Gang schleiffrei fahren kann.






Ich bin von diesem Bike voll begeistert.


----------



## much175 (20. Mai 2011)

na herzlichen Glückwunsch zu so einem Bike!!!

Da steckt bestimmt ganz viel Geld und Arbeit drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (20. Mai 2011)

@altersack: Deine Dämpfererfahrung macht mir Mut


----------



## clekilein (22. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich dir auch Mut machen!
Ich bin fast ein Genius fahrer der ersten Stunde. D.h. das neue Genius kam raus und ich hatte es, meins is jetzt quasi über 2 jahre alt.

letzes jahr bin ich relativ wenig damit gefahren, aber 09 und dieses wieder sehr viel. (asche auf mein haupt) der dämpfer hat ausser ner reinigung noch keinen service gesehn

funktioniert trotzdem hervorragend, bis auf ein schwergängiges axiallager.


----------



## Gilmore173 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge diesen Thread schon seit frühester Zeit und
wollte mal hier das Eis für das Genius bzw. des Dämpfers brechen.
Auch, weil ich mich ein klein wenig aufgefordert fühle, mal etwas als 
zufriedener Scott und Genius - Biker zu berichten.

Allgemeines zum Rad:

Ich habe schon einige Bikes gefahren. Über mehrere Hardtails, einige Canyon Fullys, ein Scott Spark und nicht zuletzt das Genius. 
Von allen Rädern bin ich vom Genius am begeisterten. Kein Bike hat einen
größeren Einsatzbereich. Ich liebe es einfach. 

Stabilität:

Ich fahre das Bike nun seit fast einem Jahr. Habe schon eine Alpenüberquerung mit dem Rad hinter mir, habe es schon über die Trails am Gardasee geführt, zirkel es mehrmals die Woche durch den Teuto (nähe Bielefeld) und habe es schon mehrfach in Willingen durch den Bikepark gejagt. Bis jetzt hält alles. Und ja, Sprünge sind auch dabei. Keine Drops von 1 Meter. Aber naja. 
Aufgefallen ist mir durch lesen etlicher Foren, strafft mich als Lügner falls es nicht so ist, dass wenn mal ein Rahmen bricht es sich meistens um den von diversen Bikezeitschriften zu bevorzugten ALU-Rahmen handelt. Habe selten von einem gebrochenen Carbon-Rahmen gelesen, geschweige den ein Bild gesehen. Falls Ihr welche habt, einfach mal reinstellen. Würde mich interessieren. 

Dämpfer:

Meines Erachtens ist das Fahrwerk bzw. der Dämpfer eine Wucht und spielt ganz weit vorne mit. Er schluckt einfach alles. Macht einfach nur Spass wenn die richtige Einstellung gefunden ist. Von den vielfach beschriebenen Problemen mit der Kolbenstange bin ich (TEU,TEU,TEU) bis jetzt verschont geblieben. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so. Aber was solls, dafür fährt man ja eine der kulantesten Marken die es so gibt.

Fazit:

Kurz gefasst, ich bin einfach zufrieden mit dem Rad. Und es macht einfach nur SPASS.

P.S. Würde mich mal interessieren wie hart Ihr das Rad so rannimmt. Was es alles so aushält. Berichtet doch mal von Euren Erfahrungen.

Gruß, der der gleich noch ne kleine Runde mit dem Genius dreht.


----------



## Bernstein84 (23. Mai 2011)

Hört sich gut an, leider ist bei mir der Dämpfer nach einem Mal Service und dem zweiten Mal Austausch mit Revisionsdämpfer schon wieder mit dem Kolbenproblem nach knapp 100km behaftet (innerhalb von einem 1/2 Jahr). Habe es jetzt bei Facebook im Supportbereich von Scott gepostet, weil ich eine endgültige Lösung dafür möchte und Scott sowas auch mal direkt zu hören bekommt. 

Was ihr erzählt macht mir Mut: Das Fahren mit dem Bike macht wirklich richtig Bock...aber der Dämpfer ärgert mich munter :-( bestimmt einer der paar "Einzelfälle" hier im Forum. 

Ich hoffe bald eine richtige Lösung dafür zu bekommen...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, habe mich vor kurzen langgemacht und das Schaltauge von meinem
Scott Genius mc20 2005 geplättet. Denkt ihr das kann man noch richten oder muss die Hinterbau-Strebe ersetzt werden? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/903112


Gilmore173:Habe das Bike seit 2005 im Wettkampfeinsatz, und liebe es. Optisch ist und bleibt es bisher mein Traumbike.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/903147

Seit dem hat das Genius eine Trans Germany, Alpencross, an die 40 Langstrecken Marathons, 3 Stunden Rennen, etliche XC Rennen und einige Einsätze als 24 Stunden Solofahrer auf dem Kerbholz. Bisher warte ich auf dem Tag an dem der Rahmen mal bricht aber das scheint noch in weiter Ferne, obwohl ich das Bike im Rennen schon gut 10 mal weggeschmissen habe. Also ich hätte nicht erwartet das das Material solche Belastungen auf dauer wegsteckt da ich auch auf 90 Kg komme und nicht die flowigste Fahrweise habe. 
Einzige Tunning Massnahmen waren Laufräder, Gabel, Schaltzüge, Sattel sowie Flaschenhalter. 

Bei der Xt Kurbel und Ritzelpaket handelt es sich um die 3.Generation, die Xt Dual-Control Sch..kommt auf 2.  Xt Umwerfer schlägt nach 4000 Km aus und ist der 4.
Sowie die Xt Tretlager schon 6 mal erneuert wurden, Besonders diese staubigen 120 Km dinger mögen die Garnicht. Xt Kette müsste die 12 sein.
Die Hinterbaulager lasse ich alle 2-3 Jahre tauschen, und im Januar geht der Dampfer zum Service. Immerhin hat er mich nie im stich gelassen, und hat es sich verdient.   Vom Scott Service kann ich nur gutes berichten, und beim Bike wüste ich nicht was es bei mir zu bemängeln gäbe. 
Traumbike halt. 
Ps: habe es damals günstig bei Ebay ersteigert. 4200 Euro war das Bike mit der Ausstattung meinerAnsicht nach wirklich nicht wert.


----------



## sun909 (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,
der Hinterbau bzw nur das kleine Teil mit Strebe und Schaltauge ist leider recht teuer... Scott ruft da ca 300 auf 

Den Rest deines Berichts kann ich nur bestätigen, ist ein tolles Rad gewesen...

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Mai 2011)

Servus, ja habe da schon ähnliches über diese Hinterbaustrebe gehört. Werde das Schaltauge erstmal von meinem Vereinshändler richten lassen. Wenn das fehlschlägt wird der Scott Fachhändler das Teil wohl ersetzen müssen.

@Sun909: Was ist denn mit deinen Genius passiert wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Servus, ja habe da schon ähnliches über diese Hinterbaustrebe gehört. Werde das Schaltauge erstmal von meinem Vereinshändler richten lassen. Wenn das fehlschlägt wird der Scott Fachhändler das Teil wohl ersetzen müssen.
> 
> @Sun909: Was ist denn mit deinen Genius passiert wenn ich fragen darf.



Hinterbau rechts / Kettenstrebe gebrochen... 

Kosten waren mir zu hoch, Ersatz woanders war mir zu teuer bzw nicht zu kriegen.

Jetzt fahr ich Enduro 

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Bunkerhorst (8. Juni 2011)

Kennt ihr eine Radtasche, in der das Genius problemlos reinpasst? Mir scheint, als wären die meisten erhältlichen Bike-Taschen einen Ticken zu kurz.. . Danke.


----------



## StullY (8. Juni 2011)

Specialized Enduro? 

Wird glaube ich auch mein nächstes Bike sein! Aber ein AM, das Stonejumper! Weil man auch keine Talas mehr braucht. Bessere Geo und so! Aber das hat noch Zeit, weil ich liebe  mein Genius. Aber Freundin hat heute ein Epic bekommen bzw. das weibliche Pendant dazu: Era! Das Comtessa ist ja designmäßig eine Katastrophe!!! 


So long!


----------



## Noobster (19. Juni 2011)

ihr lieben,

ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin. über die suchfunktion habe ich allerdings auch keine wirklichen beiträge zu meinem problem finden können, oder ich bin halt einfach zu doof, was ja auch sein kann.

ich fahre das genius 60 2011. mein problem ist, dass mein hinterreifen ganz und gar nicht mittig im hinterbau sitz, also nicht nur ein bisschen. fahre derzeit den ab werk verbauten nobert nic 2,4 (oder 2,35 ) von schwalbe (die billigen performance-kiste). habe durch über die reifen aufgenommen dreck schon richtige spurrillen im rahmen auf der linken seiten (,wenn man hinter dem dar steht). das der reifen, wenn er voller dreck ist, schleift ist nicht das problem, sondern das ich gerne einen anderen reifen darauf machen will. nun ist, wie jeder weiß, 2,4 nicht immer gleich 2,4, sondern auch mal echt breiter oder schmaler. meine befürchtungen: entweder der reifen passt gar nicht oder ich habe bald schon eine super soll-bruch-stelle.

meine frage: hat jemand ähnliches schon gesehen? ist das normal? was soll ich tun? reklamation?


----------



## Langenfelder (19. Juni 2011)

schleifspuren hab ich bei meinem auch aber ich hab die dicke Betty 2,4 drauf  und hatte zu der Zeit ein bischen zu wenig Luft drin.
Wenn dein H Rad schief ist stimmt was mit der Aufnahme nicht.
Ich würds reklamieren


----------



## cubisti (19. Juni 2011)

Schau mal ob Dein HR auch sauber zentriert ist. 

Gruss


----------



## Sigge (19. Juni 2011)

da die schleifspuren durch geringen luftdruck beidseitig entstehen, wenn auch nicht auf beiden seiten gleich stark und einseitige schleifspuren immer auf ein nicht korrekt eingebautes hr hinweisen, würde ich dir empfehlen dies einmal selbst zu kontrollieren 
die nobbys in 2.25 bringste nämlich im genius auf keine andere art zum schleifen


----------



## Noobster (20. Juni 2011)

danke für die rasche antworten!

richtig eingebaut ist das hr. 

hr wurde erst letztens (2 wochen) zentriert (erstinspektion).

fahre den nobert in 2,4! mit normalem luftdruck (2,2 bar), damit man auch noch was an grip hat. ferner wird bei mehr bar das fahrwerk insgesamt nicht besser.  

merkwürdig ist, dass es nur einseitig ist und dass der hr eben echt nicht mittig im rahmen sitz. dafür muss man nicht zwingend am unteren geröhr gucken, das fällt auch oben (da wo scott steht) auf. 

ich versuche jetzt mal, ein bilder zu machen, und weiter versuche ich mal, die bilder hier rein zu setzen.


----------



## Noobster (20. Juni 2011)

so,

hoffe, man kann was sehen.

zwischen rahmen und reifenprofil passt ungefähr 1,5 mal die dicke von einem zollstock. ist das bei euch auch der fall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Juni 2011)

... schon mal daran gedacht 2.25-er aufzuziehen und dem 2.4-er adios zu sagen? Warum machen sich die Menschen das Leben nur so schwer?


----------



## Noobster (20. Juni 2011)

so,

hier noch ein "totale" vom rad im hinterbau.


----------



## Noobster (20. Juni 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... schon mal daran gedacht 2.25-er aufzuziehen und dem 2.4-er adios zu sagen? Warum machen sich die Menschen das Leben nur so schwer?




die sind zu schmal. der gedanke liegt aber nahe. ich habe ein am und nutze es auch so. 2,2er sind eher was für xc. das ist meine meinung.

aber es geht auch ein bisschen ums prinzip. ich muss doch auf ein fahrrad in rahmengröße XL einen 2,4er reifen aufziehen können. kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> die sind zu schmal.


Nachdem ich selber 2.25 aufgezogen habe und in den Alpen damit ausgezeichnet die Trails runter fahre, kann ich dir sagen dass 2.25 auf gar keinen Fall zu schmal sind. Event. für deine Felge, aber ganz bestimmt nicht für den Einsatzbereich.

... wenns ums Prinzip geht hast natürlich prinzipiell recht. Ist bei Prinzipien immer so. Ich würde mir aber prinzipiell nicht den Rahmen vom Reigen anhobeln lassen. Außerdem bringts nichts, wenn du den 2.4 Ballonreifen so heftig aufblasen musst, dass nichts streift. Was du dann durch die Breite gewinnst, verlierst mit dem erhöhten Druck.


----------



## Noobster (20. Juni 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich selber 2.25 aufgezogen habe und in den Alpen damit ausgezeichnet die Trails runter fahre, kann ich dir sagen dass 2.25 auf gar keinen Fall zu schmal sind. Event. für deine Felge, aber ganz bestimmt nicht für den Einsatzbereich.
> 
> ... wenns ums Prinzip geht hast natürlich prinzipiell recht. Ist bei Prinzipien immer so. Ich würde mir aber prinzipiell nicht den Rahmen vom Reigen anhobeln lassen. Außerdem bringts nichts, wenn du den 2.4 Ballonreifen so heftig aufblasen musst, dass nichts streift. Was du dann durch die Breite gewinnst, verlierst mit dem erhöhten Druck.



du hast mit allem recht, was du sagst. es ist aber auch ein gefühl der sicherheit, das man durch dickere reifen bekommt, also auch so eine kopfsache. dazu fahre ich sehr gerne, wenn es kurz vorher geregnet hat, d. h. viel matsche ist. da braucht man doch was breites.

es ist ja auch so, dass auch ein 2,25er oder 2,3er in der breite des profils an einen 2,4er heranreichen (54mm zu 57mm) kann. das genau ist ja meine letzte option. 

thanx!


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Juni 2011)

Fraglich ob man als Nichtprofi den Unterschied zwischen 2.25-er und 2.4-er bewusst erfühlt.

In den "Materialschlachtsportarten" die ich betreibe, Schifahren und MTB, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Leihe (auch der gehobene Leihe) keine Möglichkeit hat, den Unterschied beim Material bewußt zu erfühlen und zu erleben. Wobei der Kopf in der Tat das größte Problem ist. 

Viel Spass beim Herumdüfteln.


----------



## Sigge (20. Juni 2011)

ist der nobby denn am? ist er xc? ist er fabrikneu für die tonne im vergleich zu anderen schwalbe pneus?

hm, fahr selbst die bettys in 2.4 und da schleift nix!
verabschiede dich von den popeligen noberts und greif zu was gescheitem.

z.b. vorne betty in 2.4 und hinten mary in 2.35.

bessere performance als bei den nobbys findest du allemal.


----------



## much175 (21. Juni 2011)

interessant mitzulesen, aber mal eine ganz andere Frage an alle, die in den letzten Wochen ein Genius oder andere Bikes bei Scott geordert haben:

Hab nämlich vor drei Wochen eines in L beim Händler bestellt und der sagte, dass wohl noch 19 in irgendsoeinem Rießenlager da wären. "Das Bike wär dann Anfang nächster Woche da"...
Tja, jetzt sind es doch schon ein paar Wochen länger. Angeblich aus IT-Gründen, weil gerade alles umgestellt wird. Kann das stimmen, oder bin ich der einzige, der Warten muss??? :-(

Gruß


----------



## Noobster (23. Juni 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> interessant mitzulesen, aber mal eine ganz andere Frage an alle, die in den letzten Wochen ein Genius oder andere Bikes bei Scott geordert haben:
> 
> Hab nämlich vor drei Wochen eines in L beim Händler bestellt und der sagte, dass wohl noch 19 in irgendsoeinem Rießenlager da wären. "Das Bike wär dann Anfang nächster Woche da"...
> Tja, jetzt sind es doch schon ein paar Wochen länger. Angeblich aus IT-Gründen, weil gerade alles umgestellt wird. Kann das stimmen, oder bin ich der einzige, der Warten muss??? :-(
> ...



soweit ich weiß, produziert "on demand" ab einer bestimmten vorher festgesetzten produktionszahl. damit soll, so man mir das erklärt, eine überproduktion vermieden werden, aber auch die stückzahl geringer gehalten werden, was den marktwert erhöhen soll. (bsp. gibt es das genius 2009 noch in fülle in 2012, so wird sich manch einer überlegen, sich das zuzulegen, da preislich günstiger. das wirkt auch direkt auf die preisbildung für jüngere modelle.)

diese jahr soll die nachfrage bemerkenswert hoch sein. ich vermute also, es wird anderen ähnlich gehen, wie dir. nun bleibt noch zu hoffen, dass du kein bike mit einem produktionsfehler bekommst.  

viel schlimmer fand ich, dass ich, als ich meins bekommen habe, einen aufkleber am rahmen (unter dem tretlager) vorfand "made in taiwan". nach recherche meinerseits hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass das viele so machen (stichwort: preisbildung). das war ja auch dieses jahr und die zweite euro-lieferung, so bunny hop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dito970 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Genius Ritter....

ich weiss das Thema mit der Kolbenstange am Genius Equalizer Dämpfer 
wurde hier oft besprochen ... aber nun nochmal für mich ... ist ein Sichtbarer Kolben nun ein Grund zur Reklamation ?
Und wenn ja mit welchen argumenten ???

Habe ein Genius MC40 2010 das weisse LAdybike ... am anfang ist der Dämpfer immer komplett zurück gegangen nun nach ca. 8 Monaten steht die Kolbenstange sichtbar ca 1,5 cm offen und geht auch nach mehrmaliger Luftbetankung nicht zurück .


Danke für Eure Antworten ...


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Genius oder Scott Bilder Thread oder kann man so schöne Scott's nur hier posten?


----------



## StullY (26. Juni 2011)

Das Bike ist wirklich schön!


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

dito970 schrieb:


> Hallo Genius Ritter....
> 
> ich weiss das Thema mit der Kolbenstange am Genius Equalizer Dämpfer
> wurde hier oft besprochen ... aber nun nochmal für mich ... ist ein Sichtbarer Kolben nun ein Grund zur Reklamation ?
> ...



ich habe von einem gehört, er habe erfolgreich bei 2-4 mm reklamiert. 

1,5 cm sind heftig. das sind ja 10% des gesamten federweges. (oder wird der durchschlagschutz da noch abgezogen?)

ich persönlich würde das immer auch ein wenig von der funktion abhängig machen: wenn der kloben fühlbares spiel hat, würde ich reklamieren. 
auch wenn sich, wie sonst untypisch, viel schmutz an der stelle sammelt, würde ich reklamieren. 

bei 1,5 cm jedenfalls reklamieren!


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

"Fühlmodus an" 

Das Bild habe ich selbst gemacht und nicht mit PhotoShop oder so bearbeitet 

"Fühlmodus aus"


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

fürwahr, ein schönes rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

die reflexion hab ich eben erst gesehen:

fett, sehr fett!


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Sattelklemme und Ahead-Kappe sowie diverse Schrauben werden noch rot


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

ich würde das so lassen.

vielleicht würde ich in eine absenkbare sattelstange (kind shock) investieren, wenn es schon mehr rot werden muss. das hängt aber selbstredend vom einsatzgebiet ab.

gerade, dass es farblich nicht hinten wie vorne ist, und trotzdem eine gewisse "harmonie" und doch akzente aufweist, ist doch toll! ... aber liegt auch im auge des betrachters.


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> die reflexion hab ich eben erst gesehen:
> 
> fett, sehr fett!



 Danke


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Sattelklemme und Ahead-Kappe sowie diverse Schrauben werden noch rot



wie kommste denn auf die norberts klar. ich find' die ja nicht so dolle. die sind bei mir in der performance-version drauf gewesen. voll hart die dinger, rutsche teils unvermittelt weg. auch fahren die sich gefühlt schnell runter. (ich habe ja keinen vergleich, noch nicht). gut, die sind jetzt auch schon 900 km drauf, wenn ich meinem tacho glauben darf.


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

ich sehe, du hast den sattel auch stark nach vorne geneigt. ich meine, dass geht auch fast gar nicht anders. wenn ich mit der wasserwaage ausrichte, drücke ich mir, über den SAG, den der sattel in der neigung ja noch mitmacht, alles ab. hab dann abends schmerzen beim pissen und so. echt übel das.


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> ich würde das so lassen.



aber ich wiil ja auch nicht ein Bike von der Stange! Außerdem gefällt mir Sram besser als Shimano.



> vielleicht würde ich in eine absenkbare sattelstange (kind shock) investieren, wenn es schon mehr rot werden muss. das hängt aber selbstredend vom einsatzgebiet ab.



An die dachte ich auch schon aber erstmal nicht. (wegen Gelddründen: Schüler )



> gerade, dass es farblich nicht hinten wie vorne ist, und trotzdem eine gewisse "harmonie" und doch akzente aufweist, ist doch toll! ... aber liegt auch im auge des betrachters.



Ja aber Sattelklemme usw. sind ja auch nur Akzente!


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> ich sehe, du hast den sattel auch stark nach vorne geneigt. ich meine, dass geht auch fast gar nicht anders. wenn ich mit der wasserwaage ausrichte, drücke ich mir, über den SAG, den der sattel in der neigung ja noch mitmacht, alles ab. hab dann abends schmerzen beim pissen und so. echt übel das.



Ich habe das Bike noch gar nicht. Ich bin das nur im Testcenter in Italien Probe gefahren und dann habe ich den Sattel nicht eingestellt 

Komplette Feineinstellung mach ich wenn ich es hab. Zur Zeit ist es noch in Italien


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> wie kommste denn auf die norberts klar. ich find' die ja nicht so dolle. die sind bei mir in der performance-version drauf gewesen. voll hart die dinger, rutsche teils unvermittelt weg. auch fahren die sich gefühlt schnell runter. (ich habe ja keinen vergleich, noch nicht). gut, die sind jetzt auch schon 900 km drauf, wenn ich meinem tacho glauben darf.



Weiß nich ob ich mir Alberts draufziehen soll?

Erstmal fahr ich die Nobyys und schau wie die sich machen.


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike noch gar nicht. Ich bin das nur im Testcenter in Italien Probe gefahren und dann habe ich den Sattel nicht eingestellt
> 
> Komplette Feineinstellung mach ich wenn ich es hab. Zur Zeit ist es noch in Italien



mein beileid.

da wird es dich nicht sonderlich freuen, wenn ich dir sage, dass wir (meine inge und ich) gleich essen und dann erstmal ein ausgedehnte runde machen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





meine inge fährt auch das 60, aber 2010. ich das 60, aber 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> mein beileid.
> 
> da wird es dich nicht sonderlich freuen, wenn ich dir sage, dass wir (meine inge und ich) gleich essen und dann erstmal ein ausgedehnte runde machen.
> 
> ...



Ach...

Naja hab ja noch mein schönes cube 

Ich schreib gleich nochmal eine Mail dorthin ob ich es nicht auch schon früher bekomm


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Weiß nich ob ich mir Alberts draufziehen soll?
> 
> Erstmal fahr ich die Nobyys und schau wie die sich machen.




so war/ist das ja bei mir auch. aber ich werde von schwalbe abstand nehmen. irgendwie traue ich dem verein nicht. die reifen von denen schneiden irgendwie immer viel zu gut ab. in den foren hingegen kommen sie meinst (von mir so wahrgenommen) mittelmäßig weg. 

viele reifen werden auch von den magazinen gar nicht getestet, dachte ich mal. wenne dir den letzten reifentest in der mountainbike reintust, dann merkst du mal, wie stark schwalbe vertreten ist. aber gerad im dh- bereich (bei mb-mag enduro, glaub ich) ist schwalbe echt nicht so hoch gehandelt, doch dann schon eher maxxis. aber ausgerechnet schwalbe macht das rennen. komisch das!


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Reifenwahl ist wie Frauenwahl


----------



## Noobster (26. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Reifenwahl ist wie Frauenwahl



dann wolllen wir mal hoffen, dass das hier keine lesen.


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

duck und weg


----------



## alter-sack (26. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> ich habe von einem gehört, er habe erfolgreich bei 2-4 mm reklamiert.
> 
> *1,5 cm sind heftig. das sind ja 10% des gesamten federweges*. (oder wird der durchschlagschutz da noch abgezogen?)
> 
> ...



1,5 cm sichtbare Kolbenstange sind mit Sicherheit viel mehr als 10% des Federwegs, die Kolbenstange hat ja keine 15cm, wenn sie ganz ausgefahren ist.
Ich schätze, dass man durch 1,5 cm sichtbare Kolbenstange im Ruhezustand sicher so an die 5 cm Federweg verschenkt. Unbedingt reklamieren!


----------



## dito970 (27. Juni 2011)

Ok alles Klar ... danke für eure Meinung


----------



## Noobster (27. Juni 2011)

HILFE!

ich habe ein fieses rasseln bzw. klingen bzw. schleifendes klingeln und rasseln beim treten aus der region tretlager. (fast unabhängig vom druck, also nicht das ich den eindruck hätte, dass ein lager hin wäre, aber reintreten muss ich, damet das geräusch auftritt. beim einfachen kurbeln im stehen mit der hand, tritt das geräusch nicht auf.) die pedalen sind noch fast neu. die sind es also nicht. fahre das genius 60 2011. habe hollowtech II und deore kurbel, wie es auch ausgeliefert wird.

das rad ist rund 1000 km gelaufen. kurbel und so habe ich noch nie ausgebaut. 

angefangen hat es als ich das erstmal satt durch wasser gefahren bin. dabei ist, logisch, wasser in die region gekommen. dann hat es angefangen. mit viel öl zwischen kurbel und tretlager konnte ich es immer ganz gut eindämmen, aber es kam bei jeder fahrt wieder. gestern hatte ich es non-stop, obwohl gut geölt. nervig das!

kennt einer das problem? was kann ich nur tun?

ich dachte ja schon mal, dass evtl. die krubel zu "dicht" an das tretlager geschraubt ist. kann das sein. es handelt sich um ein klingel bzw. schleifen.


----------



## zioken81 (27. Juni 2011)

alter-sack schrieb:


> 1,5 cm sichtbare Kolbenstange sind mit Sicherheit viel mehr als 10% des Federwegs, die Kolbenstange hat ja keine 15cm, wenn sie ganz ausgefahren ist.
> Ich schätze, dass man durch 1,5 cm sichtbare Kolbenstange im Ruhezustand sicher so an die 5 cm Federweg verschenkt. Unbedingt reklamieren!



Also ich habe das Genius von 2009 und meine Kolbenstange hatte das gleiche Problem.. sie stand circa 2cm im Lockout Modus raus, auch wenn ich das Hinterrad angehoben habe und sie dann wieder ganz eingezogen war, löste sie sich nach einigen hundert Metern

Habe das Teil eingeschickt,zurück kam ein ausgetauschter revisionierter Dämpfer (nicht meiner!!) der das gleiche Problem mit der Stange hatte!

Nach einigen Mails mit dem freundlichen und kompetenten Scott-Service, wo ich erklärt habe dass ich aus diesem Forum erfahren habe, dass der Dampfer von 2011 mit weniger Druck arbeitet und deswegen weniger anfällig sei, wurde mir ein neuer aus 2011 versprochen..

Fahre seit einem Monat damit und muss sagen dass der Kolben auch ein wenig nachlässt,er bewegt sich zwar nicht aber er liegt beim Aufwärtsfahren ca. auf halben Weg zur SAG Anzeige (wo die drei Markierungen sind) ich fahre zur zeit etwas weicher (30%).

Ich kann damit leben,kann ja auch sein dass es so in Ordnung ist und ein paar mm Spiel einfach normal sind.

Wichtig ist auch dass man versteht dass wenn man unter Belastung in den Lockout schaltet logischerweise der Kolben nicht von alleine nach oben einfährt.
Ich bin beim Testen immer vom Rad runter und habe dann in den Lockout geschaltet,danach einige 100m auf Asphaltsteigung,somit kann man den eventuellen Defekt besser finden.

Also auf jeden Fall einen 2011er verlangen der mit weniger Druck arbeitet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (27. Juni 2011)

Sers. War von euch schonmal einer im Scott Testcenter in Italien (Massa Vecchia)?

Ich war jetzt schon 2 mal da und habe dort erst das Mountainbiken entdeckt. Ich finde das es dort der Hammer ist. Zwar sind die Touren "nur" zwischen 30-40km aber durch das ständige auf und ab ist es viel anstrengender als in den Alpen. 100km Singeltrails 500km Wegnetz nur für Mountainbiker. Das Hotel/die Zimmer sind nicht der Wahnsinn aber immer sauber und gepflegt. Das essen dort kann mman eigentlich nicht topen  Seit neuem gibt es dort auch einen Pumptrack und Dirtbikes kostenlos zum ausleihen.

Wenn von euch schonmal einer da war sagt doch mal wie ihr das fandet.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier reinpasst oder gibt es noch einen anderen Scott Thread?


----------



## dito970 (27. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Sers. War von euch schonmal einer im Scott Testcenter in Italien (Massa Vecchia)?
> 
> Ich war jetzt schon 2 mal da und habe dort erst das Mountainbiken entdeckt. Ich finde das es dort der Hammer ist. Zwar sind die Touren "nur" zwischen 30-40km aber durch das ständige auf und ab ist es viel anstrengender als in den Alpen. 100km Singeltrails 500km Wegnetz nur für Mountainbiker. Das Hotel/die Zimmer sind nicht der Wahnsinn aber immer sauber und gepflegt. Das essen dort kann mman eigentlich nicht topen  Seit neuem gibt es dort auch einen Pumptrack und Dirtbikes kostenlos zum ausleihen.
> 
> ...





Hast du Kontakt Daten ... ?? Was kostet der Spaß ... 
Hätte auch mal Lust darauf ...


----------



## mtblukas (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann es dir echt empfehlen. Wenn es einen Scott Thread gibt oder vll. einer einen aufmacht kann ich auch ein paar Bilder hochladen. Aber hier sind wir ja im Technik-Thread.

http://www.massavecchia.it/?lang=de

Wenn du nächste Woche Pfingsten gehst könnte man sich vll. sehen


----------



## Scotty83 (27. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> HILFE!
> 
> ich habe ein fieses rasseln bzw. klingen bzw. schleifendes klingeln und rasseln beim treten aus der region tretlager. (fast unabhängig vom druck, also nicht das ich den eindruck hätte, dass ein lager hin wäre, aber reintreten muss ich, damet das geräusch auftritt. beim einfachen kurbeln im stehen mit der hand, tritt das geräusch nicht auf.) die pedalen sind noch fast neu. die sind es also nicht. fahre das genius 60 2011. habe hollowtech II und deore kurbel, wie es auch ausgeliefert wird.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal wie folgt vor gehen.

- Hinterreifen raus und gucken ob die Kassette fest ist
- danach Kettenblattschrauben prüfen ob die alle fest sind
- Pedale prüfen also ob sie fest angeschraubt sind vielleicht mal ausbauen gut fetten bzw. Montagepaste und wieder einbauen
- Schauen ob der Dämpfer 100% festgeschraubt ist


Wenn das alles nix hilft. Kurbel ab ,Lager raus alles säubern und mit schön viel Fett wieder zusammenbauen.....Fett kann man nie genug haben.

Solch Geräusche beim Treten müssen nicht zwangsläufig vom Tretlager kommen..... wie gesagt das kann so ziemlich alles sein.


----------



## mtblukas (27. Juni 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal wie folgt vor gehen.
> 
> - Hinterreifen raus und gucken ob die Kassette fest ist
> - danach Kettenblattschrauben prüfen ob die alle fest sind
> ...



Aber kein Fett aufs Gewinde sonst geht das Lager gleich wieder auf-so wars bei mir zumindest.


----------



## Noobster (27. Juni 2011)

also muss ich doch ausbauen.
ist da ein drehmoment besser oder gehts auch so? viel gefühl habe ich ja nicht beim zudrehen, zu ist halt zu oder voll zu. 
die kassete hinten habe ich noch nie angerührt, auch früher (in den neunzigern, als man sich den twinlock-hebel noch herbeigewünscht hat,) nicht. brauch' ich dafür den abzieher, den es gibt? (ich muss mir dringend so ein schrauber-buch zulegen, hat sonst alles keinen wert. vielleicht diesen ultimativen-workshop-dings, der sah ganz vernünftig aus, als ich da mal so die literatur inspizierte.)
nächste sache, die hollowtech-2-gewinde bzw. "-schrauben": müssen die mit 'nem drehmoment-schlüssel angezogen werden. (dass es dafür extra-schlüssel gibt, sogar nüsse für die knarre, weiß ich. )

"hach, ist das alles aufreeeegend" (Didi) (die phrase findet man sogar direkt über google, is ja der hammer!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (27. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> also muss ich doch ausbauen.
> ist da ein drehmoment besser oder gehts auch so? viel gefühl habe ich ja nicht beim zudrehen, zu ist halt zu oder voll zu.
> die kassete hinten habe ich noch nie angerührt, auch früher (in den neunzigern, als man sich den twinlock-hebel noch herbeigewünscht hat,) nicht. brauch' ich dafür den abzieher, den es gibt? (ich muss mir dringend so ein schrauber-buch zulegen, hat sonst alles keinen wert. vielleicht diesen ultimativen-workshop-dings, der sah ganz vernünftig aus, als ich da mal so die literatur inspizierte.)
> nächste sache, die hollowtech-2-gewinde bzw. "-schrauben": müssen die mit 'nem drehmoment-schlüssel angezogen werden. (dass es dafür extra-schlüssel gibt, sogar nüsse für die knarre, weiß ich. )
> ...




Was man so liest, deutet darauf hin das du bezüglich des Schraubens an Bikes noch keine Erfahrungen hast.

Mit Literatur allein ist es nicht getan, du brauchst auch gutes Werkzeug und die nötigen Schmier-Verbrauchsstoffe.

Und eines ist Fakt du fährst so ein Bike nicht ohne Wartung und Pflege.Und bei diesem Punkt hast du genau Zwei Möglichkeiten entweder jedes Mal zum Händler oder du machst es selbst. Bei letzterem sind aber die oben genannten Sachen unabdingbar.


Und die Aussage " Da war ich noch nie dran" kannst du gleich vergessen.Traue keiner Schraube die du nicht selbst angezogen hast, alles sollte regelmäßig überprüft werden.Natürlich erhöht sich der Wartungsaufwand mit erhöhter Nutzung.

Drehdomentenschlüssel brauchst nicht unbedingt was das Tretlager und die Kassette angeht.So was macht bei Carbon und bei sensiblen Verbindungen Sinn.


----------



## Noobster (28. Juni 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Was man so liest, deutet darauf hin das du bezüglich des Schraubens an Bikes noch keine Erfahrungen hast.
> 
> thanx! und ich stimme dir zum großteil zu.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinos (28. Juni 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> ich sehe, du hast den sattel auch stark nach vorne geneigt. ich meine, dass geht auch fast gar nicht anders. wenn ich mit der wasserwaage ausrichte, drücke ich mir, über den SAG, den der sattel in der neigung ja noch mitmacht, alles ab. hab dann abends schmerzen beim pissen und so. echt übel das.


 
Mein Sattel ist auch so stark nach vorne geneigt, weil es anders einfach nicht bequem war. Ich werde immer wieder ungläubig gefragt, ob das so richtig ist, was ich natürlich gebetsmühlenartig bestätige. 

Allerdings ist mir das noch bei keinem anderen Rad außer beim Genius aufgefallen. Deshalb die Frage an euch: fahrt ihr auch mit so ner starken Sattelneigung? Kennt ihr andere Bikes, bei denen das auch so ist?


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Juni 2011)

so, damit mir die verfi...ckt Kette nicht immer zwischen Rahmen und kl. Kettenblat springt


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juni 2011)

Sowas bastle ich mir auch dran. 

Habt ihr auch in der Bike den Testbericht über das Scott Genius 40 gelesen. Dort steht das das Bike nicht Zeitgemäß ist also keine Steckachse, Tapered, press fit. Jedoch im labor hat das Scott wieder eine gute Steifigkeit. 

Dann frag ich mich warum viele überhaupt tapered und so was machen? Spürt man die Seifigkeit überhaupt als Hobby Biker? Ich finde die Bike übertreibt da immer....


----------



## epicrider (29. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und hoffe, dass meine Frage nicht schon etliche Male gestellt und beantwortet wurde (beim überfliegen habe ich nichts gefunden).

Mein Lockoutschlitten im Equalizer 2 fährt nicht mehr ganz in die Ausgansposition zurück wenn ich den lockout 
 am traloc Hebel wieder ganz löse. Ich kann ihn am Seilzug wieder in die Ausgangspostion nach oben hoch ziehen... aber von alleine bleibt er fast im traction mode Bereich stehen (als hätte es Dreck zwischen dem Schlitten und dem Gehäuse....) Ist doch aber abgedichtet. Ich verliere dadurch natürlich den Federweg wenn der Schlitten nicht selbständig ganz zurück kommt. Kennt ihr eine gute Lösung dazu (Oel habe ich schon versucht) oder gibts da nur den langwierigen weg eines Services?

Danke für eure Antwort


----------



## Sarrois (30. Juni 2011)

Ich schreib hier auch mal ein kurzes Zwischenfazit nach den ersten 1000km mit einen Scott Genius 50 aus 2010:

Also ich bin von den Fahrleistungen bergauf und bergab voll begeistert,
hab aber als erstes die Performance Nobby's weggeworfen und vorne nen 2,4er Fat Albert und hinten nen 2,25er Nobby Evo montiert, 
ggü. früher ist das Dinge deutlich besser zu fahren, ich fahre 1,7-1,8 bar vorne und 2,3bar hinten, damit hat man auf dem Trail, Treppen und auf Wurzeln ein super Gefühl und guten Grip.

Ich hab dann noch nen ZTR-Flow LRS montiert und fahr die Reifenkombi jetzt Tubeless und spare noch knapp 900gr. Gewicht zum originalen LRS, das macht sich brachial in der Beschleunigung der Räder bemerkbar.

Die Elixir 5 wurde durch ne Formula The One ersetzt, die Bremse ist der absolute Hammer und mit der 200er Scheibe vorne verzögert die wie ein ausgeworfener Anker
Dann hab ich noch ne Crank Brothers Joplin 4 montiert und komme auf ein fahrfertiges Gewicht mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und GPS von 13,0kg

Das Gewicht wird in Zukunft noch weiter durch ne X0-Kurbel, leichte Kassette und Umstieg auf Conti Mountain King auf ca. 12,5kg gesenkt,
aber erst wenn ich meinen Goldesel wieder eingefangen habe

Und nun kommen wir zu den Problemchen mit dem Bike:

Der Dämpferkolben steht hinten ca. 8mm raus,
ich hab mehrmals abgelassen und aufgepumpt, bringt nix.
Bei dem Genius meiner Freundin funzt das Ding perfekt.
Das werd ich beim ersten Kundendienst reparieren lassen.

Dann überspringt beim Runterschalten vorne jedesmal die Kette das mittlere Kettenblatt, weil der Sram-Trigger nicht einrastet sondern komplett durchrutscht, werd ich heute mal mit ner Grundreiningung und Durchölen versuchen zu beheben, ich war die letzte Zeit öfters in der Pfalz und im Saarland und dort ist dieser Rotsandsteinboden schon zienlich übel wenn er trocken ist, der feine Sand geht aber auch in alle ritzen, evtl. liegt es daran.

Und jetzt noch das Knacken beim meiner Relevation:
Ich hab beim Fahren, Bremsen und Einfedern ein Knacken, das defintiv nicht vom Steuersatz, sonder von der Gabel kommt. 
Das Knacken hab ich nur, wenn ich die Gabel auf 150mm ausgefahren habe, wenn sie auf 120mm abgesenkt ist gibt es kein Knacken, ich hab die Gabel jetzt komplett durchgeölt und werd das Teil heute Abend noch auf den Kopf stellen und die Gabelkronen mit meinem Spezialöl bearbeiten, das ist eigentlich für Oldtimerpflege gedacht und enthält Graphit, also auch zum Schmieren und Geräusche vermeiden.

Dann werd ich die Kammern neu mit Luft füllen und dann sehen wir weiter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich das Bike zum Händler bringe, wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis die Gabel eingeschickt und wieder zurück ist, ich fahre in drei Wochen in die Provence da brauch ich das Rad mit dem großen Federweg


----------



## Sarrois (30. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Sowas bastle ich mir auch dran.
> 
> Habt ihr auch in der Bike den Testbericht über das Scott Genius 40 gelesen. Dort steht das das Bike nicht Zeitgemäß ist also keine Steckachse, Tapered, press fit. Jedoch im labor hat das Scott wieder eine gute Steifigkeit.
> 
> Dann frag ich mich warum viele überhaupt tapered und so was machen? Spürt man die Seifigkeit überhaupt als Hobby Biker? Ich finde die Bike übertreibt da immer....


 
Das ist Bikebravopropaganda

Die schreiben so viel Müll, das man schon vom lesen Schädelweh kriegt,
Steckachse in 15mm ist total unnötig, weil nicht steifer als Schnellspanner, 20mm muss eine Steckachse schon haben, aber die braucht man nur für Downhill, Tapered ist vielleicht ganz nett, aber ob das nötig ist, ich denke 95% der Biker merken wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied in der Steifigkeit von Steckachsen und Tapered Gedöns,
zumindest ich brauchs nicht und bin mit der Steifigkeit so zufrieden,
wieg ja auch keine 100kg, nehm das Rad aber schon ziemlich ran


----------



## Noobster (30. Juni 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal wie folgt vor gehen.
> 
> - Hinterreifen raus und gucken ob die Kassette fest ist
> - danach Kettenblattschrauben prüfen ob die alle fest sind
> ...



kurzer zwischenbericht:
ritzel hinten sind es nicht (hinterad eines anderen genius drin gehabt), kettenblätter vorne sind es auch nicht (auseinandergebaut, sauber gemacht (ist das ein scheiß mit den gewindeaufnahmen gewesen!)). werde nun vorerst mal die kurbel ausbauen und säubern, und das hollowtech prüfen.

es reißt aber auch nicht ab:
jetzt habe ich auch noch einen kolbenhänger der übelsten sorte in der vorderen avid jucy 3. nur zur wiederholung: das rad habe ich ende februar gekauft!
die bremsen habe in der zeit häufiger gepflegt, kolben geölt und so. mobilisierung der bremse bringt nix. rechts fährt dreimal so schnell raus, wie links, und keilt mir dann die scheibe ein. schleifen ist die folge, sogar so, dass das rad gar keinen freilauf mehr hat. selbst wenn ich den linken kolben nicht ganz soweit zurückdrücke, wie den rechten, hilft das nix. der druckpunkt ist verändert bis die scheibe verkeilt ist, dann ist er wieder normal. händler ist schon informiert.

das rad ist bestimmt beleidigt, weil ich weiter oben im forum gesagt habe, dass ich ja lieber fahren will, statt schrauben. wie kann ich mein schmollendes rad wieder auf spur bringen?

bericht folgt.


----------



## cubisti (30. Juni 2011)

Im Februar gekauft heisst Du hast Gewährleistung und auch Garantie auf Dein Rad.
Stell Dich ni so an geh zum Händler und sag was Dir ni gefällt und dann richtet er das. 
Im meisten aller Fälle geht sowas sogar kostenlos.
Weil er will das Du zufrieden bist und Du ja auch mit ihm.
So sollte es zumindest sein!!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, dass man eine Steckachse bei leichten Gabeln um die 1400-1500gr schon merkt, wenn man ab 75kg wiegt im Vergleich zu einer Gabel mit Schnellspanner desselben Modells!

Aber ob Tapered sein muss... keine Ahnung. Die Steckachse an sich find ich aber keine schlechte Idee und die 50-100gr mehr kann man durch abnehmen 50x kompensieren!


----------



## mtblukas (30. Juni 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das ist Bikebravopropaganda
> 
> Die schreiben so viel Müll, das man schon vom lesen Schädelweh kriegt,
> Steckachse in 15mm ist total unnötig, weil nicht steifer als Schnellspanner, 20mm muss eine Steckachse schon haben, aber die braucht man nur für Downhill, Tapered ist vielleicht ganz nett, aber ob das nötig ist, ich denke 95% der Biker merken wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied in der Steifigkeit von Steckachsen und Tapered Gedöns,
> ...



Ja hab ich mir auch schon gedacht das das eh nix bringt.


----------



## Sarrois (30. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man eine Steckachse bei leichten Gabeln um die 1400-1500gr schon merkt, wenn man ab 75kg wiegt im Vergleich zu einer Gabel mit Schnellspanner desselben Modells!
> 
> Aber ob Tapered sein muss... keine Ahnung. Die Steckachse an sich find ich aber keine schlechte Idee und die 50-100gr mehr kann man durch abnehmen 50x kompensieren!


 
Wenn Steckachse dann 20mm, der Rest ist Fubbes,
das haben Messungen bestätigt


----------



## much175 (30. Juni 2011)

um mal auf unser Genius zurückzukommen, meins ist nun endlich nach vier Wochen da! Hab gestern nach der ersten Tour festgestellt, dass das Kabel, was am Unterrohr zum Umwerfer geht, ganz schön knapp verlegt ist. Jetzt ist der Lack schon am Rahmen abgescheuert und ich denke mal, dass der Kabelschlauch auch schon anfängt...
In der Bedienungsanleitung steht eigentlich auch, dass da 35mm Platz sein müssen.

Ein Fall für meinen Händler, oder?


----------



## StullY (30. Juni 2011)

@much

Definitiv, sonst sägt es dein Unterrohr einfach weg! Und das wollen wir doch nicht!


----------



## Noobster (1. Juli 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> um mal auf unser Genius zurückzukommen, meins ist nun endlich nach vier Wochen da! Hab gestern nach der ersten Tour festgestellt, dass das Kabel, was am Unterrohr zum Umwerfer geht, ganz schön knapp verlegt ist. Jetzt ist der Lack schon am Rahmen abgescheuert und ich denke mal, dass der Kabelschlauch auch schon anfängt...
> In der Bedienungsanleitung steht eigentlich auch, dass da 35mm Platz sein müssen.
> 
> Ein Fall für meinen Händler, oder?



liegt der auf, oder was? bei mir ist der auch keine drei zentimeter entfernt, hat aber genug spiel. abscheuerungen kannste, glaube ich, nicht wirklich verhindern. das ist bei mir auch der fall. die komischen plasik-aufkleber, die mir mitgeliefert wurden, wirken zwar dagegen, das rad wirkt aber dann auch wie ein flecken-gestraftes. da ich nur gebürstetes alu und an ein paar stellen schwarze farbe habe, sieht man die abscheuerungen schon ganz schön, besonders am vorderen rohr, in dem die gabel sitzt. da laufen ja fast alle hüllen entlang. dann habe ich mich noch ein paar mal gemault, wobei sich der lenker immer wieder um die eigene achse gedreht hat - und schwupp-die-bupp. mittlerweile bin ich aber, was lediglich ästhetische sachen angeht, schmerzfrei. ich habe ja, wie jeder weiß, ganz anderere, grundlegendere probleme, wobei ich echt froh bin über die institution forum. man fühlt sich ganz einfach nicht alleine mit seinen problemen bzw. problemchen. man muss nicht immer zum fachhändler und viel geld bezahlen. nicht, dass die einem das geld zwingend aus der tasche ziehen wollen, aber die wollen auch leben und müssen daher vielfach.
an dieser stelle ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an alle schreiberinnen und schreiber hier im forum.


----------



## much175 (1. Juli 2011)

@abort

mit dem Problem hab ich mich vorgestern beschäftigt, weil die ersten Anzeichen von Abnutzung am Steuerrohr bei mir auch schon aufgetreten sind. Hab jetzt erstmal provisorisch eine Plastetüte da reingeklemmt und warte auf meine Lackschutzfolie. Hab mich hier ein wenig belesen und dann bei http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html bestellt.

Ich hoffe, dass das Zeug bis nächste Woche da ist.


----------



## Blackburger80 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Genius 20 (Mod. 2010). Letzte Woche auf der Transalp hatte das Schaltwerk eine unsanfte Begegnung mit einem Stein. Nun ist das Schaltauge ausgerissen und die Aufnahme am Hinterbau auch gleich dazu . Wir konnten mit einem neuem Schaltauge unsere Fahrt die nächten vier Tage fortsetzen.

Hab das Bike jetzt zum Händler gebracht und hoffe auf Kulanz seitens Scott....

Falls nicht, weiß zufällig irgendwer was ein neuer Hinterbau kosten wird, bzw. im Vergleich dazu ein Alu-Hinterbau. Ich glaub ich werde nämlich die Aluversion verbauen.

(Bzw. noch besser: Vielleicht hat ja wer was rumliegen...)

THX


----------



## Wastelino (2. Juli 2011)

Ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich dein ernst, oder? Scott ist sehr kulant, aber bestimmt nicht bescheuert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (2. Juli 2011)

ohne Worte!!


----------



## Blackburger80 (2. Juli 2011)

danke für die konstruktiven antworten. genau deswegen schreibe ich so gerne in foren. da finden sich immer wieder ein paar topspezialisten mit umfassendem allroundwissen.

mir ist schon klar dass ich gewissermassen selbst schuld bin an dem schaden. andererseits könnte man auch argumentieren, dass das schaltauge als sollbruchstelle brechen soll, jedoch nicht der hinterbau!

in erster linie ging es mir mit meiner frage jedoch darum, zu erfahren was mir die reparatur kosten wird, oder ob vielleicht irgend jemand einen geschrotteten rahmen rumliegen hat und den hinterbau verkaufen würde.


----------



## mtblukas (2. Juli 2011)

wie konntest du da noch weiterfahren? Könntest du bitte mal ein Bild machen?

Das ist so ein Grund warum ich mir die Alu version gekauft habe.


----------



## cubisti (2. Juli 2011)

Danke für Deine Blumen.
Also Schaltaugen der Firma Scott zählen nicht zu den allerstabilsten und sind auf jeden Fall die Sollbruchstelle.
Sicher gibt es aber auch bei entsprechenden Boden oder Steinkontakt Energie die einfach zu mehr Zerstörung führt.
Ich habe als "Topspezialist" der sehr oft mit Scott Rädern zu tun hat und selbst eins fährt,noch nie einen kompletten Hinterbau deswegen tauschen müssen.
Sondern nur Schaltaugen.
Würde also jetzt ni der Firma unterstellen das ihre Schaltaugen absichtlich zu steif ausgelegt sind.
Was ich ebenfalls ni verstehe warum konntest Du mit einem neuen Schaltauge die Fahrt fortsetzen,erschliesst sich mir ni ganz Deine Argumentation?!

Gruss


----------



## mtblukas (2. Juli 2011)

des frag ich mich auch dann hälts doch jetzt auch noch?


----------



## Wastelino (2. Juli 2011)

Blackburger80 schrieb:


> danke für die konstruktiven antworten. genau deswegen schreibe ich so gerne in foren. da finden sich immer wieder ein paar topspezialisten mit umfassendem allroundwissen.
> 
> mir ist schon klar dass ich gewissermassen selbst schuld bin an dem schaden. andererseits könnte man auch argumentieren, dass das schaltauge als sollbruchstelle brechen soll, jedoch nicht der hinterbau!
> 
> in erster linie ging es mir mit meiner frage jedoch darum, zu erfahren was mir die reparatur kosten wird, oder ob vielleicht irgend jemand einen geschrotteten rahmen rumliegen hat und den hinterbau verkaufen würde.


 
Nimm es doch nich gleich so persönlich. Abgesehen davon hat das auch nichts mit "Topspezialisten" zu tun, um festzustellen dass das Blödsinn ist wie du argumentierst.
Wie es cubisti schon treffend formuliert hat, bekommt man alles kaputt - ob Sollbruchstelle vorhanden oder nicht spielt da keine Rolle. Versetze dich einfach mal in die Rolle des Herstellers und überlege wie du reagieren würdest, wenn so ein Antrag auf Kulanz bei dir auf den Tisch kommt. 
Sorry, aber da gibt es eigentlich null Spielraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noobster (3. Juli 2011)

ohne mich unbeliebt oder beliebt machen zu wollen, aber ich kann die argumentation von Blackburger80 aber auch irgendwie verstehen. das rad hat jetzt noch einen preis von 3.500 euroen (das waren immerhin mal kanpp 7000 mark). da erwarte ich aber auch, dass, wenn ich irgendwo hängen bleibe, das schaltauge nachgibt, nicht aber der rahmen. ich habe aber auch den crash nicht gesehen, also ob dass bei brachialer abfahrt oder so passiert ist. aber irgendwie ist das rad auch konzipiert für fahrten der etwas härteren gangart, oder irre ich? also spontan von selbstverschulden zu sprechen, ist problematisch. zumal blackburger80 von einer berührung zwischen stein und schaltwerk spricht, nicht von stein, schaltwerk und rahmen. wenn da keine kratzer am rahmen sein sollten, also der stein echt nur den schaltarm touchiert hat, dann hätte doch, eben unabhängig von dem krafteinfluss, das schaltauge nachgeben müssen. 

zur garantie-kiste: ist das eine frage des unsachgemäßen umgangs? wo fängt der an? letztlich kann er die zerstörung maximal verhindern, wenn er es an die wand hängt und sich lediglich vorstellt, wie es ist über die alpen zu blicken.

@ blackburger: setze doch bitte bilder rein! das interessiert bestimmte einige und dient auch der erhellung dieser diskussion! (nicht vergessen, es ist davon auszugehen, dass viele mitlesen, ohne gleichzeitig beiträge zu liefern. dieselben sollen nicht unterhalten, aber informiert werden über die erfahrung anderer. dafür ist doch auch so ein forum da, nich.) 

schön ist, dass aber auch wirklich jeder hier irgendwie antwort bekommt, unabhängig von nachvollziehbarkeit des anliegens. ich find' das erstmal super.


----------



## Wastelino (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich Anfang des Jahres auch mal mit meinem Genius LTD gewickelt - anschlieÃend war das Schaltauge verbogen und musste gewechselt werden (zwei StÃ¼ck kosten Ã¼brigens keine â¬ 16,00). Da hab ich einfach GlÃ¼ck gehabt. WÃ¤re der Sturz hÃ¤rter gewesen und es hÃ¤tte mir dabei auch gleich die Aufnhame abgerissen, wÃ¤re das einfach Pech gewesen und ich hÃ¤tte Scott dafÃ¼r nicht verantwortlich machen kÃ¶nnen.
Abgesehen davon ist das Rad als Marathon-Bike eingestuft - der Federweg allein prÃ¤destiniert das Rad noch nicht fÃ¼r eine hÃ¤rtere Gangart. Und wenn ich mich damit auf die Nase lege, ist das immer unsachgemÃ¤Ãer Umgang. Zudem ist Garantie hier der falsche Begriff, da diese anders definiert ist. Auch Produkthaftung greift hier nicht. Wenn, wÃ¤re tatsÃ¤chlich nur eine Kulanz mÃ¶glich, die in diesem Falle aber hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich nur auf ein Crash-Replacement herauslaufen wird.


----------



## posmanet (3. Juli 2011)

Zum Schaltauge: Gibt es da Standardteile im Zubehörfachhandel oder müssen die von Scott kommen - vielleicht sogar genau passend für dies Bike?


----------



## Wastelino (3. Juli 2011)

Da die Teile nicht genormt sind, müssen sie von Scott sein. Standardteile, selbst wenn sie passen würden, lohnen sich preislich nicht wirklich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200625029892


----------



## posmanet (3. Juli 2011)

Danke! 



Wastelino schrieb:


> Da die Teile nicht genormt sind, müssen sie von Scott sein. Standardteile, selbst wenn sie passen würden, lohnen sich preislich nicht wirklich:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200625029892


----------



## Blackburger80 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmals. 

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich Fotos einzustellen da das Bike beim Händler steht. 

Die Weiterfahrt war ohne Probleme möglich da das neue Schaltauge den abgebrochenen Teil (dieser hing noch an mehreren Fasern fest) wieder fixierte. Nun ist es aber doch so dass der Kopf der hinteren Schraube des Schaltauge etwas tiefer versenkt wird und es vermutlich eine Frage der Zeit sein wird, bis es vollends bricht. Kann natürlich auch sein dass es weitere 2 Jahre hält. Diesbezüglich hält sich aber meine Experimentierfreudigkeit in Grenzen. Kurzum: Der Schaden wird repariert, so oder so!

Der Fimberpass mit seinem verblocktem Trail ist vermutlich etwas zu heftig für ein Bike dieser Bauart. Schlussendlich ist es aber doch so dass man auf einer Transalp Kompromisse schließen muss, was die Wahl des Bike´s betrifft. In Anbetracht der vielen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen finde ich den Gedanken nicht so prickelnd die Tour mit einem Enduro oder Downhiller in Angriff zu nehmen. Wahrscheinlich war´s auch einfach nur ein Riesenpech. 

Meine Überlegung geht aber jetzt trotzdem dahingehend auf Alu-Hinterbau umzusteigen. Die Stabilität ist sicher bei weitem besser und auf die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht kommts nicht drauf an.

Ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Auf größeren Touren immer ein Ersatzschaltauge mitführen. So ein großes Glück wie ich hat man vermutlich nur einmal. (hab am Samstagnachmittag einen Händler gefunden der ein passendes Schaltauge hatte).


----------



## sessantanove (7. Juli 2011)

Habe mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer... funktionieren tut er tiptop seit dem Service aber seit gestern macht er so Luftgeräusche (fffttt ffffttt) beim einfedern. Muss ich mir da gedanken machen oder einfach weiter fahren???


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. Juli 2011)

sessantanove schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer... funktionieren tut er tiptop seit dem Service aber seit gestern macht er so Luftgeräusche (fffttt ffffttt) beim einfedern. Muss ich mir da gedanken machen oder einfach weiter fahren???


Meiner wurde zum Service eingesendet als "fftttffttt" machte.


----------



## sessantanove (7. Juli 2011)

hhhmmmmm ok... :-( Aber der Service muss warten bis die Saison fertig ist oder der Dämpfer nicht mehr geht....


----------



## GuidoM (9. Juli 2011)

Hat denn einer von euch Erfahrungen, wann die neuen 2012er Genius vorgestellt werden?
Das Spark wurde ja nun schon vorgestellt?
Gibts zum Genius 2012 schon Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (11. Juli 2011)

Auf folgende Infos bin ich schon gestoßen:
Preorder in UK 
Scheint aber erheblich teurer zu werden. Denn das 2011 kostet 3215 Pfund und das neue 2012er dann gleich mal 3600 

Dann scheint es einen neuen Dämpfer zu geben. Der dann mit dem OTS-System funktionieren soll 

Das erste Video vom 2012 LT auf Youtube


----------



## xyro21 (13. Juli 2011)

SO nach 3200 km und 148 Betriebsstunden hats nun auch meinen Dämpfer erwischt. Mitten in der Session,...Sch... . Der Kolben steht bei korrektem Druck und ohne Belastung ca. 1 cm aus dem Zylinder. Wenn man sich so noch drauf setzt ist der Kolben schon im Stand ca 3 cm ausgefahren. Heute gleich ausgebaut und zu DT SWISS geschickt, hoffendlich dauerts nicht so lange. Die Revision soll angeblich bei DT SWISS 90 Öcken kosten, mein Örtlicher wollte gleich mal 160 bis 180 fürs einschicken veranschlagen. Also selbst drum kümmern.


----------



## mtblukas (13. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr von 50cm bis 1m drop mit dem genius 40 bei 50 kg Gewicht inkl. Rucksack und Ausrüstung?

Ist auch Bikepark drin?

Wenn ich in Bikepark gehen würde soll ich das Setup dann auch Weich, Normal, oder hart fahren? 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

lg Lukas


----------



## Bernstein84 (13. Juli 2011)

xyro21 schrieb:


> SO nach 3200 km und 148 Betriebsstunden hats nun auch meinen Dämpfer erwischt. Mitten in der Session,...Sch... . Der Kolben steht bei korrektem Druck und ohne Belastung ca. 1 cm aus dem Zylinder. Wenn man sich so noch drauf setzt ist der Kolben schon im Stand ca 3 cm ausgefahren. Heute gleich ausgebaut und zu DT SWISS geschickt, hoffendlich dauerts nicht so lange. Die Revision soll angeblich bei DT SWISS 90 Öcken kosten, mein Örtlicher wollte gleich mal 160 bis 180 fürs einschicken veranschlagen. Also selbst drum kümmern.



3200km ist doch "noch" in Ordnung. Wenn ich überlege das ein Brain-Modul jedes Jahr zwingend zur Wartung muss, passt das ins Bild. Manche haben aber das Pech schon in kürzester Zeit mehrmals (wie z.B. ich) zum Service zu müssen. Zum Glück ist Scott bemüht, aber manchmal macht mir das Unvermögen von DTSwiss sorgen...


----------



## Scotty83 (14. Juli 2011)

So da hier schon oft nach Reifen gefragt wurde habe ich mal einen Speziellen Thread aufgemacht um das übersichtlich zu halten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8519279#post8519279


----------



## xyro21 (14. Juli 2011)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> 3200km ist doch "noch" in Ordnung. Wenn ich überlege das ein Brain-Modul jedes Jahr zwingend zur Wartung muss, passt das ins Bild. Manche haben aber das Pech schon in kürzester Zeit mehrmals (wie z.B. ich) zum Service zu müssen. Zum Glück ist Scott bemüht, aber manchmal macht mir das Unvermögen von DTSwiss sorgen...



Naja wie man es sieht. Bisher hatte ich den Dämpfer im Crosscountry kaum gefordert, keine Sprünge und der gleichen lediglich mal bisschen Waldweg. Finde das Dämpfersystem als sehr praktisch bei häufigen Wechsel von Fahrbahnbeschaffenheiten. Aber in Punkto Standfestigkeit hätte ich mir bei dieser Nutzung und Preissegment von Scott wirklich mehr versprochen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von 50cm bis 1m drop mit dem genius 40 bei 50 kg Gewicht inkl. Rucksack und Ausrüstung?


Gehen tut alles. Bis zu einen halben Meter troppe ich bei ca. 90kg Vollausrüstung. Dafür ist aber mein Dämpfer ständig hin.

Für den Bikepark würde ich ein wendigeres Radl haben wollen. Wobei ich bemerken muss: Eigentlich sind wir ja total verwöhnt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juli 2011)

xyro21 schrieb:


> Aber in Punkto Standfestigkeit hätte ich mir bei dieser Nutzung und Preissegment von Scott wirklich mehr versprochen.


Tja, da bist du nicht alleine.

Ich habs mir gestern gerade gedacht. Der Dämpfer ist vor einem Monat vom Service zurück (10 Tage Standzeit) und da ist jetzt dem Teil doch schon wieder die Luft ausgegangen. Auf dem Inntalradweg! 

Kurz gesagt: Ich liebe das Rad, wenn alles funktioniert. Ich hasse es aber, weil es so oft kaputt ist. Sobald ich ein paar Mücken auf der Seite habe, werde ich mir ein neues Bike besorgen und mich vom Genius verabschieden. Was die Standfestigkeit betrifft, bin ich total enttäuscht. Ich hatte noch nie ein Rad das bei der Anschaffung und in der Erhaltung so teuer war. Bei uns sagt man "Glump" bzw. "Graffl" zu sowas.


----------



## much175 (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir wieder bei dem lästigen Dämpfer-Thema sind, hab ich gleich auch noch eine Frage^^

Wann haut ihr den Lock Out rein?
Ich selber habe immer noch ein wenig bedenken, gerade, wenn mal ein paar Schlaglöcher auf der Straße sind, oder ein kleiner Absatz kommt(2-3cm). Wenn ich da immer wieder umschalte, bin ich ja fast nur noch am schalten^^ aber ich will den Dämpfer ja auch nicht überlassten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juli 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> ... aber ich will den Dämpfer ja auch nicht überlassten...


Ich frag mich, was meinen Dämpfer gestern auf dem Inntalradweg überlastet hat.

Kurz gesagt: Der Dämpfer ist qualitativ einfach schlecht und gäbe es Ausweichmöglichkeiten, würde es einige Biker geben, die den Originaldämpfer nicht mehr hätten. Wobei ich in meinem Fall hinzu fügen muss, dass ich am Anfang bezüglich des hohen Drucks meine Bedenken hatte und aus Physiklaborzeiten ungefähr abschätzen konnte, was 20 Bar Druck so  in etwa ist und das ist verdammt viel. Sowas auf Dauer in Leichtbauweise abzudichten ist ein technisches Problem. ... und diesen Spagat habens qualitativ halt einfach nicht geschafft. 

Deshalb bei mir: Verstand hat mich daran zweifeln lassen, aber der Ständer in der Hose sagte: Geile Testfahrt, geiles Teil, muss ich haben. Gott sei Dank habe ich dieses Problem bei Frauen nicht mehr. Eigentlich ist nur eine Frau teurer als ein Genius.


----------



## Bernstein84 (14. Juli 2011)

Was mich wundert: Es gibt laut meinem Bikehändler sind nicht viele Kunden von dem Problem betroffen. Ich bin wohl total die Ausnahme mit meinen zig Dämpfern über wenige Monate. Bei meinem Fall hat sich auch Scott eingeschaltet und mir einen 2011er Dämpfer (Originalverpackt und Neu) zugeschickt (nachdem 3x in einem halben Jahr der Kolben rausgegangen ist im unbelasteten Zustand), der im Neuzustand schon einen ausgefahrenen Kolben hatte (0,5cm). Jetzt wird der 2011er Dämpfer über Scott eingeschickt und ich habe Interimsweise einen Ersatzdämpfer erhalten. Der 2011er soll nach DTSwiss bei Scott in München getestet werden um anschließend zu mir zu kommen. 

Wenn ich mir andere Forenbeiträge so anschaue funktioniert aber der Dämpfer bei Einigen sehr gut. Vielleicht 2mm Kolbenabstand nach 1.5 Jahren Nutzung usw. Ich vermute hier einfach eine qualitativ schlechte Arbeit von DTSwiss, denn mal gehts und mal nicht. Ich hatte auch mal mit DTSwiss telefoniert, die sich erst mal ein Kommunikationstraining "wie spreche ich mit einem Kunden" antun sollten. 
Wenn das diesmal auch nicht klappt darf Scott das Fahrrad zurückhaben, dann will ich ein anderes Bike von der Scottpalette oder es wird gewandelt. Vielleicht das neue Stumpjumper FSR mit Brain, die sollen ja wenigstens funktionieren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juli 2011)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das neue Stumpjumper FSR mit Brain, die sollen ja wenigstens funktionieren.


 - Tja, was soll ich da sagen.


----------



## mtblukas (14. Juli 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Gehen tut alles. Bis zu einen halben Meter troppe ich bei ca. 90kg Vollausrüstung. Dafür ist aber mein Dämpfer ständig hin.
> 
> Für den Bikepark würde ich ein wendigeres Radl haben wollen. Wobei ich bemerken muss: Eigentlich sind wir ja total verwöhnt.




Ok. Danke also meinst du das ich bei meinem Fliegengewicht locker in Bikepark gehen kann? < = 1m Drops?


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ok. Danke also meinst du das ich bei meinem Fliegengewicht locker in Bikepark gehen kann? < = 1m Drops?


Naja, bei mir ist halt ständig der Dämpfer defekt. Da du aber sehr leicht bist, sollte es kein Problem sein. Das Rad wurde eigentlich nicht für den Bikepark gebaut.


----------



## much175 (15. Juli 2011)

eigentlich ist es ja nicht mal ein AllMountain^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (15. Juli 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es ja nicht mal ein AllMountain^^




Wieso was ist es dann? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Wieso was ist es dann? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


Naja, laut Scott ist's ein, wenn ich nicht irre, Crosscountry.


----------



## sessantanove (15. Juli 2011)

Laut Scott wird das Genius 2011 wie folgt eingestuft







und das Genius LT so:





2009 wurde das Genius aber noch als AllMountain verkauft.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2011)

sessantanove schrieb:


> 2009 wurde das Genius aber noch als AllMountain verkauft.


2009 wurde es als "schweres" CC angepriesen bzw. wusste man noch gar nicht wohin man das stecken soll, weils ein neues Segement definierte. Gab ja sonst niemanden, der ein leichtes MTB mit so viel Federweg als Stangenware auf die Welt brachte.


----------



## Scotty83 (15. Juli 2011)

sessantanove schrieb:


> Laut Scott wird das Genius 2011 wie folgt eingestuft
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da kann mal mal sehen was für ein unsinniges Marketing dahinter steht.
Das einzige was das normale Genius  vom LT unterscheidet ist der Federweg. Und wenn man den Federweg mal diesen lustigen Diagrammen unterlegt dann will Scott allen ernstes mir das LT aufgrund von 3cm mehr Federweg als Allmountain  verkaufen..... also das finde ich lächerlich.

Das Genius halte ich da ehrlich gesagt für das Allmountain das geht garantiert besser den Berg rauf als das LT. Naja und berg runter glaub ich nicht das dir die 3cm mehr Federweg soviel bringen in Anbetracht das der Rahmen nicht signifikant stabiler ist als der Rahmen des normalen Genius.
Wenn man mal Cannondale und Scott  Modell gegenüberstellt kann man das auch klar sehen.

*Jekyll  -  Genius   Allmountain  *, gleicher Federweg ähnliches           Dämpferprinzip ähnliche Geometrie allerdings ist das Jekyll wesentlich steifer wodurch es bergab denke ich wesentlich besser geht.

*Claymore - Genius LT Downhill/FR* , auch ähnliche Federwege auch hier selbe Dämpferprinzip,auch hier sehe ich das Claymore was die Steifigkeit angeht im Vorteil.

Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen will ist das Genius LT und Claymore wesentlich schlechter den Berg rauf gehen wie das Jekyll und Genius tun. Die Präferenzen des LT und Claymore liegen ganz klar im Downhill..... was sie für mich nicht gerade zum Allmountain macht... wenn man sich der Bedeutung des Wortes Allmountain mal bewusst wird.

Und auf meinen Touren und Trails wofür so ein Allmountain konzipiert ist habe ich nie Momente gehabt wo mir  3cm  mehr Federweg einen wirklichen Vorteil gebracht hätten, da war eher die Wahl der richtigen Bereifung entscheidender.


----------



## much175 (15. Juli 2011)

Einteilung hin, oder her...
Der Fahrer macht das Bike. Und Scott kann doch erzählen, was sie wollen. Solange der Dämpfer lebt, fetzt das montnbaik


----------



## Bernstein84 (15. Juli 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Einteilung hin, oder her...
> Der Fahrer macht das Bike. Und Scott kann doch erzählen, was sie wollen. Solange der Dämpfer lebt, fetzt das montnbaik


 

DITO!!! Ich glaube sowieso das nicht das Design des Dämpfers schlecht ist sondern die Verarbeitung, Dichtungen von DTSwiss. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung durch meine Erfahrung. Wenn das Bike rennt, dann ist es endgeil! Super zu beschleunigen, wendig und vielseitig - mit leichten Reifen lässt sich damit richtig Speed machen und mit Fat Alberts klasse trailen. Aber DTSwiss muss eben auch was dafür tun...


----------



## Sarrois (15. Juli 2011)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> DITO!!! Ich glaube sowieso das nicht das Design des Dämpfers schlecht ist sondern die Verarbeitung, Dichtungen von DTSwiss. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung durch meine Erfahrung. Wenn das Bike rennt, dann ist es endgeil! Super zu beschleunigen, wendig und vielseitig - mit leichten Reifen lässt sich damit richtig Speed machen und mit Fat Alberts klasse trailen. Aber DTSwiss muss eben auch was dafür tun...


 
Ich bin auch tiptopzufrieden

ich nehm das Teil jetzt noch mit in die Provence
und danach gehts zum Händler, der kann dann Federgabel und Dämpfer einschicken

Meine Probleme hab ich ja schon beschrieben


----------



## mtblukas (15. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten-Klasse Thread hier.

Also ich würde halt 5 mal in Bikepark im Jahr gehen- Mehr nicht und da denke ich komm ich mit dem Genius gut zurrecht.

Nochmal Danke


----------



## Scotty83 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das Bike auch klasse. Und demnächst gehts wieder Berg hoch Berg runter ist nur gerade in der Werkstatt.

Hatte von euch schon einmal jemand Probleme mit der Fox? Meine hat im Harz ihre Talas Funktion eingestellt und ging nicht mehr abzusenken blieb immer bei 150mm. Das lustige ist nur  das sie im Dezember erst beim Service war und vorher 2 Jahre ohne Problem funktioniert hat..... ohne Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mariburg (15. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich lese hier nun schon einige Zeit mit bzw. haber mir mal in aller Ruhe den ganze Thread durchgelesen. Seit knapp zwei Monaten zähle ich auch zu den Genius Fahrern aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es auch noch gekauft hätte wenn ich diesen Thread vor dem Kauf gekannt hätte. Naja, egal nun habe ich es und ich finde das es ein klasse Bike ist.

Hier mal ein Pic von dem Bike, es ist das 40er aus 2010. Einige Teile habe ich mittlerweile am Bike ausgetauscht.  Das Speci ist mein Zweitbike für die racelastigen Fahrten.





Vor dem Scott hatte ich das Lapierre X-Control 310 und kurze das Cube Stereo. Wobei mir aber das Scott den größten Spaß bereitet.

Nun habe ich hier aber schon viel über den Dämpfer gelesen und dessen Anfälligkeit und ich denke mal das es mich auch erwischt hat. Nach knapp 400km steht der Kolben nun auch kapp 5mm raus und im gesperrten Modus steht er im Fahrbetrieb nach einiger Zeit auch bis zu 20mm raus. Der erste Service ist ja eh bald fällig und werde ich wohl den Dämpfer mal prüfen und gegebenfalls auch einschicken lassen. Aber davon abschrecken lassen will ich mich erstmal nicht.

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, ist,  ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt nur den Dämpfer zu sperren ohne das die Gabel gesperrt wird?  Hatte sich schonmal wer mit dem Thema beschäftigt?

Gruß Mario


----------



## much175 (15. Juli 2011)

wenn es dich nicht stört, dass du es während der Fahrt nich ändern kannst, kannst du ja vorher das Kabel vom Hebel lösen und erstmal so probieren.
Oder dann halt ganz abmachen...


----------



## Scotty83 (15. Juli 2011)

Willkommen..... was das Genius betrifft jeder sollte selbst seine Erfahrungen sammeln und so ein Thread erzeugt immer einen sehr subjektiven Überblick denn die Leute die keine Problem mit dem Rad haben schreiben hier auch nicht und wenn man bedenkt wieviele Genius so rum fahren sind es wenige die hier Probleme haben.

Zu deiner Frage..... ohne einen  Umbau geht das nicht das einfachste wäre es den Remote zur Gabel einfach zu kappen, das wäre dann aber nicht Sinn der Sache.

Du könntest dir natürlich einen Traclock Hebel aus 2009 besorgen und nur noch den Dämpfer anschließen.

Aber dann würdest du auf das verzichten was die Neuerung am 2010er Genius ist.


----------



## StullY (16. Juli 2011)

@hallo mariburg:

Ich habe ein 2009er Genius mit dem Twin-Loc-System von 2010. Ich finde es besser als nur den Dämper blockieren zu können. V.a. bei steilen Anfahrten mag ich kein Wippen. Ansonsten ist die Zwischenstufe sehr angenehm und damit viele Strecken komfortabel fahrbar. Ich habe auch kein Problem mit dem Dämpfer! *klopf -auf-holz*
Viel Spaß mit dem Genius!

VG


----------



## clekilein (16. Juli 2011)

mariburg schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich lese hier nun schon einige Zeit mit bzw. haber mir mal in aller Ruhe den ganze Thread durchgelesen. Seit knapp zwei Monaten zähle ich auch zu den Genius Fahrern aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es auch noch gekauft hätte wenn ich diesen Thread vor dem Kauf gekannt hätte. Naja, egal nun habe ich es und ich finde das es ein klasse Bike ist.



dazu hab ich schon mal sowas hier geschrieben im thema:


clekilein schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir auch Mut machen!
> Ich bin fast ein Genius fahrer der ersten Stunde. D.h. das neue Genius kam raus und ich hatte es, meins is jetzt quasi über 2 jahre alt.
> 
> letzes jahr bin ich relativ wenig damit gefahren, aber 09 und dieses wieder sehr viel. (asche auf mein haupt) der dämpfer hat ausser ner reinigung noch keinen service gesehn
> ...





mariburg schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, ist,  ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt nur den Dämpfer zu sperren ohne das die Gabel gesperrt wird?  Hatte sich schonmal wer mit dem Thema beschäftigt?
> 
> Gruß Mario



ich kann noch machen weil ich noch keinen twinlock am 09er hab, wenns dich stört kann ich dir anbieten dass du meine RLC(!!) kartusche bekommst und ich deine remote-kartusche. wär dasn deal?


----------



## mariburg (17. Juli 2011)

Dank erstmal für die schnelle Beantwortung meiner Frage.

Stören tut es mich nicht das die Funktion des alleinigen blockieren des Dämpfers nicht zur Verfügung steht. Sie wäre als zusätliche Funktion bestimmt nicht schlecht gewesen aber vermissen tue ich sie nicht unbedingt.
Ich hatte mir halt nur mal die Frage gestellt, da es ja auch Dämpfer gibt die über ein Lockout verfügen. Es gibt ja mittlerweile fast alles was das Bikerherz begehrt, da hätte es ja sein können das irgend eine Firma da schon was auf dem Markt geworfen hat.

@clekilein

Danke für dein Angebot aber ich belasse es so wie es ist. Das System funktioniert ja und da will ich dann auch nicht eingreifen.


Ich bin ja gerade dabei mit dem Dämpfersetup noch ein wenig zu spielen und es ist wirklich nicht so einfach das perfekte Setup auf Anhieb zu finden. Da war ich wohl von meinen Foxdämpfern zu sehr verwöhnt.
So ganz komme ich mit den Angaben die mir Scott Suspension Setup Tool ausrechnet nicht hin bzw. ist das Setup nicht hundertprozentig zufriedenstellend. Wenn ich die Werte für normal annehme ist es mir noch zu soft. Gehe ich mit dem Druck in der Negativkammer runter wird der Hinterbau straffer aber ich habe aber auch das Gefühl ich nehme den Hinterbau Federweg weg.
Wieviel Druckunterschied ist eigentlich zwischen +/- Kammer möglich?


----------



## Sigge (17. Juli 2011)

ausgehend von 75kg fahrergewicht werden 18bar in der positivkammer und 12,5bar in der negativkammer empfohlen. dann hat man 30%sag.

mit meinen 85kg habe ich mein ideal set-up bei je 2bar weniger gefunden, die differenz zwischen pos und neg sollte in jedem fall +/- 0,5bar erhalten bleiben. alles andere zerstört auf dauer die dichtungen der kammern wodurch es zum schon viel beschriebenen kolbenproblem kommt (service).

auf brachialen alpentrails erhöhe ich den druck gern auf die zuerst genannte befüllung.

so rennts für mich am besten und der dämpfer arbeitet zuverlässig ohne dass in unbelastetem zustand und im lockout der kolben auch nur einen mm zu sehen ist.


----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,
habe bei meinem Scott Genius 40 Modell 2010 (12/2010aufgebaut) seit 2 Monaten das Problem, dass die Sattelstütze hineinrutscht. Zuerst nur wenig, jetzt trotz grösserem Anzugsdrehmoment der Sattelklemme derart, dass ich ca. jeden Kilometer absteigen und Nachjustieren muss.
Der Verkäufer empfiehlt (in meinen Augen keine Lösung) Carbon-Montagepaste.
Möchte mal fragen, ob jemand (evt. auch Chargenbedingt) ein ähnliches Problem hat.
Manchmal stimmen ja ganze Chargen an Sattelstützen nicht exakt im Durchmesser. Alternativ könnte das Problem natürlich auch am zu stark ausgeriebenen Sitzrohr liegen, was dtl. unangenehmer wäre.
Also über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.....


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> habe bei meinem Scott Genius 40 Modell 2010 (12/2010aufgebaut) seit 2 Monaten das Problem, dass die Sattelstütze hineinrutscht. Zuerst nur wenig, jetzt trotz grösserem Anzugsdrehmoment der Sattelklemme derart, dass ich ca. jeden Kilometer absteigen und Nachjustieren muss.
> Der Verkäufer empfiehlt (in meinen Augen keine Lösung) Carbon-Montagepaste.
> Möchte mal fragen, ob jemand (evt. auch Chargenbedingt) ein ähnliches Problem hat.
> ...




Bis mehr infos wäre schon hilfreich ...original Sattelstütze und Klemme?

Die Betreffenden Teile schonmal gereinigt/ entfettet ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Ja ist alles original.
nein entfettet nicht. dann knackt es doch ständig.


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ja ist alles original.
> nein entfettet nicht. dann knackt es doch ständig.



Na das solltest du mal tun Stütze und das Innenrohr des Sitzrohres. Wenn da Fett oder irgendwelche anders Substanzen drin sind kannst du die Sattelklemme anziehen wie du willst. Nur mal probieren.... um so etwas auszuschließen.

Ansonsten mal mit einer Schieblehre Durchmesser der Stütze und Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs messen. 

Ansonsten Neue Stütze kaufen und probieren.


----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

ja wie schon gesagt, mittels entfetten knackt es doch ständig. das kann doch auch nicht die lösung des problems darstellen????????
Betreffs Neukauf: der Rahmen ist ja erst 7 Monate alt.
Messen kann ich natürlich mal.


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> ja wie schon gesagt, mittels entfetten knackt es doch ständig. das kann doch auch nicht die lösung des problems darstellen????????
> Betreffs Neukauf: der Rahmen ist ja erst 7 Monate alt.
> Messen kann ich natürlich mal.




Also wenn der Rahmen erst 7 Monate alt ist ... kann es an abgenutzten eilen eigentlich nicht liegen. Also dann tippe ich mal auf eine zu kleine Sattelstütze....


----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Habe sie gerade nachgemessen. 34,9mmm. Auch das Sitzrohr oben ist korrekt. Etwas Abriebspuren oben hinten. Sonst scheint alles i.O.
Sattelstütze ist jetzt entfettet, Sattelklemme gereinigt.
Wenn es nun nicht funktioniert, dann muss sich der Händler des Rahmens etwas einfallen lassen.

Mario,

kann es sein, dass Dein Dämpfer wirklich ein Problem hat. Ich habe ja nun 2 Exemplare von dem Rad und muss sagen, dass beide Dämpfer in der Normaleinstellung der Druckkammern eher stramm sind und ich generell nach vielen Jahren RP 2 und RP 23 von Fox schlichtweg begeistert bin von dem setup. Obwohl das ja auch zum grossen Teil an der Hinterbaukonstruktion und nicht am Dämpfer liegt.
Aber gerade, wenn man schnell auf gröberen Abfahrten fährt, finde ich die Kontrolle, die das Rad auch dann noch bietet, beeindruckend. Hatte vorher Hai, Radon und Bergamont.

Habe noch eine andere Frage,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Ergongriffen oder Lenkerhörnchen an dem Ritchey-Carbonlenker? Von der Stabilität der Fixation ist das ja wohl eher nicht angeraten???????


----------



## martinos (18. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ja ist alles original.
> nein entfettet nicht. dann knackt es doch ständig.


 
Meine Sattelstütze hat dieses Jahr auch angefangen zu knacken. kurzfristige Abhilfe: alles saubermachen, Montagepaste drauf, reinschieben
langfristige Abhilfe: alles saubermachen, Montagepaste drauf und diese nass machen, reinschieben. Seitdem knackt da nix mehr und das hält ewig. Das ist mir mal aufgefallen, nachdem ich das Rad bei Regen auf dem Autodach transportieren musste und danach das Knacken lange Zeit weg war.

Ob das für dein Schlupfproblem hilft kann ich nicht sagen, aber seitdem knarzt bei mir nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Montagepaste macht man eigentlich da drauf, wo man NICHT ständig bewegt. Insofern macht das nicht wirklich Sinn.
Habe jetzt noch einmal die angegebenen 7 Nm nachgemessen und sie nicht ganz erreicht. ich werde es noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

Montagepaste ist wirklich nicht das optimale. Lass mal hören ob sich jetzt etwas geändert hat.

So ein Problem ist mir bei original Teilen auch neu.Ich selbst fahr Carbon Rahmen und Stütze und ich mach das öfter mal sauber und danach Carbonpaste drauf und fertig. Bist du Erstbesitzer von dem Bike?


----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Ja siehe meine Bilder, es ist das weisse, habe ich das Bike selbst aufgebaut. Bei dem Genius 10 mach ich das auch mit der Carbonpaste, da ist die Stütze ein wenig matt geworden...
da brauche ich aber auch keine 7 Nm drauf zu geben, damit das hält. Ich war überrascht, wie schwer sich damit die Sattelklemme schliessen lässt.  Mit Nicht-Scott-Klemmen macht man das nur 3-4x- dann sind sie im Eimer. Diese hier haben ja eine etwas günstigere Lebensdauer....
Naja mal schauen, ob es was gebracht hat, werde berichten.
Scotti, wie machst Du das mit den Bar ends an der Carbonschüssel???????
Komme langsam in ein Alter, wo die Daumengrundgelenke nicht mehr so mitmachen und hin und wieder mal umgreifen tut Not.
Habs mich aber bei dem 10er noch nicht getraut, da ich nicht weiss, ob der Lenker die Nm verträgt, die die Hörnchen an Anzug brauchen......


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

Ja mein P6 Stütze ist auch nicht mehr ganz schwarz.... aber was solls....hm also mit der Sattelklemme kann ich nicht so teilen ich hab bei mir einen Tune Würger der macht mir einen sehr soliden Eindruck.

Also ich hatte auch mal die Ergon Magnesium Griffe/Hörnchen dran aber  damals noch an meinem Ritchey Alu Lenker,ich fahre aber schon seit einiger Zeit einen Syntace Vector Carbon und seit dem liegen die Griffe in der Ecke. Hab ich hatte mal gelesen das du bei den Carbon Lenkern mit so Bar Plugs arbeiten musste wegen den Klemmkräften.

----> siehe Syntace http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1407

Weiß nicht ob das bei den anderen Herstellen auch so ist..... wie gesagt hab mich damit nicht so beschäftigt...beim meinem Vector müsste ich aber sowas verwenden wenn ich die Hörnchen montieren wollte.
Aber ist mir zuviel Gewicht....   da ich das Genius auf leicht getrimmt habe.


----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

O.K. das habe ich auch gelesen. Du bestätigst leider meine Befürchtungen.
Grr der Ärger ist, dass seither mein tolles Carbon Bike nicht mehr gefahren wird, da die schmerzenden Daumen Hörnchen fordern.
Habe schon überlegt, statt Carbon nen schnöden Alulenker wieder zu montieren????
Zwar blöd, aber was tun?????


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich würde den Alu-Lenker montieren da der Carbon-Lenker genauso schwer oder sogar noch schwerer wird mit den Plugs dann bringt Carbon keine Vorteile mehr.

Wenn du ohne die Hörnchen Probleme hast, würde ich dir klar zum Alu-Lenker raten.


----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Danke der Entscheidungsfindung. Hast wohl Recht. habe noch einen quasi Neuen von Tattoo von meinem (alten) Bergamont zu liegen. Der ginge.


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

Also wegen dem Lenker würde ich nicht auf den Fahrspaß mit dem 10er verzichten. Da würde ich auch zusätzliches Gewicht in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Ich werds so machen. Obwohl ich generell sagen muss. Das 40er macht in der abfahrt eindeutig mehr Spass.


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ich werds so machen. Obwohl ich generell sagen muss. Das 40er macht in der abfahrt eindeutig mehr Spass.



Wegen dem mehr an Steifigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (18. Juli 2011)

Vllt. auch wegen dem "mehr" an Gewicht. Es läuft ruhiger.
Ich hatte es in Finale und in den Dolomiten mit und war nicht böse mit der Entscheidung.


----------



## mariburg (19. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Mario,
> 
> kann es sein, dass Dein Dämpfer wirklich ein Problem hat. Ich habe ja nun 2 Exemplare von dem Rad und muss sagen, dass beide Dämpfer in der Normaleinstellung der Druckkammern eher stramm sind und ich generell nach vielen Jahren RP 2 und RP 23 von Fox schlichtweg begeistert bin von dem setup. Obwohl das ja auch zum grossen Teil an der Hinterbaukonstruktion und nicht am Dämpfer liegt.
> Aber gerade, wenn man schnell auf gröberen Abfahrten fährt, finde ich die Kontrolle, die das Rad auch dann noch bietet, beeindruckend. Hatte vorher Hai, Radon und Bergamont.


 
Habe das Rad heute zur Durchsicht gebracht, war ja eh dran. Dabei habe ich auch gleich das Dämpferproblem angesprochen, das er halt 5 - 10 mm raussteht und im Lockout nachsackt. 
Zu meinem Erstaunen wusste der Mechaniker garnichts von Dämpferproblemen in der Art. Bis her habe ich nie an sein Fachwissen und Fähigkeiten gezweifelt, habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen  dort gemacht. Jedenfalls habe ich ihm halt gezeigt das er raussteht und das Problem mit dem nachsacken erklärt. Darauf hin ist er zu den Verkaufsrädern mit mir gegangen und wir haben uns die Dämpfer dort alle angeschaut. Die standen bei allen 3 Rädern 5mm raus, da war es natürlich schlecht zu sagen das es nicht so sein sollte.
Naja, ich hab ihn gebeten sich mal mit Scott in Verbindung zu setzen um in Erfahrung zu bringen wie nun weiter verfahren wird.
Sehe ja Morgen was bei rum gekommen ist.


----------



## internetti (19. Juli 2011)

Der Dämpfer wird bei DT Swiss eingeschickt zur Wartung. Wusste das der Mechaniker auch nicht?


----------



## Retoo (21. Juli 2011)

Gibt es jemanden, der den Equalizer2 von 2009 und den leicht veränderten von 2010/11 kennt und beide gefahren ist? Es interssiert mich ob da ein Unterschied wahrnehmbar ist?

Danke im voraus...


----------



## internetti (21. Juli 2011)

Ja, habe beide Räder. Obwohl ich meine, dass 2009 und 2010 identisch sind. Den ganz aktuellen kenne ich hingegen nicht.


----------



## Retoo (22. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ja, habe beide Räder. Obwohl ich meine, dass 2009 und 2010 identisch sind. Den ganz aktuellen kenne ich hingegen nicht.



Ob sie identisch sind siehst du an den verwendeten Drücken/KG-Fahrergewicht auf dem Aufkleber am Dämpfer. Wenn für Fahrergewicht X, Luftdruck Y bei beiden Rädern der selbe Wert ist...

Nimmt mich echt Wunder. Danke


----------



## Eklk (22. Juli 2011)

So nach fast 3 jahren mit meinem Genius 40- 2009
Hatte ich noche keine Probleme. Meine Fox Talas war im Frühjahr beim Servis,
alles andere mache ich selber.

Das wass ich hier lese mit dem Equalizer2 - Dämpfer - überrascht mich sehr. Meiner funzt seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme bei 70 kg, 3000 km/ pro Jahr,
verbockte abfahrten und 2 bis 3 mal BikePark. Lockout nur auf asvalt strasse.

Was ich jetzt bemärkt habe ist das die Buchsen am Dämpfer luft haben, wen ich den Satel per Hand runterdrücke.

Gibt es ein Manual wie man den Däpfer servisiert ? Wenn mal wass passiert ?
Gibt es reserve dichtungen irgendwo zu kaufen ? Oder muss man den Dämpfer immer zu DT schicken ?
Kann man den Dämpfer mit einem Standart Dämpfer von Fox oder RockShock 
wechseln ? Hat das jemand schon getan ?


----------



## Scotty83 (22. Juli 2011)

Eklk schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt bemärkt habe ist das die Buchsen am Dämpfer luft haben, wen ich den Satel per Hand runterdrücke.
> 
> Gibt es ein Manual wie man den Däpfer servisiert ? Wenn mal wass passiert ?
> Gibt es reserve dichtungen irgendwo zu kaufen ? Oder muss man den Dämpfer immer zu DT schicken ?
> ...



Zum ersten Punkt prüfe mal die Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigungen das kling eher nach losen Schrauben.

Nein es gibt kein Manual ich denke der Dämpfer ist recht komplex...ich würde die Finger von lassen. Ja er geht immer zum DTSwiss service.


Nein man kann ihn nicht austauschen...man beachte PullShock Funktionsweise.Du kannst es ja gern mal probieren ich denke das Resultat wäre verheerend.


----------



## internetti (22. Juli 2011)

Das Wechseln geht schon deshalb nicht, da er ja auf Zug arbeitet. (Oh Eulen nach Athen. Wer Lesen kann, ist wohl doch klar im Vorteil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Würde auch mal die Schrauben nachziehen. War bei mir auch so. Dachte auch, es sei der Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retoo (24. Juli 2011)

Retoo schrieb:


> Ob sie identisch sind siehst du an den verwendeten Drücken/KG-Fahrergewicht auf dem Aufkleber am Dämpfer. Wenn für Fahrergewicht X, Luftdruck Y bei beiden Rädern der selbe Wert ist...
> 
> Nimmt mich echt Wunder. Danke




hat hierzu niemand eine Antwort?? Danke..


----------



## internetti (24. Juli 2011)

Was genau interessiert denn?
2009, 2010 oder 2011?


----------



## much175 (24. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Das Wechseln geht schon deshalb nicht, da er ja auf Zug arbeitet. (Oh Eulen nach Athen. Wer Lesen kann, ist wohl doch klar im Vorteil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das normal, dass sowas auch schon nach ca. 400km passieren kann? Heute war meine obere Dämpferaufhängung locker...


----------



## Scotty83 (24. Juli 2011)

Das hat nichts mit der Laufleistung zu tun sonder eher wie fest die Schraube von Hause aus gezogen wurden. Ich hatte das einmal und hab sie danach richtig fest gezogen seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Blackburger80 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Habe jetzt von Scott eine neue Kettenstrebe bekommen. (Carbon - schwarz mit goldenem Schriftzug).

Gibt es zufällig irgend einen Gewichtsfetischisten, der gegen eine adäquate Alu-Strebe tauschen würde?

Interessenten per PM!

lg


----------



## Scotty83 (24. Juli 2011)

Blackburger80 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe jetzt von Scott eine neue Kettenstrebe bekommen. (Carbon - schwarz mit goldenem Schriftzug).
> 
> ...



??????? wie will man ein Carbon Kettenstrebe gehen eine Alu tauschen. Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst?Tausch Scott nicht nur den gesamten Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (24. Juli 2011)

meint er bestimmt


----------



## Blackburger80 (24. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> meint er bestimmt



jope. sry nat. der hinterbau, aber nur der untere teil an dem das schaltauge befestigt ist. ist ja im ganzen.


----------



## internetti (24. Juli 2011)

Bei mir war es auch die obere Dämpferaufhängung, auch nach so kurzer Zeit. Ich hatte die nach dem kauf allerdings auch nicht geprüft. War froh, das es nur das war. Sonst hätte der Finale-Urlaub wohl u.U. gelitten.
Aber dann hat sich das Problem bei Dir ja auch in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.
Gut so.


----------



## Retoo (24. Juli 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Was genau interessiert denn?
> 2009, 2010 oder 2011?



Mich interessiert vor allem ob zwischen dem Dämpfer von 2009 und dem Dämpfer von 2011 Unterschiede in der Funktion wahrnehmbar sind. Offenbar braucht es in der aktuellen 2011er-Version ja weniger Druck. Ist dadurch die Performance spürbar anders? Lohnt sich allenfalls ein Upgrade?

DANKE...


----------



## sessantanove (25. Juli 2011)

Kann man den Equalizer2 eigentlich auch irgendwo einzeln kaufen??? ausser bei einem Scotthändler??? und was würde das ungefähr kosten???


----------



## much175 (25. Juli 2011)

ich hatte Spaßeshalber mal bei meinem Händler gefragt und der hat auf ca. 1000 Ocken geschätzt... Der meinte halt, dass Scott wegen Bastlern, Patenten und versuchten Nachbauten den Preis oben hält...

Aber ich denke, dass du den irgendwo viel günstiger bekommst


----------



## Scotty83 (25. Juli 2011)

Einzeln bekommst du den nicht,jedenfalls nicht offiziell.Es existiert ja auch keine Preisliste für diesen Dämpfer. Aber 1000 Euro halte ich für zu hoch mir war da was mit 600-700 Euro im Ohr.

Möglichkeit sich einen Ersatz zu beschaffen wäre ebay als Rahmen-Kit oder als komplett Rad, letztens ist eine gebrauchtes Genius 40 2009 für 900 Euro raus..... das ist dann schon interessant.

Oder du hoffst das jemand das Ding mal einzeln verkauft was aber extrem selten sein dürfte.


----------



## Retoo (25. Juli 2011)

Retoo schrieb:


> Mich interessiert vor allem ob zwischen dem Dämpfer von 2009 und dem Dämpfer von 2011 Unterschiede in der Funktion wahrnehmbar sind. Offenbar braucht es in der aktuellen 2011er-Version ja weniger Druck. Ist dadurch die Performance spürbar anders? Lohnt sich allenfalls ein Upgrade?
> 
> DANKE...



Hat niemand eine Antwort auf den eigentlichen Inhalt der Frage?

DANKE... und Gruss


----------



## Scotty83 (25. Juli 2011)

Retoo schrieb:


> Hat niemand eine Antwort auf den eigentlichen Inhalt der Frage?
> 
> DANKE... und Gruss



Technische Änderungen sind die SAG Anzeige und der verringerte Druck und ein wenig anderes Design, ansonsten sind die Dämpfer gleich.

Das man was an der Performance etwas merkt denke ich nicht warum auch. Der geringere Druck hat eher was mit der Haltbarkeit zu tun.Geringer Druck bedeutet auch weniger beanspruchte Dichtungen.

Ich würde einfach zum Händler fahren und mir den Dämpfer anschauen und Probe fahren mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wird der Händler sogar noch Räder aus 2009/2010 haben dann kannst du sogar direkt vergleichen zum älteren Dämpfer.


----------



## Retoo (25. Juli 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Technische Änderungen sind die SAG Anzeige und der verringerte Druck und ein wenig anderes Design, ansonsten sind die Dämpfer gleich.
> 
> Das man was an der Performance etwas merkt denke ich nicht warum auch. Der geringere Druck hat eher was mit der Haltbarkeit zu tun.Geringer Druck bedeutet auch weniger beanspruchte Dichtungen.
> 
> Ich würde einfach zum Händler fahren und mir den Dämpfer anschauen und Probe fahren mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wird der Händler sogar noch Räder aus 2009/2010 haben dann kannst du sogar direkt vergleichen zum älteren Dämpfer.



Danke für die Antwort. Ich konnte hier keinen Unterschied ausmachen, ausser das ein anderer Sticker drauf klebt. Form und Grösse sind doch gleich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armani (25. Juli 2011)

Hi Genius-Gemeinde,

ich musste gerade feststellen, dass meine Scott-Dämpferpumpe den Geist aufgegeben hat. Irgendwie scheint das Ventil der Pumpe defekt zu sein, denn es kommt keine Luft raus. Der Druck wird dafür in dem kleinen Schlauch aufgebaut.

Würdet ihr wieder die originale Pumpe kaufen oder doch ne andere die bis zu 31bar schafft. 31Bar würden für mich locker reichen.


----------



## Scotty83 (25. Juli 2011)

Retoo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ich konnte hier keinen Unterschied ausmachen, ausser das ein anderer Sticker drauf klebt. Form und Grösse sind doch gleich, oder?



Die Dämpfer sind äußerlich bis auf die anderen Decals und SAG Anzeige völlig identisch. Selbes gilt für das Einbaumaß.


----------



## Scotty83 (25. Juli 2011)

Armani schrieb:


> Hi Genius-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich musste gerade feststellen, dass meine Scott-Dämpferpumpe den Geist aufgegeben hat. Irgendwie scheint das Ventil der Pumpe defekt zu sein, denn es kommt keine Luft raus. Der Druck wird dafür in dem kleinen Schlauch aufgebaut.
> 
> Würdet ihr wieder die originale Pumpe kaufen oder doch ne andere die bis zu 31bar schafft. 31Bar würden für mich locker reichen.




Im Grunde sind die Dämpferpumpen alle gleich ich würde nach dem Preis u. Skalierung gehen.


----------



## eiri (25. Juli 2011)

Meiner Equalizer geht nur in einer Position. In Traction Mode ist meiner Shox schon gesperrt. 
Ich sehe das die Kabel in alle Twinlock Positions weiter ausgezieht werd.

Was kan fehlen und wie kan ich das selbst reparieren?


----------



## mafu74 (28. Juli 2011)

So, nachdem ich mich über die letzten Tage durch die 66 Seiten! threads geklickt und dabei viel über das Genius gelernt habe, gelange ich mit einer Frage an Euch:
Ich habe mir ein Genius 40 budgetiert, hätte nun aber die Gelegenheit ein top gepflegtes 10er Jg. 2011 zu gleichen Preis zu kaufen (inkl. neue Verschleissteile).
Eigentlich kein Frage, denke ich, da ich aber 100kg auf die Waage bringe (schon ohne Rucksack) habe ich meine Bedenken wegen dem Kohlengestell. Auf der anderen Seite dafür gibts bei 10er dafür Steckachsen, bessere Bremsen usw.
Wie seht Ihr das? 
Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Scotty83 (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,
  willkommen in der Genius-Gemeinde.
  Also  aus meiner persönlichen  Erfahrung rate ich dir klar zum  Genius 10. Ich hab schon einen Alu-Rahmen eines Genius 40 2009 klein bekommen und fahr seit dem auch auf einen  10ner Rahmen aus 2010 durch die Gegend und bin hoch zufrieden.
  Wenn ich den Aussagen meines Händlers  trauen kann, hat er einen Kunden mit 120kg und der fährt nach defektem Alu Rahmen auch auf einen Carbon-Rahmen rum und das ohne Problem. Um die Haltbarkeit bei deinem Gewicht würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Wenn der Preis vom 10er und 40er gleich ist würde ich erst recht zum 10er greifen.. du hattest  ja auch schon die bessere Ausstattung erwähnt noch ein Grund mehr. Die Steckachsen sind ein Punkt für die Steifigkeit der für mich auch noch klarer Punkt für das 10er wäre.


----------



## Wastelino (28. Juli 2011)

Erste Bilder von der 2012er Genius Palette:

http://www.deportesgoyo.com/index.htm?indeportes=1&id=284&coment=ver&seccion=2


Das 10er find ich ja mal richtig super...


----------



## Scotty83 (28. Juli 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Erste Bilder von der 2012er Genius Palette:
> 
> http://www.deportesgoyo.com/index.htm?indeportes=1&id=284&coment=ver&seccion=2
> 
> ...



Danke  fürs posten. Also ich gebe dir recht das 10er sieht ja wohl absolut klasse aus. Ich finde aber generell das Design für die 2012 Bikes absolut gelungen, das Matt Schwarz mit dezenten Akzentfarben kommt richtig gut!Die Dämpfer bekommen auch neue Decals technisch sollen sie ja gleich bleiben.

Hat das 10er hinten X12 Steckachse?


----------



## Wastelino (28. Juli 2011)

Puh, schwer zu sagen - für mich sieht es eher nach dem ganz normalen Thru-Bolt von DT Swiss aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (28. Juli 2011)

Also je öfter ich mir die Bilder angucke desto mehr gefällt mir der 10er Rahmen mal gucken ob ich meinen dieses Jahr noch klein kriege


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Juli 2011)

Dachte, ich stelle die Bilder der 2012er Modelle mal ohne den Link ein:


----------



## sessantanove (29. Juli 2011)

ja das MC 10 sieht ja brutal aus.... mit gefällts...


----------



## GuidoM (29. Juli 2011)

Das 10er sieht von den Farben her sehr edel aus. Ich bin mal auf das 20er gespannt, denn das werde ich mir kommendes Jahr zulegen.

Ist der Dämpfer ein neuer? Im Netz bin ich immer auf den Zusatz "OTS" gestoßen. Link


----------



## Scotty83 (29. Juli 2011)

Also in dem link steht doch schon was OTS ist. Und es ist nicht neu, die Bezeichnung gab es auch schon bei den Dämpfern vor 2008.

Nach Aussage meines Händler bleibt das Genius technisch nahezu unverändert ich glaub der Rahmen ist noch ein wenig leichter geworden.Dämpfer bekommt nur neue Decals.


----------



## sessantanove (29. Juli 2011)

hhhmm beim 10 siehts fast so aus wie 2x10 beim 50er dann schon eher 3x9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retoo (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Scotty83

Danke für deine Beiträge im Forum, sie sind oft hilfreich!

Ich hab ja ein Scott 2009 mit dem neuen "alten" Dämpfer. Du hast beide Modelle, 2009 und 2011? Der Unterschied der Dämpferfunktion durch den verringerten Druck ist nicht spürbar?

Kannst du oder sonst jemand mal noch ein Bild der "Sag-Eintellungs-Kontrolle" posten?

DANKE....


----------



## Scotty83 (29. Juli 2011)

Retoo schrieb:


> Hallo Scotty83
> 
> Danke für deine Beiträge im Forum, sie sind oft hilfreich!
> 
> ...



Danke für die  Blumen
Ein 2011 hab ich nicht kann dir bei der SAG Anzeige also nicht behilflich sein.Ich fahre ein Genius 10 aus 2010 was mal ein 40er aus 2009 war, der Dämpfer ist also aus 2009.


----------



## Retoo (29. Juli 2011)

Kann bitte jemand mit einem Genius ab 2011 ein Bild der SAG-Anzeige posten. Danke...


----------



## much175 (29. Juli 2011)

Schicke Räder!

Ich muss aber noch mal das Dämpferthema auf den Tisch bringen, mit wie viel Druck seit ihr denn hinten unterwegs? Laut Anleitung für die 2011er Variante hab ich für ca 65kg in die +Kammer 16bar und in die -Kammer 11bar zu füllen. Wenn der SAG dann noch nicht stimmt, sollte man am Luftdruck der +Kammer spielen...

Soweit die Theorie. Inzwischen habe ich in der +Kammer 17,5bar und immer noch einen SAG zwischen 25% und 30%. Ich fühl mich ganz wohl drauf, aber so ein krasser Druckunterschied ist doch eigentlich weniger Gesund oder? Und das ist ja auch deutlich mehr als in der Anleitung vorgegeben. Ich hab spaßeshalber in die -Kammer noch etwas reingelassen und schwups, saß ich wieder viel zu weit unten, hät ja auch nicht anders sein können^^

Was habt ihr so in die Hülse gedrückt?

Hier das Bild:


----------



## Sigge (29. Juli 2011)

mit einem im stand gemachten set-up, wird man so oder so nie zufrieden sein . . .


----------



## Retoo (30. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Bild. 

Was bedeuten die 3 Striche und wie verwendet man diese Anzeige?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Nessi (31. Juli 2011)

20%, 25% und 30% SAG von oben nach unten 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## csigg (31. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich war heut mal wieder auf den Trails der umgebung unterwegs, und wurde wieder unsanft dran erinner, dass meine kette auf wurzligeren Trails doch sehr schlägt. Ich fahre ein 2009 40er genuis, wobei das Problem bei den neueren ja genauso besteht.

Nun meine Frage: hat von euch jemand schon die Bionicon c/Guide Kettenführung montiert?
Wie ich hier im Forum lesen konnte, funktioniert die ja teilweise schon recht gut mit 3-fach Kettenblättern...


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

Ich will auch eine Kefü an mein Genius bauen....Am besten was sebstgebautes wie hier aus dem forum.

Noch eine Frage...Was hat das orginal Genius 40 2011 für eine Lenkerklemmung? 31,8?


----------



## brother-23 (31. Juli 2011)

Habe die C/Guide an meinem Genius 10 aus 2009. Funktioniert einwandfrei, Kettenschlagen wird allerdings nur gemindert und nicht komplett unterdrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzescott (31. Juli 2011)

Hi
hab des C/Guide auch an meinem Genius dran funktioniert super wobei es halt nur ein Führungsröhrchen und keine richtige Kettenführung ist. Aber erfüllt ihren Zweck...


----------



## Scotty83 (1. August 2011)

Mal ein Frage zum Trac-loc System.

Ich konnte mir sehr günstig einen E II Dämpfer sichern und will den nun so ausstatten das wenn der andere zum Service geht ich ihn gleich eins zu eins umbauen kann. Nun mein Frage die Zughülle und der Zug vom Hebel zum Dämpfer sind das Schaltungszüge oder Bremszüge? Weil ich optisch denken würde, das die Aussenhülle dicker ist als die von den Schlatzügen?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit oder den Zug schonmal gewechselt?


----------



## cubisti (1. August 2011)

Schalthülle ist das , hab es schon mal getauscht. und Schaltzüge natürlich auch .

Gruss


----------



## csigg (1. August 2011)

@matzescott und brother-23: super, dass wollt ich hören


----------



## Scotty83 (1. August 2011)

cubisti schrieb:


> Schalthülle ist das , hab es schon mal getauscht. und Schaltzüge natürlich auch .
> 
> Gruss



Ich danke dir.


----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage...Was hat das orginal Genius 40 2011 für eine Lenkerklemmung? 31,8?



Keiner einer Antwort?


----------



## darioras (1. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Keiner einer Antwort?



ja, es ist OverSize=31,8mm


----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

Danke..und vll. noch die Vorbaulänge bei einem Genius 40 2011 größe m?

Danke.


----------



## darioras (1. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Danke..und vll. noch die Vorbaulänge bei einem Genius 40 2011 größe m?
> 
> Danke.



für Größe L ist 85mm, vielleicht auch für die M Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

Danke


----------



## asmyraii (2. August 2011)

Größe M hat 75 mm.


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Danke..


----------



## Retoo (2. August 2011)

Nessi schrieb:


> 20%, 25% und 30% SAG von oben nach unten
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Kann mir jemand die exakten Abstände in Milimeter von Oben, oder von Unten, angeben, damit ich diese Striche an meinem Dämpfer anbringen kann.

Danke...


----------



## TobiFR (3. August 2011)

Tag Leute bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Genius 60 von 2010  
jetzt ma meine Frage war von euch schon mal jemand mit nem Genius 60 in nem Bikepark wenn ja wie verhält es sich dort auf den Strecken ?
weil ich schon von einigen gehört hab das es dass nicht so gut wegstecken soll.


----------



## GuidoM (4. August 2011)

Es scheint stark auf dein Gewicht anzukommen und was du im Park vorhast. Das Genius ist halt kein Park-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (4. August 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat das Genius kein Bikepark Freigabe ich würde es auch unterlassen gerade wenn du nicht so leicht bist dieses in so einem Gelände zu bewegen. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen das Bike ist einfach nicht für den Bikepark konstruiert wurden und wenn du vor hast massiv im Bikepark zu fahren... würde ich sagen, war das die falsche Bike Wahl.


----------



## TobiFR (4. August 2011)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Es scheint stark auf dein Gewicht anzukommen und was du im Park vorhast. Das Genius ist halt kein Park-Bike



tag ich wiege 71 Kg also nicht so schwer hatte jetzt auch nicht vor die 3 m drops zu springen nur mal die DH strecken mit den kleinen Jumps drin mir is vom Händler gesagt wurden des Bike hält sowas locker aus deswegen war es auch meine Wahl.

lg


----------



## mtblukas (4. August 2011)

Ich wiege 50 kilo und habe auch vor mit meinem 40er in Bikepark zu gehen (3mal im Jahr) ich denke das wird es schon aushalten.


----------



## Scotty83 (4. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich wiege 50 kilo und habe auch vor mit meinem 40er in Bikepark zu gehen (3mal im Jahr) ich denke das wird es schon aushalten.



Ich denke mal alles was unter 70- 75 kg ist kann bedenkenlos im Bikepark gefahren werden ich würde jetzt nicht die Riesen-Drops ausprobieren...aber ich denke man kann das schon bisschen ran nehmen.Aber allen Fahrern jenseits der 85 kg kann man nur abraten es massiv im Bikepark zu nutzen das gibt das Material einfach nicht her.


----------



## TobiFR (4. August 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal alles was unter 70- 75 kg ist kann bedenkenlos im Bikepark gefahren werden ich würde jetzt nicht die Riesen-Drops ausprobieren...aber ich denke man kann das schon bisschen ran nehmen.Aber allen Fahrern jenseits der 85 kg kann man nur abraten es massiv im Bikepark zu nutzen das gibt das Material einfach nicht her.



war meins grad auch mal des erste mal richtig im Wald bewegen, 
also bissle downhill und paar 
Sprünge ausprobiert . Es ist einfach nur top muss ich sagen ^^
muss ich iwie noch an der Dämpfer einstellung was machen hat mir da jemand ma paar tips?

lg


----------



## mtblukas (4. August 2011)

Klar auf dein Gewicht einstellen...Auf der Homepage von Scott gibt es das Setup tool..dort findest du annähernde Werte (aber keine perfekten die must du selber rausbekommen)


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

Weiß einer von euch ob man vll. in das genius ein fox dyad rt2 dämpfer einbauen kann? würde mich mal interessieren.

gute nacht Lukas


----------



## GuidoM (6. August 2011)

Nochmal zu den 2012ern: Meint ihr, dass auch beim Genius eine Vorbereitung für die Installation der RockShox Reverb stealth vorhanden ist oder bleibt das dem LT vorbehalten?


----------



## Scotty83 (6. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch ob man vll. in das genius ein fox dyad rt2 dämpfer einbauen kann? würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> gute nacht Lukas




Nein die Einbaulänge könnte noch passen aber der Dämpfer ist viel voluminöser und passt definitiv nicht ich den schmalen Raum beim Genius.


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

ok. Danke. Aber technisch möglich? also vom Prinzip wenn man mal davon absieht das der Platz nicht reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (6. August 2011)

Ja, aber das Übersetzungsverhältnis usw. wird überhaupt nicht passen.


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

ok.


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

Welche Einstellung fahrt ihr eigentlich? Hard Soft Normal ?

Und hat von euch schonmal jm. eine fox 36 mit 160mm in ein Genius eingebaut? Kann man die Laufräder bzw. die Nabe vom 40er auf Steckachse umrüsten?

Sind 160mm erlaubt?

Lg Lukas


----------



## moe69 (6. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

heute konnte ich im Wald einem Ast nicht mehr ausweichen und der hat sich dann total uncool im Equalizer Schaltzug gefestgeklammert. Bis ich zum stehen gekommen bin hat er mir natürlich komplett den Schaltzug geknickt und den Trackloc Hebel fast abgerissen. 
Jetzt will ich einen neuen Schaltzug zum Equalizer Dämpfer verlegen (hab ein Genius50/2010). Ist das so einfach möglich, oder muss man da am Dämpfer aufpassen wegen irgendwelchen Dichtungen wenn ich den alten Seilzug rausziehen will. Und geht ein Neuer auch einfach wieder von unten durchzustecken? Gibts dafür irgendwo nen Tutorial? Oder sollte das doch lieber der Service machen?


----------



## Scotty83 (6. August 2011)

Fährt jemand von euch eine Formula mit einer 203mm Scheibe vorne? Und könnte man mal ein Bild davon bekommen ? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht richtig sicher wie ich den Adapter montiere?


----------



## Sigge (7. August 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute konnte ich im Wald einem Ast nicht mehr ausweichen und der hat sich dann total uncool im Equalizer Schaltzug gefestgeklammert. Bis ich zum stehen gekommen bin hat er mir natürlich komplett den Schaltzug geknickt und den Trackloc Hebel fast abgerissen.
> Jetzt will ich einen neuen Schaltzug zum Equalizer Dämpfer verlegen (hab ein Genius50/2010). Ist das so einfach möglich, oder muss man da am Dämpfer aufpassen wegen irgendwelchen Dichtungen wenn ich den alten Seilzug rausziehen will. Und geht ein Neuer auch einfach wieder von unten durchzustecken? Gibts dafür irgendwo nen Tutorial? Oder sollte das doch lieber der Service machen?



wie es geht steht auf seite 6
http://www.scott-sports.com/download/10bike/W_Genius/2010_manual_w_genius_de.pdf

ggf. lässt du es vom service machen. das hält glaub jeder, wie er es sich zutraut


----------



## moe69 (7. August 2011)

Hallo Sigge,

ja so ist das wenn man nie in die Manuals guckt. Danke für die Info! 
Das Problem an meinem Dämpfer ist, das er nicht mehr gescheit in den All Travel Modus wechselt. Wenn der Seilzug entspannt ist, geht er wohl durch die Verformung nicht mehr leichtgängig in den Ausgangszustand zurück. Er bleibt meistens im Traction Mode hängen. Hoffe ich kann das durch den Wechsel des Seilzuges beheben.


----------



## Sigge (7. August 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> Hallo Sigge,
> 
> ja so ist das wenn man nie in die Manuals guckt. Danke für die Info!
> Das Problem an meinem Dämpfer ist, das er nicht mehr gescheit in den All Travel Modus wechselt. Wenn der Seilzug entspannt ist, geht er wohl durch die Verformung nicht mehr leichtgängig in den Ausgangszustand zurück. Er bleibt meistens im Traction Mode hängen. Hoffe ich kann das durch den Wechsel des Seilzuges beheben.




moin moe!

klingt fast so als hätte der ast die schalthülle verformt. gibts nen bild davon?
denn der seilzug denke ich  nicht, dass der durch so ein stöckchen nen knick bekommen kann, ist immerhin ein edelstahl-/drahtseil. das knickt man nicht so schnell?!

wäre also ein tasch der zughülle von nöten?

blöde sache!


----------



## moe69 (7. August 2011)

hi sigge.

also n bild könnte ich machen, aber man sieht davon nix mehr. hab es so gut wie es geht wieder "gerade gebogen". ein richtiger knick war natürlich nicht drin. aber halt schon sehr verformt die hülle. was aber noch tragischer ist, das die hülle eingerissen ist, da wo sie das erste mal um unterrohr verklemmt ist. am traction hebel oben ist auch das gewinde etwas schief jetzt, hat sich verbogen. daran liegt es aber hoffe ich nicht.

wenn, dann will ich einen komplett neuen zug reinmachen mit neuer hülle. hast du sowas schonmal gemacht? hab gelesen du hättest das schonmal gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (7. August 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber noch mal das Dämpferthema auf den Tisch bringen, mit wie viel Druck seit ihr denn hinten unterwegs? Laut Anleitung für die 2011er Variante hab ich für ca 65kg in die +Kammer 16bar und in die -Kammer 11bar zu füllen. Wenn der SAG dann noch nicht stimmt, sollte man am Luftdruck der +Kammer spielen...
> 
> Soweit die Theorie. Inzwischen habe ich in der +Kammer 17,5bar und immer noch einen SAG zwischen 25% und 30%. Ich fühl mich ganz wohl drauf, aber so ein krasser Druckunterschied ist doch eigentlich weniger Gesund oder? Und das ist ja auch deutlich mehr als in der Anleitung vorgegeben. Ich hab spaßeshalber in die -Kammer noch etwas reingelassen und schwups, saß ich wieder viel zu weit unten, hät ja auch nicht anders sein können^^
> 
> Was habt ihr so in die Hülse gedrückt?



hat hier jemand eine Antwort?


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Welche Einstellung fahrt ihr eigentlich? Hard Soft Normal ?
> 
> Und hat von euch schonmal jm. eine fox 36 mit 160mm in ein Genius eingebaut? Kann man die Laufräder bzw. die Nabe vom 40er auf Steckachse umrüsten?
> 
> ...



hat hier keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Scotty83 (8. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> hat hier keiner eine Antwort?




Also nimm es mir nicht übel aber google und selbstständiges recherchieren und nachdenken haben noch keinem geschadet.

Zur Abstimmung des Dämpfer. Was nützt dir die Aussage von jemandem über seine Dämpfereinstellung? Das ist doch eine rein subjektive Sache  die jeder für sich entscheiden kann und auch soll. Außerdem hängt das nicht nur vom Gewicht sonder auch von der Fahrtechnik und dem Gelände ab wo du das Ding bewegst.

Und zu deiner Frage mit der Gabel. Klar kannst du das machen nur verändert sich die Geometrie und das Bike wir hecklastiger,gerade bergauf wird man es merken. Was erlaubt ist und was nicht erfragst du immer am sichersten beim jeweiligen Hersteller.

Zu den Naben die Frage kannst du dir wohl durch einfache Logik selbst beantworten. Wie will man ein Nabe mit einem Innendurchmesser für eine normale Schnellspannachse auf die Größe 15 QR oder 20 OR bekommen??? Die Antwort lautet Nabentausch, du brauchst einen neue Nabe und musst sie umspeichen lassen. Nur eh ich das mache, würde ich mir wenn das der Serienlaufsatz ist, eher einen neuen wertigeren LRS kaufen.


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Also nimm es mir nicht übel aber google und selbstständiges recherchieren und nachdenken haben noch keinem geschadet.



ich recherchiere genug nur über eine Fox 36 in ein Genius gab es nichts. Also frag ich halt im Genius TECH thread.



> Zur Abstimmung des Dämpfer. Was nützt dir die Aussage von jemandem über seine Dämpfereinstellung? Das ist doch eine rein subjektive Sache  die jeder für sich entscheiden kann und auch soll. Außerdem hängt das nicht nur vom Gewicht sonder auch von der Fahrtechnik und dem Gelände ab wo du das Ding bewegst.


Das wollte ich wissen Danke.




> Und zu deiner Frage mit der Gabel. Klar kannst du das machen nur verändert sich die Geometrie und das Bike wir hecklastiger,gerade bergauf wird man es merken. Was erlaubt ist und was nicht erfragst du immer am sichersten beim jeweiligen Hersteller.


Mach ich.



> Zu den Naben die Frage kannst du dir wohl durch einfache Logik selbst beantworten. Wie will man ein Nabe mit einem Innendurchmesser für eine normale Schnellspannachse auf die Größe 15 QR oder 20 OR bekommen??? Die Antwort lautet Nabentausch, du brauchst einen neue Nabe und musst sie umspeichen lassen. Nur eh ich das mache, würde ich mir wenn das der Serienlaufsatz ist, eher einen neuen wertigeren LRS kaufen.


Es gibt Naben z.B. von Hope die man von QR auf 9mm Schnellspanner umrüsten kann  Also warum sollte das bei dieser Nabe nicht möglich sein? Ich habe nur gefragt vll. weiß es ja jm.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Scotty83 (8. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Es gibt Naben z.B. von Hope die man von QR auf 9mm Schnellspanner umrüsten kann  Also warum sollte das bei dieser Nabe nicht möglich sein? Ich habe nur gefragt vll. weiß es ja jm.
> 
> Lg Lukas



Du hattest gefragt ob man auf Steckachsen umrüsten kann,nicht ob man QR auf Schnellspanner umrüsten kann.


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

Ja aber wenn man es so rum machen kann kann man es auch anderst rum machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessantanove (8. August 2011)

Hat jemand das Gewicht des Rahmens inklusive Dämpfer vom Jahr 2009 und von 2011???
beim 2009 am liebsten das Gewicht des LTD und vom 2011 vom 10.

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde wäre das ganz in den Grössen M und L.

Oder bekommt man solche Infos direkt von Scott wenn man da anfragt??


----------



## M1cha (8. August 2011)

> mtblukas
> AW: Allgemeiner Genius Tech Thread
> Ja aber wenn man es so rum machen kann kann man es auch anderst rum machen./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Eklk (8. August 2011)

Welche Kättenführung fur Genius 2009 40 würdet ihr mit empfählen ?


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

> mtblukas
> AW: Allgemeiner Genius Tech Thread
> Ja aber wenn man es so rum machen kann kann man es auch anderst rum machen./QUOTE]
> 
> ...



Ja glaubt mir halt nicht das es solche Naben gibt. Ist mir auch egal.

Und sonnige Stunden? Wo wohnst du...


----------



## Langenfelder (8. August 2011)

Eklk schrieb:


> Welche Kättenführung fur Genius 2009 40 würdet ihr mit empfählen ?


 
meinem 30er von 2009 hab ich die hier gegönnt


----------



## Eklk (8. August 2011)

Was ist das ? Wie wird das montiert ? 30er ist noch ALU ?



Langenfelder schrieb:


> meinem 30er von 2009 hab ich die hier gegönnt


----------



## matzescott (8. August 2011)

des 30er is schon Carbon,

hab bei meinem 40er die Führungsrolle c/Guide von Bionicon dran funktioniert super


----------



## StullY (8. August 2011)

Hallo!
Ist es bei Euch auch schon einmal aufgetreten, dass der Hebel links, der den Federweg der Talas reguliert, sich nur noch schwer verstellen und bewegen lässt? Habe jetzt den Hebel abgeschraubt und alles sauber gemacht, Problem der Schwergängigkeit ist immer noch vorhanden. Habe seit ich die Talas 2010 erworben habe, nicht zur Wartung gebracht, allerdings gut gepflegt. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?!

Danke, Stully


----------



## Sigge (8. August 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> hi sigge.
> 
> also n bild könnte ich machen, aber man sieht davon nix mehr. hab es so gut wie es geht wieder "gerade gebogen". ein richtiger knick war natürlich nicht drin. aber halt schon sehr verformt die hülle. was aber noch tragischer ist, das die hülle eingerissen ist, da wo sie das erste mal um unterrohr verklemmt ist. am traction hebel oben ist auch das gewinde etwas schief jetzt, hat sich verbogen. daran liegt es aber hoffe ich nicht.
> 
> wenn, dann will ich einen komplett neuen zug reinmachen mit neuer hülle. hast du sowas schonmal gemacht? hab gelesen du hättest das schonmal gewechselt.



nein, musste ihn noch nicht tauschen


----------



## Eklk (9. August 2011)

Die Führungsrolle von Bionicon, kann man die seperat kaufen? WO ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posmanet (9. August 2011)

klick klick


----------



## Eklk (9. August 2011)

Wow 



posmanet schrieb:


> klick klick


----------



## Langenfelder (9. August 2011)

Google


----------



## martinos (10. August 2011)

mal ne ganz blöde Frage: ich hab ein Genius 40 von 2009 mit der Avid Juicy 5 (vorne / hinten 185er Bremsscheiben).

Ich möchte mir jetzt die neuen XT-Bremsen gönnen (BL-M785), mit neuen 180er-Scheiben vorne und hinten. Brauch ich da nen neuen Adapter oder kann ich die Bremsen an die vorhandenen Adapter ranschrauben? 

Wenn ich richtig rechne, dann dürfte der Unterschied zwischen einer Bremse mit 185-Durchmesser und einer mit 180-Durchmesser 2,5 mm sein. Zumal die Adapter eh mit Unterlegscheiben unterfüttert sind (war schon so beim Kauf verbaut) dürfte das evtl. sogar ausreichen, oder? Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrung mit so nen Umbau und kann mir nen Tipp geben?


----------



## mtblukas (10. August 2011)

Das geht nicht weil Avid hatt ja diese vielen Unterlegscheiben. Von denen kannst du glaube ich nicht eine weglassen. Kauf dir doch zwei neue Adapter kosten ca.10â¬ und vll. sind die Adapter auch schon bei der neuen Bremse dabei -> normal immer.


----------



## martinos (10. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Das geht nicht weil Avid hatt ja diese vielen Unterlegscheiben. Von denen kannst du glaube ich nicht eine weglassen. Kauf dir doch zwei neue Adapter kosten ca.10 und vll. sind die Adapter auch schon bei der neuen Bremse dabei -> normal immer.


 
genau das war ja mein Gedanke, dass man eine Unterlegscheibe weglässt und damit die 2,5 mm ausgleichen kann.

Welche Adapter sind denn die richtigen für die Kiste? Bei Bike-discount.de hat man mehrere Versionen für Postmount zur Auswahl?


----------



## mtblukas (10. August 2011)

Welche Gabel hast du? Am Hinterbau müsste es von IS auf PM sein. Leg mich aber nicht fest. Vorne bestimmt ein 160 PM auf 180 PM. Das kann dir aber bestimmt einer der da Bike hat besser sagen.


----------



## GuidoM (10. August 2011)

Hier gibt´s noch ein Foto des LT 2012


----------



## GuidoM (10. August 2011)

und ein Video vom Genius 2012 LT
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuLlOleYXJk&feature=player_embedded"]âªScott Genius LT 2012â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (10. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Welche Gabel hast du? Am Hinterbau müsste es von IS auf PM sein. Leg mich aber nicht fest. Vorne bestimmt ein 160 PM auf 180 PM. Das kann dir aber bestimmt einer der da Bike hat besser sagen.


 
Die Gabel ist die standardmäßig verbaute Fox 32 Talas RL


----------



## mtblukas (10. August 2011)

Ja dann müste es so sein. Schau mal auf deine jetzigen Adapter da steht das auch drauf.


----------



## much175 (10. August 2011)

da schau her, da ist der Dämpfer jetzt anders herum eingebaut?


----------



## GuidoM (11. August 2011)

Lässt sich schwer sagen. Die Verstellknöppe sind unten. Aufgrund des neuen Designs ist es schwer was zu sagen.


----------



## cubisti (12. August 2011)

@ da schau her, da ist der Dämpfer jetzt anders herum eingebaut?

Ja das ist Konstruktionbedingt so , da mit dem mehr federweg er sonst mit dem Dämpfergehäuse am Sitzrohr anschlagen würde.
Ist aber schon seit Einführung des LT so und keine Neuerung 2012.

Gruss


----------



## much175 (12. August 2011)

oha, da hab ich mich mit denen einfach noch nicht so genau befasst... Vom Design her auf jeden Fall ansprechend. Von den jetzigen LT-Fahrern:
Dominiert die AllMountain-Geometrie oder eher der FreeRide-Federweg? Ich wahr bei meinem Genius überrascht, als ich auf nem LaPierre Zesty (AM) sahs, dass es ja noch ein Stück wendiger ist... Trotzdem meins viel flexibler xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danboo (19. August 2011)

Lebenslauf und Händlererfahrung mit meinem Scott Genius 40  
2010 in Ladywhite (gekauft im Dezember 2009)

Folgende Defekte:

	Freilauf des original Laufrads quittiert den Dienst
	Hinteres Nabenlager mit irreparablem Spiel
	Gebrochene Speichen (ohne merkliche Fremdeinwirkung oder unsachgemäßen Gebrauch)
	Fox Talas ohne Funktion (sackt ab)
	Spiel in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkstück
	Lockout schaltet nicht ordnungsgemäß in den Full Travel Mode
	Fox Talas nach Instandsetzung undicht
	Hauptlager des Hinterbaus ausgeschlagen (Hinterbau schwimmt)


In dem Zusammenhang sollten dann auch die Rahmenbedingungen unter denen das Bike betrieben wird erwähnt werden:

	Fahrergewicht mit allem Zipp & Zapp zw. 80-85kg
	Kein Bikepark oder Downhill
	Singletrailsurfen so viel es geht 
	ca. 20 Tage Gardasee 
	1x Alpen X
	Waldautobahn
	Ausgiebige Pflege 
	Regelmäßige Wartung der Verschleißteile
	Regelmäßige Inspektion durch den Händler


Zum Glück ist mir wie bei scheinbar vielen anderen hier im Forum noch nicht der Däpmfer oder der Rahmen dahergeflogen

Die Performance von dem Bike ist jedoch absolut topp und der Spaßfaktor in Betrieb immens und sucht seines Gleichen!

Leider musste ich wegen der o.g. Defekte X-Mal den Händler aufsuchen, was mir dann wieder an Zeit u.a. auf dem Bike (Reparatur sowie An- & Abfahrt) verloren geht. An den Reparaturarbeiten des Händlers gibt es überwiegend nichts auszusetzen. Lediglich bei der letzten Gabelinstandsetzung wurden die Schrauben am Steuerrohr nicht mit dem notwendigen Drehmoment angezogen.

Bei jedem Defekt verlangte der Händler von mir Arbeitslohn und teilweise auch Materialkosten. Da ich jedoch der Auffassung bin, dass die o.g. Defekte im Rahmen der Garantie vom Händler bei Scott abgerechnet werden können, gab es  immer wieder Diskussionen bez. der angefallenen Kosten. Teilweise habe ich die Kosten dann selbst getragen, teilweise der Händler (od. Scott). Letztendlich ist dieses Geschäftsverhältnis zwischen Kunde und Händler jedoch aufgrund der fortwährenden Fragestellung bezüglich der Kostenentschädigung  nicht im Guten beendet worden. 

Dazu einfach mal ein paar Fragen an die Community:

	Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Euren Händlern im Rahmen der Garantiezeit bei Defekten am Bike?!? 
	Ist das Kundenservice bei einem neu erworbenen Bike in dieser Preisklasse?!? 
	Warum kauft man ein Bike beim Händler wenn man sich eben mit Defekten nicht selbst abmühen möchte?!?
	Ist das Thema Garantie & Gewährleistung sowie Kundenservice hier nur noch Augenwischerei?

Nebenbei habe ich acht Monate zuvor bereits ein weiteres neues MTB bei diesem Händler erworben

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback


----------



## matzescott (19. August 2011)

Alter das is heftig. 

Hab bei meinem 2009er "nur" nach nem viertel Jahr den Dämpfer einschcken müssen weils ihn nicht mehr ganz zusammen gezogen hat und ein Lager am Hinterbau war deffekt war beides auf Garantie. Ansonsten keine Probleme und ich fahr den Dämpfer auf anschlag bei 97kg Nacktgewickt.

Hast wohl ne Montagsproduktion erwischt


----------



## Danboo (19. August 2011)

Die Laufräder waren sicher eine "Montagsproduktion" den Rest kann man äußerst gutwillig als Verschleiß ansehen aber der Service des Händlers wirft bei mir doch Fragen auf...


----------



## brother-23 (20. August 2011)

2x Dämpfer ohne Probleme bei meinem Händler getauscht bekommen (10er aus 2009).
Allerdings hätte ich mit dem wegen der Kosten auch gar nicht diskutiert, das hätte ich in dem Falle dann einen Anwalt machen lassen.
Die "Verschleißserie" bei Dir ist sehr ungewöhnlich, hätte man vielleicht einen Gutachter einschalten sollen. Ich denke, deine Geduld hätte ich nicht gehabt und den Kaufvertrag gewandelt bzw. mein Recht auf Minderung genutzt, wenn der Händler zur Nachbesserung nicht bereit gewesen wäre (auf seine Kosten).
Manchmal ist es besser keine allzu persönliche Beziehung zu einem Vertragspartner aufzubauen, wird wie in deinem Fall direkt ausgenutzt...


----------



## Danboo (20. August 2011)

Das ursprünglich gute (unerwünscht kumpelhafte) Geschäftsverhältnis wurde hierbei sicher in die Waagschale gelegt. Ich für meinen Teil werde aufgrund der Vorkommnisse zum einen den betroffenen Händler (Cycle Klein in Hagen) nicht noch einmal konsultieren, geschweige denn weiterempfehlen können, zum anderen mir gut überlegen je wieder ein Scott zu kaufen, zumal Scott sich seine Vertragshändler schon etwas genauer aussuchen sollte.

Nebenbei wurde mir Anfang 2009 bei diesem Händler bereits ein Cube AMS verkauft, bei welchem nach ca. 12 Monaten das Oberrohr auf der Unterseite durch eine fehlerhafte Zugverlegung sehr ausgedünnt (nahezu durchgescheuert) war. Auch dieses Bike war regelmäßig zur Wartung und Instandsetzung. Der Rahmen wurde hier zwar ohne Diskussion getauscht, jedoch ist dieser Fall auf eine mangelhafte Endmontage und Inspektion des Händlers zurückzuführen.


----------



## Scotty83 (20. August 2011)

Na gut ich hatte auch schon einige Problem mit dem Genius.

Aber ich denke bei deiner Liste muss man auch differenzieren.

Speichenbruch und Freilauf sprechen für minderwertigen LRS.
Naja und Fox steht ja auch für die Gabel gerade bzw. Toxoholics.Aber da ging es mir auch so das nach dem Service ein neuer Defekt auftrat aber auch dort wurde kulant nachgebessert.

Aber das bei dir so viele Lager am Rahmen den Dienst eingestellt haben ist schon ungewöhnlich.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand helfen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8640746#post8640746


----------



## sparkfan (20. August 2011)

Ich überlege gerade, das 42er Kettenblatt beim Modell 2011 (10-fach Shimano) durch ein 44er zu ersetzen. Laut Infos hier im Forum sollte es mit dem 10-fach Shimano Antrieb grundsätzlich möglich sein.
Der Abstand zwischen dem 42er Kettenblatt und Umwerfer ist ziemlich knapp. Bevor ich die Investition wage, hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob jemand beim Genius 2011 (10-fach) bereits versucht hat, ein 44er Kettenblatt zu montieren und was das Ergebnis war.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## sparkfan (21. August 2011)

Wie viel Luft pumpt ihr in eure Dämpfer im Vergleich mit den Angaben von Scott?
Laut Tabelle bzw. Setup Tool von Scott müsste ich beim 2011er Modell und 85kg Gewicht 20Bar/14Bar pumpen. In der Praxis erreiche ich erst bei ca. 25Bar/17Bar 25% SAG. Dieser Druck entspricht den Scott-Angaben für 105kg. Übrigens, meine Waage stimmt  Entweder ist die Pumpenanzeige ziemlich daneben oder die Tabelle von Scott.


----------



## martinos (23. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist die standardmäßig verbaute Fox 32 Talas RL


 
sorry, muss nochmal nachfragen, da ich mir unsicher bin. 

Hinten müsste für den Umbau von den Avid-Adaptern auf Shimano XT-Bremsen mit 180er-Scheiben doch dieser Adapter passen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6492/adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s.html

Für vorne gibt es mehrere zur Auswahl, die zudem etwas anders aussehen als der momentane Adapter. Ich vermute dass es dieser sein müsste http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a30705/adapter-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-f180p-p.html wäre aber froh, falls mir jemand sagen könnte, ob das der richtige ist.

Leider steht auf den jetzigen Adaptern außer der Scheibengröße nix drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane racer (31. August 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, das 42er Kettenblatt beim Modell 2011 (10-fach Shimano) durch ein 44er zu ersetzen. Laut Infos hier im Forum sollte es mit dem 10-fach Shimano Antrieb grundsätzlich möglich sein.
> Der Abstand zwischen dem 42er Kettenblatt und Umwerfer ist ziemlich knapp. Bevor ich die Investition wage, hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob jemand beim Genius 2011 (10-fach) bereits versucht hat, ein 44er Kettenblatt zu montieren und was das Ergebnis war.
> Vielen Dank!



Also ich hab ein LT 20, hatte vorher ne SRAM X9 kurbel mit 44er Kettenblatt drauf. Hab jezt wegen probleme mit Pressfit auf Shimano xt umgebaut, auch den Umwerfer. Hab jezt ebenfalls nur noch 42 er Blatt. Kann Dir aber gerne den SRAM Umwerfer verkaufen, mit dem gehts auf jeden Fall.

Gruß

Axel

[email protected]


----------



## mikeymark (31. August 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wie viel Luft pumpt ihr in eure Dämpfer im Vergleich mit den Angaben von Scott?
> Laut Tabelle bzw. Setup Tool von Scott müsste ich beim 2011er Modell und 85kg Gewicht 20Bar/14Bar pumpen. In der Praxis erreiche ich erst bei ca. 25Bar/17Bar 25% SAG. Dieser Druck entspricht den Scott-Angaben für 105kg. Übrigens, meine Waage stimmt  Entweder ist die Pumpenanzeige ziemlich daneben oder die Tabelle von Scott.



Ich hab auch 85kilo (Netto), dazu kommt halt noch Kleidung und Rucksack/Trinkblase (Brutto ca.95-98Kg). Den Dämpfer befülle ich laut den Angaben auf dem Equilizer (85Kg/20Bar/14Bar) und hab dann 30-35% Sag. Passt bei mir so wie es jetzt ist, super. 
Bei der Federgabel ziehe ich vom Körpergewicht 10Kg ab, so kann ich sie dann auch mit 30-35% Sag fahren, auch super, so wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## martinos (3. September 2011)

Ich könnte heulen - und das eine Woche bevor es an den Gardasee geht.


Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass an meinem 2009er 40er Genius die obere Schweißnaht zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr aufgeht. Bin gespannt was der Händler dazu sagt. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen oder Tipps diesbezüglich?


----------



## Scotty83 (4. September 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7224143&postcount=656

Ist ein Materialproblem klarer Garantiefall. Wir sind da wohl nicht die einzigen gewesen. Ich konnte einen Carbon-Rahmen raushandeln.

Ist ärgerlich und wird auch nicht von heute auf morgen behoben sein. Viel Glück.


----------



## martinos (4. September 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7224143&postcount=656
> 
> Ist ein Materialproblem klarer Garantiefall. Wir sind da wohl nicht die einzigen gewesen. Ich konnte einen Carbon-Rahmen raushandeln.
> 
> Ist ärgerlich und wird auch nicht von heute auf morgen behoben sein. Viel Glück.


 
Hab mir jetzt nochmals deine Leidensgeschichte und die analoge Geschichte des anderen Genius-Fahrers (März 2011) zu Gemüte geführt. Ich habe keine Reduzierhülse oder versenkbare Sattelstütze verbaut und der Rahmen ist noch nicht gebrochen, aber der Riss ist sehr deutlich und deckt sich mit dem Riss an deinem Bike. 

Kannst du mir sagen, wie lange die Abwicklung bei dir ca. gedauert hat (Einschicken, Begutachten, Info, Verhandeln, Erhalt neuer Rahmen)? Mein Radhändler ist wohl recht gut mit Scott, deshalb hoffe ich auf nen schnellen und kulanten Ersatz. 

Wie lief das bei dir mit dem Umbau? Musstest du die Kosten dafür übernehmen oder übernimmt das der Händler / Scott. Passen die Komponenten (Gabel, Tretlager) ggf. an einen 2011er-Rahmen?


----------



## Scotty83 (4. September 2011)

Die Abwicklung lief so ab.

Ich hab die Bilder vom Bike an meinen Händler geschickt der hat sich an sich mit Scott in Verbindung gesetzt und hat mir dann gesagt das Scott mir einen Carbon Rahmen auf Kulanz anbietet.
Danach hab ich das Bike eingepackt und zum Händler geschickt. Der hat mir dann alle Komponenten umgebaut.
Du bekommst nur den Rahmen umgebaut aufgerüstet wird da nichts. 
Auch der Dämpfer bleibt der alte.
Dauer ungefähr 3 Wochen bis ich das Bike zurück hatte.Bezahlt hab ich nicht einen cent.


----------



## sparkfan (5. September 2011)

Der Genius 10 hat einen SRAM X0 Umwerfer Direct Mount Bottom Pull. Hab jetzt gesehen, dass es zwei davon gibt: Low und High.
Wird nun beim Genius die Low oder die High Version montiert? Im Handbuch steht nur "E-type, direct mount, down pull" und nichts über Low oder High.

EDIT: Hab gerade gesehen, dass es ein Direct Mount S3 sein muss. Die S1 und S3 Varianten gibt es offenbar nur als Low Mount.


----------



## Heddy01 (5. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir neulich zu einem ziemlich guten Kurs ein Genius 40 - 2011 bei einem Händler am Bodensee bestellt. 

Hier mal zwei Frage an diejenigen die auch nicht beim örtlichen Händler gekauft haben:

- Welche Erfahrungen mit Inspektionen oder Reklamationen habt Ihr. Bringt Ihr das Bike zur Inspektion zu einem Händler vor Ort ?? 

- Kann ich im Garantiefall auch direkt mit Scott Kontakt aufnehmen, oder geht das nur über den Händler bei dem ich gekauft habe. 


Bitte schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen oder Meinungen


----------



## sparkfan (5. September 2011)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> - Kann ich im Garantiefall auch direkt mit Scott Kontakt aufnehmen, oder geht das nur über den Händler bei dem ich gekauft habe.



Ich vermute (!), du musst über den Händler gehen. Auf der Home Page von Scott (FAQ) steht:


> What is the status of my warranty claim?
> Please check on our dealer locator the SCOTT dealer where you claimed the product.


Deswegen nehme ich an, dass du Garantiefälle über den Händler abwickeln musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (5. September 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wie viel Luft pumpt ihr in eure Dämpfer im Vergleich mit den Angaben von Scott?
> Laut Tabelle bzw. Setup Tool von Scott müsste ich beim 2011er Modell und 85kg Gewicht 20Bar/14Bar pumpen. In der Praxis erreiche ich erst bei ca. 25Bar/17Bar 25% SAG. Dieser Druck entspricht den Scott-Angaben für 105kg. Übrigens, meine Waage stimmt  Entweder ist die Pumpenanzeige ziemlich daneben oder die Tabelle von Scott.



ich glaube eher die Tabelle, geht mir laut SAG-Indikator genauso. Fahre aber selber bei knapp über 30% und bin damit zufrieden. Ich wiege mit Zeugs so um die 70kg und Pumpe auch für 80 rein. Nur bei der Gabel (RS Revelation) ist es umgekehrt, die kommt mit weniger Luft gut aus. Ich fahre sie mit 115 Psi und könnte eigentlich noch ein Stück Luft rauslassen. Einer hat mal hier geschrieben, dass die 2011er Dämpfer mit weniger Druck auskommen als die älteren Modelle. Vielleicht hat Scott ja auch einfach nur mit den Zahlen an der Tabelle rumgespielt

Gibt es noch andere Erfahrungen?

Und noch mehr Fragen:
Wurde bei euch das Kabel zum Dämpfer so montiert, dass es zwischen Rahmen und dem Kabel für das Schaltwerk eingeklemmt ist und so am Dämpfer etwas komisch wegkniggt? Wenn das so eher uncool ist, muss ich das wohl umhengen...
Und ein bisschen kann man auf dem Bild erahnen, dass der Dämpfer nicht ganz einfährt. Ist das so noch OK oder schon eher kriminell? Sry hab leider mit dem Ding noch nicht so viel Erfahrung und will eigentlich noch über die Saison kommen...







Danke für alle helfenden Infos!
Gruß


----------



## martinos (5. September 2011)

kurzer Zwischenstand: habe mein Genius heute zum Händler gebracht - der hat es kurz angeschaut und dann gemeint, dass das ganz klar ein Garantiefall wäre und ich mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen machen müsste. Somit dürfte in Kürze wohl ein neuer Rahmen kommen.

Das geilste war, dass er mir für die Zeit, bis der neue Rahmen da ist ein Genius 40 2011 überlassen hat (und das absolut kostenfrei), das als Testrad vom Händler genutzt wird - somit steht dem Gardaseeurlaub nichts im Wege! Manchmal lohnt es sich halt doch, beim Händler zu kaufen


----------



## sparkfan (5. September 2011)

@much175: in dem Fall sind wir bzgl. Gabel und Dämpfer ziemlich einer Meinung.



much175 schrieb:


> Einer hat mal hier geschrieben, dass die 2011er Dämpfer mit weniger Druck auskommen als die älteren Modelle. Vielleicht hat Scott ja auch einfach nur mit den Zahlen an der Tabelle rumgespielt



Und das auch nur im Bereich von ca. 15% 



much175 schrieb:


> Wurde bei euch das Kabel zum Dämpfer so montiert, dass es zwischen Rahmen und dem Kabel für das Schaltwerk eingeklemmt ist und so am Dämpfer etwas komisch wegkniggt?



Ich würde sagen, dein Remote Kabel ist "ein Kabel" zu nah am Rahmen  Sollte zwischen dem Kabel fürs Schaltwerk und der Bremsleitung sein.




much175 schrieb:


> Und ein bisschen kann man auf dem Bild erahnen, dass der Dämpfer nicht ganz einfährt.



Wenn ich es auf dem Foto richtig sehe, dann ist es höchsten 1mm. Könnte mich aber auch täuschen. Dieses Problem, allerdings ging es um ca. 5mm (???), wurde bereits hier beschrieben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat entweder ein Dämpferservice das Problem gelöst oder der Dämpfer wurde auf Garantie repariert/getauscht. Müsstest halt suchen, find's jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## sparkfan (7. September 2011)

Weiss jemand, ob man den Umwerfer (Shimano E-Type und/oder SRAM Direct Mount) beim Genius in der Höhe verstellen kann? Für ein paar Praxisberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## internetti (8. September 2011)

Nein das geht eben nicht, es ist ja ein direct mount. Du kannst den Shimano ein klein wenig drehen, damit ändert sich auch etwas die Höhe.
Hatte das Problem bei meinem selbst aufgebauten Rad auch, zum Glück geht es jetzt, nur extreme Schaltkombinationen schleifen noch etwas.
Blöd ist eben auch, das man dazu jedes Mal die Kurbel ausbauen muss.
Die info betreffs des zu verwendenden Umwerfers fand ich ebenso mangelhaft. Vor allem, dass man beim e-type das Blech zunächst abschrauben muss. Darauf muss man erst einmal kommen, dass das dann der Richtige ist.

Betreffs der Dämpfer: Wie viele Millimeter Herausstand im Nullbelastungszustand spiegeln die Toleranzgrenze wieder?????? Mein eines Genius fährt jetzt auch nicht mehr richtig ein!!!!!!!


----------



## sessantanove (8. September 2011)

Kurze Frag hat jemand schon ne Clavicula MTB am Genius verbaut??? Was müsste ich beachten wenn ich das auch machen möchte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2011)

@internetti: vielen Dank für die detaillierten Infos. Ich habe gehofft, dass die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer etwas "Spiel" hat, so dass der Umwerfer ein paar mm in der Höhe bewegt werden kann. Dann hätte ich versuchsweise ein 44er KB mit dem 10-fach Shimano Umwerfer montiert. Wenn der Umwerfer in der Höhe gar nicht verstellbar ist, dann hat das 44er KB bestimmt keinen Platz. Hab's nachgemessen. Dann müsste ich halt einen SRAM Umwerfer nehmen.
Wg. Dämpfer kann ich leider nicht weiter helfen. Es gibt ein paar Beiträge hier im Forum zu dem Thema. Falls du noch Garantie hast, kannst du ein Email an DT Swiss schicken und für den Fall der Fälle das Problem auf Garantie beheben lassen.


----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2011)

sessantanove schrieb:


> Kurze Frag hat jemand schon ne Clavicula MTB am Genius verbaut??? Was müsste ich beachten wenn ich das auch machen möchte??



Frag mal den User alter-sack.
Oder lies diesen Thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368868


----------



## internetti (8. September 2011)

Bin gerade nochmals in den Keller gedackelt und habe gesehen, dass der Dämpfer bei beiden Rädern ca. 5mm im Ruhezustand heraussteht. Funktionieren tun beide aber an sich einwandfrei.

Betreffs UMWERFER: er wird ja mit 2 Schrauben befstigt. An dem Umwerfer ist das eine so ein angedeutetes Langloch. Jedoch trotz festem Anziehen hat sich der Umwerfer bei mir wieder verschoben und dies leichte Schleifen bei den Extremschaltungen stellte sich ein. Von den beiden Varianten des e-type habe ich jetzt gelesen. Das wusste wohl vor einem Jahr nicht einmal der Händler. Das würde das Problem dann auch bei mir erklären. An dem anderen Rad ist ein XTR und der schaltet in alle Gänge mit schleiffrei laufender Kette.


----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Von den beiden Varianten des e-type habe ich jetzt gelesen.



Welche "beide Varianten" meinst du?



internetti schrieb:


> Das würde das Problem dann auch bei mir erklären. An dem anderen Rad ist ein XTR und der schaltet in alle Gänge mit schleiffrei laufender Kette.



9-fach oder 10-fach XTR?
Welchen Umwerfer hast du am "schleifenden" Genius?


----------



## internetti (8. September 2011)

Ich las, dass es eine low und eine high version gibt.

An dem "schleifenden" Genius 40 v 2010 ist ein Shimano XT direct mount verbaut, allerdings habe ich den gebraucht gekauft.
An dem Genius 10 ist 9 fach verbaut. Ist ein 2009er Modell.


----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ich las, dass es eine low und eine high version gibt.



Das gilt m.W. nur für SRAM. Für Genius brauchst du ein Direct Mount S3 und diese gibt es nur als Low Clamp (oder Mount). Das habe ich vor ein paar Tagen nach ein paar Recherchen im SRAM Sortiment selber rausgefunden. S. mein Post hier im Thread vor ein paar Tagen.

Den Shimano E-Type habe ich bis jetzt nur in einer Version gefunden.



internetti schrieb:


> An dem "schleifenden" Genius 40 v 2010 ist ein Shimano XT direct mount verbaut, allerdings habe ich den gebraucht gekauft.



Ich dachte, Shimano Direct Mount gibt es erst seit Modellreihe 2011 oder 2012. Wenn ich die technischen Dokus von Shimano lese, dann wird der Direct Mount anders befestigt als der E-Type ohne Platte. Der Direct Mount hat nur eine Schraube und kann um 4mm in der Höhe verstellt werden.


----------



## internetti (8. September 2011)

Das wäre ja dann wieder ganz anders.
Ich habe damals nur den e-type als direct mount gefunden. Er ist nach Abschrauben der Platte aber identisch mit dem, was an meinem 2009er Genius 10 original verbaut war.
Aber es war zugegebenermassen wirklich zum "Haareraufen" dort das Richtige zu finden. Da alle Händler ebenso schwammen, habe ich schliesslich das gebrauchte Teil gekauft. Wenns nicht passt, wars wenigstens nicht so teuer.
Im owners Manual steht nur e-type, direct mount down pull


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. September 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob man den Umwerfer (Shimano E-Type und/oder SRAM Direct Mount) beim Genius in der Höhe verstellen kann? Für ein paar Praxisberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Nein. Wurde von mir auch schon bemängelt und habe schon 2 Händler gefragt. Ein paar mm höher wäre bei mir sinnig gewesen, damit ich mehr Gänge ohne "schleifen" auf der mittleren Scheibe rein bekomme.


----------



## internetti (8. September 2011)

Ja so ist es bei mir auch. Hast Du das Bike auch selbst aufgebaut.
2/1 geht nach wie vor nur mit Schleifen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. September 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ja so ist es bei mir auch. Hast Du das Bike auch selbst aufgebaut.
> 2/1 geht nach wie vor nur mit Schleifen.


Ich habs von einem Händler aufbauen lassen schraube aber selber ein bisserl herum, weil mir der Händler auf Dauer zu teuer ist und ich den deshalb an die Teile ran lasse, für die ich keine Werkzeuge habe oder die ich nicht behirne. ... die Montage des Umwerfers habe ich nicht behirnt, hab schon alles abgeschraubt, fest gestellt, dass man da nix verstellen kann, wieder angeschraubt, Händler 1 gefragt, dem nicht ganz geglaubt, obwohl er meine Erkenntnis bestätigt hat (ich vertraue dem aber nicht mehr), Händler 2 befragt, wieder meine Erkenntnis bestätigt und jetzt werd ich's wohl glauben müssen. Ist mir aber inzwischen eh egal, weil ich weiss, dass ich mich so schnell als finanziell möglich von dem Teil trennen werde. Mein Fazit: Es gibt auch andere Kriterien als Abfahrtsperformance und in meinem Anschaffungstest war das Genius den anderen Rädern nur in der Abwärtsbewegung auf Flowtrails überlegen.

Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für ein Simplon LEXX entschieden, das jetzt meine Freundin fährt, habe mich von einem Freund dann zu einer 2. Testfahrt mit dem Genius überreden lassen und da sind wir nur Flowtrail runter geheizt. Wenn ich das LEXX mit dem Genius vergleich, war das Genius nur auf Flowtrails dem LEXX überlegen. Bergauf ist das Simplon um einiges besser gewesen und in der Spitzkehre auch. Kurz gesagt: Ich habe mich von den Flowtraileigenschaften des Genius blenden lassen und bereue es sehr. Allein die Dämpferdefekte lassen mich sehr an meiner Entscheidung zweifeln. ... das Wegfallen von Gängen wäre ja akzeptabel gewesen, wobei bei der Preisliga das auch nicht sein dürfte und in meinem Fall fehlts um ca. 3 mm bis zur Ausbuchtung am 2009-er XT Umwerfer und das kann man, laut Händler, auch nicht ändern. ... und somit schleifts auf der mittleren Scheibe in den niedrigen und hohen Gängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ich habe damals nur den e-type als direct mount gefunden. Er ist nach Abschrauben der Platte aber identisch mit dem, was an meinem 2009er Genius 10 original verbaut war.



Den E-Type gibt es mit und ohne Blech. Mit "nur eine Variante" meinte ich das fehlende "Low" oder "High" in der Bezeichnung.
Bis auf das Blech sind beide haargenau gleich.

SRAM Direct Mount S3 ist bzgl. Montage am Genius das gleiche wie Shimano E-Type ohne Blech.

Shimano Direct Mount (aktuelles Modell) ist nun wieder was anderes und passt m.E. nicht am Genius.




internetti schrieb:


> Im owners Manual steht nur e-type, direct mount down pull



Ich habe diese Zeile so interpretiert: Shimano E-Type ODER Sram Direct Mount Down Pull.


----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> 2/1 geht nach wie vor nur mit Schleifen.



Diese Kombi schleift bei mir auch minimal. Da ich aber 10-fach fahre, dachte ich dass es nicht anders geht. Der 10-fach Umwerfer ist schlussendlich schmaler als der 9-fach Umwerfer.
Ich müsste meinen Umwerfer genauer anschauen, war bis jetzt aber davon überzeugt, dass der Umwerfer nicht mehr so gut hochschalten würde, wenn's anders eingestellt wäre. Ich muss die Einstellung vielleicht genauer anschauen. Ändern werde ich jedoch nichts.  Ich bin mit der Schaltperformance sehr zufrieden. Mich stört das minimale Schleifen nicht im geringsten, da ich die Kombination 2/1 nicht fahre. Da habe ich schon längst auf das kleinste KB gewechselt.


----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2011)

Ich muss meine Aussage korrigieren. Hab jetzt nachgeschaut und bei mir schleift nur die Kombination gross-gross. Allerdings nicht am Leitblech sondern am obersten schwarzen Plastikteil mit den zwei Anschlagschrauben. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich ein 36er Ritzel habe. Mit einem 32er Ritzel sieht es vielleicht anders aus


----------



## trail-biker (15. September 2011)

Hallo Geniusgemeinde
Fahre seit Februar 2011 ein Genius50 aus 2009 das ich neu
erworben habe. Laufräder habe ich gegen XT Systemlaufräder,
die ich noch hatte getauscht.Kurbel gegen SLX die auch noch 
in meinem Fundus war getauscht. Gerade Sattelstütze montiert.
Ich muss wirklich sagen das Bike Läuft super, fahre vorallem Trails (Pfalz,Fränkische Schweiz ,Taunus).Genial finde ich auch den Tractioncontrolhebel den man schnell zu benutzen lernt. 
Nun eine Frage an alle,mit dem Tractioncontrolhebel ändert sich die Geometrie von Lockout zu Tractionmode zu Fullmode.
Bilde mir ein das bis vor ein paar Wochen der Dämpfer, beim
Schalten des Lockout vollständig eingefahren ist und die 
Geometrieänderung zu spüren war.
Ist dem wirklich so oder bilde ich mir das ein.


----------



## sparkfan (15. September 2011)

trail-biker schrieb:


> Genial finde ich auch den Tractioncontrolhebel den man schnell zu benutzen lernt.



Ich auch 



trail-biker schrieb:


> Nun eine Frage an alle,mit dem Tractioncontrolhebel ändert sich die Geometrie von Lockout zu Tractionmode zu Fullmode.
> Bilde mir ein das bis vor ein paar Wochen der Dämpfer, beim Schalten des Lockout vollständig eingefahren ist und die Geometrieänderung zu spüren war.
> Ist dem wirklich so oder bilde ich mir das ein.



Dem ist so. Oder ich bilde es mir auch ein 
Ich spüre die Geometrieänderung vor allem beim Schalten vom Lockout in den Traction Mode. Das sollte aber auch so sein, wenn ich die Videos von Scott richtig in Erinnerung habe. Leider finde ich die Links dazu nicht mehr. Wenn du aber auf youtube nach Scott Genius suchst, wirst sie bestimmt finden.
Ob der Dämpfer in Lockout Modus während der Fahrt (d.h. unter Last) wirklich vollständig eingefahren ist, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyOw3lFixl4"]SCOTT Genius Traction Control      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TobiFR (16. September 2011)

tag

hab letztes Wochenende die Erfahrung gemacht das mein Genius 60 BJ 2010 durchaus Bikepark tauglich ist.
Hab das Bike in Albstadt mal richtig rangenommen und bin mal die strecken gefahren, muss sagen es steckt die Strecken soweit super weg keine Schäden und nichts.
aber die hohen Drops hab ich meinem Bike dann doch nicht angetan  

lg


----------



## Eklk (18. September 2011)

Gestern sind wir so einen Singletrail (50 cm breiten) mit grossen Steinen  1200 HM raufgefahren.
Auf meinen Genius 40 (Talas 100-150)musste ich mit meinen Arnem und Oberkörper sehr viel arbeiten 
das ich in der Spur geblieben bin und die Balance zu halten.
Mein Kumpel fährt einen Specialized ENDURO und weil er gleich gross ist haben wir die Bikes für 10 min getauscht.
Ich setze mich auf sein Bike und merke gleich das sein Lenker breiter ist 4 cm und das ich im Bike drin sitze und nicht auf dem Bike. Und dan fahre ich los!
Ich konte es kaum glauben, das sein 1.3kg schwereres Bike sich  bregauf besser biket als meins !  Ich muste mit meinen Armen und oberkörper überhaupt nicht arbeiten.
Ich fuhr über grosse Steine und lag immer genau auf der mitte des Trail und das mit leichtigkeit !!!
Warum das so ist weiss ich noch nicht hab mir die Geometrie von Spec und Genius angesehen und....


----------



## CubePhil (22. September 2011)

Hallo Genius Gemeinde ich hoffe ich binn hier mit meiner Frage genau richtig.
 Un zwar wollte ich mir ein Genius zulegen !
Ich hab jetzt zwei Angebote vorliehen und ich weiss nicht 
welche jetzt das besser ist bzw ob sich da groß was geändert hat !
Und zwar einmal das
*Genius 30 2010* 

*Rahmen* Scott Genius  Carbon Mainframe / HMF net / IMP4 technology / Alloy 6061 DB swingarm /  with replaceable hanger / sealed aircraft / bearings 

*Gabel* Fox 32 Talas RL  / lockout & reb. A. / 3 Travel position / 110-130-150mm travel

*Dämpfer* Scott Equalizer 2 / 3 Modus / Lockout-Traction-Full travel / Ball joints / dual reb. Adj.

*Steuersatz *Ritchey Pro 1 1/" / semi integrated 44/50mm

*Schaltwerk* Shimano XT RD-M772 SGS / Shadow Type / 27 Speed

*Umwerfer* Shimano SLX FD-M660E-Type direct mount

*Schalthebel* Shimano SLX SL-M660 / Rapidfire plus / 2 way release / w/gear indicator  /

*Bremse vorn* Avid Elixir R 185mm Rotor

*Bremse hinten *Avid Elixir R 185mm Rotor

*Kurbelsatz *Shimano SLX FC-M660 / hollowtech 2 / 44Ax32Ax22 T

*Innenlager* Shimano Cartridge / shell 73mm&E DM

*Lenker* Scott Pilot 22 Pro / 2014 Alloy  / 22mm rise / OS / 660mm / Scott lockon grips

*Vorbau* Scott MC pro / 4 bolt Clamp / OS / 1-1/" / 6° angle

*Pedale* Shimano PD-M520 / Clipless pedal

*Sattelstütze* Scott RC 03-60 / 34.9mm

*Sattel* Scott Genius / CRMO rails

*Nabe vorn* DT Swiss XR35 Disc IT / RWS QR

*Nabe hinten* DT Swiss XR35 Disc IT / RWS QR

*Kette* Shimano CN-HG53

*Kassette *SRAM PG-980 / 11-32 T / alloy spider

*Speichen* DT Swiss Champion Black 1.8mm

*Felgen* DT Swiss XR35 Disc / 32H / Black

*Reifen vorn* Schwalbe Nobby Nic / 26 x 2.25 / 67 EPI Kevlar Bead / Evolution / triple compound

*Reifen hinten *Schwalbe Nobby Nic / 26 x 2.25 / 67 EPI Kevlar Bead / Evolution / triple compound

*Extras *Scott Twinloc Remote Lever / front &  / rear lockout activate by one lever

*Kettenblätter *44x32x22

*Gewicht *12,2 kg

oder doch lieber das 

*Genius 40 2011*

*Rahmen* Genius Alloy 6061 Custom Buttedhydroformed monocoque tubes withreplaceable hanger / sealed aircraft bearings150mm rear travel

*Gabel *Fox 32 Talas RL / Lockout / Rebound adjustable2 Travel position / 150 - 120mm travel

*Dämpfer* Scott Equalizer 23 modes: Lockout - Traction Controll - All TravelSag indicator / Dual rebound adjustable

*Steuersatz* Ritchey Pro 1 1/8"semi integrated 44/50mm

*Vorbau *Scott MC Pro / 4 BoltOversize 31.8mm 1 1/8" / 6° angle

*Lenker* Scott Pilot 20 Pro / 2014 Alloy20mm rise / 660mm

*Lenkergriffe *Scott Lockon grips

*Schaltwerk *Shimano XT / RD-M773 SGSShadow Type / 30 Speed

*Umwerfer* Shimano SLX / FD-M660-10 E-Typedirect mount

*Schalthebel* Shimano SLX / SL-M660-10 / Rapidfire plus2 way release with gear indicator

*Bremse vorn *Avid Elixir 5185 mm Rotor

*Bremse hinten *Avid Elixir 5185 mm Rotor

*Kurbelsatz *Shimano XT / FC-M770-10 Hollowtech 2

*Kettenblätter* 42A x 32A x 24A T

*Innenlager* Shimano Cartridge / shell 73mm&E DM

*Kette *Shimano CN-HG74

*Kassette *Shimano SLX CS-HG81-10 / 11-36 T

*Nabe vorn* Scott Disc Pro IT

*Nabe hinten *DT Swiss 370 Disc IT

*Felgen *DT Swiss 465d / 32H

*Speichen* DT Swiss Champion Black 1.8mm

*Reifen vorn* Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVOScott Custom 26 x 2.35 / 67EPI Kevlar BeadTubeless ready / Pace Star compound

*Reifen hinten* Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVOScott Custom 26 x 2.35 / 67EPI Kevlar BeadTubeless ready / Pace Star compound

*Sattel* Selle Italy Scott Custom / FEC rails

*Sattelstütze* Scott RC 03-60 / 34.9mm

*Pedale *Shimano PD-M520 / Clipless pedal

*Extras *Scott Twinloc Remote LeverFront & Rear Lockout activate by one leverTravel adjustable: Lockout - 95 - 150m

*Rahmenmaterial *Aluminium

*Gewicht* 12.60 kg

also preislich sind sie gleich! Meine Frage ist jetzt hat sich da was bei der Geometrie großartig geändert denn ich binn ja nur das 2011 Probegefahren nicht das 2010 und welche würde ihr mir empfehlen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen .
Thx als mal im Vorraus 
Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (22. September 2011)

So viel ich weiss haben die 2010er und 2011er Modelle die gleiche Geometrie bzw. den gleichen Rahmen. Ebenfalls wurde der Dämpfer 2011 leicht modifiziert, so dass er weniger Druck braucht. Wenn ich jedoch die Angaben von Scott mit dem für mich erforderlichen Druck vergleiche, dann zweifle ich stark dran.
Sonst sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem Genius 30 2010 und dem Genius 40 2011 aus meiner Sicht eher Geschmackssache.

EDIT: Natürlich ist der Rahmen nur beim gleichen Modell (Carbon oder Alu) unverändert geblieben. Das Genius 30 ist materialbedingt am Steuer- und Oberrohr ein paar mm "grösser" als das Genius 40. Ich behaupte jedoch, diesen Unterschied merkt man kaum in der Praxis bzw. beim Fahren.


----------



## mtblukas (22. September 2011)

Wenn du Carbon willst nimm das 30er wenn du Alu willst nimm das 40er. Wobei ich das 40er nehmen würde (ich habs ja ) weil ich sonst immer Angst hätte das Carbon zu beschädigen da ich auch eher "härtere"  Sachen wie Bikepark fahre.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Zustand der Räder aus? neu?


----------



## CubePhil (22. September 2011)

Ja die sind beide Neu ! Ok ich wollte auch eher was härtere fahren Alpentour etc . Thx für die  schnellen antworten !
Gruß Phil


----------



## mtblukas (22. September 2011)

Dann must du entscheiden ob Carbon oder Alu...Ich würde Alu nehmen schon alleine vom aussehen her.


----------



## martinos (22. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

kurze Info zu meinem Rahmenproblem. 

Habe meinen Rahmen über den Händler anstandslos gegen einen fabrikneuen Genius-Rahmen getauscht bekommen. Der neue Rahmen war nach knapp einer Woche da.

Ich hab drauf spekuliert, dass ich vielleicht einen 2011er-Rahmen kriege, aber bei Scott gab es wohl noch 2009er-Rahmen, weshalb ich somit genau den gleichen Rahmen gekriegt habe wie zuvor. Wurde vom Händler alles umgebaut, ich hab einzig 30 EURO als Pauschale für die neu eingezogenen Züge bezahlt.

Zusätzlich hatte ich wie berichtet für die Übergangszeit und somit für den Gardasee-Urlaub ein 2011er-Genius kostenfrei überlassen bekommen, welches trotz diverser Gebrauchsspuren (ist am Gardasee nicht vermeidbar), einer zu entlüftenden Vorderbremse und abgefahrenen hinteren Bremsbelägen und klemmendem Kolben nix gekostet hat. Bin somit top zufrieden mit dem Austausch!!!


----------



## much175 (22. September 2011)

na herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (22. September 2011)

Das nenne ich mal ein Service


----------



## Langenfelder (23. September 2011)

ich würd das 30er nehmen ( fahr ich selbst aus 2009 ) und mit dem Rahmen gab`s auch keine Probleme.


----------



## alias_maya (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand ob Ende 2012 ein neues Genius kommt ?
Nach dem Genius LT 2010 und dem Sparc 2011 würde ich darauf spekulieren... 

lg,


----------



## matzescott (2. Oktober 2011)

ich glaum es gebt ne ein neues Downhill Bike kommt fürs Gambler kommt
des gibts ja auch schon ewig gibt

des aktuelle Genius gibts ha erst seid 3 Jahren gibts


----------



## mikeymark (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab zwar das LT Model, aber ich setzt jetzt trotzdem mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Oktober 2011)

ja sauber, Kettenführung und den fetten Albert, feht ................
die versenkbare Sattelstützte. 
Ist aber bald Weihnachten


----------



## mikeymark (2. Oktober 2011)

Danke 

Nach den ersten großen touren im Originalzustand, sah ich einen breiteren Lenker bei dem bike ebenso als Pflicht, wie Bash und schaltbare KeFü. Fährt sich so gleich viel besser  
Es folgten noch ein Paar Reset Escape Pedale, und zu Weihnachten vielleicht noch andere Bremsen oder eine Variostütze.

Allerdings weiß ich bei der Variostütze nicht welche ich nehmen soll 
Einerseits hätte ich gerne die RS Reverb, andererseits lieber die KindShock (beide mit Remotehebel). Die RS funktioniert schön soft, die KS benötigt eine höhere Losbrechkraft. 
Dann denk ich mir immer wieder, das wenn im dümmsten Fall mal die Leitung abreist, geht die RS nicht mehr hoch. Ganz im Gegensatz zu KS, da holst du dir einen Knüppel aus dem Wald und drückst auf dem Auslöser.  
Naja, mal shen welche es am Ende wird  .


----------



## GuidoM (3. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen Räder wurden doch auf der Eurobike vorgestellt und sind seit dem auf der Homepage.
Beim Genius hat sich nicht viel geändert. Eine neue Gabel (RS) und die Bremsen sind jetzt von Shimano.


----------



## sessantanove (4. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand eine Adresse wo man günstig einen Genius 10 Rahmen von 2012 kaufen kann????


----------



## Wastelino (4. Oktober 2011)

Probiere es mal bei NEON-Radsport - sehr kompetent, nett und immer um einen guten Preis bemüht (Möglichkeit von Preis-Alarm und Bestpreis).

http://www.neon-radsport.de/produktdetails.php?kid=8968&wgid=48&uwgid=335


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt ist es bei mir auch so weit.......

Die Kolbenstange steht im unbelasteten Zustand ca. 15mm raus, wenn ich mich dann noch drauf setze ist der SAG einfach zuviel.

Kann ich den Dämpfer eigentlich direkt einschicken ohne Händler und mit Kopie der Rechnung?
Hoffe das das dann etwas schneller geht


----------



## Wastelino (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn auch nicht der reguläre Weg - nach Absprache mit DT sollte das gehen (war zumindest bei mir so).


----------



## eHarzer (7. Oktober 2011)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar das LT Model, aber ich setzt jetzt trotzdem mal ein Bild rein.





 das Bike hat was


----------



## mikeymark (7. Oktober 2011)

Besten Dank Elitespecie


----------



## mtblukas (7. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand ob das Genisu eine offiziele Bikeparkfreigabe hat oder ist darüber nichts bekannt?


----------



## mikeymark (7. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung.
Aber da mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen, denn bevor das Material an seine Belastungsgrenzen kommt, hab ich mir schon längst alle Knochen gebrochen  .

Ich war mit meinem LT schon im bikepark gewesen,  aber diese bestehen auch aus mehr als einer DH-Strecke für Vollprofis. 
Meistens bin ich auf den einfacheren Strecken unterwegs um gescheit an meiner Fahrtechnik zu Arbeiten und um diese zu verbessern.
Und ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mehr Hochalpine Abfahrten die knackiger und materialvernichtender sind als manche Parkstrecken.
Ich denke mal das ist alles eine Frage der Ansicht (oder eine Ermessensfrage).



könni schrieb:


> Das LT ist soll kein FR oder DH bike sein. das bedeutet aber nicht, das es nicht im Park eingesetzt werden kann. Die Aussage wurde von Scott auf einer Schulung für die LT Modelle gemach. Der Rahmen soll die strengen FR-Norm der EFBe erfüllen. Der Rahmen wurde insbesondere im Steuerkopf und Tretlagerbereich gegenüber dem Ransom deutlich verstärkt.
> gruß könni


----------



## mtblukas (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte schreiben sollen was für ein Bike ich habe: Scott Genius 40 2011 also kein LT. Wie siehts da aus?


----------



## mikeymark (7. Oktober 2011)

Tut mir leid, da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Eklk (13. Oktober 2011)

Seit so 2 Monaten habne ich spiel beim aufheben an der SattelstÅ±tte bemerkt.
Jetzt hab ich den EQ auseinandergenommen. 
Die bÃ¼chsen im EQ sind Schwimmend gelagert Morgen werde ich mir neue AluBuchsen machen, das die 3 jahre alten  0.2 oben und unten 0.3 mm Luft-Spiel haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sofajazz (16. Oktober 2011)

Eklk schrieb:


> Seit so 2 Monaten habne ich spiel beim aufheben an der SattelstÅ±tte bemerkt.
> Jetzt hab ich den EQ auseinandergenommen.
> Die bÃ¼chsen im EQ sind Schwimmend gelagert Morgen werde ich mir neue AluBuchsen machen, das die 3 jahre alten  0.2 oben und unten 0.3 mm Luft-Spiel haben.



Hab hier das gleiche Problem. Gibts diese Buchsen irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eine Mail Adresse von Scott? Ich hab auf der HP nix gefunden !!


----------



## Vincy (16. Oktober 2011)

*SCOTT Sports AG*

*Niederlassung Deutschland*

*Gutenbergstrasse 27*

*85748 Garching-Hochbrück*

*Germany*

*Tel: 0049 (0)89 8987836 - 0*

*Fax: 0049 (0)89 8987836 - 50*

[email protected] 

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/distributors


----------



## dib (16. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Mail Adresse von Scott? Ich hab auf der HP nix gefunden !!



Müsste gehen.

[email protected]
edith ... zu spät!


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja gut Danke


----------



## Eklk (16. Oktober 2011)

sofajazz schrieb:


> Hab hier das gleiche Problem. Gibts diese Buchsen irgendwo zu kaufen?



Das würde mich auch interisieren.  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (17. Oktober 2011)

Andre Frage, gibt es hier Leute, die hydraulische Sattelstützen mit Spacern fahren? Laut Scott sind Spacer ja unerwünscht...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Zeug?


----------



## matzescott (17. Oktober 2011)

Ein bekannter von mir fährt in seinem Genius 40 die Rock Shox Reverb und is ziemlich zufrieden


----------



## 1975volker (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

ich wollte mal fragen was ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Brauche ich bei 186 einen L oder XL Rahmen.

Ich fahre etwas längere Kurbeln nämlich 180er. Ich habe das Gefühl ich liege so zwischen den Grössen. 

Was fahrt ihr für Grössen?


----------



## much175 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab bei ca. 185cm die L. Die Geometrie ist schon ziemlich gestreckt. (Trotz des großen Federwegs ist es wirklich mehr ein Tourer, merkst du, wenn du dann mal auf einem richtigen AM gesessen hast )
Und Abwärts könnte manchmal der Vorbau sogar noch ein wenig kürzer sein... Aber Allem in Allem fühl ich mich auf dem Radl so pudelwohl!


----------



## internetti (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde denken, dass Dir da die XL besser taugt.


----------



## Sarrois (18. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen was ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Brauche ich bei 186 einen L oder XL Rahmen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin 1,82m und fahre M und bin auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,81 ein L. Das M hat bei mir Schmerzen in den Knien verursacht.


----------



## internetti (18. Oktober 2011)

Kommt natürlich neben der Körpergrösse insbesondere auf die Schrittlänge an.


----------



## Sarrois (18. Oktober 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich neben der Körpergrösse insbesondere auf die Schrittlänge an.


 
Schrittlänge 83cm.
Bin beide gefahren, L war auch in Ordnung,
aber M geht viel besser um enge Spitzkehren


----------



## asmyraii (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin bei 1,80m und einer Schrittlänge von 82 cm, mit M gut bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (18. Oktober 2011)

Meine Schrittlänge ist 87. Ich fahr aber eine längere Kurbel, wie gesagt 180mm Kurbel und ziemlich flache Pedale.

Ich denke letztendlich ist es ein abwägen. Bisher habe ich immer kleinere Rahmen gefahren, weil ich den Radstand klein haben wollte. 

Beim Genius hoffe ich nur, dass die Position nicht zu weit hinten ist, wenn ich die Sattelstütze weiter rausfahren würde. 

Aber nach all dem was ich gelesen habe, wird es wohl ein L werden. 

Vielen Dank, für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Gruss Volker


----------



## Sarrois (18. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Meine Schrittlänge ist 87. Ich fahr aber eine längere Kurbel, wie gesagt 180mm Kurbel und ziemlich flache Pedale.
> 
> Ich denke letztendlich ist es ein abwägen. Bisher habe ich immer kleinere Rahmen gefahren, weil ich den Radstand klein haben wollte.
> 
> ...


 
Beim Genius hockst Du schon extrem weit hinten,
das wirst Du merken, wenn Du bei ner Abfahrt aufstehst,
oder die Sattelstütze absenkst


----------



## matzescott (18. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen was ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Brauche ich bei 186 einen L oder XL Rahmen.
> 
> ...




Hi ich fahr ein L bei 175cm und 85cm Schritt aber mit Standartkurbeln 175mm

ich würd mich der Meinung von internetti anschliessen dass dir ein XL besser passen würde


----------



## Wastelino (20. Oktober 2011)

Um noch einmal auf das Thema der Buchsen zu kommen:

http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=233

Mit â¬ 12,90 sogar recht gÃ¼nstig - dafÃ¼r kracht's bei den Versandkosten (â¬ 7,50).


Am besten gleich noch neue Gelenklager dazu bestellen:

http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=159


----------



## Chuck88 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Genius Gemeinde,
Ich bin neu hier und verfolge schon lang diesen Genius Thread. 
Ich habe vor mir ein Genius 30 zu kaufen. War schon kurz davor mir das 2012 Model zu bestellen, habe heute aber allerdings bei einem Bikegrosshandel (Bikemax) das Genius 30 Baujahr 2011 gesehen für 2800. Der Händler ist kein richtiger Scott Händler und hat auch keinen guten Ruf die Leute da haben auch keine Ahnung sind so in etwa wie die Verkäufer  im Mediamarkt 
Der Preis is allerdings sehr interessant das 2012 Model kostet Liste ja 3599
Ich habe zwei Orte weiter einen guten Scott Händler der mir aber nur das 2012 anbieten kann. 
Meine Frage ist ob es unterschiede zwischen 2011er Model und dem 2012er gibt außer das Design. 
Ich lege auf Service eigentlichen großen Wert und habe bei der Kompetenz des großen Händer meine bedenken und wie gesagt er hat keinen guten Ruf was das angeht. 
Was meint ihr, er 2011 Model für einen Top Preis aber dafür kein guter Händler oder 2012er beim guten Scott Händler meines Vertrauens mit guten Service kaufen. Kriege das 2012er bestimmt auch etwas unter Liste aber halt nicht so günstig. 
Optisch spricht mich das 2012 mehr an so am Rande


----------



## AGE73 (26. Oktober 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Andre Frage, gibt es hier Leute, die hydraulische Sattelstützen mit Spacern fahren? Laut Scott sind Spacer ja unerwünscht...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Zeug?



Hi, 
Ich fahre die KS 950i mit FB, inclusive Spacer (Carbonmontagepaste) von 31.6 auf 34.9 klappt bestens. Bin grade am Gardasee und vor 2 Tagen die Tremalzo Tour gefahren, endlich steil bergab ohne dieses Überschlagsgefühl und ständiges schlagen des Sattel in den Hintern ;-) 
Nur hängt die Stütze manchmal beim Hochfahren, deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle auf das 2012 Model warten, dort ist es wohl behoben.
Hoffe konnte bei Deiner Entscheidung helfen...


----------



## AGE73 (26. Oktober 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Andre Frage, gibt es hier Leute, die hydraulische Sattelstützen mit Spacern fahren? Laut Scott sind Spacer ja unerwünscht...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Zeug?



Hi, 
Ich fahre die KS 950i mit FB, inclusive Spacer (Carbonmontagepaste) von 31.6 auf 34.9 klappt bestens. Bin grade am Gardasee und vor 2 Tagen die Tremalzo Tour gefahren, endlich steil bergab ohne dieses Überschlagsgefühl und ständiges schlagen des Sattel in den Hintern ;-) 
Nur hängt die Stütze manchmal beim Hochfahren, deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle auf das 2012 Model warten, dort ist es wohl behoben.
Hoffe konnte bei der Entscheidung helfen...


----------



## much175 (27. Oktober 2011)

cool Danke, hat dein Händler das Rad schon mal so gesehen? Nicht, dass der dann einfach feststellt, dass die Garantie deswegen erlischt^^

Wie lange fährst du schon mit der Stütze?


----------



## Chuck88 (27. Oktober 2011)

Update: 
So hab einen guten Scotthändler gefunden der mir das 2012 Model zu einem Top Preis angeboten hat Plus Umbau auf x9 vom Umwerfer und Schalthebel.
Und das beste das Bike kommt ende nächster Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AGE73 (27. Oktober 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> cool Danke, hat dein Händler das Rad schon mal so gesehen? Nicht, dass der dann einfach feststellt, dass die Garantie deswegen erlischt^^
> 
> Wie lange fährst du schon mit der Stütze?



Hi, 
Ja hat er, aber warum sollte er den was sagen?
Hab die Stütze jetzt seit ca 6 Monaten... Bislang nur in der Eifel genutzt, dort schön eine zu haben... Aber sobald es "alpin" wird einfach ein muss ;-)
Erhöht die, ohnehin schon tolle, flexibiltät des Genius


----------



## Wastelino (27. Oktober 2011)

Hey - einer aus Rheinbach! Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg!


----------



## much175 (28. Oktober 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ja hat er, aber warum sollte er den was sagen?
> Hab die Stütze jetzt seit ca 6 Monaten... Bislang nur in der Eifel genutzt, dort schön eine zu haben... Aber sobald es "alpin" wird einfach ein muss ;-)
> Erhöht die, ohnehin schon tolle, flexibiltät des Genius


coole Sache!
Wie hast du das Kabel verlegt? Kannst ja mal Bildchen machen.


----------



## dshamila (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe nun schon länger hier mitgelesen und wende mich nun an Euch um einen Rat. Warum gerade an Euch und nicht allgemein Kaufberatung? Es geht nur um Scott Spark oder Scott Genius und ich glaube (Spark Threat in der Form gibt es nicht) ihr kennt man am besten das Genius.
  Ich bin kein toller Mountainbiker, bin 55 Jahre, kein toller Sportler, fahre so 3-mal wöchentlich im Wiener Wald mit meinem derzeitigen Fully (15 kg) umher. Ich suche ein leichteres Bike (daher Spark) mit dem ich besser die Berge hochkomme. Das macht einfach mehr Spaß. Ich hab mir von einem Freund ein Epic (10 kg) ausleihen können und das war einfach toll.
  Ich hab aber ein Problem. Das Runterfahren war eigentlich nie meine große Leidenschaft. Man ist im Alter nicht mehr so reaktionsschnell um Stürze zu vermeiden. Auch Blessuren steckt man nicht mehr so gut weg. Und da war noch der Sturz mit Nasenbeinbruch, Gesichtsschrammen, Gott sei Dank hat alles mit dem Helm gepasst, sonst hätte es wirklich böse ausgehen können. Seit damals reagiere ich über bei jedem kleinen Rutscher. Ich weiß, dass ich das Abstellen muss, aber es ist nicht leicht.
  Um mein Problem besser in den Griff zu kriegen, tentiere ich nun etwas zum Genius. Mehr Federweg, größer Bremsen bringt vielleicht ein besseres Sicherheitsgefühl? Das 1 kg mehr ist vielleicht nicht so schlimm? Könnte vielleicht eine Variosattelstütze was bringen? Oder das Spark mit einer größeren hinteren Scheibe?
  Zu was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
das neue Spark ist nicht mehr ganz so racelastig wie der Vorgänger mit nunmehr 120mm Federweg.

Kenne den Wiener Wald nicht, aber das Genius mit 150mm will schon gefordert werden, sprich, wenn du nichts grobes fährst, sollte dir das Spark reichen.

Ggf eine Gabel mit Mehr Federweg und Verstellung für bergab einbauen und los geht's...
Variostütze wirst du nicht missen wollen und bringt bergab Sicherheit. Man kann aber auch so die Stütze per Hand absenken... 
Gruesse
sun909


----------



## schoeppi (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehe das auch so, mit Spark bist Du besser bedient.
Die Reserven des Genius sind in einem Bereich angesiedelt den Du vermutlich nie nutzen wirst. 
Ausserdem geht es beim Uphill nicht nur ums Gewicht sondern auch um die Geometrie.
Obwohl man das Genius mit Traction-Mode und Gabelabsenkung dafür sehr gut anpassen kann, ein Spark wird daraus trotzdem nicht.

Deswegen meine klare Empfehlung: Spark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AGE73 (1. November 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> coole Sache!
> Wie hast du das Kabel verlegt? Kannst ja mal Bildchen machen.



Leider kann ich zur Zeit keine Bilder einstellen......
Aber ich habe es unter dem Oberrohr verlegt, es gibt dafür aufklebbare Kabelhalter, und dann mit 3M Folie geschützt.

@ dshamila

Ich würde keines der beiden empfehlen:
 Genius schließe ich mich an, too much. Und das Spark zu Race lastig.
Schau mal nach einem Rad mit wenig Sattelüberhöhung bzw. bequemer Sitzposition, damit fährst Du entspannter und damit bestimmt sicherer.
Was sicherer ect. für Dich ist, klärt eine gute Beratung mit anschließender Probefahrt.


----------



## AGE73 (1. November 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Hey - einer aus Rheinbach! Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg!



Kein Thema, bin meistens Sonntag Vormittags unterwegs, wenn es geht dann mit dem Team Tomburg an der Tomburg um 11 Uhr....kannst Dich gern anschließen....


----------



## ravenride (1. November 2011)

Bin 176cm und fahre einen L Rahmen. Ist auf den Forstautobahnen optimal, im Trail nicht ganz so wendig. Man muss einfach abwägen was man fährt und danach den Rahmen bestimmen.


----------



## windchill (1. November 2011)

Zum Thema Spark/Genius möchte ich hier auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.  Habe sowohl ein Spark 30 (Carbon mit dem TC Nude Dämpfer) als auch ein Genius 40 (Alu).

Das Spark hab ich mir 2009 gekauft und bin 1 Saison damit gefahren. Unzufrieden war ich nicht. Es geht gut vorwärts, klettert ordentlich und wird Dir auch bergab sicherlich reichen. Nur solltest Du davon Abstand nehmen, hinten eine größere Bremsscheibe verbauen zu wollen. Die Kennlinie des Dämpfers finde ich allerdings nicht sehr gelungen. Zuerst sehr lang sehr weich bis man in die Progression kommt. Bin den Dämpfer mit mehr Luftdruck gefahren als eigentlich benötigt. Das hat mir mehr Reserven vermittelt.

Das Genius hab ich mir im September 2010 gekauft. Und seitdem hängt das Spark nur noch im Keller. Auf meiner allerersten Ausfahrt damit hab ich bei meiner 10km Anfahrt zu den Trails noch geflucht, welcher Teufel mich geritten hätte, so ein Ding zu kaufen. Das Ding ging gar nicht vorwärts, obwohl genauso mit Nobby Nic bestückt wie das Spark. Auch die Geometrie ist von der Papierform her sehr ähnlich. Doch abseits der Forstautobahnen hat das Genius in allen Belangen die Nase vorn (meine persönliche Meinung). Mittlerweile wiegt mein Genius fahrbereit so um die 16,5-16,7kg, inklusive Satteltasche, absenkbarer Sattelstütze, Schloss, 2,4er Rubber Queens (da reichen mir vo/hi 1,2/1,4bar) auf entsprechendem Laufradsatz, ... . Mein Eindruck ist auch, dass sich das Genius auf Steilstücken weniger aufbäumt als das Spark. Die Gabelabsenkung nutze ich dabei fast gar nicht. Das fühlt sich unharmonisch an. Den Dämpfer hab ich dafür wesentlich weicher abgestimmt als vorgegeben. 

Meine Empfehlung: Fahre beide mal jeweils ein Wochenende zur Probe. Manche Händler bieten dies ja an und verrechnen dann den Preis für die Miete mit dem Kaufpreis. Fahr die Dinger sowohl im Flachland als auch im Gebirge, wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast. Eventuell wäre ja ein 2009er Genius Limited (10,5kg) was für Dich.

Noch ein Hinweis zum Genius: Die Konstruktion ist mittlerweile recht "alt". Eine nennenswerte Evolution hat da nicht stattgefunden (außer Dämpfer und Twinloc). Versuche für das Ding mal eine 2012er RockShox Luftfedergabel zu bekommen. Die Revelations gibt es ab 2012 nur noch mit konisch zulaufendem Steuerrohr (zumindest laut SRAM-Seite). Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn andere Hersteller dem Beispiel folgen würden. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## dshamila (2. November 2011)

Jetzt habe ich schon geglaubt alle sagen: Spark, wenn Ã¼berhaupt (danke im Ãbrigen an alle die sich meinem Problem angenommen haben) und nun kommst du.
Am meisten âschockiertâ  mich, dass das nominell leichtere und teurere Bike im Keller steht und dass das Genius abseits der ForststraÃen Ã¼berall besser ist. Nun die ForststraÃen sind bei mir nicht das Problem. 10-12 % Steigung, vielleicht mal ein StÃ¼ck 15 % (schwere Lkws mÃ¼ssen da raufkommen) und ohne nennenswerte Hindernisse da kommt man immer rauf und auch leicht runter. Es sind schon die schmalen Wege und inoffiziellen Trampelpfade (neuhochdeutsch: single trails), die es zu Tausenden im Wiener Wald gibt. GerÃ¶ll, Wurzeln, Steine da wird es schwierig und eben teilweise fÃ¼r mich derzeit nicht fahrbar (wenn dann eher rauf wie runter).
Das Genius Limited wÃ¤re schon schÃ¶n und auch ein toller Preis, aber doch mindestens einen Fleck zu teuer fÃ¼r mein Budget.
Zwei Fragen: warum keine grÃ¶Ãere Bremsscheibe? Glaubst du nicht, dass das neue Spark durch mehr Federweg, Genius angelehnte Geometrie und Twinloc auch schon recht nahe ans Genius herankommt?


----------



## Wastelino (2. November 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Kein Thema, bin meistens Sonntag Vormittags unterwegs, wenn es geht dann mit dem Team Tomburg an der Tomburg um 11 Uhr....kannst Dich gern anschließen....


 
Ja, hab ich schon von gehört. Ich muss mal versuchen mich entsprechend früh aus dem Bett zu quälen (am Wochenende knack ich immer bis Anschlag).


----------



## much175 (2. November 2011)

Noch eine Sache, hab heute mal den großen LT-Bruder Probe gesessen und hab den coolen SAG-Indikator gesehen. Bei dem man wirklich mal sieht, wie viel % des Federwegs man ausnutzt! Kann man das auch an die 2011er Genius-Equalizer ran basteln, als Ersatz für den jetzt verbauten?


----------



## windchill (3. November 2011)

dshamila schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schon geglaubt alle sagen: Spark, wenn überhaupt (danke im Übrigen an alle die sich meinem Problem angenommen haben) und nun kommst du.
> Am meisten schockiert  mich, dass das nominell leichtere und teurere Bike im Keller steht und dass das Genius abseits der Forststraßen überall besser ist. Nun die Forststraßen sind bei mir nicht das Problem. 10-12 % Steigung, vielleicht mal ein Stück 15 % (schwere Lkws müssen da raufkommen) und ohne nennenswerte Hindernisse da kommt man immer rauf und auch leicht runter. Es sind schon die schmalen Wege und inoffiziellen Trampelpfade (neuhochdeutsch: single trails), die es zu Tausenden im Wiener Wald gibt. Geröll, Wurzeln, Steine da wird es schwierig und eben teilweise für mich derzeit nicht fahrbar (wenn dann eher rauf wie runter).
> Das Genius Limited wäre schon schön und auch ein toller Preis, aber doch mindestens einen Fleck zu teuer für mein Budget.
> Zwei Fragen: warum keine größere Bremsscheibe? Glaubst du nicht, dass das neue Spark durch mehr Federweg, Genius angelehnte Geometrie und Twinloc auch schon recht nahe ans Genius herankommt?



Was die größe der Bremsscheiben betrifft, so meine ich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben (Leichtbauforum?), dass hinten beim Spark max. 160mm erlaubt sind. Stichwort: Hebelwirkung an der Bremssattelaufnahme. Beim Genius sind es 180mm (und 185mm sind serienmäßig verbaut  ). Das habe ich schriftlich von Scott.

Zum neuen Spark kann ich nicht viel sagen. Hier gibt es die Geometrien zu den Rädern: Genius, Spark, Spark 2012

Durch das abgeknickte Sitzrohr ist der Sitzwinkel des Spark 2012 wesentlich flacher, als eigentlich angegeben. Die Werte scheinen jedoch zu stimmen, wenn man ohne Sattelüberhöhung fährt. Den gleichen Effekt hatte ich beim Umstieg vom alten Spark auf das Genius, obwohl in den Geometrietabellen bei beiden 73,5° Sitzwinkel, 585mm Oberrohrlänge und 450mm Sitzrohrlänge angegeben sind.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Das alte Spark ist gewiss ein top Fahrrad mit dem man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Ich hab mir bewusst ein Alu Genius gekauft und nicht die Version aus Carbon. Wollte halt einen etwas robusteren Drahtesel für meine Touren. Dafür schleppe ich halt mehr Gewicht mit mir herum. Und weniger als das Spark hat mich das Genius bisher ganz gewiss nicht gekostet. 

Viel Spaß bei der Qual der Wahl. 

Viele Grüße

P.S.: Das Dämpfereinstellprogramm auf der Scott-Seite funktioniert jetzt. Man muss nichts mehr runterladen und kann das gleich online erledigen. 

P.P.S.: Der Dämpfer am Genius LT ist anders herum montiert und allem Anschein nach etwas voluminöser. Wird also eher nix mit der Montage am normalen Genius.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. November 2011)

dshamila schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen: warum keine größere Bremsscheibe?


Abhängig vom Eigengewicht würde ich die Bremse wählen. Wenn du ein Manderl bis 70 kg bist, wirst wohl mit 160-er gut durch kommen. Wennst aber bei den 80 kg aufwärts herum schwirrst, wird dir die Bremse wohl etwas heiss werden - auch dann, wenn die Abfahrten im Wienerwald nicht unbedingt lange dauern.



dshamila schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht, dass das neue Spark durch mehr Federweg, Genius angelehnte Geometrie und Twinloc auch schon recht nahe ans Genius herankommt?


Die rauhe Fahrweise in Trails bewirkt auch eine höhere Materialbelastung. Ist ja nicht so, dass beim Spark nur der Rahmen leichter ist. ... und was hilfts wenn du ein super leichtes Rad hast und in jedem zweiten Trail die Felge zusammen faltest. Hatte ich übrigens letztes Wochenende einen Kollegen im Trail gesehen, der mit seinem Leichtbaurad die Felge gefaltet hat.

Leichtbau bringt im Trail nichts.


----------



## dshamila (3. November 2011)

Nun ich bin 1,80 groß und wiege 90 kg. Hab schon etwasreduziert und will noch reduzieren, aber ein 70-kg-Manderl wird in diesem Lebennicht mehr rauskommen. Ich hab jetzt eine 180 Scheibe hinten und komm teilweisebei langen Bergabstücken schon an die Grenze der Bremse. Wird zuerst laut und dann lässt die Bremswirkung nach. Das ist zwar lästig im Wald laut quietschend herum zu fahren, aber ohne Vorwarnung die Bremsen zu verlieren, ist auch nicht schön. Die derzeitigen Bremsen sind sicher nicht die teueren und besten und ich verwende sie wahrscheinlich öfters als andere (schon erwähnt die Angst fährtmit), aber ich möchte gerade in diesem Punkt doch so viel Reserven haben als möglich.

Wo bekommt man kompetente Auskunft, ob das Spark eine 180 aushält (Händler habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen)?

Wenn ich den Thread hier so verfolge, habe ich das Gefühl,dass das Genius nicht leicht den Berg hoch kommt. Ist das wirklich so oder ist das ein Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windchill (3. November 2011)

dshamila schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man kompetente Auskunft, ob das Spark eine 180 aushält (Händler habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen)?
> 
> Wenn ich den Thread hier so verfolge, habe ich das Gefühl,dass das Genius nicht leicht den Berg hoch kommt. Ist das wirklich so oder ist das ein Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau?



Bremsen:

Austria
SCOTT Sports AG
Niederlassung Austria
Grabenweg 69
6020 Innsbruck
Austria
Tel: 0043 512 34 35 31
Fax: 0043 512 34 12 09
email: austria (ät) scott-sports.at

Und bei der Anfrage explizit auf den Hinterbau eingehen. Sonst bekommst Du die Antwort für die Gabel. 


Die Jammerlautstärke hängt vom Bumms in Deinen Beinen ab.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. November 2011)

dshamila schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man kompetente Auskunft, ob das Spark eine 180 aushält (Händler habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen)?


Ich würds mal über die HP von Scott probieren und denen mal ein Mail schreiben.



dshamila schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Thread hier so verfolge, habe ich das Gefühl,dass das Genius nicht leicht den Berg hoch kommt. Ist das wirklich so oder ist das ein Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau?


Bergauf ist das Genius dem Spark sicher unterlegen. Ist aber echt kein Problem, wenn man nicht auf Zeit wo rauf will und macht auch rauf Spaß. Runter ist die Kiste ne riesen Gaudi. Mich hat beim Genius eigentlich nur die Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers enttäuscht und das ist nicht bei jedem Biker gleich. Ich denk, ich habe eine relativ unfreundliche Fahrweise, wenn es um den Dämpfer geht.


----------



## dshamila (3. November 2011)

[FONT="]Schon kompetente Antwort sehr rasch bekommen (danke für die Kontaktadresse):

__________________________________________________________________
[/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]Hallo,[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]Es ist möglich eine 180 Disc beim neuen Spark am Hinterrad zu montieren .[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]Es gibt eine Adapterlösung ; Ihr Fachhändler kann Sie da sicherlich kompetent beraten .[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
  [B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][COLOR=#999999][COLOR=#999999][FONT=Verdana][B][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B] [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=2][FONT=Calibri][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][COLOR=#7f7f7f][COLOR=#7F7F7F][FONT=Verdana][B]HANNES GASSE[/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
  [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#7f7f7f][COLOR=#7F7F7F][FONT=Verdana]TECHNICAL SERVICE[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [I][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana][I] [/I][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I]
  [B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana][B]SCOTT SPORTS SA[/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
  [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#7f7f7f][COLOR=#7F7F7F][FONT=Verdana]NIEDERLASSUNG ÖSTERREICH[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#7f7f7f][COLOR=#7F7F7F][FONT=Verdana]GRABENWEG 69[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#7f7f7f][COLOR=#7F7F7F][FONT=Verdana]6020 INNSBRUCK[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana][B]TEL:[/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][I][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana][I]     [/I][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I][B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana][B]+[/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana]43 (0)512 34 35 31 - 40[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana][B][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]FAX:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana][B]     [/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#797979][COLOR=#797979][FONT=Verdana]+43 (0)512 34 12 09[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][FONT=Verdana][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
  [U][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][COLOR=#7f7f7f][COLOR=#7F7F7F][FONT=Verdana][/FONT][/COLOR][EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
www.scott-sports.com
*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*


[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Hafubi (5. November 2011)

Moin,

gestern stellte ich fest, dass ich die Federwege des Dämpfers nicht mehr  über den Schalter regulieren kann. Im Lockout-Mode ist er nicht starr.  Woran kann das liegen? Ist es ein bekanntes Problem, welches sich  schnell beheben lässt, oder muss ich damit zum Händler? Danke für  Hinweise


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. November 2011)

Hafubi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gestern stellte ich fest, dass ich die Federwege des Dämpfers nicht mehr  über den Schalter regulieren kann. Im Lockout-Mode ist er nicht starr.  Woran kann das liegen? Ist es ein bekanntes Problem, welches sich  schnell beheben lässt, oder muss ich damit zum Händler? Danke für  Hinweise


Händler.


----------



## alter-sack (6. November 2011)

Hafubi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gestern stellte ich fest, dass ich die Federwege des Dämpfers nicht mehr  über den Schalter regulieren kann. Im Lockout-Mode ist er nicht starr.  Woran kann das liegen? Ist es ein bekanntes Problem, welches sich  schnell beheben lässt, oder muss ich damit zum Händler? Danke für  Hinweise



Probier einmal ob der Seilzug genug Spannung hat. Es gibt dazu eine Schraube zum Verstellen am Lockout-Hebel.


----------



## Chuck88 (6. November 2011)

Hallo Geniusgemeinde,
am Wochenende hab ich mein Genius 30 2012 vom Händler abgeholt 
Einfach geniales Bike 
Hab nur eine Frage an euch. 
Habe den Dämpfer nach der Tabelle eingestellt, ich wiege 80Kg also heißt das 19Bar in die + Kammer und 14Bar in die - Kammer. Als ich mich dann daraufgesetzt habe ist der Dämpfer viel zu weit eingesackt, die Anzeige ging weit über die SAG Anzeige hinaus. Habe wie in der Anleitung beschrieben den Druck in der + Kammer so lange erhört bis ich auf 25% SAG komme. Hat auch super Funktioniert nur ich habe jetzt 23 Bar in der + Kammer. 
Ist das normal das es so weit von der Tabelle abweicht?


----------



## eHarzer (7. November 2011)

Morgäääähn,

mal ne Frage zur verstellbaren Sattelstütze....wer hat welche verbaut,  welcher Durchmesser ist der richtige und wer kann eine Empfehlung geben ?

Danke.......


----------



## much175 (7. November 2011)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Hallo Geniusgemeinde,
> am Wochenende hab ich mein Genius 30 2012 vom Händler abgeholt
> Einfach geniales Bike
> Hab nur eine Frage an euch.
> ...



Das ist bei vielen so...
Schau halt, dass du dich mit dem Dämpfer wohlfühlst. Hab bei mir auch statt für 65kg für 75kg aufgepumpt. Und läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (9. November 2011)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> Morgäääähn,
> 
> mal ne Frage zur verstellbaren Sattelstütze....wer hat welche verbaut,  welcher Durchmesser ist der richtige und wer kann eine Empfehlung geben ?
> 
> Danke.......




ich nochmal.....kann mir jemand sagen ob diese hier vom Durchmesser passen würde Bin mir da echt unsicher weil auf der HP von 
Scott 34,9 mm angegeben sind......

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vario-Sattel...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2f7445d8


----------



## Wastelino (9. November 2011)

....passt dann wohl logischerweise nicht. Zumindest nicht sofern du keinen passenden Adapter hast, respektive dich über die Nichtfreigabe seitens Scott hinwegsetzen willst.


----------



## octane racer (9. November 2011)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Hallo Geniusgemeinde,
> am Wochenende hab ich mein Genius 30 2012 vom Händler abgeholt
> Einfach geniales Bike
> Hab nur eine Frage an euch.
> ...



Schau mal hier: http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/support/europe
Der Link Suspension Setup Tool....da gibt es einen Rechner für soft, hart etc.


----------



## eHarzer (9. November 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> ....passt dann wohl logischerweise nicht. Zumindest nicht sofern du keinen passenden Adapter hast, respektive dich über die Nichtfreigabe seitens Scott hinwegsetzen willst.




es werden ja Adapter mitgeliefert....aber passen die 
Zitat:
"Rohrdurchmesser 27.2 mm und mitgelieferte Adapterhülsen für alle Größen von 30.0 bis 31.8 mm"

was hat denn Scott mit einer Nichtfreigabe damit zu schaffen 

ich will micht nicht hinwegsetzen sondern will nur rauf oder runter sitzen


----------



## Wastelino (9. November 2011)

Naja, nun rechne doch mal 1 und 1 zusammen. Wenn die Stütze selbst einen Durchmesser von 27,2 hat und Adapter beiliegen, die max. auf 31,8 gehen, fehlen dir nach Adam Ries(e) immer noch 3,1mm. Die dort mitgelieferten Hülsen beziehen sich ja immer auf die Ausgangsgröße, in diesem Fall eben die 27,2mm. Somit passt es also nicht.

Scott hat insofern etwas damit zu tun, als das die Adapterhülsen für das Genius untersagen. Lies dich mal hier im Thread durch. Daran muss man sich nicht halten und war lediglich ein Hinweis von mir.


----------



## KarinS (10. November 2011)

es gibt eine "offizielle" Reduzierhülse von Scott die für das Genius
von Scott freigegeben ist. Würde in dem Thread schon mal diskutiert ->
SuFu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (10. November 2011)

Ja....und genau diese Reduizierhülse gab es auch schon (beim Scott Ransom), als in die Anleitungen des Genius dieses "Verbot" noch immer schön abgedruckt wurde. Bei einer Anfrage bei Scott wurde dies ganz klar bestätigt. Vielleicht macht man es vom Baujahr und Material des Rahmens abhängig - von offizieller Freigabe kann somit also keine Rede sein.

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch Tomaten auf den Augen und finde es nicht. Ich lass mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## eHarzer (11. November 2011)

octane racer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/support/europe
> Der Link Suspension Setup Tool....da gibt es einen Rechner für soft, hart etc.




genialer Link


----------



## eHarzer (17. November 2011)

....hat hier eigentlich schon jemand mal vorbau und lenker getauscht  sollte in richtung dh/freeride gehen
suche empfehlungen und tipps und möchte ungern hier alle antworten durchsuchen


----------



## mtblukas (18. November 2011)

Habe ein Race Face Atlas Fr in 785mm der is richtig geil (Y) auch optisch wie ich finde.


----------



## eHarzer (18. November 2011)

der gefällt mir auch....ist es denn fahrerisch anders/besser und welcher vorbau ist montiert


----------



## mtblukas (18. November 2011)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> der gefällt mir auch....ist es denn ein fahrerisch anders/besser und welcher vorbau ist montiert



Vorbau ist der Serienmäßige mit 75mm. Vll mach ich auch noch ein kürzeren drauf. 

Also ich find die Kontorolle die man mit dem Lenker hat genial auch in der Luft..der Lenker ist viel besser als der alte.! natürlich auch optisch...


----------



## eHarzer (18. November 2011)

......hatte mir sowas oder ähnliches vorgestellt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/437658/cat/71/date/1234948725


----------



## mtblukas (20. November 2011)

Ist das bei euch auch das man den Dämpfer vertikal "verdrehen" kann?


----------



## sparkfan (22. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch das man den Dämpfer vertikal "verdrehen" kann?


 
Das ist mit Absicht so. Und zwar bei allen Dämpfern von DT Swiss. Stichwort Kugelgelenke.


----------



## mtblukas (22. November 2011)

Okay Danke...

Hier nochmal ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (22. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Okay Danke...
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Bild


Sattel rauf!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (22. November 2011)

wenn der Sattel oben ist wackelt der Dämpfer auch nicht mehr


----------



## 1975volker (27. November 2011)

So, gehöre jetzt auch zum Club.

Hab mir ein 2012 Genius 50 gegönnt. 

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/11259/64180/223669

Bin gerade dabei meine leichten Teile vom Cannondale Scalpel auf das Scott zu schmeissen. 

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir Tipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung geben. 

Beim Dämpfer halte ich mich an die offizielle Angabe von Scott. Scott macht aber keine Angaben zur Zugstufeneinstellung.

Bei 87kg welche Zugstufeneinstellung würdet ihr wählen?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich die Zugstufe für den kurzen Federweg getrennt vom dem langen Federweg einstellen. Ist das richtig? 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Volker


----------



## darioras (27. November 2011)

hier sind meine zwei Fahrräder. Ich hoffe, Sie genießen


----------



## sparkfan (28. November 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> So, gehöre jetzt auch zum Club.


 
Welcome 



1975volker schrieb:


> Beim Dämpfer halte ich mich an die offizielle Angabe von Scott. Scott macht aber keine Angaben zur Zugstufeneinstellung.
> 
> Bei 87kg welche Zugstufeneinstellung würdet ihr wählen?


 
Einfach den "Bordsteintest" machen. Grob sollte es dann stimmen.
Ist übrigens auch im Handbuch beschrieben 



1975volker schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich die Zugstufe für den kurzen Federweg getrennt vom dem langen Federweg einstellen. Ist das richtig?


Nop. Beide Zugstufenstellräder müssen die gleiche Nummer zeigen (s. Handbuch  )

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Genius

PS: Hab nachgeschaut. Die Rebound Einstellung ist auf Seite 22ff beschrieben.


----------



## 1975volker (28. November 2011)

vielen Dank sparkan


----------



## StullY (30. November 2011)

@d.:
Sehen wirklich schön aus!

LG


----------



## 1975volker (3. Dezember 2011)

Gut, also hinten habe ich jetzt den Dämpfer eingestellt. Jetzt hätte ich noch ne kleine Frage zur Talas.

Wie gesagt, ich habe das Scott Genius 50 aktuelles Model. 

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/11259/64180/223669

Demnach ist die verbaute Gabel eine Fox 32 Talas RL, Lockout-120-150mm.

Vielleicht bin ich jetzt mit Blindheit geschlagen. Aber kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich die Zugstufe einstellen kann?

Wenn ich auf die Fox Seite gehe, dann wird mir erklärt, dass man das am rechten Holm machen kann. Bei mir ist natürlich am rechten Holm der Zug um die Gabel vom Lenker aus zu blockieren. 

Wäre dankbar. Ne Reverb ist auch schon bestellt .

Schöner Gruss an die ganze Gemeinde.

Volker


----------



## octane racer (3. Dezember 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Gut, also hinten habe ich jetzt den Dämpfer eingestellt. Jetzt hätte ich noch ne kleine Frage zur Talas.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich habe das Scott Genius 50 aktuelles Model.
> 
> ...



Einstellen der Zugstufe
Der Zugstufeneinsteller (siehe unten) befindet sich auf der Oberseite des rechten Gabelbeins und verfügt über 12 Rastpositionen. Die Zugstufe legt die Geschwindigkeit fest, mit der die Gabel nach der Belastung ausfedert. Um die Zugstufe zu verringern, drehen Sie den Einstellknopf im Uhrzeigersinn. Um die Zugstufe zu erhöhen, drehen Sie den Einstellknopf gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Drehen Sie den Zugstufeneinsteller zunächst bis zum Anschlag im Uhrzeigersinn (vollständig nach innen), und drehen Sie ihn anschließend gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (nach außen) um 6 Klicks zurück. 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/gabeln/32mm/talas_rl.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (3. Dezember 2011)

Dort wo das Kabel hingeht ist doch oben drauf ein rotes Verstellrad, mit so kleinen "Zähnen"

Das ist die Zugstufe...

Edit: zu spät


----------



## octane racer (3. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Dort wo das Kabel hingeht ist doch oben drauf ein rotes Verstellrad, mit so kleinen "Zähnen"
> 
> Das ist die Zugstufe...
> 
> Edit: zu spät



Yes!!! Dreh einfach mal zu und dann merkst du es schon beim ausfedern, dass die Zugstufe zugedreht ist. Der Link den ich dir geschickt habe ist das Manual. Dort siehst du es auch genau.


----------



## 1975volker (3. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank, ich habs dann auch entdeckt. Konnte mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass dieses flache Ding zum verdrehen ist. 

War gerade Biken. Ziemlich cooles Teil dieses Scott.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag

Volker


----------



## 1975volker (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr die Reverb Hydraulikleitung verlegt habt. Gibt es so was wie eine 4 fach Kabelführung?


----------



## Wastelino (10. Dezember 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil bezüglich der Passgenauigkeit:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e68a3f0eb


----------



## Nessi (10. Dezember 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr die Reverb Hydraulikleitung verlegt habt. Gibt es so was wie eine 4 fach Kabelführung?



mit den selbstklebenden pads und einem Kabelbinder oder clip unter dem Oberrohr: z.B. so etwas http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17128_Kabelfuehrung-Hydroguide-BCB-94-.html

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (10. Dezember 2011)

Hatt von euch einer das gleiche Problem das der Umwerfer an der Schwinge streift?

Bei mir hat sich sogar schon Lack gelöst...

Ich dachte den Umwerfer kann man nicht verstellen also der ist fest an einer Position aber das kann ja dann auch nicht sein...? 









Und ja ich weiß der Zug ist zu kurz...

Gruß Lukas


----------



## 1975volker (10. Dezember 2011)

Danke Nessi für Deinen Tipp. Wie hast Du die Reverbleitung verlegt?


----------



## Langenfelder (10. Dezember 2011)

@ mtblukas

hatte ich auch, da ist ne Schraube locker, losmachen, Schraubensicherung und wieder reinschrauben dann is gut. Zumindestens bei mir seit einem Jahr


----------



## mtblukas (11. Dezember 2011)

Weist du auch welche Schraube? Eine der 2 die man nur anziehen kann wenn die Kurbel ausgebaut ist?


----------



## Nessi (11. Dezember 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Danke Nessi für Deinen Tipp. Wie hast Du die Reverbleitung verlegt?




Bitte, gern geschehen.

Hier ist der Link zu nem schnellen Foto mit der kleinen Flitsche:





Habe die Leitung 1x um die Sattelstütze gewickelt, damit sie nicht soweit nach hinten absteht im abgesenkten Zustand und dann mit 3 Pads unterm Oberrohr verlegt. Habe die Fernbedienung rechts am Lenker. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Langenfelder (11. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Weist du auch welche Schraube? Eine der 2 die man nur anziehen kann wenn die Kurbel ausgebaut ist?


 
 meine war locker, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war`s die vordere


----------



## brother-23 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nessi, was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## cubisti (11. Dezember 2011)

XTR Trail !!


----------



## 1975volker (11. Dezember 2011)

Nessi, sehr schön gelöst. Ich denke so werde ich es machen Insgesamt schöne Farbabstimmung der Kabel mit den Gelenken.

Danke


----------



## vcamur (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi 
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr das Genius LT 10 gekauft. Eigentlich bin ich ja Rennfahrer wo mit Hardtail auf Carbonräder unterwegs ist. Aber um in den Ferien richtig Spass zu haben brauchte ich etwas grösseres. Nun ist mein Problem dass mir der Dämpfer viel zu weich ist und über Sprünge oder Kompredsionen durchsakt. Ich bin 65 Kilo und habe denn Dämpfer auf 90 kilo eingestellt. Hat jemand ein Tipp? 
Gruss Dominic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessi (13. Dezember 2011)

vcamur schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr das Genius LT 10 gekauft.....Ich bin 65 Kilo und habe denn Dämpfer auf 90 kilo eingestellt. Hat jemand ein Tipp?
> Gruss Dominic




Ja, natürlich 

Hast Du etwas nähere Infos? z.B. bereits aktueller Dämpfer mit reduziertem Druck? Welche Drücke fährst Du (beide Kammern)? Wie weit hinten sitzt Du? ...

Danach kann man (vielleicht) helfen und Support geben - vorher ist der berühmte Schuss ins Blaue 

Stefan


----------



## Ransom racer (22. Dezember 2011)

Nessi schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich
> 
> Hast Du etwas nähere Infos? z.B. bereits aktueller Dämpfer mit reduziertem Druck? Welche Drücke fährst Du (beide Kammern)? Wie weit hinten sitzt Du? ...
> 
> ...



Aktueller Dämpfer??? Hier gehts ums Genius LT!! Ist mir nicht bekannt das der Dämpfer überarbeitet worden ist.

Komisch das er durchrutscht bei diesem hohen Druck.


----------



## octane racer (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

schau mal hier: http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/support/europe
suspension stup tool!!!

Immer zuerst die positiv und dann die negativ Luftkammer füllen!

Der Dämfer wurde für 2012 nicht überarbeitet.


----------



## much175 (2. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab mein Radl jetzt mal ein wenig auseinander genommen. Und bin auf der Suche nach einer Tabelle mit den Drehmomenten für die einzelnen Schrauben. Bei den Gelenken steht es ja drauf, aber Ausfallende, Schaltwerk, Bremsen??? Oder muss ich da bei den einzelnen Herstellern schauen?
Klingt jetzt Anfängerlike, aber ist halt die erste Saison mit dem Rad...

Aber ich bin von dem Bike immer noch vollkommen überzeugt und kann es an alle weiterempfehlen. Der Dämpfer schaut jetzt ca. 6mm raus, geht aber auch demnächst zum Service. Ich hoffe, dass die das da beheben.

Gruß
much175


----------



## Matthiri (4. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

habe mir günstig ein 2011er Genius lt 40 besorgt, bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob alles so funktioniert, wies sollte.

Und zwar: Wenn ich den Twinlock-Hebel auf Lockout stelle, ist zwar der Dämpfer blockiert, die Federgabel federt aber noch, zwar vielleicht etwas schwerer, aber blockiert ist sie sicherlich nicht. Der Händler meinte, das sei normal und die Gabel hätte keinen kompletten Lockout. Da ich aber hier im Internet immer lesen, dass durch das Twinlock Federgabel sowie Dämpfer komplett blockierbar sind, bin ich da dezent am zweifeln...
Was sagt ihr dazu? Soll ich nochmal zum Laden mit dem Radl oder gibts da ne leichtere Lösung?

Meine zweite Frage ist, wies denn um die Bremskraft der Juicy 3 bestellt ist? Wenn ich aus normaler, nicht allzu schneller Fahrt bremsen möchte, brauche ich schon einige Meter um zum Stehen zu kommen, viel Masse muss dabei auch nicht abgebremst werden...
Meint ihr das ist normal? Meine alte Magura Juli konnte mich immer locker abwerfen. Vielleicht sind die  Bremsbeläge ja abgefahren...

Dankeschön schonmal!


----------



## Matthiri (4. Januar 2012)

Is n Testrad, das Radl wurde also schon ordentlich rangenommen und die Teile sind nicht neu...


----------



## martinos (4. Januar 2012)

Matthiri schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe mir günstig ein 2011er Genius lt 40 besorgt, bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob alles so funktioniert, wies sollte.
> 
> ...


 
Der Lockout macht auch die Gabel komplett zu. Ich hatte ne Woche ein Genius-40-2011-Testrad am Gardasee, da hat sich nix bewegt, wenn der Lockout drin war. Ab zum Händler

Zur Juicy 3 gibts aus meiner Sicht nur eine Lösung: ab in die Tonne und ne 2012er XT oder SLX drauf


----------



## Matthiri (4. Januar 2012)

Haha alles klar, Bremse wird ausgetauscht, hatte ich eh vor^^ (wie man auf son schweineteures Rad so ne schlechte Bremse bauen kann??)

Und jut, dann bring ich das Ding bei Zeiten mal gleich wieder zurück... 
Merci!


----------



## Salcin (4. Januar 2012)

prüfe mal den Luftdruck in der Druckstufe. Vermute mal das dort kaum Druck drin ist. War bei mir der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthiri (4. Januar 2012)

Hmm Federgabel wurde durch den Händler für mich aufgepumpt... gibt ja nur ein Ventil, oder? Sorry bin noch relativ unbedarft...


----------



## Salcin (4. Januar 2012)

ja, gibt nur ein Ventil. Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Matthiri (4. Januar 2012)

Rock shox Lyrik, wurde meines Wissens extra fürs Genius Lt hergestellt..


----------



## martinos (4. Januar 2012)

Matthiri schrieb:


> Rockshock Lyrik, wurde meines Wissens extra fürs Genius Lt hergestellt..


 
sorry, hab nicht richtig gelesen. Du hast ein Genius LT mit ner anderen Gabel. Ich hatte ein normales Genius mit ner Fox-Gabel, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob die Lyrik auch komplett zumacht. Aber das weiß bestimmt jemand hier ...


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Januar 2012)

vieleicht solltes du hier nachfragen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9064610#post9064610


----------



## martinos (5. Januar 2012)

Hi,
im Thread stand immer mal wieder was drin von einer offiziell von Scott zugelassenen Reduzierhülse, aber die genaue Bezeichnung wurde wohl nie gepostet.

Weiß jemand, welche Hülse das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (5. Januar 2012)

@Matthiri:

Hey, soweit ich das sehe, kommt es drauf an, wie weit das Kabel vom Twinloc-Hebel im gelockten Zustand die rote Lock-Out-Stufe rumdreht. Bei mir ist es auch so, dass im eigentlich starren Zustand die Gabel noch ein wenig einsackt. Und der rote Drehknopf sich noch ein Stück weiter drehen lässt.
Vielleicht kannst du ja die kleine Innensechskantschraube lösen und das Kabel ein Stück weiter ziehen, sodass die Druckstufe beim Lockout komplett zu ist. Musst halt nur aufpassen, dass im offenen Zustand die Gabel auch wirklich komplett offen ist


----------



## mikeymark (5. Januar 2012)

Man kann die Lyrik RLR nicht komplett schließen. Auch wenn der "LockOut" eingeschaltet ist, federt sie noch relativ zäh ca. 15-20mm ein und verhärtet dann spürbar. Es sei denn, es kommt ein Schlag von unten, dann öffnet sie wider.
Eine Gabel mit diesem Federweg und Einsatzbereich sollte man nicht mit Gabeln anderer Hersteller oder einer CC Gabel vergleichen, und schon garnicht mit einem echten LockOut von einem Luftfederbein.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Gabel richtig eingestellt ist, und nach dem sich die Remoteleitung gelängt hat, nachgestellt wurde. Wenn sie im geschlossenem Zustand, genau so einfedert wie im offenem, gibts mehrere möglichkeiten eines fehlers. LockOut Kartusche defekt, zu wenig Öl, Spannung der Remoteleitung zu "Schlaff".


----------



## norranz (6. Januar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Thread stand immer mal wieder was drin von einer offiziell von Scott zugelassenen Reduzierhülse, aber die genaue Bezeichnung wurde wohl nie gepostet.
> 
> Weiß jemand, welche Hülse das ist?



Wie genau diese heißt, weis ich leider nicht. Die Hülse ist jedoch nur für das Ransom freigegeben. Hier die Antwort von Scott auf meine Frage nach einer Reduzierhülse für das Genius:

Leider gibt es für all unsere Radmodelle (mit Ausnahme Ransom) keine Freigabe für die Verwendung von Reduzierhülsen zur Montage von Sattelstützen mit einem geringeren Durchmesser als 34,9 mm.
Bei eigenverantwortlicher Verwendung solcher Hülsen erlischt im Schadensfall die Garantieleistung.

Mfg Sascha


----------



## dirfri (6. Januar 2012)

mir ist aufgefallen wenn das rad etwas länger auf dem kopf stand kann das schon mal vor kommen. sollte sich aber wieder geben.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Januar 2012)

dirfri schrieb:


> mir ist aufgefallen wenn das rad etwas länger auf dem kopf stand kann das schon mal vor kommen. sollte sich aber wieder geben.


 

was ist Dir aufgefallen ?


----------



## dirfri (7. Januar 2012)

mir ist aufgefallen wenn das rad etwas länger auf dem kopf stand kann das Lockout schon mal nicht funktionieren .so war es bei mir nach längeren Putzarbeiten. Sollte sich aber wieder geben.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Januar 2012)

ah ha


----------



## m2000 (7. Januar 2012)

Bzgl. Lockout, man kann doch am Hebel die Zugspannung nachstellen? Hast du das schon ausprobiert? Bei unseren neuen 2012ern musste ich das auch machen, da sonst die Gabel nicht blockiert hätte...


----------



## Mounty scott (9. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe ein Scott Genius 30 2011 und möchte die Federgabel wechseln.
Weiß jemand, ob es ein Problem ist eine 140er anstatt der 150er Gabel einzubauen. Oder hat man dann ein geometrisches Problem?

Hat jemand da eine Erfahrung.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2012)

Die 10mm FW machen da nichts aus. Zudem haben einige Gabelmodelle bei gleichem FW unterschiedlichen Einbauhöhen, zB ist eine Revelation/Sektor ca 8mm höher, als eine Fox 32.
Mußt auch dabei bedenken, dass es evtl Probleme mit dem TwinLoc remote geben könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounty scott (9. Januar 2012)

Bei der Gabel handelt es sich auch um eine Fox Talas. Es ist nur das Modell 2012 RLC 140.

In der Beschreibung des Bikes habe ich jetzt gelesen 140 oder 150 Federgabel.
Ich glaube ich sollte erst mal die Gebrauchsanweisung meines Bikes durchlesen bevor ich im Forum Fragen stelle.

Trotzdem doch wieder eine Frage:

Ist der Remotehebel einfach wieder anschließbar, oder nicht?

Danke


----------



## moe69 (12. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen!

hat jemand bei einem  genius schon einmal den seilzug des dämpfers getauscht? meiner ist an einer stelle etwas angerauht, und da möchte ich einfach mal einen komplett neuen zug reinmachen, da ich das bike verkaufen will.
geht das ohne probleme, oder sollte man etwas spezielles beachten?
müsste ja im all travel modus einfach wechselbar sein, oder?


----------



## clekilein (13. Januar 2012)

moe69 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> hat jemand bei einem  genius schon einmal den seilzug des dämpfers getauscht? meiner ist an einer stelle etwas angerauht, und da möchte ich einfach mal einen komplett neuen zug reinmachen, da ich das bike verkaufen will.
> geht das ohne probleme, oder sollte man etwas spezielles beachten?
> müsste ja im all travel modus einfach wechselbar sein, oder?



machs wie in der Bedienungsanleitung.
Ist ganz intuitiv zu wechseln, kannst eigentlich nix weiter falsch machen.


----------



## clekilein (13. Januar 2012)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Ist der Remotehebel einfach wieder anschließbar, oder nicht?
> 
> Danke



für eine RLC gibts keine Remote-kartsuche.

Es gibt nur spezielle dämpfer mit denen du Fox gabeln vom lenker aus blockieren kannst. und das sind immer spezielle RL gabeln. RLC gibts wie gesagt nicht als remote.


----------



## Mounty scott (14. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, habe ich jetzt auch festgestellt, doch jetzt ist es schon zu spät die Fox RLC habe ich eingebaut und ich verzichte auf den Twinlockhebel. Dafür ist die Gabel top.


----------



## TobiFR (15. Januar 2012)

Tag Leute hab mal eine Frage und zwar was kann man den max an Federweg ins Scott Genius 60 2010 einbauen wer mir Tips hat, es wäre sehr hilfreich ???

lg


----------



## Nessi (16. Januar 2012)

Vorne gehen so 140-160 unauffällig. Das 2010 hat ja orischinal 150 
hinten ist nix anderes mögl. wg Dämpfertyp

Stefan


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## moe69 (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Problem mit meinem Equalizer 2 Dämpfer.
Der Dämpfer geht nicht mehr in den All Travel Modus zurück.
Ich habe jetzt schon den Seilzug getauscht, da ich dachte er hat vielleicht zuviel Reibung. Aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. Wenn ich den Deckel des Dämpfers abschraube und den Seilzug hochziehe geht er wieder in den All Travel Modus.
Also von der Funktion geht alles, bis auf das zurückschalten in den All Travel Modus.

Hatte schon einmal jemand dieses Problem?

Edit: 
habe jetzt auch schon ewig mit der Seilzugspannung rumprobiert. So langsam glaube ich, könnte es auch vielleicht am Twin-Loc Hebel liegen. Oder kann die Seilzugführung der Frontgabel irgendwie Einfluss auf den Seilzug des Dämpfers haben? Dreh- und Angelpunkt wäre somit der Hebel... hmmmm...


----------



## StullY (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo Moe!

An den Seilzugeingängen des Twin-Loc-Hebels sind Drehschrauben, mit denen Du die Spannung des Seilzugs erhöhen kannst. Einfach ausprobieren, dann müsste die Arretierung der unterschiedlichen Positionen des Hebels wieder funktionieren! 

VG

Stully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo mal ne frage, wo bekommt man den Equalizer Dämpfer zu kaufen?

Angenommen man hat den Dämpfer mitm Päckchen verschickt wo jetzt der empfänger sagt er hättes nicht erhalten, oder sonst wie...

Ich brauch jedenfalls so einen Dämpfer. Kann man den irgendwo kaufen?
Oder geht das nur übern händler?

Hat jemand ne grobe Ahnung was so ein Dämpfer kosten könnte?


----------



## mi2 (26. Januar 2012)

bei ebay wurd ma einer für ca 500 euro angeboten. sonst wird sowas glaub nur übern service vertrieben


----------



## moe69 (26. Januar 2012)

StullY schrieb:


> Hallo Moe!
> 
> An den Seilzugeingängen des Twin-Loc-Hebels sind Drehschrauben, mit  denen Du die Spannung des Seilzugs erhöhen kannst. Einfach ausprobieren,  dann müsste die Arretierung der unterschiedlichen Positionen des Hebels  wieder funktionieren!



Hallo, also den Dämpfer habe ich jetzt über den Händler einschicken lassen ( zu DT Swiss). Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Händler meinte, dass es am Dämpfer liegt, und er verdreckt ist.
Normalerweise müsste der Dämpferverstellkolben ja immer wieder zurück in die Full Travel Stellung zurückgehen, über den Öldruck. Aber es scheint wohl Dreck im System zu sein, weshalb die Reibung dort so hoch ist und er von alleine nicht komplett bis zur letzten Stellung zurück drückt. Naja, ich hoffe das ist das Problem und DT Swiss bringt wieder alles in Ordnung. Wenns dann auch nicht all zu teuer wird, bin ich überglücklich, das er wieder zu 100% funktioniert!


----------



## StullY (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Moe!

Ich bin gespannt, ob Du überhaupt was zahlen musst!  Das müsste doch der Dämpfer aushalten können! Vielleicht hast Du Glück und es geht auf Kulanz!!!  Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## matzescott (29. Januar 2012)

Ich denk mal das die dir nen Service verrechnen werden.


----------



## much175 (13. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,
will jetzt mein Radl zum Händler schaffen und dort den letzten Schliff für den Wintercheck machen lassen. Wenn der Dämpfer bei 6-7mm draußen steht, will ich den auf auf jeden Fall einschicken lassen.
Wie lange wird das dann ungefähr dauern? Und wird das schon unter Garantie/Gewährleistung fallen, oder immernoch Service?

Danke für alle Antworten

Gruß
much175


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broesel_rs6 (13. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir hat der Service damals knapp 10 Tage gedauert.

Unter Garantie läuft es soweit ich weiß nur wenn das Rad, respektive der Dämpfer, jedes Jahr zum Service gebracht wurde, oder aber das Rad jünger als 1 Jahr ist.

War bei mir zumindest so.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Februar 2012)

clekilein schrieb:


> Hallo mal ne frage, wo bekommt man den Equalizer Dämpfer zu kaufen?
> 
> Angenommen man hat den Dämpfer mitm Päckchen verschickt wo jetzt der empfänger sagt er hättes nicht erhalten, oder sonst wie...
> 
> ...


700,- beim Händler


----------



## mikeymark (14. Februar 2012)

broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat der Service damals knapp 10 Tage gedauert.
> 
> Unter Garantie läuft es soweit ich weiß nur wenn das Rad, respektive der Dämpfer, jedes Jahr zum Service gebracht wurde, oder aber das Rad jünger als 1 Jahr ist.
> 
> War bei mir zumindest so.




10 Tage ist ok. 
Meiner liegt schon 16 Tage beim Händler, und wurde noch garnicht abgeschickt!


----------



## much175 (14. Februar 2012)

Radl ist vom Mai 2011, da sollte das also kein Problem sein.

Ich danke euch für die Info!


----------



## broesel_rs6 (14. Februar 2012)

mikeymark schrieb:


> 10 Tage ist ok.
> Meiner liegt schon 16 Tage beim Händler, und wurde noch garnicht abgeschickt!


 
Ich hatte das Problem umgangen indem ich den Dämpfer direkt ausgebaut in einem Karton mit dem Kaufbeleg und der Garantiekarte zusammen abgegeben habe.
Wenn ich das so höre, war es die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## mikeymark (14. Februar 2012)

@broesel
So wird es bei mir auch beim nächsten mal laufen. 

Es ist immer das selbe. Wenn man will, das etwas richtig gemacht wird, muß man es selbst machen.


----------



## clekilein (14. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> 700,- beim Händler



der eine händler bei dem ich einen dämpfer kaufen wollte, meinte NACH nachfragen bei Scott; die würde es nicht einzeln zu kaufen geben...


woher hast du die Info und wäre das bei deinem Händler anders?

mfg


----------



## much175 (15. Februar 2012)

na solange ich noch Garantie auf den Rahmen hab, lass ich den lieber noch zusammen...

Oder vom Händler machen. Die sollten ja wissen, wie es geht...


----------



## clekilein (16. Februar 2012)

neue frage: wo bekommt man die sattelstützschelle mit schnellspanner her?

meine is weg gekommen


----------



## dirfri (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
seit wann verbaut denn Scott im Genius 20 einen Alu Hinterbau. 
Wollte mein 2009 Genius 20 gegen ein 2012 tauschen macht das denn dann überhaupt noch Sinn mal abgesehen vom Geld. gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (25. Februar 2012)

dirfri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit wann verbaut denn Scott im Genius 20 einen Alu Hinterbau.
> Wollte mein 2009 Genius 20 gegen ein 2012 tauschen macht das denn dann überhaupt noch Sinn mal abgesehen vom Geld. gruß




Ich sehe eigentlich keinen signifikanten technischen Unterschied bei den Modellen zwischen 2009-2012 welcher einen Neukauf rechtfertigen würde, wenn dein 2009er in Ordnung ist und du zufrieden bist.

Einzig die Optik wäre ein Grund, wenn auch ein sehr kostspieliger.


----------



## clekilein (25. Februar 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Ich sehe eigentlich keinen signifikanten technischen Unterschied bei den Modellen zwischen 2009-2012 welcher einen Neukauf rechtfertigen würde, wenn dein 2009er in Ordnung ist und du zufrieden bist.
> 
> Einzig die Optik wäre ein Grund, wenn auch ein sehr kostspieliger.



Das goldene zwanziger sieht doch gut aus, warum willst ein komplett neues haben?
Mit Alu Carbonmix holst du dir beide Nachteile ins Haus, hohes gewicht UND geringe Steifigkeit.


----------



## dirfri (27. Februar 2012)

hatte eigentlich vor den carbon Hinterbau mit in das neue zwanziger zu nehmen. welchen Nachteil habe ich denn jetzt, hohes gewischt ist klar und die steifigkei ist die bei carbon besser?


----------



## Scotty83 (28. Februar 2012)

Also mein Händler meinte mal das bei den Carbon Alu Kombis immer die Alu Hinterbauten zu Bruch gehen...warum auch immer. Wenn dann würde ich den Carbon Hinterbau mitnehmen.


Mal eine Frage tauscht ihr die Lager(Hinterbau) nach einer bestimmten Zeit oder fahrt ihr bis was defekt ist? Frage nur da meine jetzt 2 Jahr drin sind.
Gleiche Frage gilt für den Steuersatz?

Ich meine Lager sind ja einem Verschleiß unterlegen


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Februar 2012)

bis nix mehr geht, warum was austauschen wenn es noch funtz


----------



## much175 (9. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
bin nun endlich mit dem Frühjahrsputz fertig und bin froh, dass meine Lager noch in Ordnung sind. Da die eingepresst sind und ich nichst kaputt machen will, lass ich die drinne.







Nun freu ich mich auf das zusammenbauen und die kommende Saison! (...endlich mit KeFü  )


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. März 2012)

Toller Vorhang.


----------



## much175 (9. März 2012)

Jup, extra fuers Foto gewaschen


----------



## 1975volker (14. März 2012)

Kann es sein, dass man den Umwerfer am aktuellen Scott Genius 50 nicht in der Höhe verstellen kann? Hintergrund ist, dass ich meine alte XT Kurbel an dem neuen Rad fahre, dass hat aber ein 44 Blatt. 

Der Umwerfer scheint aber für das 42 ausgelegt zu sein. In meiner Naivität dachte ich, ich kann einfach den Umwerfer wie beim Rennrad nach oben schieben. Scheint aber nicht zu gehen. 

Gibt es da ne Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (14. März 2012)

1975volker schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man den Umwerfer am aktuellen Scott Genius 50 nicht in der Höhe verstellen kann? Hintergrund ist, dass ich meine alte XT Kurbel an dem neuen Rad fahre, dass hat aber ein 44 Blatt.
> 
> Der Umwerfer scheint aber für das 42 ausgelegt zu sein. In meiner Naivität dachte ich, ich kann einfach den Umwerfer wie beim Rennrad nach oben schieben. Scheint aber nicht zu gehen.
> 
> Gibt es da ne Lösung?


Ich hab da auch schon mal herum gepfuscht und bin auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen.


----------



## 1975volker (14. März 2012)

Alles klar, ich werde ein 42 er Blatt montieren...


----------



## dirfri (14. März 2012)

ein neuer xt Umwerfer kostet nicht viel mehr. ca. 40


----------



## 1975volker (14. März 2012)

Stimmt Umwerfer oder grosses Blatt wechseln. Ich werde das Blatt wechseln. Ob ich 42 oder 44 Zähne habe macht bei meiner Geschwindigkeit nichts aus.


----------



## dirfri (14. März 2012)

aber vielleicht werdet der xt Umwerfer dein Rad etwas auf und die Schaltvorgänge gehen etwas sauberer. Ich habe schon zwischen xt und xtr einen Unterschiet gespürt.


----------



## 1975volker (18. März 2012)

Mich würde noch mal intressieren, wie ihr genau die Kabel der Reverb verlegt habt. 

Also welchen Weg lasst ihr die Hydraulikleitung nehmen und wie befestigt ihr  die Leitung am Rahmen.

Für Bilder wäre ich dankbar.

Schöne Grüsse Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessantanove (22. März 2012)

Schau mal Post 1872 an da ist ein Foto mit der Reverb


----------



## 1975volker (22. März 2012)

danke, ja dieses bild kenne ich bereits. Ich dachte mir, vielleicht gibt es noch Alternativen.

Schöner Gruss Volker


----------



## martinos (22. März 2012)

1975volker schrieb:


> Mich würde noch mal intressieren, wie ihr genau die Kabel der Reverb verlegt habt.
> 
> Also welchen Weg lasst ihr die Hydraulikleitung nehmen und wie befestigt ihr  die Leitung am Rahmen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Volker,

kann gerade nicht mit Bild dienen, aber ich lass die Leitung am Unterrohr entlang laufen, d.h. am Sattelrohr mit zwei Kabelbinder-Schlaufen und der Original-Kabelführung runter (ich musste den Dämpfer kurz ausbauen, um die Remote durchzukriegen) und dann am Unterrohr hoch (Befestigung an den vorhandenen Kabeln). Geht easy, funktioniert und das Kabel hat genug Platz, um sich auszubreiten.


----------



## 1975volker (22. März 2012)

Hallo Martinos,

genau das war mein Plan. Der Vorteil ist, dass man die Reverbkabel nicht kürzen muss. 

Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen. Wohin weicht die Hydraulikleitung aus, wenn du die Reverb absenkst?

Hast du Kabelbinder genommen um die Reverbleitungen an den anderen zu befestigen?

Vielen Dank Dir

Volker


----------



## martinos (23. März 2012)

1975volker schrieb:


> Hallo Martinos,
> 
> genau das war mein Plan. Der Vorteil ist, dass man die Reverbkabel nicht kürzen muss.
> 
> ...


 
Wenns mir reicht, dann mach ich übers WE mal ein paar Fotos. Ich wollte auch nicht unbedingt kürzen, weil ich die Reverb evtl. mal übergangsweise auf nem anderen Bike brauche.

Die Leitung verläuft links am Rahmen, somit weicht die Leitung im unteren Rahmendreieck aus, wo sie nicht wirklich stört. Eine Kabelbinder-Schlaufe unterhalb des Dämpfers und dann eine weitere Kabel-Befestigung mit Kabelbinder unterhalb des Trinkflaschenhalters (an den Kabeln, die da eh langgehen), dann bleibt dazwischen genug Platz für die Leitung, um sich auszubreiten.

Ja klar, ich hab Kabelbinder genommen. Das fällt fast nicht auf und ist extrem flexibel. Allerdings hätte ich gern noch 2 Line Guides für die Befestigung am Sattelrohr (als Ersatz für die Kabelbinder-Schlaufen), aber die Preise für das bißchen Plastik (2 Stück für 4,40 + Versand) finde ich ziemlich daneben.


----------



## 1975volker (23. März 2012)

Ein Bild sagt  mehr als 1000 Worte 

Wäre super, wenn du dazukommen würdest


----------



## martinos (23. März 2012)

1975volker schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt  mehr als 1000 Worte
> 
> Wäre super, wenn du dazukommen würdest


 
Willst du damit sagen, dass ich in Rätseln spreche 

Bild folgt schnellstmöglich


----------



## 1975volker (23. März 2012)

Nein, ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich mich über ein Bild freuen würde .

Trotz des super Bike Wetters...


----------



## martinos (23. März 2012)

1975volker schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich mich über ein Bild freuen würde .


 
schon klar, Bild kommt


----------



## Basty (26. März 2012)

Hey,

ich hab eine Frage zum Dämpfer (Equalizer 2). Meiner macht seit kurzem Quitschgeräusche beim Ein- und Ausfedern, ich gehe davon aus das es nicht normal ist. Habe daraufhin alle Gelenke gereinigt und frisch geschmiert und das Quitschen war immer noch da. Daher kann es nur noch der Dämpfer sein. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte oder wie ich es abstellen kann??

Gruß Basty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashselot (30. März 2012)

Gestern habe ich mein neues Genius 30 bekommen und was mir direkt aufgefallen ist, der Dämpferkolben ist bereits im Ruhezustand ca5-6mm rausgefahren, und auch der Pfeil vom SAG-Messer ist ca 5-6mm unter dem 0 Strich. Ist es normal? Hat der Dämpfer bereits im Auslieferungszustand ein Defekt?

Wenn man den Druck aus der Negativkammer rauslässt, drückt es den Kolben dann wieder rein?


----------



## Langenfelder (30. März 2012)

ne is nich normal


----------



## flashselot (30. März 2012)

Hier auf dem Bild ist es gut zu sehen was ich meine:


----------



## sparkfan (30. März 2012)

@flashselot: Luft komplett rauslassen kann u.U. ungesund für den Dämpfer sein, wenn die Reihenfolge der Kammer nicht stimmt.
Die SAG anzeige ist m.E. nicht kritisch. Dass der Dämpferkolben im Ruhezustand nicht komplett eingefahren ist, ist nicht OK. Einige hier im Forum waren bereits davon betroffen. Es wurde auf Garantie behoben.
Ich würde mit dem Einschicken des Dämpfers warten, bis die nächste Schlechwetterwoche angesagt wird


----------



## flashselot (30. März 2012)

@sparkfan: Danke für den Tipp. Habe eben mit dem Händler telefoniert, ich soll den Dämpfer einschicken. Nobody is perfekt, aber dass der Dämpfer an einem nagelneuen Bike defekt ist, dafür habe ich echt kein Verständnis...


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (30. März 2012)

flashselot schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mein neues Genius 30 bekommen und was mir direkt aufgefallen ist, der Dämpferkolben ist bereits im Ruhezustand ca5-6mm rausgefahren, und auch der Pfeil vom SAG-Messer ist ca 5-6mm unter dem 0 Strich. Ist es normal? Hat der Dämpfer bereits im Auslieferungszustand ein Defekt?
> 
> Wenn man den Druck aus der Negativkammer rauslässt, drückt es den Kolben dann wieder rein?



Hi, bin neu hier und habe auch ein neues Genius seit 3 Wochen. Bei mit scheint der Dämpfer ok zu sein, zumindest ist die 'stange' nicht draußen wenn sie nicht soll, aber ich habe auch mein Problem mit der Einstellung bzw dem SAG. Vielleicht kann uns ja einer der Erfahrenen Kollegen hier ein paar Tipps zum Start geben wenn man den Dämpfer optimal auf sich einstellen will. Habe echt schon viel gegoogelt und nichts passendes gefunden. Daher wäre eine Beschreibung wie ihr das so handhabt sehr nett. Ist klar, selbst ausprobieren und der eigene [email protected]& entscheidet. Bin ich voll dafür komme aber nach 1 Woche intensiven hin und her Pumpens auf keinen grünen Zweig. 
Also: vom Feeling fühle ich mich mit ca 7,5kg unter dem eigentlichen Gewicht laut Tabelle (2012 Dämpfer, auch 2011 da baugleich) sehr wohl. Habe je nach Rucksack 78-82kg. Was mir sorgen bereitet ist der SAG von weit mehr als 30%, eher 40+. Nachdem ich mich mit dem Rad nun gut angefreundet habe und ein paar ordentliche Wurzelpassagen auch etwas schneller nehme (allerdings bisher keine nennenswerten jumps) möchte ich verhindern dass das mal durchschlägt. Auch hängt mir da ganze bergauf im Traktion Mode zu sehr durch. Habe mit den drücken herumgespielt aber noch nichts wirklich gutes rausgefunden. Besten Dank an alle mit guten hinweisen oder Erfahrungswerten in die Richtung.


----------



## Chuck88 (31. März 2012)

Also ich habe auch das Genius 30 2012. Die Druckangaben auf der Tabelle des Dämpfers passen nicht, dass war bei mir auch so. Stelle als erstes den Dämpfer laut Gewicht wie auf der Tabelle beschrieben ein und dann erhöhe nur den Druck in der + Kammer bis der SAG passt. 
Ganz wichtig ist das die zwei roten Stellräder auf der gleichen Zahl stehen. Die Optimale Zahl findest du mit dem Bortsteintest wie im Handbuch beschrieben gut raus.
Als Richtwert, ich wiege 80kg ohne Rucksack und ich habe in der + Kammer 280psi und in der - Kammer 142 psi
Hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------



## much175 (31. März 2012)

flashselot schrieb:


> @sparkfan: Danke für den Tipp. Habe eben mit dem Händler telefoniert, ich soll den Dämpfer einschicken. Nobody is perfekt, aber dass der Dämpfer an einem nagelneuen Bike defekt ist, dafür habe ich echt kein Verständnis...



Bei mir sah der Dämpfer nach der ersten halben Saison auch so aus (5-6mm). Hab ihn dann im Winter an einem Montag Abend beim Händler des Vertrauens abgegeben. Welcher den Equalizer Dienstag mit der Post weggeschickt hat. Am Freitag Vormittag bekomme ich schon einen Anruf, dass der Dämpfer wieder da ist 

Warten auf eine Regenwoche lohnt sich. Sollte ja im Normalfall dann fix gehen


----------



## flashselot (31. März 2012)

Wurde gestern von der Scott Serviceabteilung angerufen bezüglich des Dämpfers. Das Problem mit dem Dämpfer sei bekannt und jeder Händler sei angewiesen den Kunden auf ein mögliches Defekt im Equalizer beim Kauf hinzuweisen. Man sei auch bei Scott mit dem Dämpfer unzufrieden und sucht seit Jahren nach Ersatz. Schon interessant was man sogar intern über das Teil sagt....

Scott schickt mir nun Ersatz sollen solange mein Dämpfer in Reparatur ist.

Fazit: ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Scott Support. Und bin enttäuscht vo dem Dämpfer, den gibt's ja bereits in der 5en Generation und die Kinder Krankheiten sind immer noch nicht behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genius502010 (31. März 2012)

Hallo!

Habe seit zirka 100 km extremes Quietschen, bzw. Knarzen, sobald ich über unebenen Untergrund fahre.

Denke, es kommt aus Richtung hinterer Dämpfer. Es tritt nur auf, wenn ich im Sattel sitze. Pedalieren, oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle dabei.

Schrauben nachziehen und etwas Brunox an die Dämpfergelenke brachte nicht die Spur einer Änderung.


Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## sparkfan (31. März 2012)

Laut Scott sollte der Druck in der + Kammer immer grösser als der Druck in der - Kammer sein. Sonst wird der Dämpfer beschädigt. Allerdings habe ich nirgends gefunden, wie gross der Druckunterschied zwischen den beiden Kammern überhaupt sein darf. Weiss das jemand? Wie müssen die zwei Werte zueinander stehen und warum?

A propos Luftdruck. Ich muss bei meinem 2011er Equalizer 2 immer einen viel höheren Druck einstellen, als die Tabelle bzw. das Setup Tool von Scott anzeigt. Sonst ist mir der Setup zu weich. Bei ca. 85-90kg inkl. Ausrüstung verwende ich einen Setup zwischen 105kg Normal und 105kg Hard. Der Setup 105kg Hard ist mir dann etwas zu hart für den Genius.
Eine wichtige Rolle spielt auch die Sitzposition. Da mein Sattel im flachen Gelände oder bei einem Anstieg ziemlich weit oben ist, sitze ich auch relativ weit hinten. Das führt höchstwahrscheinlich zu einer anderen Gewichtsverteilung auf VR/HR als die "Standard-Gewichtsverteilung" von Scott.


----------



## posmanet (31. März 2012)

Genius502010 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe seit zirka 100 km extremes Quietschen, bzw. Knarzen, sobald ich über unebenen Untergrund fahre.
> 
> ...



...schonmal an die Sattelstütze (oder Klemme) gedacht? Haarrisse können da gefährlich werden.


----------



## Genius502010 (31. März 2012)

An die Sattelstütze habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich habe erst seit Kurzem ne neue Sattelstütze samt Klemme drin. ( Kind Shock Dropzone ) 
Das Geräusch scheint wirklich von Richtung Dämpfer zu kommen...


----------



## Mounty scott (31. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde auch noch gerne meinen Senf zu dem Thema Dämpfer dazugeben.
Letzes Jahr im Februar habe ich mir das Scott Genius 30 gegönnt, und promt nach ca. 100km Dämpferkolben schaute fast 1cm raus. 
Dämpfer eingeschickt, und 5 Tage später einen Neuen erhalten.

Jetzt sind ca. 14 Monate vergangen, ich bin ca. 10.000 Km gefahren und habe keinererlei Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.

Mein Fazit: Der Dämpfer ist top, macht wundervoll seine Arbeit und ich möchte die Funktionen des Dämpfers nicht missen. 

Mich wundert nur, das es auch ohne Dämpferprobleme geht und warum der zweite Dämpfer tadellos funktioniert und das schon so lange.

Und wie ich höre ist dieses Dämpferproblem ja kein Einzelfall und es kann ja nicht sein, das es nur "Montagsdämpfer" gibt. 

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen jetztigen Dämpfer einschicken, damit Scott oder DT-Swiss sieht wie man es richtig macht.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Dämpfer-Geplagten, den gleichen Erfolg mit ihren Zweit- Dämpfer, so wie ich diesen habe.


----------



## Genius502010 (1. April 2012)

Bin leider erst jetzt darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass mit meinem Dämpfer ebenfalls etwas nicht stimmt! - 
Leider habe ich das Bike bereits im September 2010 gekauft!!! 
Im Vergleich zum Genius meiner Freundin (Bauj. 2011) sieht man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied... 
Luftdruck in den Kammern habe ich kontrolliert - Negativkammer hatte bei beiden Dämpfern etwas zu wenig. Nach dem Befüllen hat sich optisch aber auch nix geändert.

Frage mich nun, wie es da mit der Gewährleistung so ausschaut... 
Vermutlich gar nicht gut, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (1. April 2012)

Kurze Frage: (Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es irgendwo in diesem langen Thread schon beschrieben wurde und ich es trotz SuFu nicht gefunden habe )

Hat die Talas RL mit Remote-Lockout in einem 2010er Scott Genuis Limited bereits eine FIT-Kartusche oder hat sie noch ein "Open Bath" Innenleben?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## sparkfan (1. April 2012)

@Genius502010: u.U. wird der Dämpfer durch die 3 od. 5 jährige Scott Garantie gedeckt. Sofern man den jährlichen Service bei einem Scott Händler gemacht hat.


----------



## mr.kay (1. April 2012)

@Genius502010
Versuch die Luft aus beiden Kammern komplett abzulassen und nochmal laut Tabelle aufzupumpen.

Wenn das nicht mehr hilft:
Bau den Dämpfer aus u. schick den Dämpfer zu DT Swiss Germany.
Müsste ja eh ein Service gemacht werden.
Hab meinen Dämpfer (mit gleichem Problem) gestern eingeschickt!
(vorab natürlich mal anrufen)
Kosten 85


----------



## Genius502010 (1. April 2012)

Danke Euch für die Antworten!

Als ich bei meinem Händler wg. dem jährlichen Dämpfer-Service nachfragte, sagte man mir, dass ich maximal sogar 2 Jahre Zeit hätte für den Service. Also haben wir das Ganze auf Ende 2012 geschoben ... 
Au wei... 

Öhm,... und das mit der Luft komplett ablassen hatte ich auch schon irgendwo hier mal gelesen, aber auch mit dem Hinweis, dass es unter Umständen nicht gut ist, wenn man die Luft rauslässt, oder?

Muss i da noch etwas bei beachten?
-Sonst probiere ich das einfach mal....


----------



## mr.kay (1. April 2012)

Passiert nix !
Luft ablassen u. vorsichtig durchdrücken des Dämpfers !
Zwischendurch mal auf die Ventile drücken ,damit Restluft entweichen kann.

Luft neu aufpumpen (+ zuerst ,dann -) bei Full Travel 

Hat bei mir leider nix mehr gebracht !


----------



## Genius502010 (1. April 2012)

Ist gut. Die Luft einfach mittels der Dämpfer-Pumpe ablassen? - Reihenfolge beim Ablassen egal?


----------



## mr.kay (1. April 2012)

Genius502010 schrieb:


> Ist gut. Die Luft einfach mittels der Dämpfer-Pumpe ablassen? - Reihenfolge beim Ablassen egal?



Kannst über Dämpferpumpe machen...
Hab den Rest an Luft mit einem Kunststoffstifft abgelassen (auf Ventil drücken)

- zuerst abgelassen, dann +


----------



## Genius502010 (1. April 2012)

ok! Gesagt, getan,...

Hat wirklich etwas gebracht - allerdings nur zirka 2mm. 

Vom Prinzip her also richtig - aber nicht ausreichend für meinen defekten Dämpfer. 

Jetzt bin ich nur mal gespannt, wie sich das mit der Gewährleistung entwickelt, da ich ja keine jährliche Wartung des Dämpfers auf Rat meines Bike-Händlers des Vertrauens habe machen lassen...


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (1. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch das Genius 30 2012. Die Druckangaben auf der Tabelle des Dämpfers passen nicht, dass war bei mir auch so. Stelle als erstes den Dämpfer laut Gewicht wie auf der Tabelle beschrieben ein und dann erhöhe nur den Druck in der + Kammer bis der SAG passt.
> Ganz wichtig ist das die zwei roten Stellräder auf der gleichen Zahl stehen. Die Optimale Zahl findest du mit dem Bortsteintest wie im Handbuch beschrieben gut raus.
> Als Richtwert, ich wiege 80kg ohne Rucksack und ich habe in der + Kammer 280psi und in der - Kammer 142 psi
> Hoffe konnte dir helfen



Vielen Dank für Deine Einstellungswerte. Ist ja heftig der Unterschied zwischen den Richtwerten der Negativkammer. Wenn ich die Dämpferkonstruktion halbwegs kapiert habe müßte die Negativkammer dazu beitragen die Federung weicher zu machen. Dh bei Deinem Unterschied müßte das ganz schön bockig sein. Was fährst Du denn für Gelände so als Anhaltspunkt für einen Vergleich. Ich bin meistens auf singletrails, auch steiler in den Alpen unterwegs, allerdings wie beschrieben eher weniger Sprünge sondern mit Speed Fels oder Wurzel Strecken runterbolzen. Da finde ich die normwerte zu hart. ich bin derzeit auf 12,2 negativ und 18,0 positiv (ca 80kg) wobei ich da immer noch etwa 35-40% SAG habe was ja ok sein kann oder ist das zuviel, was meinen die Experten hier. Ist das dann normal? Bei eigentlich allen dämpfen und Radmodellen wird ja zwischen 20-30% empfohlen. 

Mir ist jetzt noch was aufgefallen. Im lockout (im stand eingestellt) ist der Dämpfer zunächst ordnungsgemäß auf 0. Dann nach ein paar Metern fahrt geht der dann auf ca 25% SAG raus, fühlt sich aber richtig hart/gelockt an. Was mich stört ist die 'durchhängende' Geometrie bei rauffahren. Ist das normal. Habe auch schon den Tipp mit Einstellung am twinlock Hebel versucht. Keine Änderung. Ist nicht dramatisch aber man wundert sich, da der Dämpfer ansonsten ok erscheint. 

Sorry für all die fragen, bin nach ein paar Jahren Pause von einem '98 No-Pogo mit Stahlfeder umgestiegen. Damals war alles noch einfacher. Auch was den Federungskomfort angeht  im Vergleich zum Genius ein schwammiges hardtail.


----------



## Chuck88 (1. April 2012)

Also ich fahre sehr viel trails technische abfahren und auch steile Anstiege hoch. Habe einen SAG von 30% (also die unterste Markierung/weich) im offenen Modus ist es Butter weich und schluckt mir alles weg, Treppen runter fahren merke ich kaum is wie nen Berg runter fahren ^^
Im Traction Mode ist er schon deutlich härter und ihn zieht es auch weiter rein dadurch auch einen kleiner SAG weiß aber grad nicht welcher. Beim Lock Out ist meiner komplett hart muss aber kurz das Hinterrad entlassten das es dem Dämpfer komplett rein zieht, dann bleibt er aber auch drinnen egal was kommt. Es ist wichtig das der Dämpfer im Lock Out komplett eingefahren bleibt weil nur dadurch bekommst du die Steiler Geometrie für steile Anstiege. Also wennd er Dämpfer eingefahren ist und die Gabel abgesenkt sind Steigungen um und über 20% sehr gut fahrbar ohne das das Vorderrad Schlupf bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelenkkapsel (1. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre sehr viel trails technische abfahren und auch steile Anstiege hoch. Habe einen SAG von 30% (also die unterste Markierung/weich) im offenen Modus ist es Butter weich und schluckt mir alles weg, Treppen runter fahren merke ich kaum is wie nen Berg runter fahren ^^
> Im Traction Mode ist er schon deutlich härter und ihn zieht es auch weiter rein dadurch auch einen kleiner SAG weiß aber grad nicht welcher. Beim Lock Out ist meiner komplett hart muss aber kurz das Hinterrad entlassten das es dem Dämpfer komplett rein zieht, dann bleibt er aber auch drinnen egal was kommt. Es ist wichtig das der Dämpfer im Lock Out komplett eingefahren bleibt weil nur dadurch bekommst du die Steiler Geometrie für steile Anstiege. Also wennd er Dämpfer eingefahren ist und die Gabel abgesenkt sind Steigungen um und über 20% sehr gut fahrbar ohne das das Vorderrad Schlupf bekommt.



Cool. Danke. Morgen Händler


----------



## huschka_de (2. April 2012)

Hallo,
wer kann denn einem Traction Mode Anfänger (Genius 20 2012) mal populärwissenschaftlich erklären, wie das Ding funktionieren soll und welche Effekte es bringen soll? Schraube und pumpe schon seit Tagen am Dämpfer und finde kein Resultat (kein Unterschied zwischen full und Traction mode) Leider geben die Beschreibungen der Website auch nichts her?
beste Grüße


----------



## flashselot (2. April 2012)

huschka_de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer kann denn einem Traction Mode Anfänger (Genius 20 2012) mal populärwissenschaftlich erklären, wie das Ding funktionieren soll und welche Effekte es bringen soll? Schraube und pumpe schon seit Tagen am Dämpfer und finde kein Resultat (kein Unterschied zwischen full und Traction mode) Leider geben die Beschreibungen der Website auch nichts her?
> beste Grüße



Ganz einfach: Traction Mode = 95mm Federweg, Full Mode = 150mm Federweg.


----------



## huschka_de (2. April 2012)

muss die Dämpfung härter sein in traction mode oder ist der Unterschied "nur" der Federweg? Ich habe selbst bei Lock out noch Federung obwohl das doch nicht sein dürfte, oder


----------



## brother-23 (2. April 2012)

Ich denke, Dein Zug ist nicht korrekt eingestellt, siehe Handbuch.


----------



## huschka_de (2. April 2012)

mmhh, damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Meinst du die Gewichtseinstellung, den Luftdruck bei + und - ?


----------



## flashselot (2. April 2012)

huschka_de schrieb:


> mmhh, damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Meinst du die Gewichtseinstellung, den Luftdruck bei + und - ?



Ich tippe mal auf das da:
http://im-genius.blogspot.com/2010/09/twinlock-hebel-und-equalizer-2-setup.html


----------



## beiGe_LTD (2. April 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich bräuchte ein Tip von euch.
Es geht um die Rahmengröße, da komme ich nicht wirklich weiter.

warscheinlich könnt Ihr mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber evtl. habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für mich.

Meine Schritthöhe beträgt 85 cm und meine Körpergröße beträgt 175 cm.
ich konnte inzwischen das "Scott Genius 2011 in Größe L" und das "Scott Genius* LT* 2012 in Größe M" testen. 
Ich möchte mir definitiv das Scott Genius holen, aber ich weiß halt nicht ob ich L oder M nehmen soll. 

Das Scott Genius LT M ist mir definitiv zu klein, zumindest kam mir das so vor. Ich habe momentan keinen Händler in der Nähe, wo ich mal das scott Genius M (nicht LT) testen könnte. Tja und das ist mein Problem, ich habe bedenken, dass das M mir vielleicht doch  besser passt.

natürlich sagt man auch:
größer-> für touren besser
kleiner-> sportlicher

Hat wer zufällig die gleichen Maße? 
Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir eher empfehlen beim Scott.

schwierig schwierig...am besten ist es wohl, nochmal zu gucken, dass ich ein Scott Genius  M untern Hintern bekomme... 

Trotz allem, wenn euch was zu dem Thema einfällt, raus damit! Danke!


bis dahin & gute Nacht


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2012)

Würde da RH L empfehlen und eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz. Evtl zusätzlich mit einem kürzen Vorbau ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashselot (3. April 2012)

@beige_ltd: bin 178 und habe eine Schritthöhe von 82cm. Habe mir Genius in M geholt, und verglichen mit meinem alten Stumpjumper bike ist der Genius deutlich höher. Nur der Lenker ist ein wenig zu tief, fast schon Race Position.


----------



## much175 (3. April 2012)

@huschka_de:

Der gepostete Link sagt eigentlich alles, so ähnlich steht es auch im Handbuch.

Wenn du dich im offenen Modus draufsetzt und wippst, sollte dein Rad weich wie ein Sofa sein. Im Travelmode schon merklich härter (gepolsterter Stuhl  ) und im Lock Out eher wie ein knallhartes Brett.

Dämpfung nur im Fullmode einstellen und drauf aufpassen, dass die roten Rädchen die gleiche Zahl am Pfeil anzeigen.


----------



## mr.kay (3. April 2012)

@beiGe_LTD

Schwer zu sagen was für dich in diesem Falle das richtige Bike, mit der richtigen Größe ist.
(Würde sagen : "Probe fahren")

Ich glaube das dir das Genius in der Gr. L zu groß wird !


----------



## beiGe_LTD (3. April 2012)

gut, wieder zwei verschiedene Meinungen ;D.
aber trotzdem Danke... wenn wer noch eine Empfehlung hat, raus damit 

meint ihr, es lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom Genius 30 zum Genius 10?
also ich werde höchstwarscheinlich jeden Tag 20 Kilometer hin und zurück zur Arbeit fahren.. 80% Asphalt & 20% Waldweg.
Aber hauptsächlich kaufe ich mir natürlich das Bike, um im Gelände rumzugurken 
Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und sitze jetzt seit 5 Jahren im Büro ohne jegliche sportliche Aktivität. Das ganze soll sich jetzt ändern...deshalb das Genius... 

Ich bin früher mal gefahren, aber nie "professionel".

lohnt sich so eine Investition (der Aufpreis) überhaupt,wenn man nicht "high-end" ist ..
Ich möchte das ganze schon ausbauen, aber merke ich den Unterschied?


Grüsse


Edit: inzwischen drei Meinungen, aber ich befürchte auch, dass mir das L. zu gross wird


Edit2: Ich bin übrigens 64 kilo schwer, bei 175cm Körpergrösse.


----------



## flashselot (4. April 2012)

@beige_ltd: ganz ehrlich, holl dir fur den anfang lieber den 40-50er genius. Als Anfänger wirst du kein Unterschied merken. Außerdem bedenke dass ein carbon Rahmen etwas heikel ist...


----------



## beiGe_LTD (4. April 2012)

also ein 40 bzw. 50 wird es wohl eher nicht.
Ich möchte mich nicht in einem Jahr ärgern, dass ich mir nicht was besseres geholt habe... das Bike soll mich schon solange wie möglich begleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huschka_de (4. April 2012)

meint ihr, es lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom Genius 30 zum Genius 10?

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich der Aufpreis für deinen Status nicht lohnt. Zwischen 30 und 10 merkst du sicher kaum keinen Unterschied als Anfänger. Ich selber fahre ein 20er, aber einfach weil kein 30er auf Lager war und ich nicht 5 Monate warten wollte. Fährt sich einfach genial
Gruss


----------



## huschka_de (4. April 2012)

flashselot schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf das da:
> http://im-genius.blogspot.com/2010/09/twinlock-hebel-und-equalizer-2-setup.html


 

Danke für den Tipp, das wars
Gruss


----------



## much175 (4. April 2012)

beiGe_LTD schrieb:


> also ein 40 bzw. 50 wird es wohl eher nicht.
> Ich möchte mich nicht in einem Jahr ärgern, dass ich mir nicht was besseres geholt habe... das Bike soll mich schon solange wie möglich begleiten.



Ich glaub nicht, dass du das bereuen wirst. Ich fahr selber das 50 2011 und kann mich nicht beschweren. Hab auch einen Arbeitsweg von 10km eine Strecke (40%Teer, 40%Waldweg, 20%Trail). Und erst am WE zur DIMB-Tour hab wieder mal gemerkt, wie vielseitig das Rad ist. Nach 30 Trail-lastigen Kilometern folgte der Heimweg auf 50 Straßenkilometern. Und das Rad hat sich super "angepasst"

Mein Tipp:
Kauf dir das 50 und ersetze nach und nach die ganzen günstigen Parts. Hat den Vorteil, dass du am Anfang keine Sorgen haben musst, wenn du ausversehen mal was kaputt fährst oder schraubst, da es ja nicht zu teuer war. Und wenn du später nachrüstest hast du evtl schon die nächste oder übernächste Generation! Also noch neuer 

Außer du hast einfach viel Geld. Dann kann ich dir wirklich das 10 Empfehlen. Die Wirtschaft freut sich über jeden Cent, der in sie investiert wird!


----------



## huschka_de (4. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand nochmal helfen? Ich habe Probleme bei der Übersetzung im Vergleich zum vorigen Rad. Der kleinste Gang zu groß, der größte zu klein. Habe Genius 20 und fahre vorn 24/32/42 und hinten 11/...../36. Was denkt ihr? Bin kein Abfahrer sondern Gegend MTBler, freue mich übers Schwitzen hoch und rassige Abfahrten. Fahre auch manchmal geteerte Straßen
Grüße an alle


----------



## sessantanove (5. April 2012)

kannst ja auch selber mal hier schauen

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#

Also ich fahre am meinem vorn 22/32/44 und hinten 11/...../32


----------



## huschka_de (5. April 2012)

sessantanove schrieb:


> kannst ja auch selber mal hier schauen
> 
> http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#
> 
> Also ich fahre am meinem vorn 22/32/44 und hinten 11/...../32


 
Hast du 30 oder 27 Gang? Hinten 9er oder 10er Kassette?


----------



## sessantanove (5. April 2012)

Ich fahre 3x9 aber werde früher oder später auf 2x10 umsteigen


----------



## just4fun (9. April 2012)

Na hallo 

hat sich dein Problem schon gelöst ? das mit dem auseinander ziehen im lockout ? 

gruß farid




Gelenkkapsel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Einstellungswerte. Ist ja heftig der Unterschied zwischen den Richtwerten der Negativkammer. Wenn ich die Dämpferkonstruktion halbwegs kapiert habe müßte die Negativkammer dazu beitragen die Federung weicher zu machen. Dh bei Deinem Unterschied müßte das ganz schön bockig sein. Was fährst Du denn für Gelände so als Anhaltspunkt für einen Vergleich. Ich bin meistens auf singletrails, auch steiler in den Alpen unterwegs, allerdings wie beschrieben eher weniger Sprünge sondern mit Speed Fels oder Wurzel Strecken runterbolzen. Da finde ich die normwerte zu hart. ich bin derzeit auf 12,2 negativ und 18,0 positiv (ca 80kg) wobei ich da immer noch etwa 35-40% SAG habe was ja ok sein kann oder ist das zuviel, was meinen die Experten hier. Ist das dann normal? Bei eigentlich allen dämpfen und Radmodellen wird ja zwischen 20-30% empfohlen.
> 
> Mir ist jetzt noch was aufgefallen. Im lockout (im stand eingestellt) ist der Dämpfer zunächst ordnungsgemäß auf 0. Dann nach ein paar Metern fahrt geht der dann auf ca 25% SAG raus, fühlt sich aber richtig hart/gelockt an. Was mich stört ist die 'durchhängende' Geometrie bei rauffahren. Ist das normal. Habe auch schon den Tipp mit Einstellung am twinlock Hebel versucht. Keine Änderung. Ist nicht dramatisch aber man wundert sich, da der Dämpfer ansonsten ok erscheint.
> 
> Sorry für all die fragen, bin nach ein paar Jahren Pause von einem '98 No-Pogo mit Stahlfeder umgestiegen. Damals war alles noch einfacher. Auch was den Federungskomfort angeht  im Vergleich zum Genius ein schwammiges hardtail.


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (10. April 2012)

just4fun schrieb:


> Na hallo
> 
> hat sich dein Problem schon gelöst ? das mit dem auseinander ziehen im lockout ?
> 
> gruß farid



Danke der Nachfrage. Zum lockout-mode problem:
Der Dämpfer wird eingeschickt, habe es aber wg der Feiertage auf nächste woche verschoben. werde dann berichten. angeblich soll das nur ein einem kleinen ventil (innen im dämpfer) liegen, dass beim lock-out nicht ganz schließt. der händler-schrauber meinte, dass die performance im full-travel mode so ist, wie er sie kennt (für seine 70kg). ich will das aber auch checken lassen, weil ich meine, dass das problem mit dem SAG >40% wenn ich auf mein Gewicht (80kg)-7,5kg weil ich es weicher mag (laut dämpfer setup tool liegt das zwischen soft und normal) immer noch existent finde. bin ein 2011 stumpjumper vom kumpel probegefahren. das war wesentlich weicher abgestimmt und hatte 30% SAG. Also schaun wir mal. ich werde berichten.


----------



## beiGe_LTD (14. April 2012)

Ich konnte heute endlich ein Scott Genius 50 in größe M probe fahren.
Ich muss sagen, fährt sich ruhiger und kontrollierbarer als  eins in  Gr. L. 
Allerdings sitze ich relativ hoch bzw, dementprechend weiter hinten..
Meint Ihr es wäre dann eine sinnvolle Idee das Genius 30 zu nehmen?
Zumal das Genius ja eh sehr hecklastig sein soll, dazu kommt dann meine Sitzposition und der schwerere Hinterbau aus Alu..

Dann vielleicht doch besser komplett aus Alu bzw Carbon  
Könnte das Bike dann defintiv zu hecklastig sein? 


Grüße und euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (14. April 2012)

beiGe_LTD schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute endlich ein Scott Genius 50 in größe M probe fahren.
> Ich muss sagen, fährt sich ruhiger und kontrollierbarer als  eins in  Gr. L.
> Allerdings sitze ich relativ hoch bzw, dementprechend weiter hinten..
> Meint Ihr es wäre dann eine sinnvolle Idee das Genius 30 zu nehmen?
> ...




Beim Genius 30 ist der hinterbau auch aus Alu genau wie beim 20iger, nur das Genius 10 ist komplett aus Carbon.
Das Genius 30 hat eine andere Gabel und natürliche eine bessere Ausstattung, Hauptrahmen aus Carbon. 
Das 30iger hat auch eine Sram Austattung die ich persönlich lieber mag. 
Wenn du das nötige kleingeld hast würde ich an deiner stelle das 30iger nehmen. 
Von den Fahreigenschaften unterscheiden sie sich nur über die Gabel.


----------



## beiGe_LTD (14. April 2012)

Dass das Genius 30 einen Alu Hinterbau weiß ich. Allerdings ist die Frage, ob eins komplett aus Alu oder Carbon mehr Sinn macht..

 Aber eingentlich hast du mir die Frage ja schon beantwortet.
Du meinst, der Unterschied ist nicht bemerkbar wenn das Heck nochmal ein Stückchen schwerer ist.

Ich könnte mir halt vorstellen, dass das Bike ausbalancierter ist, wenn es  aus nur einem Werkstoff besteht, da das Fahrrad ja eh hecklastig sein soll. Sozusagen eine gleichmäßigere Gewichtsverteilung. 
Es ist ja eigentlich nicht sehr vorteilhaft, durch Alu noch mehr Gewicht auf die Hinterachse zu bringen?(wenn vorne Carbon sein Unheil verrichtet)

Was sagen die anderen?


----------



## Chuck88 (14. April 2012)

Also war mit meinem Genius 30 jetzt eine Woche in Spanien zum Biken. Sind sehr viele downhill trails gefahren mit sehr verblocken Gelände, vielen Drops und Terrassen. Ich war mit der blance des Rades Top zufrieden, bin auch ma mit einem 20iger Gefahren, hat sich gleich gefahren ist allerdings auch eine Carbon/Alu Kombi.
Ob man beim Biken im Gelände den Unterschied von der Balance merkt wenn es ganz aus Crabon oder Alu ist, ist fraglich. Um was für einen Gewichtsunterschied reden wir hier? 
 Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 40iger und 30iger sind lediglich  200g.
Wenn du eine Voll Trinkflache an den Rahmen machst hast du einen grösseren Unterschied und durch die volle Trinkflasche bekommst du mehr Gewicht richtung Front.


----------



## much175 (15. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also war mit meinem Genius 30 jetzt eine Woche in Spanien zum Biken. Sind sehr viele downhill trails gefahren mit sehr verblocken Gelände, vielen Drops und Terrassen. Ich war mit der blance des Rades Top zufrieden, bin auch ma mit einem 20iger Gefahren, hat sich gleich gefahren ist allerdings auch eine Carbon/Alu Kombi.
> Ob man beim Biken im Gelände den Unterschied von der Balance merkt wenn es ganz aus Crabon oder Alu ist, ist fraglich. Um was für einen Gewichtsunterschied reden wir hier?
> Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 40iger und 30iger sind lediglich  200g.
> Wenn du eine Voll Trinkflache an den Rahmen machst hast du einen grösseren Unterschied und durch die volle Trinkflasche bekommst du mehr Gewicht richtung Front.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Und wenn man dann noch eine Lampe vorne an den Lenker bammelt, sollte man sich ueberlegen, ob man nicht noch eine KeFü dranmontiert, um das Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen^^
Ich finde, wenn du das Geld hast, dann kauf dir einfach das 30. Ansonsten macht das 50 genauso seinen Job und du wirst es auch nicht bereuen ;-)


----------



## matzescott (15. April 2012)

zur KeFü hätt ich nen Vorschlag hab bei mir seid ca 1,5 Jahren des C Guide von Bionicon dran funktioniert einwandfrei. Hab die erste Generation dran aber es gibt mittlerweile die 2. bei der das Röhrchen sich frei bewegen kann.


----------



## mr.kay (15. April 2012)

matzescott schrieb:


> zur KeFü hätt ich nen Vorschlag hab bei mir seid ca 1,5 Jahren des C Guide von Bionicon dran funktioniert einwandfrei. .



Hab diese Kettenführung ebenfalls an meinem Genius  verbaut !
Ist wirklich eine Bereicherung !


----------



## much175 (16. April 2012)

na klasse, hab meine in der Version 2 bei BMO anfang März bestellt und die ist immer noch nicht da...

Solange muss ich halt nach jeder Abfahrt die Kette wieder auffädeln...


----------



## sparkfan (16. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang die Originalsattelstütze am Genius 10 ist? 400mm oder länger? Leider komme ich den nächsten Tagen nicht dazu, selber nachzumessen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Scotty83 (20. April 2012)

Mal eine Frage hat jemand an seinem Genius schon einmal selbst die Hinterbaulager gewechselt und wenn ja braucht man spezielles Werkzeug zum Ein und Ausbau der Lager, weil die ja rein gepresst sind.
Wollte das mal in selbst probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (20. April 2012)

Ich selbst hab sie noch nicht ausgebaut, ein Kollege von Arbeit meinte aber, wenn du die Teile im Ofen warm machst, sollte sich das Lager lösen!

Angabe OHNE Gewähr!!!


----------



## chorge (20. April 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Passiert nix !
> Luft ablassen u. vorsichtig durchdrücken des Dämpfers !
> Zwischendurch mal auf die Ventile drücken ,damit Restluft entweichen kann.
> 
> ...



Bezüglich eurer Probleme mit den Dämpfern: 
Bei Cannondale werden ja ähnliche Dämpfer verwendet. Diese sind zwar von Fox, arbeiten aber nach dem selben Prinzip - und haben manchmal das selbe Problem! 
Hier gibt es eine unkonventionelle Lösung, welche bei den Fox-Dämpfern funktioniert, und vielleicht auch beim DT mal nen Versuch wert wäre.
Das draußen bleiben der Kolbenstange geschieht gern man nachdem man den Dämpfer eingestellt hat, und dann nochmal an der Positiv-Kammer was verändert, ohne vorher ALLE Luft aus der Negativkammer abzulassen. Dann zieht es den Dämpfer beim erneuten Aufpumpen bereits VIEL früher auseinander, obwohl man in der Negativkammer noch weit vom Druck der Positivkammer entfernt ist. Eigentlich sollte das ja erst passieren, wenn die Druck in der Neg.Kammer höher als in der Pos.Kammer ist. Zudem entsteht beim Einfedern ein seltsames Geräusch im Dämpfer (Klack), und der volle FW läßt sich nicht mehr nutzen. Woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen - ich vermute mal, dass sich irgendein Trennkolben verschiebt...
Ein normaler Reset mit Luft ablassen in der Neg.Kammer, und dann Pos. aufpumpen, gefolgt von der Neg. bringt leider keine Abhilfe!

Was nun also tun?! Bei Fox kann man folgendes machen:
1. Die Luft aus der Positivkammer vollständig entfernen, obwohl die Neg.Kammer noch unter Druck steht. Dies sollte man offiziell ja nicht machen, ist aber der einzige Weg für ein richtiges Dämpfer-Reset! Dabei zieht es den Kolben vollständig bis zum Anschlag am max. Federweg aus dem Dämpfer. 
2. Nun den Druck in der Negativkammer auf den minimalen vorgeschriebenen Wert reduzieren.
3. Jetzt solange die Pos.Kammer aufpumpen, bis der Dämpfer sich wieder vollständig zusammengezogen hat.
4. Die Luft aus der Neg.Kammer komplett ablassen.
5. Die Pos. Kammer auf den gewünschten Zieldruck bringen.
6. Zuletzt die Negativkammer auf den gewünschten Zieldruck bringen.

Wie gesagt: DIES GILT FÜR DEN FOX DYAD DÄMPFER!!!!!!
Könnte aber ja sein, dass der Trick auch beim DT im Scott funktioniert...


----------



## mossoma (21. April 2012)

beiGe_LTD schrieb:


> Dass das Genius 30 einen Alu Hinterbau weiß ich. Allerdings ist die Frage, ob eins komplett aus Alu oder Carbon mehr Sinn macht..
> 
> Aber eingentlich hast du mir die Frage ja schon beantwortet.
> Du meinst, der Unterschied ist nicht bemerkbar wenn das Heck nochmal ein Stückchen schwerer ist.
> ...


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (21. April 2012)

Gelenkkapsel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Einstellungswerte. Ist ja heftig der Unterschied zwischen den Richtwerten der Negativkammer. Wenn ich die Dämpferkonstruktion halbwegs kapiert habe müßte die Negativkammer dazu beitragen die Federung weicher zu machen. Dh bei Deinem Unterschied müßte das ganz schön bockig sein. Was fährst Du denn für Gelände so als Anhaltspunkt für einen Vergleich. Ich bin meistens auf singletrails, auch steiler in den Alpen unterwegs, allerdings wie beschrieben eher weniger Sprünge sondern mit Speed Fels oder Wurzel Strecken runterbolzen. Da finde ich die normwerte zu hart. ich bin derzeit auf 12,2 negativ und 18,0 positiv (ca 80kg) wobei ich da immer noch etwa 35-40% SAG habe was ja ok sein kann oder ist das zuviel, was meinen die Experten hier. Ist das dann normal? Bei eigentlich allen dämpfen und Radmodellen wird ja zwischen 20-30% empfohlen.
> 
> Mir ist jetzt noch was aufgefallen. Im lockout (im stand eingestellt) ist der Dämpfer zunächst ordnungsgemäß auf 0. Dann nach ein paar Metern fahrt geht der dann auf ca 25% SAG raus, fühlt sich aber richtig hart/gelockt an. Was mich stört ist die 'durchhängende' Geometrie bei rauffahren. Ist das normal. Habe auch schon den Tipp mit Einstellung am twinlock Hebel versucht. Keine Änderung. Ist nicht dramatisch aber man wundert sich, da der Dämpfer ansonsten ok erscheint.
> 
> Sorry für all die fragen, bin nach ein paar Jahren Pause von einem '98 No-Pogo mit Stahlfeder umgestiegen. Damals war alles noch einfacher. Auch was den Federungskomfort angeht  im Vergleich zum Genius ein schwammiges hardtail.



Hier eine Zusammenfassung zu meinen Dämpfer-Problemchen nach wochenlangen ausprobieren, einmal Dämpfer service und stundenlangen googlen.

Problem 1) im Lockout-Modus geht die Dämpferstange nach ein paar hundert Metern oder ruppigen Bodenwellen etwas raus (ca. auf 20% SAG) bleibt dann dort aber fest. Dies beeinflusst für meine Uphill-Zwecke hauptsächlich die Geometrie etwas zu ungunsten und, vielleicht bin ich spiessig, sollte das ja irgendwie nicht so sein. Der Dämpfer war im Service (zu DT Swiss über sehr hilfreichen Händler eingeschickt, alles in allem nur 5 Tage was echt der Hammer ist) --> keine Änderung! scheint so zu stimmen, obwohl hier andere berichtet haben, es wäre bei ihnen nicht so.

Problem 2) Wenn ich den Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht ca. 80-82kg einstelle (nach Tabelle und Setup Tool "Normal" Kennlinie), dann ist es mir zu hart. Daher habe ich es auf ca. 7,5kg weniger eingestellt, was laut Setup Tool zwischen Soft und Normal liegt. Die Dämpfereingeschaften gefallen mir so sehr gut und sind Vergleichbar mit einem gut eingestellten Stumpjumper mit Foxdämpfer und Brain. Aber! beim Genius kommt das ganze nun auf ca. 45% SAG --> Weniger Federweg beim Einfedern und ggf. Durchschlaggefahr (ist meine Interpretation, die keiner vor den Spezialisten bisher bestätigt hat oder besser erklären konnte. Bitte gerne!).  Das ganze ist nach dem Service ganz genau so. Also entweder ist der Dämpfer so wie er sein soll oder die haben nichts gemacht oder den Fehler nicht gefunden. Der Händler vor Ort hatte von DT Swiss keine Info was gemacht wurde (was wohl immer so ist ausser bei Tausch). --> Ich habe jetzt beschlossen das ganze zu ignorieren und den Dämpfer auf mein Arschgefühl einzustellen und den SAG zu vergessen. Übrigens bei all den Versuchen z.B. den Druck in der Positivkammer zu erhöhen bis es von SAG her stimmt kommen sehr stark von der Tabelle unterschiedliche Werte raus und das ganze wird wieder Härter, allerdings wenn man die Negativkammer nicht anpasst wird das Ansprechverhalten irgendwie bockiger (alles subjektiv). -- mein Tipp immer beide Kammern laut Tabelle einstellen (kleine Unterschiede bis zu einer halben Stufe sind beim Finetuning sicher OK)

Summa summarum: Der Dämpfer scheint mir im Vergleich mit einem "normalem" Fox-Dämpfer deutlich unterlegen zu sein. Das Rad insgesamt gefällt mir nach wie vor sehr gut (Sitzposition, Steifigkeit, Fahrgefühl, etc.) aber ich muss sagen, wenn ich all diese eigenen Tests und Vergleiche hätte vorher machen können, hätte ich vielleicht doch das Stumpjumper genommen. Vielleicht auch nicht! Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an diesem unverschämt guten Marketing was Specialized macht, aber obwohl man sich für das Genius entschieden hat, denkt man doch ständig an das Stumpjumper. Aber um es auch deutlich zu sagen, wenn man beide direkt nacheinander auf der gleichen Strecke fährt sind die Unterschiede so, dass es wirklich individuelle Ausprägung des Rades auf beides sehr hohem Niveau ist und keines direkt besser oder schlechter zu bezeichnen ist. Stumpi 55% runter 45% rauf, Genius 45%runter 55%rauf. Wobei, wahrscheinlich ist der Unterschied noch kleiner sagen wir 7,5% . Aber die Feinabstimmung ist bei Stumpjumper mit Brain besser, was ich am Anfang nicht gedacht hätte. Man ist auch irgendwie bei dem Preis etwas enttäuscht, dass es nicht perfekt ist.

Wenn noch einer eine schlaue Idee hat zu beiden Problem"chen!", dann bitte gerne Ratschläge.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (21. April 2012)

Was du schreibst ist genau so meine Erfahrung!  Meine Freundin hat den Stumpi und ich das Genius LT. Aber der Dämpfer vom Genius macht mich noch wahnsinig! Ich fahr es hat auch entsprechend aber es hat auch 180 federweg!  Das Stumpi geht halt kein einstellen nichts! Das ist einfach problemlos!


----------



## Langenfelder (21. April 2012)

wie bei einem 2CV wo nix is geht auch nix kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (21. April 2012)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Was du schreibst ist genau so meine Erfahrung!  Meine Freundin hat den Stumpi und ich das Genius LT. Aber der Dämpfer vom Genius macht mich noch wahnsinig! Ich fahr es hat auch entsprechend aber es hat auch 180 federweg!  Das Stumpi geht halt kein einstellen nichts! Das ist einfach problemlos!



Zu deinem Problem mit dem SAG beim Lockout. Das ist bei mit genau so, es ist aber völlig normal. Wenn das Gelände sehr ruppig ist gibt der Dämpfer nach einer Weile etwas nach, dem kannst du entgegenwirken in dem du kurz den Hinterbau entlastet, dann zieht es den Dämpfer wieder voll rein. Hatte das Vergnügen mit einem Mechaniker von Scott eine Bike Tour zu machen und er hat mir das bestätigt das das normal sei. Genau mit der Gebwichtstabelle. Es sind Richtangaben.
Also ich habe meinen Dämpfer erst nach der Tabelle eingestellt und dann nur den Druck in der + Kammer erhöht bis in den gewünschten SAG hatte ( bei mir 30%)
Mit mit dem ansprechverhalten so total begeistert und finde ihn besser als die FOX Dämpfer aber das ist nur meine Einschätzung.
Was noch ganz wichtig ist das die zwei roten Drehschrauben mit den Zahlen bei die gleiche Nummer aufweisen und was anscheinend auch schon vorgekommen ist das die Drehschrauben falsch montiert wurden. Das kannst du aber einfach testen in dem du beide nach links drehst bis zum Anschlag. Jetzt müssen wenn beide am Anschlag sind die gleiche Nummer anzeigen dann ist alles korrekt. Mit dem Brotstein Test einfach die richtige Nummer einstellen und fetig ist die Laube. 
Bei mir schluckt der hinterbau alles weg und komme er mit meiner Gabel an die Grenzen als mit dem Hintebau. 
Zum Sumpi mit Brain, ein Top Bike nur das Brain System finde ich nicht so toll. Es ist mir zu unberechenbar grad in rufen wenn's auf ein ma ruppiger wird weiß ich nie genau ob der Federweg jetzt auf macht oder nicht. Da habe ich Lieder einen knopf und kann immer selbst über mein Fahrwerk bestimmten. So sehe ich das zumindest


----------



## just4fun (21. April 2012)

@Gelenkkapsel

Das mit dem zu viel SAG ist halt so wenn du den Dämpfer laut Tabelle befüllst. Weniger Druck in der Negativkammer hilft ! glaub mir !

Auch wenn du Anfangst vielleicht das Gefühl hast, dass es "bockiger" ist so wie du schreibst. Im "richtigen" Gelände merkst man allerdings nicht mehr viel davon. Bist du mit der Einstellung auch wirklich länger gefahren ?

Meine Erfahrung deckt sich auch 100% mit deiner .. laut Tabelle zu hart (man nutz den FW nicht aus) .. Hauptkammer weniger, Negativkammer (viel) weniger und gut is ! 

Fahr diese Einstellung schon fast 1 jahr und konnte nichts negatives feststellen 

@Chuck88
Ich denke er meint nicht den SAG im Gelände sondern wenn man zb. eine lange Asphaltstrasse rauf fährt .. keine Hindernisse, nur Strasse und der Dämpfer geht langsam aber sicher auf 25-30% SAG .. das ist lästig ! natürlich kann man zwischendruch immer mal aufstehen, aber das ist bestimmt nicht so gewollt. Weniger Druck in der Nagtivkammer bedeutet zwar rein "theoretisch" ein weniger sanftes Ansprechhverhalten aber bei meinem Gewicht (und wahrscheinlich auch bei 85kg) merkt man nicht mehr viel davon .. es wird trotzdem fast alles geschluckt 


Gruß aus Wien


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (21. April 2012)

@Chuck88 und just4fun

Danke Euch beiden für die superschnelle und hilfreiche Antwort. Das mit dem Scott Mechaniker ist ja wirklich eine konkrete Aussage. Ich werde also nochmal mit dem Druck ein bisschen basteln und glaube Eurer Aussage, dass man tatsächlich auch ein vernünftiges Ergebnis erreichen kann. Ich habe die Einstellungen bisher schon recht ordentlich getestet. 900hm Wurzelpassagen und Vollgas (ok, für meine Verhältnisse, will hier nicht den Eindruck des Supercracks erwecken, aber immerhin bin ich etwas schneller als der Durchschnitt....runter....nur runter). Ich gebe ja zu es ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber ein bisschen fummelig ist es schon. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich es jetzt hinbekomme. Vermutlich habe ich, als ich die Positivkammer "weiter-betankt habe" insgesamt noch zu hoch gelegen.
Ok, den Lock-out braucht man nicht so oft, aber wenn man steile Strassen hochfährt finde ich den Geometrieunterschied echt klasse, ich merke echt wenn es dann einsackt, weil mir dann gewisse Teile eher einschlafen. Und alle 300m bunnyhopp ist auch nicht so wirklich der Plan gewesen.

Aber, ich finde es immer noch ein cooles Rad, alles Finetuning hier.

Nochmals Danke und hoffentlich ist bald der Schnee ab 1000hm weg.


----------



## matzescott (21. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Bezüglich eurer Probleme mit den Dämpfern:
> Bei Cannondale werden ja ähnliche Dämpfer verwendet. Diese sind zwar von Fox, arbeiten aber nach dem selben Prinzip - und haben manchmal das selbe Problem!
> Hier gibt es eine unkonventionelle Lösung, welche bei den Fox-Dämpfern funktioniert, und vielleicht auch beim DT mal nen Versuch wert wäre.
> Das draußen bleiben der Kolbenstange geschieht gern man nachdem man den Dämpfer eingestellt hat, und dann nochmal an der Positiv-Kammer was verändert, ohne vorher ALLE Luft aus der Negativkammer abzulassen. Dann zieht es den Dämpfer beim erneuten Aufpumpen bereits VIEL früher auseinander, obwohl man in der Negativkammer noch weit vom Druck der Positivkammer entfernt ist. Eigentlich sollte das ja erst passieren, wenn die Druck in der Neg.Kammer höher als in der Pos.Kammer ist. Zudem entsteht beim Einfedern ein seltsames Geräusch im Dämpfer (Klack), und der volle FW läßt sich nicht mehr nutzen. Woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen - ich vermute mal, dass sich irgendein Trennkolben verschiebt...
> ...




mist hätt ich gern mal ausprobiert. Hab den Dämpfer am Montag zum Service gegeben nachdem er nachdem ich ihn im Oktober vom Service geholt hab und seid dem des Rad im Keller Stand weil ich mit meiner Winterschlampe unterwegs war und am letzten Wochenende des Rad rausgeholt KD gemacht und siehe dar der Dämpferkolben steht schon wieder 15mm raus...

Bin mal gespannt ob des dieses mal auf Kulanz geht weil der Dämpfer schon 3 mal eingeschickt war...


----------



## FunkyRay (22. April 2012)

Servus zusammen,

eine Erfahrungsfrage zur Rahmengröße. Will mir bei einer Schritthöhe von 86cm und 1,83m Größe nen Genius 50 zuzulegen.
Auf Anhieb fühlte ich mich auf dem M wohler und wendiger, L war Augenscheinlich zu Tourenorientiert. Sattel steht auf 6-7 für die Optimale Höhe und somit etwa Lenkerhöhe.

Was gibt es für Erfahrungen auf dem Trail? Wollte es eher für AllMountain benutzen als für ewig lange Touren.

M oder doch eher nen L?


----------



## Chuck88 (22. April 2012)

Also ich bin 1,82 und fahre ein L Rahmen. Mit einem M Rahmen habe ich ein überschlagsgefühl. Stimmt schon das der M Rahmen einen Tick wendiger ist aber im wenn  ein L Rahmen hast hast du einen etwas grösseren Radstand und du sitzt etwas satter im Rad als auf dem Rad. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahre beide Rahmengrössen  im Gelände und dann nehm das so du dich am wohlsten fühlst weil egal wie gut das Bike ist oder wie gut du drin sitzt bringt das nichts wenn du dich nicht wohl fühlst. 
Du kannst noch Feintuning betreiben in dem du einen kürzeren Vorbau montierst, das 20iger hat einen mega langen verbaut das ist im verblocken Gelände total ********, mein 30iger hat einen relativ kurzen (weiß gard nicht die maße bei meinem) rede mit deinem Händler ob du verschiede vorbautlängen auch ma testen kannst.


----------



## mr.kay (22. April 2012)

Da gibt es wohl kein Patentrezept !
Wenn du dich auf dem M wohler fühlst , dann nimm es einfach !

Ich bin 1,80m (bei 86 cm Schritthöhe ,wenn ich richtig gemessen hab) und fühle mich auf dem L ganz wohl.
Fahre aber keine verblockten Trails.

Habe schon starke Sattelüberhöhung.
Sattel steht bei mir auf "Bauchnabelhöhe".
(Sieht ein wenig komisch aus,da Hardtail gewohnt).

Hab aber auch noch eine Kindshock verbaut, falls es doch mal etwas ruppiger zugehen sollte!


----------



## Bernstein84 (22. April 2012)

matzescott schrieb:


> mist hätt ich gern mal ausprobiert. Hab den Dämpfer am Montag zum Service gegeben nachdem er nachdem ich ihn im Oktober vom Service geholt hab und seid dem des Rad im Keller Stand weil ich mit meiner Winterschlampe unterwegs war und am letzten Wochenende des Rad rausgeholt KD gemacht und siehe dar der Dämpferkolben steht schon wieder 15mm raus...
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob des dieses mal auf Kulanz geht weil der Dämpfer schon 3 mal eingeschickt war...



Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## FunkyRay (22. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,82 und fahre ein L Rahmen. Mit einem M Rahmen habe ich ein überschlagsgefühl. Stimmt schon das der M Rahmen einen Tick wendiger ist aber im wenn  ein L Rahmen hast hast du einen etwas grösseren Radstand und du sitzt etwas satter im Rad als auf dem Rad. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahre beide Rahmengrössen  im Gelände und dann nehm das so du dich am wohlsten fühlst weil egal wie gut das Bike ist oder wie gut du drin sitzt bringt das nichts wenn du dich nicht wohl fühlst.
> Du kannst noch Feintuning betreiben in dem du einen kürzeren Vorbau montierst, das 20iger hat einen mega langen verbaut das ist im verblocken Gelände total ********, mein 30iger hat einen relativ kurzen (weiß gard nicht die maße bei meinem) rede mit deinem Händler ob du verschiede vorbautlängen auch ma testen kannst.



Danke, hab es in M da und konnte aufgrund des Wetters nicht auf den Trail. Hab aber genau dein Manko mal getestet und bin mal ne Treppe damit runter und hatte auch das Überschlagsgefühl, werd es Dienstag gegen das L tauschen


----------



## flashselot (23. April 2012)

So, mein Dämpfer wurde auf Garantie gegen einen neuen getauscht, soweit so gut.
Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem damit wie der Dämpfer verbaut wurde: und zwar hat der Dämpfer ein ziemliches seitenspel. Wenn ich den mal kräftig rechts\links mit der Hand drehe dann dreht der sich sicher so 2-4mm mit. Auch die silbernen unterlegscheiben ( zwischen  dem Dämpfer und der Aufnahme) stehen etwa  0.5-1mm ab und liegen nicht eng an. Bin halt nicht sicher ob das so sein soll damit der dampfer nicht bocksteif drin sitzt sondern ein wenig speilraum hat, sieht aber schon komisch aus.
Kann mal bitte jemand von euch das an seinem genius testen? Einfach mal den Dämpfer mit der Hand kräftig drehen. Sitzt de fest oder gibt er nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (23. April 2012)

Deswegen heißen sie auch "Gelenklager", hier siehst du es auch   http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=160
Hat also alles seine berechtigung.


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (23. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Zu deinem Problem mit dem SAG beim Lockout. Das ist bei mit genau so, es ist aber völlig normal. Wenn das Gelände sehr ruppig ist gibt der Dämpfer nach einer Weile etwas nach, dem kannst du entgegenwirken in dem du kurz den Hinterbau entlastet, dann zieht es den Dämpfer wieder voll rein. Hatte das Vergnügen mit einem Mechaniker von Scott eine Bike Tour zu machen und er hat mir das bestätigt das das normal sei. Genau mit der Gebwichtstabelle. Es sind Richtangaben.
> Also ich habe meinen Dämpfer erst nach der Tabelle eingestellt und dann nur den Druck in der + Kammer erhöht bis in den gewünschten SAG hatte ( bei mir 30%)
> Mit mit dem ansprechverhalten so total begeistert und finde ihn besser als die FOX Dämpfer aber das ist nur meine Einschätzung.
> Was noch ganz wichtig ist das die zwei roten Drehschrauben mit den Zahlen bei die gleiche Nummer aufweisen und was anscheinend auch schon vorgekommen ist das die Drehschrauben falsch montiert wurden. Das kannst du aber einfach testen in dem du beide nach links drehst bis zum Anschlag. Jetzt müssen wenn beide am Anschlag sind die gleiche Nummer anzeigen dann ist alles korrekt. Mit dem Brotstein Test einfach die richtige Nummer einstellen und fetig ist die Laube.
> ...



So was blödes. Jetzt hat der offizielle Scott Support auf meine Anfrage mit der selben Problembeschreibung, wie ich Sie hier auch geposted habe geantwortet. Jetzt werde ich es nochmal einschicken müssen. Man muss ihnen wirklich zuguten halten, dass sie sehr bemüht sind und sofort reagieren und der Dämpferservice innerhalb von 5 Tagen ging. Jetzt schauen wir mal.

Zitat Scott Service:
....bei diesem von Ihnen geschilderten Verhalten des Dämpfers, muss weiterhin von einem Schaden am Dämpfer selbst ausgegangen werden.
Dieser darf im Lockout Modus keinen SAG aufweisen bzw. nicht in den SAG rutschen. Der Lockout muss fest und anhaltend sein.
Voraussetzung hierfür ist allerdings, dass alle Druckwerte in der positiv und negativ Luftkammer im richtigen Verhältnis eingebracht wurden; sowie
eine korrekte Zugspannung an Dämpferkabel.
Da der Dämpfer augenscheinlich einen Schaden aufweist oder zumindest nicht korrekt funktioniert, ist auch eine korrekte Abstimmung des
Fahrwerks nicht möglich. D.h. der Dämpfer müsste nochmalig über Ihren Scott Händler zum DT Swiss Service Center eingeschickt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr
SCOTT-Team


----------



## Sklaventreiber (23. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

gerade eben habe ich den Genius- Thread entdeckt. 82 Seiten, wow... Gibts da zufällig eine Zusammenfassung? 

Ich bin seit Mitte letzten Jahres selbst Besitzter eines Genius 40 mit Reverb und seit kurzen mit der Kettenführung von Bionicon. 

Soweit bin ich mit allem zufrieden. Die Reverb hatte zweimal etwas Luft gezogen, ist aber schnell wieder entlüftet. Mein Rad hat nun 1200 km und ca. 16000 Hm hinter sich, soweit ok, aber:

letzte Woche beim putzten hatte ich auf einmal eine Speiche in der Hand, Gabel ist undicht, die Kette ist wohl auch schon zu lang und sollte getauscht werden...  
Speiche hinten ersetzten kostete mich 27 Euro, die Gabel reparieren kostet normal wohl ca. 100, ich bekomme es jetzt auf gut will für 60 Euro. Allternative wäre einschicken, aber ich möchte momentan nicht auf das Rad verzichten. Jetzt wo ich langsam wieder fitt bin.

Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß!

Gruß

Uli


----------



## flashselot (23. April 2012)

Ich habe hier bei einigen schon gelesen, dass sie die Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze verbaut haben. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Die Reverb gibt's ja  in max 31.6mm und unserer Genius haben 34.9mm. Wie ist es mit dem Carbonrahmen, da kann man ja sicher nicht jede beliebige Distanzhülse nehmen? Passt die 420mm Variante in den M Rahmen?


----------



## Vincy (23. April 2012)

Von Sixpack gibt es Reduzierhülsen, die sind 140mm lang.
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=328


----------



## Chuck88 (23. April 2012)

Gelenkkapsel schrieb:


> So was blödes. Jetzt hat der offizielle Scott Support auf meine Anfrage mit der selben Problembeschreibung, wie ich Sie hier auch geposted habe geantwortet. Jetzt werde ich es nochmal einschicken müssen. Man muss ihnen wirklich zuguten halten, dass sie sehr bemüht sind und sofort reagieren und der Dämpferservice innerhalb von 5 Tagen ging. Jetzt schauen wir mal.
> 
> Zitat Scott Service:
> ....bei diesem von Ihnen geschilderten Verhalten des Dämpfers, muss weiterhin von einem Schaden am Dämpfer selbst ausgegangen werden.
> ...




WTF, da bin ich jetzt Platt der Typ von Scott der sich mein Bike angekuckt hat schraubt da die Testbikes für die ganzen Magazine zusammen und wenn der das nicht weiß mach ich mir echt bissle Sorgen bei Scott aber danke für die Klarstellung muss gleich ma meine Zugspannung überprüfen weil vom Gabel lockout hat sie letzte Woche nicht mehr gestimmt, hoffentlich dann auch beim Dämpfer .....


----------



## Chuck88 (23. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Von Sixpack gibt es Reduzierhülsen, die sind 140mm lang.
> http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=328



Aber Achtung, wenn du eine Reduzierhülse einsetzt erlischt deine Garantie!!! So ist es zumindest bei den Genius Carbonrahmen


----------



## Langenfelder (23. April 2012)

na und, ich hab die jetzt seit 2009 dirn und .......... nix is kaputt, mein 30er is auch aus Plastik, von 09, also eines der ersten mit 150 mm.


----------



## Chuck88 (23. April 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> na und, ich hab die jetzt seit 2009 dirn und .......... nix is kaputt, mein 30er is auch aus Plastik, von 09, also eines der ersten mit 150 mm.



Ja glaube auch nicht das da so schnell was passiert aber wenn ein neues Genius hast (so wie ich) bin ich da bissle Vorsichitg, weil so ein Plastikrahmen kostet schon etwas und mit Plastikkleber ist da leider auch nicht viel. 
Ein Scott Vertreter war bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens und der meinte wenn der Rahmen wegen einer Hülse bricht, dann an einer bekannten stelle und wenn er dann da am Sack ist gibt es  Null Kulanz. Ist anscheinend schon oft vorgekommen laut Scott. Wenn mein Genius ein paar Jahre auf dem Plastik Buckel hat kommt bei mit auch so je stütze dran gibt nix geileres.
War diese Jahr schon im Biker Urlaub und es hat mich immer zu tode genervt Sattel hoch, anhalten Sattel runter, anhalten und dann wieder Sattel hoch oh nein verdammt hätte Ihn doch unten lassen sollen usw.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (23. April 2012)

ja ok wenn neu ist, ist die erste Schramme immer schmerzhaft, noch schlimmer wenn`s den Rahmen zerbröstelt. 
Aber wie gesagt mein Rad ist von Januar 09 und die Stütze ist nur ein halbes jahr jünger. Auch das Problem mit dem Dämfer hatte ich erst ein mal und ich geh bestimmt nich zimmperlich mit meinem Rad um.
Bis vor kurzen waren auch noch regelmäßige Parkbesuche dabei. Willingen und Winterberg. Hab mir dafür dieses Jahr aber ein Voltage FR 10 geleistet. Mein Genius ist " nur noch " für den Enduroeinsatz gedacht. ( bis der Rahmen bricht )


----------



## Chuck88 (23. April 2012)

Also Dämpfer ist bei mir bis jetzt auch noch Top ist abe wie gesagt noch nicht alt bis auf das mit dem lockout aber da glaube ich das ist die Zugspannung (hoff)
Finde es von Scott aber echt schwach das man offiziell keine nachrüsten darf warum kommen die auch auf so ein schwules Maß? Beim LT haben sie doch auch einen Standartdruchmesser genommen. Bauen so eine Waffe an Bike und verkrüppeln es echt mit so einem Schwulen Rohrdurchmesser.


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (23. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> WTF, da bin ich jetzt Platt der Typ von Scott der sich mein Bike angekuckt hat schraubt da die Testbikes für die ganzen Magazine zusammen und wenn der das nicht weiß mach ich mir echt bissle Sorgen bei Scott aber danke für die Klarstellung muss gleich ma meine Zugspannung überprüfen weil vom Gabel lockout hat sie letzte Woche nicht mehr gestimmt, hoffentlich dann auch beim Dämpfer .....



habe bei mir mit der zugspannung ganz am anfang auch herumgespielt. das ist sehr simpel auszutesten ohne dass man die platte am dämpfer abnehmen muss. man kann sich ja auch knapp merken bis wohin man die einstellschraube am twinlock-hebel drin hatte. wenn man rausdreht merkt man ganz gut wann der lockout anfängt und wann es im full-mode anfängt härter zu werden. ich drück dir die daumen. ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich wäre schon ein bischen enttäuscht wenn das im lockout tatsächlich etwas nachgibt, allerdings, rein technisch gesehen, könnte man es nachvollziehen. Sein sollte es aber trotzdem nicht, war ja teil der kaufentscheidung. bin mal gespannt ob das auch etwas am federungsverhalten (bei der Einstellung) etwas bringt. Leider wird das wohl noch 2 wochen dauern, weil der händler derzeit voll ist und mit dem feiertag nächste woche, wetter soll gut werden habe ich es vertagt, was ja schon zeigt wie dringend das problem ist  
was mich hauptsächlich nervt ist das was man bei ärzten auch nachsagt, drei techniker, fünf meinungen.

-- Nachtrag --

@Chuck88: war mir im nachhinein nicht sicher ob du die zugspannung an der Gabel meintest. An der Gabel ist es normal, dass sie bei härteren Schlägen im Lockout minimalst einfedert (aber immer in die grundstellung zurückgeht, also nicht einsackt). Bei mir geschätzt 5mm, so das man es gerade so merkt. Vorne finde ich es persönlich gut so.


----------



## surfer_1978 (24. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nach ewigem testen auf dem Rad und jetzt stundenlangem lesen hier wollte ich euch mal direkt fragen wie ich das Genius für mich optimal einstelle.

Bin 181cm groß 80kg Rahmengröße M
Fahre hauptsächlich Isar-Trails, Jochberg und einmal im Jahr ne Woche Gardasee.

Bis jetzt hatte ich in + 280 und in - 170
da hat es mich aber bei jeder Wurtzel fasz aus dem Sattel geschossen. Ich fand es selbst im Full Mode sehr hart, besonders eben das ausfedern.
Die Drehregler habe ich beide auf 7.

Habt ihr mir einen Tipp wie ich es "flowiger" und nicht so bockig einstellen kann?

Danke


----------



## mr.kay (24. April 2012)

Pump  einfach für 10 kg weniger Luft ein !
Stellräder auf 7 ? 
Probier mal auf 3-4

btw.
Einfach einstellen ,testen ,einstellen ,testen.............^^
Kleine Schritte vornehmen und immer wieder zwischen testen !!


----------



## Chuck88 (24. April 2012)

surfer_1978 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nach ewigem testen auf dem Rad und jetzt stundenlangem lesen hier wollte ich euch mal direkt fragen wie ich das Genius für mich optimal einstelle.
> 
> Bin 181cm groß 80kg Rahmengröße M
> Fahre hauptsächlich Isar-Trails, Jochberg und einmal im Jahr ne Woche Gardasee.
> ...


Der "Bordsteintest" ist ne gute Hilfestellung zum Ausfederweg zum einstellen (ist im Handbuch beschrieben)
Auf was für einem SAG fährst du? Stell ihn einfach ma auf 30%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashselot (24. April 2012)

7 scheint mir auch zu hoch zu sein. Das ist der rebound und der ist bei mir auf 5.
Was mich allerdings interessiert ist: welche Funktion hat die negativ Kammer? So wie ich das versteher Druck dort der positiv Kammer entgegen. Was soll das bringen?


----------



## chorge (24. April 2012)

Plüschigeres Ansprechen...


----------



## flashselot (24. April 2012)

Also quasi negativ-rebound? Je höher der Druck in der negativ Kammer desto langsamer federt der Dämpfer ein? Richtig?


----------



## chorge (24. April 2012)

Ähm, nein! Das Losbrechmoment der systembedingt engen Dichtungen wird reduziert. Da der Luftdruck in der Positivkammer sehr hoch ist, hilft die Negativkammer diesen Druck am Anfang des
FW etwas zu kompensieren. So ähnelt das Ansprechen eher einem Stahlfederelement...


----------



## surfer_1978 (24. April 2012)

SAG ist ca 30%

Das Einstellen testen einstellen testen habe ich schon gemacht, komme aber eben wie gesagt auf keinen grünen Zweig...


----------



## flashselot (24. April 2012)

Ok, also je höher der druck in der negativkammer desto kleiner der losbrehmoment => der Dämpfer federt schneller ein => reagiert somit direkter? Stimmt so?


----------



## Chuck88 (24. April 2012)

surfer_1978 schrieb:


> SAG ist ca 30%
> 
> Das Einstellen testen einstellen testen habe ich schon gemacht, komme aber eben wie gesagt auf keinen grünen Zweig...



Mhhh.... was sagt dein Händler dazu bzw. bist ma ein anderes Genius bei außen Laden ma kurz gefahren so zum direktem Vergleich.
Also normal ist der Dämpfer kein Hexenwerk, klar das fein Tuning dauert aber die grobe Einstellung habe ich in 10min hinbekommen und das feintuning war nach ein paar Touren auch erledigt.
Fühle mich zumindest so wohl wie es jetzt eingestellt ist


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2012)

Ich staune immer wieder, wie wenig Druck ihr braucht. Mein Genius Modell 2011 braucht immer deutlich mehr Druck als von Scott angegeben. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein Equalizer 2 (angeblich Modell 2011) ungefähr so viel Druck braucht wie die Scott Angaben fürs Modell 2010.
Wie erkenne ich, ob es sich um ein 2010er oder 2011er Modell handelt? Steht irgendwo das Modelljahr drauf?


----------



## much175 (25. April 2012)

flashselot schrieb:


> Ok, also je höher der druck in der negativkammer desto kleiner der losbrehmoment => der Dämpfer federt schneller ein => reagiert somit direkter? Stimmt so?



So hab ich es gemacht, mir waren 30% SAG zuviel. Hab die +Kammer auf 18 bar hoch genommen und die -Kammer auf 12,5bar daraufhin ist das hinterrad übelst gesprungen. Bin dann auf 13bar in der -Kammer hoch und der Dämpfer hat alles geschluckt! 
GEIL!!!


----------



## much175 (25. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Ja glaube auch nicht das da so schnell was passiert aber wenn ein neues Genius hast (so wie ich) bin ich da bissle Vorsichitg, weil so ein Plastikrahmen kostet schon etwas und mit Plastikkleber ist da leider auch nicht viel.
> Ein Scott Vertreter war bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens und der meinte wenn der Rahmen wegen einer Hülse bricht, dann an einer bekannten stelle und wenn er dann da am Sack ist gibt es  Null Kulanz. Ist anscheinend schon oft vorgekommen laut Scott. Wenn mein Genius ein paar Jahre auf dem Plastik Buckel hat kommt bei mit auch so je stütze dran gibt nix geileres.
> War diese Jahr schon im Biker Urlaub und es hat mich immer zu tode genervt Sattel hoch, anhalten Sattel runter, anhalten und dann wieder Sattel hoch oh nein verdammt hätte Ihn doch unten lassen sollen usw.....



Da gibt es eine bestimmte Stelle??? Kannst du die bei deinem Händler in Erfahrung bringen?
Und gleich noch die zweite Frage, Gilt das für Blechrahmen auch?

Gruß und sry für den Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (25. April 2012)

much175 schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine bestimmte Stelle??? Kannst du die bei deinem Händler in Erfahrung bringen?
> Und gleich noch die zweite Frage, Gilt das für Blechrahmen auch?
> 
> Gruß und sry für den Doppelpost



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind weder der Alu noch der Carbon-Rahmen des Genius für Reduzierhülsen freigegeben und es erlischt in jedem Fall die Garantie wenn der Rahmen Schaden nimmt.  




Die besagt Stelle  ist die rot markierte, dort kann das Sattelrohr vom Hauptrahmen abreißen.


----------



## martinos (26. April 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind weder der Alu noch der Carbon-Rahmen des Genius für Reduzierhülsen freigegeben und es erlischt in jedem Fall die Garantie wenn der Rahmen Schaden nimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei meinem 2009er Genius 40 (Alu) ist es auch an der von Scotty genannten Stelle gebrochen (ohne Reduzierhülse, ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze). Wurde im Rahmen der Garantie anstandslos getauscht. Bei den neueren Alu-Genius'sen wurde diese Schweißstelle verstärkt und sieht wesentlich stabiler aus.


----------



## flashselot (26. April 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2009er Genius 40 (Alu) ist es auch an der von Scotty genannten Stelle gebrochen (ohne Reduzierhülse, ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze). Wurde im Rahmen der Garantie anstandslos getauscht. Bei den neueren Alu-Genius'sen wurde diese Schweißstelle verstärkt und sieht wesentlich stabiler aus.



Also ich finde das schon eine Sauerei von Scott. Wenn die sich schon für so einen beschissenen "Standard" entscheiden, dann sollten die doch wenigstens eine passende Reduzierhülse als Option anbieten können. Das Bike gibt es  schon in der 5en Generation, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es keine Scotteigenen Langzeittests gibt....

Wenn man die Garantie mal ausenvor lässt, würdet ihr von 34.9 auf 31.6 oder 30.9 verkleinern? Reicht die 125er Hülse und muss es eine geschlitzte oder eine runde sein? Und nimmt man für den Carbonrahmen Aluhülse oder Plastik?


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2012)

Da es bei mir beim M Rahmen bleibt, hab ich mir von Sixpack die Hülse auf 31,6 bestellt. Mal schaun ob die 120er kommt oder die 140er.

Denke 31,6 macht mehr Sinn, da minimal größerer Durchmesser und somit bessere Kraftverteilung. Gibt es auch nicht geschlitzte? Wie wird die dann geklemmt?

Glaub wichtig wird auch sein, dass die Stütze nicht dauerhaft auf den minimalen 10cm versenkt ist, deswegen hab ich mal die 400er Sattelstütze genommen


----------



## sessantanove (26. April 2012)

Ganz ehrlich bei uns in der Umgebung montieren alle Scotthändler absenkbare Sattelstützen mit Reduzierhülsen, habe mal bei einem Nachgefragt wegen der Freigabe. Der meinte dann nur er wisse nicht wieso das nicht gehen sollte.... Soviel zu den Scotthändler


----------



## octane racer (26. April 2012)

Also Scott hat bei den Ransom 10  Modellen (Carbon) auch Reduzierhülsen verbaut!!!
Und im übrigen wird durch den Einbau einer Reduzierhülse das Carbon oder Alurohr gestärkt!!


----------



## Azrael (26. April 2012)

Hallo 

Ich bin schon seit dem 2009er zufriedener Genius Fahrer ohne Probleme. Leider habe ich mich am WE geerdet. Dabei ist der Einstellknopf des Tracloc Hebels abgebrochen. Also die hohle Schraube mit der man die Zuglänge einstellen kann. Seither ist das wechseln der Modi kaum noch möglich.

Den Hebel habe ich nur komplett gefunden.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man die einzeln bekommen kann?
Oder kennt jemand eine Alternative von anderen Herstellern die auf das Gewinde passt?

Danke

Rich


----------



## flashselot (27. April 2012)

Also, ich habe heute mit einem Schweizer Scott Mechaniker aus der Reparatur/Garantie Abteilung sprechen können. Es gibt definitiv eine Scott Genius Reduzierhülse, ist aber nicht billig ca. 80 CHF (60 EUR). Die Garantie wird bei Verwendung der Hülse nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, was an dieser Hülse anders sein soll. als an denen die man im internet für 8-15 EUR kaufen kann

Gruss


----------



## Langenfelder (27. April 2012)

der Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sklaventreiber (27. April 2012)

Also ich hab die Stütze mit 31,6mm genommen. Mein Rahmen ist zwar ein L, aber trotz normaler Proportionen bei 1,80m muß das Sattelrohr ganz schön weit rausgezogen werden. In Kombination mit doch extremen Winkel des Sattelrohrs kommen da je nach Fahrergewicht ganz ordentliche Biegekräfte auf. Meine Hülse hab ich selbst gedreht, ist aus Alu und 150mm lang... Ich bin zufrieden 

Gruß

Uli


----------



## StullY (28. April 2012)

Hallo,

habe das Genius 30 ´09 mit der Talas ´10 und Twin-Loc. Problem:  Meine Fox-Gabel läßt sich nicht mehr hochfahren. Geht es Euch auch so? Möchte außerdem die Gabel nicht zu Toxoholics schicken (schlechte Erfahrung). Was würdet Ihr machen?! 

LG

Stully


----------



## Scotty83 (29. April 2012)

StullY schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das Genius 30 ´09 mit der Talas ´10 und Twin-Loc. Problem:  Meine Fox-Gabel läßt sich nicht mehr hochfahren. Geht es Euch auch so? Möchte außerdem die Gabel nicht zu Toxoholics schicken (schlechte Erfahrung). Was würdet Ihr machen?!
> 
> ...



Tippe auf ein Dichtungsproblem hatte bei meiner Fox Talas das umgekehrte Problem sie lies sich nicht mehr senken. Die Einstellung zu Toxoholics solltest du überdenken denn die einzige Alternative wäre selber machen... doch da brauchst du Ahnung, Werkzeug und ein Dichtungsset von Fox  alles sehr  teuer.
Es gibt kaum noch Händler die sich selbst an die Gabeln wagen und sie eh zu Toxoholics schicken... viel Möglichkeiten hast du also nicht...... oder neu kaufen was wohl die teuerste Variante wäre


----------



## StullY (29. April 2012)

Danke!  
Da muss ich mich wohl dem Unausweichlichen fügen... So ein Mist!!!

LG

Stully


----------



## much175 (30. April 2012)

kannst aber auch mal die hier anschreiben:
http://www.fahrrad-hoblik.de/

Die nehmen die Fox-Gabeln noch selber auseinander


----------



## brother-23 (30. April 2012)

Hier kommt meine Gabel beim nächsten Mal hin:
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (1. Mai 2012)

brother-23 schrieb:


> Hier kommt meine Gabel beim nächsten Mal hin:
> http://www.flatout-suspension.de/



Vielen Dank macht einen guten Eindruck und um 60 Euro günstiger als bei Toxoholics.


----------



## much175 (2. Mai 2012)

Noch was anderes, kann jemand von der Bionicon KeFü ein Bild machen, wie ihr die an den Schaltzug gebammelt habt? Nach nem guten Monat Wartezeit ist meine nun auch da und da der Zug sich dann schon nach links Richtung Tretlager biegt, steht die KeFü leicht schräg. Gestern ist dann der Kabelbinder, der mitgeliefert wurde gerissen...

Sehr blöd


----------



## Sklaventreiber (2. Mai 2012)

Meine Bionicon steht auch leicht nach aussen, geht aber ohne Probleme. Wenn ich vom kleinen auf das mittlere Kettenblatt wechseln möchte, gehts etwas schwerer, aber sonst merke ich keinen Unterschied (ausser das die Kette halt nicht mehr runter hüpft )

Bild hab ich grad keins... Ein Kabelbinder sitzt bei mir noch auf dem Strebenschutz, der andere direkt davor auf der Strebe...

Gruß

Uli


----------



## Salcin (2. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Bezüglich eurer Probleme mit den Dämpfern:
> Bei Cannondale werden ja ähnliche Dämpfer verwendet. Diese sind zwar von Fox, arbeiten aber nach dem selben Prinzip - und haben manchmal das selbe Problem!
> Hier gibt es eine unkonventionelle Lösung, welche bei den Fox-Dämpfern funktioniert, und vielleicht auch beim DT mal nen Versuch wert wäre.
> Das draußen bleiben der Kolbenstange geschieht gern man nachdem man den Dämpfer eingestellt hat, und dann nochmal an der Positiv-Kammer was verändert, ohne vorher ALLE Luft aus der Negativkammer abzulassen. Dann zieht es den Dämpfer beim erneuten Aufpumpen bereits VIEL früher auseinander, obwohl man in der Negativkammer noch weit vom Druck der Positivkammer entfernt ist. Eigentlich sollte das ja erst passieren, wenn die Druck in der Neg.Kammer höher als in der Pos.Kammer ist. Zudem entsteht beim Einfedern ein seltsames Geräusch im Dämpfer (Klack), und der volle FW läßt sich nicht mehr nutzen. Woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen - ich vermute mal, dass sich irgendein Trennkolben verschiebt...
> ...



Hallo Gemeinde,

hat dies schon mal einer bei einem DT Dämpfer probiert?


----------



## trail-biker (3. Mai 2012)

Salcin schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> hat dies schon mal einer bei einem DT Dämpfer probiert?


 
Mein dämpfer hat direkt nach dem Service auch nicht richtig funktioniert
Beim ausfedern immer so ein kolnk klonk und trotz korrekter Abstimmung schlechte Federfunktion. hab dann auch mal rumprobiert
und nach "FOX Anleitung aufgepumpt. Irgendwann gabs dann ein Pfeiffgeräusch so als ob ein Druckausgleich erfolgt wäre.
Hab danach wieder normalen Luftdruck + und- Kammer aufgepumpt.
Bei der Probefahrt funktionierte der Dämpfer dann wieder erste Sahne


----------



## mr.kay (3. Mai 2012)

Dann ist der Fox-Reset-Tip ja Gold wert !

Langzeiterfahrung wäre noch hilfreich.
Bitte einfach mal nach 200-500km nochmals ein Feedback geben.
Danke !


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand ein Genius mit einer Rock Shox Revelation und dort auch die Motion Control DNA3 (vom Spark 2012) eingebaut?
Bekomme nächste Woche ein Genius 20 2012 und möchte da evtl statt der Fox Talas Fit RL eine Revelation mit der MoCo DNA3 einbauen.

Falls jemand Interesse an der Fox Talas Fit RL (weiß, mit QR15), dann PN.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen ,

man(n) hört das (echte) neue Genius soll dieses Jahr auf dem dem Markt kommen als antwort auf das Jekeyll.....weiß jemand etwas genaues ?


----------



## sessantanove (13. Mai 2012)

Also die 2013er Bikes sollen doch wie immer im Herbst kommen. Habe nur gehört die sollen genial sein, aber wohl alle mit 27,5" Räder.


----------



## Scotty83 (13. Mai 2012)

Mal eine Frage woher stammen diese Gerüchte und was ist unter genial zu verstehen? 

- Neuer  Rahmen
- Neuer  Dämpfer
- Neue technische Spezifikation
?

Wenn man nichts genaues sagen kann, finde ich solch Aussagen unangebracht und wenig hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (13. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Genius mit einer Rock Shox Revelation und dort auch die Motion Control DNA3 (vom Spark 2012) eingebaut?
> Bekomme nächste Woche ein Genius 20 2012 und möchte da evtl statt der Fox Talas Fit RL eine Revelation mit der MoCo DNA3 einbauen.



Mich würde auch interessieren, wie sich ein Genius mit MoCo DNA3 fährt. Bitte berichten, falls du den Umbau machst.


----------



## sparkfan (13. Mai 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts genaues sagen kann, finde ich solch Aussagen unangebracht und wenig hilfreich.



Spätestens an dieser Stelle


> ... aber wohl alle mit 27,5" Räder.


sollte doch alles klar sein


----------



## Nightjumper73 (13. Mai 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage woher stammen diese Gerüchte und was ist unter genial zu verstehen?
> 
> - Neuer  Rahmen
> - Neuer  Dämpfer
> ...



Hallo.

Also ich finde das hier ist die ideale Plattform um Gerüchte zu besprechen...so kann sich, wer möchte, die Zeit bis zur offiziellen Präsentation überbrücken...

Wer es nicht mag:

Konkrete Stellungnahmen mit tollen großen Fotos ( manchmal sogar Video ) und ausagekräftigen Berichten auf: Scott-Sports.com 

Aber klar es sollte nicht total aus der Luft gegriffen sein

Viele Grüße


----------



## Scotty83 (13. Mai 2012)

Ja klar sollte man Gerüchte besprechen aber wie gesagt es sollte irgendwo belegbar sein woher diese kommen..... sonst kann ich ja auch so vieles behaupten......und die Aussage " sollen genial sein" hmmm.. was soll man mit dieser Aussage anfangen???


----------



## sessantanove (13. Mai 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage woher stammen diese Gerüchte und was ist unter genial zu verstehen?
> 
> - Neuer  Rahmen
> - Neuer  Dämpfer
> ...



Also die Aussage kam vom Scotthändler. Kumpel hatte am Genius 40 (2008) seine Schwinge zerstört, und beim Händler waren wir für die Reperatur und da Stand dann noch ein Genius 30 2012 für einen guten Preis. Und da meinte der Bikemech er solle jetzt mal das alte reparieren und erst uf die neuen Modelle warten die im Herbst kommen. Da eben diese wieder einen Sprung nach vorne seien, und eben auch mit den 27,5" Rädern. 

Leider kenne ich diese Händler nicht sehr gut, werde aber meinen Händler ansprechen sobald ich Ihn im Training sehe.

Wenn man aber wirklich von 27,5" ausgeht müssten Sie ja sicher den Rahmen anpassen das die Geometrie wieder stimmt.


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2012)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, wie sich ein Genius mit MoCo DNA3 fährt. Bitte berichten, falls du den Umbau machst.


 
Die MoCo DNA der Sid passt nicht in einer Revelation.
Für das Genius kann man laut Sram-Service die serienmäßige MoCo DNA mit Remote verwenden. Für den TwinLoc-Hebel braucht man dann eine andere Seilzugscheibe (RS).
Bei der Scott MoCo DNA3 sind spezielle Ports für die Druckstufe. Im Traction-Modus dann mit stärkerer Druckstufe und dadurch die Federwegreduzierung.
Die MoCo DNA RCT3 gibt es leider nicht mit Remote, ist da derzeit noch nicht möglich. 

Fährt hier jemand mit einem Genius 50 2011? 
Dort ist ja eine Revelation. Ist da die Hebelstellung für die Gabel auch 3-stufig oder nur für den hinteren Dämpfer?
Mir geht ist nur darum, dass die Gabel im Traction-Modus dann auch mit stärkerer Druckstufe ist.


Hat jemand hier gute Connection zur Technikabteilung von Scott?


----------



## m2000 (16. Mai 2012)

sessantanove schrieb:


> Also die Aussage kam vom Scotthändler. Kumpel hatte am Genius 40 (2008) seine Schwinge zerstört, und beim Händler waren wir für die Reperatur und da Stand dann noch ein Genius 30 2012 für einen guten Preis. Und da meinte der Bikemech er solle jetzt mal das alte reparieren und erst uf die neuen Modelle warten die im Herbst kommen. Da eben diese wieder einen Sprung nach vorne seien, und eben auch mit den 27,5" Rädern.
> 
> Leider kenne ich diese Händler nicht sehr gut, werde aber meinen Händler ansprechen sobald ich Ihn im Training sehe.
> 
> Wenn man aber wirklich von 27,5" ausgeht müssten Sie ja sicher den Rahmen anpassen das die Geometrie wieder stimmt.



Sorry, aber wir sind auch Scott Dealer, und glaub mir, bis jetzt weiss noch keiner wie die 2013 wirklich kommen.


----------



## sparkfan (16. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand mit einem Genius 50 2011?
> Dort ist ja eine Revelation. Ist da die Hebelstellung für die Gabel auch 3-stufig oder nur für den hinteren Dämpfer?



Ich habe ein Custom Genius mit einer Revelation. Der Twinlock hat auch für die Gabel 3 Positionen bzw. der Remote Control Zug für die Gabel wird sowohl in allen 3 Stellungen bewegt. Allerdings wird der Remote Control Zug bei der Umstellung von Offen auf Traction Mode nur sehr wenig bewegt. Ich würde sagen nur ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 so viel wie von Traction Mode zu Lockout. U.U. reicht das.


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2012)

1/4-1/3 Seilzugbewegung würde schon reichen. Mit Floodgate kann man ja auch noch etwas beeinflussen.
Werde es da mal mit einer MoCo DNA RLT oder BBMoCo versuchen.
Will nur deswegen eine Revelation verwenden, da dort der Serviceaufwand wesentlich einfacher ist. Zudem bekommt man da auch die Ersatzteile problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (16. Mai 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Will nur deswegen eine Revelation verwenden, da dort der Serviceaufwand wesentlich einfacher ist. Zudem bekommt man da auch die Ersatzteile problemlos.



Das war auch meine Motivation. Ausserdem ist die Revelation gem. meiner Recherchen ca. 80g leichter als die von Scott verbaute Fox


----------



## trail-biker (18. Mai 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Dann ist der Fox-Reset-Tip ja Gold wert !
> 
> Langzeiterfahrung wäre noch hilfreich.
> Bitte einfach mal nach 200-500km nochmals ein Feedback geben.
> Danke !


 

Bin jetzt ca 400 Km gefahren und es Funktioniert noch alles bestens.


----------



## anch2844 (20. Mai 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage: Bei meinem Genius 40 steht der Dämpferkolben in Ruhe ca 1,5cm aus dem Gehäuse raus. Ist das normal? Gekauft 2011.


----------



## alexhoring (20. Mai 2012)

anch2844 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Bei meinem Genius 40 steht der Dämpferkolben in Ruhe ca 1,5cm aus dem Gehäuse raus. Ist das normal? Gekauft 2011.


Nein, normal ist das nicht. Eine Freundin von mir hatte bei Ihrem Genius neulich ein ähnliches Problem. Bei ihr hat sichs zum Glück so lösen lassen:
1. Luft aus Negativkammer rauslassen bis der Kolben reingeht
2. Positivkammer auf den richtigen Druck pumpen
3. Negativkammer auf den richtigen Druck pumpen

Beim Equalizer Dämpfer ist es nämlich wichtig dass die richtige Reihenfolge (also zuerst Positivkammer, dann Negativkammer) eingehalten wird.


----------



## anch2844 (20. Mai 2012)

Habe ich auch alles so gemacht. Werde es mal mit dem Ablassen versuchen.


----------



## anch2844 (20. Mai 2012)

So, nach  Druckwegnahme aus der negativen Kammer geht der Kolben rein. Beim erneuten Befüllen ist alles wie vorher, Kolben steht raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norranz (21. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle mich, mein Genius und mein Problem an dieser Stelle mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich heisse Sascha, bin 29 Jahre jung und fahre seit September 2010 ein Genius 50 (Modell 2009).

Ich war bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, bis vor kurzem die Kolbenstange im Lockout Modus nach wenigen Metern immer heraus schaute. 
Also ein ähnliches Problem wie der User Gelenkkapsel 
(siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9435976&postcount=2029)

Darauf habe ich das Bike zum Händler gebracht und der wiederum hat den Dämpfer am 12.05. nach DT Swiss geschickt. 
Leider dauert der Service bei mir schon etwas länger als die von vielen beschriebenen 5 Tage. Es gibt auch noch keine Rückmeldung von DT-Swiss.

Ich überlege momentan, da ich noch diese Woche Urlaub habe, wie ich den Service beschleunigen kann, um nochmal ein wenig aufs Rad zu kommen.
Händler weiter nerven?! Scott mal anschreiben?!
Oder doch einfach ein Geduld aufweisen und hoffen?!

Ich wäre für gute Ratschläge sehr dankbar.


Mfg Sascha


P.S.: hier nochmal ein Bildchen:


----------



## Vincy (21. Mai 2012)

Ist doch erst seit einer Woche unterwegs, zudem war am Donnerstag noch ein Feiertag dazwischen. Da mußt dich noch etwas gedulden.


----------



## chorge (21. Mai 2012)

@anch: ich hab weiter oben das Vorgehen für den Fox Dyad RT2 (Cannondale Jekyll/Claymore) bei genau diesem Problem beschrieben. Ist zwar ein anderer Dämpfer, aber er arbeitet sehr ähnlich. Könnte also sein, dass du so das Problem beseitigen kannst! Ohne Gewähr natürlich, aber vielleicht ist es ja ne Idee?!


----------



## anch2844 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es versucht. Also nach kompletten Druckverlust geht der Kolben rein. So bleibt es beim Befuellen der Positivkammer auf 22 Bar. Bei ca. 5 Bar in der Negativkammer steht der Kolben wieder raus. Mist. Eine Mail von DT Swiss sagt , das ich den Dämpfer einsenden soll. Über Kosten haben die trotz Anfrage nichts gesagt. Werde es nun beim Händler in Österreich im Juliurlaub versuchen.


----------



## chorge (21. Mai 2012)

Hast du nach dem Druck auf Null setzen mal die Negativkammer soweit aufgepumpt, dass der Dämpfer ganz ausgefahren ist? Nun die Positivkammer befüllen, bis der Kolben wieder ganz drin ist. Nun Negativ wieder ganz leer machen, die Positivkammer dann auf Zieldruck bringen, und zuletzt die Negativkammer auf Zieldruck... So kann man den Fox DYAD richtig reseten - das entleeren der Kammern alleine reicht leider nicht.
Wie gesagt: kommt auf den Versuch an, ob das mit dem DT vielleicht auch so funktioniert!


----------



## sparkfan (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich die älteren Beiträge richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann war der Grund für den nicht ganz eingefahrenen Kolben meistens eine kaputte Dichtung oder ein nicht mehr funktionierendes Ventil. Ich habe ziemliche Zweifel, dass die Methode negativ/positiv Kammer leeren/befüllen in diesem Fall langfristig helfen soll.


----------



## Wally9000 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege mir gerade das Genius LT20 versus Strive 8.0 versus Slayer50/70

meine Kriterien sind Gewicht und die verfügbare Rahmengrösse (bin im Anfangbereich von S)

Einsatzbereich:
- kleine Touren mit Trail/Downhill-Schwerpunkt
- ab und zu auch Bike Park (1 x Monat...)

Wie parktauglich stuft ihr das LT 20 ein? Habe Bedenken wegen dem Carbonrahmen. Ausserdem heisst es es wäre ein "hohes" Bike, also nicht so downhill-orientiert und evtl. gross ausfallend (evtl in S zu gross).

Andererseits gefallen mir die Komponenten ganz gut, bin mal kurz auf einem LT gesessen - es kam mir recht smooth vor.

würde mich über euren Input freuen 

Wally


----------



## sessantanove (31. Mai 2012)

m2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir sind auch Scott Dealer, und glaub mir, bis jetzt weiss noch keiner wie die 2013 wirklich kommen.



Komisch habe jetzt das selbe auch von meinem Händler gehört zudem sprechen diverse leute im Leichtbau beim Scale650B auch davon das beim Genius solche Räder verbaut werden im neuen Jahr.


----------



## klaus_scott (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, hat jemand schon mal bei der Fox Talas Gabel den Remote Lockout ausgebaut ??? 
Ich würde die Gabel gerne ausbauen und dabei den Remote Lockout aushängen (wenn das geht). 

Also ich sag schon mal Danke !


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2012)

Hier die Anleitung von Fox:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...Series/2010FITRemote_Service_Instructions.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...ks/F-Series/RemoteRL_Service_Instructions.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...rks/F-Series/RemoteRL_ActuatorCbl_Install.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_scott (1. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier die Anleitung von Fox:
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...Series/2010FITRemote_Service_Instructions.htm
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...ks/F-Series/RemoteRL_Service_Instructions.htm
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...rks/F-Series/RemoteRL_ActuatorCbl_Install.htm



 Danke Meister genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------



## Ingo9966 (5. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Genius Experten. Ich habe ein Genius 60 in Größe M erstanden . Ist bei 180cm Größe etwas knapp. Habe den Sattel nach Anleitung eingestellt und die Stütze steht dann auf 1,5. Nur das Knie ist weit hinter der Pedale. Habe dann die Sattelstütze einfach umgedreht und jetzt passt das. Abgesehen davon das ich mir eine absenkbare Sattelstütze montieren werde, spricht da etwas dagegen das so zu machen?
Sollte ich am Vorbau auch etwas verändern, z.B. höher machen so dass der Lenker hoch kommt? Ich bevorzuge etwas aufrechter zu sitzen weil ich dann im Trial mehr Kontrolle habe. Die CC Sitzposition z.b. vom Scale hat mir nie so zugesagt. Will natürlich auch nicht das das Vorderrad beim up Hill ständig steigt.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## 1975volker (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ingo,

ich empfinde das auch so beim Genius. Man tritt es so von hinten. Daher habe ich ebenfalls meinen Sattel weiter nach vorne geschoben. Ist ja technisch einfach möglich. Derzeit fahre ich eine Reverb, das Fahrrad ist in L . Ich selber bin in 187cm. Jetzt würde ich sogar ein XL nehmen. 

Schöner Gruss Volker


----------



## 1975volker (5. Juni 2012)

Noch ne kleine Frage: 

Ich hab gemerkt, dass der Hinterbau auch in der offenen Position ziemlich antriebsneutral ist. Geht es euch auch so, dass ihr vor allem den Dämpfer und die Gabel voll zuknallt oder voll offen fahrt? 

Ich habe auch in der 150mm Einstellung nicht das Gefühl, dass ich Kraft in die Dämpfung pumpe.

Nur mal so - ist ja ein Luxusproblem 

Gruss Volker


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Juni 2012)

1975volker schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Frage:
> 
> Ich hab gemerkt, dass der Hinterbau auch in der offenen Position ziemlich antriebsneutral ist. Geht es euch auch so, dass ihr vor allem den Dämpfer und die Gabel voll zuknallt oder voll offen fahrt?
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,
Mhhh also da ich den Trection Mode habe fahre ich den normal und den Finde ich schon sehr antriebsneutral aber wenn ich eine Länge Steigung hoch fahre und den Lockout reinmache merke ich
deutlich den stärkeren Vortrieb. Somit fahre ich offen (150mm) nur im reinen Downhill, wo anders brauche ich die ja nicht.


----------



## Ingo9966 (5. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> Mhhh also da ich den Trection Mode habe fahre ich den normal und den Finde ich schon sehr antriebsneutral aber wenn ich eine Länge Steigung hoch fahre und den Lockout reinmache merke ich
> deutlich den stärkeren Vortrieb. Somit fahre ich offen (150mm) nur im reinen Downhill, wo anders brauche ich die ja nicht.



Habe das Rad erst eine Tour gefahren, aber den Hebel schon öfter benutzt wie die Schaltung Das Ding ist einfach genial, wobei ich die 150mm auch nur bergab benutze.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Genius.

Wenn ich im ganz offenen Modus fahren will also so:





..dann steht der Kolben zum Federweg regulieren nur so weit raus. So benutze ich aber nur 95 mm Federweg. 





Wenn ich jetzt am Seilzug ziehe geht der Kolben nach oben und ich habe 150mm FW.





Wie kriege ich das jetzt hin das der Kolben nach oben geht ohne am Seilzug ziehen zu müssen?


----------



## Vincy (6. Juni 2012)

Versuchs mal mit der oberen Seilzugeinstellung (Dämpfer, im Traction-Mode).
http://im-genius.blogspot.de/2010/09/twinlock-hebel-und-equalizer-2-setup.html
Genius Manual http://assets.scott-sports.com.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/12bike/2012_E_genius_de.pdf


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2012)

Danke Vincy,

Das Probier ich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (7. Juni 2012)

Hat leider nicht geklappt  

Noch jemand ein Vorschlag?


----------



## klaus_scott (9. Juni 2012)

Wasist das ?? 







Alsoich vermute mal du wolltest das Kabel ausgtautschen, oder so was ähnliches dabeiist dir eventuell ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. 
Ichwürde mal folgendes durchführen:
-Schalte den TRAC-LOC Hebel in den Modus so das 
  die Kabelbefestiungsschraube vollsichtbar ist

->Prüfe nun die Kabelvorspannschraub am TRAC-LOC Hebel und drehe 
  diese ggf. nun zu ca. 90%rein (die 10% brauchen wir evtl. später)

-Löse nun die Kabelbefestigungsschraube mit einen Inbusschlüssel so 
  das sichdas Kabel leicht bewegen läst.
-> DenInbusschlüssel nun in der Kabelbefestigungsschraube  
  stecken  lassen (dann kannnix zurück rutschen)
- Nunstelle en TRAC-LOC Hebel in den ALL-TRAVEL MODE
  (ALL-TRAVEL MODE und Kabelbefestigungsschraube voll sichtbar = voller Federweg ) 
->Ziehe die Kabelbefestigungsschraube wieder fest das Kabel sollte dabei "leicht"gespannt sein. 

Nunfolgendes checken(Wichtig nicht mit Gewalt das ganze sollte sich leicht bewegenlassen):

-Stelle den TRAC-LOC Hebel in den TRAVEL-MODE
->Die Kabelbefestigungsschraube ist nun zu 50% Sichtbar (siehe manual)
    Ist dies nicht der Fall dann mit der Kabelvorspannschraube
    entsprechend nachstellen

- Stelle den TRAC-LOC Hebel in den LOCKOUT MODE 
->Die Kabelbefestigungsschraube ist nun fast nicht mehr sichtbar
Istdies nicht der Fall bzw. muss der TRAC-LOC Hebel mit viel Kraft bewegt werden musshier ebenfalls mit der Kabelvorspannschraube nachgestellt werden.  

Alsoich würde nicht nur das Kabel sondern auch die Außenhülle tauschen am bestendurch ein "SHIMANOMTB-Schaltzugsatz PTFE" das ist zwar nicht ganz so billig aber dafür hast duRuhe.


----------



## mtblukas (9. Juni 2012)

Das ist ein neuer teflon schaltzug der noch nich gekürzt wurde 

Danke für den tipp, probier ich gleich mal aus!


----------



## 1975volker (10. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte nur mal kurz schreiben, dass mein neues Scott Genius perfekt arbeitet. Sonst bekommt jemand den Eindruck, dass Scott nur Müll produziert. 


Diese Threads helfen ja immer Probleme zu lösen, die nicht jedes Bike hat. Finde ich aber super, wie ihr euch gegenseitig helft.

Schönen Sonntag noch

Volker


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2012)

Mein Genius 20 2012 funktioniert bislang auch ohne Probleme. Habe den Kauf nicht bereut. 
Hatte davor ein Cube Stereo HPC, dessen Hinterbau ist wesentlich unsensibler und auch weniger schluckfreudig.
Gut finde ich den Traction Mode bei der Fox Gabel (mit härterer Druckstufe) und Dämpfer, den Lockout benutze ich dagegen nie.
Schade, dass beim Dämpfer keine Travelanzeige ist, die Saganzeige ist auch ohne weitere Person unpraktisch.
Die Talas ist bei mir einigermaßen sensibel, hat für mich aber etwas zu viel Endprogression.


----------



## mr.kay (10. Juni 2012)

Mein Genius 30 funktioniert ebenfalls einwandfrei !

Trotzdem hab ich mal  eine Frage an die werte Genius Gemeinde !

Fahre ein Genius 30 aus 2010.
Möchte mein Schaltwerk von xt auf xtr tauschen ! (3x9)
Finde leider keine genaue Bezeichnung für das xtr Schaltwerk.
Welches passt ?
Und bringt es in punkto Schaltqualität überhaubt Verbesserung ,in Verbindung mit den originalen slx-Triggern ?


Bitte um Hilfe !

Danke vorab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (10. Juni 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Und bringt es in punkto Schaltqualität überhaubt Verbesserung ,in Verbindung mit den originalen slx-Triggern ?



Ich vermute, der Upgrade der Trigger auf XT oder XTR würde mehr bringen als der Upgrade des Schaltwerks von XT auf XTR.

Als allererstes würde ich jedoch das Schaltauge überprüfen und ersetzen falls verbogen. Dann würde ich das Schaltwerk peinlich genau einstellen. Höchstwahrscheinlich bringt das dann in der Praxis die grösste Verbesserung in Punkto Schaltqualität zu einem unschlagbaren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (10. Juni 2012)

just4fun schrieb:


> Na hallo
> 
> hat sich dein Problem schon gelöst ? das mit dem auseinander ziehen im lockout ?
> 
> gruß farid



Fehler und Lösungsbeschreibung zu Dämpferproblem am Genius 2012:
für eine detailiierte Fehlerbeschreibung bitte das forum nach treats mit meinem Namen 'Gelenkkapsel' suchen. 
Kurzbeschreibung: Im Lockout Modus geht nach ein paar Metern die Dampferstange raus (von 0 auf ca. 30% SAG), auch im Stand wenn man probehalber etwas drauf herum wippt (nicht Bandscheibengefährdend). Zusatzproblem was das bei Einstellung eines für mich geeigneten Federverhaltens (eher weich) nach Tabelle und Scott Softwaretool (zwischen normal-soft) ein SAG von ca. 40% resultiert, was irgendwie zuviel ist. Grundsätzlich hat aber alles funktioniert.

--> Dämpfer wurde eingeschickt. Kam genauso wieder zurück. Im Forum wurde beschreiben, dass Scott das anscheinend für normal hält. 
--> Email an Scott Service (DE) --> nicht normal, wieder einschicken

Wieder eingeschickt, wieder durch Händler vor Ort.

Und jetzt kommt's:
HAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR Geilomat!

Lockout hält selbst tiefe Querinnen und grobe Schotterpisten (rauf). OK nach ein paar groben Schlägen geht er etwa 2-3mm raus. Im Stand hält er auf einer glatten 0. Kein Vergleich zu vorher. Das wichtigste für mich daran ist dass die Geometrie jetzt, ähem, durchblutungsfördernd ist. 

Es kommt noch geiler:
Der Dämpfer Setup ist wesentlich weicher. Wenn ich den gleichen Druck wie vorher reinpumpe (brav nach Tabelle ca 7 kg unter meinem Gewicht was noch mehr ist als die Soft Abstimmung nach PC Tool) dann ist es jetzt zu weich. Wenn ich jetzt mein tatsächliches Gewicht mit Rucksack 82kg reinpumpe (+ und - Kammer nach Tabelle) dann ---> Absolute Sahne. Super Soft bei 30% SAG, so dass ich fast einen Tick härter fahren könnte (Feintuning folgt noch). Wurzelpassagen im Downhill schluckt das Fahrwerk wie nicht vorhanden. Tracktionmode rauf auch alles super für groben Schotter. 

Keine Ahnung was die gemacht haben, das verraten sie ja leider nicht, aber dismal hats geholfen. Ich glaube die haben ein paar Nicht-Schweizer Mechaniker, die es nicht so genau nehmen und ein paar von den Uhrmacher-Typen aus Genf. Je nach dem wo man landet.....

Habe ich mal gesagt, dass ich über ein Stumpjumper nachgedacht habe. Habe heute meinen Kumpel mit seinem Expert Elite mit Brain nur bemitleidet. Rauf - am Brain fummeln - oben - Brain fummeln - runter doch noch mal fummeln. Rauf wippen runter walgen, nein im Ernst, ist schon ganz gut das Teil, aber Twinlock rules!

Tja, ich glaube die Jungs bei DT Swiss werden jetzt wohl was zu tun bekommen.


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (10. Juni 2012)

Wollte noch kurz einen Tipp für Genius 20 2012 Fahrer loswerden. Shimano XT Bremse.

Ich hatte immer saublöde Schleifgeräusche in den Kurven, so als ob sich die Bremsscheibe durch die Seitenbelastung verbiegen würde. Hab dann auch trotz Einbremsen am Anfang die Beläge vorne nach 800hm runter geliefert (hat gut nach Bremse gestunken). War sicher auch mein Fehler. Habe nun die Shimano ICE-Tech Scheiben montiert. Vorne statt 180 jetzt 205 und hinten 180 gelassen. Das wechseln geht super simpel, habe noch nie eine Bremse entlüftet oder ähnliches. Muss man auch nicht nur die Scheiben umbauen an der Hydraulik ändert sich gar nichts. Vorne passenden Adapter nicht vergessen. Und neue Schrauben werden vorne benötigt (etwas kürzere durch den anders geformten Adapter).

Resultat:
Absolut Hammer starke Bremsleistung. Deutlich merkbarer Unterschied und kein Heißlaufen mehr bei steilen Alpenabfahrten (ok es wird zu heiß zum anfassen, aber nichts stinkt und es bleibt alles wie es sein soll). Das Schleifgeräusch ist auch weg.

Ich kann den Umbau nur dringend empfehlen. Kosten ca. 80-100Euro 2h Arbeit. Für nicht-techies leicht machbar. Tipp: Vorher die Schrauben vorne rausdrehen, den Adapter mitnehmen und gleich die passen Schrauben im Bikeladen mitnehmen. Die Scheiben gehen sicher auch online.


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Fahre ein Genius 30 aus 2010.
> Möchte mein Schaltwerk von xt auf xtr tauschen ! (3x9)
> Finde leider keine genaue Bezeichnung für das xtr Schaltwerk.
> Welches passt ?
> ...


 
Der Schaltwerkwechsel würde da nichts bringend, außer weniger Gewicht. Erst mit dem neuen 10-fach (XTR 985 SGS Trail, mit Shadow Plus) würde einen Vorteil bringen. 
Zum Modelljahr 2013 kommt Shadow Plus auch bei der XT und SLX, aber nur 10-fach. Shadow Plus bringt eine höhere Kettenspannung.
XT-Schalthebel würden sich aber deutlich besser bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Chuck88 (11. Juni 2012)

Wollte auch ma ein Lob zu meinem Genius 30 2012 abgeben.
Hatte am Wochenende ein 24h MTB Marathon (München Olympiapark) damit und es hat in der ganzen zeit mich nicht ein ma im Stich gelassen.
Das Gelände war er schwierig, alles war dabei von Straße bis Waldwege bis hin zu Terrassen zum springen. Habe das Fahrweg durch alle 3 Modi durchgeschaltet viele 100te mal und nicht ein ma hat es Zicken gemacht oder aonstiges wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. Also Daumen hoch


----------



## mr.kay (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo !

Kann mir hier jemand sagen welche Bezeichnung das xtr Schaltwerk haben muss ,für  ein Scott Genius 3x9 Bj. 2010 ?

 RD-M972 (langer Käfig) ????


Da ich die Shifter später mitwechslen möchte....

Danke


----------



## Vincy (12. Juni 2012)

RD-M972 SGS (langer Käfig)
Der Käfig ist aus Carbon, aber leider auch sehr bruchanfällig!


----------



## 19taxler87 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Scott Gemeinde !!! Stehe nun kurz vor der Entscheidung mir das Scott Genius ltd 2009 oder ein Genius 10 2012 zu holen. Könnte mir vielleicht bei der Entscheidung helfen hab für beide Bikes ein gutes Angebot bekommen aber möchte im Voraus noch mal eure Meinung hören. Danke schon mal Taxier !!!!


----------



## mr.kay (12. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> RD-M972 SGS (langer Käfig)
> Der Käfig ist aus Carbon, aber leider auch sehr bruchanfällig!




Danke !


----------



## mr.kay (12. Juni 2012)

19taxler87 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Scott Gemeinde !!! Stehe nun kurz vor der Entscheidung mir das Scott Genius ltd 2009 oder ein Genius 10 2012 zu holen. Könnte mir vielleicht bei der Entscheidung helfen hab für beide Bikes ein gutes Angebot bekommen aber möchte im Voraus noch mal eure Meinung hören. Danke schon mal Taxier !!!!




Spontan würd ich sagen : "Hol dir das 10er" !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (12. Juni 2012)

Bedenke das beim LTD wenn du die Gabel absenkst diese nicht mehr Federt! Zumindest die Strandart Gabel die damals verbaut wurde


----------



## sparkfan (13. Juni 2012)

19taxler87 schrieb:


> ... Stehe nun kurz vor der Entscheidung mir das Scott Genius ltd 2009 oder ein Genius 10 2012 zu holen. Könnte mir vielleicht bei der Entscheidung helfen hab für beide Bikes ein gutes Angebot bekommen aber möchte im Voraus noch mal eure Meinung hören. ...



Der Dämpfer wurde 2011 (oder bereits 2010?) überarbeitet und braucht weniger Druck. Für mich ein guter Grund, mich für das 2012er Modell zu entscheiden.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat das 2009er Model noch kein TwinLoc sondern "nur" ein TrackLoc (Remote nur für den Dämpfer, nicht für die Gabel). Nicht unbedingt matchentscheidend


----------



## Vincy (13. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem 2012er habe ich aber leicht höhere Angaben drauf stehen. Fahre auch mit etwas niedrigeren Druckwert, eine Gewichtsstufe niedriger auf deren Tabelle.
Sind ja auch nur empfohlene Richtangaben und keine vorgeschriebenen Werte. Am besten selber ausprobieren, was da einem eher liegt. 
Laut Genius Manual stehen bei 2011 und 2012 die gleichen (höheren) Druckangaben.


----------



## sessantanove (13. Juni 2012)

19taxler87 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Scott Gemeinde !!! Stehe nun kurz vor der Entscheidung mir das Scott Genius ltd 2009 oder ein Genius 10 2012 zu holen. Könnte mir vielleicht bei der Entscheidung helfen hab für beide Bikes ein gutes Angebot bekommen aber möchte im Voraus noch mal eure Meinung hören. Danke schon mal Taxier !!!!



Würde jetzt auf die Preise ankommen. Aber da ich selber das LTD fahre fürde ich mich jetzt eher wieder auf dieses setzten.

Unterschide sind.
LTD hat ja auch 3x9 das Genius 10 von 2012 2x10 (wobei ich das LTD auch umgerüstet habe auf 2x10)

Bremsen
beim LTD hast du die Formula R1 und beim 10er Avid Elixir 9RS (persönlich bin ich kein Avid liebhaber)

Felgen sind halt beim LTD aus Carbon die aber nicht wirklich Breit sind, wie die Felgen vom 10er (DTswiss XR15) sind weiss ich jetzt nicht genau


----------



## sparkfan (13. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema Druck hier noch die Angaben gem. Scott Suspension Setup Tool für den Equalizer 2, 90kg Gewicht, Setup Normal:
Modell 2009: + 25 Bar / - 20 Bar
Modell 2010: + 25 Bar / - 20 Bar
Modell 2011: + 21 Bar / - 14.5 Bar
Modell 2012: + 21 Bar / - 14.5 Bar

Der "Dämpferupdate" wurde also erst mit dem Modell 2011 eingeführt. Das wurde dazumal von Scott auch so kommuniziert. Keine Ahnung, ob das nun auch einen Einfluss auf den maximal zulässigen Druck hat. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann liegt dieser bei ca. 28 Bar.


----------



## dshamila (13. Juni 2012)

Leider hatte ich keine Zeit als die Frage in diesem Forum auftauchte: Welchen Vorteil haben die zwei Kammern (positiv und negativ). Das wurde doch nicht wirklich richtig beantwortet. Daher diesen Nachtrag.

Dass die Losbrechkraft verkleinert wird stimmt nicht, hier gibt es praktisch keinen Unterschied gegenüber herkömmlicher Dämpfer.

Wie funktioniert ein normaler luftgefederter Dämpfer: man drückt mit seinem Körpergewicht auf einen Luftpolster. Die Kraft, die der Dämpferdem Körpergewicht entgegensetzt ist gegeben durch den Druck der gerade im Dämpfer herrscht mal der Fläche des Kolbens. Erhöht man den Druck in Dämpfer im ausgefahrenem Zustand, wird der gleiche Druck, wenn man sich aufs Bike setzt, innerhalb eines kleinerem Federweg reicht, dass heißt man hat weniger SAG. Der momentane Druck im Dämpfer ist dann noch immer der gleiche, da noch immer gilt: Druck mal Kolbenfläche istKörpergewicht. Die Feder ist also nicht härter geworden, wie viele glauben. Das einzige was sich verändert hat, ist die Aufteilung zwischen negativ und positiv Weg. Natürlich benötigt man nun mehr Kraft um den gesamten positiv Weg zu durchlaufen, er ist ja nun länger, aber die Steifigkeit der Feder ist nur vom Durchmesser und der Länge des gesamten Federweges abhängig und der hat sich nicht verändert. Beim herkömmlichen Dämpfer kann man also nur den SAG einstellen, die Federkennlinie ist immer gleich.

Beim Zweikammerdämpfer ist der Kolben zwischen zwei Luftpolster sozusagen eingeklemmt.  Man hat also die Möglichkeit in beiden Kammern den Druck so zu erhöhen ohne das sich der SAG verändert. Was sich dadurch verändert ist die Steifigkeit der Feder (Kennlinie aus beiden Luftfedern). Man kann also mit dem Druck in den beiden Kammern die Kennlinie als auch den SAG variieren und das ist der wirkliche Vorteil des Zweikammersystems.

Daher: wenn die Kennlinie stimmt und der SAG ist zu groß,mehr Druck in die positiv Kammer und weniger in der negativ Kammer. Stimmt der SAG, aber die Feder ist zu steif, reduzieren des Drucks in beide Kammer. Das alles nur innerhalb den Grenzen, die im SCOTT Handbuch stehen.

Ich hoffe ich habe das ganze einigermaßen verständlich rübergebracht.


----------



## sparkfan (13. Juni 2012)

@dshamila: ich kann deiner Logik bzgl. Kennlinie des Equalizer nicht ganz folgen. Kannst du es anhand dieses (vereinfachten) Bildes noch ein Mal erklären? Relevant ist nur die Darstellung für den Full Mode.

Vielen Dank


----------



## dshamila (14. Juni 2012)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @dshamila: ich kann deiner Logik bzgl. Kennlinie des Equalizer nicht ganz folgen. Kannst du es anhand dieses (vereinfachten) Bildes noch ein Mal erklären? Relevant ist nur die Darstellung für den Full Mode.
> 
> Vielen Dank


 

Also eine Erklärung anhand des Bildes: Das Grüne ist Öl, also inkompressibel, es dient nur dazu, dass man die positiv Kammer auf zwei Luftpolster aufteilen konnte und so diesen traction mode erreichte. Wenn fullmode eingeschalten ist, werden beide positiv Kammern gleichmäßig belastet und wirken sowie eine zusammen (der Einfachheit halber schreibe ich also nur voneiner positiv Kammer).

Man füllt beiden Kammern (positiv und negativ) mit Luft. Die eine mehr (positiv, blau) die andere etwas weniger (negativ, rot). Durch den höheren Druck in der positiv Kammer wird der Kolben auf den Endanschlag gedrückt und die Kolbenstange ist ganz drinnen (ist es nicht so, stimmt was nicht und man kann den Dämpfer gleich einschicken). Setzt man sich aufs Bike, wird eine zusätzliche Kraft auf den Kolben aufgebracht, der blau Luftpolster wird zusammengedrückt, der Druck da drinnen steigt und der rote Luftpolster wird entlastet, der Druck in der negativ Kammer sinkt. Es stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein zwischen der Kraft, die an der Kolbenstange zieht, der Kraft des roten Luftpolsters, die auch den Kolben rausdrücken will und der Gegenkraft vom blauen Luftpolster, die den zwei entgegenwirkt. Bei diesem Gleichgewichtszustand ist SAG erreicht.

Erhöhe ich den Druck in der positiv Kammer und in der negativ Kammer gleichmäßig habe ich noch immer den gleichen SAG obwohl ich den Druck erhöht habe. Durch die Druckerhöhung habe ich aber nun eine wesentlich stärkere progressive Feder in der positiv Kammer, die beim Einfedern wesentlich schneller stärker wird als die negative Kammer Kraft verliert. Ich brauche also, obwohl der Dämpferweg gleich geblieben ist (gleicher SAG), nunmehr Kraft um an das Ende des Federweges zu gelangen. Man bekommt also insgesamt eine härtere Feder mit den bekannten Vor- und Nachteilen. Es schlägt nicht so schnell durch, aber die Federung ist nicht mehr so feinfühlig.

Erhöht man nur den Druck in der positiv Kammer, wird bei Aufsteigen aufs Bike das Gleichgewicht zwischen positiv Kammerdruck, negativ Kammerdruck und Körpergewicht schneller erreicht, der SAG ist kleiner.

Im Grunde stellt man die Federkennung mit dem Druck in der positiv Kammer ein, und den SAG mit der Differenz der beiden Drücke.

Soweit alles klar?


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juni 2012)

dshamila schrieb:


> ErhÃ¶he ich den Druck in der positiv Kammer und in der negativ Kammer gleichmÃ¤Ãig habe ich noch immer den gleichen SAG obwohl ich den Druck erhÃ¶ht habe. Durch die DruckerhÃ¶hung habe ich aber nun eine wesentlich stÃ¤rkere progressive âFederâ in der positiv Kammer, die beim Einfedern wesentlich schneller stÃ¤rker wird als die negative Kammer Kraft verliert. Ich brauche also, obwohl der DÃ¤mpferweg gleich geblieben ist (gleicher SAG), nunmehr Kraft um an das Ende des Federweges zu gelangen. Man bekommt also insgesamt eine hÃ¤rtere Feder mit den bekannten Vor- und Nachteilen. Es schlÃ¤gt nicht so schnell durch, aber die Federung ist nicht mehr so âfeinfÃ¼hligâ.



Das hatte ich im ursprÃ¼nglichen Beitrag nicht verstanden. Jetzt ist alles klar . Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (14. Juni 2012)

Ich komme gerade vom Trail an meinem Scott Genius 2012 ist die obere Schraub gerissen, mit der der Dämpfer am Rahmen fixiert ist gerissen. Ich wiege 90kg bin noch nie gesprungen oder sonst was.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem je mals an diesem Rad gehabt. Bin echt bisschen enttäuscht. Ich mein so ein einfaches Teil wie eine Schraube muss doch halten.

Jetzt geh ich mal duschen, damit man meine Tränen nicht so sieht

Volker


----------



## 1975volker (15. Juni 2012)

So, das Test Jeckyll steht in der Garage. Mal schauen, was Peter Denk bei Cannondale gerissen hat.


----------



## klaus_scott (15. Juni 2012)

dshamila schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Man füllt beiden Kammern (positiv und negativ) mit Luft. Die eine mehr (positiv, blau) die andere etwas weniger (negativ, rot). Durch den höheren Druck in der positiv Kammer wird der Kolben auf den Endanschlag gedrückt und die Kolbenstange ist ganz drinnen (ist es nicht so, stimmt was nicht und man kann den Dämpfer gleich einschicken). .....



Tja das nenn ich mal eine Erklärung  
Eine kleine Anmerkung jedoch am Rande, weil sonst wieder einige Panik bekommen "uhh die Kolbenstange schaut ja etwas raus muß ich nun den Dämpfer einschicken ??" Keine Panik wenn die Kolbenstange etwas raussteht (3-8 mm) ist kein Problem. Man kann sich das auch gerne bei Scott (ich habs von DT-Swiss Service) bestätigen lassen. Außerdem wird bei jedem Dämpfer mit der Zeit der Kolben etwas rausstehen. Dies ist der Konstruktion geschuldet. Genau deshalb sollt man von Zeit zu Zeit den Dämpfer mal zum Service schicken. Ach ja auch den angeblichen Trick mit Luft ablassen aus der negativ Kammer usw. damit der Kolben wieder "ganz" einfährt funktioniert nicht. Weil wie du ja richtig erklärt hast fährt der Kolben nur bis zum Endandschlag ein. Dieser Endanschlag wird von DT-Swiss eingestellt und ist nicht mehr änderbar (außer beim Service von DT-SWISS wiel die den ja zerlegen).


----------



## dib (16. Juni 2012)

dshamila schrieb:


> Im Grunde stellt man die Federkennung mit dem Druck in der positiv Kammer ein, und den SAG mit der Differenz der beiden Drücke.



Danke! 
Damit kann ich endlich mal was anfangen!


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (18. Juni 2012)

klaus_scott schrieb:


> Tja das nenn ich mal eine Erklärung
> Eine kleine Anmerkung jedoch am Rande, weil sonst wieder einige Panik bekommen "uhh die Kolbenstange schaut ja etwas raus muß ich nun den Dämpfer einschicken ??" Keine Panik wenn die Kolbenstange etwas raussteht (3-8 mm) ist kein Problem. Man kann sich das auch gerne bei Scott (ich habs von DT-Swiss Service) bestätigen lassen. Außerdem wird bei jedem Dämpfer mit der Zeit der Kolben etwas rausstehen. Dies ist der Konstruktion geschuldet. Genau deshalb sollt man von Zeit zu Zeit den Dämpfer mal zum Service schicken. Ach ja auch den angeblichen Trick mit Luft ablassen aus der negativ Kammer usw. damit der Kolben wieder "ganz" einfährt funktioniert nicht. Weil wie du ja richtig erklärt hast fährt der Kolben nur bis zum Endandschlag ein. Dieser Endanschlag wird von DT-Swiss eingestellt und ist nicht mehr änderbar (außer beim Service von DT-SWISS wiel die den ja zerlegen).



Es ist sicher individuelle Auslegung, aber warum sollte ich ein Produkt akzeptieren, dass nicht 100% funktionier wie es soll? Mir scheint zudem das bei Dämpferservice verschieden Tagesformen herrschen. Hatte meinen Dämpfer (siehe Posts mit meinem Namen) 2x hintereinander beim Service. Beim erstem mal keine Änderung, beim zweiten Mal ist alles Super. Grundsätzlich sollte man sicher nicht immer pingelig sein aber 3-8mm reduziert den Federweg, die Kennlinie und damit gefühlt das Ansprechverhalten. Habe den Unterschied bei einem kleinen Fehler selbst 'erfahren'. Es war gewaltig. Ich kann nur Raten nicht alle Hinweise von Scott/DT Swiss oder Forumskollegen (auch wenn ich mir sicher bin dass es jeder wirklich gut meint) für bare Münze zu nehmen. Persönlich würde ich sagen, wenn was raussteht oder nicht perfekt funktioniert dann einschicken und beharrlich sein. Nicht persönlich nehmen, dass ich hier auf Antworten geklickt habe. Ist nur 'eine' Meinung.


----------



## ghostbikersback (19. Juni 2012)

klaus_scott schrieb:


> Außerdem wird bei jedem Dämpfer mit der Zeit der Kolben etwas rausstehen. Dies ist der Konstruktion geschuldet.



Dann kann man nur sagen, dass die Konstruktion Mist ist. Ich kann gar nicht glauben, dass DT immer noch mit diesem Problem rumwurstelt. Einen Dämpfer alle paar Monate zum Service geben, um konstruktive Defizite auszugleichen ist doch wirklich ein Unding in dieser Preisklasse!

Fahre mit kurzen Unterbrechungen seit 12 Jahren Rock Shox und Fox Dämpfer und hatte noch nie irgendein Problem mit denen. Einbauen, aufpumpen, fahren. Auch nach Jahren kein spürbarer Funktionsverlust. Wie es sein soll bei einem Premiumprodukt.

Zwei Jahre (2005-2007) bin ich auch DT gefahren (SSD-Dämpfer). Das Ding musste alle paar Monate zum (sündhaft teuren!) Service weil sich (i) der Hub um bis zu 30% verringerte und (ii) der Lockout nicht mehr funktionierte. Jetzt fahre ich u.a. ein Scott Genius LT, leider auch mit DT-Dämpfer. Was soll ich sagen? Nach 10 Monaten steht die Kolbenstange raus und jedes zweite Genius LT was ich kenne sieht genauso aus! Kann echt nicht wahr sein!

Und dann den Leuten erzählen, dass sei normal...wer einigermaßen sachverständig ist, weiß, dass das Unfug ist. Geometrie stimmt nicht mehr, Federweg stimmt nicht mehr, SAG stimmt nicht mehr und der allgemeinen Dämpferfunktion wird es auch nicht zuträglich sein.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass DT eifrig an einer Problemlösung arbeitet und der Spuk bald vorbei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retoo (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## Bernstein84 (20. Juni 2012)

Ohne den alten Dämpfer: krass!!!
Dann ist das LT dann das Einzige mit der Peter Denk Idee.


----------



## Retoo (20. Juni 2012)

Vorallem schaut es sehr nach Specialized Stumpjumper aus, einfach ohne Horst Link, was evt. zum Nachteil von Scott ist.


----------



## Stevee (20. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Equalizer Dämpfer:
Nach meinem technischen Verständnis macht der Dämpfer bei "Lock-Out" komplett zu und es kann kein Öl mehr in die beiden Kammern.
Wenn ich im ausgefederten Zustand (0% Sag) auf Lock-Out schalte, ist das Fahrrad mM im perfekten Up-Hill Mode.
LEIDER rutscht der Dämpfer mit der Zeit trotz LockOut runter auf den eingestellten Sag-Wert 
Macht das Fahren in den Alpen etwas mühsam, weil man doch etwas von hinten tritt.

Wie ist das bei euch? Könnt ihr mit "LockOut" den Dämpfer auf 0% Sag halten ... ist mein Dämpfer eventuell kaputt??

Merci!
lg Stefan


----------



## Retoo (20. Juni 2012)

Bei mir rutscht gar nichts im LockOut Modus. Nur wenn ich den Dämpfer im belasteten Zustand in den LockOut-Modus schalte bleibt er auf dem SAG-Wert (tönt kompliziert). Wenn ich dann kurz im Fahren das Hinterrad anhebe, dann ist der Dämpfer ganz drin.


----------



## Stevee (20. Juni 2012)

Retoo schrieb:


> Bei mir rutscht gar nichts im LockOut Modus. Nur wenn ich den Dämpfer im belasteten Zustand in den LockOut-Modus schalte bleibt er auf dem SAG-Wert (tönt kompliziert). Wenn ich dann kurz im Fahren das Hinterrad anhebe, dann ist der Dämpfer ganz drin.



und dann bleibt er die ganze Zeit auf "0% Sag/drin" ?
Dann ist meiner wohl putt 

Können sich evtl. noch andere zu dem Thema äussern.Danke!


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juni 2012)

@Mr. Kay:

bevor Du richtig Geld für ein XTR Schaltwerk ausgiebst und hinterher davon kaum was oder gar nix merkst, denke lieber mal über eine 3x10 Umrüstung nach.
Komplett für ca. 350 EUR (XT) zu machen, und einen Teil davon gibts zurück durch den Verkauf der 3x9 Teile.
Das bringt dann aber wirklich was.


----------



## ghostbikersback (20. Juni 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zum Equalizer Dämpfer:
> Nach meinem technischen Verständnis macht der Dämpfer bei "Lock-Out" komplett zu und es kann kein Öl mehr in die beiden Kammern.
> ...



Der Dämpfer ist defekt und braucht eine Reparatur ("Service" wie DT/Scott es nennt...).

Bei Lockout sollte der Dämpfer in seiner Position bleiben, da gibt es nur einen Blow-off Mechanismus, der bei sehr starken Schlägen den Dämpfer schützt.


----------



## Stevee (20. Juni 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer ist defekt und braucht eine Reparatur ("Service" wie DT/Scott es nennt...).
> 
> Bei Lockout sollte der Dämpfer in seiner Position bleiben, da gibt es nur einen Blow-off Mechanismus, der bei sehr starken Schlägen den Dämpfer schützt.



das Rad ist ne Woche alt 

naja gut dass ich es beim lokalen Händer gekauft hab!

dieser "Service" fällt aber in die Gewährleistung oder??
danke!!


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2012)

Das Genius 720 (650b) 2013



 



Gefällt mir garnicht. Sieht eher nach einem Zwitter Genius/Spark aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevee (20. Juni 2012)

der Winkel des Sattels ist dafür nicht mehr so steil, was mM durchaus ein Vorteil ist!


----------



## ghostbikersback (20. Juni 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> das Rad ist ne Woche alt
> 
> naja gut dass ich es beim lokalen Händer gekauft hab!
> 
> ...



Abstrakt gesprochen ja, das muss kostenlos sein. Der Dämpfer muss zumindest 24 Monate ordentlich funktionieren. 

Falls der gleiche Fehler nochmals auftritt: Nach der zweiten gescheiterten Reparatur kann man das bike im Regelfall an den Händler zurückgeben (§ 440 BGB).


----------



## Stevee (20. Juni 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Abstrakt gesprochen ja, das muss kostenlos sein. Der Dämpfer muss zumindest 24 Monate ordentlich funktionieren.
> 
> Falls der gleiche Fehler nochmals auftritt: Nach der zweiten gescheiterten Reparatur kann man das bike im Regelfall an den Händler zurückgeben (§ 440 BGB).



Danke! - tolles Forum 

hoffe nur der Händer versteht unter "ordentlich funktionieren" auch, dass das Teil bei 0% Sag bleibt. Bringt UpHill einfach enrom viel und war ein Hauptgrund das Ghost zu kaufen.


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja auch ein Defekt und nicht ein Verschleiss. Somit ein Garantie- bzw Gewährleistungsfall.


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (20. Juni 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> und dann bleibt er die ganze Zeit auf "0% Sag/drin" ?
> Dann ist meiner wohl putt
> 
> Können sich evtl. noch andere zu dem Thema äussern.Danke!



Such bitte nach posts von Gelenkkapsel als meinem Forumnamen. Da wirst du alle Antworten finden. 
Kurz: es wird im lockout ca 1-3mm rausrutschen (<5-10% SAG) aber erst nach ein paar Kilometern. Mehr ist ein Defekt.


----------



## Stevee (20. Juni 2012)

Gelenkkapsel schrieb:


> Such bitte nach posts von Gelenkkapsel als meinem Forumnamen. Da wirst du alle Antworten finden.
> Kurz: es wird im lockout ca 1-3mm rausrutschen (<5-10% SAG) aber erst nach ein paar Kilometern. Mehr ist ein Defekt.



alles klar, ich mach morgen mal ein Foto!
danke


----------



## 1975volker (21. Juni 2012)

Schaut recht vielversprechend aus - das 2013 Genius. 650 B - vernünftig, was mich aber wundert, ist wie der Dämpfer arbeiten soll. Schaut aus wie ein ganz normaler Dämper - ohne zwei Kammern oder so was.

Wir werden sehen was es bringt, das Neue im Vergleich zum Alten. Vom Gewicht ist es nicht so weit weg von unseren Maschinen.


----------



## Vincy (21. Juni 2012)

Das ist dort ein DT Nude2, wie beim Spark. Nur mit mehr Hub (200x57mm).
http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/technology/bike/NUDE2â¢_Shock/
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/2012-scott-spark-range-first-ride-review-31027/


----------



## Stevee (21. Juni 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> alles klar, ich mach morgen mal ein Foto!
> danke



so:
hier im komplett offenen Zustand. 
Wieviel Prozent SAG schätzt ihr ist das? Habe mich an die Tabelle auf dem Dämpfer (+5kg) gehalten.






Hier im Fully Lock nach 400m im Garten rumfahren (also kein Teer aber auch keine Wurzeln oder so)







Einschicken: Ja/Nein?
Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessantanove (21. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Genius 720 (650b) 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht für mich nur nach Spark aus, also da verzichte ich lieber und fahre mein LTD weiter


----------



## ghostbikersback (21. Juni 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> so:
> 
> Hier im Fully Lock nach 400m im Garten rumfahren (also kein Teer aber auch keine Wurzeln oder so)
> 
> ...



Einschicken nur wenn bei korrekter Einstellung des Dämpfers und aktiviertem Lockout Bewegung in der Kolbenstange ist. Wenn der Lockout während der Fahrt aktiviert wird ist es normal, dass die Stange rausschaut, weil dann ja bereits Last auf dem Dämpfer ist.

Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn der Kolben bei korrekter Befüllung auch ohne Last raussteht, das darf nicht sein.


----------



## Stevee (21. Juni 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Einschicken nur wenn bei korrekter Einstellung des Dämpfers und aktiviertem Lockout Bewegung in der Kolbenstange ist. Wenn der Lockout während der Fahrt aktiviert wird ist es normal, dass die Stange rausschaut, weil dann ja bereits Last auf dem Dämpfer ist.
> 
> Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn der Kolben bei korrekter Befüllung auch ohne Last raussteht, das darf nicht sein.



ich hab den lockout natürlich im Stand aktiviert (0% Sag) und nach 400m auf der Wiese sah der Kolben so weit raus ... was mM einfach ein Fehler ist.


----------



## ghostbikersback (21. Juni 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> ich hab den lockout natürlich im Stand aktiviert (0% Sag) und nach 400m auf der Wiese sah der Kolben so weit raus ... was mM einfach ein Fehler ist.



Korrekt, das sollte nicht sein.


----------



## Gelenkkapsel (22. Juni 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> so:
> hier im komplett offenen Zustand.
> Wieviel Prozent SAG schätzt ihr ist das? Habe mich an die Tabelle auf dem Dämpfer (+5kg) gehalten.
> 
> ...



!Genauso! war das bei mir auch. Definitiv einschicken. Bei mir wurde der Fehler erst beim 2x einschicken behoben. Also beharrlich sein. Wie gesagt, jetzt rutscht es auch minimalst raus <=3mm aber auch erst nach Rüttelpassagen, was denke ich normal und akzeptabel ist. Das Federverhalten hat sich dramatisch geändert und ich habe jetzt nach Tabelle ca.2 Stufen mehr Druck drin und es federt trotzdem weicher. Der Service ging bei mir jeweils innerhalb einer Woche incl. Händler hin/zurück/aus/einbau. Sie geben sich schon Mühe aber ein oder einige Mechaniker bei DT Swiss haben es scheinbar nicht ganz auf der Pfanne. Überigens den SAG ließt man an dem schwarzen Plastikteil mit den Strichen drauf ab, siehe Manual.
Viel Erfolg! Ist trotzdem ein saugeiles Rad, auch wenn jetzt lauter Neuigkeiten rauskommen, das Fahrverhalten ist bisher meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagen und darauf kommt's an. Ich möchte mal einen sehen der mir verblindet ein Rad mit Pressfit und tapered am Fahren erkennt  ....ok, es muss hier keiner drauf antworten. Ach ja, genauso den Reifendurchmesser, den merkt man schon, weil man mit 29' beschissen um die Ecke kommt. JETZT, könnt ihr antworten


----------



## schoeppi (22. Juni 2012)

Also mal ehrlich Leute, das ist doch ganz grosses Kakka, oder?

Sensibilisiert durch das Thema hier in diesem Tread hab ich da schon sowas wie Paranoia bekommen was den Dämpfer angeht. Nach jeder Ausfahrt den Blick dahin, hoffentlich ist nix, auch unterwegs permanent ein ungutes Gefühl.
Das ging am Ende so weit das ich den Spass an dem Bike verloren habe und es verkauft habe.

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass das mit ein Grund ist warum das 2013er in dem Punkt völlig geändert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (22. Juni 2012)

Ich habe noch nie Probleme mit dem Dämpfer gehabt. Ich denke mir aber, dass das neue Scott anders ausschaut, weil Peter Denk die Firma verlassen hat. Ich denke bei ihm und seiner Firma lagen die Patente.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber so, dass ein neues Produkt ja meist besser ist als das Alte.


----------



## dragon-m2 (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde, nach langer Zeit des stillen Mitlesen muß ich mich mal zum neuen Genius zu wort melden. Ob 650 B jetzt wirklich Sinn macht kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, auf alle Fälle spricht es mich generell (optisch zumindest) mehr an als ein 29er. Wenn verfügbar werde ich ein 650 B unbedingt mal Probefahren (erstmal egal welche Marke).
Rein optisch gesehen hat mir das alte Genius um Längen besser gefallen, das Neue (ob es jetzt dem Speci ähnlich sieht sei mal dahingestellt) ist irgenwie austauschbare und "gewöhnlicher" geworden ..... aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache 

PS: Mein 2009er Genius 30 fährt nach wie vor vollkommen ohne Probleme, der Dämpfer funktioniert wie am ersten Tag! Bisher mein bestes Bike mit überragendem Fahrwerk!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Juni 2012)

dragon-m2 schrieb:


> PS: Mein 2009er Genius 30 fährt nach wie vor vollkommen ohne Probleme, der Dämpfer funktioniert wie am ersten Tag! Bisher mein bestes Bike mit überragendem Fahrwerk!!!


 

bis auf den defekt ist alles in ordnung bei meinem 30 von 2010


----------



## Retoo (23. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte das LOCK-OUT Thema noch mal aufgreifen. Dazu eine Antwort vom Leiter des DT-Swiss Servicecenters:
_*wenn die Kolbenstange nicht langsam immer weiter ausfährt je länger die Ausfahrt dauert, dann ist das ok.

Das Ausfahren trotz eingeschaltetem Lockout kommt daher, dass sich in den Dämpferkammern eine gewisse Menge Luft befindet die sich unter Umständen zuerst komprimiert bevor das Ventil komplett schliesst.

Sollte der Dämpfer aber immer weiter ausfahren wäre vermutlich eine Dichtung am Schieber beschädigt welche den Oelfluss stoppen sollte. Dann fliesst der Lockout.

Bei der Betätigung des Lockouts wird der Oelfluss zwischen den verschiedenen Kammern blockiert. Wenn das Remote Kabel nicht genügend vorgespannt ist, kann es allerdings sein, dass der Lockout Modus nicht richtig eigeschaltet wird was dann zu dem von Ihnen beschriebenen Phänomen führen kann. Ein minimes Ausfahren der Kolbenstange ist normal, das bewegt sich aber im Rahmen von ca. 5mm.*_

Offenbar muss es also beim regulären Betrieb eine Stelle geben, an der der Dämpfer vollständig blockiert. Die Frage ist nur, wo diese liegt.

Bei mir fährt der Dämpfer max. 10mm aus. Meist nur 5mm. Dann ist er jeweils blockiert und bleibt.

Ich möchte nun alle Genius-Fahrer bitten, zu posten wie stark der Kolben bei ihnen im LOCK-OUT Modus ausfährt! Würde mir und auch anderen helfen um herauszufinden ob alles im grünen Bereich ist oder ob der Dämpfer ab in den Service muss.

DANKE...


----------



## Retoo (24. Juni 2012)

Retoo schrieb:


> Ich möchte das LOCK-OUT Thema noch mal aufgreifen. Dazu eine Antwort vom Leiter des DT-Swiss Servicecenters:
> _*wenn die Kolbenstange nicht langsam immer weiter ausfährt je länger die Ausfahrt dauert, dann ist das ok.
> 
> Das Ausfahren trotz eingeschaltetem Lockout kommt daher, dass sich in den Dämpferkammern eine gewisse Menge Luft befindet die sich unter Umständen zuerst komprimiert bevor das Ventil komplett schliesst.
> ...



Niemand der darauf antworten möchte/kann? Bitte helft mit...


----------



## klaus_scott (25. Juni 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> ...
> Zwei Jahre *(2005-2007)* bin ich auch DT *gefahren* (SSD-Dämpfer). Das Ding musste alle paar Monate zum (sündhaft teuren!) Service weil sich (i) der Hub um bis zu 30% verringerte und (ii) der Lockout nicht mehr funktionierte. *Jetzt fahre ich u.a. ein Scott Genius LT*, leider auch mit DT-Dämpfer. Was soll ich sagen? Nach 10 Monaten steht die Kolbenstange raus und jedes zweite Genius LT was ich kenne sieht genauso aus! Kann echt nicht wahr sein!
> 
> Und dann den Leuten erzählen, dass sei normal...wer einigermaßen sachverständig ist, weiß, dass das Unfug ist. Geometrie stimmt nicht mehr, Federweg stimmt nicht mehr, SAG stimmt nicht mehr und der allgemeinen Dämpferfunktion wird es auch nicht zuträglich sein.
> ...



... danke für die Blumen!!! aber Sachverstand heißt bei mir !
Wenn ich schon mal ein Produkt hatte mit dem ich unzufrieden bin (sowie bei dir) dann kauf ich es nicht ein zweitesmal 
So mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen bei solchen stupiden Kommentaren !


----------



## klaus_scott (25. Juni 2012)

Retoo schrieb:


> Niemand der darauf antworten möchte/kann? Bitte helft mit...



gerne  bei mir sind es 3 mm


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juni 2012)

klaus_scott schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon mal ein Produkt hatte mit dem ich unzufrieden bin (sowie bei dir) dann kauf ich es nicht ein zweitesmal !


Deshalb feiere ich nächstes Jahr große Scheidung von meinem 2009-er Genius. 1 Jahr war es echt gut. ... danach gab es mit dem Dämpfer nur Probleme. Inzwischen ignoriere ich's einfach und fahre das Teil einfach nur mehr als schweres Hardtail. ... und wenn ich doch aufmache, muss ich's unten wieder auseinander ziehen. Im Jahr 2 mal beim Händler, inzwischen sind's 2 unterschiedliche, ist mir zu viel und auf Dauer zu teuer.


----------



## dshamila (25. Juni 2012)

Retoo schrieb:


> Niemand der darauf antworten möchte/kann? Bitte helft mit...


 So schnell bin ich nicht, gib mir noch etwas Zeit, dann kann ich dir Daten schicken.


----------



## dragon-m2 (25. Juni 2012)

..... schon klar, ich wiederhole mich:

Modifiziertes Genius 30 (komplett XT, Ritchey WCS-Karbon-Sattelstütze, Ritchey WCS-Riser-Lenker, Flite Sattel .... die Laufräder wollte ich schon lange austauschen, sind aber nicht klein zu bekommen ) aus '09, das bike wird einmal im Jahr beim Händler gecheckt, bisher ein Dämpferservice (nur Wartung!!!!) und alles funktioniert seit dem ersten Tag einwandfrei und ohne Probleme ..... und nein, es wird nicht nur auf dem Radweg ausgeführt 

Das Genius ist die Eierlegende-Wollmilch-Sau  (für mich) und ich kann es uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (26. Juni 2012)

Hey liebe Genius-Gemeinde,

ich hab gute Neuigkeiten, mit denen die Hülse entlich überflüssig wird 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06/22/rock-shox-reverb-neuer-349mm-durchmesser-reverb-stealth-als-150mm-version-und-enduro-collar/


----------



## martinos (26. Juni 2012)

hab gerade an meinen Genius rumgeschraubt, als mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Schelle des Tracloc-Hebels sich im Bereich des Stifts aufgebogen hat. Entweder habe ich die Schelle irgendwann zu stark zugedreht oder bei nem Sturz oder durch Ermüdung hat sich das aufgebogen. 

Da der Stift ebenfalls recht verbogen ist, war da wohl mal eher mal ein Touchdown die Ursache. Beim genaueren Anschauen ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Tracloc-Hebel mit Ausnahme der Schelle komplett aus einem Guß ist. 

Mein Kumpel versucht mir jetzt, ne neue Schelle zu bauen, da die das Rad in Kürze für ne Mehrtagesausfahrt brauche. Trotzdem die Frage an euch: hat das von euch schon mal jemand gehabt, dass die Tracloc-Schelle beim Stift ausgerissen ist? 

Muss erst mal bei Scott die Ersatzteilliste durchchecken, vermute aber, dass es nur den ganzen Hebel zum Nachkaufen geben wird (Genius von 2009, also nur Dämpferblockierung). Ein kompletter Tracloc-Hebel kostet 90 Euro.


----------



## dshamila (27. Juni 2012)

Retoo schrieb:


> Niemand der darauf antworten möchte/kann? Bitte helft mit...



Bei mir kommt nichts raus. Wenn ich vor dem Aufsteigen den Hebel betätige und rum fahre bleibt die Dämpferstange drinnen (beim Fahren sehe ich das Teil nicht aber vom Gefühl ist alles starr, beim Absteigen ist die Stange drinnen). Wenn ich den Hebel nach dem Aufsteigen betätige (also SAG) ist nach kurzer Zeit die Stange ganz drinnen, so wie auch vorne der Dämpfer ganz aufs Ende mit der Zeit ausfährt.
Ich hoffe das bleibt so bei mir. Die Erklärung mit der Luft gefällt mir gar nicht. Ein kleines Spiel in der Dichtung würde ich noch akzeptieren, aber Luft in der Ölkammer sicher nicht.


----------



## martinos (28. Juni 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel versucht mir jetzt, ne neue Schelle zu bauen, da die das Rad in Kürze für ne Mehrtagesausfahrt brauche. Trotzdem die Frage an euch: hat das von euch schon mal jemand gehabt, dass die Tracloc-Schelle beim Stift ausgerissen ist?
> 
> Muss erst mal bei Scott die Ersatzteilliste durchchecken, vermute aber, dass es nur den ganzen Hebel zum Nachkaufen geben wird (Genius von 2009, also nur Dämpferblockierung). Ein kompletter Tracloc-Hebel kostet 90 Euro.


 
Scheinbar ist die Schelle sonst noch niemandem kaputt gegangen. Wie auch immer: Kumpel hat mir in kürzester Zeit ein paar Schellen gemacht, d.h. falls mal jemand was braucht dann kann ich hier für Nachschub sorgen.


----------



## kliss (28. Juni 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Gedanken gespielt irgendwo einen Auslass für die Hydraulik-Leitung, einer Reverb Stealth in den Genius Rahmen zu bohren. Wenn ja an welcher Stelle?


----------



## Scotty83 (29. Juni 2012)

Zum 2013 Genius

In meinen Augen ist das kein Genius mehr, der DT Dämpfer fehlt und ich bezweifle stark das der neue ähnlich gut arbeitet wie der jetzige.

Auch den 650b Standard finde ich den größten  Schwachsinn..... was soll das groß bringen dieser ganze Quatsch dient doch nur dazu damit man nach 4-5 Jahren gezwungen ist sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen weil nichts mehr passen und kompatibel ist... Bei den Schaltkomponenten  10x3 9x3 10x2 genau der selbe Scheiß. Das hat für mich nichts mehr mit Innovation zu tun sondern nur noch mit Verblendung des Verbrauches und diesem alle 2-3 Jahre vor zu machen das Rad neu zu erfinden. Für mich ist das Neue Genius definitiv ein Grund kein Scott mehr zu kaufen.
Ich finde diesen Trend in der Birke-Industrie einfach nur zum kotzen.


----------



## 1975volker (30. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir nur recht geben Scotty. Besonders schwachsinnig, finde ich den Trend bei Laufrädern. Also ob ein Schnellspanner so viel weniger Verwindungssteif wäre wie eine Steckachse. 

Allerdings muss ich einräumen, dass grosse Laufräder für grosse Menschen durchaus Sinn machen könnten. Damit meine ich jetzt aber die wirklich grossen 

Genau das gleiche mit dem Steuerrohr. Also ich wiege fast 90 kg. Ich finde mein Scott Genius 50 2012 - steif.


----------



## Vincy (1. Juli 2012)

Ich verkaufe mein Scott Genius 20 2012, RH L.
Entweder komplett oder auch als Rahmenset.
Bei Interesse, bitte PN.


----------



## de-el (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Eure meinung ist gefragt!
Habe mir im März 2012 Das Genius 60 gekauft und gestern ist ist mir oben am Dämpfer eine schraube abgebrochen("also die muss sich ca.zur hälfte gelöst haben und beim nächsten sprung gebrochen")habe bis zum bruch der schraube natürlich nichts bemerkt.War dann heute morgen ("Stink Sauer") gleich im Bikeladen und wollte wissen wie das sein kann das sich die schraube einfach so lösen kann.Der mech.Schraubte mir gleich eine andere schraube rein und sagte ich solle doch die woche vorbei kommen für erst inspetion.Bin wenn's hoch kommt seit ich das bike habe 400-500km gefahren!
Was meint ihr dazu,ist doch wohl nicht normal oder?
Glaube auch das ich einfach nur das testbike von denen untergejupett bekommen habe und weiss nicht wie ich mich ("rechtlich gesehen")verhalten soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (2. Juli 2012)

Welche Schraube meinst du genau? 

Die mit der Dämpfer an der Schwinge befestigt ist?


----------



## de-el (2. Juli 2012)

wenn ich wüsste würde ich noch ein bild im beitrag posten ums verständlicher zu machen,weiss aber nicht wie.


----------



## de-el (2. Juli 2012)

Ja genau die.Habe ein foto im profil album um genauer zu sein "makiert"
mfg


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2012)

Wäre bei meinem Genius 20 auch beinahe passiert. Die originale obere Inbusschraube M6x30 mm ist da etwas zu kurz und war auch nicht mit Loctite gesichert. 
Habe stattdessen eine mit M6x35 mm mit kürzerer Gewindelänge genommen, dann um 2 mm gekürzt. Außerdem mit Loctite 243 mittelfest gesichert, seitdem keine Probleme damit.
Ich habe die beiden M6 Schrauben auch noch etwas fester angezogen, mit 7 Nm statt 5 Nm (laut Handbuch). 5 Nm sind mir da etwas wenig.


----------



## schoeppi (2. Juli 2012)

de-el schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Glaube auch das ich einfach nur das testbike von denen untergejupett bekommen habe und weiss nicht wie ich mich ("rechtlich gesehen")verhalten soll.



Was fürn Blödsinn.
Wie sollst Du Dich wohl "rechtlich gesehen" verhalten?
Gar nicht.
Da ist ein Defekt aufgetreten und der wurde behoben.
Was willst Du?


----------



## 1975volker (2. Juli 2012)

De-el, so wurde der Schraubenbruch von mir vor ca. 2 Wochen beschrieben:

"Ich komme gerade vom Trail an meinem Scott Genius 2012 ist die obere Schraub gerissen, mit der der Dämpfer am Rahmen fixiert ist. Ich wiege 90kg bin noch nie gesprungen oder sonst was.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem je mals an diesem Rad gehabt. Bin echt bisschen enttäuscht. Ich mein so ein einfaches Teil wie eine Schraube muss doch halten.

Jetzt geh ich mal duschen, damit man meine Tränen nicht so sieht

Volker"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (2. Juli 2012)

Vinky hat das Problem aber gelöst. Merci, Dir Vinky. Ich werde die Schraube jetzt ebenfalls durch eine Längere ersetzen. 

Dennoch ist das Genius beim Hochfahren unschlagbar.


----------



## de-el (2. Juli 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was fürn Blödsinn.
> Wie sollst Du Dich wohl "rechtlich gesehen" verhalten?
> Gar nicht.
> Da ist ein Defekt aufgetreten und der wurde behoben.
> Was willst Du?



Ja die bemergung war auch nicht direkt mit dem defekt gemeint,hat mich dann halt nur noch mehr genervt,denn für eh testfahrrad hätte ich auch nicht so viel bezahlt.War aber beim kauf zu naiv und geblendet von der schonheit des bikes.


----------



## de-el (2. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wäre bei meinem Genius 20 auch beinahe passiert. Die originale obere Inbusschraube M6x30mm ist da etwas zu kurz und war auch nicht mit Loctite gesichert.
> Habe stattdessen eine mit M6x35mm mit kürzerer Gewindelänge genommen, dann um 2mm gekürzt. Außerdem mit Loctite 243 gesichert, seitdem keine Probleme damit.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die obere M6 Schraube auch noch etwas fester angezogen, mit 7 Nm statt 5 Nm (laut Handbuch). 5 Nm sind mir da etwas wenig.


----------



## US1982 (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich würde bei meinem Genius 30 2012 gerne den Steuersatz tauschen, bin mir aber im Unklaren bezgl. der Maße. Scott gibt auf der Homepage an, das ein Ritchey Pro 1 1/8, semi integrated 44/50mm verbaut ist. 
Würde gerne den Acros Ai-22 ZS44/28,6 - ZS44/30 S.H.I.S. Steuersatz verbauen. Der Außendurchmesser ist mit 50 angegeben.
Sollte dann also passen oder? Bin halt nur ein wenig irritiert, da die meisten Händler 44/44 angegeben und Scott hoffentlich Innen-/Außendurchmesser?


----------



## de-el (3. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ich habe die obere M6 Schraube auch noch etwas fester angezogen, mit 7 Nm statt 5 Nm (laut Handbuch). 5 Nm sind mir da etwas wenig.


Danke für die angaben werde mir einen drehmomentschlüssel zulegen müssen.Und in welchem handbuch?Habe bei mir nichts gefunden im bereich dämfer oder hinterbau.
Das steht bei mir auf dem Buch(General Info Original instructions A Scott)


----------



## Ingo9966 (3. Juli 2012)

1975volker schrieb:


> De-el, so wurde der Schraubenbruch von mir vor ca. 2 Wochen beschrieben:
> 
> "Ich komme gerade vom Trail an meinem Scott Genius 2012 ist die obere Schraub gerissen, mit der der Dämpfer am Rahmen fixiert ist. Ich wiege 90kg bin noch nie gesprungen oder sonst was.
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch passiert, das ist aber nicht nur ein Scott Problem. Im Bauhaus gibt es passende Inox Schrauben, habe die etwas länger gekauft und mit Loclite eingeschraubt. Man sollte gerade wenn so etwas neu ist diese Schrauben eben vor Fahrtbeginn überprüfen


----------



## Vincy (3. Juli 2012)

de-el schrieb:


> Danke für die angaben werde mir einen drehmomentschlüssel zulegen müssen.Und in welchem handbuch?Habe bei mir nichts gefunden im bereich dämfer oder hinterbau.
> Das steht bei mir auf dem Buch(General Info Original instructionsA Scott)


 

Auf Seite 24 im Handbuch Genius
http://assets.scott-sports.com.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/12bike/2012_E_genius_de.pdf
1 bis 2 Drehmomentschüssel (bis 25Nm und über 20Nm) sind unbedingt notwendig!


----------



## Vincy (3. Juli 2012)

US1982 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich wÃ¼rde bei meinem Genius 30 2012 gerne den Steuersatz tauschen, bin mir aber im Unklaren bezgl. der MaÃe. Scott gibt auf der Homepage an, das ein Ritchey Pro 1 1/8â, semi integrated 44/50mm verbaut ist.
> WÃ¼rde gerne den Acros Ai-22 ZS44/28,6 - ZS44/30 S.H.I.S. Steuersatz verbauen. Der AuÃendurchmesser ist mit 50 angegeben.
> Sollte dann also passen oder? Bin halt nur ein wenig irritiert, da die meisten HÃ¤ndler 44/44 angegeben und Scott hoffentlich Innen-/AuÃendurchmesser?


 
44mm ist der Innendurchmesser beim Steuerrohr. 50mm der AuÃendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr.
Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr = AuÃendurchmesser Lagerschalen

Bei Acros-SteuersÃ¤tzen sind die Lager werksmÃ¤Ãig in den Lagerschalen eingepresst. Da muÃ beim Lagerwechsel die Lagerschale dann mit raus. 
HÃ¤ufiger Wechsel ist daher bei Carbonrahmen etwas ungÃ¼nstig (Lagersitz).
Kannst beim Ritchey auch nur die Lager gegen bessere austauschen. MuÃt dann aber auf die Durchmesser und Fase (36Â° oder 45Â°) beim Lager bzw Gabelkonus achten!
Beim Ritchey Pro sind es 41mm und 45/45Â°.


----------



## US1982 (3. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> 44mm ist der Innendurchmesser beim Steuerrohr. 50mm der Außendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr.
> Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr = Außendurchmesser Lagerschalen
> 
> Bei Acros-Steuersätzen sind die Lager werksmäßig in den Lagerschalen eingepresst. Da muß beim Lagerwechsel die Lagerschale dann mit raus.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Der Steuersatz sollte (hoffentlich) nur das eine und zugleich letzte Mal gewechselt werden. Hatte von den Acros-Steuersätzen bislang nur Gutes gehört. 

Von einmaligem Wechsel sollte der Lagersitz hoffentlich nicht groß beeinträchtigt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (3. Juli 2012)

Sucht jemand ein Genius in M?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/529751/cat/500


----------



## Rave-Dave (3. Juli 2012)

Servus miteinander , 

vorab möchte ich erwähnen das ich gerade sehr in rage , also verzeiht mir eventuelle tippfehler oder ähnliches 

Also ich habe mir vor etwa 3 Mon. ein Scott Genuis 30 ( Carbon ) gekauft , das Rad hat mich super beindruckt und absolut überzeugt hat mich die TwinLoc Geschichte !!

Schnell hat sich jedoch herausgestellt das mir das Genius 30 nicht ganz reicht und der Carbon Rahmen mir etwas zu "weich" war , also hab ich das Rad wieder verkauft und mir heute dann ein Lt 30 2012 gegönnt .... bis hier hin super , ich hab mich riesig gefreut !!!

Als ich dann aber Heim kam und das Rad zum Teil erstmal zerlegte und alle Einstellungen vornahm hab ich festgestellt das ich den Full Travel Mode nicht einlegen kann und im Lockout Mode sperrt die Gabel ( RS Lyrik RLR ) nur bedingt !!! 

Also hab ich das kleine Fenster seitlich vom Dämpfer ( Equalizer 3 ) geöffnet und nach dem Zug gesehen, Zug abgeklemmt und den Mechanismus von Hand betätigt und siehe da er hängt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lockout *top* springt zurück in Travel Mode *top* aber dann passiert nichts mehr sprich man muss den kleinen Kolben mit einem Schraubenzieher runter ziehen um in den Travel Mode zu kommen ...... :-( 

Nun meine Frage gibt es die Möglichkeit den Fehler iwie selbstständig zu beheben oder komm ich um den Service nicht drum herum  ( ich weis das Rad ist neu und da sollte man keine Ausnahmen machen , jedoch wenn ich das Rad abgebe um das checken zu lassen stehe ich min 1 Woche ohne da *heul*)....

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet , 

Vielen Dank bereits im voraus


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Juli 2012)

Schau mal bei der Gabel nach, wie das Floodgate eingestellt ist. Das macht irgendwann auf, auch wenn der Lockout drin ist bis hin zu "kein Lockout"

Beim Dämpfer kann ich leider nicht helfen


----------



## macroger (4. Juli 2012)

Rave-Dave schrieb:


> Als ich dann aber Heim kam und das Rad zum Teil erstmal zerlegte und alle Einstellungen vornahm hab ich festgestellt das ich den Full Travel Mode nicht einlegen kann und im Lockout Mode sperrt die Gabel ( RS Lyrik RLR ) nur bedingt !!!



hi
Ja, nur bedingt Lockout, da es über die Druckstufe funktioniert. Keine 100% Lockout.


----------



## Rave-Dave (4. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten , 
war dann heute mit dem Rad beim Händler und hab den Hinteren Dämpfer ( Equalizer 3 ) tauschen lassen gegen einen aus einem Austellungsrad .... die Umschaltung der 3 Dämpferstufen klappte dann im Laden alles top also mach ich mich Heim fahre den Hometrail und merke auf den ersten Metern schon das der Dämpfer hinten immer wieder durch schlägt <!!!!! Also Pumpe raus und Druck überprüfen und dann kam das Ungewöhnliche .... Ich wiege 80 kg und die Drücke im Dämpfer waren auf 95 kg eingestellt und trotzdem schlägt der Dämpfer beim starkem Wippen im stand durch , 
DAS KANN NICHT SEIN ODER ?! 

Beim lösen der Pumpe kam dann ein Tropfen öl aus beiden Ventilen , das ist doch eig auch nicht normal ?! .

Kann mir da irgendjemand weiter helfen ich bin am verzweifeln !!!!!!!!!! 

vielen dank


----------



## macroger (4. Juli 2012)

Du  hast  22,8 bar Positiv und 15.9 Bar negativ und er schlägt durch?? Stimmt ,das kann nicht sein, einschicken
öl aus dem Ventil....hatte ich als mein Dämpfer nicht mehr ganz zurück ging, nach dem Service bei DT Swiss kein öl aus dem Ventil und Dämpfer ging ganz zurück.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juli 2012)

2013 Scott Genius 650B







2013 Scott Genius 29er


----------



## mr.kay (6. Juli 2012)

So schlecht sieht es doch garnich aus !
Schlicht !


----------



## Vincy (6. Juli 2012)

Die Modellbezeichnung Spark LT wäre da passender.
Hat doch mit dem bisherigen Genius nicht mehr viel gemeinsam. Auch schade, dass es damit keine 26" Version gibt.
Vom Design her, gefällt es mir dennoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (6. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Auch schade, dass es damit keine 26" Version gibt.


Finde ich auch. Auch wenn für meine Rahmengrösse (XL) ein 650B oder 29er optisch wahrscheinlich stimmiger wäre. Ich habe mich zu sehr an 26" gewöhnt.



Vincy schrieb:


> Vom Design her, gefällt es mir dennoch.



Genau das gefällt mir am neuen Genius nicht. Die geschwungene Linie des Unterrohrs (wie ein Schwan) und der Knick im Sattelrohr wollen mir nicht gefallen. Schade. Aber gut fürs Portemonnaie


----------



## 1975volker (6. Juli 2012)

Was zählt ist der Fahreindruck. Fraglich finde ich die Sattelüberhöhung. Das alte Scott Genius lebt auch von runter fahren .


----------



## csigg (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüglich den Reifen.
Ich hab ein MC40 2009er Genuis und fahre bisher Fat Albert 2,2". Mittlerweile fahren meine Bekannten teilweise den Hans Dampf, und schwärmen alle von dem in den höchsten Tönen. Ich hab den jetzt mal testweise bei mir eingebaut mit nem Laufrad von nem Kumpel, und ich hab mit dem 2,35" so ca. 3-4mm luft auf beiden Seiten zwischen Rad und Kettenstrebe. Reicht das eurer Meinung nach? Bzw. fährt von euch jemand das 2009er und den Hans Dampf?


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Schwalbe ist überbewertet. Ich denke der Hans Dampf passt rein der Abstand sollte auch reichen. Ich kann dir nur den Conti MK II Protection 2.4 empfehlen, absolut Pannen sicher, viel grip auch bei Nässe und er rollt einfach nur wie die Höhle und ist auch noch um einiges leichter als ein vergleichbarer Schwalbe Reifen.


----------



## mtblukas (8. Juli 2012)

Hans Dampf passt beim 2011er Genius 40 gut rein 

Übrigends verkaufe ich mein Genius 40 wer hat Interesse?
Klick

Gruß


----------



## Nightjumper73 (8. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,

brauche Eure Hilfe: 
Habe seit gestern beim überfahren von Wurzeln und Steinen wahrend es einfedert ein lautes Knacken. 
(Genius 30 aus 2010, Carbonrahmen Alu Hinterbau)
Habe schon versucht es einzugrenzen:

Tretlager entlastet nur den Lenker gedrückt=knackt 
Sattel belastet und gedrückt=knackt
Ohne den Lenker zu belasten das Rad ( stehend ) über die Pedale gedrückt =knackt 
Den Lenker/Steuersatz nachgezogen, keine Veränderung.
Risse oder sonstige offensichtliche Mangel sind nicht zu sehen.

Hat jemand ein Tipp wie ich es weiter eingrenzen kann, oder noch besser schon mal gehabt und eine Lösung für mich?

Würde mich sehr  

Viele Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Solche Geräusche sind schwer zu lokalisieren.

Um die Lager auszuschließen, nimm dir dein Bike halt es von links oder rechts am Lenker fest und lehne es leich von dir weg und tritt federnd mal von der Seite auf das Pedal, solltest du von beiden Seiten machen.

Knackt es da kann es vom Tretlager oder den Hinterbaulagern kommen. Ich würde auchmal die Pedale ausbauen Schmieren und wieder einbauen.

Ich lokalisiere Knacken meist auf diese Weise. 
Nimm dir eine Sprühfalsche mit Wasser, besprühe dann eine Stelle die für dich Ursächlich sein könnte mit ordentlich Wasser und fahr eine Runde --> Wasser schmiert bekanntlich und das knacken sollte temporär verschwinden oder weniger werden wenn es sie richtig Stelle war, wenn nicht die Nächtse Stelle befeuchten.

Was für eine Gabel hast du drin? Wenn es eine Fox ist kann das auch von  der Gabel kommen. Bei Fox gab es eine Zeit lang Probleme mit der  Verklebung Gabelbrücke und Steuerrohr.

Solch ein Knacken kann auch von einer  zu straff verlegten Leitung her rühren egal ob Bremse oder Schaltung. Beim einfedern benötigen die Leitungen ja ein bißchen Freiraum sind nun zwei Kabelbinder zu fest angezogen kann es auch ein Knarren/Knackendes Geräusch geben.


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Rave-Dave schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten ,
> war dann heute mit dem Rad beim Händler und hab den Hinteren Dämpfer ( Equalizer 3 ) tauschen lassen gegen einen aus einem Austellungsrad .... die Umschaltung der 3 Dämpferstufen klappte dann im Laden alles top also mach ich mich Heim fahre den Hometrail und merke auf den ersten Metern schon das der Dämpfer hinten immer wieder durch schlägt <!!!!! Also Pumpe raus und Druck überprüfen und dann kam das Ungewöhnliche .... Ich wiege 80 kg und die Drücke im Dämpfer waren auf 95 kg eingestellt und trotzdem schlägt der Dämpfer beim starkem Wippen im stand durch ,
> DAS KANN NICHT SEIN ODER ?!
> 
> ...



Du kannst mal probieren den Dämpfer komplett Luftfrei zu machen und dann nach Anleitung wieder mit Luft zu befüllen.... sollte er dann immer noch solche Mätzchen machen ...Zum DT Service einschicken.


----------



## Stevee (8. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Du kannst mal probieren den Dämpfer komplett Luftfrei zu machen und dann nach Anleitung wieder mit Luft zu befüllen.... sollte er dann immer noch solche Mätzchen machen ...Zum DT Service einschicken.



hast du evtl. einen Link zu der Anleitung? Danke.


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Juli 2012)

boah sieht das neue Genius Schei§§e aus :kotz:


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> hast du evtl. einen Link zu der Anleitung? Danke.




Gibt keine Anleitung einfach an den Däpmfer die Pumpe dran und die Luft asuden beiden Kammern raus lassen. Wenn die Luft raus ist eventuell noch einmal mit einem Schraubenzieher die Ventiele drücken bis wirklich alle Luft aus ist.(Achtung Bike am Sattel fest Halten da sich der Hinterbau komplett entspannt)

In dm ZUstand sollte die Kolbenstange komplett ausgefahren sein(auch noch ein gute Gelegenheit eventuell Schmutz zu beseitigen oder noch Schmiermittel auf die Kolbenstange auftagen).

Und jetzt den Dämpfer wieder mit deinem Gewicht entsprechenden Luftdruck(siehe Tabelle) befüllen Step 1 dann Step 2 wie am Dämpfer beschriftet. Kann man nichts Kaputt machen.


----------



## Vincy (8. Juli 2012)

@Nightjumper73
Überprüf mal die beiden Schrauben und Buchsen bei der Dämpferbefestigung.
Ebenso die anderen Verschraubungen mit dem vorgegeben Drehmoment festziehen.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (8. Juli 2012)

Habe die Vorschläge von Scotty & Vincy ausprobiert... Denke es ist das Steuerlager, hab es ausgebaut und  mit Teflonspray eingesprüht und das knacken ist leiser 
Mir kam dabei auch leicht rostig gefärbtes Olspray entgegen...

Vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## Nightjumper73 (8. Juli 2012)

csigg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüglich den Reifen.
> Ich hab ein MC40 2009er Genuis und fahre bisher Fat Albert 2,2". Mittlerweile fahren meine Bekannten teilweise den Hans Dampf, und schwärmen alle von dem in den höchsten Tönen. Ich hab den jetzt mal testweise bei mir eingebaut mit nem Laufrad von nem Kumpel, und ich hab mit dem 2,35" so ca. 3-4mm luft auf beiden Seiten zwischen Rad und Kettenstrebe. Reicht das eurer Meinung nach? Bzw. fährt von euch jemand das 2009er und den Hans Dampf?




Habe seit zwei Wochen den MK2 Protection und muss 
Scotty83 zustimmen, einfach TOP nur die Eigendämpfung ist etwas schlechter...aber der Gripaumen:

PS: die Contis sind schmaler als die Schwalbe deshalb auch als 2.4 kein Problem.


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Habe die Vorschläge von Scotty & Vincy ausprobiert... Denke es ist das Steuerlager, hab es ausgebaut und  mit Teflonspray eingesprüht und das knacken ist leiser
> Mir kam dabei auch leicht rostig gefärbtes Olspray entgegen...
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Tipps



Na dann würd ich das Lager mal komplett erneuern....rostig klingt in Verbindung mit einem Lager nie gut.

Schön das man helfen kann.... nichts nervt mehr als ein Knacken was man nicht beheben kann.


----------



## Vincy (9. Juli 2012)

Hier ausführlichere Infos zur neuen Genius 2013 Series
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07/09/vorstellung-und-fahrbericht-scott-genius-2013-29-und-275/
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/09/first-look-650b-and-29-2013-scott-genius/#more-45698


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (9. Juli 2012)

Danke. Erstmal viele Infos... mir stellt sich die Frage warum das Bike überhaupt noch Genius heißt und nicht Spark LT Allmountain oder so ähnlich. 
Mit den identischen Teilen zum Spark" soll der Service und die Ersatzteilversorgung verbessert werden"....ahhhjaaa wohl eher Kosten gesenkt und der Gewinn maximiert werden, schade das das dem Endverbaucher nicht zu Gute kommen wird.
Und der Laufradtest von Scott hinkt wohl auch ein wenig wenn ich die "positiven Aspekt" von 27,5" überwiegend mit 29" vergleiche anstatt mit dem etablierten 26".

Ich kann jetzt schon sagen mein nächstest Bike wird ein Cannondale denn wenn die Zukunft bei Scott in Form des Genius 2013 so aussieht dann Goodbye Scott.


----------



## much175 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub auch eher an ein Spark LT, aber dann würde ja Scott zugeben müssen, dass das Genius sich nicht bewärt hat...

Ich halte den jetzigen Rahmen nach wie vor für DAS Top-Bike. Für mich perfekte Geometrie und eine Einsatzbreite von Monstro-Kilometerfresser-Touren bis zum knackigen Enduro-Abenteuer. Alles drin


----------



## windchill (9. Juli 2012)

Zum Glück habe ich noch einen Ersatzdämpfer für das Genius zu Hause rumliegen, falls der eingebaute mal nicht mehr will.  Werd das Genius wohl noch lange fahren bzw. wenn dann höchstwahrscheinlich nur auf einen anderes Fabrikat mit 26" Laufrädern umsteigen.


----------



## clekilein (10. Juli 2012)

windchill schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich noch einen Ersatzdämpfer für das Genius zu Hause rumliegen, falls der eingebaute mal nicht mehr will.  Werd das Genius wohl noch lange fahren bzw. wenn dann höchstwahrscheinlich nur auf einen anderes Fabrikat mit 26" Laufrädern umsteigen.



wo hastn du so einen Dämpfer her?


----------



## sessantanove (23. Juli 2012)

So habe ein kleiners Problem am Genius und zwar wenn ich das Bike hinten anhebe und am Hinterbau auf und ab bewege spüre ich das irgendetwas Spiel hat. habe leider noch nicht feststellen können was es genau ist. Momentan gehe ich von den Lagern aus für den Hinterbau.

Nun wollte ich fragen gibt es die einzeln oder sollte man da gleich alles austauschen, und kann man das locker selber machen? Oder braucht es spezial Werkzeug?


----------



## Scotty83 (23. Juli 2012)

sessantanove schrieb:


> So habe ein kleiners Problem am Genius und zwar wenn ich das Bike hinten anhebe und am Hinterbau auf und ab bewege spüre ich das irgendetwas Spiel hat. habe leider noch nicht feststellen können was es genau ist. Momentan gehe ich von den Lagern aus für den Hinterbau.
> 
> Nun wollte ich fragen gibt es die einzeln oder sollte man da gleich alles austauschen, und kann man das locker selber machen? Oder braucht es spezial Werkzeug?



Schonmal die Dämpfer Befestigungsschrauben überprüft? Wenn eine von den beiden locker ist hat man spürbares Spiel im Hinterbau.
Wenn das von den Hinterbau-Lagern kommen sollte müssten die schon richtig defekt sein damit man das beim anheben spürt, denn tendenziell bemerkt man solch defekte Lager  eher an knackenden knarrenden Geräuschen.  

Es sind genormte gedichtet Industrielager  die du im Werkzeug/Material Handel einzeln bekommen dürftest. Bei Scott bekommst du nur den Gesamten Satz mit Hülsen und Endkappen die du eigentlich für den Lagertausch nicht brauchst
siehe hier --> http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info....html&XTCsid=91549feccc8cb22a826a01c7145ed822

Preis ist mit 135,- Euro auch recht happig, war aber auch schon einmal auf Ebay drin und ist da für knappe 70,- Euro raus

Zu deiner letzten Frage. Da die Lager ein gepresst sind, ist der Ein und Ausbau nur mit passendem Werkzeug möglich und ratsam sonst machst du mehr Schaden als alles andere
Aber auch hier gibt es Abhilfe
-->http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p49353_Werkzeug-Scott-Hinterbau-Genius-09.html

Also für das bisschen Werkzeug finde ich 135,- Euro schon unanständig hoch.

Mit den beiden Sachen könntest du dann alles selber machen an deinem Genius wärst aber auch um 270,- Euro ärmer.


----------



## sessantanove (23. Juli 2012)

Thx Scotty werde am Mittag mal überprüfen ob es die Schrauben vom Dämpfer sind, könnte echt noch sein den als ich den Dämpfer eingebaut habe, habe ich diesmal auf die Schraubensicherung verzichtet.

zum Lagerkit kann ich nur sachen "autsch" ok hier in der Agglo gibts eine Firma die nur Lager verkauft die haben eigentlich sicher auch was passendes und vorallem günstiges.

hhhhmmm das mit dem Werkzeug ist auch recht happig, hoffe jetzt mal das es echt nur die Schrauben beim Dämpfer sind.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2012)

Zumindest eine Sprengringzange brauchst da. Mit Auspresswerkzeug kann man notfalls sich selber behelfen (Gewindestange, Stecknuss).
Wenn die Lager Normgrößen sind, gibt es die auch im Fachhandel für Industriebedarf.
Die Schrauben beim Dämpfer mußt mit Loctite mittelfest sichern, sonst löst es sich schnell wieder. 
Würde da oben auch eine etwas längere Schraube (M6x35mm) nehmen, die Originale reicht nur bis zur Hälfte im Gewinde.


----------



## mr.kay (23. Juli 2012)

Frage in die Genius-Runde !

Habe vor meinen Scott Pilot 22 Lenker ,gegen ein breiteres Exemplar zu wechseln.
Fährt hier jemand 700-740mm in Carbon ? (max.20mm Rise,oder schon zuviel,oder doch lieber Flat)?

Evtl. Einschätzung vom Fahrverhalten, Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht ?!

Danke vorab ...
..........................................................................................................................................

Hat sich erledigt, hab mir jetzt mal einen:

"3t Flat Bar Extendo Team" bestellt.

Mal schauen ob es klug war ;O)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessantanove (23. Juli 2012)

Noch zur Info:

War echt die obere Schraube vom Dämpfer hab jetzt nachgezogen und wird dann am Abend wieder mit Loctite gesichert.


----------



## Scotty83 (23. Juli 2012)

sessantanove schrieb:


> Noch zur Info:
> 
> War echt die obere Schraube vom Dämpfer hab jetzt nachgezogen und wird dann am Abend wieder mit Loctite gesichert.



Kleine Sache große Wirkung...... wie schon hier gesagt würde ich die obere Schraube ersetzen... denn die ist wirklich zu kurz geraten.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier ausführlichere Infos zur neuen Genius 2013 Series
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07/09/vorstellung-und-fahrbericht-scott-genius-2013-29-und-275/
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/09/first-look-650b-and-29-2013-scott-genius/#more-45698


Bei dieser Optik, werde ich mich vom Genius eher verabschieden. Ich war von der Standfestigkeit des Dämpfersystems eh nicht so begeistert - für mich einfach zu viel Technik, die gepflegt werden muss und für mich war es aus der Sicht der Erhaltungskosten das teuerste Rad, das ich je hatte. ... relativ viel Standzeit und dieses Mehr an Fahrspass kann meinen Ärger nicht aufwiegen. Ausserdem wollte ich nie Mechaniker werden und inzwischen schraub ich doch relativ viel an dem Teil herum um die Standzeit zu minimieren.


----------



## Scotty83 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich persÃ¶nlich halte das Genius Konzept schon fÃ¼r durchdacht und wirklich innovativ. Es hÃ¤tte bei Scott sicherlich auch eine wirklich logische Weiterentwicklung stattgefunden wenn Peter Denk nicht seine FÃ¤higkeiten in den Dienst von Cannondale gestellt hÃ¤tte.

Peter Denk, den ich persÃ¶nlich fÃ¼r einen der genialsten KÃ¶pfe in der MTB Entwicklung halte, hat mit dem Jekyll klar gezeigt wie die Weiterentwicklung des Genius aussehen kann, das Resultat kann sich wirklich sehen lassen und ist fÃ¼r mich das Beste AM Bike was es momentan zu kaufen gibt.

Es wurden konsequent die Schwachstellen behoben, bei denen es beim Genius noch gekrankt hat, DÃ¤mpferposition, Steiferer Rahmen und Hinterbau/Lager, X12 Achse sowie ein SattelstÃ¼tzmaÃ was fÃ¼r VariostÃ¼tzen ohne Adapter passend ist usw. 



Ich persÃ¶nlich halte dass  Genius bis 2012 fÃ¼r ein sehr gutes und wirklich innovatives Bike was der Konkurrenz immer noch Ã¼berlegen ist. Es gibt derzeit nur ein Bike was mich mehr Ã¼berzeugt und das ist das Jekyll, was halt die logische Weiterentwicklung ist.

Der DÃ¤mpfer beim Genius war immer eine Schwachstelle gleichzeitig aber auch fÃ¼r mich das Argument warum ich ein Genius fahreâ¦.Technik und Komfort.

Und seit 2 Jahren fahre ich den DÃ¤mpfer ohne Defekteâ¦ das man zum Semi Mechaniker mutiert ist bei diesen RÃ¤dern eigentlich normalâ¦ denn eines sind die Bikes von heute nicht, Sorglos oder Wartungsfrei. Wer sein Bike fordert muss ihm danach auch wieder die nÃ¶tige Pflege und Wartung zukommen lassen. Damit das nicht jedes Mal kostenintensiv beim HÃ¤ndler geschieht, macht man(n) halt vieles selbst. Ich habe aber auch als blutiger AnfÃ¤nger damals, viel Ã¼ber die Technik und mein Bike gelernt, so das mich Defekte oder Problem heute nicht mehr Ã¤rgern da ich meist sofort weiÃ woran es hapertâ¦..und wenn nicht gibt es ja diesen tollen Thread wo einem schnell geholfen wird. 









So und nun noch ein bisschen MutmaÃung und Spekulation zum 2013 Genius:



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hÃ¤lt  Denk Engineering das Patent/Lizenz am Genius Konzept ab 2009 und einiger Komponenten. Es gab da auchmal einem Artikel zu, als die Frage aufkam ob das Genius 2009 damals eine Entwicklung von Scott oder Peter Denk sei, in dem stellte Denk klar das das Genius noch von ihm stammte.



Somit zahlt Scott an  Denk LizenzgebÃ¼hrenâ¦ die denke ich nicht ohne sind. Da Denk jetzt aber beiCannondale ist und dort quasi das Jekyll als âGenius 2â und Scott Genius Konkurrent etabliert hat, ist das Genius von Scott schlechter zu vermarkten und man zahlt gleichzeitig LizenzgebÃ¼hren an die âKonkurrenzâ.

Blicken wir mal zurÃ¼ck,signifikant verÃ¤ndert und weiterentwickelt wurde das Genius seit 2010 nichtmehr, im Gegenteil es wurde noch ein liebloses LT ins Rennen geschickt, was auf den Punkt gebracht, ein normales Genius mit geringfÃ¼gig steiferen Rahmen und mehr Federweg ist. Wirkliche Schwachpunkte beim Genius wurden nicht behoben und somit auch keine wirkliche Verbesserungen erzielt.   



Das 2013 Genius ist somit denke ich, die technische Abkehr vom eigentlichen Genius Konzept. Und wenn man sich das mal anschaut wirklich toll ist es nicht, im Gegenteil es sieht aus wie ein Spark â¦ was es in meinen Augen auch ist.. der Name Spark LT wÃ¤re in diesem Fall wohl treffender als das Ding Genius zu nennen.

FÃ¼r mich ist das 2013 Geniusein Schritt in die MittelmÃ¤Ãigkeit der AM Bikes wo man sich einreiht in denCube,Giant, usw. Einheitsbrei.

Die 650b LaufrÃ¤der sind fÃ¼r mich nur Marketing um den Kunden eine Weiterentwicklung zu verkaufen die es eigentlich nicht gibtâ¦ .

FÃ¼r mich bleibt nach diesem kleinen Gedanke Erguss nur die Erkenntnis, das mein nÃ¤chstes Bike ein Jekyll wird.


----------



## sparkfan (24. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer beim Genius war immer eine Schwachstelle gleichzeitig aber auch für mich das Argument warum ich ein Genius fahre.Technik und Komfort.



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt der Massstab bin 




Scotty83 schrieb:


> Und seit 2 Jahren fahre ich den Dämpfer ohne Defekte das man zum Semi Mechaniker mutiert ist bei diesen Rädern eigentlich normal denn eines sind die Bikes von heute nicht, Sorglos oder Wartungsfrei. Wer sein Bike fordert muss ihm danach auch wieder die nötige Pflege und Wartung zukommen lassen. Damit das nicht jedes Mal kostenintensiv beim Händler geschieht, macht man(n) halt vieles selbst.



Das gilt m.E. für alle MTBs. MTB fahren ist in gewisser Hinsicht eine Materialschlacht. Wer kosten sparen will, muss so viel wie möglich selber machen.
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem Genius und den MTBs mit "Standard" Dämpfern, z.B. FOX, RS, usw. besteht darin, dass man beim Equalizer den Luftkammerservice nicht selber machen kann. Es gibt jedoch genug Genius-Fahrer, die mit dem Genius 4-5 Jahre lang ohne jeglichen Service gefahren sind und erst dann einen umfangreichen Service haben machen lassen. Das relativiert die Wartungskosten dann wieder.



Scotty83 schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt nach diesem kleinen Gedanke Erguss nur die Erkenntnis, das mein nächstes Bike ein Jekyll wird.



Du bringst mich auf eine Idee


----------



## Retoo (25. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 hat vieles auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich sehe es ähnlich, ausser dem Punkt was Cannondale betrifft. Es mag für das Carbon-Genius zutreffen, nicht aber für die Alu-Version, diese ist deutlich steifer. Das Sattelstützenmass ist im nächsten Jahr kein Thema mehr, da die Reverb im passenden Mass angeboten wird. Die Dämpferposition finde ich nicht besser gelöst beim Cannondale, auch habe ich beim Genius kein Problem mit dem Schmutz am Dämpfer. Steckachsen sind zudem in Vergleichstests als nur unwesentlich steifer ausgefallen, wenn dann bräuchte es 15mm-Steckachsen.

Es wird auch oft der Einfluss der Bike-Magazine vergessen, welcher gerade im deutschsprachigen Raum sehr gross ist! 
Das Beispiel des Scott Genius spricht da Bände: Am Anfang war es DAS Bike, mehrfacher Testsieger etc. (Dieses Bike ist ja auch heute noch genial und mehr warten als mein ehemaliges Stumpjumper FSR muss ich es nicht.) Jetzt hat es halt den neuesten Schnickschnack nicht (konisches Steuerrohr, Pressfit-Lager) und schon wird es herabgestuft. Eigentlich logisch und doch sollte genau das zu denken geben.
Auch die anscheinend mangelnde Steifigkeit ist so ein Thema. Beim Carbon Genius ist das ja durchaus zu beanstanden. Beim Alu-Genius wurde aber eine Steifigkeit gemessen welche zu den absolut Besten der Kategorie gehört. Aus diesem Grund wurde von verschiedenen Seiten auch das Alu-Modell als das "bessere" empfohlen. Ich selber fahr das Alu Genius aus dem Jahr 2009, custom aufgebaut. 

Vor einem Monat habe ich den Dämpfer auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen lassen. Das würde ich jedem empfehlen der ein Genius 2009 oder 2010 fährt. Bisher hat DT-Swiss dieses Upgrade nicht angeboten (anbieten dürfen). Es lohnt sich aber nur im Rahmen eines Service. Kostet alles zusammen rund 160 Euro. Danach lässt sich der Dämpfer mit weniger Druck fahren, spricht noch feiner an und nützt den Federweg besser aus!

*Mein Tipp*: Fahrt euer Genius und freut euch weiterhin daran. Das Bike ist nach wie vor top! Das einzige Argument was Scott liefern konnte ist meiner Meinung nach die neuen Laufradgrössen. Da muss sich aber in den nächsten zwei Jahren noch zeigen welche sich durchsetzen werden - hier heisst es für mich: abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dshamila (27. Juli 2012)

Hier wird immer fast Mantra artig wiederholt, dass das Alu-Bike besser ist weil steifer, von Leuten, die das Carbon-Bike sich nicht leisten wollten oder konnten.
Eine kleine Replik: Wenn Steif auf jeden Fall gut wäre, würden wir mit 20 kg Bikes herumfahren. Es wäre keine große Ingenieurkunst in diesem Gewichtsbereich ein Bike zu bauen, dass steifigkeitsmäßig jedes All-Mountain in den Schatten stellt. D.h., Steifigkeit muss immer in Relation zur eingesetzten Masse gesehen werden. Dass Strukturbauteile in Carbon (richtig konstruiert) immer die Nase vorne haben, hat sich glaube ich auch schon bei Leihen herumgesprochen (Formel 1 oder Flugzeugbau usw.). Die Problematik liegt aber, und das dürfte weniger bekannt sein, in der Vergleichbarkeit der Materialien. Carbon ist ein Faserverbundwerkstoff und kein homogenes Material wie Aluminium. Das heißt, das Material verhält sich nicht gleich in alle Richtungen. Weiters haben wir es gerade beim Mountainbike um dynamische Belastungen zu tun. Alu hat eine geringe innere Dämpfung, dadurch kann man einen statischen Test sehr gut auf dynamische Belastungen umlegen, bei Carbon nicht. Ein statischer Ein-Richtungstest des Bike Magazins ist also sehr gut zum Seitenfüllen, aber nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Wer die Möglichkeit hat beide Arten im Vergleich zu fahren, kann sich selber überzeugen und wer nicht, braucht nur auf die Bikes im Rennsport schauen, die Alu-Bikes sind sogar im Downhill-Bereich schon in der Minderheit. Leider ist Carbon sau teuer. Damit die Gesamtkosten nicht ins Unendliche steigen, muss meist wieder bei den Komponenten gespart werden und dann ist ratz fatz der schöne Gewichtsvorteil dahin.
Was ist also das bessere Bike? Das kann (und muss) jeder nur für sich selber entscheiden. Das Bike, das für jemanden optimal ist, kann für den nächsten schon die Schrottmühle sein, weil ganz andere Gegend, Fahrstil, Gewichtsklasse und Portemonnaieinhalt.


----------



## much175 (27. Juli 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Frage in die Genius-Runde !
> 
> Habe vor meinen Scott Pilot 22 Lenker ,gegen ein breiteres Exemplar zu wechseln.
> Fährt hier jemand 700-740mm in Carbon ? (max.20mm Rise,oder schon zuviel,oder doch lieber Flat)?
> ...



Hey, ich fahr die Easten Havoc Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi von 2010.
Ist zwar Alu, aber der kurzen 50mm und breite 750mm machen das Radl schon ein ganzes Stück wendiger 

Auf langen Monstrotouren hab ich aber Gelenkschmerzen in der Hand bekommen^^ Für den Enduroeinsatz aber perfekt


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2012)

dshamila schrieb:


> D.h., Steifigkeit muss immer in Relation zur eingesetzten Masse gesehen werden.


Wie Einstein schon sagte: Alles ist relativ. Eigentlich schmarrn, denn wenn ich mit meinen 85 kg reltaiv schwer bin und das Bike relativ steif ist, interessiert mich der Absolutwert und nicht das "Relativ". Relativ ist bei einem Gebrauchgegenstand, der nicht für den Rennbereich gedacht ist, ein totaler Schmarrn. Wenn ich meinen Rahmen ansehe, bin ich froh, dass er aus Alu ist. Ein paar Dellen, sind dann doch eine eher grobe Kaltverformung des Materials gewesen. ... und der Einsatzbereich des Rads beinhaltet eigentlich auch ein paar Stürze.



dshamila schrieb:


> Dass Strukturbauteile in Carbon (richtig konstruiert) immer die Nase vorne haben, hat sich glaube ich auch schon bei Leihen herumgesprochen (Formel 1 oder Flugzeugbau usw.).


Hängt vom Einsatzbereich ab. Mich würde mehr interessieren wie oft Carbon im Ralleysport verwendet wird und nicht in der Formel 1. Wenn man's mit der Formel 1 vergleicht, dann sollte man ein Rennrad vergleichen und nicht ein AM.




dshamila schrieb:


> ... braucht nur auf die Bikes im Rennsport schauen, die Alu-Bikes sind sogar im Downhill-Bereich schon in der Minderheit.


Hängt wie gesagt vom Einsatzbereich ab. Ein Genius wird man wohl nicht im Rennsport vernünftig bewegen können. Abgesehen davon ist dem Rennsport egal, was wann wieviel kostet, weil die Profis haben fast unendlich viel Material, das sie verheizen können. Aus meinen Schifahrerzeiten, hatte ich selbst gesponserter Weise  mind. 6 Paar Schi zur Verfügung. Ob ich da bei einem Rennen darauf aufgepasst habe? Nein, ich wollte ja schnell sein und Ersatz war genug da.



dshamila schrieb:


> Leider ist Carbon sau teuer.


Das ist jetzt aber wirklich relativ.



dshamila schrieb:


> Das kann (und muss) jeder nur für sich selber entscheiden.


Die, die hier schreiben, haben sich eh schon entschieden.


----------



## dshamila (27. Juli 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Hängt vom Einsatzbereich ab. Mich würde mehr interessieren wie oft Carbon im Ralleysport verwendet wird und nicht in der Formel 1.


Jede Menge... Guter Vergleich: Ralleysport, Technik vom feinsten und dann ab in den Dreck. In der Technik wahrscheinlich anspruchsvoller als die Formel 1.


tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ein Genius wird man wohl nicht im Rennsport vernünftig bewegen können.


Es geht nicht um Rennsport oder Hobbysport. Als Leichtbauingenieur (und hier sind wir in diesem Bereich) geht es immer um die Dreifaltigkeit: Gewicht, Steifigkeit, Versagenssicherheit und über alles thronen die Herstellkosten. Wo liegt das Optimum für meine Kunden?


tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die, die hier schreiben, haben sich eh schon entschieden.


Die die schreiben schon, aber die die lesen vielleicht noch nicht alle. Es gilt also nicht das ALu-Bike ist das bessere, aber es kann das richtig sein.


----------



## clekilein (28. Juli 2012)

dshamila schrieb:


> Hier wird immer fast Mantra artig wiederholt, dass das Alu-Bike besser ist weil steifer, von Leuten, die das Carbon-Bike sich nicht leisten wollten oder konnten.
> Eine kleine Replik: Wenn Steif auf jeden Fall gut wäre, würden wir mit 20 kg Bikes herumfahren...



Ich hab das Carbongenius 10. Ich fahre es jetzt sei 3 1/2 Jahren. Es ist schei$e weich für meine 80 Kilo.
Weißt du wie das nervt, nicht freihändig bergabfahren zu können weil das Rad anfängt zu flattern?

Außerdem war das Genius 10 von ´09 derartig grottig ausgestattet mit Teilen, dass man dem Typen bei Scott, der das entschieden hat, mal ne ordentliche Schulung anbieten sollte.
Ist wie das aktuelle Genius LT - "konsequent inkonsequent"


ABER:
Ich liebe mein Genius trotzdem


----------



## Bernstein84 (28. Juli 2012)

Das Bike ist ohne Frage geil - Im Traction Mode gehts ab und im Full Mode gut für die Trails mit Reserven. Ich mag das Bike (nach anfänglichen Dämpferproblemen )!!!

Das neue Genius ist vom Design her super (optisch), aber ganz ehrlich: Für mich wäre es nichts, wenn dann das Jekyll. Denn der umschaltbare Pull-Shok Dämpfer ist einfach eine super Funktion, die ich nicht missen möchte.


----------



## mr.kay (28. Juli 2012)

So !

3T Carbon Lenker heute per Post gekommen und natürlich sofort verbaut !
(man baut das Ding breit auf)

Erste Testfahrt : Genial !


----------



## brother-23 (29. Juli 2012)

clekilein schrieb:


> Ich hab das Carbongenius 10. Ich fahre es jetzt sei 3 1/2 Jahren. Es ist schei$e weich für meine 80 Kilo.
> Weißt du wie das nervt, nicht freihändig bergabfahren zu können weil das Rad anfängt zu flattern?
> 
> Außerdem war das Genius 10 von ´09 derartig grottig ausgestattet mit Teilen, dass man dem Typen bei Scott, der das entschieden hat, mal ne ordentliche Schulung anbieten sollte.
> ...


Sorry, aber das 2009er Genius 10 war mit der XTR Ausstattung mal besser als das 2010er Model. Ich wiege ebenfalls 80 kg und habe keine Probleme freihaendigig zu fahren. Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deine Lager checken. Zur Erinnerung, das Genius wurde nicht als Downhiller, Allmountain oder Freerider sondern als Marathonbike vermarktet.
Das es bei den vorgenannten Einsatzzwecken zu Einschraenkungen kommt ist doch klar. Vielleicht fahre ich nicht hart genug, um das 'Weiche' an diesem Rahmen zu erkennen, oder ich komme einfach gut damit klar, fuer all die Specis, Cubes und sonstigen Allmountains in unserer Gruppe hat es bei Abfahrten immer gereicht!
Wieso wird meine querz Tastatur hier als query erkannt...


----------



## Bernstein84 (29. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube das mit der Weichheit war scherzhaft gemeint gewesen


----------



## clekilein (29. Juli 2012)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit der Weichheit war scherzhaft gemeint gewesen



Nein! War mein voller Ernst. Ich hab noch nen carbon Ersatzrahmen rumliegen (spark hinterbaustreben) - *tausche den gern gegen einen Alurahmen.*



brother-23 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das 2009er Genius 10 war mit der XTR Ausstattung mal besser als das 2010er Model.


Ich kann da nur für mein Modell direkt sprechen. Lag vielleicht auch mit an den Zulieferern (schlechte bremse, oberschrottige Laufräder (bis auf die xtr naben) etc)



brother-23 schrieb:


> Ich wiege ebenfalls 80 kg und habe keine Probleme freihaendigig zu fahren.


Kann vielleicht an der Serienstreuung liegen oder du hast keinen XL Rahmen wie ich.

Was du auf alle fälle mal probieren kannst, damit du verstehst was ich meine:
Fahre mal ne leicht abschüssige Abfahrt Freihändig (tempo größer gleich dreizig) und schlag mal vorsichtig mit einer hand gegen das vordere Oberrohr, kurz bevor es zum steuerrohr übergeht - damit provozierst du, dass dein rahmen kurz flattert.
(bei mir brauchts natürlich keinen klapps gegens oberrohr - der rahmen flattert von allein)



brother-23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deine Lager checken.


Ja, hat nix mit meinen Lagern zu tun.



brother-23 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung, das Genius wurde nicht als Downhiller, Allmountain oder Freerider sondern als Marathonbike vermarktet.


Jain. Beworben wurde ein Trailbike auch für marathoneinsätze. (siehe produktvideos von scott und Einsatzbereichmarkierungen)

Wenn es wirklich ein Marathonrad sein soll müsste die Ausstattung eine andere sein, damit es sich lohnt. Beim Genius LTD von 09 glaub ich das mit dem Marathonrad. Alle unteren genien warens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de-el (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo leute 
Gerade hat der dhl mensch mein Drehmomentschlüssel gebracht.
Wollte mal fragen was für oil/fett ihr am hinterbau bzw.an Hülzen unw.
Benützt.
Danke 
mfg manu


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich schmiere, schmiere ich mit diesem Stoff: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,190;product=11462 - wobei ich so viel davon habe, dass es wohl ein ganzes Leben lang reichen wird.


----------



## Rave-Dave (2. August 2012)

Servus liebe Genius ( Leidens ) Gemeinde , 

zu meiner Geschichte :

-Scott Genius LT 30 2012 im Juni erworben 
-auslieferung bereits mit defektem EQU 3 ( Verstellkolben der Lockout Funktion hatte einen Vertigungsfehler
-wurde durch neuen Dämpfer ersetzt 
-neuer dämpfer wurde von mir auf 85 kg ( ich wiege 82kg ) eingestellt 
-ergebnis ->drauf setzen 50 % des Federwegs wurden ausgenutzt ! 
-Dämpfer wurde auf 95 kg eingestellt -> leichtes Wippen genügte um den Dämpfer durch zu schlagen !!!!!
-Dämpfer laut Scott Suspension Tool auf 105 KG und SAG HARD eingestellt ( 20,5bar - / 28bar + ) Dämpfer schlägt bei Drops oder starkem wippen immernoch durch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
-mittlerweile guckt der kolben gute 10mm aus dem Dämpfer raus 

Ich werde nicht drumherum kommen den Dämpfer ein zu schicken , Interessant zu wissen wäre es jedoch ob jmd ähnliche Probleme mit dem Luftdruck hat ?! Habe vorher ein Genius 30 gefahren mit dem EQU 2 und das Rad lief und der Dämpfer ist nicht durchgeschlagen !!!!!

Einsatzgebiet sind viele Singletracks mit starkem Hang zum Enduro/Downhill , gerne Gap Jumps , Drops oder flotte Kurven ..... 

Desweiteren habe ich eine Frage zur einstellung des Chips :

Derzeit ist mein Chip auf LOW eingestellt , macht es einen Unterschied auf die Ansteuerung/Ausnutzung des Federweges wenn der Chip auf HIGH stehen würde ?!?!?! 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jmd mit Erfahrungswerten weiter helfen könnte , da ich eig sehr begeistert bin vom LT wenn DT SWISS nicht so eine sche*** da hinten konstruiert hätte. 

schon mal vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Rave-Dave (2. August 2012)

Servus , 

Also hab das Rad heute zum 2ten mal wegen dem defektem Equalizer 3 Dämpfer beim Händler abgegeben (innerhalb 5 Wochen, so alt ist das Rad nämlich erst) !

Ich hab mich Rechtlich mal ein bisschen schlau gemacht und habe heraus gefunden das Ich laut BGB §437/440 (vorausgesetzt der Dämpfer nimmt jetzt zum 3 mal Schaden, wovon laut den Erfahrungsberichten hier im Thread ja auszugehen ist) ein Recht habe vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten und volle Kaufpreis Erstattung fordern kann!

Jetzt hab ich 2 Fragen: 

1: Hat jmd eine solche Prozedur schon einmal durchgeboxt beim Händler , wenn ja wie habt ihr Argumentiert und wie hat der Händler darauf reagiert ?! 

2: Ich bin natürlich enttäuscht vom Genius und suche nun nach einer alternative / direktes Gegenstück Cannondale Claymore 2 2012 .
Allerdings habe ich mich nun auch schon nach Tourentauglichen Freeridern informiert mit Coil & Oil Systemen bin aber dennoch stutzig was die Uphill Eigenschaften angeht. Ich lass es runter gerne Krachen egal obs hohe Drops, lange/tiefe Sprünge oder sehr ruppiges Gelände sind ( was laut Hersteller/Scott für das LT ja alles kein Problem sein sollte) aber sich auch gut mal 1500-2000 Hm am tag pedalieren lässt!

Ich bin momentan am Boden zerstört und will das Rad eig nur noch los werden  

Hatte eig nach meinen Genius 30 Carbon gedacht das die LT Version mich vollkommen bedient aber leider sind meine Erfahrungen in den letzten 5 Wochen genau das Gegenteil.... vllt hat ja noch jmd etwas Positives zu dem Rad zu sagen oder speziell zu dem Dämpfer . 

Würde mich über hilfreiche Ratschläge super freuen ! 

Schönen Abend noch , grüße Dave


----------



## Scotty83 (3. August 2012)

Hallo Dave,
  das ist natürlich ärgerlich was du da durch machst.
  Es wäre natürlich schön wenn du den Defekt genauer beschreiben könntest, weil das für die Gewährleistungsansprüche ja nicht unerheblich ist.
  Du hast dich richtig belesen nach der 2. Erfolglosen Reparatur hast du das Recht auf ein sogenannte Wandlung, da dein Rad auch noch nicht älter als 6 Monate ist, kehrt sich die Beweislast auch noch zu deinen Gunsten um. Soll heißen, der Händler muss beweisen, dass der Defekt nicht schon bei Übergabe des Bikes vorhanden war. Nach diesen 6 Monaten muss der Käufer beweisen, dass der Defekt schon beim Kauf vorlag.
  Rechtlich gesehen hast du also eine gute Ausgangssituation. Nur  praktisch sieht das dann doch etwas anders aus
  Zu deiner Frage: 
  Da ein MTB ja aus Bauteilen verschiedenster Hersteller besteht, sehe ich die Chancen dein komplettes Bike von Scott erstattet zubekommen eher schlecht. Der Dämpfer ist Defekt sprich du hättest genau genommen Anrecht auf einen neuen Dämpfer. Bei mehrmaligem Rahmenbruch denke ich sehe es da anders aus.
  Ich kann da nur aus eigner Erfahrung berichten. Scott ist ein Hersteller wo Service noch großgeschrieben wird und sie eigentlich immer sehr großzügig im Sinne des Kunden handeln.
  Bei mir brach auf Grund von einem Fertigungsfehler mein 2009er Genius 40 Alu-Rahmen nach gut 2 Monaten. Ich war wie du stink sauer, also beim Händler angerufen, den Fall geschildert. Ich habe auch klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass mir bei so einem hochwertigen Bike und in Anbetracht des Alters, ein einfacher Rahmentausch nicht reichen würde und er dieses Scott auch so übermitteln sollte.  
  Eine Woche Später bekam ich ein email direkt von Scott in der man sich endschuldigte und mir die Wahl zwischen einem Genius 10 Carbon Rahmen aus 2009 oder schon von 2010 stellte. Ich nahm natürlich den aus 2010. Das Bike ging zum Händler zurück und wurde dann dort umgebaut und ich hatte es gut 3 Wochen nach Defekt wieder zurück.

  Ich würde  zu deinem Händler gehen ihm die rechtlich Lage darlegen und ihm klar machen das er bei Scott Druck machen soll das man sich was einfallen lässt. Weil rechtlich gesehen könntest du auch noch Schadensersatz für die nicht Nutzung deines Bikes fordern. 
  Du solltest klar zum Ausdruck bringen, dass du mit der jetzigen Situation nicht zufrieden bist und eine bloße Reparatur, dir in Anbetracht der vorangegangen erfolglosen  Reparaturen nicht ausreiche, zumal Scott ja Premium Hersteller mit Premiumpreisen ist und sich das Qualitativ jauch irgendwie bemerkbar machen sollte.
  Der Händler ist dein Ansprechpartner, der deine Anliegen gegenüber Scott vertreten sollte. Willst du wirklich das Bike loswerden muss du energisch deinem Händler gegenübertreten auftreten und hoffe das es er in deinen Sinne handelt ansonsten wird dir wohl nichts übrig bleiben als einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

  Ich würde dir klar zu einem Cannondale raten Jekyll oder Claymore, da das ja die Weiterentwicklungen vom Genius sind. Das Genius Konzept in der Form ist ja nun auch schon 3Jahre alt was man im direkten Vergleich merkt.


----------



## Rave-Dave (3. August 2012)

@ Scotty 

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort ! 

"Ich würde zu deinem Händler gehen ihm die rechtlich Lage darlegen und ihm klar machen das er bei Scott Druck machen soll das man sich was einfallen lässt. Weil rechtlich gesehen könntest du auch noch Schadensersatz für die nicht Nutzung deines Bikes fordern. 
Du solltest klar zum Ausdruck bringen, dass du mit der jetzigen Situation nicht zufrieden bist und eine bloße Reparatur, dir in Anbetracht der vorangegangen erfolglosen Reparaturen nicht ausreiche, zumal Scott ja Premium Hersteller mit Premiumpreisen ist und sich das Qualitativ jauch irgendwie bemerkbar machen sollte.
Der Händler ist dein Ansprechpartner, der deine Anliegen gegenüber Scott vertreten sollte. Willst du wirklich das Bike loswerden muss du energisch deinem Händler gegenübertreten auftreten und hoffe das es er in deinen Sinne handelt ansonsten wird dir wohl nichts übrig bleiben als einen Anwalt einzuschalten."

Wie zB läuft das mit dem Schadensersatz der nicht Nutzung de Rades ?! 
Ein Leihrad wäre zB nicht verfügbar für mich gewesen als ich gestern bei der Abgabe meines Rades danach fragte.
Der Händler ist mittlerweile sichtlich genervt von mir aber das ändert nichts daran das er seiner Pflicht nachkommen muss ! 

Ich bin aber daran gebunden das der Schaden zum 3ten mal auftreten muss damit ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten kann ?! oder ist es mir möglich vorher zu agieren ?! 

Ich muss wirklich sagen das ich eig schon mit dem Rad abgeschlossen habe und es nur noch wieder los werden möchte, deshalb ist es für mich interessant wie ich da am besten Erfolgreich aus der Sache gehen kann und vor allem wie ich beim Händler sachlich und mit handfesten Argumenten (zB § 437/440 ) vorgehen kann ! 

gruss


----------



## Azrael (10. August 2012)

Zum Thema Werbung:

Es ist als Marathonbike beworben oder zumindest in den Köpfen der Leute so angekommen. 
Ich persönlich finde es schade das das variabelste, komfortabelste und problemloseste Bike das ich kenne auf diesen Einsatzzweck reduziert wird.

Ich habe mein 2009er langsam aber sicher immer mehr richtung Enduro/AM umgebaut. Das geht mit dem Federweg auch so in ordnung, denke ich.
Ich verwende es hauptsächlich für Alpentouren und trage es auch gerne auf irgendwelche Gipfel (mit dem Begriff "Bergbikesteigen" kann ich mich noch nicht anfreunden). Ich werde aber immer wieder auf mein für diese zwecke angeblich nicht geeignetes Fahrrad angesprochen. 
Ich halte die Werbung da für einen Fehler.

Hier mal meins:
(Gabel und LRS werden als nächstes getauscht)


----------



## Chuck88 (10. August 2012)

Ich will auch ma was positives zum Genius sagen. Habe seit letztes Jahr das Genius 30 2012. Es hat diese Jahr schon viel mitgemacht. Biken bei -14C, Bikeurlaub in Spanien, mehrer Marathons darunter ein 24h Rennen, Trans Alp usw. 
Das Genius läuft wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk.
Hatte nach meinem Letzten Rennen ein Problem mit meiner Hinterbremse. Die kolben wollen einfach nicht mehr 100% zurück gehen und entlüften Kong auch nicht mehr.
Nach 3 Schrauben (Händler) ging es dann aber wieder. Ursache unbekannt. 4 Wochen später hatte ich das gleiche Problem wieder. Wieder ab zum Händler. Er Hat es zwar wieder hinbekommen aber Ursache war immer noch nicht  geklärt. Kurzer Anruf bei Scott und da ich jetzt zwei ma Probleme hatte bekomme ich jetzt eine komplette Shimano XTR Bremsanlage für den Ärger den ich hatte. Das nenne ich ma Top Service.


----------



## StullY (11. August 2012)

Ich muss auch mal eine Lanze für das Genius brechen. Mein Genius 30 , MJ 2009, hat bisher nicht einmal eine Werkstatt von Innen gesehen. Nur als der Stadler eine Talas einbauen musste, weil er eine niedrigwertigere Federgabel einbaute. 
Ich fahre ziemlich viel CrossCountry, auch im Winter. Keine Inspektion und nichts.
Hält und fährt, auch die billigen LR...

Bin ich auch froh drüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (12. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Ausbau des Equalizer. Wie entfernt man das Remote Kabel? Am Kabelende ist bei mir eine Kabelendhülse verpresst. Wie kriegt man das Teil ab?

Danke für eure Tips


----------



## Chuck88 (12. August 2012)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Ausbau des Equalizer. Wie entfernt man das Remote Kabel? Am Kabelende ist bei mir eine Kabelendhülse verpresst. Wie kriegt man das Teil ab?
> 
> Danke für eure Tips



So viel ich weiß ist das mit Bildern im Handbuch beschrieben


----------



## sparkfan (12. August 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß ist das mit Bildern im Handbuch beschrieben



Im Handbuch habe ich leider nur gefunden, wie man das Remote Kabel montiert und die Hülse draufsteckt. Nicht wie man sie entfernt bzw wie man das Kabel lösen kann, ohne die Hülse bzw die letzten paar mm Kabel abzuschneiden.


----------



## Chuck88 (12. August 2012)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Im Handbuch habe ich leider nur gefunden, wie man das Remote Kabel montiert und die Hülse draufsteckt. Nicht wie man sie entfernt bzw wie man das Kabel lösen kann, ohne die Hülse bzw die letzten paar mm Kabel abzuschneiden.



Mhhh Sorry dann weiss ich es leider auch nicht


----------



## Scotty83 (12. August 2012)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Ausbau des Equalizer. Wie entfernt man das Remote Kabel? Am Kabelende ist bei mir eine Kabelendhülse verpresst. Wie kriegt man das Teil ab?
> 
> Danke für eure Tips




In dem du den kleine schwarzen Deckel am Dämpfer öffnest mit einer kleinen Spitzzange in die Öffnung gehst. Dann nimmst du die Hülse in die Zange und drückst sie ein wenig so das du die abziehen kannst. Dann löst du die kleine Inbus-Schraube und ziehst das Kabel aus dem Dämpfer.

Ist jetzt keine große Sache


----------



## sparkfan (12. August 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> In dem du den kleine schwarzen Deckel am Dämpfer öffnest mit einer kleinen Spitzzange in die Öffnung gehst. Dann nimmst du die Hülse in die Zange und drückst sie ein wenig so das du die abziehen kannst. Dann löst du die kleine Inbus-Schraube und ziehst das Kabel aus dem Dämpfer.
> 
> Ist jetzt keine große Sache



Danke  Vor lauter High Tech sieht man die einfachen Lösungen nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (13. August 2012)

Azrael schrieb:


> Ich werde aber immer wieder auf mein für diese zwecke angeblich nicht geeignetes Fahrrad angesprochen.



was wäre denn ein geeignetes?
ein 9 kilo leichtes 29er hardtail oder ein spark würden sich natürlich angenehmer schultern als das 12 kilo schwere (bei mir) genius


----------



## Vincy (17. August 2012)

*New Genius 700 Series*







*New Genius 900 Series*


----------



## clekilein (18. August 2012)

ich weiß nicht;
das hier sieht irgendwie mehr nach Genius aus.


----------



## Langenfelder (19. August 2012)

ja


----------



## Bernstein84 (26. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Hinterbauschrauben sind ja (bekanntlich) mit Locktite versehen, hatte mal die Drehmomente nachziehen wollen, war aber alles Tutti. 

Wie ist es mit der Schraube am Umwerfer, wo der Lagerbolzen gehalten wird (?). Welches Drehmoment nimmt man da? 

Hatte Heute mein Radl gewaschen und dann den Dämpfer ausgebaut um ihn zur Wartung zu schicken. 

Die Lager funktionieren gut, nur unten am Tretlager kommt ein rauschen/knistern. Vielleicht das Lager, kann aber auch Dreck sein, dass in den Zwischenräumen haftet. So dreckig hatte ich das Rad eigentlich nicht gemacht (bin ein Gutwetter Biker). Deswegen hatte ich die Schraube mal gelöst und wieder festgemacht, bin mir aber unsicher welches Drehmoment? 

Sprüht ihr die Lager mit Silikonspray ein? ISt das gut, gibt es Erfahrungen ob es die Haltbarkeit verschlimmbessert? 

Danke schon mal Leute! 

PS: Und JA, das neue Genius ist nicht mehr ein Genius. Das alte Genius sieht optisch einfach besser aus und das neue Genius ist das Jekyll (mMn)


----------



## much175 (29. August 2012)

clekilein schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht;
> das hier sieht irgendwie mehr nach Genius aus.



Wie war, wie war. Aber wir wollen uns ja nicht dem Fortschritt verschließen^^


----------



## bangert78 (29. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Habe bei meinem Genius 50 2010 gestern bemerkt das der Rahmen  im Bereich Sattelrohr und Oberrohr gerissen ist. Es ist mir nur durch ein heftiges knarzen aufgefallen. Ich hatte erst meine joplin in Verdacht. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Problem und weiß jemand wie lang die Wartezeit für einen neuen Rahmen ist?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Bernstein84 (29. August 2012)

Hast du eine Reduzierhülse verwendet, denn das soll meiner Kenntnis nach nicht erlaubt sein. Mach doch mal ein Foto. Es gab mal eine kleine Serie wo das aufgetreten ist, weil die Wandstärken/Schweißnaht zu schwach ausgelegt war. 

Kann mir bitte jemand auf meine Frage mit dem Drehmoment Antworten-danke!


----------



## Chuck88 (29. August 2012)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Reduzierhülse verwendet, denn das soll meiner Kenntnis nach nicht erlaubt sein. Mach doch mal ein Foto. Es gab mal eine kleine Serie wo das aufgetreten ist, weil die Wandstärken/Schweißnaht zu schwach ausgelegt war.
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand auf meine Frage mit dem Drehmoment Antworten-danke!



Korrekt, Distanzhülsen sind bei Scott nicht erlaubt, dass geht sogar so weit das deine Garantie erlischt sobald du eine einbaust.
Wenn du so eine Hüsle drin hast dann bricht laut Scott der Rahmen an einer ganz bestimmten stelle und so sehen sie dann ob du eine verwendet hast oder nicht. 
Habe mich ma drüber informiert da ich eine Automatische Sattstütze wollte nur Scott ein so schwule Maß da kann man nur mit den Dülsen arbeiten. Also entweder Coole Sattelstüze mit garantieverlust oder immer absteigen und den Sattel per Hand runter machen. Es soll aber anscheinend seit kurzen von rox shots eine geben mit dem Schwulen 34,9mm Maß, weiß aber nicht in das stimmt.

Zwecks Drehmoment kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen da kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## martinos (29. August 2012)

bangert78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Habe bei meinem Genius 50 2010 gestern bemerkt das der Rahmen  im Bereich Sattelrohr und Oberrohr gerissen ist. Es ist mir nur durch ein heftiges knarzen aufgefallen. Ich hatte erst meine joplin in Verdacht.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Problem und weiß jemand wie lang die Wartezeit für einen neuen Rahmen ist?
> 
> Danke schonmal!


 
... das hört sich doch gleich an wie mein Problem an meinem Genius 40, 2009. Schau mal im Thread Anfang September 2011 rum, da habe ich das thematisiert.

Falls du ne Reduzierhülse verwendet hast, dann könnte das garantietechnisch schwierig werden wenn du es mit der Wahrheit genau nimmst. Foto wäre super, dann sieht man gleich, ob das an besagter Schweißnaht aufgetreten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bangert78 (29. August 2012)

Habe mir beim Scott Händler ne joplin für das Genius geholt. Der hat mir ne Hülse vom Ransom mit gegeben da das Genius so ein sch* Maß hat. Er hat mich nicht drauf hingewiesen und mir war bis jetzt auch nicht bekannt das es so nicht zulässig ist. Fotos kann ich nicht reinstellen, aber es ist oberhalb und unterhalb der  oberen Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr gerissen. Der obere Riss zieht sich  dreiviertel um das Sattelrohr.


----------



## martinos (29. August 2012)

bangert78 schrieb:


> Habe mir beim Scott Händler ne joplin für das Genius geholt. Der hat mir ne Hülse vom Ransom mit gegeben da das Genius so ein sch* Maß hat. Er hat mich nicht drauf hingewiesen und mir war bis jetzt auch nicht bekannt das es so nicht zulässig ist. Fotos kann ich nicht reinstellen, aber es ist oberhalb und unterhalb der  oberen Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr gerissen. Der obere Riss zieht sich  dreiviertel um das Sattelrohr.


 
bei mir war es nur ein Riss - dieser war aber auch direkt am oberen Ende der Schweißnaht. Somit dürfte der Bruch die genau gleiche Stelle wie bei mir sein und ich hatte definitiv keine Reduzierhülse drin. 

Jetzt hast du meiner Meinung nach zwei Möglichkeiten: 
1. dem Händler die Meinung sagen, falls du von dem Rad und Stütze/Hülse - evtl. kann es sogar sein, dass die Ransom-Reduzierhülse die Reduzierhülse ist, von der hier im Forum mal behauptet wurde, dass diese seitens Scott freigegeben ist. Wäre ja durchaus logisch nachvollziehbar. Leider konnte meines Wissens noch niemand einen entsprechenden Link zu ner Scott-Freigabe posten.
2. Reduzierhülse rausnehmen und Engelchen spielen


----------



## bangert78 (29. August 2012)

Habe morgen ein Date mit meinem Händler. Er soll sich die Sache mal anschauen. Die originale Stütze ist schon wieder eingebaut. Mein Opa sagte immer "schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken". Ich werde mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. August 2012)

Ahoi!

Also, ich muss hier mal eine Lanze für das Gute "alte Genius brechen"! )

Mein Bike ist komplett "Custom made"!
Original sind nur Rahmen: Genius 10 Mj 2010, Größe M. Equalizer 2 und Ritchey WCS Steuerkopf sowie die Sattelstütze. 

Schaltung: komplett Shimano XTR Mj. 2009
Gabel: Rock Shox SID WC Carbonit Grey 100mm
Bremsen 180mm Avid Juicy II. Carbon, 2009
Lenker und Vorbau Ritchey WCS Flatbar 100mm und 580mm (Lenker zu Kurz, muss was breiteres her). 
Felgen DT Swiss XRC 1250 Carbon
Reifen Racing Ralph EVO II. mit Ultralight Schläuchen
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio (Scheiss unbequemes Drecksteil... ) )  

So, mein Ziel war es ein "ultralight Marathon / Race Fully" für mich zu bauen (bin 83Kg schwer). Ich bin für schnelles Cardio und leichte Trails heizen. (Wollte auch irgendwann mal Rennrad fahren). 
Dafür taugt es auch perfekt wobei ganz ehrlich die Steifigkeit mit den Felgen und der leichten Gabel ordentlich gelitten hat! Ergebnis: 10,55Kg! 

Jetzt haben meine Frau und ich Trailblut /Allmountain geleckt... sie hat sich ein Rotwild C1 Pro gekauft... und ich merke nunmehr das mein Genius nicht mehr groß für " lange touren und schon gar nicht für fiese Bergtrails und Downhill" taugt.  

Das war jetzt quasi ein Eigentor. 

Mein G10 hat seit 2009 um die 3000 heimische km runtergespult ohne ärger mit Baugruppen, dem Rahmen und dem Equalizer Dämpfer. 
Außer der Steuerkopf... hatte Probleme nach dem Gabeltausch ihn wieder richtig gerade und fest zu bekommen. Mittlerweile gehts. 

Also es ist ehrlich ein Top Bike, das mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen hat. Allerdings habe ich jetzt 2 Optionen... entweder ein schweres, robustes AM in die Garage stellen oder das G10 wieder zurückbauen. Felgen, Gabel und Lenkertausch. Schwierge Sache das ist quasi ein Luxusproblem. 

Die neuen Genius Modelle stehen für mich nicht zur Disskussion... eher ein RW X2 oder ein BMC TF 01. Aber beide sind mit 12,5Kg - 13,2Kg nicht wirklich leicht. 
Was ich mir noch fürs G10 gewünscht hätte:
Einen Umstieg auf eine 2Blatt Kompaktkurbel. Aber leider nicht möglich lt. meinem Bikehändler. 

Habt Ihr noch andere Bikes im Schrank?

Allseits beste Grüße...

Roger


----------



## Chuck88 (30. August 2012)

Also ich hab an meinem G30 einen 780mm syntace Lenker und syntace Vorbau  montiert und Eggbeaters Pedale. Mit dem breiteren Lenker ist es echt ne Waffe im Downhill. Mein Genius hat mich bis jetzt auch noch nie im Stich gelassen. Fahre auch viele Marathons damit aber dafür ist es einfach zu schwer und vorallem die Sitzposition ist zu Touren mäßig, Berg hoch ziehen die 29er Hardtails einfach an mir vorbei ^^. Habe noch ein Focus Black Forrest Hardtail das aber viel zu schwer ist für rennen, ist er meine Winterschlampe 
Ich spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken mit ein 29er Hardtail für nächstes Jahr zu kaufen ne richitig schöne pfeilschnelle Rennmaschine  hab mich in das Cannondale 29er Flash 2 verkuckt mit der neuen Lefty 9kg Kampfgewicht und "noch" bezahlbar.
Finde es macht keinen Sinn das Genius  voll auf Leichtbau zu tunen es hat einfach zu viel Federweg der einfach zu schwer ist und man müsste zu viel tauchen, dann hätte ich auch kein richtiges AM mehr. Daher das Genius für Touren und Trans Alp, ein 29er Carbon Rennpfeile für Marsthons und eine Winterschlampe. Mehr Bikes dürfen es dann auch nicht werden habe jetzt schon Platz Probleme xD


----------



## clekilein (2. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Was ich mir noch fürs G10 gewünscht hätte:
> Einen Umstieg auf eine 2Blatt Kompaktkurbel. Aber leider nicht möglich lt. meinem Bikehändler.
> 
> Habt Ihr noch andere Bikes im Schrank?



Also warum soll 2-fach nicht gehen? ich fahre selbst superzufrieden 2-fach am Genius 10.
Wenn du weiteren Support diesbezüglich brauchst helfe ich gerne.

Andere Bikes im Schrank? Rennräder und 1,5 niner Hardtails
Früher mal ein Zesty. 
Das beste von allen is immer noch das Genius.


----------



## clekilein (2. September 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Finde es macht keinen Sinn das Genius  voll auf Leichtbau zu tunen es hat einfach zu viel Federweg der einfach zu schwer ist und man müsste zu viel tauchen, dann hätte ich auch kein richtiges AM mehr.



Ein Richtiges AM isses von Haus aus auch nicht. Ich hatte meins mal auf 9,8 Kilo gesamtgewicht. Ich war sehr zufrieden im Radrennen damit.


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. September 2012)

Der Rekord fürs Spark, was ja einem CC / Marathon Fully entspricht liegt knapp unter 9,0Kg! Da ist mein Scott G10 mit 10,5Kg.... nicht wirklich stark verbesserungswürdig. Ob man 1,5Kg beim Fahren wirklich merkt.. sei mal dahingestellt. 

Habe dazu ein Schlüsselerlebnis in Bike & Fitness gepostet welches ich heute morgen hatte! ;/

Und auf 2-fach Kurbel, wäre ich trotzdem noch scharf! 
Cleckilein.. was hast Du verbaut? 

Thx.... 

Rog.


----------



## clekilein (3. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Der Rekord fürs Spark, was ja einem CC / Marathon Fully entspricht liegt knapp unter 9,0Kg! Da ist mein Scott G10 mit 10,5Kg.... nicht wirklich stark verbesserungswürdig. Ob man 1,5Kg beim Fahren wirklich merkt.. sei mal dahingestellt.
> 
> Habe dazu ein Schlüsselerlebnis in Bike & Fitness gepostet welches ich heute morgen hatte! ;/
> 
> ...



Der Rekord für ein Genius liegt bei 8,8 Kg, fürs Spark meines wissens deutlich drunter. Also nach unten is meisten viel Luft.


Meine 2-fach Kurbel ist einfach eine FSA Afterburner die ich anstelle der XTR kurbel durch das XTR Lager geschoben habe. Ich brauchte noch nicht mal andere Shifter oder dergleichen.
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/54316718/FSA Afterburner 386 MTB.html

es gibt aber noch viel mehr möglichkeiten, vor allem leichtere.

Ich würde wenn ichs übrige hätte mir eine Clavicula ans Genius schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (3. September 2012)

Na ob Die haltbar ist??? Und wie gesagt das leixchteste Spark wiegt ohne Pedale mit Furios Fred 8,76Kg. MTB 06/2012. 

Ein Genius unter 9Kg. zu bringen grenzt quasi an Selbstmord... merke ja bei meinem schon im Vergleich zum Rotwild meiner Frau wie "labbrig / wenig verwindungssteif" es ist. 

Und die Claivcula ist bekannt und geil!!! Aber ich hätte a Angst beim Preis.. bis alles fertig 1100,00 Euro futsch. Und was ist wenn ich mit meinem 85Kg mal ordentlich hüpfe und drope??? Hält die das auf Dauer aus? Und sind 300g Ersparnis im Kurbelbereich zur Shimano XTR im Vergleich so effektiv....??? Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Vincy (16. September 2012)

Hallo,
habe einen neuen Scott TwinLoc-Remotehebel (für Fox, DT und Rock Shox Gabel) fürs Genius abzugeben.
Ebenso eine neue Hochdruck-Dämpferpumpe Scott Shock Pump Pro 500 (bis max 35bar).
Bei Interesse, bitte PN.


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2012)

Hi!

Brauche mal eure Hilfe zur Einstellung meines Scott Genius 10 Equilizer II. Dämpfers. Ich selbst wiege 84Kg naggisch. Mit Bike Equip / Klamotten werden es so um die 85 - 86Kg. sein. Habe den Dämpfder korrekt mit Dämpferpumpe auf die aufgedruckten Werte befüllt! Fazit... er federt kaum noch, ist viel zu hart. Habe ihn jetzt auf knapp 75Kg eingepegelt... mit dem Erfolg. Am Anfang ist er weich (fast schon zu weich) und Komfortabel. und nach 15 - 20Km verhärtet er wieder total.  Rebound ist auf mittel: Stufe 7 eingestellt). 

Der Dämpfer ist knapp 3 Jahre alt und hat vielleicht 2200 - 2800,km runter. 
Sollte ich ihn mal zum Service einschicken oder kennt das Problem noch wer? (Evtl. ÖL oder Lagerproblem?

Danke für euren Output....

Roger


----------



## mr.kay (18. September 2012)

Schaut denn die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers heraus ?


btw.
nach 3 Jahren könnte man den Dämpfer schon mal dem freundl. Servicepartner von DT-Swiss zuführen....


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. September 2012)

Hi! Nein, die Kolbenstange schaut nicht raus... nur wenn ich die Luft komplett rauslasse....


----------



## sparkfan (18. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi! Nein, die Kolbenstange schaut nicht raus... nur wenn ich die Luft komplett rauslasse....



Auch dann sollte das nicht der Fall sein. Ich würde den Dämpfer mit einem entsprechenden Vermerk (verhärtet nach 15km) zum Service schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirmike (23. September 2012)

Hallo, 

Habe den bereits in einem anderen Thread gefragt ob das Genius 2010er Modell mit ner 36Talas für leichteres Downhill geeignet ist. Suche ein Bike für meine Freundin die anfangen möchte Downhill zu fahren. Macht das Genius das mit oder ist es komplett überfordert? Rein vom Federweg her sollte es ja reichen. 

Grüsse Mike


----------



## eHarzer (23. September 2012)

Hi.....hat hier jemand schonmal den orschinalen Lenker gegen einen anderen getauscht zb. Carbon oder einen Tipp für bessere Performance im Lenkerbereich


----------



## mr.kay (23. September 2012)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> Hi.....hat hier jemand schonmal den orschinalen Lenker gegen einen anderen getauscht zb. Carbon oder einen Tipp für bessere Performance im Lenkerbereich




Schau mal *Seite 90 *hier im Genius-Fred, da hab ich ein Bild gepostet.
*3T Carbon 740mm

*


----------



## eHarzer (24. September 2012)

Azrael schrieb:


> Zum Thema Werbung:
> 
> Es ist als Marathonbike beworben oder zumindest in den Köpfen der Leute so angekommen.
> Ich persönlich finde es schade das das variabelste, komfortabelste und problemloseste Bike das ich kenne auf diesen Einsatzzweck reduziert wird.
> ...



 was ist das denn für ein Lenker


----------



## eHarzer (24. September 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Schau mal *Seite 90 *hier im Genius-Fred, da hab ich ein Bild gepostet.
> *3T Carbon 740mm
> 
> *



danke für die Info


----------



## Bernstein84 (24. September 2012)

Oder der Syntace Vector Carbon! Habe ich mir als 680er gekauft (wollte doch nicht zu breit gehen auf engen Trails). Der Serienlenker ist dagegen butterweich und indirekt. Der Vector ist supersteiff und lenkt einfach präziser.


----------



## mr.kay (24. September 2012)

Hatte den Vector ebenfalls am Anfang ins Auge gefasst....
Ist aber genauso breit  wie der orig. Scott Pilot Lenker. (u. der war mir einfach zu schmal)
Das Plus an Lenkerbreite empfinde ich bei DH Passagen als Zugewinn an Sicherheit und Laufruhe.
Auf engen Trail´s bisher absolut keine Probleme gehabt !

Einfach Lenker durchprobieren, abgesägt ist schnell !!!!


----------



## eHarzer (24. September 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Hatte den Vector ebenfalls am Anfang ins Auge gefasst....
> Ist aber genauso breit  wie der orig. Scott Pilot Lenker. (u. der war mir einfach zu schmal)
> Das Plus an Lenkerbreite empfinde ich bei DH Passagen als Zugewinn an Sicherheit und Laufruhe.
> Auf engen Trail´s bisher absolut keine Probleme gehabt !
> ...



was hat eigentlich der orig.Scott Pilot Lenker für eine Länge
die Arbeit mit der Säge wollt ich mir eigentlich ersparen und gleich den/das richtige montieren.....wenn ich aber die Preise für Carbon sehe überlege ich ernsthaft bei Alu zu bleiben und einfach einen breiteren und stärker gekröpften zu nehmen....


----------



## mr.kay (24. September 2012)

Original: 680mm rise 15.

Ich sag mal so, wenn du sehr "Abfahrtsorientiert" fahren solltest und ein wenig skeptisch dem Werkstoff Carbon gegenüber stehst, dann bleib bei Alu ! (gibt im Alu-Lenker-Sektor genug Auswahl )!!!!


Ich persönlich vertraue Carbon !
Fahre aber bis auf leichte Trails (mit Wurzeln ,Steinen u.kleineren Sprüngen) keine extremen DH-Passagen).
(Rahmen Carbon)


----------



## eHarzer (24. September 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Original: 680mm rise 15.
> 
> Ich sag mal so, wenn du sehr "Abfahrtsorientiert" fahren solltest und ein wenig skeptisch dem Werkstoff Carbon gegenüber stehst, dann bleib bei Alu ! (gibt im Alu-Lenker-Sektor genug Auswahl )!!!!
> 
> ...



danke für die Infos  extreme DH Passagen sind auch eher selten..."Abfahrtsorientiert" trifft es eher  ich werd dann also mal nach einem Lenker Ausschau halten der breiter wie 680mm ist und stärker gekröpft ist entweder Alu oder Carbon. Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für einen "AluAlleskönnerLenker"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (24. September 2012)

Also ich kann den Syntace Vector Carbon auch nur empfehlen habe ihn in 700mm verbaut. Ist Mega breit aber Super Spur treu und bin auch noch nie im Trail hängen geblieben. Sieht von hinten bissle komisch aus so ein breiter Lenker aber funktionieren tut er Top


----------



## eHarzer (24. September 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also ich kann den Syntace Vector Carbon auch nur empfehlen habe ihn in 700mm verbaut. Ist Mega breit aber Super Spur treu und bin auch noch nie im Trail hängen geblieben. Sieht von hinten bissle komisch aus so ein breiter Lenker aber funktionieren tut er Top



bestimmt ein geiler Lenker....kostet aber auch ordentlich saures


----------



## mr.kay (24. September 2012)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> . Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für einen "AluAlleskönnerLenker"



Na das wird schwer .
In diesem Fall sind der Breite , Rise ,Alu-Material und  der Farbe keine Grenzen gesetzt. 
Schau mal hier im MH ,evtl. ist etwas (für schmalen Taler) zum testen für dich dabei....


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. September 2012)

Habe auf meinem Genius nen 58ér WCS Ritchey Carbon drauf. Seitdem ich mein RW E1 mit 78mm habe ist das was ganz anderes! 
Ich glaube ich muss auf das Genius auch nen breiteren draufmachen. (66 - 70cm)! Allerdings den 78íger vom E1 auf 76cm kürzen. Das ist auch zu breit... bleibt man ja an jedem Baum hängen. Aber geil sind beide Bikes in Kombination schon. Das E1 ist bocksteif... und das Genius verwindet sich schon bei vielen Untergründen (insbesondere Wurzeln). Carbon ist halt noch lange kein Alu!  

Aber lieben tue ich Sie beide.


----------



## sofajazz (24. September 2012)

sirmike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe den bereits in einem anderen Thread gefragt ob das Genius 2010er Modell mit ner 36Talas für leichteres Downhill geeignet ist. Suche ein Bike für meine Freundin die anfangen möchte Downhill zu fahren. Macht das Genius das mit oder ist es komplett überfordert? Rein vom Federweg her sollte es ja reichen.
> 
> Grüsse Mike





Elitespecie schrieb:


> Hi.....hat hier jemand schonmal den orschinalen Lenker gegen einen anderen getauscht zb. Carbon oder einen Tipp für bessere Performance im Lenkerbereich



hatte hier mal mein "enduro"-update vorgestellt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8311746#post8311746
Mittlerweile noch mit einem Easton Havon Carbon Lenker (711mm) und die Lyrik auf U-Turn umgebaut. Macht noch immer ordentlich Spass!!

Dämpfer übrugens in der 4. saison ohne Service und Probleme... nur mal so für die statistik 

gruss


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. September 2012)

sofajazz schrieb:


> hatte hier mal mein "enduro"-update vorgestellt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8311746#post8311746
> Mittlerweile noch mit einem Easton Havon Carbon Lenker (711mm) und die Lyrik auf U-Turn umgebaut. Macht noch immer ordentlich Spass!!
> 
> ...



Hi!

Bei "Deiner Alu Version"... würde es schon Sinn machen auf Enduro / DH umzubauen! Aber ncht auf der G10 Carbon Basis... das bricht nur einmal und dann sehr schmerzhaft!  

Aber ansonsten als Downhiller... sehr nice!


----------



## Stevee (25. September 2012)

was haltet ihr von einer 170er lyrik im genius?
sollte doch einen schön flachen lenkwinkel ergeben


----------



## mr.kay (25. September 2012)

Stevee schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einer 170er lyrik im genius?
> sollte doch einen schön flachen lenkwinkel ergeben



170mm = flacherer Lenkwinkel


----------



## Stevee (25. September 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> 170mm = flacherer Lenkwinkel




Einbauhöhe der Lyrik grösser -> Lenkwinkel flacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dito970 (30. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe bei meinem Genius 40 - 2010 
Einen Dämpfer Service durchgeführt 
Dabei wurde angeblich festgestellt das eine Dichtung nicht Funkt.

Es wurde angeblich der Dämpfer getauscht .

Frage an euch :


1,)  kann ich erkennen ob es ein neuer Dämpfer ist ? Es steht die Version darauf.... 



2.)  der Bedienhebel für den Dämpfer funktioniert z.t nicht . Der Dämpfer bleibt blockiert und der Hebel springt nicht zurück. Erst wenn ich den Dämpfer belastete federt er irgendwann wieder.


Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe


Dito


----------



## mr.kay (30. September 2012)

zu 1.Kann mir kaum vorstellen das DT-Swiss dir nen neuen Dämpfer zugesandt hat, evtl. ein revidiertes , gebrauchtes Modell.

zu2. Bowdenzug vorschriftmäßig wieder eingehangen ?


----------



## Chuck88 (30. September 2012)

Ab 2011 gab es einen überarbeiten Dämpfer der mit weniger Druck arbeitet. Kontrolliere die Druckangaben wenn der Dämper ein neuer ist sollten die angegebenen Drücke für deine Gewichtsklasse kleiner sein.


----------



## dito970 (30. September 2012)

Ok ... Klar   Ich habe den Service über einen Händler durchführen lassen...
Dem ich jedoch nicht besonders vertraue !


----------



## Vincy (30. September 2012)

Entweder wird der repariert oder gegen einen anderen Revidierten ausgetauscht. Neu bekommst allenfalls bei einem neuen Bike.
Hättest dir da die Teilenr aufschreiben sollen, die steht oben auf der Luftkammer. Dann könntest die vergleichen. 
Überprüf mal den Seilzug am Remotehebel und am Dämpfer. Anleitung dazu steht im Handbuch.


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi, me again. Also, habe jetzt mal den Equalizer Dämpfer komplett "geleert" und jetzt auf nur 75kg. anstelle meiner 85kg eingepegelt. Er federt.... aber immer noch sowas von Straff, das mir der hintern abfault. Lt. Scala: 20bar positiv und 17,5 negativ. In der Traclock Position merke ich fast keine Dämpfung mehr. Fahre nur noch ganz offen. Würde aber sagen das ich nicht die vollen 150mm nutze und das Gefühl habe das er nach 20km noch mehr verhärtet? Kolbenstange tritt nicht aus. Da lob ich mir meinen Fox Float puschdämpfer (am Enduro), da sehe ich den federweg und spüre sofort ob zu hart oder zu weich.  Scheue mich da jetzt 200,00 Euro in den Service zu investieren. Der Scott Dämpfer ist gerade mal 3 Jahre alt. 

Danke und Gruß Rog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.kay (2. Oktober 2012)

Normalerweise jährl. zur Wartung !!! 
(ist schon ein wenig übertrieben ,imho)

Muss jeder selber wissen ,was er tut !
Aber wenn 3 Jahre nix passiert ist --- Gratulation !
(Service kostete 85  ,nixe 200)


----------



## mr.kay (2. Oktober 2012)

Frage zu Laufrädern am Scott Genius 30 (Bj 2010)

Bin dabei meine Laufräder : 
XR-35 mit 465d Felge / 370er Nabern / Supercomp Speichen / Gewicht: 1'890g

in etwas leichteres zu tauschen....

Jetzt ist die Frage : 
Kann ich einen Laufradsatz mit:
- VR: 15 x 100 mm, QR-15 Steckachse
- HR: 10 x 135 mm, Schnellspannachse
in den originalen Rahmen bzw. Gabel Fox Tallas 32 verbauen ?
(fahre momentan vorn u. hinten, mit 5mm DT-Swiss Schnellspannern)

Gibt es da Adapter ?
Hab von den verschiedenen "neumodischen Steckachsengedöns" keine Ahnung

Danke vorab !


----------



## sparkfan (2. Oktober 2012)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage :
> Kann ich einen Laufradsatz mit:
> - VR: 15 x 100 mm, QR-15 Steckachse



Das geht nur, wenn die Nabe sich mit einem "Conversion Kit" entsprechend umbauen lässt. Ein paar Nabenbeispiele, die sich einfach umbauen lassen: DT Swiss 240s Oversized, Acros (k.A. ob alle Modelle!), Nope, usw.
Die Naben lassen sich meistens ohne Werkzeug (oder ohne Spezialwerkzeug) einfach umrüsten.



mr.kay schrieb:


> - HR: 10 x 135 mm, Schnellspannachse
> in den originalen Rahmen bzw. Gabel Fox Tallas 32 verbauen ?
> (fahre momentan vorn u. hinten, mit 5mm DT-Swiss Schnellspannern)



Das geht ohne weiteres, denn sowohl die 10mm Schnellspannachse als auch der klassische 5mm Schnellspanner oder besser gesagt die entsprechenden Naben sind für die selben (klassischen) Ausfallenden mit 10mm Durchmesser gebaut. In einem Fall hat die Schnellspannachse einen Durchmesser von 10mm, in anderem Fall hat die Nabe einen "Stummel" mit 10mm Durchmesser.


----------



## mr.kay (2. Oktober 2012)

Danke mal für die Antworten.

Das mit dem Hinterrad war mir soweit klar, da der 5mm Schnellspanner durch die 10mm Achse ,oder Aufnahme läuft.
Nur dachte ich das das QR15 System, ein "genormtes" System ist und es somit einen Adapter für dieses System gibt , egal welcher Nabenhersteller??


----------



## Vincy (2. Oktober 2012)

Die 10mm sind nur auf die hintere Radaufnahme an den Ausfallenden bezogen. Die 5mm sind ja nur der Durchmesser der Schnellspannerachse.
Es gibt 10mm Steckachsen und DT Swiss Thru bolt (vorne 9mm und hinten 10mm). Aber nur Letzteres passt für den herkömmlichen Standard (Schnellspanner).

Die Umrüstadapter sind abhängig von der jeweiligen Nabe. Der Standard QR15 ist für die Nabenbreite und Achsdurchmesser. Somit kannst alle VR-Naben mit QR15 in Gabeln mit QR15 verwenden. 
Die 15mm Steckachsen sind aber unterschiedlich und nur passend für die jeweilige Gabel.


----------



## Bernstein84 (3. Oktober 2012)

Mein Dämpfer hatte gequietscht und blockierte beim einfahren (ging so ruckweise rein der Kolben) --> also Zeit für eine Wartung

Jetzt 3.5 Wochen darauf verzichtet wegen der Wartung. Jetzt den gewarteten Dämpfer eingebaut und was ist: Er quitscht wieder...ersten Meter nicht und dann ging´s wieder los. Es hört sich wie ein "brausen" an, und ist spürbar mit der Hand am Dämpfer. Er blockiert nicht, aber das wird bestimmt auch noch kommen. 

Bin ich sauer auf DTSwiss - 3.5 Wochen gewartet, Geld gezahlt und tolles Ergebnis. Bravo!!!


----------



## mr.kay (3. Oktober 2012)

Zurück das Ding an DT Swiss !!!!


----------



## Bernstein84 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Die werden mir erst einen Ersatzdämpfer zuschicken und dann geht das Teil zurück. Ich warte nicht noch länger...


----------



## mr.kay (3. Oktober 2012)

Bernstein84 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Die werden mir erst einen Ersatzdämpfer zuschicken und dann geht das Teil zurück. Ich warte nicht noch länger...



Oder so !

Mal sehen ob die Leut von DT-Swiss da so kulant sind !


----------



## StullY (12. Oktober 2012)

Und wie lief die Sache bei DT-Swiss? Ich bin nur neugierig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (12. Oktober 2012)

Also Scott hat sich einen Tag später eingeschaltet und schickt mir wohl einen Dämpfer zu. Mal schauen wann er kommt


----------



## internetti (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mr. Kay,
ist Dein Laufradproblem noch aktuell??
Falls ja:
1. Wieso hast Du vorn keine Steckachsversion der Talas? Ist das Bike nicht original?
2. GEnerell würde ich vor dem Kauf eines neuen LRS wohl auch die Gabel austauschen. M. Erfahrung nach ist die 150er Talas nochmals ein dtl. Schritt gegenüber der 140er. Betr. Federweg und Steifigkeit mit der QR15.
Habe mein 2010er Genius 40 gerade gegen einen DT Swiss E2000 getauscht, nachdem ich einen Durchschlag nach dem anderen mit meinem WTB hatte. Seither keinen mehr und der LRS ist nicht schwerer. Der Umbau hat sich also komplett gelohnt.
Grüssle


----------



## mr.kay (12. Oktober 2012)

@internetti 
Mein Scott Genius ist Bj. 2010 ,hat somit die 150er Talas drinnen.
Ist aber noch das Modell mit Schnellspannern. Glaube erst ab 2011 gab es das Steckachsensystem am Genius.
Habe in einigen Foren gelesen ,dass es zwecks Steifigkeit keinen nenenswerten Unterschied zw. Q15 u. Schnellspanner gab...

btw.
Laufradsatz hat sich erledigt, hab zugeschlagen !!


----------



## internetti (12. Oktober 2012)

Nein das stimmt nicht, auch das 2009er war bereits mit der Steckachsversion ausgestattet. Ich besitze selbst ein 2009er und ein 2010er, wobei ich das 2010 allerdings selbst aufgebaut habe mit einer 2009er Gabel. 
 Ist Dein Rad denn original? Was für einen LRS hast Du? Kannst ja mal auf meinen Bildern schauen, da ist mein jetziger IST Zustand zu sehen.


----------



## mr.kay (12. Oktober 2012)

Alles original!!! DT- Swiss xr35 Laufraeder mit Schnellspannern.


----------



## internetti (12. Oktober 2012)

Komisch. Mein 2009er hat eindeutig eine XR 15.


----------



## asmyraii (12. Oktober 2012)

@internetti 

Mein Genius 40 Bj.2011 hat auch eine 150er Talas mit Schnellspanner.
Alles original.


----------



## Stevee (12. Oktober 2012)

auch das Genius 12 hat Schnellspanner...


----------



## mr.kay (12. Oktober 2012)

Das steht im Datenblatt vom 2010er :

Nabe vornDT Swiss XR35 Disc IT / RWS QR ,Nabe hintenDT Swiss XR35 Disc IT / RWS QR

Evtl. kann man die DT-Swiss Naben optional auf QR15 umbauen ?!

 @internetti
Interessiert mich jetzt aber schon was du für ein System hast . ;o)
Sind bei dem 2009er die orig. Felgen/Naben drauf ? Mavic oder DT?
Wird das VR mit einer QR15 Achse fixiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (12. Oktober 2012)

Dass ist Modell abhängig. Beim Genius 30 2012 ist vorne auch nur Schnellspanner. Beim 20 dagegen QR15.
Die Scott LRS kann man da nicht umrüsten.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=16&x707bf=efe3712473bb26855db49ad3f6d318fd


----------



## StullY (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke Bernstein,

Scott ist also wirklich kulant!!! Das ist gut!!!

Happy trails!!


----------



## mr.kay (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke Vincy für den Link !!!


----------



## Bernstein84 (12. Oktober 2012)

Kulant? Vor allem Kundenfreundlich!!! Denn ich war ja auch kulant für etwas Geld zu zahlen, 4 Wochen zu warten und etwas defektes zu bekommen  

Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit also


----------



## internetti (12. Oktober 2012)

Das wusste ich nicht, dass 2009 anscheinend nur das Genius 10 die QR 15 hatte. Hab ich meinen Selbstaufbau, das 40er ja richtig overdresst  )
Auch wusste ich nicht, das es die Talas 32 mit 110-130-150 überhaupt mit Schnellspanner gibt. So habe ich sie noch nie im Angebot gesehen. Aber man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus.


----------



## trail-biker (14. Oktober 2012)

Muss jetzt auch mal was zum Genius loswerden.Fahre selbst ein umgebautes Genius40 aus 2009 mit breiterem Syncross Am Lenker kürzerem(80mm)  Syncross Vorbau Spank OOzy Felgen mit Hope Naben XTR Schaltkomponenten,und Maxxis Advantage/Highroller-Reifen
und einer auf Dualposition Coil umgebauten Revelation.
Hatte am Freitag die Möglichkeit 2 andere Bikes auf dem gleichen Trail
zu fahren. Keins der anderen Bikes konnte dem Genius das Wasser reichen. Es ging über Wurzelteppiche und sandige Terrain berauf-und ab.
Muss schon sagen das mit dem Umbau der Gabel das fahrverhalten auf solchen Strecken sich deutlich verbessert hat.Vom Ansprech-und Federverhalten ist die Gabel absolut top.Gut gefallen hat mir auch das mir auch das DRCV des Trek Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Oh Lobeshymne.....
ja ist schon ein klasse Bike.Obwohl, nachdem ich gestern mal nach rahmenumbau das Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC (modell 2008) nach rahmentausch Probe gefahren habe...muss ich sagen, es gibt noch andere tolle Bikes. Der Hinterbau sprach nochmals dtl. weicher an als meines und der gestern wirklich nicht einfach zu fahrende trail (nach regen und Laubfall) ging wie geschmiert...naja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Aber gegenüber vielen andere Firmen, die auch auch schon so durch habe...ist es schon ein Traum. Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## trail-biker (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja das stimmt schon,andere Hinterbauten arbeiten auch toll.
Aber was ich gerade so genial finde ist die Federwegsverstellung 
mit härterer Kennlinie.Gerade an steilen Stichen oder längeren Anstiegen 
sehr genial und trotzdem noch gutes Federverhalten wenns ruppiger wird.


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja das stimmt, ohne Plattform ist das RM im Anstieg verloren und die Umstellung per twinlock...das ist schon einmalig. Freue ich mich auch immer wieder drüber.


----------



## britta-ox (2. November 2012)

trail-biker schrieb:


> Muss jetzt auch mal was zum Genius loswerden.Fahre selbst ein umgebautes Genius40 aus 2009 mit breiterem Syncross Am Lenker kürzerem(80mm)  Syncross Vorbau Spank OOzy Felgen mit Hope Naben XTR Schaltkomponenten,und Maxxis Advantage/Highroller-Reifen
> und einer auf Dualposition Coil umgebauten Revelation.
> Hatte am Freitag die Möglichkeit 2 andere Bikes auf dem gleichen Trail
> zu fahren. Keins der anderen Bikes konnte dem Genius das Wasser reichen. Es ging über Wurzelteppiche und sandige Terrain berauf-und ab.
> Muss schon sagen das mit dem Umbau der Gabel das fahrverhalten auf solchen Strecken sich deutlich verbessert hat.Vom Ansprech-und Federverhalten ist die Gabel absolut top..


Mir ging es im Sommer ganz ähnlich. Konnte 3 Tage lang das Genius 30 in der Alta Rezzia probefahren und war einfach nur begeistert! Bergab kam auch im schwierigerem Gelände kein Gefühl der Unsicherheit auf, das bike hat alles souverän weggeschluckt, was für mich bisher sehr, sehr anstrengend gewesen ist zu fahren mit meinem Speci Era(100mm) war auf einmal gar kein Problem und berghoch lief es nicht schwerer.
Der Fahrspaß war um ein vielfaches größer und mir war klar, das bike möchte ich, mein altes wird verkauft.

Seither suche ich das 30er oder 40er bis BJ. 2009, ist gar nicht so einfach in S. Nun hab ich die Gelegenheit das 20er von 2010 zu bekommen und freu mich riesig.
Bin nur wegen dem Preis unsicher, was ist denn da in euren Augen realistisch? Steht top da und wurde von einer Frau gefahren, kein bikepark, Sprünge, etc.
Gibt es irgendwelche Tabellen, wo man vom Neukaufspreis aus runterrechnen kann, je nach Alter?


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. November 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Bin nur wegen dem Preis unsicher, was ist denn da in euren Augen realistisch? Steht top da und wurde von einer Frau gefahren, kein bikepark, SprÃ¼nge, etc.


Neuer kostet es jetzt noch â¬ 3200,-. http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...d=2&ig1id=6&iid=10868&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0

WÃ¼rde ich nach 2 Jahren noch ca. â¬ 1500,- springen lassen. AbhÃ¤ngig davon, ob es vom HÃ¤ndler oder von Privat kommt. Beim HÃ¤ndler event. ein bisserl mehr. Privat nicht mehr.


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2012)

Hallo,

sorry, glaube kaum, daß Jemand sein 2010er Model mit UVP 4000 für 1500 hergibt - außer es ist in einem sehr 'abgeranztem' Zustand.

Aber vielleicht schaust Du doch mal hier:
http://www.bicyclesandmore.de/Images/SSV%202012.pdf

Angebot ist zwar von August, vielleicht ist in der kleinen Größe noch etwas da.

Grüße


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. November 2012)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, glaube kaum, daß Jemand sein 2010er Model mit UVP 4000 für 1500 hergibt


UVP zahlt eh niemand.

... und wenn jemand unbedingt verkaufen will, lässt er auf jeden Fall mit sich reden. Da beim Verhandeln man sich so oder so nähert, fängt man auf jeden Fall weit unten an. Rauf kommt man so oder so.


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. November 2012)

burenshu schrieb:


> Hallo, Jungs, hier heißer Verkauf anderen Stil 4,7 Zoll Android 4.0 OS Smartphone, so viele zur Auswahl, niedrigster Preis + höchste Qualität + kostenloser Versand + schnelle Lieferung = viel besser als deins, viel billiger als bei Ihnen, ist es unsere beste Wahl, mehr Details hier:  http://x.vu/282654


Hier gehts um Scott Genius Räder du Schwachmatiker.


----------



## britta-ox (2. November 2012)

Ich danke euch!


----------



## trail-biker (10. November 2012)

Hallo an alle Geniususer
hat wer schonmal einen Rahmen entlackt und wieder neu lackiert.
Wenn ja wie entlacken und zum lackieren vorbereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (10. November 2012)

trail-biker schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Geniususer
> hat wer schonmal einen Rahmen entlackt und wieder neu lackiert.
> Wenn ja wie entlacken und zum lackieren vorbereiten.



Hi. Alurahmen kannst du nur durch Glasperlstrahlen oder chemische entlackung in einer Fachfirma machen lassen. Kosten von 80 - 100,00. Bringt etwa 40 - 70g Gewichtsersparnis. Wenn neu lackierung, dann nur mit 2k Autolacken oder du bringst ihn zum Pulverbeschichten. Kostet auch etwa 130 - 200,00 Öcken. Oft du schleifst ihn manuell mit Hand und Maschine. 80 - 120 Körnung vor und dann nass mit 1200 - 1800 hinterher. 2Tage arbeit, rießen Sauerrei. Die engen Stellen und Schweißraupen musst du mit Dremel und abbeizer behandeln.

Viel Erfolg...
Rog.


----------



## eckat (11. November 2012)

Servus!

Ich rüste mein 20er (Original-Modell 2011) auf XTR-Bremsen um.

Ist jemandem bekannt, welche maximalen Scheibengrößen am Hinterbau (Alu) und an der Federgabel (Fox Talas) zugelassen sind?

Will nämlich auf 203er SM-RT99-Scheiben aufrüsten.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Chuck88 (11. November 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich rüste mein 20er (Original-Modell 2011) auf XTR-Bremsen um.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe auch die XTR Bremse nachgerüstet aber allerdings vorne wie hinten 182mm Scheiben brachst dafür den Adapter das die XTR passt ma ganz von abgesehen von welcher Größe. Nur ma so aber warum die 200er? Die XTR ist brachial da is nix mehr mit verbremsen wenn net aufpasst also gegenüber der Originalen Avid die verbaut is liegst schneller auf der Nase also dir lieb is. Also ich Wiege 75kg mit Ausrüstung ect um die 80kg und die 182 reichen vollkommen aus auch bei einer Trans Alp mit langen Abfahren und hinten erst recht.


----------



## eckat (11. November 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Nur ma so aber warum die 200er?



Ich bin der Meinung, dass mann Bremse nie genug haben kann und je größer der Durchmesser, desto besser die Kühlung und die Dosierbarkeit.

Außerdem wieg ich mit Ausrüstung und Rucksack schnell über 90 kg, bei XAlp sowieso.

Hab meine Avid R bergab schon mal vorne und hinten "blau" gebremst und dann fängt die an zu quietschen und zu faden - Das muss nich sein.

Also will ich nun das Maximum an Bremsleistung und Standfestigkeit rausholen, daher die Frage.

Wer kenn die maximal zulässigen Abmessungen???

Gruß


----------



## sparkfan (11. November 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> Wer kenn die maximal zulässigen Abmessungen???



Das Handbuch???

Ich habe vorne und hinten 180er Scheiben. 180 hinten sollte m.E. reichen. So weit ich mich erinnern kann, sind bei allen "anständigen" Gabeln Bremsscheiben bis 200mm zugelassen.


----------



## windchill (11. November 2012)

Hinten sind maximal 180mm-Scheiben erlaubt, vorn sollten es 203mm sein (Fox). Hab eine Elixir dran und vorne eine Scheibe mit 203mm Durchmesser drangebaut. Trotzdem finde ich die Bremsleistung nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Chuck88 (11. November 2012)

Also ich kann nur die XTR Bremse empfehlen eine brachiale Bremsleistung, leider auch für einen stattlichen Preis..... aber lohnt sich


----------



## windchill (11. November 2012)

Ich tendiere eher in Richtung Saint/Zee. Aber vorher versuche ich mal die Elixir zu entlüften. Das Entlüftungsset liegt seit Ewigkeiten rum.


----------



## eckat (12. November 2012)

Also meine Elixir R bremst im Normalbetrieb eigentlich super. Der Druckpunkt ist mir allerdings etwas zu hart und zu kurz. Hinzu kommt die Schwäche bei langen Abfahrten in den Alpen.

Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Händler werde ich daher nun auf XTR mit 203 mm vorne und 180 mm hinten umrüsten. Gleichzeitig erhalten die Schalthebel ein Upgrade auf I-Spec.
 @sparkfan: In den original Handbüchern von Scott und Fox steht über die Größe der Scheibenbremsen leider gar nix drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (12. November 2012)

ich komm jetzt mal dem Klischee des Forums nach und spekulier einfach mal 

Ich denke nämlich, dass eine TALAS mit 150mm durchaus in Enduros verbaut wird. Und die haben meistens große Rotoren dran. Mindestens vorne.
Aber nachschauen ist natürlich besser. Hast du schon TOXOHOLICS angeschrieben?


----------



## sparkfan (12. November 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> @sparkfan: In den original Handbüchern von Scott und Fox steht über die Größe der Scheibenbremsen leider gar nix drin



Hab jetzt auch selber nachgeschaut. Im Handbuch steht in der Tat nichts über die max. Bremsscheibengrösse. M.E. ein NoGo.


----------



## Vincy (12. November 2012)

Bei Fox Gabeln 32-36mm kannst Disc bis max 205mm.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Forks/36and40DiscBrakeInfo.htm


----------



## eckat (13. November 2012)

Nachtrag an alle, die es interessiert:

Original Aussage Fox: "Talas 32 maximal 203 mm"
Original Aussage Scott: "Genius Alu-Hinterbau maximal 185 mm"

Beides gilt für mein Genius 20 aus 2010.

Mit der IS-Aufnahme ist auch ne 185er grenzwertig, da ungünstiger Kräfteverlauf (Scher-Wirkung). Muss Meine öfters nachziehen.

Gruß


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. November 2012)

Hi zusammen! 
Meine Frau und ich wollen übern Winter auch regelmäßig Indoor Rollentraining machen. Haben ein gutes System von Tacx. 
Habe noch komplettes Hinterrad für mein G10 auf das ich den Trainingsreifen 26*1,25 aufziehen wollte. 

Nun sagt mir mein Bikehändler und Reparateur: Das G10 würde nicht halten und wäre nicht auf der Rolle fahrbar! Erläutert, hat er mir es nicht! Was könnte da für Probleme auftreten? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Alternativ hätte ich noch ein Rotwild E1 aber ohne Lockout?? 

Danke und beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## at021971 (13. November 2012)

Hi Rog,

Peter Boehm, der Entwicklungschef von Rotwild hat mir seiner Zeit dringenst davon abgeraten, mit meinem R.GT1 mit Carbon Hinterbau auf die Rolle zu gehen. Bei Rennrädern hätte er keine bedenken gehabt, aber dem Fully Hinterbau aus Carbon wollte er die Belastung nicht zumuten. Also ich würde mir das bei Deinem doch recht teuren Bike gut überlegen. Besser wird es dadurch sicherlich nicht.

Ob das R.E1 darür besser geeignet wäre, kann ich nicht sagen, aber im Allgmeinen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Lager eines Fullyhinterbaus nicht dafür ausgelegt sind, die seitlichen Kräfte aufzunehmen, die auf so einer Rolle dadurch enstehen, dass der Hinterbau fixiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtheartfuzz (16. November 2012)

hallo leute!

ich bin kurz davor ein (gebrauchtes, 400km) genius 40 (2011) zu kaufen. meine letzten zweifel sind die, nun schön öfters gelesenen (häufigen) probleme mit dem dämpfer, sowie die suboptimale sitzposition beim uphill.
kann mir jemand von euch dazu näheres sagen, mir zum oder vom bike (ab)raten? 
und: ist eine teleskop-stützenaufrüstung tatsächlich nicht "möglich"? (hatt ich mal in nem anderen forum gelesen)
vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## Vincy (16. November 2012)

Da kann man eine einbauen, allerdings sollte man eine ohne Reduzierhülse verwenden. Scott und auch Rock Shox (generell) raten davon ab. Die Reverb soll es aber bald auch mit d34,9mm geben.


----------



## Chuck88 (16. November 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Da kann man eine einbauen, allerdings sollte man eine ohne Reduzierhülse verwenden. Scott und auch Rock Shox (generell) raten davon ab. Die Reverb soll es aber bald auch mit d34,9mm geben.



Bei verwenden einer reduzierhülse erlischt bei Carbon Rahmen bei Scott die Garantie und anscheinend laut Scott bricht der Rahm wenn eine reduzierhülse verbaut ist immer an der gleichen stelle daher sehen sie es und sie stellen sich quer. In das stimmt ist ma dahin gestellt aber ICH würde es net ausreizen. 
Rock shox hat eine mit 34,9 raus gebracht also ist das eh hinfällig die kannst ohne Probleme einbauen


----------



## Chuck88 (16. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> 
> ich bin kurz davor ein (gebrauchtes, 400km) genius 40 (2011) zu kaufen. meine letzten zweifel sind die, nun schön öfters gelesenen (häufigen) probleme mit dem dämpfer, sowie die suboptimale sitzposition beim uphill.
> kann mir jemand von euch dazu näheres sagen, mir zum oder vom bike (ab)raten?
> ...


Also hin oder her das Genius is ein Top Bike mit Super Uphill Eigenschaft und im Downhill auch Super, für 150/150 echt leicht.
Der Dämpfer hat bei ein paar Probleme gemacht aber du Must bedenken das die meisten in Foren schreiben wenn sie ein Prob haben. 
Der Service bei Scott ist Weltklasse das finde ich auch ein wichtigen Grund.
Will mein Genius nicht mehr her geben.
Für'n Park würde ich dir persönlich aber ein anders Bike Raten.
Wenn du ein Touren fully suchst das eine Eierlegende wollmilchsau ist, ist das Genius die beste Wahl


----------



## martinos (16. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> meine letzten zweifel sind die, nun schön öfters gelesenen (häufigen) probleme mit dem dämpfer, sowie die suboptimale sitzposition beim uphill.


 
hilf mir mal: was wird denn zur suboptimalen sitzposition im uphill geschrieben? Ich konnte das bislang noch nichts feststellen, aber vielleicht wirds ja anders, wenn ich endlich weiß welche Defizite mein Radl aufwärts hat


----------



## mtheartfuzz (16. November 2012)

merci für die antworten!
ja, wie gesagt bin ganz kurz davor - in meiner auswahl sind bzw. waren noch jekyll und stumpjumper... beide wohl im downhill potenter und von der ausstattung her "moderner" (steckachse, konifiziertes Steuerrohr, postmount), aber ich will halt auch berg-up ne gute leistung (und die pre2013 genius sehen einfach auch geiler aus).
danke für den tipp mit der rock shox, das war mir unbekannt.
die wildesten sachen hätt ich jetz nicht vor, aber ein paar drops (1 - 1,5m) müsste es mit 150mm schon nehmen, oder schätz ich es da falsch ein? was sind diesbzgl. eure erfahrungen?
danke nochmal vielmals!


----------



## mtheartfuzz (16. November 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> hilf mir mal: was wird denn zur suboptimalen sitzposition im uphill geschrieben? Ich konnte das bislang noch nichts feststellen, aber vielleicht wirds ja anders, wenn ich endlich weiß welche Defizite mein Radl aufwärts hat




dass es bei weit-ausgefahrener sattelstütze einen sehr tiefen schwerpunkt bekommt (da das sitzrohr vor der kurbel ansetzt und ziemlich steil ist) und das bike somit hecklastig wird. das hängt aber eben stark mit der größe des bikes und des fahrers, also deren relation ab.


----------



## JDEM (17. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> die wildesten sachen hätt ich jetz nicht vor, aber ein paar drops (1 - 1,5m) müsste es mit 150mm schon nehmen, oder schätz ich es da falsch ein?



Würde sagen: falsches Bike für den Einsatzbereich. Das Genius ist ein gutes Tourenbike, aber kein Enduro was auch mal härtere Sachen mitmacht!


----------



## Chuck88 (17. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> merci für die antworten!
> ja, wie gesagt bin ganz kurz davor - in meiner auswahl sind bzw. waren noch jekyll und stumpjumper... beide wohl im downhill potenter und von der ausstattung her "moderner" (steckachse, konifiziertes Steuerrohr, postmount), aber ich will halt auch berg-up ne gute leistung (und die pre2013 genius sehen einfach auch geiler aus).
> danke für den tipp mit der rock shox, das war mir unbekannt.
> die wildesten sachen hätt ich jetz nicht vor, aber ein paar drops (1 - 1,5m) müsste es mit 150mm schon nehmen, oder schätz ich es da falsch ein? was sind diesbzgl. eure erfahrungen?
> danke nochmal vielmals!



Sprünge sind so eine Sache ganz offizell ist keines des Bikes die du genannt hast für 1,5m Drops geeignet sie halten es aus keine frage aber sind dafür nicht gemacht, laut Hersteller ist kein AM bzw. Die Leichtbauräder was fast alle AM betrifft dafür zugelassen.
Habe mit meinem Genius auch schon den einen oder anderen Sprung gemacht man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben sie stecken es weg aber auf Dauer würde ich es ihm nicht zumuten.
Wenn du was mehr furs grobe sucht dann er das jekyll das ist von den ganzen das was am meisten für Downhill ausgelegt ist gerade das neue mit der 34er (kann auch 36er sein weiß es grad net außen Kopf) das geht aber wieder zu Lasten des Gewichts und der Uphill Leistung.
Das stumpi is auch  Super aber mag das Brain System nicht, ich will immer noch selbst entscheiden ob das Fahrwerk offen oder zu ist grad in Kurven oder wenn sich unerwartet der Untergrund ändert kann das etwas ablenken bzw nicht so funktioniern wie es soll. Einwand es bei meinen Testfahren zumindest. 
Wenn du gerne bzw effizient den Berg hoch willst und Berg ab Reserven haben willst nehm das Genius. Der Log Out ist perfket du die 3 fahrmodi schaltest nach einer kleinen Eingewöhnung wie die Gangschaltung manchma auch genau so oft und es funktioniert Top. Klettere 20% Steigungen hoch ohne Probleme und mit abgesenkter Gabel gehen auch 25%+ ohne das das Rad vorne steigt, für alles mehr musst eh die kletterschuhe auspacken.
Bin mit meinem Genius 30 sogar Marathons gefahren und seh auch relativ viele mit einem Genius antreten, klar 150mm is bei einem Marathon viel zu viel aber durch den Log Out bist echt Konkurenz fähig ( wir lassen ma die 8kg 29ers außen vor ^^)


----------



## mtheartfuzz (17. November 2012)

vielen dank, leute - ihr helft mir wirklich sehr! 
da ich tatsächlich in erster linie ein all mountain taugliches bike suche (und darunter verstehe ich eben auch einen guten kletterer unterm arsch zu haben) werd ich das genius nehmen! (zumal ich mich eh schon verliebt habe) zum reinen gas-geben und den park werd ich mir dann einfach nächstes jahr ein gambler oder so holen...
grundsätzliche frage: ist dieser thread auch für bike- (und fahrer-)vorstellungen oder gibt´s dafür einen speziellen scott bzw. genius-thread? (denn das hab ich natürlich, sobald ichs hab, vor!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (17. November 2012)

Das ist der Genius-Thread!


----------



## martinos (17. November 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Wenn du gerne bzw effizient den Berg hoch willst und Berg ab Reserven haben willst nehm das Genius. Der Log Out ist perfket du die 3 fahrmodi schaltest nach einer kleinen Eingewöhnung wie die Gangschaltung manchma auch genau so oft und es funktioniert Top. Klettere 20% Steigungen hoch ohne Probleme und mit abgesenkter Gabel gehen auch 25%+ ohne das das Rad vorne steigt, für alles mehr musst eh die kletterschuhe auspacken.
> Bin mit meinem Genius 30 sogar Marathons gefahren und seh auch relativ viele mit einem Genius antreten, klar 150mm is bei einem Marathon viel zu viel aber durch den Log Out bist echt Konkurenz fähig ( wir lassen ma die 8kg 29ers außen vor ^^)


 
Das unterschreib ich genau so. Ich finde, das Genius ist echt ein guter Kletterer und verdammt vielseitig.
Ich bin damit auch schon Marathons gefahren und das ist schon echt frech komfortabel, wenn es mal richtig ruppig wird, beispielsweise Marathon in Bad Wildbad


----------



## mtheartfuzz (18. November 2012)

StullY schrieb:


> Das ist der Genius-Thread!



naja, heisst ja Allgemeiner Genius* Tech Thread. *deswegen. aber danke!


----------



## de-el (21. November 2012)

Servus leut's

Suche für mein Genius 60 eine neue hinterradnabe ist im moment 
eine shimano fh -m525 viam verbaut.
Welsche naben fährt ihr so???


----------



## turbox77 (21. November 2012)

Hope pro 2


----------



## Bernstein84 (21. November 2012)

Acros  .74


----------



## Langenfelder (22. November 2012)

ein die sich imo nicht dreht


----------



## matzescott (22. November 2012)

Shimano xtr


----------



## de-el (22. November 2012)

Sau gut.Un das Passt auch? Hab leider net so de Plan.
Meine achse hat 146mm.
Danke für antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de-el (22. November 2012)

Die acros hat nen stolzen preis


----------



## de-el (22. November 2012)

Beteutet da das ich auch ne andere kassette brauche? 
Singlespeed / bis zu 6 Ritzels
sorry falsch geschaut
das wäre die richtige stimmts?
Hope Pro II Evo Hinterradnabe Disc 10mm Schraubachse


----------



## mtheartfuzz (23. November 2012)

hallo leute,


weshalb der allgemeine genius thread, "allgemeiner genius tech thread" heisst, ist mir seit gestern abend wieder etwas klarer geworden. Wie berichtet, hab ich mich für ein  (gebrauchtes) (11er) genius 40 entschieden, das mir gestern per post überreicht wurde. nach erstmaligem staunen und maßloser freude, dann die ernüchterung: 

der dämpferkolben o) steht ganze 1.2 cm (!) (bild ist angehängt) raus. wut, verzweiflung, trauer... ja, das ganze programm.
dann (mein wissen über mein unwissen hat sich eingeschaltet): vielleicht liegts an der fehlenden anpassung, fehlendem bzw. zu vielen Luftdruck (odersoweiter). Nun, meine Frage: Was kann sein bzw. was kann ich machen, bevor ich den verkäufer (gewaltig) auf die finger klopfen muss... 

danke!


----------



## internetti (23. November 2012)

Habe ich auch bei meinen beiden Rädern. Auch rutscht es im blockierten Zustand langsam etwas durch. Ich habs bislang einfach so belassen, sicher reduziert sich damit der Federweg, sonst funktioniert es aber. Mal sehen, was die anderen meinen.
Was hast Du für das gute Stück berappt?


----------



## eckat (23. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> der dämpferkolben o) steht ganze 1.2 cm (!) (bild ist angehängt) raus.



Ich würd mal sagen: "Service dringend notwendig! Ausbauen - Einschicken"

Das hab ich an meinem (noch) nicht gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## internetti (23. November 2012)

Ich habe, als ich es an meinem genius 40 zuerst bemerkte, sofort einen Gang in den Keller gemacht und gesehen, das das andere Genius nicht anders aussieht. Habe daraufhin bei den Rädern, die ich sah, geschaut, es waren viele betroffen. Und an dem 10er kann es nicht am mangelnden Service liegen. Das fahre ich (weil Carbon) fast nie. Garantiezeit ist bei mir durch, aber es funktioniert ja trotzdem unproblematisch, habe nie Durchschläge, der Hinterbau spricht sensibel an. Ich persönlich würde das Problem jetzt nicht überbewerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtheartfuzz (23. November 2012)

danke für die antworten! Was sagen die anderen dazu? Bitte! Bin für jede Antwort dankbar! Besteht somit keine Möglichkeit, dass das durch Justieren (more / less pressure "wieder weg geht"?


----------



## Chuck88 (24. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> danke für die antworten! Was sagen die anderen dazu? Bitte! Bin für jede Antwort dankbar! Besteht somit keine Möglichkeit, dass das durch Justieren (more / less pressure "wieder weg geht"?



Also ich würde den Dämpfer ein schicken und wenn's geht deinem Verkäufer die kosten aufs Auge drücken, kann ja net sein das du ein Bike kaufst mit einem defekten Dämpfer, der Service kostet ja auch nicht die Welt wenn alle stricke reißen zahlst es halt selber aber machen lasen würde ich es da 1,5 cm schon viel sind musst bedenken dazu kommt der SAG auch noch.


----------



## internetti (24. November 2012)

Durch Justieren bekommst Du es nicht weg.
Wenn das Rad jetzt 2 Saison viel gefahren wurde und kein Service erfolgt ist, dann macht ein primäres Einschicken sicher Sinn.
Ob der Dämpfer jetzt damit defekt ist und man das beim Verkäufer einreichen kann, das glaube ich weniger. Dafür würde ich zumindest vorab eine Sachverständigenmeinung von Scott oder DT Swiss einholen.
Ein gebrauchtes Rad ist eben doch ein gebrauchtes Rad. Dafür war es ja vermutlich auch dtl. billiger als der NP?


----------



## mtheartfuzz (24. November 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Ein gebrauchtes Rad ist eben doch ein gebrauchtes Rad. Dafür war es ja vermutlich auch dtl. billiger als der NP?



klar, ist es billiger, man nimmt somit klarerweise abnutzungserscheinungen und gebrauchsspuren (kratzer und co.) in kauf. aber: ein Mangel dieser Art muss seitens Verkäufer angegeben werden!

ad chuck: sehe ich genauso (mit sag drückts den kolben nämlich schon ganz schön raus...)

ich werde nun dt swiss / scott kontaktieren und ein offizielles Statement einholen. Danach eben den Verkäufer kontaktieren. Halt Euch auf den Laufenden

vielen lieben dank nochmal!


----------



## trail-biker (24. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> klar, ist es billiger, man nimmt somit klarerweise abnutzungserscheinungen und gebrauchsspuren (kratzer und co.) in kauf. aber: ein Mangel dieser Art muss seitens Verkäufer angegeben werden!
> 
> ad chuck: sehe ich genauso (mit sag drückts den kolben nämlich schon ganz schön raus...)
> 
> ...


 

Probier mal folgendes Luft ablassen u. vorsichtig durchdrücken des Dämpfers !
Zwischendurch mal auf die Ventile drücken ,damit Restluft entweichen kann.

Luft neu aufpumpen (+ zuerst ,dann -) bei Full Travel 
Hatte den Dämpfer frisch ausm Sevice zurück und war ähnlich,auch das Federverhalten des Dämpfers war bescheiden.
Habs mehrmals wiederholt und bei mir funktionierts schon seit fast nem Jahr.


----------



## internetti (24. November 2012)

Bei mir hat das Procedere leider gar nicht gebracht.

Was haste denn für das 2011er Bike berappt? Und wo gekauft? Habt Ihr über das Thema Service gesprochen, bzw. wichtiger, gibt es etwas schriftliches?


----------



## sparkfan (25. November 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> Was sagen die anderen dazu?



Das Thema wurde in diesem Thread bereits lang und breit diskutiert. Fazit: etwas im Inneren des Dämpfers ist nicht 100% dicht. Einschicken mit der entsprechenden detaillierten Problembeschreibung. Es wird behoben, auch wenn nicht immer im ersten Anlauf. Du kannst auch noch eine Weile damit fahren. Ich würde jedoch die Winterpause nutzen und noch vor dem nächsten Frühling den Dämpfer einschicken.


----------



## Sklaventreiber (25. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei meinem 2011er wars genau so. Der Dämpferkolben schaute ca. 1 cm weit raus. Umgerechnet auf den Federweg hat man dann hinten plötzlich nur noch 100mm statt 150mm... Bin den Sommer über auch so weitergefahren, einerseits war ich mir nicht sicher ob das nicht doch so normal ist, andererseits wollte ich halt fahren.
Jetzt hab ich das Rad zum Händler gebracht, der hat dann Luft abgelassen, aufgeblasen usw. Beim befüllen von einer Kammer, ich weiß nicht mehr welche (glaub -) ging der Kolben aber dann wieder raus. Also ist was undicht im Dämpfer...
Nach 1 1/4  Jahren und ca. 3tkm gabs keine Garantie mehr, der Händler meinte ich hätte den Dämpfer so oder so zum Service einschicken müssen.. Hat auf jeden Fall etwas mehr als 100 Euro gekostet (mit Aus- und Einbau). 

Fakt ist, das Rad fährt sich jetzt wieder ganz anders, die Sitzposition ist wieder besser, der Dämpfer arbeitet deutlich besser. Also ich kanns nur empfehlen --> Dämpferservice!

Ging übrigens recht zügig, nach 4 Tagen hatte ich mein Bike wieder 

Gruß

Uli


----------



## internetti (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Negativkammer ist es . Bei deren Befüllen kommt er raus. Ja da ist eine Dichtung undicht.


----------



## ravenride (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

eine traurige geschichte ist das mit dem dämpfer. Der dämpfer ist eine fehlkostruktion! Das ist unter den händlern ein offenes geheimnis und natürlich wird es nicht an die berühmte glocke gehänkt. Die bikemagazine schweigen auch zu dem thema, da möchte sich niemand die zunge verbrennen.

Das thema mit der kolbenstange ist hier im forum bekannt. Die andere problematik ist folgende: der dämpfer sackt im traktionsmodus in den SAG ab (dadurch ist kein effizienter vortrieb mehr möglich, da man zu tief sitzt) und (bei uphill ist keine niveauregulierung möglich). Die sitzposition ist fast identisch mit der in vollmodus. Der lockoutmodus hält auch nicht, die kolbenstange ist nach 2 min. fahrzeit auch heraus. Zudem arbeitet der dämpfer zu langsam, dass macht sich bei schnellen abfahrten bemerkbar, man möchte sagen der SAG ist zu stark eingestellt. Bei weniger zugstufe um 2 bis 3 stufen schaukelt der dämpfer wiederum. Da war das alte set-up vor 2011 besser, weniger feinfühlig aber deutlich dynamischer. Wie gesagt eine fehlkonstruktion der dämpfer, dass bike wäre ohne diese problematik ein absoluter traum!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A4L (13. Dezember 2012)

ravenride schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine traurige geschichte ist das mit dem dämpfer. Der dämpfer ist eine fehlkostruktion! Das ist unter den händlern ein offenes geheimnis und natürlich wird es nicht an die berühmte glocke gehänkt. Die bikemagazine schweigen auch zu dem thema, da möchte sich niemand die zunge verbrennen.
> 
> Das thema mit der kolbenstange ist hier im forum bekannt. Die andere problematik ist folgende: der dämpfer sackt im traktionsmodus in den SAG ab (dadurch ist kein effizienter vortrieb mehr möglich, da man zu tief sitzt) und (bei uphill ist keine niveauregulierung möglich). Die sitzposition ist fast identisch mit der in vollmodus. Der lockoutmodus hält auch nicht, die kolbenstange ist nach 2 min. fahrzeit auch heraus. Zudem arbeitet der dämpfer zu langsam, dass macht sich bei schnellen abfahrten bemerkbar, man möchte sagen der SAG ist zu stark eingestellt. Bei weniger zugstufe um 2 bis 3 stufen schaukelt der dämpfer wiederum. Da war das alte set-up vor 2011 besser, weniger feinfühlig aber deutlich dynamischer. Wie gesagt eine fehlkonstruktion der dämpfer, dass bike wäre ohne diese problematik ein absoluter traum!!!!




Vielen Dank für Ihre fachkundige Meinung = Sorry, grober Unfug was Du schreibst!


----------



## much175 (13. Dezember 2012)

schau mal unter die Abdeckkappe. Bei mir ist der Zug etwas rausgerutscht, saß eine Zeit lang auch im Lock Out ziemlich weit unten. Die Zeiten sind jetzt vorbei 

TIPP: Wenn der Zug richtig eingespannt ist, muss im Traction Mode der Gewindestift, mit dem der Zug festgedrückt wird, bis zur Hälfte im Dämpfer verschwinden.

Wenn das auch nicht helfen sollte, dann auf Garantie versuchen, das Ding einzuschicken


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ Ravenride...

völligster käse was Du schreibst. Mein Dämpfer ist der EQ 2 von 2009/ 2010. Noch nie Probleme damit, war nichtmal beim Service bisher und er hat sogar schon Downhill Erfahrung sammeln müssen. 

Bisher waren es nur Einstellungs-/  Abstimmungsprobleme. Und jetzt nach 4000km. Darf er ruhig mal bisserl zicken. (verhärtet nach 30 - 40km Fahrt). 

Lockout ist Bombenfest. Einzig der Tractionmode zwischen komplett offen ist vielleicht etwas zu gering. Ansonsten nada problema!


----------



## ravenride (14. Dezember 2012)

Der lockout ist bei mir auch bombenfest (kein thema), aber der kolben fährt trotzdem heraus. Der lenkwinkel und sitzrohrwinkel werden dadurch flacher, zu flach, hecklastig. Mehr wie 5mm darf der Kolben im lockoutmodus nicht herausfahren, sonst ist der vorteil einer niveauregulierung futsch.  Wer 25%tige steigungen fährt, wird eine niveauregulierung schätzen wissen.

Es ist definitiv kein Unfug, wie A4L meint. Die Montage des dämpfers wurde klar vom Händler überprüft, kein thema. Und 4.000 km Laufleistung ist nix bei normaler benutzung, so wie scottRog69 schreibt, da müssten diverse biker alle 5 Monate den dämpfer zu dt-swiss einsenden. 

Ein scotthändler sagte mir mal, die anderen genius fahrer sehen das nicht so wie du, aber du hast vollkommen recht. 

Dämpfer war 4 mal bei dt-swiss zum service, eindeutig, die technik funktioniert nicht. Alles auf kulanz. Dämpfer dichtet nicht korrekt ab, senkt sich dadurch ab, und es kommt zu einer unbefriedigender oder fast nicht vorhandener niveauregulierung. Womit scott so großartig geworben hatte. Für mich ist die genius geschichte gegessen, es ist verkauft und weg! Das war die richtige entscheidung, denn, man will ja fahren und nicht ständig schrauben ohne erfolg. Als marathonbike absolut unbrauchbar, im trail und leichtes freeride schon. Hey sorry, aber dass ist meine Erfahrung, eine traurige. Jetzt bin ich auf das feedback aber gespannt!


----------



## MTB-WURST (20. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich nun fast den ganzen Beitrag hier durchgelesen habe möchte ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben.

  Hier mein Genius-Erfahrungsbericht:

  Genius 60 Modell 2010 gekauft Ende 2010 mittlerweile 4.200 km geradelt.

  Überwiegend Bergwerkhalden rauf und im "Downhill" wieder runter, als Ganzjahresfahrrad genutzt.  (Schlamm-, Regen- und Winterfahrten)

  Bisher kein Service an den Dämpfer durchführen lassen, meiner Meinung nach bisher auch nicht nötig gewesen.

  Die Probleme die hier bezüglich des Hinterbau-Dämpfers immer wieder geschrieben werden kann ich nicht bestätigen.

  Mein Dämpfer funktioniert einwandfrei.   

  Bisherige "Ausfälle":

  Nach ca. 2.000 km habe ich den Laufradsatz gewechselt, meiner Meinung nach waren da die Lager fertig mit schönschreiben.

  Nach ca. 3.000 km habe ich das Tretlager gewechselt, da fing es an leicht zu rubbeln.

    Bisherige Veränderungen: 

  Die Bremsen geändert von Juicy 3 V/H 185 auf Juicy 3  V/H 203 und dann auf Code Modell 2011 V/H 203

  Jaja gleich wird wieder geschrieben hinten sind nur 185 zugelassen, von mir aus, habe trotzdem auf 203 umgerüstet und das schon vor ca. 3.000 km bisher nix passiert und ich bremse gern...

  Vario-Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Dropzone mit Aluminium Ausgleichshülse (bisher 2.000 km gefahren) und nein, bisher keinen Riss im Rahmen.  Nur zur Info, ich wiege inkl. Gepäck 87 kg.

  Ich würde das Bike wieder kaufen und die Umbauten wieder durchführen.


----------



## StullY (21. Dezember 2012)

Also mir geht es ähnlich wie meinem Vorredner! Mein Bike ist wirklich eine Wucht. Das Twin-Loc-System ist wirklich super! Jetzt wird es kampfwertgesteigert und damit eine Nutzungsdauerverlängerung durchgeführt!


----------



## Genius502010 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir besitzen ein Genius 50 Bauj. 2010, ein Genius 50 Bauj. 2011 und ein Genius LT 2012.

Alle Bikes waren nun jeweils 2x wegen der Kolbenstange am DT Dämpfer beim Service und ich bin etwas genervt. 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob der fehlerhaft arbeitende Dämpfer auch die Lager im Hinterbau beschädigen kann? Durch die Dauerhafte Fehlstellung o.ä.

Das LT ist nun seit Mitte Dezember wegen dem Dämpfer im Service und beim Genius 50 zeigt sich auch schon wieder ein paar Millimeter die verdammte Kolbenstange.
Sollte das LT mal fertig sein, kann ich es ja direkt austauschen!!! 

Ein weiteres Problem war am LT seit einiger Zeit: Die Kette rasselt beim Treten immer mal wieder zirka ne halbe Umdrehung an der Kassette durch. 
Das Problem tritt besonders auf den kleinen Ritzeln auf...

Als ich das Bike wegen dem DT-Service abgegeben hatte, wurde die Kette daraufhin auch nachgemessen, aber die war ok! Also ist die Kassette doch auch in Ordnung, oder?!
Das Rad habe ich erst ein paar Monate und ist ständig beim Service. Hatte ich mir bei der Preisklasse anders vorgestellt.

Da ich mittlerweile etwas am LT zweifel, habe ich auch auf die Federgabel hingewiesen, dass diese beim Anheben des Lenkers (ohne vorher zu belasten!) immer direkt etwas mit einem "Schnack"-Geräusch herausplumpst. Ich glaube nicht, dass das der SAG sein soll. Beim Berauffahren macht die Gabel dann die ganze Zeit über das Geräusch, solange man zwangsweise am Lenker zieht...
Es hört sich genauso an, als wäre der Vorbau locker.  ... Ist er aber nüscht....


Was könnte denn noch die Ursache dafür sein?


Wäre nett wenn ihr ein paar Tips, oder Ideen habt, damit ich beim Händler etwas Hintergrundwissen habe und vielleicht Lösungsvorschläge machen kann.


----------



## mr.kay (18. Januar 2013)

Also den Lagern macht die absinkende Kolbenstange nix aus.
Wieso auch sind so gelagert, dass sie unter Umständen eine Runde umlaufen könnten. Nur seitl. Belastung mögen die nich so !

Das Geräusch was du meinst, bist du sicher das das von der Kassette herstammt ?
Könnte auch der Umwerfer vorn sein (war auch mal ein Problem beim Genius)


----------



## Genius502010 (18. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke. 

Das Geräusch kommt von der Federgabel. 

An der Kassette rutscht die Kette leider immer durch. Also warum weiß ich leider nicht, da Kette noch i.O.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.kay (18. Januar 2013)

Genius502010 schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> 
> Das Geräusch kommt von der Federgabel.
> 
> An der Kassette rutscht die Kette leider immer durch. Also warum weiß ich leider nicht, da Kette noch i.O.!


 
Wieviel km haben Kette und Kassette ?
Wann das letzte Mal Umwerfer und Schaltwerk eingestellt ?


----------



## Genius502010 (18. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin mit dem Rad erst recht wenige km gefahren. Ich glaube zirka 1600 km.


----------



## mr.kay (18. Januar 2013)

verstehe ich das richtig, die Gabel kommt beim anheben des Rades noch ein Stück heraus ?

Druck mal geprüft ?
Ansonsten könnte auch mal ne Dichtung den Geist aufgegeben haben ?
Gabel dicht ?
Ist doch noch Garantie drauf !!!!!


----------



## mr.kay (18. Januar 2013)

Genius502010 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Rad erst recht wenige km gefahren. Ich glaube zirka 1600 km.



Bei ordentlich Dreck/Schlamm etc. kann da schon die Kette im Eimer sein!!!
Ist leider so !
(denn dafür ist ja das LT gebaut)


----------



## Genius502010 (18. Januar 2013)

Ja, ok danke. 
Also ist meine Vermutung richtig, dass die Gabel sich nicht beim Anheben bewegen sollte... Und schon gar kein Geräusch machen sollte?!
Das kam mir von Anfang an komisch vor.
Dachte aber es wäre von der Bauart bedingt. Luft+Coil. Kein Dual-Air, wie bei unseren "kleinen" Genius ...


----------



## mr.kay (18. Januar 2013)

Hab zwar nur das "normale" Genius, konnte aber von einem Bekannten das LT mal Probe fahren.
Soweit ich weiß sollte aber nichts an der Gabel "nachrutschen" oder Geräusche machen. (jedenfalls ist mir nix aufgefallen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-WURST (18. Januar 2013)

Bei mir war einmal ein einziges Kettenglied fest, da hatte ich auch dieses Kettendurchrutschen, ich tippe auf die Kette.


----------



## Genius502010 (18. Januar 2013)

Ah super! 
Danke!

War es bei dir auch hauptsächlich bei den kleineren Ritzeln?
Das mit dem festen Kettenglied könnte ja dann insofern passen, weil die Kette am kleinen Zahnrad dann vielleicht die "enge Kurve" nicht mehr so ganz kriegt...


----------



## MTB-WURST (18. Januar 2013)

ja, es war bei den kleinen Ritzeln schlimmer...


----------



## Genius502010 (18. Januar 2013)

MTB-WURST schrieb:


> ja, es war bei den kleinen Ritzeln schlimmer...



Thanxx


----------



## sparkfan (19. Januar 2013)

Genius502010 schrieb:


> Also ist meine Vermutung richtig, dass die Gabel sich nicht beim Anheben bewegen sollte... Und schon gar kein Geräusch machen sollte?!
> Das kam mir von Anfang an komisch vor.
> Dachte aber es wäre von der Bauart bedingt. Luft+Coil. Kein Dual-Air, wie bei unseren "kleinen" Genius ...



Vielleicht ist die Stahlfeder im ausgefederten Zustand minimal kürzer als der vorhandene Platz. Oder einfach nur etwas "locker". K.A. ob das so sein soll oder nicht.


----------



## JanAcc (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ab und an wird hier ja der Tipp gegeben (unter anderem beim "Dämpfer steht raus"-Problem) Luft aus dem Dämpfer abzulassen und dann wieder auf den gewünschten Druck aufzupumpen.

Ich habe mal eine generelle Frage zum Luft ablassen beim Dämpfer. Beim Aufpumpen muss ja penibel darauf geachtet werden, dass erst die Plus-Kammer (+) und dann die Minus-Kammer (-) befüllt werden. Wie ist das beim Luft ablassen? Gehe ich dann genau umgekehrt vor? Erst (-) und dann (+)? Oder ist es gar egal?

Bei mir persönlich geht es jetzt um ein Scott Genius 50 Modell 2012.

Grüße
JanAcc


----------



## bigben80 (2. Februar 2013)

MTB-WURST schrieb:


> Bei mir war einmal ein einziges Kettenglied fest, da hatte ich auch dieses Kettendurchrutschen, ich tippe auf die Kette.



hallo Leute 

kann dir da nur zustimmen hatte das gleiche Problem ein zwei Glider fest und die kette rutscht durch 


also ich fahre ein Genius 50 model 2009 der Dämpfer war ab Werk defekt der Kolben stand raus (auch ohne Belastung) dank diesem  Forum bin ich darauf aufmerksamm geworden bin dann zu meinen damaligen Verkäufer bei Karstadt (Garantie) nach langen reden hat er es eingesehen nach 4 Wochen bekam ich einen neuen Dämpfer von DT Swiss der läuft jetzt seid  ca 2,5 Jahren ohne Probleme

habe aber immer in hinter Kopf das das teil echt anfällig ist.
mein neuer Händler meiner Ansicht nach super laden und fachlich echt gut drauf, meint auch das es durchaus vor kommt das im Monat zwei bis drei Bikes (Genius) rein kommen wo der Dämpfer defekt ist das finde ich echt hart 

ich denke mal das es einen guten Grund hat das das 2013 model von der bau art anders ist oder was meint ihr ???


----------



## Tapir (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ist jemand von euch in diesem Scott Riders Club?

Hat da einer Erfahrungen mit?

Gruss Tapir


----------



## much175 (5. Februar 2013)

hab es mitgenommen.
Der einzige Vorteil, der sich mir sofort schließt, ist die Karte, die man bekommt. Dort stehen alle wichtigen Daten vom Radl drauf, der SCOTT-Stift ist cool.
Einmal im Jahr bekommst du den aktuellen Katalog und so ein Scott-Riders-Wisch zugeschickt. Kann man schön durchblättern


----------



## Tapir (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Also wird man auch nicht mit Werbung zugeballert?
Wie lange läuft die Mitgliedschaft?
Ich wunderte mich das der Laden wo ich das Rad gekauft habe nix davon wusste.Erst als mir jetzt vor kurzem ein Scott Prospekt ineinem anderen Laden in die Hände fiel,machte ich meinen Händler darauf aufmerksam.Dieser hat sich mit Scott in Verbindung gesetzt und bekommt jetzt Antragsformulare zugesandt.
Möchte Scott keine Mitglieder???

Gruss
Tapir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (5. Februar 2013)

Von der Mitgliedschaft hast du eigentlich eh nix. Eigentlich sollte man bei einem Defekt am Rad kostenfrei ein Ersatz bekommen, bis das Eigene wieder fit ist. Da wusste der Scotthändler in Saalbach nix von, wie meins defekt war.


----------



## Azrael (8. Februar 2013)

Hat einer von euch ne andere Pumpe als die Originale?
Ich muss mir eine neue kaufen, hätte aber lieber eine kleinere, leichtere. Ich nehme die immer mit auf meine Touren und da ist das Ding schon störend. 
Die Kleinen die ich kenne gehen alle aber nur bis 20 Bar.


----------



## much175 (8. Februar 2013)

Noch was anderes, weil ich glaube, dass sowas in den letzten zwei Jahren hier noch nicht aufgetreten ist. Hab mich die letzten Monate vor Saisonende gewundert, warum mein Radl knarzt. Tretlager war hinüber. Mit einem neuen hat es aber immer noch leicht und unregelmäßige Geräusche von sich gegeben.
Beim Frühjahrsputz hab ich dann das hier entdeckt^^






Kleiner Haarriss zwischen den Kettenstreben. Wird auf Garantie gewechselt, also kein Thema. Wollte es aber wenigstens erwähnen 

Trotzdem wird es immer weiter auf Enduro getrimmt


----------



## JanAcc (11. Februar 2013)

Azrael schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne andere Pumpe als die Originale?
> Ich muss mir eine neue kaufen, hätte aber lieber eine kleinere, leichtere. Ich nehme die immer mit auf meine Touren und da ist das Ding schon störend.
> Die Kleinen die ich kenne gehen alle aber nur bis 20 Bar.



Hi Azrael,

hast Du die hier schon gesehen? 
-> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-Fahrradpumpe-Suspension-HighAir-SB-Plus/dp/B002NNGRV8/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360586146&sr=8-1-fkmr1&tag=deff-21&tag=deff-21&tag=deff-21&tag=deff-21&tag=deff-21&tag=deff-21&tag=deff-21&tag=deff-21"]XLC Fahrradpumpe Suspension Pumpe HighAir Pro SB-Plus: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob diese wesentlich kleiner ist als die Originale... Bin nur darüber gestolpert, als ich mir letztens selber die Originale zugelegt habe.

janacc


----------



## alter-sack (11. Februar 2013)

Hab  hier meinen 4 jährigen Erfahrungsbericht mit meinem Genius 2009 reingestellt (Dämpfer usw):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10307606&postcount=1774


----------



## sparkfan (12. Februar 2013)

Bin auf den Nachfolger gespannt!


----------



## much175 (17. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,
hab jetzt den DÃ¤mpfer zur jÃ¤hrlichen Wartung gegeben und auf einmal 105â¬ gezahlt... Die haben die Preise ja ganz schÃ¶n angehoben 
Ging trotzdem schÃ¶n schnell, vielleicht ein kleiner Trost^^


----------



## mr.kay (18. Februar 2013)

Jetzt 105 !!!??? 
Unbegreiflich !


----------



## mr.kay (18. Februar 2013)

Sodele, Zitat vom Spamer entfernt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (18. Februar 2013)

Hi Mr.Kay,

das Zitieren von Spamnachrichten hilft der Nachwelt erheblich, den Spam auch nach dem vorbildlichen Löschen des eigentlichen Spams für die Nachwelt zu erhalten.


----------



## mr.kay (18. Februar 2013)

Sorry!!!
Die kotzen mich aber auch an !!!
 In jedem Forum versuchen die es !!!
Off Topic Ende !!


----------



## Mellebikerel (19. Februar 2013)




----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Februar 2013)

... der "satuoa" kommt jetzt auf meine private Ignorier-Liste. Bei dem Schrott bekommt man ja Pickel im Gesicht.


----------



## ravenride (20. Februar 2013)

much175 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab jetzt den DÃ¤mpfer zur jÃ¤hrlichen Wartung gegeben und auf einmal 105â¬ gezahlt... Die haben die Preise ja ganz schÃ¶n angehoben
> Ging trotzdem schÃ¶n schnell, vielleicht ein kleiner Trost^^



Die jÃ¤hrliche wartung ist Ã¼berzogen, reine geldmacherei! AuÃer du radels 8.000 km pro jahr, dann wÃ¤re es in ordnung. Generell ist der dÃ¤mpfer eine fehlkonstruktion auf grudnd des absackens in den SAG-modus (dadurch entsteht ein mangelhafter vortrieb, da der tritt von hinten und nicht von oben kommt.) Ist so, auch wenn einige andere meinung sind.


----------



## Vincy (20. Februar 2013)

Es gibt aber dafür keine andere Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (21. Februar 2013)

lol, wir können natürlich noch mal eine große Diskussion starten, ob der Dämpfer nun gut arbeitet, oder nicht^^

Wenn es zum Ende meiner Saison geht, wird leider das Losbrechmoment immer größer und geht irgendwann richtig auf die Nerven -> Dämpferservice 

Punkt.


----------



## ravenride (21. Februar 2013)

much175 schrieb:


> lol, wir können natürlich noch mal eine große Diskussion starten, ob der Dämpfer nun gut arbeitet, oder nicht^^
> 
> Wenn es zum Ende meiner Saison geht, wird leider das Losbrechmoment immer größer und geht irgendwann richtig auf die Nerven -> Dämpferservice
> 
> Punkt.



Wenn du den dämpfer wegen des absackens in den SAG einsendest, geht es auf kulanz durch  falls der dämpfer nicht älter als ca. 1,5 jahre.


----------



## StullY (22. Februar 2013)

Buchsen ausgeschlagen! Bei Euch auch??? Der HÃ¤ndler meint 500 â¬. Ich bin selber auf einem Lehrgang... Meine Frau hat die Diagnose mir weitergemeldet. Keine Ahnung, ob sie die richtig aufgenommen hat, aber 500 â¬????????????????????


----------



## Günni0808 (23. Februar 2013)

@StullY: VÃ¶lliger Unsinn. Bei mir waren es bei allen Buchsen mit Arbeitslohn ca. 140,-â¬.


----------



## StullY (23. Februar 2013)

Danke Günni!
Ich habe da mal angerufen und die Sache mal gestoppt. Ist mir doch alles zu brisant!


----------



## ravenride (1. März 2013)

Hey alter-sack, super Optik dein Genius mit der lefty, macht was her, das schönste Genius!

*Das alte Genius 09 mit dem Pullshock-Dämpfer wird nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr produziert.*
Das ist auch gut so, denn, der Dämpfer hält nicht das was er halten soll! Das Absacken in den SAG! Die Geometrie des Bikes wird dadurch stark verfälscht.

*Das Genius 2009-2012 war und ist jedenfalls ein geniales, weil vielseitiges Bike, das von seinen Besitzern in die verschiedensten Richtungen getrimmt werden konnte.*
Das würde ich so unterschreiben  ich hätte mir kein anderes Bike mehr gekauft  wenn der Dämpfer funktioniert hätte, somit wäre es eine Traummaschine.

*Mein persönliches Exemplar geht mit sub 9kg sehr stark in die racige Richtung und bietet trotzdem relativ hohen Komfort durch den Federweg und performt überzeugend nicht zuletzt durch die supersteife Lefty. In der Zeit des Aufbaus (2008/2009) war es noch keineswegs gang und gäbe, eine Lefty in ein Non-CD Gerät einzubauen. "Lefty for all" war ein Fremdwort und man war auf Bastel-Lösungen von Helore, Topsekretboy und CO angewiesen.*
Bin von 2003 bis 2010 auch die lefty pilotiert (2 jekylls mit einer DLR und einer Max und ein Prophet mit DLR Speed 1) Das Problem war immer die Einstellung der leftys, das konnten die Bikehändler nicht und die Lefty musste zu 88 headshok eingeschickt werden. 

*Der Dämpfer: Mit dem Dämpfer hatte Scott so seine Probleme wegen eines Dichtheitsproblems. Der Kolben stand bei vielen im Ruhezustand heraus.
Mein 2009er Dämpfer wurde aus diesem Grund anstandslos in einen neuen 2011er Dämpfer ausgetauscht, der super funktioniert.
Die Performance inklusive der 3 stufigen Verstellmöglichkeit vom Lenker aus ist jedenfalls perfekt.
Beim Uphill sinkt der Dämpfer jedoch nach einiger Zeit trotz Lockout in den "SAG", was für mich von der Geometrie nicht ganz wünschenswert, aber laut Scott "bauartbedingt" ist. *
Genau, dass ist der Grund warum das Genius für mich nicht mehr fahrbar ist, das ist ein absolutes nogo. Durch das absacken in den SAG sitzt du nicht mehr zentral auf dem Bike und es verpuffen bestimmt 20% der Energie. Superpeinlich für Scott dass sie dieses Problem nicht beheben konnten. Zumindest sind sie in dieser Angelegenheit wenigstens sehr kulant. Nicht nur bei Uphill, ebenfalls in der Ebene sackte der Dämpfer ab.

*Andere Bikes sind aber grundsätzlich immer im "SAG", also auch bergauf..Ich habe damit zu leben gelernt. Ist eben kein Hardtail.*
Das kann man so überhaupt nicht unterschreiben, bei der Konkurrenz funktionieren die Dämpfer. Klar, sind diese etwas im SAG, aber im Vergleich mit dem DT-Swiss Dämpfer sind es Welten und bei der Rahmenkonstruktion wird dies berücksichtigt!!! So ein starkes absacken gibt es bei den Fox Fahrwerken nicht annähernd. Durch diese set-up Änderung im Jahr 2011 wurde der Dämper absolut verkorkst. Er wurde feinfühliger, aber dafür träger (degressiv) und dann das negative Absacken in den SAG. Echt schade, denn die Einheit mit der Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus ist genial. Kaum nachvollziehbar, dass Konkurrenz hier nicht gleichzieht. Ebenfalls die viel zu schmal verbauten Felgen mit einer Maulweite von 19mm. Ein 2.2 zoll breiter Reifen sitzt auf einer Felge mit 21mm innenbreite viel fester und sicherer. Du fährst mit deutlich weniger Luft  hast mehr Traktion und Komfort. Meine Empfehlung, mit Latexmilch statt Schlauch fahren. Ein Traum, leicht und Pannensicher.


----------



## alter-sack (2. März 2013)

ravenride schrieb:


> Hey alter-sack,.........die viel zu schmal verbauten Felgen mit einer Maulweite von 19mm. Ein 2.2 zoll breiter Reifen sitzt auf einer Felge mit 21mm innenbreite viel fester und sicherer. Du fährst mit deutlich weniger Luft  hast mehr Traktion und Komfort. Meine Empfehlung, mit Latexmilch statt Schlauch fahren. Ein Traum, leicht und Pannensicher.



Wo steht was von Schlauch? Das Bike wurde nie mit Schlauch gefahren, immer mit Dichtmilch. Und in der (aktuellen) "Race-Laufradsatz-Variante" stehen mir 23 mm Maulweite zur Verfügung (Podium), auf denen die 2,2 Zoll Conti-Racekings supersonic hervorragend performen.


----------



## sparkfan (2. März 2013)

ravenride schrieb:


> *...
> Beim Uphill sinkt der Dämpfer jedoch nach einiger Zeit trotz Lockout in den "SAG", was für mich von der Geometrie nicht ganz wünschenswert, aber laut Scott "bauartbedingt" ist. *
> Genau, dass ist der Grund warum das Genius für mich nicht mehr fahrbar ist, das ist ein absolutes nogo. ...



Ein User hat in diesem Thread gepostet, dass das nicht bauartbedingt sei. Ich finde den Post leider nicht mehr. Laut seiner Aussage (gem. Tel. mit dem Service, Scott, DT Swiss) muss beim Service  eine bestimmte Dichtung oder ein bestimmtes Ventil ausgetauscht werden. Das behebt dann das Problem. Das meinte auch mein Händler. Nur offenbar wissen das die wenigsten Servicestellen oder sie verstehen die Fehlerbeschreibung nicht. Der User, der das gepostet hat, hat auch 3 Anläufe für die Lösung des Lockout-Problems gebraucht. Das finde ich dann etwas mühsam.
Anyway, da der Dämpfer nicht mehr hergestellt wird, gehört das Problem eh der Vergangenheit an


----------



## sparkfan (2. März 2013)

alter-sack schrieb:


> ... auf denen die 2,2 Zoll Conti-Racekings supersonic hervorragend performen.



Wie hast du die Supersonic dicht bekommen? Laut Berichten hier im Forum ist das (mit "normalen" Milchmengen) fast unmöglich. Deswegen habe ich auch die Racesport-Variante bestellt.


----------



## alter-sack (3. März 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Supersonic dicht bekommen? Laut Berichten hier im Forum ist das (mit "normalen" Milchmengen) fast unmöglich. Deswegen habe ich auch die Racesport-Variante bestellt.



Hab ich schon vor vielen Jahren hier im Forum verraten und wird auch häufig und  teilweise mit Erfolg angewendet:
1. Reifen  mit Schlauch auf  3bar montieren, das bringt die Form. (1 Tag).
2. Reifen runter, umdrehen, innen entfetten, (=mit Spülmittel abreiben). das Spülmittel nicht abwaschen sondern drauf lassen, das hilft beim Benetzen von Schritt 3
3. Dichtmilch auf die Innenseite des Reifens aufpinseln und ev mit Fön antrocknen, das spart Zeit. Wiederholen.
4. Die Felgenflanken innen mit Dichtmilch bestreichen
5. wie üblich montieren, dh eine Seite, dann Dichtmilch hinein, dann die zweite Seite über den Wulst.
6. Vor dem Aufpumpen den Sitz des Reifens manuel korrigieren, dass es keinen großen Spalt zwischen Felgenflanken und Reifen gibt
7. Beim Ventil besonders darauf achten, dass der Reifen nicht auf dem Gummi des Ventils aufliegt, sondern schön dicht an der Felge
8 Beim Aufpumpen die Ventilseite nach oben (Felge frei in der Luft halten, nicht am Boden aufsetzen), dadurch senkt sich der Reifen durch sein eigenes Gewicht in die richtige Position im kritischen Ventil-bereich.
9. mit Kompressor aufblasen (ohne Ventileinsatz, da geht die Luft schneller durch)
10. Ventil zu und das übliche schwenken usw.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (4. März 2013)

Übrigens weils weiter oben mal ein Thema war. Das Genius 10 hat unbeschadet 3 Monate aund lediglich 550km auf der Rolle überstanden. Wer eine Tacx I Genius T2000 Rolle braucht, bitte melden! 

Danke Rog.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. März 2013)

Frage an die Racer...

fahre mein Scott noch mit 58mm Flatbar Lenker (Ritchey) und 110mm Vorbau sowie 4 Spacern und ungekürzter Gabel. Was ist denn mittlerweile eher so der Standard bei Neubikes... möchte es mir bisser "sportlicher gestalten, es wendiger und in der Kontrolle direkter haben!

Würde mir jetzt nen 80mm Vorbau 9 Grad Rizer Lenker in 74mm (http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--20138.html?gclid=CLHrkc7j47UCFQVc3godWTwAUg) und die Gabel um 2 Cm kürzen. (Nur noch 2 Spacer).


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Frage an die Racer...
> 
> fahre mein Scott noch mit 58mm Flatbar Lenker (Ritchey) und 110mm Vorbau sowie 4 Spacern und ungekürzter Gabel. Was ist denn mittlerweile eher so der Standard bei Neubikes... möchte es mir bisser "sportlicher gestalten, es wendiger und in der Kontrolle direkter haben!
> 
> Würde mir jetzt nen 80mm Vorbau 9 Grad Rizer Lenker in 74mm (http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--20138.html?gclid=CLHrkc7j47UCFQVc3godWTwAUg) und die Gabel um 2 Cm kürzen. (Nur noch 2 Spacer).


Ob's dann wendiger ist, ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## ravenride (5. März 2013)

alter-sack schrieb:


> Wo steht was von Schlauch? Das Bike wurde nie mit Schlauch gefahren, immer mit Dichtmilch. Und in der (aktuellen) "Race-Laufradsatz-Variante" stehen mir 23 mm Maulweite zur Verfügung (Podium), auf denen die 2,2 Zoll Conti-Racekings supersonic hervorragend performen.



Sorry alter-sack, damit war die originalbereifung von scott genius gemeint, die dt-swiss felgen mit einer maulweite von 19mm (in 2010) montiert hatten. Ich selbst bike mit ztr notubes alpine ohne schlauch (leider nur 20mm maulweite, aber ausreichend, jeder mm zählt). Wie gesagt, ein traum! Deshalb hatte ich das cannondale meiner frau ebenfalls auf notubes ummontiert.


----------



## brownbody2 (6. März 2013)

Hi,

auch ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Scott Equalizer 2.  Dieser war im Okotber letzten Jahres zum Service, weil die Kolbenstange  untern rausschaute. Gestern ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Stange wieder  etwas rausschaut. Ist das so normal, oder ist dieser schon wieder  defekt?

Mfg Markus


----------



## brownbody2 (6. März 2013)

Ich hab eben in der Mittagspause nochmal probiert.
Hab aus beiden Kammern die Luft komplett rausgelassen.
Danach,  wie auf dem Dämpfer beschrieben, die positive Kammer mit ca. 24 bar  befüllt. Da verschwand der Kolben komplett im Gehäuse. Anschliessend  habe ich die negative befüllt. Ab ca. 10 Bar kam der Kolben zum  Vorschein, welcher aber bis 20 bar nicht noch weiter raus kam. Dieser  ist jetzt ca. 3 mm zu sehen, also etwas weniger wie auf den Fotos zu sehen.

Ist der Dämpfer trotzdem wieder defekt?


----------



## Langenfelder (6. März 2013)

ja, einschicken.
is bei meinem auch der Fall, der darf das aber nach *zwei Jahren* ohne irgendeine Pflege


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. März 2013)

Hi Folks, ich glaube ich habe unbeabsichtigt "Mist gebaut"... ;//
habe heuer mein G10 "Frühjahresfit" gemacht.. alles Top! Nur der Tracloc Hebel lief so schwer, das mir quasi der Dauemn abgefault ist! Also, habe ich die Spule, den Hebel und den Zug oben gereinigt und mit mit Brunox geölt. Dachte ich tue dem Dämpfer etwas gutes und mache das gleiche mit dem Spannschlitten indem mit der Madenschraube der Zug verklemmt ist! Und nun, rastete der Tracloc Hebel nicht mehr ein. Zug läuft recht Locker, schlitten zeiht runter rastet aber nicht ein! D.h.: Bike ist jetzt nur noch komplett offen zu fahren!? Wie bekomme ich das wieder "rastend"? Jemand ne Idee?? Danke euch für jeden Tip.... Rog.


----------



## sparkfan (8. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ... Jemand ne Idee?? ...



Mit Brunox zu viel Dreck rausgespült?? Der Hebel sitzt locker und rastet nicht mehr ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (8. März 2013)

Die erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr und schon voller Dreck


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. März 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mit Brunox zu viel Dreck rausgespült?? Der Hebel sitzt locker und rastet nicht mehr ein.



Wie soll ich das verstehen??
Das System funktioniert nur, wenn es dreckig ist??


----------



## sparkfan (9. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen??
> Das System funktioniert nur, wenn es dreckig ist??



Kann auch so interpretiert werden 
Es funktioniert sicher nicht, wenn's zu viel Spiel hat und dadurch der Hebel nicht einrastet.


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. März 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Kann auch so interpretiert werden
> Es funktioniert sicher nicht, wenn's zu viel Spiel hat und dadurch der Hebel nicht einrastet.



Es hat kein Spiel, alle Schrauben Bombenfest!


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. März 2013)

Ahoi.
Also, es ist der Trac Loc Hebel. Innen ist der Sperklinkenhebel... wie so ne Art Halbmond mit Zähnen und dort ist ein Zahn abgebrochen. Hat jemand einen Hebel oder das Innenleben über?? Oder ne Bezugsadresse??
Habe ihn bei Bikediscount für schlappe 90,00 Euro gesehen. ;(


----------



## MTB-WURST (9. März 2013)

Vielleicht passt der ja: >>>klick<<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (9. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ahoi.
> Also, es ist der Trac Loc Hebel. Innen ist der Sperklinkenhebel... wie so ne Art Halbmond mit Zähnen und dort ist ein Zahn abgebrochen. Hat jemand einen Hebel oder das Innenleben über?? Oder ne Bezugsadresse??
> Habe ihn bei Bikediscount für schlappe 90,00 Euro gesehen. ;(


 
Ich hab vor einigen Tagen nen Hebel für 60 EUR in UK bestellt - allerdings bislang nix mehr gehört. Wenn der ankommt, geb ich dir Bescheid, ob das seriös war


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. März 2013)

MTB-WURST schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt der ja: >>>klick<<<




Dank, ist leider der falsche. Brauche den hier: 

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=4&ig2id=118&iid=6326&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## rick-the-skippe (10. März 2013)

Ich hätte noch die gebrauchte Vorgängerversion des Hebels hier liegen.
Vielleicht ist das Innenleben ähnlich.

Gruß,

Patrick


----------



## sparkfan (10. März 2013)

@ScottRog69: welches Modelljahr hast du? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann ist das Modelljahr 2009 mit dem TwinLock kompatibel. Der TwinLock wurde erst mit dem Modelljahr 2010 eingeführt, ist jedoch auch am Modelljahr 2009 nachrüstbar. Das steht so auch auf der Homepage von Bikediscount (LINK).


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. März 2013)

Ist Ende 2009... aber meine Gabel ist von Rockshox mit Hydraulik verstellung! Deswegen ist der "duale" hebel für mich quatsch!


----------



## Ponch (10. März 2013)

Fährt hier schon wer ein neues Genius der 700er Reihe?


----------



## rick-the-skippe (10. März 2013)

Hi Ponch,

ja, ich !

Ich habe seit ca. 6 Wochen ein Genius 720 !

Gruß,

Patrick


----------



## Ponch (10. März 2013)

Hi, na dann mal raus mit dem Fahrbericht. 
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Bike? Welche Rahmenhöhe fährst du bei welcher Körpergröße? Bilder?
Und wie zufrieden bist du mit dem hinteren Dämpfer?


----------



## rick-the-skippe (10. März 2013)

Das neue Genius ist genial ! Ich fahre Größe "L" bei gut 180 cm Körpergröße.
Ich habe bei meinem alten Spark auch schon "L" gehabt und komme damit gut zurecht, wobei wahrscheinlich auch ein "M" fahrbar wäre.
Ich war beim ersten Wiegen etwas enttäuscht, stolze 13,5 kg hat das Rad beim Abholen im Laden auf die Waage gebracht.
Meine bisherigen und kurzfristig geplanten Umbauten werden das Bikegewicht auf unter 12,5 kg drücken.
Die SLX-Shifter habe ich gegen XTR getauscht (- 100 gr.)
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth (+ 270 gr.)
XX Kassette (-150 gr.)
Carbon Lenker (-100 gr.)
Ritchey Neopren Griffe (-100 gr.)
Laufradsatz ZTR Arch mit Tune Naben (-500 gr.)
Tubeless (- 150 gr.)
und noch ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten  .....

Unter 12,5 kg für eine solches Trailbike sind meiner Meinung nach schon ganz ordentlich.

Der Radstand ist im Vergleich zum alten Spark und alten Genius deutlich gewachsen, was sich stark in einer größeren Laufruhe bemerkbar macht, das hat aber auch bestimmt mit der neuen Laufradgröße zu tun. Subjektiv fühlen sich die 650b-Laufräder klasse an!
Ich habe mich auf Anhieb sehr wohl darauf gefühlt und habe ein Dauergrinsen auf den Lippen ;-)!
Bis auf das relativ hohe Gewicht, gibt es für mich keinen einzigen Kritikpunkt.

Wie stelle ich die Fotos größer ein?


----------



## Ponch (11. März 2013)

Danke Dir! Deines ist das Bike mit den grünen Griffen, richtig? Das Andere ist ein XL?
Ich überlege ja mir ein Scott Genius etwas Endurolastiger aufzubauen. Da das Rocky Mountain Altitude erst Ende April lieferbar ist suche ich nämlich eine Alternative mit 650b Bereifung.
Leider kommt das Scott ja mit etwas steilem Lenkwinkel sowie dem angeblich schwachen DT Dämpfer. Der würde dann einem anderen Dämpfer weichen müssen. Und gegen den Lenkwinkel bräuchte ich dann noch Offset Buchsen oder aber einen Angleset Steuersatz.
Nur hat das Scott wohl ZS44/55...die meisten Angleset Steuersätze aber haben unten 56er Maß...verzwickt. 
Ansonsten ist der Rahmen wunderschön! So klare Linien sieht man sonst höchst selten. Einfach spitze was Scott da geleistet hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-skippe (11. März 2013)

Hi Ponch,

das sind beides Genius 720 in der Größe "L".
Mein Kumpel und ich haben die identischen Bikes gekauft, tunen werden wir sie individuell !


----------



## sparkfan (11. März 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Leider kommt das Scott ja mit etwas steilem Lenkwinkel sowie dem angeblich schwachen DT Dämpfer. Der würde dann einem anderen Dämpfer weichen müssen. Und gegen den Lenkwinkel bräuchte ich dann noch Offset Buchsen oder aber einen Angleset Steuersatz.
> Nur hat das Scott wohl ZS44/55...die meisten Angleset Steuersätze aber haben unten 56er Maß...verzwickt.
> Ansonsten ist der Rahmen wunderschön! So klare Linien sieht man sonst höchst selten. Einfach spitze was Scott da geleistet hat!



Bei so viel Änderungswünschen würde ich entweder ein anderes Bike, das den Vorstellungen eher entspricht, kaufen oder nur einen Rahmen kaufen und das Bike selber aufzubauen. Wobei der Lenkwinkel dann immer noch ungelöst bleibt.


----------



## Ponch (11. März 2013)

Dann hat mich mein Auge getäuscht. Das gut sichtbare im Vordergrund wirkt schon sehr lang. 
Stimmt die horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 625mm (glaube ich) denn?


----------



## Ponch (11. März 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Bei so viel Änderungswünschen würde ich entweder ein anderes Bike, das den Vorstellungen eher entspricht, kaufen oder nur einen Rahmen kaufen und das Bike selber aufzubauen. Wobei der Lenkwinkel dann immer noch ungelöst bleibt.




In Frage kommt bei mir auch nur (wenn überhaupt) das Rahmenkit.
Beim Dämpfer hat Scott ja zum Glück auf Standardmaße zurückgegriffen.
Es sollte daher kein Problem sein z.B. einen Fox RP23/CTD oder einen RS Monarch einzubauen.
Offsetbuchsen sollten auch pasen. Die bringen den Rahmen dann schon auf ca. 67° Lenkwinkel. Weiterhin würde ich eine 160mm Fox 34 verbauen. wären dann ca. 66,5°
66° wären noch besser. Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich im Scott so einen Steuersatz verbauen kann. Da muss ich mir noch einen Überblick verschaffen. Mittlerweile sollte es je deutlich mehr Winkel-Steuersätze als nur den Cane Creek geben.


----------



## martinos (12. März 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Dank, ist leider der falsche. Brauche den hier:
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=4&ig2id=118&iid=6326&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


 
da müsste der passen: http://www.eurekacyclesports.co.uk/scott-trackloc-lever-for-scott-genius-equalizer-rear-shock 

Ich hab letzte Woche bestellt, heute kam der Hebel - alles top


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. März 2013)

Jops der passt danke für den Tip, sind umgerechent 59,00 Euro Das ist o.K. Hatte ihn noch für 65,00 Euro bei Westbrrokcycles.uk. gesehen.
Mal sehen was mein Scott Dealer vor Ort für den Hebel will!?

Grüße

Rog


----------



## Ponch (13. März 2013)

Ich habe nun die Information bekommen das man im neuen Genius einen Workscomponents Winkelsteuersatz verbauen kann. Diesen gibt es mit -1,5° sowie als -2° Version. Es ist die Version mit oben EC44 und unten ZS55 (passend auch für Lapierre).
Das lässt meine Idee im Moment weiter leben. 
Ich habe mir das Genius 700 zudem gestern mal bei einem Händler anschauen können.
Es macht schon eine Menge her und die Carbon Version ist wirklich sehr sehr gut verarbeitet.


----------



## sparkfan (13. März 2013)

@Ponch: bin gespannt, was aus deiner Idee wird. Ein neuer Aufbau-Thread dazu wäre ganz nett


----------



## Ponch (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich mich für den Genius Rahmen entscheide wird es den geben. 
Alternative ist noch der neue Rockys Mountain Altitude in ebenfalls 650b. 
Der ist sicherlich von der Geometriebasis besser geeignet, fixt mich optisch aber nicht soo sehr an wie der Scott Rahmen. Mal schauen, die Tage werde ich mich jetzt entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (13. März 2013)

Moin, moin!

Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden, der den originalen LRS eines 930er gegen was leichteres aber auch haltbares getauscht hat? Wieviel Gewicht kann man damit wirklich sparen und was muss man dafür ausgeben?


----------



## rick-the-skippe (13. März 2013)

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Fragestellung, nur eben für das Genius 720.
Leider ist die Auswahl an Systemlaufrädern in 650b äußerst bescheiden.
Ich plane daher mir einen LRS von Felix aufbauen zu lassen: ZTR Arch mit Tune King/Kong Naben und X-Ray Speichen. Laut seinen Angaben wiegt dieser LRS dann ca. 1.500 gr., was ca. 500 gr. Gewichtsersparnis zu den Serienlaufrädern ausmachen würde.


----------



## sparkfan (13. März 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich für den Genius Rahmen entscheide wird es den geben.






Ponch schrieb:


> Alternative ist noch der neue Rockys Mountain Altitude in ebenfalls 650b.
> Der ist sicherlich von der Geometriebasis besser geeignet, fixt mich optisch aber nicht soo sehr an wie der Scott Rahmen.



Der Hängebauch-Look gefällt mir auch nicht besonders. Bei Cannondale oder Specialized könnte ich trotzdem schwach werden  Da jedoch mein Genius 10 noch nicht "abgeschrieben" ist und bei mir der limitierende Faktor eher der Fahrer als die Radgrösse ist, sollte ich mich vernünftigerweise noch gut 1-2 Jahre zurückhalten. Wer weiss, was bis dann noch alles rauskommt


----------



## Ponch (13. März 2013)

rick-the-skippe schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der gleichen Fragestellung, nur eben für das Genius 720.
> Leider ist die Auswahl an Systemlaufrädern in 650b äußerst bescheiden.
> Ich plane daher mir einen LRS von Felix aufbauen zu lassen: ZTR Arch mit Tune King/Kong Naben und X-Ray Speichen. Laut seinen Angaben wiegt dieser LRS dann ca. 1.500 gr., was ca. 500 gr. Gewichtsersparnis zu den Serienlaufrädern ausmachen würde.



Welche Reifen fährst du am Genius? Hast du schon mal die Hans Dampf in 2,35" ausprobiert? 
Wie sieht es da bei dir mit der Reifenfreiheit aus?


----------



## ravenride (16. März 2013)

brownbody2 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben in der Mittagspause nochmal probiert.
> Hab aus beiden Kammern die Luft komplett rausgelassen.
> Danach,  wie auf dem Dämpfer beschrieben, die positive Kammer mit ca. 24 bar  befüllt. Da verschwand der Kolben komplett im Gehäuse. Anschliessend  habe ich die negative befüllt. Ab ca. 10 Bar kam der Kolben zum  Vorschein, welcher aber bis 20 bar nicht noch weiter raus kam. Dieser  ist jetzt ca. 3 mm zu sehen, also etwas weniger wie auf den Fotos zu sehen.
> 
> Ist der Dämpfer trotzdem wieder defekt?



Der Ärger mit dem Dämpfer hört nie auf, DT-Swiss ist...., ich spreche das Wort lieber nicht aus! Ich würde dir raten das Genius zu verkaufen oder du sprichst ein ernstes Wort mit deinem Händler.  Ich habe die Problematik hier im Forum bereits beschrieben. Im letzten Jahr, nach 1,5 Jahren Erfahrung ist mir bewußt geworden, dass ich das Genius in 2013 nicht mehr fahre. Lieber ein Ende mit Schreck, als ein Schreckenn ohne Ende!


----------



## ravenride (16. März 2013)

rick-the-skippe schrieb:


> Das neue Genius ist genial ! Ich fahre Größe "L" bei gut 180 cm Körpergröße.
> Ich habe bei meinem alten Spark auch schon "L" gehabt und komme damit gut zurecht, wobei wahrscheinlich auch ein "M" fahrbar wäre.
> Ich war beim ersten Wiegen etwas enttäuscht, stolze 13,5 kg hat das Rad beim Abholen im Laden auf die Waage gebracht.
> Meine bisherigen und kurzfristig geplanten Umbauten werden das Bikegewicht auf unter 12,5 kg drücken.
> ...


mich würde die neue Kinematik hinten interessieren, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das neu Genius genauso feinfühlig wie das alte arbeitet. Wie ist deine Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (22. März 2013)

alter-sack schrieb:


> Wo steht was von Schlauch? Das Bike wurde nie mit Schlauch gefahren, immer mit Dichtmilch. Und in der (aktuellen) "Race-Laufradsatz-Variante" stehen mir 23 mm Maulweite zur Verfügung (Podium), auf denen die 2,2 Zoll Conti-Racekings supersonic hervorragend performen.



alter-sack, auf deinen Fotos waren auch Sparks mit Lefty bestückt zu sehen. Daher meine Frage an dich: wie ist so das Fahrwerk/Kinematik mit dem DT-Swiss Nude Dämpfer?

Ich habe das Genius durch ein 2013 Spark 620 ersetzt! Allerdings kann mich der Nude 2 Dämpfer keinesfalls überzeugen! Ein erster Vergleich bei mir vor der Haustür mit einem 6 Jahre alten Cannondale Prophet SL (ebenfalls 12cm Federweg) fiel nicht positiv aus. Der Fox RP3 Dämpfer des Cannondales war noch nie im Service, ist ca. 8.000 km gelaufen, ist Modeljahr 2006 und fühlt sich sehr angenehm und stimmig an.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass sich das mit dem Nude 2 nach den nächsten 300 km noch ändert, wenn dieser mehr eingefahren ist!


----------



## Tingltanglbob (24. März 2013)

Ich konnte heute und letzten Donnerstag die ersten Meter mit dem Genius 730 fahren. Ich bin 175 und fahre einen M Rahmen. Das Bike habe ich zusätzlich mit einer Kind Schock Stütze Vario und Shimano Saint Plattform Pedalen bestückt. Leider ist das Rad sauschwer, in diesem Aufbau fast 14 kg  In engen Singletrails ist das Rad auf den ersten Griff schwerfälliger als ein vergleichbares 26er und Bergauf ist es dank dem hohen Gewicht nicht gerade flink.....

Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen das es schon gut funktioniert. In einem Teil der Trails sind Drops bis ca. 1m Höhe, mit dem Genius machbar, auch kleinere Sprünge aus dem Trail heraus gehen mit dem Bike. Es ist also nicht so träge wie es sich erst angefühlt hat. Auf dem langen geraden Wurzelstück des Trails kommt extreme Laufruhe (dank realtiv langem Oberrohr) auf und man kann echt hohen Speed gehen. (Währen da nicht die schweren Laufräder so würde das Rad besser beschleunigen). Bergauf war auch ganz gut, wobei man mit abgesenkter Gabel bei meiner Körpergröße einen Unterschied merkt (Rad fährt besser bergauf mit Absenkung) Das hohe Gewicht merkt man halt leider auch bergauf am Meisten. 

Verbesserungspotential sehe ich vorallem bei den Laufrädern und den Snake Skin Nooby Nics mit schweren Original Schläuchen...
Eventuell kommt auch noch ein 60 mm Vorbau....

Mal sehen wie es mit dem Bike und mir weitergeht.....


----------



## rick-the-skippe (24. März 2013)

Ich stimme Dir zu! Der originale Laufradsatz ist brutal schwer!
Ich komme gerade aus der Garage, da ich mir heute mit meinem Genius 720 hinten einen Platten eingefahren haben.
Das komplette hintere Laufrad hat auf der Waage 2.575 gr. angezeigt.
Es kann aber nur noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis mein neuer Laufradsatz von  Felix kommt !
Ich habe mich für die ZTR Arch Felgen und Tune Naben entschieden, zusammen mit einer SRAM XX Kassette und Nobby Nics 2.25 tubeless denke ich, dass sich über 1.000 gr. alleine beim Laufradsatz sparen lassen.
Das Beschleunigungsverhalten wird sich bestimmt gravierend verbessern.
Weitere 500 gr. habe ich über andere Anbauteile, wie XTR-Shifter, XTR-Bremsen, Tune Sattelklemme, Carbon-Parts usw. rausgeholt.
Es ist und bleibt keine Racer, für Trails und Alpencross ist es dann aber bestimmt annähernd perfekt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. März 2013)

Ahoi!

Muss an dieser Stelle mal wieder eine Lanze für Scott (und das alte Genius) brechen! Hatte weiter oben geschrieben das mir der Tracloc Hebel verreckt ist. Mein Bike ist aus Ende 2009 Custom und ich bekomme einen neuen Hebel samt Einbau die Woche von Scott auf Kulanz. Das hat man selten im Support.


----------



## alter-sack (25. März 2013)

ravenride schrieb:


> alter-sack, auf deinen Fotos waren auch Sparks mit Lefty bestückt zu sehen. Daher meine Frage an dich: wie ist so das Fahrwerk/Kinematik mit dem DT-Swiss Nude Dämpfer?
> 
> Ich habe das Genius durch ein 2013 Spark 620 ersetzt! Allerdings kann mich der Nude 2 Dämpfer keinesfalls überzeugen! Ein erster Vergleich bei mir vor der Haustür mit einem 6 Jahre alten Cannondale Prophet SL (ebenfalls 12cm Federweg) fiel nicht positiv aus. Der Fox RP3 Dämpfer des Cannondales war noch nie im Service, ist ca. 8.000 km gelaufen, ist Modeljahr 2006 und fühlt sich sehr angenehm und stimmig an.
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich, dass sich das mit dem Nude 2 nach den nächsten 300 km noch ändert, wenn dieser mehr eingefahren ist!



Das Fahrwerk mit dem Nude-Dämpfer am "Lefty-Spark" kann ich leider nicht wirklich beurteilen, es ist das Bike meiner Frau und auf sie abgestimmt.
ich glaube überhaupt, dass man die Eigenschaften verschiedener Bikes, sei es nun ein Spark,  Genius oder Prophet nie auf den Dämpfer reduzieren sollte. Es sind alles ganz verschiedene Bikes mit verschiedenem Charakter. Wenn Du ein Genius durch ein Spark ersetzt, hast Du ganz etwas anderes und wenn Du es mit Deinem Cannondale vergleichst, sicher wieder ganz andere Eigenschaften. 
Vielleicht solltest Du einfach an der Abstimmung des Dämpfers etwas experimentieren.
Und Probefahren vor dem Kauf!


----------



## much175 (5. April 2013)

Ein Hallo an alle Leute, die noch ein "richtiges" Genius fahren (und kein SPARK LT) 

Ich hatte vor einer Weile SCOTT angeschrieben, wie es hinsichtlich der Garantie aussieht, wenn man eine Bohrung fÃ¼r eine RS Stealth SattelstÃ¼tze vornimmt. Hier die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

bezÃ¼glich Ihrer Anfrage  kÃ¶nnen wir Ihnen folgendes mitteilen.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich stimmen wir dem Vorhaben in Hinsicht der Garantie zu. 

Anbei ein Bild auf dem wir vermerkt haben welche Bohrpunkte wir empfehlen. (auch akzeptabel in Hinsicht auf die Garantie) 

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen

Ihr SCOTT â Team 









Viel SpaÃ beim Basteln. Ich werd mir demnÃ¤chst eine bestellen


----------



## Günni0808 (6. April 2013)

Kriegst du denn eine in 34,9mm, denn bei der Verwendung einer Reduzierhülse verfällt die Garantie (Sie englischsprachiger Teil der Bedienungsanleitung)?


----------



## matzescott (6. April 2013)

Ja bekommst. Meine kommt mitte April aber ich hab mir die Normale bestellt. Die Stealth geht bescheiden zum entlüften


----------



## flashselot (6. April 2013)

Hallo

hat jemand von euch Probleme mit dem Twinloc gehabt? Ich heut habe meinen 30er Genius aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt und siehe da, Twinloc lässt sich nicht mehr in der Lockout Stellung arretieren. Es klickt, aber sobald man den Finger los lässt, schaltet der sofort runter. Ich habe schon die Spannung bei den Zügen gelockert, bringt rein garnichts. Ist das Teil jetzt etwa kaputt?

Danke & Grüsse
Flash


----------



## dshamila (7. April 2013)

flashselot schrieb:


> ....hat jemand von euch Probleme mit dem Twinloc gehabt? Ich heut habe meinen 30er Genius aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt und siehe da, Twinloc lässt sich nicht mehr in der Lockout Stellung arretieren. Es klickt, aber sobald man den Finger los lässt, schaltet der sofort runter.
> Flash



Da die Arretierung im Twinloc ist, ist der Fehler dort zu suchen. Entweder das Teil steckt nur (Putzen & Schmieren) oder die Feder ist gebrochen oder die Arretierung ist abgenutzt (eher unwahrscheinlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (7. April 2013)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Kriegst du denn eine in 34,9mm, denn bei der Verwendung einer Reduzierhülse verfällt die Garantie (Sie englischsprachiger Teil der Bedienungsanleitung)?


Mein Händler nimmt Reduzierhülsen von Liteville. die sind extralang und da gibt es bei ihm auch keine Garantieprobleme. Ich vertrau auf ihn^^


----------



## flashselot (7. April 2013)

Habe den twinlock mal zerlegt, und siehe da - der Hacken zum lockout ist völlig abgenutzt. Hat jemand damit auch Erfahrungen gemacht oder hab ich einfach nur Pech? Das Bike ist grad mal 1 Jahr alt und ich musste bereits den Dämpfer tauschen und jetzt das hier...


----------



## sparkfan (7. April 2013)

@flashselot: hab so was noch nicht gesehen/gehört. Versuch's mit einem Kulanzantrag bei Scott über deinen Händler.


----------



## dshamila (8. April 2013)

flashselot schrieb:


> Habe den twinlock mal zerlegt, und siehe da - der Hacken zum lockout ist völlig abgenutzt. Hat jemand damit auch Erfahrungen gemacht oder hab ich einfach nur Pech? Das Bike ist grad mal 1 Jahr alt und ich musste bereits den Dämpfer tauschen und jetzt das hier...



Das ist eindeutig gebrochen und nicht abgenutzt (hätte mich auch gewundert). Das ist ein Materialfehler oder ein Einbaufehler und ist unter Garantie zu wechseln.


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. April 2013)

Hi!

Hatte es weiter oben schon geschrieben, das mir innen ein Haken abgebrochen ist! (Alter TracLoc Hebel) aus 2010) Habe auf Kulanz einen Twinlock bekommen.,. den originalen gäbe es nicht merh! Allerdings haben Sie für Einbau und Montage gleich 35,00 Öcken kassiert.  

Jetzt funzt es wieder.. sehr leichtgängig der neue Twinlock.


----------



## de-el (9. April 2013)

Hy Leute!
 Darf das sein,als ich eine Reinigung/Wartung an meinem Genius 60 gemacht habe
 fällt mir auf das eine  Unterlegscheibe/Lagerscheibe fehlt voll die  Frechheit hatte das bike   erst im Dezember beim Händler wegen Erstinspektion und Equalizer Services unw.
 Bin mal gepannt was der händler heuz mittag dazu meint.


----------



## Bananenbrot (15. April 2013)

@flashselot


> hat jemand von euch Probleme mit dem Twinloc gehabt? Ich heut habe meinen 30er Genius aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt und siehe da, Twinloc lässt sich nicht mehr in der Lockout Stellung arretieren. Es klickt, aber sobald man den Finger los lässt, schaltet der sofort runter.


ob gebrochen oder abgenutzt kann ich nicht sagen, aber du bist jedenfalls nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. mein Hebel war knapp 2 Jahre alt, ist auch immer wieder aus dem Lockout gesprungen. hatte auch zuerst die Seilzugspannung im Verdacht, aber damit ließ es sich nicht beheben und als mein Händler dann gesehen hat, dass der Hebel wie bei dir abgenutzt ist wurde das Teil sofort auf Garantie getauscht. Da dein Hebel sogar noch neuer ist sollte das also auch bei dir kein Problem sein.
Gruß


----------



## G.Heim (23. April 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich habe nun die Information bekommen das man im neuen Genius einen Workscomponents Winkelsteuersatz verbauen kann. Diesen gibt es mit -1,5° sowie als -2° Version. Es ist die Version mit oben EC44 und unten ZS55 (passend auch für Lapierre).
> ...


  Hallo @Ponch
hast du die Idee weiterverfolgt und diesen Steuersatz eventuell schon eingebaut?
Passt er?

Ich habe gerade einen Genius 900 Rahmen bestellt und will den Lenkwinkel auch etwas flacher machen.


----------



## Genius502010 (23. April 2013)

Bei meinem 2012'er LT braucht man auch nur noch den Finger auflegen und der Twinloc springt sofort aus der Arretierung.

Wie lange mag denn wohl die Reklamation dauern? 

Habe bald etwas Urlaub und würde da nur ungern aufs Bike verzichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (24. April 2013)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Hallo @Ponch
> hast du die Idee weiterverfolgt und diesen Steuersatz eventuell schon eingebaut?
> Passt er?
> 
> Ich habe gerade einen Genius 900 Rahmen bestellt und will den Lenkwinkel auch etwas flacher machen.



Nein, habe ich doch nicht. Der Einsatz des Workcomponents Steuersatz sollte aber problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## sessantanove (26. April 2013)

hat schon wer ein Genius mit XX1 umgebaut?


----------



## Azrael (2. Mai 2013)

@sessantanove
Jein, ich fahre 1x10fach mit nem 30er KB und 11-42er Eigenbaukassette. Also ähnlich dem XX1.


----------



## sessantanove (2. Mai 2013)

@Azrael Bist Du damit zufrieden? Bin mir eben am überlegen von 3x9 auf XX1 umzurüsten.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=17612


----------



## Azrael (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mein Genius sehr in Richtung Enduro getrimmt. Deswegen passt die Bandbreite des 1x10Fach sehr gut. Wenn die XX1 Technik in die günstigeren Gruppen gewandert ist, werde ich mir wohl eine solche holen.

Das ist aber unabhängig vom Genius. Ich bin vom Konzept begeistert.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (11. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand die Kurbelarmlänge des Genius 10 (2012). Ich habe den Rahmen erworben und will einen Custom-Aufbau wagen. Ich habe mir die Sram Turativ XX GXP Q 156 Kurbel ausgesucht (erscheint mir am sinnvollsten) und die gibt es in Abstufung (2-fach): 26-39, 28-42 und Kurbelarmlänge: 170,0mm, 175,0mm. Der Q-Faktor von 156 sollte ja passen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Mai 2013)

Fährt jemand zufällig ein G10 Mj. 2009 - 2012 mit 650b? 
Passt der Reifen da vernünftig rein und sind unterschiede zu 26 Zoll spürbar?? Bin gestern das erstemal ein 29ér Hardtail gefahren. 

Schlaglöcher, Wald und Schotterpisten sind definitv komfortabler und schnell zu fahren. Bisserl Anfahrschwäche wie beim Diesel im Vergleich zu 26Z... aber wenns rollt... dann ordentlich fix!?


----------



## sparkfan (11. Mai 2013)

gattler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Kurbelarmlänge des Genius 10 (2012).



175mm



gattler schrieb:


> Der Q-Faktor von 156 sollte ja passen. Was meint ihr?



Ich würde vorsichtshalber die Version mit dem Q-Faktor 166 nehmen. Zitat von der Homepage von r2-bike:


> Wir empfehlen jedoch den Kauf einer Kurbel mit 166 mm Q-Faktor. Moderne Rahmen weisen oftmals sehr breite Hinterbauten auf, die mit einer schmalen Kurbel kollidieren würden. Für Rahmen mit Hinterbauten, die im Bereich der Kurbel breiter als 105 mm sind ist die 156 mm Kurbel ungeeignet!



Später gehe ich noch schnell messen.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (11. Mai 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Später gehe ich noch schnell messen.




Danke - nachmessen wäre super. Ich frage auch bei Scott selbst mal an. Das Manual hat diese Werte leider nicht drin, oder ich habe sie nicht gefunden - http://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/support/manuals


----------



## sparkfan (11. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand zufällig ein G10 Mj. 2009 - 2012 mit 650b?



Wenn ich den Hinterbau betrachte, habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, dass 27.5" Räder überhaupt Platz haben.


----------



## sparkfan (11. Mai 2013)

Den genauen Wert habe ich jetzt nicht gemessen, der Hinterbau ist jedoch auf der Höhe der Pedale deutlich breiter als 110mm.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (11. Mai 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Den genauen Wert habe ich jetzt nicht gemessen, der Hinterbau ist jedoch auf der Höhe der Pedale deutlich breiter als 110mm.



Sprich also die XX GPX 175mm mit Q-Faktor 166 wäre die richtige? Nun noch zwischen 42-28 und 39-26 entscheiden. 42 sollte ja mehr für CC/Geradeausfahren gut sein und 26 beim aufsteigen/Trail/Gelände nützlicher als 28.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Mai 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hinterbau betrachte, habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, dass 27.5" Räder überhaupt Platz haben.



Ich kann es gerade nicht vernünftig checken/ messen weil mein Scott in Inspektion ist und die Laufräder bei DT Swiss rumeiern.


----------



## sparkfan (12. Mai 2013)

gattler schrieb:


> Sprich also die XX GPX 175mm mit Q-Faktor 166 wäre die richtige? Nun noch zwischen 42-28 und 39-26 entscheiden. 42 sollte ja mehr für CC/Geradeausfahren gut sein und 26 beim aufsteigen/Trail/Gelände nützlicher als 28.



Scott hat am Genius 10 2011 die X0 mit Q-Faktor 167.5 verbaut. Die XX mit Q-Faktor 166 sollte dann auch passen. Probiert habe ich es allerdings nicht. Mir hat der LK der XX nie gefallen. 28T ist mir zu viel. 26T könnte gehen, ich wollte jedoch keine Experimente machen. Damit ich problemlos ein kleines KB mit 22T oder 24T verwenden kann, bevorzuge ich Kurbel mit LK 104/64. Auf 42T könnte ich gut verzichten.


----------



## Sklaventreiber (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

damit auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder den Thread auflockern, möchte ich euch ein Bild von meinem Ge40 2011 zeigen und ein paar Infos posten: 

Folgende Veränderungen fanden statt:

- Schalthebel auf XT aufgewertet  
- Reverb verbaut, Reduzierhülse 150mm Eigenbau in Alu
- Hope Tech M4 Bloody Mary mit vo/hi je 203mm Scheiben
- 70 cm und 3cm höherer Lenker
- Kettenführung von Bionicon

Bisherige Probleme:

- rechter Gabelholm undicht (ca. 1500km) vermutlich durch Dreck, Kosten mußte ich selbst zahlen... 
- Stoßdämpfer Kolben steht weiter raus (ca. 1/3 weniger Federweg!, schlechtere Sitzposition da Bike hinten tiefer...)--> Musste ich übrigens auch selber zahlen da der Händler trotz dass ich im 12. Monat gekommen bin meinte, der Service sei so oder so fällig...  
- Kette bei 1700 gewechselt, jetzt bei ca. 3200 km Kettenblätter groß/ mitte sehen nicht mehr all zu gut aus... 
- Twinlock von Gabel und Dämpfer hingen zeitweise. Züge ausgetauscht. Seither gehts... 
- seit kurzen nun der 3. Hinterreifen (Nobby Nic) und immer noch der erste Vorderreifen... 

Gruß

Uli


----------



## mr.kay (13. Mai 2013)

Sieht Klasse aus dein Genius !!!!
Optisch: 1

BTW.
Sattelneigung - kannst du so fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (13. Mai 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand zufällig ein G10 Mj. 2009 - 2012 mit 650b?
> Passt der Reifen da vernünftig rein und sind unterschiede zu 26 Zoll spürbar?? Bin gestern das erstemal ein 29ér Hardtail gefahren.
> 
> Schlaglöcher, Wald und Schotterpisten sind definitv komfortabler und schnell zu fahren. Bisserl Anfahrschwäche wie beim Diesel im Vergleich zu 26Z... aber wenns rollt... dann ordentlich fix!?



Hey,
ich fahr vorne wie hinten den Fat Albert mit 2,4" auf 26"
Und hinten ist es so schon verdammt knapp^^ also mehr als 2bar darf ich nicht drauf geben, sonst fängt er an an der Kettenstrebe zu schleifen. Ich glaube kaum, dass du da auf was größeres gehen kannst...
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 229440 (13. Mai 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Scott hat am Genius 10 2011 die X0 mit Q-Faktor 167.5 verbaut. Die XX mit Q-Faktor 166 sollte dann auch passen. Probiert habe ich es allerdings nicht. Mir hat der LK der XX nie gefallen. 28T ist mir zu viel. 26T könnte gehen, ich wollte jedoch keine Experimente machen. Damit ich problemlos ein kleines KB mit 22T oder 24T verwenden kann, bevorzuge ich Kurbel mit LK 104/64. Auf 42T könnte ich gut verzichten.



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich will halt v.a. auch richtig, richtig schnell fahren, daher werde ich wohl das 42T verbauen (Ich hoffe das kann man mit dem Genius, also schnell fahren?). Was meinst Du mit "LK" der XX?


----------



## Sklaventreiber (14. Mai 2013)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus dein Genius !!!!
> Optisch: 1
> 
> BTW.
> Sattelneigung - kannst du so fahren?


 
Hi, und danke! 

Ja ich fahr den Sattel bislang so, ich probier aber immer noch etwas rum, Bergauf find ich den Sattel so gut, jedoch in der Ebene muß man sich mehr vom Lenker wegdrücken... 

Gruß

Uli


----------



## sparkfan (14. Mai 2013)

gattler schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "LK" der XX?



LK=Lochkreis. Die XX hat einen LK von 120mm für das grosse KB und einen LK von 80mm für das kleine KB.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (15. Mai 2013)

Danke @sparkfan. Andere Frage: Macht es Sinn und ist es möglich an ein Genius LT (2012, 26") eine 150mm Frontgabel zu montieren. Ich bekomme wie gesagt den Rahmen und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich als relativer MBT Neuling die vollen 180mm Federweg brauche. Gewicht würde man ja auch sparen, aber ob die Geometrie des Rades dann noch stimmt...


----------



## sparkfan (15. Mai 2013)

Mit einer 150mm Gabel passt die Geometrie des LT m.E. gar nicht mehr. Die Front ist dermassen tief, dass das Bike gar nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Ausser steil bergauf 
Ich bin ursprünglich davon ausgegangen, dass du das Genius 10 (ohne LT) meinst. Ich bin das Genius LT zwar noch nicht gefahren, aufgrund der Specs und der Erfahrungen anderer bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob das Genius LT wirklich das ist, was du suchst. Für meine Bedürfnisse (und meine Fahrtechnik  ) wäre es sicher nicht das passende Bike.


----------



## ziploader (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn du eine kürzere Gabel an den LT Rahmen montierst wird er Lenkkopfwinkel steiler. Das hat zur Folge, dass der Geradeauslauf leidet und das Bike nevös werden kann.
Besonders bei abgesenkter Gabel. Auch änderts sich die Sitzposition, da die Front tiefer ist. 
Alles kann, kein muss. 
Die org. Gabel hat ja auch eine Absenkung. 
Du solltest dir einfach überlegen, was du willst und ob das Sinn macht.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (15. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Einsichten. Dachte mir schon, dass das Rad dann zu tief hängt. Hätte ja sein können, das beide Rahmen die gleiche Geo teilen. Mir wäre dir nicht-long-travel Variante auch lieber und passender, aber mein Händler kommt wohl nur noch günstig an die LT Variante ran.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (19. Mai 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hinterbau betrachte, habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, dass 27.5" Räder überhaupt Platz haben.



Wenn 650B dann würd ich dir gleich das neue empfehlen  Das kann alles besser als das Alte ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi_K (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Genius Gemeinde,

habe bereits ein bisschen den Chat überflogen, finde aber leider nicht wirklich eine Lösung zu meinem Problem.

Kurz zu mir. Hab bisher ein Cube Stereo aus '09 gefahren, jedoch immer schon auf das Genius LT geschielt, weil es meiner Meinung nach ein interessantes Konzept  (großer Federweg bei leichtem Gewicht für technische, schnelle Trails bietet). War jedoch immer ausserhalb meines Budgets. 

Jetzt hab ich mir vor einer Woche doch eins vom Vorjahr für passables Geld geholt: Genius LT 30 in Größe M.

Zu meinem Problem:

Habe den Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, und bin Probe gefahren. Bei der kleinsten Kurve hat dann das Pedal den Boden gestriffen -> SAG reduziert auf 20% und Druck von 17 bar auf 22 bar erhöht -> immer noch das gleiche Problem. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Tretlager nur ca. 300mm vom Boden weg ist. Mit der 175er Kurbel drauf streife ich bei geringster Kurvenlage immer noch den Boden...

Ich habe gelesen, dass der Tretlagerabstand bei dem Modell in Größe M eig. 355mm sein sollte. Stimmt das, dann würde es das Problem erklären. Anbei noch ein Bild vom Dämpfer in unbelastetem Zustand. 

Vlt hätte jemand eine Idee, was hier nicht stimmt (vlt. dass der Dämpfer nicht komplett einfährt?!?) bzw. könnte jemand nachmessen, wie hoch das Tretlager denn ist.

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Mühen.

Gruß,

FabiK;


----------



## Scotty83 (24. Mai 2013)

Dämpfer sofort beim Händler reklamieren und der soll ihn zum Service schicken.Kolbenstange muss im unbelasteten Zustand komplett im Dämpfer verschwinden.


----------



## Genius502010 (24. Mai 2013)

poar! Heftig!!!
bei meinen Dämpfern waren es max. 5mm... Das sieht ja wirklich übel aus...


----------



## ravenride (24. Mai 2013)

Fabi_K schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Genius Gemeinde,
> 
> habe bereits ein bisschen den Chat überflogen, finde aber leider nicht wirklich eine Lösung zu meinem Problem.
> 
> ...



Das übliche equalizer problem, dass dt-swiss niemals in den griff bekommem wird. Zudem noch das absacken in den SAG. Der dämpfer macht viel ärger, ich wünsche dir alles gute. Genau aus dem grund habe ich mein genius abgestoßen!


----------



## Scotty83 (24. Mai 2013)

Mein Dämpfer arbeitet tadelos also bitte keine Pauschallisierungen!


----------



## Fabi_K (25. Mai 2013)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Dämpfer sofort beim Händler reklamieren und der soll ihn zum Service schicken.Kolbenstange muss im unbelasteten Zustand komplett im Dämpfer verschwinden.



Alles klar, danke für die Antworten. Hab ich mir jetzt eig. schon gedacht, dass es nur daran liegen kann. 

Naja, werd ich heut gleich mal zum Händler, den Dämpfer ausbauen und zu DT Swiss einschicken lassen. "Zum Glück" ist scheiß Wetter... wenn jetzt die Sonne lachen würde und ich kann nicht biken, wäre ich echt frustriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nythrax (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Scott Genius und der PullShock Dämpfer, 
Ich hätte auch eine Frage und wollte wissen ob von euch schon jemand die  gleiche Erfahrung gemacht hat. Ich hab mein Genius LT 20 nun seit 2  Wochen und wollte jetzt den Dämpfer noch mal richtig einstellen, hatte  ihn also nach Anleitung aufgepumpt und wollte dann den Rebound  einstellen. Nur beide roten Räder sind nach ca. 1/4 Drehung nun quasi "eingerastet", eins auf  8 und eins auf 6, ich weiß nicht ob sichs lösen lässt, mit fingergewalt nicht (bin sicher nicht der schwächste in den Fingern) aber ich wollte  keine Gewalt mit einer Zange oder so anwenden um nichts kaputt zu machen (der Dämpfer  funktioniert ansonsten einwandfrei).
Ist das auch schon mal jemandem passiert dass die 2 Räder für den Rebound "stecken" geblieben sind? Wenn ja wie hab ihr sie wieder gelöst?

Lg


----------



## ziploader (26. Mai 2013)

Warum postet du da zweimal ?
Dein anderes Post
btw. Habe dir dort geantwortet.


----------



## ravenride (26. Mai 2013)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer arbeitet tadelos also bitte keine Pauschallisierungen!



...o.k., dann sage mir bitte, wieviel SAG du in mm im tracktionsmodus und im fullmodus hast. Bei mir war sogut wie kein unterschied vorhanden. Damit hatte aber scott groß geworben, dass im tracktionsmodus beim uphill die geometrie steiler wird. In der praxis war der sitzwinkel flach, wie fast im fullmodus. Das ist bittere wahrheit, sorry, kein bashing!


----------



## trail-biker (31. Mai 2013)

ravenride schrieb:


> ...o.k., dann sage mir bitte, wieviel SAG du in mm im tracktionsmodus und im fullmodus hast. Bei mir war sogut wie kein unterschied vorhanden. Damit hatte aber scott groß geworben, dass im tracktionsmodus beim uphill die geometrie steiler wird. In der praxis war der sitzwinkel flach, wie fast im fullmodus. Das ist bittere wahrheit, sorry, kein bashing!


 

Hallo fahre ein Genius 50 aus 2009 und hatte den Dämpfer bis jetzt 1Mal zum Service.

Der SAG in beiden Modi weicht nicht sehr viel voneinander ab(bei mir ca.7mm) allerdings muss man den Dämpfer schon genau auf sein Gewicht Abstimmen.Bei mir machts schon einen Unterschied mit und ohne Tourenrucksack,fahre Vollbepackt 1Bar mehr als ohne Gepäck.
ich finde schon das man bergauf schon einen Unterschied der beiden Modi merkt


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Juni 2013)

Hi

Fahre den Equalizer 2 seit 2010. War noch nie beim Service!
Wiege ohne alles 84Kg mit GEpäck um die 87! 

Wie sollte denn jetzt die Empfehlung sein?? Wenn ich den auf mein Gewicht einstelel bzw. etwas höher ist er zu hart! Bzw. Federt kaum.

Fahre ihn sogar 1 -2 bar niedriger wie angegebn und habe das Gefühl das er nach 20 - 30km "verhärtet" und kaum noch dämpft. 

meint ihr der ist defekt?? 

Musste aber gerad erst 3 Wochen aufs Bike verzichten wegen Laufrad Tausch/ defekt. Mag den Dämpfer nicht wegschicken.... ;/


----------



## ziploader (1. Juni 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> habe das Gefühl das er nach 20 - 30km "verhärtet" und kaum noch dämpft.
> 
> meint ihr der ist defekt??



Sicher, dass das nach 20-30km und nicht bei einer Abfahrt passiert ?
Dann hast du wahrscheinlich die Zugstufe zu weit geschlossn.
Und wenn du eh drei Wochen auf das Rad verzichtet hast, hättest du  den Dämpfer pauschal mal einschicken sollen, wenn er seit 2010 nicht gewartet wurde.


----------



## ravenride (2. Juni 2013)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Fahre den Equalizer 2 seit 2010. War noch nie beim Service!
> Wiege ohne alles 84Kg mit GEpäck um die 87!
> ...



Hatte auch einen 2010 Equalizer, nach 4 MTB touren schaute die kolbenstange bereits 8mm im ruhezustand heraus.

Ich denke schon, dass dein dämpfer einen service braucht bzw. defekt ist. Eine ferndiagnose ist wie immer leider nicht möglich, da musst du den händler konsultieren. Verhärten darf dein dämpfer überhaupt nie! Denke aber, dass dein dämpfer je länger du fährst, immer tiefer in den SAG absackt  somit sind nur wenig cm federweg vorhanden. Lass von einer zweiten person den SAG genau nachmessen, nach 30 sekunden und 5 minuten und dass einmal in traktionsmodus und fullmodus.

Bei 15 cm federweg musst du normalerweise auf dem trail schweben, wenn alles so funktioniert wie es sollte!!! Dieser dämpfer benötigt eben einen erfahrenen biker, dass ist eben kein fox dämpfer! Ich selbst benötigte ebenfalls einige monate. Letztendlich habe ich das genius gegen ein spark eingetauscht und somit ist der ärger mit dem equalizer endlich vorbei.


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Juni 2013)

@ Zipl. 

Nein, Hat nichts mit Zugstufe zu tun.. der Dämpfer verhärtet. 
Bei beiden Rebounds auf - dann gehts ein bisserl aber auch nicht lange. 

Der Dämpfer muss weg. (Service)

Und das mt dem aufs Bike warten hat den HIntergrund das es hieß die Räder kommen 1 WOche und nicht 4 Wochen weg (Versand / Werkstattfehler). Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mich darum auch gleich gekümmert. 


@ raven

Bei 15 cm federweg musst du normalerweise auf dem trail schweben, wenn alles so funktioniert wie es sollte!!! Dieser dämpfer benötigt eben einen erfahrenen biker, dass ist eben kein fox dämpfer! Ich selbst benötigte ebenfalls einige monate. Letztendlich habe ich das genius gegen ein spark eingetauscht und somit ist der ärger mit dem equalizer endlich vorbei.[/quote]


Hi! Ja Danke, da werde ich wohl auch nicht drumherum kommen. 

Zu Deiner Entscheidung: Spark / Genius sind ja unterschiedliche Welten. 
Mal abgesehen vom Federweg... das eine Race, das andere All Mountain orientiert. Kommt halt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. 

Noch dazu gefällt mir beim Genius eher die Optik / Rahmengeometrie. Nachteil Dämpfer liegt immer im Dreck. Einen Tod, wird man wohl immer sterben !? 

Muss aber mit dem Dämpfer wegschicken noch warten bis nach unserem Urlaub. Solange.. fahre ich halt ein Genius "Hardtail"!


----------



## ziploader (10. Juni 2013)

Möchte hier noch ein (unbeliebtes?) Crossposting machen: 

650B auf Scott Genius 20 möglich ?

Eigentlich gehört die Frage in beide Bereiche..


----------



## sparkfan (10. Juni 2013)

26" Räder mit 2.4" Reifen haben hinten nicht mehr viel Luft. M.E. passen 650B Räder/Reifen hinten definitiv nicht rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn du ein gescheides 650 B willst dann kauf das neue Genius.


----------



## ziploader (12. Juni 2013)

Hätte ja ein gescheites 650B im Auge.


----------



## Bernstein84 (12. Juni 2013)

650b an der Front würde auch schon reichen und je nach Gabel gehen.


----------



## Vincy (12. Juni 2013)

Aber die wenigsten 26" Gabeln erlauben das. Das Machbare ist aber auch noch vom jeweiligen Reifenprofil abhängig. Alles Andere ist da nur Pfusch und Murks!


----------



## sparkfan (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe bei meinem Genius 10 das (Shimano) Innenlager ausgebaut, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder eingebaut. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass die Kette am Halteblech des Umwerfers schleift, wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen KB und hinten auf den Ritzeln 1-3 fahre. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Innenlager ohne Spacer montiert war. Wenn ich die Doku von Shimano richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte rechts noch ein 2.5mm Spacer verbaut werden.
Habt ihr am Genius rechts noch einen Spacer oder nicht?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Günni0808 (17. Juni 2013)

Welches Genius? Bei meinem Genius 40 aus 2009 war es original auch vergessen worden :-/.


----------



## brother-23 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hab ja schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben. Nun ist es soweit, meine Dämpferbuchsen haben spürbares Spiel bekommen.
Nach Suche im Netz kann man diese nur über den Scott-Händler beschaffen, oder habt Ihr eine andere Quelle?
Bei meiner Suche bin ich über einen Thread in einem anderen Forum gestolpert, in dem es um das alte Genius ging. Dort wurde über selbstgefertigte Kunstoffbuchsen gesprochen, sogar über einen Händler welcher die Dinger selbst dreht.
http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12533

Kann jemand die Haltbarkeit von Kunstoff (20.000km?) bestätigen? Das wäre ja ein richtiges Aftermarket Geschäft...


----------



## Günni0808 (18. Juni 2013)

Bei dem alten Genius sind die jedoch deutlich filigraner und daher befürchte ich, dass die Haltbarkeit deutlich geringer ist. Wenn du dir dein Dämpfer bei der Arbeit anschaust, wirst du auch feststellen, dass er sich ein wenig eindreht. Diese Kraft werden Kunststoffbuchsen nich aushalten.


----------



## sparkfan (18. Juni 2013)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Welches Genius? Bei meinem Genius 40 aus 2009 war es original auch vergessen worden :-/.



Genius 10 Modelljahr 2011. Bzgl. Geometrie hat sich meines Wissens nicht viel geändert. Hast du den Spacer nachträglich eingebaut bzw. hast du einen Vergleich vorher/nachher? Ich muss zuerst einen Spacer besorgen. Mangels Zeit wird das noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (18. Juni 2013)

Hab den Spacer nachträglich vom Freundlichen einbauen lassen. Hat man recht einfach gemerkt, da es auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt an der kleinen Kettenabsprungsicherung geschliffen hat.


----------



## sparkfan (30. Juni 2013)

Heute konnte ich endlich den Spacer einbauen. Jetzt läuft alles wieder wie geschmiert. Keine Ahnung, wie ich den Spacer bei letzten Aus-/Einbau des Tretlagers verlieren konnte. Denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das ganze fast 2 Jahre ohne Spacer so problemlos gelaufen ist 
Das einzige, was noch Kopfschmerzen und Schwindsucht (im Portemonnaie  ) hervorrufen könnte, ist der latente Wunsch nach 2x10 oder sogar 1x11.


----------



## Günni0808 (1. Juli 2013)

@sparkfan

das kenn ich. Bei meinem Neuen würde ich mir auch 2 x 10 wünschen.


----------



## godsey (15. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ich habe ein Genius 40 von 2009 und würde gerne den serienmäßigen SLX Umwerfer durch einen SRAM X0 ersetzen. Das scheint nicht ganz so einfach zu sein, wie ich gehofft hatte. Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass es ein Low Direct Mount Umwerfer sein könnte. Allerdings gibts da wohl auch wieder verschiedene Standards . Gefunden habe ich S1-S3. In Frage käme auch noch ein E-Type ohne Blech. Weiß jemand was verbaut ist? Im voraus vielen Dank!

Gruß, Godsey


----------



## mr.kay (15. Juli 2013)

Müsste e-Type sein! 
Habe meinen Umwerfer auch von slx auf xtr gewechselt, da der Slx Umwerfer öfter mal leicht geschliffen hatte. 
Der xtr baut ein wenig breiter....


----------



## godsey (15. Juli 2013)

mr.kay schrieb:


> Müsste e-Type sein!
> Habe meinen Umwerfer auch von slx auf xtr gewechselt, da der Slx Umwerfer öfter mal leicht geschliffen hatte.
> Der xtr baut ein wenig breiter....



Ok, das hilft schon mal ein bisschen  Dann musstest du wahrscheinlich das an den Umwerfer montierte Blech zur Tretlagermontage einfach weglassen?

Ich hab mir allerdings ein bisschen in den Kopf gesetzt, eine komplette X0-Gruppe zu montieren. Ob es von Sram einen passenden Umwerfer gibt, weißt du nicht zufällig? So einen E-Type Umwerfer habe ich von denen bis jetzt nicht gefunden.

PS: Mein SLX funktioniert wunderbar, die ganze Sache ist mit rationalen Argumenten eh nicht zu rechtfertigen. Überzeugungsarbeit in Richtung XTR-Umwerfer ist also sinnlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (15. Juli 2013)

@godsey: du brauchst einen SRAM Direct Mount S3 Bottom (oder Down) Pull. Steht mindestens so im Handbuch 

Oder ein Shimano E-Type bei dem man das Halteblech weglässt


----------



## godsey (15. Juli 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @godsey: du brauchst einen SRAM Direct Mount S3 Bottom (oder Down) Pull. Steht mindestens so im Handbuch
> 
> Oder ein Shimano E-Type bei dem man das Halteblech weglässt



Danke für die Info! Ich mache mich mal auf die Suche, bin aber mittlerweile skeptisch, ob der gewünschte X0 Umwerfer in S3  für 3 fach überhaupt je produziert wurde. Na ja, vielleicht ringe ich mich ja doch noch zu einem XTR durch...

Edit: hab was gefunden
http://www.bikediscount.de/SRAM-X0-Umwerfer-3x10-Direct-Mount-S3
Allerdings scheinen alle Sram Umwerfer für 10fach angeboten zu werden. Leider hab ich noch 9-fach... Spielt das denn überhaupt eine Rolle? Denkbare Komplikationen wären für mich, daß die Leitbleche bei 10 fach einen engeren Durchlass haben könnten oder die Kettenblätter in geringerem Abstand montiert sind. Dann würde eventuell der Weg des 10-Fach Umwerfers nicht reichen um eine 9-fach Kurbel zu schalten. Ist das was dran, oder kann ich den 10-fach Umwerfer bedenkenlos kaufen?


----------



## sparkfan (15. Juli 2013)

godsey schrieb:


> Ich mache mich mal auf die Suche, bin aber mittlerweile skeptisch, ob der gewünschte X0 Umwerfer in S3  für 3 fach überhaupt je produziert wurde.



Der wurde bestimmt produziert. Einfach Google anwerfen und du findest mindestens 3 Online Shops, die den Umwerfer anbieten und ihn laut Eigenangaben auch an Lager bzw. kurzfristig lieferbar haben.


----------



## godsey (15. Juli 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Der wurde bestimmt produziert. Einfach Google anwerfen und du findest mindestens 3 Online Shops, die den Umwerfer anbieten und ihn laut Eigenangaben auch an Lager bzw. kurzfristig lieferbar haben.


Meinst du ein 10-fach Umwerfer geht mit meinem 9-fach Antrieb?


----------



## sparkfan (15. Juli 2013)

godsey schrieb:


> Meinst du ein 10-fach Umwerfer geht mit meinem 9-fach Antrieb?


 
Axo! 3x9 wurde bestimmt auch hergestellt. Es ist nur zu lange her 
Im Ernst. Nimm den 10-fach Umwerfer und eine 10-fach Kette. Mit der 9-fach Kette klappt es bestimmt auch, u.U. sind aber nicht alle Kombinationen schleiffrei zu bekommen.

Meine Überlegung/Argumentation ist folgende: sowohl die 9- als auch die 10-fach Kassette sind gleich breit. Die 9-fach und die 10-fach Kurbeln sind identisch. Bis auf die unterschiedliche Anzahl Zähne bei Shimano (22-44 vs. 24-42). Die 10-fach Kette ist nur aussen etwas schmaler als die 9-fach Kette. Entsprechend ist der Umwerfer minimal anders geformt.

Wg. der unterschiedlichen Anzahl Zähne (44 vs 42) ist der Shimano 10-fach Umwerfer etwas niedriger. Wg. Direct Mount kannst du ihn auch nicht höher montieren. Darum kannst du mit 22-44 Kettenblättern (wie bei SRAM 10-fach oder Shimano 9-fach) den Shimano 10-fach Umwerfer gar nicht montieren! Du kannst praktisch nur den 10-fach SRAM Umwerfer nehmen. Allenfalls mit einer 10-fach Kette.


----------



## godsey (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Weltklasse, diese Antwort beleuchtet wirklich alle denkbaren Aspekte. Besser kann man es wohl nicht machen. Vielen Dank!

Dann mache ich mich noch mal auf die Suche nach einem Ladenhüter für 9-fach und falls ich nicht fündig werde, wirds der gepostete 10-fach Umwerfer mit der 10-fach Kette.

Super Forum mit kompetenten Usern, so soll das sein!

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die X0-Trigger mit den roten Hebeln und eine Truvativ Noir Kurbel mit den rotem Aufdruck, dann habe ich fertig  Irgendwie bin ich wohl 3 Jahre zu spät mit meiner Suche...

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Vincy (24. Juli 2013)

*Scott Genius 650B Special Edition*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scott-Genius-650B-Special-Edition-/221258596788?#ht_814wt_1235

Der gesamte Verkaufserlös wird an die Hilfsorganisation World Bicycle Relief (www.worldbicyclerelief.com) gespendet.


----------



## Ivan123 (25. Juli 2013)

Mit der Lackierung einmal durch den Irak rüber in den Iran........


----------



## StullY (25. Juli 2013)

:d


----------



## Wie-Brake (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Lockout an meinem Genius 2011 mit Equalizer II. 
Hat abgesehen von "Service machen" noch jemand eine Idee ? ;-)
Danke.

Symptom:
TwinLock-Hebel arretiert im Lockout-Modus (also OK).
Dämpfer geht in den SAG wie beim Traction-Mode und blockiert auch dann. D.h. die Stange kommt aber schon ein gutes Stück aus dem Dämpfer.

Gecheckt:
Druck laut Anleitung ~95 kg
positiv: 22 negativ: 15.5

Zugspannung vom Twinlock-Hebel ist auch OK.
Der Zylinder mit der Klemmung verschwindet komplett.
( wie hier beschrieben: http://im-genius.blogspot.de/2010/09/twinlock-hebel-und-equalizer-2-setup.html )

Soweit ich die Funktionweise verstanden haben, fehlt wohl Öl oder eine der beiden Dichtungen tut es nicht richtig ? 
(http://im-genius.blogspot.de/2010/10/scott-equalizer-2-funktion-und.html)

Wie gesagt, nachdem der Dämpfer im SAG ist, blockiert er auch.

Danke für Ideen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (3. August 2013)

Wie-Brake schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit dem Lockout an meinem Genius 2011 mit Equalizer II.
> Hat abgesehen von "Service machen" noch jemand eine Idee ? ;-)
> ...




Hallo, du hast dir die frage bereits selbst beantwortet. Die luftkammern dichten nicht korrekt ab und die kolbenstange fÃ¤hrt heraus. Der biker sitzt zu weit unten und hat weniger federweg und unzureichenden vortrieb. 

Leider kann man das nicht beheben bzw. dt-swiss kann scheinbar keine dÃ¤mpfer bauen, egal es funktioniert einfach nicht. NÃ¤chstes jahr verbaut scott fox dÃ¤mpfer, endlich, den ruf haben sie sich mit dt so oder so ruiniert.

Was kannst du tun:
reparatur funktioniert nicht, passiert immer wieder
fox dÃ¤mpfer einbauen, geht leider nicht
genius verkaufen, ist das beste, (2014 modell mit foxdÃ¤mpfung kaufen)
dt-swiss besitzt keine besonders gute dÃ¤mpfung
oder, weiterhin Ã¤rgern mit dem eqaulizer

SpezialdÃ¤mpferkonstruktionen sind teuer, leider alternativlos. 2001-2005 gab es von cannondale schon einmal ein jekyll mit speziellen dÃ¤mpfer, da gab es ebenfalls keine alternative. Ebenfalls das aktuelle jekyll besitzt so ein Ã¤hnliches system wie das alte genius. Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde so etwas wegen der fehlender alternative nie wieder kaufen.

Mein spark 620 (2013) ist ein sehr gutes bike, leider federt der dt-swiss dÃ¤mpfer ebenfalls ca. 30% weniger wie angegeben bei 10mm SAG. Die progression tritt zu frÃ¼h ein. GegenÃ¼ber genius bis 2012 modell wird man dafÃ¼r durch extremen vortrieb und super sitzposition (74Â° sitztrohrwinkel) entschÃ¤digt. Mit einem fox dÃ¤mpfer wÃ¤re es sicher ein traumbike â mit dem straffen dt-swiss dÃ¤mpfer nur eine rennmaschine.


----------



## mossoma (11. September 2013)

Ein Servus aus Österreich,

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welche Lager ich für die Dämpferaufnahme benötige. Unten und oben beide leicht ausgeschlagen.
Eventuell mit Bezugsquelle.

Scott Genius 20 aus 2012

Tom


----------



## sparkfan (11. September 2013)

Du findest die Lager und die Buchsen u.a. im Online Shop von DT Swiss: http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=160


----------



## mossoma (11. September 2013)

Ich Danke dir.

Beides tauschen nehme ich an.

Tom


----------



## Vincy (11. September 2013)

Die Buchsen (14mm x d6mm) schlagen da sehr schnell aus. Der obere Bolzen ist auch etwas zu kurz und nicht mit Loctite gesichert.
Angaben zu den Maßen findest auch im Genius Handbuch http://assets.scott-sports.com.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/12bike/2012_E_genius_de.pdf


----------



## mossoma (12. September 2013)

Danke euch.

Tom


----------



## McBaine (18. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin seit zwei Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Scott Genius 720 (2013). 

Da sich mein Hinterreifen demnächst zu einem Slick verwandelt, brauch ich eure Hilfe. Die Verfügbarkeit an 27.5" Reifen ist ja leider momentan noch recht bescheiden. Daher würde ich vermutlich zu einem Hans Dampf greifen und nun zu meiner Frage:

Muss ich mich wirklich ans Handbuch halten und kann maximal 2.25"/57mm breite Reifen montieren oder passen die Schwalbe Reifen auch in 2.35" Breite?

Leider finde ich im Netz zur Felge "Syncros TR 2.5" überhaupt keine Informationen :-(


----------



## Vincy (18. September 2013)

Die Felgenmaße müßten da irgendwo auf den Felgenaufkleber stehn (zB 584x19,5). Die Breite ist da die Maulweite. 
Die Syncoss Teile (LRS) sind zumeist von DT Swiss, nur halt mit Syncoss Label.

Der Hans Dampf hat ein grobstolligeres Profil, daher auch an den Außenstollen etwas breiter.
Grober Dreck und Steine können dann Spuren am Rahmen hinterlassen!
Daher auch die Reifengrößeneinschränkung seitens Scott.


----------



## McBaine (18. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Felgenmaße müßten da irgendwo auf den Felgenaufkleber stehn (zB 584x19,5). Die Breite ist da die Maulweite.
> Die Syncoss Teile (LRS) sind zumeist von DT Swiss, nur halt mit Syncoss Label.
> 
> Der Hans Dampf hat ein grobstolligeres Profil, daher auch an den Außenstollen etwas breiter.
> ...



Danke Vincy

Ich hab das Kleingedruckte entdeckt  Die Felge ist mit 584x19 angeschrieben. Dann macht das also schon Sinn mit den 2.25ern, nur seltsam ist die Breite beim neuen LT mit 2.4 angegeben oder sind da die Abstände effektiv grösser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. September 2013)

Das ist ein anderes Bike und der Hinterbau mit Sicherheit etwas breiter, da es mehr auf Enduro getrimmt ist.
Wenn bei dir noch genügend Freiraum ist, kannst da auch einen 2,35 mit verwenden. Evtl einen 2,4 Nobby Nic nehmen, da die Stollen dort Außen nicht so breit sind.


----------



## McBaine (24. September 2013)

Ich hab versuchsweise einen Hans Dampf TrailStar in 27.5x2.35 provisorisch aufs Hinterrad aufgezogen. Der Rahmenfreiraum ist nur unwesentlich kleiner wie beim 2.25 Nobby Nic. Sobald also die beiden Nobby Nics abgefahren sind, kommt hinten ein Hans Dampf Pace Star in 2.35 drauf 

Zusammengefasst: Im Handbuch gilt für das 2013 Genius eine max. Reifenbreite von 57mm/2.25" -> Der HansDampf in 27.5x2.35 passt mit genügend Freiraum drauf


----------



## Tingltanglbob (24. September 2013)

Ich fahr den Hans Dampf 2,35 seit Monaten auf den Genius 730 ohne irgendein Problem


----------



## Stadtflitzer (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Scott-KennerInnen

Mit dem *Scott DT Equalizer* habe ich ein Problem: löse ich den Twin-Lock-Hebel aus der LockOut-Position fährt die *Klemmung* (silberner Zylinder) nicht aus seinem Versteck, er *bleibt ganz unten* (Traction-Mode). 
Auch für die Full-Travel-Einstellung geschieht hier nichts, das Bike fährt sich wie ein Hardtail. Ich habe auch keinen SAG.
Hüpfe ich energisch auf dem Bike rum löst sich das Problem dann, allerdings empfinde ich den Dämpfer als sehr hart.
Den Luftdruck ist seit ich das Bike habe (ca. 3 Jahre) immer etwa gleich eingestellt, mit gutem Ergebnis (Einstellung gemäss Handbuch für 70kg); habe den Druck angepasst für 65kg, allerdings ohne Änderung.

Beim Lösen des Twin-Lock-Hebels konnte man vorher deutlich spüren, dass Zug auf dem Kabel ist, das ist jetzt nicht mehr der Fall: von der mittleren Position (Traction-Mode) zum Full-Travel-Mode muss ich den Twin-Lock-Hebel fast manuell runter ziehen. Danach liegt das Kabel wohl schlaff in der Kabelhülle, aber der Zylinder fährt nicht hoch. Ich habe noch nicht begriffen, woher der Druck auf den Klemmzylinder kommt (der scheint ja bei mir zu schwach / nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein).

Ziehe ich den Zylinder mit der Zange hoch (Full-Travel-Mode) kann ich ihn dann wie gewohnt umschalten in Traction-Mode, gemäss dieser Anleitung verschwindet dabei die Klemmung zu 50% (Traction-Mode) und vollständig im LockOut-Mode, was darauf hindeutet, dass die Spannung am Zug stimmt, oder?
- > http://im-genius.blogspot.ch/2010/09/twinlock-hebel-und-equalizer-2-setup.html

Ich danke für eure Hilfe
Thomas


----------



## sparkfan (6. Oktober 2013)

Was die Ursache ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich befürchte, da kann nur DT Swiss helfen. Da du dafür den Dämpfer eh ausbauen musst, würde ich (!) zuerst nur den Zug am Dämpfer lösen. Dann kannst du sehen, ob der Zylinder/Hebel/WasAuchImmer für die Mode-Umstellung am Dämpfer von selber wieder in den Full Travel Mode "springt". Allenfalls leicht mit der Hand nachhelfen. Wenn nicht, dann liegt es eindeutig am Dämpfer und nicht am Hebel oder Zug. Wenn es am Dämpfer liegt, dann hast du fast keine andere Wahl, als den Dämpfer zu DT Swiss zu schicken. Die Adresse findest auf der Homepage von DT Swiss. Wenn nicht gerade Ferien sind, dann sind die Jungs ziemlich flott. Vorausgesetzt die Fehlerbeschreibung ist unmissverständlich 
Versuch dort anzurufen. Vllt ist das Problem bekannt und es wird sowieso im Rahmen eines Services behoben, wenn's an einer Dichtung o.ä. liegt.


----------



## Stadtflitzer (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe den Zug gelöst. Die Seizugklemmung ist dabei nicht von selber hoch gekommen, ich habe nachhelfen müssen. Mir ist nicht klar: wie wird diese Klemmung normalerweise hochgeschoben? Ist das irgendwo eine Feder oder mit Luftdruck?
Den Zug habe ich gewechselt, scheint nicht daran zu liegen, dann nach Wiedereinbau des Dämpfers bleibt das Problem bestehen.

Falls keine anderen Vorschläge kommen werde ich mich an DT wenden. 

Danke Sparkfan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter-sack (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde zuerst mal den Seilzug wechseln. Der sieht für mich zerdröselt aus. Vielleicht klemmt da was. Endkappe statt dem Ausgefransten!


----------



## Stadtflitzer (6. Oktober 2013)

Den Seilzug habe ich gewechselt. Das Problem bleibt aber bestehen.

Die Endkappe hatte ich entfernt, damit ich mit der Zange besser am Kabel ziehen konnte (was schlussendlich nicht nötig war, da es sehr wenig Kraft braucht um die Klemmung noch zu bringen).


----------



## matzescott (6. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem hatte ich des Problem auch eine Zeit lang. Ich hab den Deckel entfernt und mit Luftmassenmesser Reiniger eingesprüht und gereinigt. Geht besser als mit Bremsenreiniger da der rückstandsfrei ist. Ist zwar nicht ganz weg aber funktioniert wenigstens besser. Der Dämpfer kommt eh im Winter wieder zum Service danach geht's wieder.


----------



## JanAcc (7. Oktober 2013)

matzescott schrieb:


> [...] Der Dämpfer kommt eh im Winter wieder zum Service danach geht's wieder.



Hast Du Erfahrungswerte wieviel Dich der Service kostet? (sofern der Dämpfer keine gröberen Macken hat)
Schickst Du den Dämpfer direkt an DT Swiss oder bringst Du das komplette Bike zu Deinem Händler und lässt ihn das erledigen?

Grüße
Janacc


----------



## matzescott (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab den Dämpfer immer ausgebaut zum Händler. Zum Preis kann ich nix sagen, die letzten 2 mal gab ich den Service auf kulanz bekommen weil jedes mal der Dämpferkolben über nen Zentimeter rausgeschaut hat.


----------



## Stadtflitzer (10. Oktober 2013)

Der Kontakt mit DT Swiss war freundlich und die Arbeit wurde schnell erledigt (2 Arbeitstage). 
Gekostet hat der vollständige Dämpferservice CHF 120.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand ne Deutsche Service Adresse zum direkten hinschicken?


----------



## Stadtflitzer (11. Oktober 2013)

Guck doch mal hier: http://www.dtswiss.com/Support-de/Service-Center-de?cat=Deutschland
Meine Email wurde abends 18h noch gelesen und bearbeitet.


----------



## Roedler (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, gibt es einen speziell zugeschnittenen Steinschlagschutz/Rahmenschutz für das Genius 900er/700er Reihe?

Dort sind ja am Unterrohr die Befestigungen für Seilzüge und erschweren so das Aufbringen einer üblichen Folie die mit Ausschnitten versehen werden müsste...wird ja eine Fummelei...


----------



## McBaine (21. November 2013)

Ich habe mein Bike mit einer Schutzfolie darauf gekauft. So wie es aussieht sind die Ausspahrungen bei den Kabelhaltern selber ausgeschnitten worden, weshalb ich vermute, dass es keine vorgeschnittene Folie gibt. Ich habe auch in der Anleitung dazu kein Zubehör gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (21. November 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe nun so eine Schutzfolie selber zugeschnitten und aufgebracht. Nach dem 5 Versuch war es dann so exakt, dass es mir zusagte.

Für die Alu 730-740er gibt es ein Carbonschutz, für die 700-720 gibt es nichts!


----------



## norranz (21. November 2013)

Hey Leute, ich habe dieses Jahr bemerkt, dass im Grunde alle Lager an meinem Genius '09 hin sind. Das Bike hat nun etwas mehr als drei Jahre und 8000 km runter. Incl. einiger Sprünge und drops.

Nun, die Lager selbst bekomme ich recht günstig im Zubehör, da habe ich mich schon schlau gemacht. Was das wechseln selbst angeht, bin ich mir noch unsicher. Ich habe bereits vorsichtig versucht die Lager im Hauptrahmen heraus zuschlagen. Ohne Erfolg. Die Lager bewegen sich kein Stück. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich am besten an die Sache heran gehe? Und das möglichst ohne teures Spezialwerkzeug.

Oder soll ich doch lieber die 40 - 50  investieren und den Wechsel bei Fachhändler machen lassen?! 

Mfg Sascha


----------



## dd78 (23. November 2013)

hallo Sascha,

habe grad gestern die Lager im Hauptrahmen getauscht, bist du dir sicher das du die Lager im Zubehör bekommst? Original sind da verstärkte 6900-VRS Lager drinnen, die sind so gut wie nirgends zu bekommen, im Zubehör bekommst du höchstens 6900-2RS. die VRS haben 15 Kugeln und keinen Käfig, die normalen Lager haben 10 Kugeln (glaube ich) mit Käfig.

Die Lager meines Genius liefen schon richtig rau, würde da nur die verstärkten einbauen.

hab meine hier bestellt http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p2475_Rillenkugellager-61900-2RS-MAX.html

61900 und 6900 sind gleich, habe die 61900 bestellt auf den Lagern steht aber 6900-VRS

die anderen Lager am Hinterbau sollten 63800 sein (ohne Gewähr, habe nur die 2 Lager vom Hauptrahmen getauscht) auch hier hat der Shop die verstärkten Lager aber da solltest du vorher nachmessen, 63800 ist 10x19x7.

Die Lager musst du schon mit schmackes rausschlagen die gehen recht schwer raus (hier kannst du zB. eine M10 Schraube durch das erste Lager stecken, dann eine M10 Mutter aufschrauben und dann rausschlagen, so kann das Lager nicht verkanten), einpressen mit einer langen M10 Schraube (Lagersitz vorher reinigen, evtl. mit feinem Schleifpapier), das alte Lager als "Beilagscheibe" verwenden so das das neue Lager am äusseren Ring eingepresst wird sonst ist es gleich wieder kaputt.

hoffe das war verständlich? kann sonst Fotos machen.


----------



## norranz (23. November 2013)

Hey DD,

du hast schon recht, dass ich nicht 1 zu 1 die Original Lager bestellt habe, sondern SKF Lager mit identischen Maßen.

Hab die folgenden bestellt: 61800-2z und 61900-2RS1. Da ich die sehr günstig bekomme und mein Einsatzbereich mit dem Genius dank neuem Freeride Bike von AM / Enduro eher in Richtung Tour verändern werde, hoffe ich damit recht lange klar zukommen.

Der Tipp mit der M10 Schraube war genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Gerade das Problem verkanten und Beschädigung des Lagersitzes wollte ich vermeiden. Das Einpressen sehe ich erstmal als unkritisch an. Ich werde mir passende U-Scheiben drehen lassen.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn der Baumarkt meines vertrauens wieder geöffnet hat, werde ich das mit den M10 Schrauben mal testen. Danke!

Mfg Sascha


----------



## dd78 (23. November 2013)

hallo, da brauchst du dir nichts drehen lassen (zumindest nicht für die 2 Hauptlager) du brauchst nur ne lange M10 Schraube ca. 70-80mm und 2-3 Beilagscheiben, hab M10 und M16 genommen die sich auf der anderen Seite wo du das Lager grad nicht einpresst am Rahmen abstützen, zum Schutz des Rahmens noch ne Gummischeibe. Hab mal ein Foto gemacht.

2z Lager würd ich aber nicht nehmen, diese sind nur bedingt geschützt gegen Staub und Wasser. Meine originalen VRS Lager waren schon sowas von verdreckt im inneren obwohl die Dichtscheiben des Lagers keine offensichtliche Beschädigung hatten!


----------



## norranz (24. November 2013)

Hallo, was die Lager im Hauptrahmen betrifft hast du recht. Die anderen Lager sind aber z.T. versenkt. Da ist eine passende U-Scheibe schon hilfreich!

Was die Lager angeht, ich schau nochmal nach, ob das wirklich 2Z Lager sind... evtl. vertue ich mich auch.


----------



## norranz (28. November 2013)

Sooo... hab jetzt die Lager hier. Es sind 61800-2RS1 und 61900-Z/W64.

Die Hauptlager weigern sich zwar noch... die anderen habe ich aber schon raus. Ich denke am WE gehts ans einpressen! 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Azrael (29. Dezember 2013)

norranz schrieb:


> Sooo... hab jetzt die Lager hier. Es sind 61800-2RS1 und 61900-Z/W64.
> 
> Die Hauptlager weigern sich zwar noch... die anderen habe ich aber schon raus. Ich denke am WE gehts ans einpressen!
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich zu spät. Ich habe zum Ausbau der Lager einen Steckschlüsselsatz verwendet. Die Nüsse habe ich in allen Durchmessern der Lager in einem Koffer gefunden.


----------



## norranz (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ja die Lager habe ich mittlerweile erfolgreich gewechselt. Auf deinen Fotos sieht man leider nur wie du die Lager eingepresst hast. Ich kann mir an allen Stellen, außer an der Schwinge, vorstellen wie du die Lager ausgepresst hast. Wie genau du das an der Schwinge gemacht hast würde mich schon interessieren. Da stört diese Carbon Teil, um einen Steckaufsatz benutzen zu können.
Ich habe alle Lager, bis auf die Hauptlager ausgeschlagen. Die saßen richtig fest. Da konnte mir aber ein netter Arbeitskollege helfen, der mir was zum auspressen gedreht hat. Das Werkzeug konnte ich dann z. T. auch zum einpressen gebrauchen.

MfG Sascha



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan123 (30. April 2014)

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen...... Habe da so ein Knacken. 

Es fing erst ganz harmlos an, dass wenn die aus Fahrtrichtunh rechte Kurbel auf 9Uhr war machte es sachte "klack, klack". Gar nicht mal laut, einfach nur nervig, wenn man es erstmal wahrgenommen hat. Das wurde dann aber immer lauter und endete darin, dass ich im Wiegeschritte dachte, mir fliegt gleich irgendwas um die Ohren. Also beim Treten mit viel Kraft / Gewicht auf der Kurbel war es ein schlimmes lautes knacken. 

Hin zur Werkstatt. Die meinten eindeutig, Trelager fratze.....also neues bestellt und eingebaut. Reparatur fertig 2x über den Hof gefahren nichts gehört. 

Dann meine Feierabendrunde.... keine 2000m gefahren das knacken da, aber volle Lotte. Jetzt aber, wenn die linke Kubel auf 9Uhr ist????? Hätte ich einen Hammer dabei gehabt, hätte ich das Fahrrad zerkloppen können, war total sauer. 

Was kann es sein? Scott Genuis MC20 aus 2008. Erst dachte ich ja an die Pedalen, also die rausgeschraubt, gefettet wieder eingebaut...kein Unterschied...........ich verzweifel!!!


----------



## MTB-WURST (30. April 2014)

Bei meinem Bike war mal eine Schraube die den Kettenzahnkranz fixiert etwas lose, das hat auch solche Knackgeräusche gemacht.


----------



## Saubaer25 (30. April 2014)

Hallo!
Ich besitze ein Scott Genius 40. 
Bei diesem ist ja ein Equalizer 2 verbaut.
Der Dämpfer sollte doch im unbelastetem Zustand (niemand sitzt drauf),wie auf dem Foto untere Abbildung ausschauen?
Bei meinem schauts wie auf der mittleren Abbildung aus.
Sprich der "Kolben" schaut ein Stück raus.
Ist das ein Defekt des Dämpfers?


Gruß,
Saubaer25


----------



## sparkfan (30. April 2014)

@Saubaer25: Das Thema wurde bereits in voller Länge vor etwas längerer Zeit in diesem Thread behandelt. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann liegt es einer Dichtung, die nicht mehr das tut, was sie tun sollte. Oder war es ein Ventil? Man kann das Problem icht selber beheben. Der Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden. Die Erfahrung anderer hat gezeigt, dass man klar und deutlich auf das Problem hinweisen sollte.


----------



## vinci-kalle (30. April 2014)

Hallo Ivan123,

ich hatte mein Genius 50 im Januar beim Kundendienst. Abgeblich alles o.k. Trotzdem nach kurzer Zeit dein oben beschriebenes Knacken, allerdings hauptsächlich am linken Pedal bei "9-6 Uhr". Der zuerst verdächtigte Rahmen zeigte keinerlei Auffälligkeiten. Nachdem ich alle möglichen und unmöglichen Schrauben (Bremsscheiben, Kurbel, ...) geprüft, mehrere Pedale getauscht, das Tretlager gewechselt, undsoweiterundsofort habe, konnte ich das Knacken am Hinterbau lokalisieren. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die "Fachwerkstatt" hatte den hinteren Schnellspanner nicht richtig festgezogen. Und ich Gutgläubiger hab´s nicht kontrolliert.  Seither knackt nix mehr. Vielleicht isses sowas banales? 

Daumendrück und viele Grüße
vinci-kalle


----------



## Bananenbrot (3. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute!
Ich besitze ein Genius 30 aus 2010 (Carbon Hauptrahmen). Gestern habe ich meine Gabel ausgebaut und dabei kam mir das untere Lager im Steuerrohr entgegen gefallen. Soweit ich weiß ist das Lager eingepresst und sollte seinen Ort tunlichst nicht verlassen, liege ich da richtig? Der Rahmen wurde erst vor 1,5 Jahren von Scott wegen einem Defekt am genau gleichen Lager auf Garantie ausgetauscht. Jetzt bin ich schon ein wenig verwundert...?! Mein Händler meinte auf Nachfrage, dass das eigentlich kein bekanntes Problem dieses Modells sei. Kann jemand von ähnlichen Defekten berichten? Weiß jemand, ob ich auf den ausgetauschten Rahmen wieder 2 Jahre Garantie bekomme, so dass ich auch dieses mal hoffen kann nicht selbst auf dem Schaden sitzen zu bleiben?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich kann zum Knacken nur sagen das es bei meinem Genius 10 immer alle 1,5 - 2 Jahre Auftritt. Tretlager ausgebaut, alles gefettet und mega fies angezogen, Dann ist Ruhe. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Mai 2014)

By the way, sucht jemand ein Genius 10 Mj. 2010 in der Black Edition?. Top gepflegt alles XTR & Ritchey, Rock Shox Sid XX WC, 10,8kg. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Ivan123 (15. Mai 2014)

So...habe jetzt fast alles auseinandergebaut, gesäubert, gefettet etc, etc.....aber es knackt noch immer. Das einzige, was ich noch nicht gemacht habe, sind die Pedale...


----------



## Ivan123 (21. Mai 2014)

So...neue Pedale....knackt noch immer....ich werde wahnsinnig!


----------



## ravenride (26. Mai 2014)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich besitze ein Scott Genius 40.
> Bei diesem ist ja ein Equalizer 2 verbaut.
> Der Dämpfer sollte doch im unbelastetem Zustand (niemand sitzt drauf),wie auf dem Foto untere Abbildung ausschauen?
> ...


Es ist ein offenes geheimnis, dass der equalizer dämpfer NIE funktionierte, passiert immer wieder und sackt in den SAG ab. Das wissen alle im bikefachhandel außer scott natürlich! Falls du der erstkäufer bist, würde ich auf ein neurad von scott drängen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr NIE Probs. mit dem Dämpfer. (Gekauft 2010) Er hst aber irgendwann verhärtet nach 30km.  Jetzt eingeschickt zum Service und für 70,00€ einen neuen bekomnen. Und der funzt super.  Whizz Wheels ist auch top. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## much175 (26. Mai 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Es ist ein offizielles geheimnis, dass der equalizer dämpfer NIE funktionierte, passiert immer wieder und sackt in den SAG ab. Das wissen alle im bikefachhandel außer scott natürlich! Falls du der erstkäufer bist, würde ich auf ein neurad von scott drängen.


Hast du das geschafft?


----------



## flashselot (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit um die Sitzposition an einem Genius 30 (2011er) am Lenker etwas "anzuheben"? Ich habe immer das Gefühl auf dem Bike zu liegen. Vielleicht kann man etwas mit einem neuen Vorbau oder Lenker rausholen? Grundsätzlich wünsche ich mir einen etwas breiteren Lenker, die 685mm sind mir einfach zu schmal. Für Tipps und Ideen bin ich euch echt Dankbar.


----------



## m2000 (2. Juni 2014)

Kürzerer Vorbau breiterer Lenker evtl. mit etwas mehr rise. Gilt aber allgemein und nicht nur für das Genius


----------



## dib (3. Juni 2014)

Sattelstütze ohne Versatz, 60mm Vorbau und 700-720mm Lenker damit sitzt sich´s auf dem Bike eigentlich sehr bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashselot (3. Juni 2014)

Danke. Aber verändert es nicht die Fahr/Lenkeigenschaften des Bikes irgendwie negativ? Ich meine, Scott wird sich was überlegt haben wieso die so einen Vorbau verbaut haben...


----------



## matzescott (3. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr nen 720mm Race Face Atlas Lenker mit nem 50mm Vorbau fährt sich viel agiler als mit dem langen 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bernstein84 (3. Juni 2014)

Hab auch 50mm Vorbau und 680 er Lenker. Viel agiler und wendiger in Kurven und zentraleres Stehen.


----------



## much175 (4. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht bringt dir das was: Hab die Easton Havok Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi 750mm breit und 55mm nach vorne. Man sitzt etwas entspannter und das Radl lässt sich im Gelände leichter manöfrieren, dafür kannst du halt nicht mehr so gut sprinten


----------



## much175 (4. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## ravenride (14. Juni 2014)

much175 schrieb:


> Hast du das geschafft?



Ja, ich erhielt ein neues bike von scott bzw. händler.


----------



## eHarzer (10. Juli 2014)

Tacho....möchte jetzt hier ungern über 100 Seiten durchforsten....gibt es für das Genius 40 einen Reifentipp, brauche nämlich einen neuen Satz


----------



## Ivan123 (10. Juli 2014)

Fürs 20 hätte ich einen...aber fürs 40.....schwierig....


----------



## dib (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte leider auch nur einen für das 50er....

Gesendet von meinem A500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (11. Juli 2014)

vielleicht solltet ihr lieber Komiker werden.....


----------



## Tapir (16. Juli 2014)

US1982 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich würde bei meinem Genius 30 2012 gerne den Steuersatz tauschen, bin mir aber im Unklaren bezgl. der Maße. Scott gibt auf der Homepage an, das ein Ritchey Pro 1 1/8, semi integrated 44/50mm verbaut ist.
> Würde gerne den Acros Ai-22 ZS44/28,6 - ZS44/30 S.H.I.S. Steuersatz verbauen. Der Außendurchmesser ist mit 50 angegeben.
> Sollte dann also passen oder? Bin halt nur ein wenig irritiert, da die meisten Händler 44/44 angegeben und Scott hoffentlich Innen-/Außendurchmesser?



War der Steuersatz wechsel erfolgreich?
Oder welcher Steuersatz wird hier im Forum noch gefahren?Bei mir ist original derselbe Ritchey verbaut
Gruss tapir


----------



## Pommesrutscher (1. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von Euch eine Lösung für das "Knack"-Problem gefunden? Bei meinem Genius 30 aus 2012 knackt das linke Pedal / der linke Kurbelarm bei "9 Uhr" nämlich auch und bringt mich bald zum Verzweifeln!


----------



## Ivan123 (1. August 2014)

Ne...knackt immer noch. Habe mittlerweile fast alles auseinandergebaut........


----------



## Pommesrutscher (1. August 2014)

Habe jetzt mal direkt bei Scott nachgefragt - mal schauen, ob denen das Problem bekannt ist?!


----------



## Ivan123 (1. August 2014)

na dann sag mal hier bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommesrutscher (1. August 2014)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> na dann sag mal hier bescheid



Werde ich machen, sobald ich eine "Lösung" habe... Stehe jetzt erstmal in Kontakt mit dem Scott Kundendienst in den USA.


----------



## Pommesrutscher (1. August 2014)

Achtung, hier kommt die Lösung von Scott: Ich soll das Bike zu nem Scott-Händler bringen, das der eine Inspektion macht, weil das Knacken verschiedene Ursachen haben kann!


----------



## Ivan123 (4. August 2014)

Damit hätte ich jetzt gar nicht gerechnet....


----------



## Genius502010 (15. August 2014)

Also ich habe das Knackproblem auch bei unseren drei Genius/LT gehabt. Es lag eigentlich IMMER an der Dämpfer Aufnahme oben. 
Vielleicht ist das mit der Pedalstellung Zufall (Lastwechsel).


----------



## Seebl (29. August 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Winkelsteuersatz an einem alten Genius?

Rein vom Gefühl denke ich tun dem Genius etwa -1,5° ganz gut. Habe es auch schon durch einen Geometrie-Rechner gejagt, die sonstigen Geo-Veränderungen schauen nicht allzu negativ aus.

So schauts aus das gute Stück:


----------



## spooky0816 (8. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe etwas in diesem Thread gestöbert, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden. Ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Genius MC 10 aus 2008 holen. 

Fragen:

1. Was ist hier als realistischer Marktwert zu sehen, wenn es sich um einen sehr guten,gepflegten Zustand handelt?

2. Gibt es hier irgendwelche Nachteile bzgl. der Modellpflege bzw. Punkte, auf die ich bei einem Kauf besonders achten muss?

3. Wichtigste Frage an die Profis: gibt es große qualitative Unterschiede zwischen dem Dämpfer von 2008 ("Genius TC"?) und den späteren Equalizer 1,2,3? Ich weiß nur, dass der Twinloc erst später eingeführt wurde, was zu verkraften wäre.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## clekilein (23. September 2014)

Seebl schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Winkelsteuersatz an einem alten Genius?
> 
> Rein vom Gefühl denke ich tun dem Genius etwa -1,5° ganz gut. Habe es auch schon durch einen Geometrie-Rechner gejagt, die sonstigen Geo-Veränderungen schauen nicht allzu negativ aus.
> 
> ...


wo bekommt man so ein teil her?


----------



## Seebl (23. September 2014)

Cane Creek oder mein Favorit bei Work Components:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-angle-headset-semi-integrated-type-131-p.asp

Hast dann über dem Steuerrohr eine außenliegende Lagerschale. Gibt es auch mit unten und oben außen liegender LS, so sogar bis +-2°.


----------



## clekilein (23. September 2014)

Ne überlegung wäre es wert. Wobei ich es eigentlich nicht mag wenn der Lenkwinkel zu flach wird - aber die moderne Meinung über Geometrien will es halt so... (bei der Gelegenheit noch ein 650b vorne rein, was meint Ihr?)


----------



## sparkfan (23. September 2014)

Wenn schon dann schon: Pike 140mm 29er, 29er VR und Steuersatz Unterteil EC40/44 (wg. der Tapered Gabel). Dann ist der LW geschätzt ca. 2° flacher und der Unterschied zum 26" deutlich spürbar. Im verblockten Gelände sicher von Vorteil, wenn ich mir das neue Liteville von KäptnFR anschaue.
Dummerweise ist dann auch der Sitzwinkel flacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (23. September 2014)

es soll ein Genius bleiben. Kein Raumschiff werden.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: aus 44 mm Semiintegriert macht man dann unten einen 44 mm außenliegenden Tapered Rahmen? 
Wäre blöd, da mein XL Genius schon ein 16,5 cm hohes Steuerrohr hat...


----------



## Seebl (23. September 2014)

Flacher Lenkwinkel ist das eine, ein längerer Radstand das andere. Und der tut meiner Meinung nach dem nervösen Genius ganz gut.
Eine Pike, Mattoc o.Ä. habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber das ist es mir erstmal nicht wert.


----------



## sparkfan (23. September 2014)

War auch eher als gewagter Umbau gedacht. Für einen Versuch sind die Kosten leider doch nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Ich habe auch ein XL. Das 160mm lange Steuerrohr sehe ich nicht als Hindernis. Im Notfall kann man gegen einen hohen Lenker etwas machen, falls das das Problem ist: Sämtliche Spacer entfernen, Lenker mit weniger Rise, anderer Vorbau.


----------



## Seebl (23. September 2014)

Wäre aber spannend wie sich sowas fahren würde. 

Die Steuerrohrlänge wäre bei mir - S Rahmen bei 1,75m - kein Ding, fahre eh mit Rise und Spacern. Der Winkelsteuersatz kommt denke ich im Winter. Muss nach Verletzung erstmal wieder auf das Fahrrad kommen. Um mich bei Laune zu halten erstmal auf 1x10 umgebaut, 2-fach hat mit dem fixierten 3-fach E-Type nie wirklich gut funktioniert. Und bevor ich einen Umwerfer kaufe habe ich lieber... naja das kennen die meisten ja!


----------



## sparkfan (24. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich will mir den Umbau momentan nicht leisten  Da ich eh einen Custom 29er plane, wäre die Investition nicht ganz verloren. Verletzungsbedingt bin ich jedoch dieses Jahr auch nur sehr sehr wenig gefahren. Deswegen warte ich lieber bis nächste Saison.
Es gibt vereinzelt MTB-Fahrer, die ihre Bikes (kein Genius) so umgebaut haben. Sie sind in der Praxis davon hell begeistert und können über die theoretischen Geometrieberechnungen und daraus gezogenen Schlüsse nur lachen. Allerdings fahren sie auch eher sehr technische verblockte Strecken, teilweise sehr steil. Für Marathons u.ä. würde ich den Umbau definitiv nicht machen 

EDIT: Auf 1x10 habe ich auch umgebaut. Ich hatte zwar nie Probleme mit dem Umwerfer, wollte 1x10 trotzdem probieren. Auf flachen Strecken hat meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit zwar abgenommen, stört mich aber nicht weiter. Ich fahre keine Rennen. Die Gangsprünge sind für mich besser so. Da muss ich nicht mehr so viele Gänge auf einmal schalten und womöglich (quasi-) gleichzeitig vorne und hinten.
Der nächste Umbau ist wahrscheinlich die Trennung der "Fernbedienung" (Twinloc) des Dämpfers und der Gabel voneinander zu trennen.


----------



## Seebl (24. September 2014)

Ich mag am Genius einfach die Allround-Fähigkeiten. 
Ob im pfälzischen Heimrevier oder im würzburgerschen Exil, man kommt sich nicht fehl am Platz vor. Für die verblockten und technischen Stellen im Pfälzerwald möchte ich v.a. den flacheren Lenkwinkel und einen längeren Radstand, auf flowigeren Passagen stört es mich nicht.

Was hast du mit dem Twinloc vor? Den "Traction Mode" will ich nicht missen, Lockout brauche ich nicht.


----------



## sparkfan (24. September 2014)

Ich habe eine RS Revelation (2011, mit BlackBox Motion Control) und es stört mich, dass ich die Compression der Gabel praktisch nicht einstellen kann. Mit dem Twinloc ist sie entweder komplett offen (Floodgate hat da praktisch keine Wirkung) oder komplett zu. Wobei "komplett zu" dank Floodgate relativ ist. Dummerweise ist dann aber auch der Dämpfer blockiert. Bringt mir also nicht viel. Deswegen überlege ich, die Gabel vom Twinloc abzuhängen und ein Poploc zu montieren. Der Platz des Umwerferschalthebels wäre ja jetzt frei


----------



## Seebl (24. September 2014)

Frei ist relativ, überladen ist das Cockpit des Genius ja so oder so! 

Habe auch die Rvlt, allerdings mit DA statt DPA und mit der standart MC. Meines Empfindens nach ist die Druckstufe bei mir eher überdämpft, bei dem fälligen Service werde ich es mit dünnerem Öl versuchen.
Hast du den direkten Vergleich in der Praxis zwischen der MC BB und standart MC?


----------



## sparkfan (24. September 2014)

Nein, hab keinen Vergleich. Ich habe ein Custom Genius mit Rvlt RLT Ti DPA von Anfang an. Diese Rvlt hatte standardmässig die BlackBox MC drin. Ich glaube nicht, dass es so grosse Unterschiede gibt. Lieber zuerst mit dem Öl experimentieren. Das hat dann aber sowohl auf die HSC als auch auf die LSC einen Einfluss. Für mich ist die Druckstufe OK. Mit fahrfertig zwischen 90-95kg bin ich aber vllt genau in der richtigen Gewichtsklasse. Oder ich fahre nicht so schnell.
Die DPA war für meinen Geschmack zu schnell zu progressiv. Deswegen habe ich eine Solo Air Einheit aus der Sektor verbaut. Diese ist weniger progressiv. Ich könnte auch zuerst die Luftkammer minimal verkleinern. Vllt gibt die Gabel bei Steilstufen dann nicht so viel bzw schnell nach, ohne die Druckstufe anzupassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (29. September 2014)

hat eigentlich jemand schon mal den Spark Hinterbau mit dem Genius verheiratet?

passt wie angegossen - ich glaube aber zumindest der Radstand wird etwas kürzer ...


----------



## sparkfan (30. September 2014)

Interessante Konstellation. Ich wäre nie darauf gekommen. Was hat dich dazu veranlasst?
Was sind die Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie sonst? Tretlagerhöhe, Sitzwinkel, Federweg hinten, ...


----------



## clekilein (30. September 2014)

dazu veranlasst hat mich das Sammeln von Ersatzrahmenteilen für mein Genius weil ich eigentlich dachte dass ich irgendwann den carbonrahmen zerschieße...

Und eines Tages habe ich ´nen spark hinterbau gefunden und dachte der sieht so ähnlich aus, den kaufste einfach mal. 
Da ich seit gestern das letzte fehlende Teil zum komplett rahmen habe (den nagelneuen Dämpfer für 170öcken) konnte ich das ganze mal grob zusammenstecken und hab festgestellt, dass der so ungefähr passt. 

mehr kann ich noch nicht dazu sagen. Hab immoment noch etwas wichtigeres zu tun - ist eher was für ´nen grauen Novembertag...


----------



## Azrael (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mein Genius auch etwas umgebaut um eine etwas andere Geo hinzubekommen. Ich habe eine 180er Durolux und ein 650b LRS verbaut. War mir dann allerdings viel zu hoch und ich habe die Gabel auf 160mm getravelt. Passt mir jetzt ausgezeichnet.

Thema 1x10
Ich habe hinten ein 42er Ritzel und vorne ein 28er Kettenblatt verbaut. Ob man damit zurecht kommt muss man selbst wissen.
Das (fast) beste daran ist aber, das man den TwinLoc Hebel loswerden kann. Ich habe den linken Trigger zur Ansteuerung des Dämpfers verwendet. Die Änderungen am Trigger waren nur minimal.


----------



## Azrael (3. Oktober 2014)

clekilein schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand schon mal den Spark Hinterbau mit dem Genius verheiratet?
> passt wie angegossen - ich glaube aber zumindest der Radstand wird etwas kürzer ...



Schlägt dann das Rad nicht an das Sitzrohr oder den Dämpfer an? Ist ja schon so recht knapp.


----------



## sparkfan (4. Oktober 2014)

Azrael schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Genius auch etwas umgebaut um eine etwas andere Geo hinzubekommen. Ich habe eine 180er Durolux und ein 650b LRS verbaut. War mir dann allerdings viel zu hoch und ich habe die Gabel auf 160mm getravelt. Passt mir jetzt ausgezeichnet.



Ausgezeichnet! D.h. Pike 140mm 29er und 29" VR könnten auch gut passen. Kannst du ein paar Daten der neuen Geometrie (messen und) posten? Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Einbauhöhe der Gabel oder der Abstand vom Boden zur Ahead Kappe, usw. Welche Rahmengrösse hast du?



Azrael schrieb:


> Thema 1x10
> Ich habe hinten ein 42er Ritzel und vorne ein 28er Kettenblatt verbaut. Ob man damit zurecht kommt muss man selbst wissen.
> Das (fast) beste daran ist aber, das man den TwinLoc Hebel loswerden kann. Ich habe den linken Trigger zur Ansteuerung des Dämpfers verwendet. Die Änderungen am Trigger waren nur minimal.



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Kannst du mehr Details posten? Eine bebilderte Anleitung wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (4. Oktober 2014)

Technisch bedingter Doppelpost.


----------



## sparkfan (4. Oktober 2014)

Technisch bedingter Doppelpost.


----------



## Azrael (6. Oktober 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet! D.h. Pike 140mm 29er und 29" VR könnten auch gut passen. Kannst du ein paar Daten der neuen Geometrie (messen und) posten? Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Einbauhöhe der Gabel oder der Abstand vom Boden zur Ahead Kappe, usw. Welche Rahmengrösse hast du?



Ja, mache ich gerne. Wie messe ich denn den Lenkwinkel? Mit Wasserwaage und Geodreieck?
Ich fahre ein XL.



sparkfan schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Kannst du mehr Details posten? Eine bebilderte Anleitung wäre



Wie man den Equalizer per Trigger ansteuert? Das war wirklich recht einfach. Theoretisch brauchst Du den Zug nur durch den Trigger ziehen und gut ist. Allerdings ist dann das Lockout schwer zu bedienen, da der Twinlockhebel etwas kürzer übersetzt ist. Du stößt also kurz vor dem einrasten des Triggers an den Endanschlag des Dämpfers.
Damit das nicht passiert habe ich die Rolle, auf der der Zug im Trigger aufgerollt wird, MINIMAL verkleinert, indem ich ein Spirallaubsägeblatt durch den Trigger gezogen habe. So drei, vier mal. Fertig.
Quasi das Blatt anstelle des Zuges einziehen, auf das große Blatt schalten und etwas hin und her. Der Umbau ist in 5 min gemacht.

Ich hoffe Du kommst damit klar.


----------



## sparkfan (6. Oktober 2014)

@Azrael: Vielen Dank für die Infos bzgl. Schalthebel. Das sollte ich dann problemlos schalten. Den Lenkwinkel kannst du mit dem Smartphone messen. Mindestens fürs iPhone gibt es zahlreiche Wasserwaage Apps. Einfach iPhone am Standrohr halten. Die anderen Werte, die ich erwähnt habe, reichen mir aber auch, um mir ein Bild zu machen, falls du keine einfache Möglichkeit hast, den Lenkwinkel zu messen.


----------



## Azrael (9. Oktober 2014)

Das hier sind die Werte in cm.
Einbauhöhe der Gabel ist 553mm.


@sparkfan


----------



## sparkfan (9. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## sparkfan (10. Oktober 2014)

Hab meine aktuellen Werte mit deinen und die Einbauhöhen der Gabeln miteinander verglichen. Aus der Idee mit der Pike 29er 140mm und 29" VR wird beim besten Willen nichts.


----------



## Bernstein84 (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie baut ihr jetzt eine tapered Gabel ins Genius ein? Geht das echt? Was braucht man dafür? Welche Gabel habt ihr genommen?


----------



## Seebl (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist kein Problem. Die untenliegende Steuersatzschale ist dann nur außerhalb des Steuerrohrs.

Also unten EC44 für 1,5'' und oben wie gehabt ZS44.


----------



## Bernstein84 (17. Oktober 2014)

Welches modell ist da empfehlenswert? Also unterer Lagersitz muss definitiv raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (24. November 2014)

Kein Feedback? Hat jemand eine Pike 26 160mm (die neue) schon verbaut? Ist das zulässig?


----------



## Seebl (27. November 2014)

Untere Lagerschale muss raus, wie willst du sonst ein 1,5'' Steuerrohr verbauen?
Erfahrungen kann ich dir keine schildern. Hatte an einem anderen Rahmen mal einen Cane Creek verbaut, der war günstig und hat einen hochwertigen Eindruck gemacht. Sowas z.B.: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-EC44-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35013/

Denke dran, dass die Front durch die außenliegende Schale noch höher baut.


----------



## nitro-kill (22. Dezember 2014)

Kennt ihr das ?

Equalizer3 DIY  Service


http://www.ridemonkey.com/threads/dt-equalizer-3-service-for-scott-genius-genius-lt-frames.264217/

Der Post von "golob" und "Oliv´"

Easy ??? ;-)


----------



## Seebl (22. Dezember 2014)

Hey danke für den Link, schaut ja sehr interessant aus, problematisch wird allerdings die Beschaffung neuer Dichtungen sein.

Hat zufällig jemand noch einen "alten" Genius Rahmen in M da?


----------



## flashselot (9. März 2015)

Bevor ich alle 108 Seiten in diesem Thread durchlesen muss, kann vielleicht jemand verständlich erklären was genaue die positiv/negativ Kammern im Equalizer 2 Dämpfer bewirken? In etwa so: mehr druck in der Negativkammer = federt schneller aus....


----------



## 0skill (9. März 2015)

da gibt es nichts zum optimieren
halte dich einfach an die angegebenen Luftdrücke
Wenn du die Feder härter willst geh in der Tabelle auf etwas mehr Gewicht wennn lieber weicher dann etwas weniger Gewicht
bzw. gibt es das Equilizer Tool zum downloaden


----------



## flashselot (9. März 2015)

Danke Oskill, die Tabelle und das Tool kenne ich auch. Mir gings aber darum wie das mit den pos/neg Kammern funktioniert, und nicht darum wie man den Dämpfer einstellt.


----------



## nitro-kill (10. März 2015)

Hi


ich habe es erst auch schwer verstanden.. aber nachdem ich den Bilder in meiner link von Gas monkey. .
(1 odrr 2 Kommentar weiter oben).. angeschaut habe .. danach ginge es..


----------



## nitro-kill (10. März 2015)

Sorry. . Ridemonkey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0skill (10. März 2015)

nitro-kill schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> ich habe es erst auch schwer verstanden.. aber nachdem ich den Bilder in meiner link von Gas monkey. .
> (1 odrr 2 Kommentar weiter oben).. angeschaut habe .. danach ginge es..



dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen


----------



## sparkfan (10. März 2015)

flashselot schrieb:


> Bevor ich alle 108 Seiten in diesem Thread durchlesen muss, kann vielleicht jemand verständlich erklären was genaue die positiv/negativ Kammern im Equalizer 2 Dämpfer bewirken?


 
Sie bewirken grundsätzlich dasselbe wie in jedem anderen Dämpfer. Jeder (Luft-)Dämpfer und jede (Luft-)Gabel haben eine Negativ- und eine Posotivkammer. Bei den meisten wird die Negativkammer jedoch über die Positivkammer automatisch befüllt. Nur die wenigsten haben eine separate Befüllung der Positiv- und Negativkammer. Mit den entsprechenden Suchbegriffen findest du bestimmt genug gute Beschreibungen für die generelle Funktionsweise einer Negativkammer.


----------



## Salcin (10. März 2015)

nitro-kill schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das ?
> 
> Equalizer3 DIY  Service
> 
> ...


hi,
hat jemand den "quick service" von golob und oliv mal durchgeführt?


----------



## TBW (25. März 2015)

Hallo, fahre ein Genius 730 von 2013! 
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo ich die Lager für die Wippe herbekomme bzw. ob mir einer sagen kann was das für welche sind? 
Meine sind nämlich ziemlich am knartzen und quietschen. 

Besten Gruß


----------



## genius50 (2. April 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit kurzem ein genius 50 von 2010. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.  Die kolbenstange des equalizer 2 schaut ca 1,5 cm im unbelasteten Zustand heraus. Der Dämpfer ist nach Tabelle befüllt. ich habe sogar schon probiert mal nur die positive Kammer aufzupumpen und die negative komplett leer zu lassen. Dabei kommt die kolbenstange zwar komplett rein, aber sobald ich mit der Hand auf den Sattel drücke merke ich drücke merke ich dass die ersten 2 cm kein Gegendruck da ist. Meine frage ist nun, kann es am einstellen des twinlock Hebels liegen? Den dieser wurde bevor ich es gekauft hab neu gemacht. Bei der Probefahrt zuvor war alles i.O.. Gibt es da eine Anleitung zum einstellen? Oder hilft da nur ein Service des dmpfers? 
Danke schonmal für die ntworten! Bin echt ratlos,weil ich fahren will, es aber am hinterbau total durchhangt.  Habe schon das ganze Internet durchsucht aber nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## norranz (2. April 2015)

Hey. 
Kurz gesagt hilft da nur ein Service. Das Thema wurde in diesem Thread bereits mehrmals diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (4. April 2015)

genius50 schrieb:


> Habe schon das ganze Internet durchsucht aber nix passendes gefunden.



Tut mir leid, aber das glaub ich dir nicht ganz.

Das wurde gefühlt schon 1000x durchgearbeitet.


----------



## flashselot (15. April 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde

nachdem ich mich immer wieder über die Avid Elixir Bremsen an meinem 2011er Genius geärgert habe, möchte ich das Avid System durch die XT oder SLX Bremsen ersetzen. Ich habe beim Bike-Discount recht interessantes Angebot gefunden: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-p35617/ XTBremsen für 129EUR.

Kann ich einfach die Avid Bremsen durch die Shimano ersetzen und weiter mit den Avid Scheiben nutzen? Brauche ich irgend ein Adapter für die Bremssattelaufnahme.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## sparkfan (15. April 2015)

Adapter und Bremsscheiben solltest du problemlos übernehmen können.
Hast du auch SRAM Schalthebel und Matchmaker Schellenadapter? Diese kannst du nicht mit der Shimano Bremse kombinieren. Das ist eher eine ästhetische Angelegenheit -> 2 Schellen statt 1.


----------



## flashselot (15. April 2015)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Adapter und Bremsscheiben solltest du problemlos übernehmen können.
> Hast du auch SRAM Schalthebel und Matchmaker Schellenadapter? Diese kannst du nicht mit der Shimano Bremse kombinieren. Das ist eher eine ästhetische Angelegenheit -> 2 Schellen statt 1.



Danke sparkfan. Ja habe SRAM Schalthebel und Matchmaker Schellenadapter, auch bei der Reverb Sattelstütze. Ich habe es mir noch nicht in Detail angeschaut, ich hoffe ich kann dann die Shimano Bremshebel und SRAM Schalthebel nebeneinander platzieren. Reverb sollte beim SRAM Schalthebel mit dem Matchmaker draufpassen. Spricht etwas dagegen?

Habe eben gesehen, dass es einen Adapter gibt für Shimano Bremsen und Matchmaker:
http://problemsolversbike.com/products/mismatch_adapters


----------



## sparkfan (15. April 2015)

flashselot schrieb:


> Ja habe SRAM Schalthebel und Matchmaker Schellenadapter, auch bei der Reverb Sattelstütze. Ich habe es mir noch nicht in Detail angeschaut, ich hoffe ich kann dann die Shimano Bremshebel und SRAM Schalthebel nebeneinander platzieren.



Platz hat es mehr als genug. Das passt sehr gut nebeneinander.



flashselot schrieb:


> Reverb sollte beim SRAM Schalthebel mit dem Matchmaker draufpassen. Spricht etwas dagegen?



Theoretisch spricht nichts dagegen. Du nimmst einfach nur den Bremshebel raus. Allerdings habe ich persönlich keine praktische Erfahrungen mit der Reverb bzw. dem Hebel.



flashselot schrieb:


> Habe eben gesehen, dass es einen Adapter gibt für Shimano Bremsen und Matchmaker:
> http://problemsolversbike.com/products/mismatch_adapters



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt es auch einen Adapter von Trickstuff. AFAIK gab es im Forum einen Thread auf dem Thema. Weiss nur nicht wo. Das Thema hat mich nie wirklich beschäftigt.


----------



## GreatPretender (21. April 2015)

Hi,
habe ein neues Genius und beim geschlossenen Modus ( Climb) habe ich ein starkes knacken im Dämpfer wenn ich ihn Belaste ( starkes pedalieren etc.) Auch schaltet der Twinlock dann nicht mehr sauber, erst wird die Gabel freigegeben und dann später der Dämpfer. Kennt das Problem jemand?


----------



## St4lK3R84 (21. April 2015)

Hey,

Welches Genius hast du denn? Das Problem sagt mir erstmal nichts. 

Hast du mal die Zugspannung überprüft? Weil zuerst die Gabel freigegeben wird. 
Aber ein starkes Knacken am Dämpfer ist kein gutes Zeichen!


----------



## flashselot (21. April 2015)

Hi

wie ich oben geschrieben habe, möchte ich die Elixir Bremsen durch die Shimano XT Bremsen an meinem 2011 Genius ersetzen. Also XT bestellt und heute sind die schon gekommen. Nun habe ich bei der VR Montage festgestellt, dass die beigelegten XT Schrauben zu kurz sind. Gut dachte ich, nehme dann die alten Schrauben von Elixir. Die passen, nur scheint mir dass der Bremssattel nun zuweit hinten sitzt - so 2-3mm. Die Bremsklötze packen die Scheibe nicht wirklich mittig, sondern eher aussen am Rand. Beim Elixir Adapter waren 4 gewölbte Unterlegscheiben dabei, die man ineinander verdrehen kann. Also habe ich 2 davon weggelassen, nun sitzt der Bremssattel zuweit vorne, so dass die Scheibe fast an den Rand vom Bremssattel stösst, zudem sind die Schrauben dann zu lang.

Die Schrauben am VR sind 46mm und 41mm lang. Hat jemand XT Bremsen mit einer Avid 185er Scheibe verbauen können? Ich habe im Netz nach einem Shimano Adapter für 185er Scheibe gesucht, nur bietet Shimano den Anscheinend nicht an, es gibt nur Adapter für 180er Scheibe.

Hat Jemand eine Idee, muss ich nun wirklich auch die Scheiben wechseln?


----------



## St4lK3R84 (22. April 2015)

Jip, also ich musste an meinem alten 2011er Genius 50 die Bremsscheibe samt Adapter austauschen. Erst dann lief alles wunderbar


----------



## flashselot (22. April 2015)

Danke Stalker. Ich habe das Thema separat in einem eigenem Thread gepostet. Betrifft ja eigentlich alle die AVID und Shimano Kombi haben, nicht nur Genius Fahrer.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/185er-avid-scheibe-mit-shimano-xt-bremse.751057/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St4lK3R84 (22. April 2015)

Alles klaro 

Mit der Bremse hast du nix falsch gemacht  in verbindung mit den ice-tech scheiben ist sie beinahe unschlagbar (saint ist nochmal bissiger )


----------



## BoZzi-26 (26. April 2015)

Grüße Euch ich hätte ne frage für die genius Fahrer ich hab mir einen Genius Lt 10 bj 2012 rahmen gekauft und würde gerne wissen Welches Postmount  für die bremsaufnahme ist Möchte gerne  203 mm Scheiben Haben welches Postmount nehme ich da ? 

Pm 6 oder Pm 7 ?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## St4lK3R84 (26. April 2015)

Hinten kannst du direkt auf den rahmen schrauben und vorne kommt es auf die Gabel an. Ich habe vorne (203er) an der gabel postmount-postmount und hinten (180er) direkt auf dem Rahmen. Hinten habe ich die 203er (mit Adapter) nicht zum Laufen gebracht....


----------



## sparkfan (28. April 2015)

BoZzi-26 schrieb:


> Möchte gerne 203 mm Scheiben


 
Ist der Hinterbau für 203mm überhaupt zugelassen? Ich dachte, bei 180mm sei Schluss.


----------



## St4lK3R84 (2. Mai 2015)

Bisher konnte ich keinen schriftlichen nachweis finden, aber bei 180 ist in der praxis schluss. Ich habe mal aus spaß eine 203er shimano mit adapter montiert und bin zu dem ergebnis gekommen, dass es schlicht und einfach nicht funktioniert. Der bremssattel kann nicht sauber ausgerichtet werden / extrem unruhig und schleifen am hinterbau.....
180er mit guter bremsanlage reicht aus


----------



## sparkfan (6. Mai 2015)

Am Twinloc bzw. Traction Control bei den älteren Modellen gibt es diese Einstellschrauben für die Zugspannung. Weiss jemand, wo man solche Einstellschrauben bekommt? Sind das Standardteile? Meine ist Wahrscheinlich nach einem Kontakt mit dem "Feind" gebrochen.


----------



## St4lK3R84 (6. Mai 2015)

Entweder beim örtlichen scotthändler oder hier:

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/company/distributors/


----------



## sparkfan (7. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gehofft, es würden auch andere Einstellschrauben/Zugeinsteller passen.


----------



## Azrael (12. Mai 2015)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Am Twinloc bzw. Traction Control bei den älteren Modellen gibt es diese Einstellschrauben für die Zugspannung. Weiss jemand, wo man solche Einstellschrauben bekommt? Sind das Standardteile? Meine ist Wahrscheinlich nach einem Kontakt mit dem "Feind" gebrochen.



Es sollte auch ein Verstellrädchen eines Shimano Triggers funktionieren. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, meine aber das ich das mal so hatte. Im Notfall habe ich noch ein Originalteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (12. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Tipp! Habe völlig vergessen, dass der Shimano Trigger so etwas hat. Ich habe ständig nur an die alten Felgenbremsen gedacht. Ich muss schauen, ob ich in der Restekiste noch so ein Verstellrädchen finde und testen.


----------



## genius12105 (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute, bei meinem Genius 30 (2010) steht der Service des Equalizer II ins Haus. Dazu möchte ich ihn gerne selbst zum Hersteller einschicken. Unter euch sind doch sicherlich zahlreiche Schrauber, die den bereits aus- und wieder eingebaut haben. Gibt es hier etwas zu beachten? Ist irgendwelches Spezialwerkzeug notwendig? Vielleicht kann ja jemand ein kurzes Workaround zum Aus- bzw. Einbau schreiben? Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## much175 (6. Juli 2015)

Du brauchst ein 1,5mm Imbus für die Abdeckkappe des Boudenzuges. Damit du den rausschrauben kannst. sonst ist alles mit einfachem Werkzeug machbar. Beim wiederzusammenschrauben musst du auf die Drehmomente Achten


----------



## BoZzi-26 (6. Juli 2015)

Leute Wisst jmd on euch Welcher umwerfer ( Shimano Xtr M9000 /  2x11 Fach ) reihe an meinem 2012 Genius Kommt ich verzweifel noch bei so vielen umwerfern :-(


----------



## m2000 (10. Juli 2015)

BoZzi-26 schrieb:


> Leute Wisst jmd on euch Welcher umwerfer ( Shimano Xtr M9000 /  2x11 Fach ) reihe an meinem 2012 Genius Kommt ich verzweifel noch bei so vielen umwerfern :-(



Der: https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/shimano/xtr/umwerfer-xtr-fd-m9025-2x11-top-swing.html?sbeg=*


----------



## BoZzi-26 (10. Juli 2015)

m2000 schrieb:


> Der: https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/shimano/xtr/umwerfer-xtr-fd-m9025-2x11-top-swing.html?sbeg=*




Wird der auch von unten gezogen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (10. Juli 2015)

Jep, der hat downpull im Gegensatz zum 9000er mit frontpull


----------



## Matze24072010 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Profis,
ich hätte da mal ne Frage zum Scott Genius LT 10.
Kann man hier statt diesen Scott/DT Swiss Equalizer 3, auch einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen.
Ich möchte gerne diesen Rahmen aufbauen, doch von diesem Equalizer hört man nichts gutes, außerdem ist er kaum zu finden.
Gruß


----------



## norranz (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Um es kurz zu machen. Nein. Das ist ja eines der großen Nachteile eines "Spezialdämpfers".
Du musst also entweder damit leben ein Bike mit einem empfindlichem Dämpfer zu fahren oder ein anderen Rahmen aussuchen.

Mfg Sascha


----------



## St4lK3R84 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich kann diese "problematik" überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Bisher hatte ich noch nie probleme mit dem dämpfer. Der equalizer braucht halt spätestens nach 2 jahren einen service und gut ist....Weder der equalizer 2 am genius 50, noch der equalizer 3 am lt 20 haben bisher mucken gemacht.


----------



## Matze24072010 (27. Juli 2015)

Ok. Danke Leute. Muss mal sehn was ich nun mach. 
Gruß


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. August 2015)

Wie oeffne ich das Lager?


----------



## m2000 (11. August 2015)

Mach den Bolzen raus. Schraube wieder ein zwei Gänge einschrauben und dann ganz leicht mit dem Gummihammer drauf klopfen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. August 2015)

Super dank dir!


----------



## prokulus.de (19. August 2015)

Hi all,

ich möchte mir Scott Genius mit Plus Reifen (2.8 oder 3.0) aufbauen, würde aber gerne bei den heutigen Achsmaßen bleiben.

Bis zu welcher Reifenbreite bekommt man einen Reifen in ein 2015 Genius 27,5er oder 29er rein?
Oder ist es besser ein 29er mit 27,5 Plus auszustatten?

Schon jemand Erfahrung oder kann Bilder einstellen wo man erkennt was noch Platz ist?

Vielen Dank!

Keep on Riding 
Herbert


----------



## m2000 (19. August 2015)

Das Genius 27,5 fällt schon mal aus, das ist nur bis zu einer Reifenbreite von 2,25 hinten zugelassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lessl (29. August 2015)

Hallo 
Ich habe mir heute ein fast neues Genius 730 bj.2013 gekauft und würde gerne einen anderen Dämpfer bzw Federgabel einbauen. Der verbaute "Nude"- Dämpfer lässt zu wünschen übrig. die maße 200x57 sind mit zwar schon bekannt nur wollte ich fragen ob schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem einbau von anderen Dämpfern gemacht hat: Also ob der Ausgleichsbehälter oder soetwas schwierigkeiten macht. Und er sollte eine aggressive Fahrweise aushalten...
Danke! mfg Lessl


----------



## Tingltanglbob (30. August 2015)

Rock Shox Monarch Plus MM Tune. Seit 2 Jahren drin Alpen und Bikepark Einsätze. Alles Problemlos. Die Fox 34 schickst du zu Fox Factory und lässt die Kartuschen Upgraden auf 2014  Technik. Kostet ca.200 Euro mit Service. Rs Pike kann ich nicht empfehlen. Hab ich in einen Anderen Rad und Knacken mit geplatzter Kartusche usw. Gehabt. Wenn Rs dann yari oder Lyrik. Ich würde aber die 2013 34 er Umbauen lassen.


----------



## Lessl (30. August 2015)

Danke füt die tips Tingeltangelbob! Mit dem Monarch wär ich eh schon am liebäugeln... bzw was würdest du zum Fox Float X Trail sagen? und als gabel die fox 36 mit 160mm? bzw hab ich dann eh schon bald amal bedenken ob der rahmen da mitspielt. mfg Lessl


----------



## Tingltanglbob (31. August 2015)

Der Rahmen macht schon einiges mit und ist stabiler gebaut als die alten Genius. Ich würde die originale 34er Fox überarbeiten lassen, die 36er wäre mir zu teuer. Mail doch einfach mal Fox an was für Möglichkeiten es gibt. An der Gabel muss du was machen. Die orignale Dämpferkartusche ist für den Arsch. Im Prinzip musst du es so machen wie du willst.


----------



## ChrisHarms (2. September 2015)

Hallo Liebe Biker,

ich habe vielleicht eine sehr skurrile Frage an euch 

Ich könnte einen Scott Genius 700 tuned Hauptrahmen bekommen. Ich selber habe ein Spark 720. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, ob es möglich sei, diesen Hinterbau an das Genius zu bekommen. Beide Rahmen sind L, habe mir auch die Geometrie Werte mal angeschaut, aber naja ... bin da echt nicht so der Profi. 

Ich freue mich über Antworten und hoffe das meine laienhafte Erfahrung euch nicht verärgert.

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## Geniusbike (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo einmal wieder in die Runde,

nach langer langer glücklicher Zeit mit unseren Bikes (deshalb war ich hier auch abwesend) gibt es einmal wieder ein Problemchen. Na eigentlich kann man das chen weglassen.
Am 2 Tag unseres Weihnachtsurlaubes am Lago di Como zeigte sich eine dezente dunkle Linie in der Schweissnaht des Genius 40 Rahmen im Bereich Oberrohr/ Sattelrohr.
Leider blieb es nicht dabei und einen Tag später arbeitete der rahmen bei der Auffahrt schon gewaltig und man könnte den Riss auch von innen tasten. Also schluss mit MTB, zumindest bei meiner besseren Hälfte, dessen Rad betroffen war.
2 Wochen später zurück im Lande zeigte sich zunächst, ads der Händler den Januar geschlossen hat. Also über Scott generalvertrieb Deutschland einen Händler in der Nähe gesucht.
Dorthin:

Nun der Ärger:

Das Bike wurde von mir nach Rahmenkauf 12/2012 aufgebaut. Erste Fahrt 06/2013 als Zweitrad neben einem Liteville. Im Grunde ist das Bike an die 20 x gefahren. Keine Stürze. Es muss sich um eine defekt verschweisste Schweissnaht handeln.
Gut. Kommt vor.
Dämpfer ist 2x in der Zeit bei Whizzwheels gewartet, Lager von mir 1x jährlich ausgebaut, gereinigt gefettet. Ich frage mich, was man noch an einem Rahmen warten soll. Ich denke, dass sich die Mühen mit den Lager nicht einmal ein Händler bei der jährlichen Garantiedurchsicht macht.

Trotzdem:

Man fordert zur Aufrechterhaltung der Garantie die jährliche Inspektion des Händler mit STEMPEL.

das das Rad als NUR Rahmenkauf ein solches Garantiebuch gar nicht besitzt ist völlig egal.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.

Kann man den Kopf aus der schlinge bekommen, bzw. Recht erhalten????????

Danke für alle Antworten von Euch.


----------



## sofajazz (8. Januar 2016)

Geniusbike schrieb:


> Hallo einmal wieder in die Runde,
> 
> nach langer langer glücklicher Zeit mit unseren Bikes (deshalb war ich hier auch abwesend) gibt es einmal wieder ein Problemchen. Na eigentlich kann man das chen weglassen.
> Am 2 Tag unseres Weihnachtsurlaubes am Lago di Como zeigte sich eine dezente dunkle Linie in der Schweissnaht des Genius 40 Rahmen im Bereich Oberrohr/ Sattelrohr.
> ...



Vor gut einem jahr hatte ich einen änlichen Fall. Kleine Risse im Bereich Sattelrohr/Oberrohr. War ein Genius 50 von 2009. Also schon in der 6. Saison.
Bin dann zum Händler und der hat ein paar Fotos gemacht und eine Mail an Scott CH geschickt. Er meinte noch, sie hätten sehr gute Beziehungen zum Scottvertrieb, da sie sehr viele Scott Bikes verkaufen. Am nächsten Tag rief er mich an und sagte, Scott würde den Rahmen kostenlos ersetzen.

Also ab in die Werkstatt, Rahmen ausgebaut und zum Händler damit. Eine Woche später konnte ich den neuen Rahmen abholen.

Das Bike hatte ich bis dahin nie bei nem Händler zum Service (Selbst ist der Biker...). Hab es nicht mal bei dem Händler gekauft.

Also Daumen hoch für Scott und 2x Daumen hoch für den Händler.

Ev. lohnt es sich ein Händler zu finden, der guten Kontakt zum Vertrieb hat. Oder mal in der Schweiz nachfragen.

grüess
Thomas


----------



## Geniusbike (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Thomas, ja so sieht es bei mir auch aus. Exakt derselbe Riss in der Schweissnaht. Nur inzwischen etwas grösser. Bike hat sonst keinerlei Dellen, Beulen oder Schadstellen.
Nur ist der Unterschied, das man mir 3 Jahre nach Kaufdatum keine Garantie gewähren will.

Den Rahmen habe ich schon im Urlaub skelettiert, da ich da wenigstens Zeit zum Ausbau hatte. Der Rahmen steht bei einem "Ersatzhändler" da der damalige Versender den ganzen Januar den Betrieb geschlossen hält. ich habe auch schon Scott Suisse kontaktiert, man schrieb ebenfalls etwas von erforderlichen Durchsichtsstempeln und der Einhaltung des "Amtsweges"

Also leider sieht bei mir alles nicht sehr rosig aus. Welcher Händler war das bei Dir????
Meines steht jetzt in Möglingen bei Stuttgart.
Aber wie gesagt, der Generalvertrieb Scott in München, Scott Schweiz,...alle sagen dasselbe.

LG

P.S. Ich glaube dabei, das das Rad bei mir dtl. mehr gepflegt wurde als bei der Händlerdurchsicht. 2x im Jahr Steuersatz, 1x im Jahr alle Lager ausgebaut, gereinigt gefettet. Das erfolgt meines Wissens bei einer normalen Durchsicht nicht. Ich empfinde das als reine Schikane.


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, dann hat @Geniusbike einen Rahmen gekaut und selber aufgebaut, @sofajazz hingegen hat ein Komplettbike gekauft. Kann gut sein, dass Scott im Falle eines Komplettbikes sich etwas kulanter zeigt. Denn nach 5 Jahren hat man, so weit ich mich an die Garantiebestimmungen von Scott richtig erinnere, rein rechtlich betrachtet gar keine Ansprüche mehr.

Vor gut 5 Jahren habe ich die Garantiebestimmungen bei Scott genauer gelesen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat man bei einem Rahmenkauf nur 2 Jahre Garantie. 5 Jahre Garantie hat man nur, wenn man ein Komplettbike von Scott kauft und jährlich die Wartung bei einem offiziellen Scott Händler machen lässt. Was auch immer das bedeutet. Kann sein, dass dies auch nur für die Carbonrahmen von Scott gilt.

@Geniusbike: Dass du dein Bike besser gepflegt und gewartet hast, als mancher Händler es tun würde, glaube ich dir gerne. Das Problem in solchen Fällen ist jedoch der Nachweis der durchgeführten Wartung. Ziemlich ärgerlich, wenn man soviel Herzblut reinsteckt und dann Jahre später an den formalen Aspekten scheitert.
Ziemlich oft ist der Erfolg solcher Fälle sehr stark auch vom Händler und von seinen Beziehungen zum Hersteller abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geniusbike (9. Januar 2016)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Nach 4 Scott Genius wird das dann u.U. das letzte gewesen sein.
Obgleich ich mit meinen beiden, ein Genius 10 aus 2009 und ein Genius LT 10 aus 2011 sehr zufrieden bin. Aber die Geschichte meines Mannes hier ist nicht sehr schön. Wir hatten dasselbe schon einmal mit enem Rocky Mountain Slayer, ersteigert über ebay bei Sport Schindele (da denkt man eher an Probleme) dort gabe es überhaupt keine.
Wenn ich die Entwicklung der Rahmenpreise so sehe- dann kristallisiert sich Liteville immer mehr als Favorit heraus. Nur leider kann ich die ganzen Komponenten des alten dann nicht weiterverwenden.  ((((


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, dass meine Scotts bis jetzt von Problemen verschont blieben. Hab wohl einfach Glück gehabt. Ich hoffe, das bleibt weiterhin so 
Investitionen hin oder her habe ich mir in den letzten 2 Monaten trotzdem ein 301 aufgebaut. Irgendwann muss ein neues Bike her, auch wenn das alte noch einwandfrei fährt


----------



## Geniusbike (9. Januar 2016)

Auch ....hübsch. Das 2. Bike ist auch ein 301er bei meiner besseren Hälfte. Macht von der Verarbeitung her noch einmal einen solideren Eindruck. Habe es 2012 aufgebaut. Zusammenschrauben...passt! Hatte damals von Rocky mountain 2 schief verschweisste Austauschrahmen bekommen. Vermutlich werden generell solche 2. Wahl Rückläufer als Austauschrahmen auf Reisen geschickt. Da habe ich dann irgendwann aufgegeben. Fazit: bei R.M. war man grosszügig. genutzt hat es aber auch nichts.....
Und zu Liteville:   die Preise sind stabil geblieben. Was da sonst auf dem Bikemarkt abgeht, das ist ja reinst Inflation. Da bin ich auch nur froh, dass meine beiden weiter laufen und hoffe, das es auch so bleibt.


----------



## Hillside (11. Januar 2016)

m2000 schrieb:


> Das Genius 27,5 fällt schon mal aus, das ist nur bis zu einer Reifenbreite von 2,25 hinten zugelassen....



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich fahre einen DHR II in 2.3 hinten, und es ist noch viel Platz.


----------



## Geniusbike (11. Januar 2016)

Scott hat heute doch den Austauschrahmen zugesichert. Mal sehen was da kommt. Werde berichten.


----------



## m2000 (12. Januar 2016)

Hillside schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich fahre einen DHR II in 2.3 hinten, und es ist noch viel Platz.


Was du dir vorstellen kannst, weiß ich nicht. Ich rede hier von der offiziell zugelassenen Reifenbreite beim normalen Genius. Nachzulesen auf der Herstellerseite und in der Bedienungsanweisung. Ein DHR II in 2,3 ist ungefähr so breit wie ein 2,25er Schwalbe. Ich bin einen 2,35er Kenda gefahren und hatte nach einem guten Jahr schon ordentlich den Lack an der linken Kettenstrebe innen weg. Und ich muss dazu sagen das dies zu 95%  im trockenen war. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle wie das bei matsch und kleinen Steinchen aussehen würde? 
Auf jeden Fall ist es unsinnig glauben zu wollen, da passt ein + Reifen rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geniusbike (12. Januar 2016)

Kuriose Geschichte. Bin an meinem Genius 40 einen 2,4er gefahren. Der passte ganz knapp rein. Mir fiel das Rad dann irgendwann in die Uina Schlucht und ich musste die Kettenstrebe ersetzen, da sie gerissen war. Danach passte es ganz locker. Ich habe ein Oroginalteil beim Fachhandel geordert, alles passend, gleiches Herstellungsjahr.
Es scheint nicht immer alles exakt gleich hergestellt zu werden. evt. daher auch Eure diskrepanten Erfahrungen!!!!!


----------



## sparkfan (12. Januar 2016)

@Geniusbike: Drück dir die Daumen, dass alles reibungslos klappt mit dem Ersatzrahmen!


----------



## Hillside (12. Januar 2016)

m2000 schrieb:


> Was du dir vorstellen kannst, weiß ich nicht.



Musst Du auch nicht wissen.



> Ich rede hier von der offiziell zugelassenen Reifenbreite beim normalen Genius. Nachzulesen auf der Herstellerseite und in der Bedienungsanweisung. Ein DHR II in 2,3 ist ungefähr so breit wie ein 2,25er Schwalbe. Ich bin einen 2,35er Kenda gefahren und hatte nach einem guten Jahr schon ordentlich den Lack an der linken Kettenstrebe innen weg. Und ich muss dazu sagen das dies zu 95%  im trockenen war. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle wie das bei matsch und kleinen Steinchen aussehen würde?



Geht man nach der typischen Bedienungsanleitung, dann sollte man das Rad schön stehen lassen, ist ja gefährlich. Ich bin einen Hans Dampf 2.35 hinten gefahren, war überhaupt kein Problem. Die Reifen hatte damals sogar der Scott-Händler montiert, weil ich den Hobby Nick nicht gebrauchen konnte. Und wenn ein Rad normal bewegt wird, gibt es ja normalerweise auch Spuren an den Kettenstreben. Ist ja ein Bergfahrrad, ja?



> Auf jeden Fall ist es unsinnig glauben zu wollen, da passt ein + Reifen rein.



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet (und habe auch lieber einen Nicht-Plus Reifen, dafür mit mehr Profil).

@Geniusbike Viel Erfolg! Ich hoffe, es klappt alles so, wie Du es Dir vorstellst.


----------



## Geniusbike (12. Januar 2016)

Dank Euch....hört sich ja jetzt ganz ordentlich an. Hoffe nur, dass es nicht so ein Montags-Rückläuferrahmen wird, wie vor 3 Jahren mit dem Rocky Mountain.


----------



## Geniusbike (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

es ist jetzt ein Austauschrahmen bekommen. Musste 75,- für die Garantieabwicklung zahlen. 
PROBLEM ist: auch dieser Rahmen hat eine Kante im Bereich der Schweissnaht, die von innen tastbar ist. Ich befürchte, dass auch diese Naht eine Schwachstelle ist, da sie ja bereits durchgeschweisst ist.


----------



## gligo (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe eine frage .
Passt bei meinem genius 900 sl eine xx kurbel mit Q-faktor 156?
Danke


----------



## sparkfan (16. Januar 2016)

gligo schrieb:


> Passt bei meinem genius 900 sl eine xx kurbel mit Q-faktor 156?



Nein. Auf jeden Fall nicht mit Kurbelarmlänge 175mm.


----------



## Hans (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

es gibt ja die Pike mit 46 und 51mm Offset. Welche würdet Ihr mir für ein 2013er 900 SL empfehlen ? Und ist der offset auf den Gabeln angeschrieben oder wie kann ich das erkennen ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## sparkfan (9. Februar 2016)

Wenn der Mehrheitsentscheid gilt, dann 51mm Offset. Mindestens bis vor ca. 1 Jahr hatten die meisten 29er, oder mindestens die, deren Spez ich gesehen habe, eine Gabel mit 51mm Offset.
Ob 90% aller Biker einen Unterschied merken ...

EDIT: K.A. ob der Offset irgendwo drauf steht. Müsste bei mir nachschauen.


----------



## Sunreeey (10. März 2016)

Servus,
wollte mal fragen, welche Dämpfer ihr so im 650b Genius fahrt.
Gut wäre ein Vergleich zum Fox Nude, der Dämpfer den ihr fahrt (inklusive Tune) und  eure Fahreindrücke im Up-/Downhill.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (11. März 2016)

Hab bei meinem 2014er den RS Monarch+ debon air verbaut, tune MM. Bergauf wippt er nicht ( sitzfahrer! ) . Im Downhill bin ich auch zufrieden, spricht gut an und bei großen gaps, drops schlägt er nicht durch. Den Hebel hab ich eigentlich immer offen, auser im vinschgau mal bei 1300hm anstieg.

Harmoniert, wie ich finde, auch gut mit meiner 36er Fit RC2 die ich verbaut habe, die 34er damals ging gar ned :/


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. März 2016)

@timbo72  Mir war der Monarch plus zu degressiv. Der MM tune rauscht voll durch den Federweg ohne Volumen Spacer. Ich habe 4 Stück verbaut, seither ist das Setup viel Besser und gerade bei Drops ist viel mehr Endprogression vorhanden. Die 34 er hab ich tunen lassen auf 2014 er Technik. Passt gut, auch sehr progressiv.


----------



## timbo72 (11. März 2016)

ah ok, ich fahr ihn recht straff. Er gibt schon recht schnell den federweg frei, das stimmt. Durschläge hab ich aber nicht. Nutze den kmplt federweg, sag-ring ist am kolbenende. Werd im sommer dann auch mal paar spacer reinpacken wohl mal.

36er hab ich genommen da die tests sehr gut waren und ich das twinlock ja eh ned genutzt habe. Auserdem arbeiten , was ich gehört habe, die aftermarket gabeln eh besser wie die erstausrüster.
Du hast die custom-Scott umbauen lassen? und das ist jetzt immer noch twinlock? oder kannst du HSC/LSC einstellen jetzt?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. März 2016)

Das ist das CTD Sytem immer noch über den Twinlock aber verbesserte Dämpfung. Wobei CTD auch erhältlich ist für Hebel an der Gabel, also kein Scott Spezfifisches mehr.
Beide Kartuschen wurden gegen 2014 er Technik getauscht.

Den Umbau mit den Token in der Negativkammer würde ich dringend empfehlen bei dem MM Tune Monarsch. Mindestens 2 Stück rein. Für deutliche Progression eher 3 -4


----------



## timbo72 (11. März 2016)

Ah ok, von dem CTD wollt ich eben weg auch. Bin jetzt kein fahrwerksprofi, aber grobe richtwerte durch paar fahrten sowie den 36er thread hier im forum kann man sich schon ein gutes setup einstellen. Und mir ist die HSC/LSC verstellung ehrlich gesagt lieber. Ist sicher aber geschmackssache auch. Auch ist mir wohler beim senden auf die dickern Rohre zu blicken 

Den umbau werd ich dann machen/ machen lassen. bissel progressiver dürfte er sein, das ist war.
Thx 4 tips


----------



## Hans (12. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich brauch mal eine Umwerfer-Beratung 
Ich hab mein 2013er Genius SL von 3 auf 2-fach umgerüstet. Großes Kettenblatt ist ein 34er. Hab jetzt den Shimano FD-M985 montiert. Leider funktionier das schalten nicht richtig. Auch ist der Abstand zwischen Kettenblatt und Umwerfer Leitblech mit ca. 15 mm Anstand viel zu groß. Hab jetzt gelesen, das der Umwerfer für 38-44er Kettenblätter geeignet ist. 

Welchen Umwerfer brauch ich da ? Gibt ja zwischenzeitlich tausende 

Danke

Hans


----------



## Roedler (12. März 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Das ist das CTD Sytem immer noch über den Twinlock aber verbesserte Dämpfung. Wobei CTD auch erhältlich ist für Hebel an der Gabel, also kein Scott Spezfifisches mehr.
> Beide Kartuschen wurden gegen 2015 er Technik getauscht.



Du hast eine Fox 34er Talas Factory 2013 auf Stand 2015 ändern lassen und das Twinlock beibehalten?
Was hat das denn etwa gekostet? 
Wiegt das nicht nahezu genaus viel wie eine neue 36er Talas aus 2015 und ist der Preisvorteil nicht auch eher gering.
Ich denke auch gerade an alle Möglichkeiten... bin aber noch nicht sicher...?


----------



## timbo72 (12. März 2016)

Sry , aber ich lese hier talas?? Du brauchst am genius( ab 2014 ) finde ich, keine TALAS!!! die absenkung kannst du dir schenken, die GEO ist modern und geht auch gut berghoch OHNE absenkung, nur das am rande mal!!!


----------



## timbo72 (12. März 2016)

Zur erklärung, eine Fox- talas ist zum absenken. Eine Float nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (12. März 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Du hast eine Fox 34er Talas Factory 2013 auf Stand 2015 ändern lassen und das Twinlock beibehalten?
> Was hat das denn etwa gekostet?



Da die Ursprungsfrage um 650B dämpfer ging, sowie meine antwort und darauf die antwort von tingeltangel, geh ich stark davon aus das T.bob ein 2014 genius hat, das meines wissens nach nicht mit talas ausgeliefert wurde sondern, 710, 720 und das 7oo tuned nur mit 34er floats. halt in versch preisklassen. performance bis factory.

hatt einfach zwischen tür und angel los-gepostet. dafür sry erstmal


----------



## Roedler (12. März 2016)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Sry , aber ich lese hier talas?? Du brauchst am genius( ab 2014 ) finde ich, keine TALAS!!! die absenkung kannst du dir schenken, die GEO ist modern und geht auch gut berghoch OHNE absenkung, nur das am rande mal!!!



Habe das 2013er mit Talas und ich finde die Absenkung bei langen steilen Anstiegen schon sehr angenehm. Das 2013er hat doch die gleiche Geo wie das 2014er ...?!

Tingeltangel hat meine Frage eine Seite vorher schon beantwortet, hatte ich nicht gelesen...lu..
200 ist mir das dann auch wert! Danke!


----------



## Tingltanglbob (12. März 2016)

@Roedler Sorry von 2013 auf 2014 er Technik umgebaut. (habe oben korrigiert) Nicht auf 2015 er. Steht ja eine Seite vorher wie du gemerkt hast. Das Rad ist ein 730 er aus 2013. Ich habs damals als Einer der Ersten bekommen.


----------



## Roedler (12. März 2016)

Ja, dachte ich mir fast, der Sprung von 2014 auf 2015 war ja nicht mehr ganz so ausschlaggebend...

Dein Monarch hat aber wohl kein Remote und wohl schon gar kein Twinlock mehr?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. März 2016)

Ja weil keine Sau Twinlock braucht


----------



## TomTurbo78 (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
da ich hier zu genau dem selben Thema nützliche Informationen gefunden hab, wollte ich hier auch meine Lösung des Problems kund tun:
Mir wurde von Scott als Kulanz für mein 2009er Genius 40 ein Austauschrahmen um 360 angeboten, dazu würden noch gut 100 für den Umbau beim Händler kommen. Das Angebot ist zwar nicht schlecht, mir war aber die Investition beim Restwert des Rades zu hoch.

Ich hab mich nun für eine Reparatur entschieden, da ich eigentlich eh vor hatte, auf eine verstellbare Sattelstütze umzubauen.
Dazu hab ich nun die Mighty-SP100 in 27,2 bestellt. Die Buchse hab ich mir selbst aus einem 6060 Alurohr der Dimension 35x4 hergestellt, da mir die käuflichen Buchsen etwas zu kurz waren. Ich hab das Rohr auf eine Länge von 25cm abgeschnitten (also bis zum eingeschweißten Gelenk des Hinterbaus), innen ca. 1/10mm ausgedreht ( damit die Mighty paßt) und oben einen Schnitt für die Klemmung (wie beim Sattelrohr) gesetzt. Der Außendurchmesser paßt sehr genau in den Rahmen, ich hab das Rohr dann mit Loctite im Rahmen verklebt. Den Riß am Rahmen hab ich an beiden Enden angebohrt, um ein weiterreißen durch Vibrationen zu verhindern. Bin gestern daß erste mal seit einem Monat wieder draufgesessen und vorerst ganz zufrieden, kein Knarzen mehr zu hören - was vorher durch den Riß schon der Fall war.
Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich gern ein paar Fotos machen.



sofajazz schrieb:


> Vor gut einem jahr hatte ich einen änlichen Fall. Kleine Risse im Bereich Sattelrohr/Oberrohr. War ein Genius 50 von 2009. Also schon in der 6. Saison.
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (20. Juli 2016)

Ich würde gern mal Scotts Rekla-quote kennen. Ich kenne von mir und aus dem direkten Bekanntenbereich ziemlich gehäufte Fälle von entweder Rissen in der Nähe der Schweißnaht, oder Problemen mit Carbonrahmen...


----------



## mossoma (30. Juli 2016)

Mein Genius 20 von 2010.

Nach einem Gabel und Dämpferservice fährt es wieder wie neu, noch schnell 
die Bremsflüssigkeit getauscht,  
Beläge erneuert und nun ab auf die Trails.

Hatte 2014 auch einen Hinterbau Bruch. Problemlos getauscht.



Wer fährt sein Genius den noch?


----------



## sparkfan (31. Juli 2016)

Mein 2011er Custom Genius 10 fährt immer noch ohne Probleme. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass es inzwischen zum 2. Bike mutiert ist und entsprechend immer seltener den Keller verlässt


----------



## sessantanove (4. August 2016)

Also ich fahre noch das Genius von 2009 habe jetzt aber ein neues Bike bestellt, mal schauen eventuell wird das Genius noch verkauft.


----------



## Stevensf9 (4. August 2016)

Ich fahre meins auch noch, allerdings ist es auch erst von 2013 und zählt damit hier wohl nicht.


----------



## sessantanove (29. August 2016)

Habe mal ne Frage was denkt Ihr was kann ich noch für mein Scott Genius LTD von 2009 verlangen. 

Werde sicher noch einen Service machen lassen und schauen das alles i.O. ist. Neben dem originalen Carbon Radsatz gibts noch einen mit ZTR Flow Felgen und extralite Naben der von Lightwolf aufgebaut wurde dazu.

Umgebaut wurde:
Lenker: Schmolke MTB Lowriser TLO 31,8 mm / 6° bending
Schaltung: auf Gripshift
Bremsscheiben: vorne und hinten ø 180 mm
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb


----------



## Hillside (9. September 2016)

Verkaufe mein Scott Genius 710: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/810031-scott-genius-710


----------



## Barcode (23. September 2016)

Hallo an die Genius Fahrer, ich stecke aktuell ein wenig in einem Dilemma. Aktuel besitze ich 3 MTB´s mit nahezu gleichen Federwegen. Zscihen Genius 710 und meine Enduro liegen nur 1 cm Federweg, aber das Genius geht einfach mal viel besser bergauf. Leider ist mir beim Genius der Lenkwinkel ein wenig zu steil. Hat hier schon jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz (Angleset) verbaut? Nehmt Ihr euer Genius richtig ran oder ist es für Euch eher ein Tourenrad mit reserven?

Ich schwanke aktuell zwischen Angleset für mein Genius oder ein Genius LT Rahmen kaufen sofern ich einen finde. Das Enduro würde dann weg kommen und durch Genius oder LT ersetzt. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## GuidoM (28. November 2016)

Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## GuidoM (28. November 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe mir am Wochenende endlich meinen Traum erfüllt und mir ein Genius 730 aus 2014 gekauft. Bei der Probefahrt funktionierte das TwinlockSystem noch wunderbar. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich dann eine Testrunde drehen und  das Twinlock funktionierte nur noch in zwei Stellungen. Einmal auf oder zu. Die Zwischenstufe feht.
Eine erste Betrachtung konnte weder an Gabel/Dämper noch am Hebel irgendwelche Spuren an den Tag bringen, das etwas verbogen ist.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es die mittlere Raste noch gibt, dort der Hebel aber nicht einrastet und leicht drüber geht in die Block-Variante.
Kann es sein, dass ich beim Einladen in den Kofferraum (Passat Kombi - eigentlich groß genug) etwas kaputt gemacht habe?
Wonach kann ich denn noch schauen? Wenn Fotos, welche würden euch weiterhelfen?

EDIT: Es ließ mir keine Ruhe und ich bin zum Scotthändler gefahren. Es sagte, dass der Entrieglungshebel (silber) hakt und nicht vollständig freigibt. Etwas Öl und etwas Kraft hat ihn wieder dazu bewogen zu arbeiten. Allerdings werde ich wohl in absehbarer Zeit nicht umherkommen, den Hebel zu tauschen (100,- €?).
Zumindest funktioniert jetzt wieder alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (28. November 2016)

Hallo,

Hab ihn meinem Genius 900SL eine Syncros RWS 12x142 Steckachse und möchte die gegen was leichteres tauschen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ?

Gruß 

Hans


----------



## steven83 (1. Mai 2017)

..ich mach einen eigenen Thread auf.. <-- kann gelöscht werden


----------



## GuidoM (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo, 
kurze Frage: Kann ich beim Twinlock-Hebel die Kabelaufnahme einzeln tauschen? Schließlich ist sie mit einer Torx-Schraube befestigt.
Leider ist die Kabelaufnahme bei mir abgebrochen


----------



## sparkfan (22. Mai 2017)

Ich habe sie nirgends einzeln als Ersatzteil gesehen. Du kannst aber auch nur die gebrochene Zugspannschraube tauschen. Nimm einfach jede beliebige Zugspannschraube (mit passendem Gewinde) von einem alten Schaltwerk, oder von einer alten Bremse, ... Wird u.U. nicht so schön aussehen, wie das Original. Funktional gibt es keine Unterschiede.


----------



## TimoD (22. Mai 2017)

Nabend Leute,
Kurze Frage hat wer schon Erfahrung beim Tretlager Tausch beim Genius 740 Baujahr zwischen 2014-2016 gemacht wenn ja welches Tretlager ist Empfehlenswert ?

Gruß.


----------



## Tapir (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen 
gibt es dieses equalizer Plastik Schutzblech irgendwo nachzukaufen? 
Bzw. Bekommt man das montiert ohne den ganzen Dämpfer auseinander zu bauen? 
Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## GuidoM (31. Mai 2017)

Was meinst du mit dem Schutzblech? Hast du ein Foto?
Evtl. mal beim Scott-Händler um die Ecke nachfragen


----------



## Tapir (31. Mai 2017)

Na dieses kleine Schutzblech aus Plastik was am Dämpfer montiert ist.
Scott Händler habe ich keinen eben  um die ecke.


----------



## GuidoM (31. Mai 2017)

Erkläre mir das mal auf diesem Bild 
Hier noch die Anleitung vom Genius aus 2012. Auch hier sehe ich kein Schutzschild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (31. Mai 2017)

Hy
in der Beschreibung beim Dämpfer Bild
das Schutzblech unter s7 rechts neben s12 und s2


----------



## sparkfan (1. Juni 2017)

Ich vermute, ihr meint nicht dieselbe Equalizer Version.


----------



## Tapir (3. Juni 2017)

Weiß nicht.
bei der Anleitung ist das Schutzblech jedenfalls zu sehen


----------



## Maximus75 (26. September 2017)

Hallo.
Ich fahre ein 2013er 930er genius.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die Gabel zu wechseln, welche Empfehlung kann mir da jemand geben. Dämper ist eigentlich ok, remote mit stärkerer Blockierung an der Gabel wäre gut.

LaufRäder,  welches Pärchen wäre zu empfehlen? Schon wieder Speicheriss, und ständiges zentrieren....


----------



## kmartin532 (15. Oktober 2017)

Mein Scott Genius LT von 2016 knackt. Werde wahnsinnig, hab ein Knacken irgendwo und kann es nicht lokalisieren. Tretlager und Pedale sind es wohl nicht, Sättel und Lenker auch nicht. Habe versucht den Hinterbau mal zu zerlegen, was offensichtlich nicht ganz so einfach ist. 
Jemand ne Idee? 
Beim Versuch den Hinterbau zu zerlegen ist eine Schraube trotz Drehmomentschüssel abgebrochen. Weiß jemand wo man die bekommt? Habe bei Bike24 nur nen kompletten Satz für 69€ gefunden. Wäre ne m12x1,5, mit so ner großen Platte oben drauf als Lagerabdeckung


----------



## StephanHo (15. Oktober 2017)

Maximus75 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich fahre ein 2013er 930er genius.
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die Gabel zu wechseln, welche Empfehlung kann mir da jemand geben. Dämper ist eigentlich ok, remote mit stärkerer Blockierung an der Gabel wäre gut.


Hi,
wenn Du an einer 2015er Fox34 Factory Talas (140mm FW) interessiert bist- ich hätte eine.
Ist noch an meinem 900er Genius verbaut und wird demnächst abgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

